# اسعار تنفيذ الاعمال المختلفة ابتداءا من الحفر وحتى التشطيب لعام 2013



## طلعت محمد علي (25 مايو 2013)

بسم الله. والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله . وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا .


​انها دعوة اقدمها لكم لنتناقش فى اسعار التنفيذ للاعمال المختلفة . على مستوى البلاد العربية .على ان يشمل تحليل السعر للبند نفسه يشمل اسعار الخامات الداخله فيه . واسعار المصنعيات
حتى نصل فى النهاية الى ارقام دقيقة واقرب الى الواقع .
واقترح ان تتم المناقشة لكل بند على حده مناقشة مستفيضة ولا ننتقل الى غيرة إلا بعد الانتهاء منه .
حتى يكون ذلك مرجعا يمكن الرجوع اليه فى أى وقت .


 أأمل أن يكون الموضوع مفيدا ،،،
​


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (25 مايو 2013)

(1) اعمال الحفر ونقل المخلفات
تختلف تكاليف تنفيذ اعمال الحفر على حسب نوع التربة وطبيعتها . وموقع المشروع والطرق المؤدية اليه . وعلى حسب المعدات المستخدمه . والاوقات المسموح فى العمل بها ( عدد ساعات العمل ) وفى ذلك تفاصيل كثيرة .

وبالنسبة لاعمال الحفر فى دوله مثل مصر فهى فى المتوسط كألاتى 

1- حفر فى تربة رملية او طينية يتراوح السعر ما بين 3 الى 6 جنية / م3 على حسب موقع المشروع .
2- أما إذا كانت التربة صخور رسوبيه ضعيفة ( مثل احجار الجير ) او من التربة المتصلده او الطفلة المتحجره فيتراوح سعر الحفر ما بين 25 - 30جنية / م3 
على ألا يستلزم ذلك استخدام الشاكوش او الجاك همر 

3- فى حالة التربة الصخرية والتى يستلزم لها جاك همر فيتراوح السعر ما بين 50 الى 60جنية / م3 

وهذة الاسعار عالية تشمل المعده وكل ما يلزم لتشغيلها وصيانتها وخلافة .

 * اما بالنسبة لاسعار المعدات اذا اضطرت لاستخدام معده باليوميه او الساعه فتتراوح اسعار المعدات كالاتى 

1- لودر 50 الساعه 60-70 جنية 
واليومية اجمالا 400 جنية تشمل سبع ساعات عمل كامله 

2- لودر 66 الساعه تتراوح ما بين 100- 120 جنية 
واليومية تقريبا 700 جنية شامله 7 ساعات عمل 

3- حفار بوكت متوسط الساعه تتراوح ما بين 100 - 150 جنية 
واليومية تتراوح ما بين 700 الى 1000 جنية .

4 - حفار ( شاكوش او جاك همر ) اليومية فى المتوسط من 1200- 1500 جنية 
ومن الصعب الحصول على المعده بالساعه ( تشغيلها ساعه او ساعتين ) لما فى ذلك من تكاليف للمعده .

هل تعتقد ان هذة الاسعار هى نفسها فى بلدك ؟؟ هل هناك اختلافات معينه ؟؟ هل اطلعتنا على هذة الاسعار فى بلدك ؟؟
ننتظر المشاركه ،،،،


----------



## islam.nazeer (25 مايو 2013)

موضوع جميل تسلم عليه ... انا لسه مهندس صغير 2011 معنديش خبره أوى فى الأسعار عشان أفيدك .. بس أتمنى من المهندسين القدامى يفيدوك


----------



## adhmdemo (25 مايو 2013)

اتمني من مهندسين المنتدي ان يدخلوا ويفيدونا باسعار وتحليل البنود وكيفيه تحليلها الي وحدات اصغر منه


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (26 مايو 2013)

ولنبدء فى تحليل العوامل التى تؤثر على التكاليف ومن ثم سعر اعمال الحفر :

1- نوع التربة : يأتى هذا العامل فى المقام الاول فى تحديد نوع المعدة المستخدمه ومن ثم تكاليف التنفيذ وعلى حسب نوع التربة تحدد التكاليف ونستطيع ان نصنف بعض من انواع التربة والمعدات المستخدمه
1-1 : التربة الرملية ولا تحتاج الى اكثر من استخدام نوع من اللوادر فى الحفر 
2-1 : التربة الطينية شبية فى حفرها بالتربة الرملية ولكنها اكثر تماسكا وتحتاج الى حفار مناسب فى اعمال الحفر 
3-1 : التربة الطفلية الغير متصلبة من الممكن استخدام اللودر او الحفار فى تنفيذ اعمال الحفر 

1- 4 التربة الطفلية المتحجرة او المتصلبة وتحتاج الى استخدام حفار جاك همر ( شاكوش ) فى اعمال الحفر

5-1 : التربة الحجرية ( تربة الحجر الجير ) وفى المعتاد تكون التربة متصلده وهى نوع من انواع الصخر الضعيف ويتم استخدام الحفار بشقيه البوكت والجاك همر . وكذلك يتم استخدام البلدوزر فى اعمال الحفر 

6-1 : التربة الصخرية : ويتم استخدام الجاك همر فى اعمال الحفر .. وقد نضطر فى بعض الاحيان الى استخدام المتفجرات فعديدة حسب كمية الصخر المراد حفرها وكذلك نوع الصخر ودرجة صلابته .

يتبع ،،،


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (26 مايو 2013)

2- عمق الحفر : اذا ثبتنا نوع التربة ( بمعنى اذا كان نوع واحد من التربة ) فأن عمق الحفر يؤثر تأثيرا اساسيا على انتاج المعده وعلى حركتها ومناورتها .. وكذلك على احتياطات الامن والسلامة المطلوبة والتى بكل تأكيد تؤثر فى انتاج المعده المستخدمه 
وكلما زاد عمق الحفر زادت التكلفة ومن ثم زاد السعر 
ولتوضيح ذلك فان حفر لاساسات سطحية بعمق 1.5 م مثلا يكون اسهل ما يكون ولا تتخذ اى اجراءات معينه فى الحفر وتكون المعده حره فى حركتها وتزداد الكمية المحفورة ومن ثم يزداد انتاج المعده وبالتالى التاليف اقل . 
واذا ما قارنا ذلك بحفر لاساسات مبنى مكون من ثلاث بدرومات تحت منسوب سطح الارض فأنه لا مقارنه بين الطريقتين ... فى هذة الحالة كلمان اتجهنا لاسفل كلما تطلب ذلك اجراءات معينة فى الامن والسلامة وكذلك ضمان عدم انهيار التربة واستخدام الطرق المناسبة لسند جوانب الحفر اذا تطلب الامر ذلك ..
وحركة المعدة تكون مقيده ..
ومن ثم انتاجية المعدة اقل وبالتالى التكاليف اعلى 
اضف الى ذلك ان الضغط يزداد كلما اتجهنا لاسفل .. وهذا يؤثر بكل تأكيد على سلوك السائقين وعلى مزاجهم العام ومن ثم على قدرة انتاجهم لساعات عمل اكبر 


يتبع ،،،


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (26 مايو 2013)

3- شكل الحفر ( طريقة الحفر ).
بكل تأكيد فأن شكل الحفر وطريقة الحساب المتبعه تؤثر فى السعر ولتوضيح ذلك 
للمقارنه بين حفر لاساسات لبشه نقوم فيها بحفر كامل المسطح نقارنه بحفر قواعد شريطية لمبنى والتى فيها نلجأ عمل شريط او ستريب فقط لا غير ( او قواعد جمالون لهيكل معدنى والتى فيها نحفر شريطة واحد فقط )
ولتوضيح ذلك 
حفر لكامل مسطح المبنى 






حفر شريطى ( قواعد جمالون )




يتبع ،،،


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (26 مايو 2013)

4- كمية الحفر المطلوب تنفيذها :
بكل تأكيد كلما ذادت كمية الحفر قلت التكاليف ومن ثم قل السعر 
وهناك بعض المصروفات كالنقل والتحميل والتعتيق والتنزيل . والرسوم ان وجدت هذة كلها اجمالى المصروفات يتم تحميلها على السعر ومن ثم فكلما زادت الكمية المطلوب قلة النسبة المحملة من المصروفات ..
ويتضح ذلك جليا فى حالة طلب استخدام معدات معينه فى الحفر . غير متوفرة فى موقع الحفر كالجاك همر والبلدوز وهكذا والذى يتم نقلها محموله على عربة اخرى ..

ولتوضيح اذا ما قارنا تنفيذ اعمال الحفر لمبنى صغير مسطحه 200 م بتنفيذ اعمال الحفر لمشروع ضخم مساحته بضع الكيلومترات .. فلا مجال للمقارنه بين الاثنين .

يتبع ،،


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (26 مايو 2013)

5- الاستمرارية فى تنفيذ الاعمال : 
بكل تأكيد كلما كانت الاعمال مستمرة فى تنفيذها بدون انقطاع او توقف يقلل ذلك من السعر ..
حيث فى الاستمرارية ضمان لتشغيل المعدة وتشغيل الافراد ومن ثم كميات اعلى ومعلات اعلى وانتاجاية اعلى للماكينة خلال الشهر .. ومن ثم افضليه لصاحب المعده فى العمل 

وهذة الطريقة تنطبق كذلك على كون تنفيذ الاعمال بالتوازى او بالتوالى .. فتنفيذ الاعمال بالتوازى دون ان يرتبط تنفيذ جزء من الاعمال بتنفيذ الجزء الاخر او تنفيذ حفر مبنى بمبنى اخر يضمن استمراريه فى العمل وتقليل فى السعر ..

وليتضح ذلك اكثر فى حالة العمل المتقطع كالعمل فى حفر اجزاء ثم الانتظار لفترات ( يتم التوقف فيها ) ومن ثم معدات راكده بدون عمل وطاقات بشرية معطله من سائقين وفنين معدات وغيرها . ومن ثم فأن صاحب المعده يحمل كل هذة التكاليف على السعر فتزداد القيمة .

ففى استمرارية التنفيذ ضمان للحصول على اعلى انتاجية ممكنه للماكينه ( وبلغة السوق هتجيب ثمن المعده فى وقت قصير جدا . ومن ثم ما زاد على ذلك فهو مكسب بكل تأكيد )

يتبع ،،،


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (26 مايو 2013)

6- موقع المشروع المراد تنفيذه وطبيعته .
يختلف السعر بالطبع باختلاف موقع المشروع فعلى سبيل المثال تنفيذ اعمال حفر فى وسط قرية سياحية قائمة وبها عمل .. يختلف عن تنفيذ منشا صناعى فى منطقة صناعية .. وبكل تأكيد يختلف عن تنفيذ الاعمال فى موقع صحراوى خالى من البشر 
فى الحالة الاولى ( قرية سياحية ) لا يتم استخدام نوعيات معينة من المعدات والتى ينتج عنها ضوضاء ( جاك همر مثلا ) فلكى تستخدم ذلك الجاك همر قد تستطيع الوصول الى القمر اسهل ولا تستطيع استخدام تلك المعدة .. فيستطيع اى سائج موجود فى القرية بتحرير محاضر لك وطلب تعويضات عن اضرار صحية ونفسية لحقت به قد تصل تكاليفها الى تكلفة الحفر نفسة .. او ان تقوم الشركة المالكة بالغاء الحجوزات . او اخلاء الاماكن القريبة .
وكذلك فان هناك احتياطات تتخذ واجراءات يتم تنفيذها كعمل الاسوار .. وتحويل الطرق والعمل فى اوقات معينة .

اما لتنفيذ اعمال حفر لمنِشا فى مدينة صناعية فأذا ثبتنا العوامل الاخرى فأنك تستطيع استخدام أى معده تخطر لك على بال . بل واستطيع ان اضيف انك من الممكن ان تبدع وتخترع وسائل ومعدات لم تكن موجوده او اجراء تعديلات على الماكينات ( على حجم الكسينة او البوكيت مثلا .. او على شكل الاطراف او ما غير ذلك ) مما يحسن ذلك كثيرا من قدرة وانتاج المعده ومن ثم التكاليف ..

يتبع ،،،
ونستكمل إن شاء الله فى المرات القادمة العوامل الاخرى . إن كان فى العمر بقية


----------



## م. تامر الشامى (26 مايو 2013)

ربنا يعينك يا مهندس طلعت فى انتظار باقى الشرح


----------



## خالد الأزهري (26 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم
الموضوع للتثبيت 

اقترح ان يتضمن الموضوع الوصف الامثل للبنود التي يتم تناولها ....


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (26 مايو 2013)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الموضوع للتثبيت
> 
> اقترح ان يتضمن الموضوع الوصف الامثل للبنود التي يتم تناولها ....



شكرا م / خالد الازهرى على تثبيت الموضوع . وادعوا الله العلى القدير ان يعننا على تحمل تلك المسئوليه.

وشكرا على اقتراح حضرتك القيم . وأن شاء الله سيتم تضمين الموضوع ما اقترحت .


----------



## eng.ahmedyounes (26 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا الموضوع ممتاز ومهم جدا


----------



## eng.ahmedyounes (26 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا الموضوع ممتاز ومهم جدا


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (26 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم
استكمالا لما سبق من تحديد العوامل التى تؤثر فى تحديد تكلفة اعمال الحفر

7- عدد ساعات العمل المتاحة للتنفيذ وتشغيل المعدات وتوقيتاتها 

كلما زادت عدد ساعات العمل المتاحة وكلما كانت هناك حرية لتشغيل المعدات طوال الوقت كلما زادت الانتاجية وقلت التكاليف .
ولتوضيح ذلك .. 
على مدار شهور فصل الصيف حيث درجات الحرارة العالية . لا تستطيع المعدات العمل فى فترات الظهيرة ومعظم فترات النهار . حيث تؤثر درجات الحرارة العالية على المعدات وكذلك على العامل البشرى المشغل لها .
ويتطلب ذلك الوضع ان يتم تشغيل المعدات خلال فترات الليل . او على اقل تقدير خلال فترة الصباح الباكر ابتداء من بعد الفجر .
والسؤال : هل هذا متاحا بالنسبة للموقع المراد تنفيذة ؟؟
اذا كانت الاجابة بنعم فبالطبع معلات الانتاج للمعدات ستزداد خلال اليوم وبالتالى تقل التكلفة .

واعتقد انه كلما كان موقع التنفيذ حساسا . كلما كانت الاوقات المتاحه للتنفيذ معروفه وحدده سلفا . بكل دقه . ولا سماحية على الاطلاق فى ذلك 

فمثلا تنفذ اعمال حفر لموقع فى محطه انتاج للبترول على سبيل المثال يكون بداية العمل فية ليس قبل الساعه الثامنه والنصف بعد استيفاء جميع التصاريح المطلوبة من الامن ( safty ) ومن ادارة المشروع وبعد معاينة المعدات والسماح بدخولها وبدء الاعمال . 
وبكل تأكيد لا يتاح لك العمل بعد الساعه الرابعه او الخامسه على اقصى تقدير ..


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (26 مايو 2013)

8- نوعية الاعمال المطلوب تنفيذ اعمال حفر لها . ومساحة الحركة للمعدات 
تختلف طبيعة الحفر وطريقته وسعره على حسب الغرض من الحفر 
وللتوضيح : مثلا اعمال الحفر لتنفيذ شبكة صرف صحى داخل مدينه . تتطلب نوع معين من المعدات المستخدمه ( حفارات ) بحجم معين .. فقد يكون حفار من طراز ضخم لا تستيطع استخدامه داخل شارع ضيق . اضف الى ذلك حرية الحركه للمعدة نفسها .. ففى الشوارع حيث حركة السيارات تكون حرية الحركه للمعدات قليله جدا . ومن ثم انتاجية اقل .
اضف الى ذلك انك قد لا تسيطيع تشغيل المعدات طوال الوقت . ويعتمد ذلك على كمية الحفر المنتجة وعلى معدل نقلها وتحريكها الى خارج الموقع . او تشوينها على احد الجوانب 

الخلاصة : فى شبكات الصرف داخل المدن تكون هناك تحكمات عديده ...
وانتاجية اقل . وسعر اعلى ،،،،


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (26 مايو 2013)

9- طريقة الحساب المالى لاعمال الحفر .
يعتبر هذا من اهم العوامل على الاطلاق التى تحدد سعر التنفيذ .. نعم طريقة الحساب.
فأنت عندما تتكلم بلغة الارقام وكيفية الحساب وطريقة الحساب . يختلف الموضوع جم الاختلاف . فى كثير من الاوقات قد تتنازل عن ساعات لمعدة او كمية هنا او هناك . ولكن غير مقبول على الاطلاق بالنسبة لك ان تتحاسب على ثلث ما يتم حفره 
وبنفس السعر للبند .

كيف تكون طريقة الحساب هذة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## محمد سنبله (27 مايو 2013)

موضوع رائع جدا يستحق المتابعه 
كمان حضرتك تكلم عن الانتاجييه بمعني لو عندنا 4000م مكعب عايزين نحفرهم ازاي نحدد عدد الايام والمناوره وعدد العربات اللي هتنقل


----------



## kiloNewton (27 مايو 2013)

موضوع جميل شكرا لك


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (27 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم 
استكمالا لما سبق 
كنا قد طرحنا السؤال الأتى : كيف تكون طريقة الحساب على ثلث ما يتم حفرة فعليا ؟؟

وللاجابة على هذا السؤال . لنعطى المثال الأتى
لو عندك قواعد منفصله لمبنى يربط بينها سمل فى نفس منسوبها . وكانت تربة الموقع تربة رمليه . فانة لتنفيذ اعمال الاساسات يلزم لذلك حفر كامل المسطح للمبنى شاملا الردود المطلوب لعمل الخنزيرة وحركة العماله والنجاريين والحدادين 
فماذا اذا كانت طريقة الحساب كما هى مذكورة فى البند التالى 
بالمتر المكعب :- حفر لزوم الاساسات فى جميع أنواع التربه عدا الصخرية حتى منسوب التأسيس والسعر يشمل صلب الجوانب ونزح المياه اذا دعت الحاجه ونقل جميع المخلفات الى المقالب العمومية ولا تحتسب اى علاوه والمقاس هندسى حسب المسقط الافقى للقواعد والسملات .

لاحظ ان طريقة الحساب المذكورة ليست حساب هندسى فقط ... بل واضف عليها تحديد ان الهندسى فى الحالة المذكورة هو المسقط الافقى للقواعد والسملات
لتجد ان كمية الحفر التى يتم حسابها طبقا لهذة الطريقة ( المسقط الافقى للقواعد والسملات ) لا تتعدى ثلث ما يتم حفره فعليا على الطبيعة ..
وبحسابات التكاليف الفعلية . فأن التكاليف الفعلية للمتر الهندسى هذا سيكون تقريبا ثلاث اضعاف تكلفة الحفر للمتر الفعلى .


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (27 مايو 2013)

لتوضيح ما سبق
اليك لوحة قواعد منفصله يراد تنفيذها .. والمساقط الافقية للقواعد ظاهرة بها .




وهذة هى المساحة الفعلية المطلوب حفرها لكى يتم تنفيذ القواعد والسملات 




وعليك المقارنه بين المساحتين سيتضح لك الفرق .


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (27 مايو 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> موضوع رائع جدا يستحق المتابعه
> كمان حضرتك تكلم عن الانتاجييه بمعني لو عندنا 4000م مكعب عايزين نحفرهم ازاي نحدد عدد الايام والمناوره وعدد العربات اللي هتنقل


شكرا يا باشمهندس محمد على كلماتك المشجعه والمحفزة .
سنشرح إن شاء الله ما طلبت 
​


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (27 مايو 2013)

وفى المثال السابق 
اذا افترضنا ان تكاليف حفر المتر المكعب = 7 جنية ( حفر فقط )
فبطريقة الحساب السابقة فأن كل ثلاثة متر تقريبا على الطبيعه سيتم حسابهم 1 متر مكعب هندسى 
اى ان المتر المكعب حساب هندسى حسب مواصفات البند السابقه سيتكلف 3*7 =21 جنية 
وهذا بكل تأكيد مثال صارح لكيفية تأثير طريقة الحساب المتبعة على السعر .


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (27 مايو 2013)

نكمل العوامل المؤثر على سعر اعمال الحفر.

10- مدى معرفتك بالمنطقة التى يقع بها المشروع ومقاولين الحفرواصحاب المعدات . وقدرتك على التفاوض معهم.
لبند الحفر خصوصية عند التنفيذ .. فى كثير من بنود الاعمال تستطيع ان تجلب طاقمك المنفذ ومقاولين الباطن لديك . من موقع الى موقع ومن محافظة الى اخرى .
لكن بالنسبة لاعمال الحفر ففى المعتاد لا يكون ذالك متاحا طوال الوقت لاسباب عديده منها
تكلفة نقل المعدات . وسيطرة مقاولين حفر بعينهم على المنطقة . والعرف الجارى بالسوق من عدم تعدى صاحب معدات فى منطقة على مقاول اخر . او بمعنى اصح 
السوق مقسم الى مناطق .
فى كثيرا من المواقع تجد البدو ( عرب الصحراء ) هم من يقومون باعمال الحفر والردم وهم من يمتلكون المعدات . وفى هذا يطول التفسير والتوضيح والشرح .
فى منطقة يسيطر عليها احد شيوخ البدو لا تستطيع ان تقوم بادخال معده إلا عن طريقة . ولا تستطيع ان تتعاقد مع شخص غيرة .او بمعنى اصح لا تسيطيع تنفيذ اعمال الحفر إلا من خلاله ( قد يكون هذا الكلام غريبا بعض الشيىء للبعض . او درب من الخيال للبعض الاخر . ولكنه الحقيقة كما هى نقوم بنقلها وتحليلها ).
ما مدى معرفتك بهذا الشيخ البدوى وتعاملك السابق معه إن وجد . يحدد اشياء عديده 
وما مدى قدرتك على التفاوض معه . تستطيع أن تقتنص منه سعر مناسب للتنفيذ .
فيما عدا ذلك . فستكون تحت رحمته فى السعر سيفرض عليك اسعارا معينه او بمعنى ادق اسعارا احتكارية .. نعم هو الاحتكار بعينه .. وقد لا تستطيع أن تغير من ذلك الواقع شيىء .
فى منطقة صحراوية كمدينة 6 اكتوبر بالجيزة - مصر اقوم بتنفيذ اعمال الحفر بسعر 7 جنية للمتر المكعب شامل نقل المخلفات وكل ما يلزم . لسابق معرفتى بالمكان وبهم (البدو) .
بينما على مسافة كيلوا متر واحد يقول لى احد الاصدقاء أنه سعر الحفر فى موقعه 11 جنية للمتر المكعب حفر فقط غير شامل نقل المخلفات . لسيطرة احد شيوخ البدو على المكان 
واحتكاره له . ويحكى لى المحاولات العديدة التى قام بها وكذلك قام بها المالك لمحاولة ادخال مقاولا اخر وكلها بأتت بالفشل ( فقط مجرد ان يسمع من تريد ان تتعاقد معه على ان المشروع يقع فى ......... يقول لك أن المنطقة هذة تتبع الشيخ ..... أسف خلينى بعيد احسن )،،،،


----------



## ArSam (27 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم
ماشاء الله نورت باش مهندس طلعت ، موضوع هام زادته كتاباتك روعة وخبرتك زانته حلاوة ، 
بارك الله في جهدك الطيب ،،،
طبعا عوامل التأثير على سعر الحفر كثيرة جدا كما تفضلت وذكرت انت العديد منها ،،
واحب هنا ان أزيد وقد تكون حضرتك ألمحت إلى بعضها كما ساذكر ها في مايلي ،،
 ضرورة استخراج تصاريح عمل للعمالة ، وحصر العمل على جنسيات معينة لأسباب أمنية أو صحية او غيره،
 وجود مياه جوفيه او بحرية في موقع الحفر وتضمين سعر أعمال شفط المياه والحفاظ على منسوبها في مستوى معين لحين الإنهاء. 
 اشتراط ترحيل ناتج الحفر وتحميله على سعر الحفر. 
 اشتراط ترحيل ناتج الحفر حصريا إلى مرمى موقعه محدد ويبعد مسافة كذا كيلا ومرخص من قبل الهيئة الحكومية.
 قد يكون نوع ناتج الحفر هو بالاصل هو موقع كان مرمى مخلفات بناء قديمة جداً وتواجد هذا الوصف في جزء من الموقع او كامل الموقع. 
 كون طبيعة الموقع كان مطمر لقمامة متحللة إلى مركبات سامه. 
 وجود إشراف امن صناعي صارم على العمل واستلام مراحل العمل ، وبالتالي استبعاد الطرق البلدي السريعة الغير مكترثة بوسائل السلامة. 

والسلام ،،،


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (27 مايو 2013)

ArSam قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ماشاء الله نورت باش مهندس طلعت ، موضوع هام زادته كتاباتك روعة وخبرتك زانته حلاوة ،
> بارك الله في جهدك الطيب ،،،
> طبعا عوامل التأثير على سعر الحفر كثيرة جدا كما تفضلت وذكرت انت العديد منها ،،
> ...



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخى الكريم والكبير م / نور الدين 

هذا الموضوع اذداد نورا بتشريفك . وسيزداد سخونه بمشاركاته القيمة التى ننتظرها منك . وسيزداد بإذن الله قيمة بخلاصة فكرك .

اشكرك على كلماتك الرقيقة المهذبه . بارك الله فيك 

بخصوص العوامل التى تفضلت بذكرها هل اطلعتنا على كيف يؤثر كل عامل منها على تنفيذ اعمال الحفر . على التكلفة والسعر . وما مقدار ذلك التأثير ولو بنسبة تقريبة 

شيىء من الافاضة والتوضيح والتحليل .

تحياتى لك .


----------



## محمد سنبله (28 مايو 2013)

ممكن نتعمق اكتر . لما الشركه اللي هتنفذ بتحط سعر المتر المكعب بيضع القيمه ازاي . مثلا المتر المكعب هيكون عندنا لودر وسياره قلاب لنقل الحفر وسائق المعده والمهندس اللي موجود ومشرف الموقع ومصرفات اخري يعني نحلل سعر المتر المكعب


----------



## ArSam (28 مايو 2013)

طلعت محمد علي قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اخى الكريم والكبير م / نور الدين
> 
> هذا الموضوع اذداد نورا بتشريفك . وسيزداد سخونه بمشاركاته القيمة التى ننتظرها منك . وسيزداد بإذن الله قيمة بخلاصة فكرك .
> ...



اشكرك على كلماتك التي لا استحقها وبارك الله فيك :

* هناك منشآت استراتيجية خاصة لكل بلد تكون تابعة لهيئات حكومية ويكون االعمل فيها يستوجب الإهتمام بالنواحي الامنية لمصلحة البلد فيكون التدقيق فيها واجبا بخصوص هويات العاملين فيها وخلوهم من التاريخ الاجرامي بالاضافة الى سلامتهم من الامراض السارية ، مثال هذا النوع نذكر المنشآت التابعة لوحدات الجيش او البحث العلمي أو محطات المفاعلات النووية او التصنيع الحربي او مناطق انتاج النفط او منافذ الحدود كالمطارات والموانئ البحرية وخلاف ذلك ،، 
فالعمل في هذه المنشآت لابد وان يرفع من سعر وحدة البند مهما كان نوعه عما لو كان العمل في المناطق العامة المفتوحة والتي لا تتطلب استخراج اي تصاريح خاصة ، هذا اذا علمت ان بعض التصاريح قد تستغرق اشهر لإستخراجها ،، وبالتالي اي تغيير في العمالة او في ضغط العمل سيتطلب تكاليف اضافية نتيجة الوقت المطلوب لإستخراج هذه التصاريح والتي تؤخر سير المشروع حتما. أما عن نسبة هذا التغيير فحتما هذا يعتمد على ضحامة المشروع وعدد العمالة المطلوبة وفي الغالب ينظر الى سابق التجارب ليتم القياس عليها وتقدير عدد ايام التعطيل وحساب تكاليفها وتكلفة الجهاز الاداري الذي سيفرغ لمتابعة هذه الامور بناء على ذلك توضع التكاليف الاضافية.

* من المعلوم انه لا يمكن الحفر في موقع فيه المياه الجوفية مرتفعة الا بعد ازاحتها وصرفها الى مكان آخر او تخفيض منسوبها ومن ثم القيام بالحفر وهذا بحد ذاته تكلفة اضافية تصنف في بند جديد يحمل على الحفر وله مواصفات وخطوات تنفيذ منفصلة وبالتالي فالحفر لا يمكن اجراءه الا بعد نزح المياه بالطرق الميكانيكية المتوفرة السليمة ولاقتصادية حسب موقع العمل وعمق الحفر وظروف الجوار ومتطلبات السند الجانبي ومنافذ التصريف ومدة تنفيذ قواعد المشروع أو الاعمال التي عند انتهائها ينتهي الضخ ،،، الخ ..

* بند الحفر دوما لا يمكن فصله عن شروط وتبيان ماذا نريد ان نعمل بناتج الحفر ،،،، هل يعاد استعماله في الردم ان كان نظيفا؟ وان كان نعم فماذا سنعمل بالفائض؟ وان كان ناتج الحفر لا يصلح للردم فمن اين سنأتي بالبديل والى اين سنرحل هذا الغير صالح للردم؟ هذا كله يعتبر بند إضافي ملاصق لبند الحفر يسمى ترحيل ناتج الحفر الذي له تكلفة اضافية تتفاوت حسب بعد مكان الترحيل والذي يكون في بعض الاحيان يحدد مكانه بشكل خاص لا يمكن استعمال غيره وقد يكون يبعد عشرات الكيلومترات ،،، وهذا يزيد حتما من تكاليف بند الحفر المحمل عليه تكلفة الترحيل هذه.

سلام


----------



## mostafa_eldabee (28 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك يا باش مهندس طلعت موضوع فعلاً شيق ومهم جداً ... وأرجو تكمله الموضوع وأنا متابع معكم بشغف ...


----------



## ArSam (28 مايو 2013)

طلعت محمد علي قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اخى الكريم والكبير م / نور الدين
> 
> هذا الموضوع اذداد نورا بتشريفك . وسيزداد سخونه بمشاركاته القيمة التى ننتظرها منك . وسيزداد بإذن الله قيمة بخلاصة فكرك .
> ...




اشكرك على كلماتك التي لا استحقها وبارك الله فيك :

نتابع:

* اما بخصوص كون موقع العمل كان مرمى لمخلفات بناء فهذا سوف يؤثر سلبا على سعر الحفر وذلك لوجوب استعمال حفارات ميكانية خاصة لإزالة كتل الخرسانة القديمة والمتشابكة مع غيرها من الكتل الصخرية وقطع كسر ومخلفات البناء الصلبة التي ليس من السهل تناولها بسلاسة كما لو كانت تربة رملية منتظمة التدرج والنعومة ، وبالطبع فإن مقدار الزيادة في السعر يحتاج الى خبرة سابقة في حفر ونقل مثل هذه الاعمال تختلف من بلد لاخر وحسب طاقم الحفر وخبرته ومعداته وحسب ايضا حجم وعمق هذا المرمى ،،، ولكن بكل تأكيد فهي الزيادة في سعر وحدة الحفر.

* ومن المفيد الاشارة الى ان نوعية هذا المرمى من الممكن انه كان لمخلفات قمامة او مخلفات صناعية تتفاعل مع بعضها وتتحلل مع الزمن منتجة غازات وسوائل سامة قد يتطلب لازالتها اختصاصيون مع معدات خاصة ،،،، وبالتالي هذا يعتبر زيادة كبيرة في سعر الحفر والإزالة واعادة تأهيل هذه المساحة من جديد ،،،،، 


* اما وجود الاشراف من قبل طاقم الامن الصناعي وتدقيق الجودة فقد يكون صارما مما يستلزم اتباع مواصفات دقيقة لكل نشاط وكل خطوة من العمل في داخل الموقع لبند الحفر عند البد والانتهاء والتسليم والاستلام ، 

- مثلا الإلزام للحفر اليدوي بدلا من الآلي بسبب احتمالية وجود خدمات حساسة في منطقة الحفر من توصيلات الهاتف والكهرباء والفيبر اوبتك وانابيب ضخ السوائل الكيميائية اوالنفطية أو اقنية الصرف وشبكات الري بالتقطير او اي خدمات اخرى مماثلة ،، 
- مثال آخر وجوب الحفر على شكل مدرجات بأبعاد خاصة واستعمال سلالم خاصة كلما زاد عمق الحفر ، وتركيب سواند جانبية مؤقته لجوانب الحفر ووضع سياج حماية السقوط في الحفر سواء للأفراد او المركبات مع تأمين إضاءة ليلية ومولدات كهرباء خاصة لهذا الغرض وعلامات مرور ارشادية ، وانشاء تحويلا المرور وصيانتها ومتابعة ادارة حركة المرور الملاصقة للحفر من قبل مرشدين ،،،، الخ 

- فحتما السعر سوف يرتفع اذا استلزم اعتبار كل هذه التجهيزات والاعدادات والخطوات مقارنة بالعمل البلدي الذي يتم التركيز فيه على عملية الحفر ذاتها دون غيرها من التحضير او الحماية ، احضر حفارك ، شغل ، إغرز ، اكشط ، اسحب ، ارفع ، رحل ، سلام ... انتهى الحفر وسلامتك فأنت المسؤول عن الحذر من الاقتراب وإلا فذنبك على جنبك !!!! وايدك عالحساب يامعلم خلصنا الشغل ولا ايه ... !!!!

سلام ،،،


----------



## bsm_mns (28 مايو 2013)

موضوع مفيد جدا
شكرااا


----------



## محمد سنبله (28 مايو 2013)

اضافه بسيطه 
*بند سند جوانب الحفر ولازم نحدد نظام السند لانه هيفرق حسب كل نظام من sheet pile or sceant pile or Diaphram الي اخر انظمه السند 
*في احيان في الحفر بيكون فيه جزء فوق المياه وجزء اسفل المياه كل جزء له حسابه وطريقته 
*وبند نزح المياه كما ذكر الاستاذ نور الدين من طلمبات والالات وفي بعض المواصفات وخصوصا في الاعمال الخاصه المواصفات بيكون فيه النزح وايضا سند غير محمل علي بند الحفر واحيان اخري توكل الي شركه متخصصه


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (28 مايو 2013)

ArSam قال:


> اشكرك على كلماتك التي لا استحقها وبارك الله فيك :
> 
> نتابع:
> 
> ...




شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات القيمة ..والاسلوب السلس 
وفيما ذكرت توجد الكثير من التفاصيل والامور التى ستناقش فيها إن شاء الله


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (28 مايو 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> اضافه بسيطه
> *بند سند جوانب الحفر ولازم نحدد نظام السند لانه هيفرق حسب كل نظام من sheet pile or sceant pile or Diaphram الي اخر انظمه السند
> *في احيان في الحفر بيكون فيه جزء فوق المياه وجزء اسفل المياه كل جزء له حسابه وطريقته
> *وبند نزح المياه كما ذكر الاستاذ نور الدين من طلمبات والالات وفي بعض المواصفات وخصوصا في الاعمال الخاصه المواصفات بيكون فيه النزح وايضا سند غير محمل علي بند الحفر واحيان اخري توكل الي شركه متخصصه


شكرا جزيلا مهندس محمد على الاضافة القيمة . وقد نحتاج الى توضيحات اكبر فى هذة المسأله . ربما فى وقت لاحق


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (28 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم .
ارى من المناسب الاكتفاء بهذا القدر من شرح العوامل التى تؤثر على سعر بند الحفر .
حتى لا يحدث نوع من الملل . وقد نعود الى استكمال بعض التفاصيل المهمه والعوامل الاخرى فى وقت لاحق .

اود الاشارة الى كيفية تحليل اى بند وطريقة التحليل التى سنتبعها بإذن الله
لتحليل سعر اى بند من البنود فهناك شقين 

1- التكاليف المباشرة وهى عبارة عن كافة ما سبق شرحه على حسب البند ويشمل
- الخامات 
- المصنعيات 
- المعدات 
- العمالة

2- تكاليف غير مباشرة وتشمل
- الضرائب العامة
- التأمينات 
- الضرائب على المبيعات 
- ضريبه الارباح التجارية 
- اى رسوم للجمارك او رسوم تراخيص او اى رسوم اخرى 
- الرسوم الادارية 

يتبع


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (28 مايو 2013)

المصروفات الادارية وتشمل
- وسائل الانتقال
- الاستراحات 
- المكاتب
- اى مصروفات او تجهيزات اخرى لطاقم العمل 

** بعد تحديد كافة ما سبق 
يتم تحديد هامش الربح المطلوب والذى يختلف من شركة الى اخرى ومن مشوع الى اخر . كل مشروع وله خصوصياته

** ولحساب سعر اى بند 
- اذا افترضنا ان التكاليف المباشره مجموعها = س
- وأن التكاليف الغير مباشرة مجموعها = ص

اجمال التكاليف للبند = س + ص 
وبضرب ذلك فى هامش الربح المستهدف وليكن على سبيل المثال 50 %

- يكون سعر البند = 1.5 * ( س +ص )


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (28 مايو 2013)

- بالنسبة للتكاليف الغير مباشرة فتكون على حسب كل دوله وقوانينها والنظام المتبع فيها وهى ثابته فى معظم الاوقات باختلاف قيمة التأمينات التى تختلف على حسب كل عقد ( هناك طريقه معينه فى حساب التأمينات تقوم بها هيئه التأمينات على حسب العقد نوعه . والاعمال المدرجه فيه . وطبيعتها )
والتكاليف المباشره معرفتها سهل جدات سنشير اليه . ولن يأخذ منا مجهود 

وسيكون التركيز على التكاليف المباشرة فى معظم الوقت


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (28 مايو 2013)

ويلزم للتحليل السليم والصحيح لبنود الاعمال . الالما م الكامل بمستندات العطاء والتى تشمل 

- تقرير الجسات 
- كراسة الشروط والموصفات 
- المواصفات العامه للمشروع 
- كراسة الكميات والاسعار 
- كافة رسومات المشروع
- اى اشتراطات خاصة للمشروع


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (28 مايو 2013)

وبالعوده الى بند الحفر

قد يكون البند اعمال حفر فقط وقد يكون محملا علية احد او كل الاعمال الاتية 

1- نقل ناتج الحفر الى المقالب العمومية 
2- سند جوانب الحفر
3- نزح المياه الجوفية إن وجدت 

اما بالنسبة الى التكاليف المباشرة فيجب الاشارة الى ان البند بالاضافة الى ما سبق ذكرة من ضرائب وتأمينات وخلافة قد يشمل 
- مصروفات تأمين على اعمال الحفر
- مصروفات تأمين استغلال الشارع 
- استخراج تصاريح الحفر من الحى او الجهاز وما يتبعه من دفع رسوم ومصروفات وكذلك دفع الرسوم على كل عربة من العربات المستخدمه فى نقل ناتج الحفر

ولتحديد التكاليف المباشرة يلزمنا تحديد سعر 
- الحفر 
الاعمال الاتية إن وجدت
- نقل ناتج الحفر الى المقالب العمومية 
2- سند جوانب الحفر
3- نزح المياه الجوفية إن وجدت


----------



## محمد سنبله (28 مايو 2013)

طلعت محمد علي قال:


> ويلزم للتحليل السليم والصحيح لبنود الاعمال . الالما م الكامل بمستندات العطاء والتى تشمل
> 
> - تقرير الجسات
> - كراسة الشروط والموصفات
> ...


اقترح علي حضرتك ما المقصود بكلا من المواصفات العامه للمشروع وكراسة الشروط والموصفات و كراسة الكميات والاسعار لان هنحتاجها طول البنود القادمه ان شاء الله وتعريفها مهم ايضا في حاله مهندس لسه نازل مشروع العمل فيه شغال لابد ان يقرا المواصفات. نتمني من حضرتك التوضيح


----------



## ناشيرين (29 مايو 2013)

موضوع حلو ومهم المهندسين يعرفون الاسعار بالمنطقة . لكن كاقتراح هذه الاسعار تكون بعملة وحدة تكون اشمل مثلا نحن في العراق نستخدم دينار العراقي او الدولار الامريكي للاعمال ياريت ن تكون الاسعار بالدولار كي يقارن كل واحد نسبة الدولار الى علمته


----------



## مجاهد حسين المهلا (29 مايو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## علي نورالدين (29 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عادل ابو اسماعيل (29 مايو 2013)

الله يعطيك العافيه
تقريبا ااسعار متقاربه


----------



## sm37y (29 مايو 2013)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
موضوع الاسعار costing من الاساسيات الهامة في المشاريع لدي المالك ولدي المقاول فالدراسة الخاطئة تتسبب في خسائر لدي المقاول وهي لا تؤثر علي المشروع الخاسر فقط ولكن تأثيرها يمتد الي المشاريع الرابحة . ويجب علي اصحاب العمل ان لا يخاطر ويغامر بامواله وعليه اختيار مهندسين لديهم خبرة كافية في اعمال التنفيذ وخبرة باسعار السوق ومتابعة الزيادة فيها ومعرفة تكلفة العمالة ومقاولين الباطن .وايضا دراسة المشروع دراسة كاملة ووافية من زيارة موقع المشروع ومعرفة كيفية الوصول اليه وسهولة نقل المواد اليه وطبيعية الموقع وعوائق المواقع وكذلك هل هناك مرافق متوفرة في ارض المشروع من مياة وكهرباء وصرف صحي وغيرها . وايضا قراءة شروط العقد جيدا مرة وثانية وثالثة ومعرفة اذا ما ما كانت هناك شروط خاصة للمشروع ومعرفة مدة تنفيذ المشروع هل تناسب امكانية الشركة والعمالة المتوفرة لدية ام لا . وايضا من الضروريات في دراسة الاسعار متابعة الموردين ومقاولين الباطن وعمل تحديث دوري للاسعار .



*


----------



## sm37y (29 مايو 2013)

الاسعار او التكلفة تنقسم الي  

1- تكلفة مباشرة Direct cost 
2- تكلفة غير مباشرة indirect cost

التكلفة المباشرة تنقسم الي 
1-المواد Material 
2-العمالة Labour 
3-مقاولين الباطن Sub-contractor 
4-المعدات -equipment 
التكلفة الغير مباشرة تنقسم الي 
1-الضرائب Taxes
2-Overhead - (construction staff overhead -offices overhead-others overhead
3-General condation’s for project inculde (mobilization ,demobilisation, consultant office expenses ,site office expenses,others
3-Risk inculde -profit & contingency


----------



## sm37y (29 مايو 2013)

من المصطلحات الهامة في موضوع الاسعار 
supplier - وهو يقوم بتوريد المواد فقط
sub-contractor -ويقوم باعمال توريد المواد والتركيب .
Resource الموارد الازمة لتنفيذ المشروع من عمالة -معدات -وغيرها 
selling -price وهو سعر البيع او السعر النهائي بعد اضافة جميع التكاليف الغير مباشرة ونسبة الربح الي التكلفة المباشرة 
Mark-up - هي نسبة الربح والتكلفة الغير مباشرة للمشروع 
Raw -materail- المواد الخام الاولية 
وسوف نتطرق الي مصطلحات اخري بعد التعمق والتوسع في موضوع الاسعار


----------



## sm37y (29 مايو 2013)

قبل الحديث عن تحليل اسعار البنود . يجب معرفة نقطة مهمة وهي ان هناك سعر لبند معين قد يكون هذا السعر تربح به مؤسسة او شركة وقد يكون نفس السعر يسبب خسائر لشركة او مؤسسة اخري . وعلي الشخص القائم بتحليل الاسعار ان يعرف امكانية مكان العمل الذي به والاسعار التي تناسبة . ومعرفة موارد الشركة او المؤسسة التي بها ومعداتها وعمالها وادارتها والية التنفيذ والمصاريف الادارية وايضا معرفة الحالة المالية للمؤسسة وهل هناك اموال لتمويل المشروع ام سيتم القرض من بنك ويجب اخذ ذلك في الحسبان عند حساب التكلفة


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (29 مايو 2013)

sm37y قال:


> قبل الحديث عن تحليل اسعار البنود . يجب معرفة نقطة مهمة وهي ان هناك سعر لبند معين قد يكون هذا السعر تربح به مؤسسة او شركة وقد يكون نفس السعر يسبب خسائر لشركة او مؤسسة اخري . وعلي الشخص القائم بتحليل الاسعار ان يعرف امكانية مكان العمل الذي به والاسعار التي تناسبة . ومعرفة موارد الشركة او المؤسسة التي بها ومعداتها وعمالها وادارتها والية التنفيذ والمصاريف الادارية وايضا معرفة الحالة المالية للمؤسسة وهل هناك اموال لتمويل المشروع ام سيتم القرض من بنك ويجب اخذ ذلك في الحسبان عند حساب التكلفة



السلام عليكم
الشكر موصول لك اخى الكريم . على هذة المعلومات القيمة التى اضفتها فى المشاركات السابقة . وعلى الزوايا التى اشرت اليها وفتحتها للنقاش والتى بكل تاكيد اتفق معك فيها . 
وهى مليئة بالموضوعات التى سنتناقش فيها إن شاء الله .

تحياتى لك . واهلا ومرحبا بك .
وازدت الموضوع اشراقا


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (29 مايو 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> اقترح علي حضرتك ما المقصود بكلا من المواصفات العامه للمشروع وكراسة الشروط والموصفات و كراسة الكميات والاسعار لان هنحتاجها طول البنود القادمه ان شاء الله وتعريفها مهم ايضا في حاله مهندس لسه نازل مشروع العمل فيه شغال لابد ان يقرا المواصفات. نتمني من حضرتك التوضيح


السلام عليكم 
سنحاول تغطية ذالك الجانب النظرى المهم الذى اشرت الية .

- كراسة الشروط العامة : وتشمل على شروط المناقصة وشروط التعاقد . وتشمل كل الالتزمات التى تخص كلا الطرفين المالك والمقاول وكذلك كل الحقوق والواجبات التى عليه .

- كراسة المواصفات الفنية للاعمال : وتشمل كافة التفاصيل الفنية التى تخص تنفيذ كل بند من خواص المواد وطريقة التنفيذ . والاختبارات الواجبة وطريقة تنفيذها 

- جدول الكميات والاسعار وفيئه يوضح البند وطريقة حسابه التى سيتم اتباعها ( م3 - م2 م.ط - المقطوعية - العدد ) وفية خانة الاسعار التى سيتم وضعها عن طريق مقدمى العطاءات .
- الاشتراطات الخاصة : والتى فيها يضع المالك شروطه الخاصة إن وجدت كطلب شركات بمواصفات معينه ( تصنيف معين ) وطلب طريقة معينه فى الدفع وغيرة .
وكذلك يرفق بها المقاول اى شروط خاصة به إن وجدت وإن سمحت شروط التعاقد بتقديمها . كطلبة دفعه مقدمه بنسبة معينه او طريق معينه فى الدفع والحساب او اى شروط اخرى 
وفى كثير من المناقصات لا يسمح المالك للمقاول بوضع تلك الشروط الخاصة به ويضع نصا يدل على ذلك صراحة ( على المقاول الالتزام بما ورد فى مستندات العطاء عند تقديم عرض سعره . وعدم وضع اى شروط خاصة به )


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (29 مايو 2013)

ناشيرين قال:


> موضوع حلو ومهم المهندسين يعرفون الاسعار بالمنطقة . لكن كاقتراح هذه الاسعار تكون بعملة وحدة تكون اشمل مثلا نحن في العراق نستخدم دينار العراقي او الدولار الامريكي للاعمال ياريت ن تكون الاسعار بالدولار كي يقارن كل واحد نسبة الدولار الى علمته


اشارة مهمة جدا وطلب فى مكانه تماما وفى توقيته الصحيح وسنراعى ان تكون الدراسات القادمه بالدولار ان شاء الله


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (29 مايو 2013)

استكمالا للمقدمات الطويله السابقه وحتى تتضح الصورة اكثر . وتكون واضحه 
من المهم الاشارة الى طرق طرح اى مشروع وهى عديده ونذكر منها 
1- المناقصة العامة : وهى تتم عن طريق النشر فى الصحف والنشرات والمواقع الالكترونية . وتكون متاحه لكل الماقولين الذين تنطبق عليهم الشروط .
2- المناقصة المحدوده : وفية يحدد المالك عدد من المقاولين ذوى الخبرة فقط لكى يتقدموا بعروضهم ( ويتم اختيار هؤلاء المقاولين بطريقه معينه كأن يكونوا مسجلين لدى المالك وتم مراجعة سجلاتهم الفنية والمالية ومستندات شركاتهم وتم تقيمهم من قبل وقبولهم فنيا )

3- الممارسة : مثل المناقصة المحدوده تماما ولكن تتم الترسية على اقل سعر عن طريق المزايده العلينه والتى يسمح فيها بالنزول فى الاسعار اثناء اجراء الممارسه .

4- الأمر المباشر: والتى تتم من خلال تكليف مباشر من المالك الى مقاول بعينه .

5- المسابقه : وتتم عن طريق الاعلان عن مسابقة معينه مثل المسابقات المعمارية ويتم تحديد جوائز للمتسابقين .

6- التنفيذ الذاتى : وفية يقوم المالك بتنفيذ المشروع بمعداته وموظفيه .


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (30 مايو 2013)

عودة الى تحليل سعر اعمال الحفر
- الوصف التفصيلى للبند : 
تتعدد طرق الوصف للبند وتختلف من مشروع لاخر ونورد منها ما يلى حتى تتضح الصورة

*​ 
 أعمال الحفــر والـردم :-​ بالمتر المكعب :- حفر لزوم الاساسات للحوائط الساندة والاسوار فى جميع أنواع التربه عدا الصخرية حتى منسوب التأسيس والسعر يشمل صلب الجوانب ونزح المياه اذا دعت الحاجه ونقل جميع المخلفات الى المقالب العمومية ولا تحتسب اى علاوه والمقاس هندسى.


** ​ 
 بالمتر المكعب :- حفر لزوم الاساسات للحوائط الساندة والاسوار فى تربه صخرية الكتل حتى حجم 1م3 و ذلك حتي منسوب التأسيس والسعر يشمل صلب الجوانب ونزح المياه اذا دعت الحاجه ونقل جميع المخلفات الى المقالب العموميه ولا تحتسب اى علاوه والمقاس هندسى.​
 
***​ 
 بالمتر المكعب: مثل البند السابق و لكن بحجم كتل أكبر1م3 مع استخدام المعدات الميكانيكية في التكسير​
 
وقد تكون هكذا


بالمتر المكعب :- حفر لزوم الاساسات فى جميع أنواع التربه عدا الصخرية حتى منسوب التأسيس والسعر يشمل صلب الجوانب ونزح المياه اذا دعت الحاجه ونقل جميع المخلفات الى المقالب العمومية ولا تحتسب اى علاوه والمقاس هندسى.
او تكون كهذا 
*بالمتر ‏المكعب ‏حفر ‏في ‏أرض ‏الموقع ( ‏رملية أو ‏طينية أو ‏ترابية ‏ ‏ ‏شديدة ‏التماسك‏‏) ‏بعمق ‏حتى ‏3م ‏لزومحفرا عموميا ‏الأساسات ‏بحيث ‏يصل ‏عمق ‏الحفر ‏إلى ‏المنسوب ‏الصالح ‏للتأسيس ‏حسب ‏الأبعاد ‏والمقاسات ‏الموضحة ‏بالرسومات ‏التنفيذية ‏وحسب ‏تعليمات ‏المهندس ‏المشرف ‏والسعر ‏يشمل ‏صلب ‏جوانب ‏الحفر ‏ونزح ‏مياه ‏الرشح ‏وإزالة ‏أي ‏عوائق ‏تعترض ‏الحفر ‏ونقل ‏نواتج ‏الحفر ‏الزائدة ‏والمخلفات ‏إلى ‏المقالب ‏العمومية أو ‏الجهة ‏التي ‏يحددها ‏المهندس ‏المشرف ‏والقياس ‏هندسي ‏طبقاً ‏للرسومات ‏التنفيذية ‏والكود ‏المصري ‏والمواصفات ‏الفنية ‏وأصول ‏الصناعة**.

**وكذلك**
**بالمتر ‏المكعب ‏حفر ‏في ‏أرض ‏صخرية ‏للتربة ‏التي ‏لا ‏يقل ‏إجهاد ‏الكسر ‏**للثلاث ‏عينات ‏عن ‏‏70 ‏كجم‏/سم‏2 ‏للعينة ‏الجافة ‏و ‏‏40 ‏كجم‏/سم‏2 ‏للعينة ‏المغمورة ‏بالمياه ‏لمدة ‏‏(‏‏24 ‏‏) ‏ساعة ‏وبحد ‏أقصى ‏الإجهاد ‏الجاف ‏للكسر ‏‏20‏‏ ‏كجم‏/سم‏2 ‏ويتم ‏تحديد ‏ذلك ‏بأخذ ‏عينات ‏اختبار ‏مقاس ‏‏10‏‏×1**0×**‏‏10 ‏سم ‏من ‏هذه ‏التربة ‏ولا ‏تعتبر ‏الكتل ‏صخرية ‏عندما ‏يقل ‏وزنها ‏عن ‏‏50 ‏كجم ‏وتتواجد ‏متفرقة ‏أثناء ‏أعمال ‏الحفر ‏والقياس ‏هندسي ‏لجميع ‏الأعماق ‏‏(‏الاختبارات ‏بالمعمل ‏المركزي‏‏) ‏طبقاً ‏للرسومات ‏التنفيذية ‏والكود ‏المصري ‏والمواصفات ‏الفنية ‏وأصول ‏الصناعة ‏**.


**وقد يكون نقل ناتج الحفر بندا مستقلا كهذا* 
 بالمتر المكعب نقل المخلفات إلى المقالب العمومية طبقا للمواصفات.
 
وبند اخر للتسويات للموقع كهذا 
*بالمتر المسطح أعمال تسوية بالموقع العام حتى منسوب ±0.50 متر طبقا للمواصفات الفنية..*​


----------



## lawedo_1 (30 مايو 2013)

مشكور


----------



## essam123456 (30 مايو 2013)

موضوع رائع وشكرا لكل من ساهم بالمعلومات المفيدة
لكن الموضوع الاساسى هو اسعار الاعمال لكن دخلنا فى تفاصيل بعيدة عن الموضوع الاصلى مثل مستندات المناقصة وانواع المناقصات 
يجب التركيز على اسعار البنود للاعمال المختلفة مع تحليل لهذه الاسعار وذلك لعدم اطالة الموضوع 
وشكرا للجميع


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (30 مايو 2013)

بارك الله بكم


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (30 مايو 2013)

عوده الى دراسة التكاليف

** دراسة التكاليف الغير مباشرة والتى سنتعبرها من الثوابت إن شاء الله فى معظم البنود 
( ستنصب الدراسة على جمهورية مصر العربية والتحديد على العاصمة القاهرة .. مع مراعاة الاختلافات الجورية من محافظه لاخرى او من بلد عربى الى اخر )

- الضرائب العامة : وتؤخذ 2.1 % بالنسبة للاعمال المتكامله الاعتيادة 
- التأمينات : وتؤخذ 2.88 % بالنسبة للاعمال المتكامله 
- الضرائب على المبيعات :

وتدفع بقيمة 10 % من سعر الخامه ويتم حسابها مضاف الى سعر الخامات ( بطلبك فاتورة ضريبة من المورد . وفى كثير من الخامات تحمل على السعر فى الاساس ) وسوف نقوم باسقاط ذلك المتغير على ان يتم اضافة قيمة على سعر الخامات ( فى حساب التكلفة المباشره )
- الجمارك والرسوم والتراخيص والخلافة : يتم حسابها على حسب ظروف كل مشروع ( 
- المصاريف الادارية :
يتم حساب نسبة المصروفات الادراية كالاتى 
= اجمالى المصروفات على مدار المشروع بالكامل / اجمالى سعر العقد
اجمالى المصروفات تشمل 

- مرتبات المهندسين والمشرفين والموظفين 
- الانتقالات الخاص بهم وتكاليف السيارات وخلافة 
- تكلفة تجهيزات الموقع من مكاتب وفرش وخلافة 
- كافة المصروفات الاخرى تحت اى مسمى 

وتتراوح قيمة المصروفات الادارية ما بين 5 - 10 % من اجمالى قيمة الاعمال

** اجمالى متوسط التكاليف الغير مباشرة = 2.88+2.1+5 = 10-15 % من اجمالى قيمة العقد



*** هامش الربح ويختلف من شركة الى اخرى 

*** سنقوم باعتبار ان اجمالى التكاليف الغير مباشرة وهامش الربح للشركة = 50% من اجمالى قيمة التكاليف المباشرة


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (30 مايو 2013)

تحليل سعر اعمال الحفر ( حالات مختلفة )
1-*بالمتر ‏المكعب ‏حفر ‏في ‏أرض ‏الموقع ( ‏رملية أو ‏طينية أو ‏ترابية ‏ ‏ ‏شديدة ‏التماسك‏‏) ‏بعمق ‏حتى ‏3م ‏لزوم حفرا عموميا ‏الأساسات ‏بحيث ‏يصل ‏عمق ‏الحفر ‏إلى ‏المنسوب ‏الصالح ‏للتأسيس ‏حسب ‏الأبعاد ‏والمقاسات ‏الموضحة ‏بالرسومات ‏التنفيذية ‏وحسب ‏تعليمات ‏المهندس ‏المشرف ‏والسعر ‏يشمل ‏صلب ‏جوانب ‏الحفر ‏ونزح ‏مياه ‏الرشح ‏وإزالة ‏أي ‏عوائق ‏تعترض ‏الحفر ‏ونقل ‏نواتج ‏الحفر ‏الزائدة ‏والمخلفات ‏إلى ‏المقالب ‏العمومية أو ‏الجهة ‏التي ‏يحددها ‏المهندس ‏المشرف ‏والقياس ‏هندسي ‏طبقاً ‏للرسومات ‏التنفيذية ‏والكود ‏المصري ‏والمواصفات ‏الفنية ‏وأصول ‏الصناعة*

المعطيات :
- منسوب المياه الجوفية على عمق -5 م 
- الاساسات لبشة عادية ومسلحه 
- المقلب العمومى على بعد 5 كم والكثافة المروريه متوسطه 


التكاليف المباشرة :
- الحفر باستخدام اللوادر والمعدات حتى المنسوب المطلوب = 0.8 دولار
- نزح المياه الجوفية : لا يوجد ( صفر )
- سند جوانب الحفر : لا يوجد ( صفر )

** نقل المخلفات :
لمعرفة تكاليف نقل المخلفات يمكن حساب الاتى 
- متوسط الذهاب والعوده لكل سيارة خلال ال 5 كم تقريبا 20 دقيقة ذهاب و 20 دقيقة عودة 
- اجمالى الفترة المستهلكه لكل عربة للنقله الواحده = 40 دقيقة
- متوسط عدد ساعات العمل الصافيه = 7 ساعات 
- عدد النقلات لك عربة خلال اليوم الواحد = 7*60/40= 10.5 نقله ( يؤخذ 10 )
بفرض ان العربات المستخدمه سعه 18 م3 
- كل عربة تنقل خلال اليوم = 10*18= 180 م3 
كل اربعة عربات يلزمهم لودر للتحميل ( لودر 66 ) تكفته = 1000 جنية ( 150 دولار )
تكاليف العربة الواحدة = 1200جنية ( 175 دولار )
- نصيب تكاليف العربة من التحميل ( اللودر ) = 150/ 4= 37.5 دولار

اجمالى تكاليف العربة = 175 +37.5 =212.5 دولار
حساب هامش ربح مقاول الباطن = 20%
اجمالى التكاليف للعربة الواحده = 1.2*212.5 = 255 دولار

اجمالى التربة التى تنقلها كل عربة = 180 م3 
بالقسمة على معامل انتفاش للتربة يؤخذ فى المتوسط 0.25 الى 0.3 
- اجمال الكمية الحفر الهندسى الذى تنقله كل عربة = 180/1.3= 140 م3 تقريبا 
تكلفة المتر الواحد من نقل ناتج المخلفات الى المقالب العمومية 
= 255/140 = 1.82 دولار

اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة للبند = 0.8 ( حفر)+1.82 (نقل) = 2.62 دولار

- اجمالى سعر البند بعد اضافة التكاليف الغير مباشة وهامش الربح = 2.62 * 1.5 = 3.93 دولار 
يتم وضعه داخل جدول الكميات والاسعار 4 دولار / م3


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (30 مايو 2013)

2- نفس البند السابق ولكن فى حالة التربة المتحجرة او المتصلده . او الصخور الرسوبية الضعيفة
- نفس الحسابات السابقة يختلف فقط التكلفة المباشرة للحفر لتصل الى ما بين 1.5 -3 دولار بمتوسط حوالى 2 دولار / م3 
وبالتالى التكلفة المباشرة = 2 +1.82 =3.82 دولار
اجمالى سعر البند سيكون =3.82*1.5=5.73 دولار
توضع فى جدول الكميات والاسعار = 5.75 دولار / م3 تقريبا


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (30 مايو 2013)

3- نفس البند السابق ولكن فى حالة التربة الحجرية ( والتى تحتاج الى جاك هامر )
- نفس الحسابات السابقة يختلف فقط التكلفة المباشرة للحفر تتراوح الى ما بين 3-5 دولار بمتوسط حوالى 4 دولار / م3 
وبالتالى التكلفة المباشرة = 4 +1.82 =5.82 دولار
اجمالى سعر البند سيكون =5.82*1.5=8.73 دولار
توضع فى جدول الكميات والاسعار = 8.75 دولار / م3 تقريبا


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (30 مايو 2013)

4- نفس البند السابق ولكن فى حالة التربة الصخرية *التي ‏لا ‏يقل ‏إجهاد ‏الكسر ‏للثلاث ‏عينات ‏عن ‏‏70 ‏كجم‏/سم‏2 ‏للعينة ‏الجافة ‏و ‏‏40 ‏كجم‏/سم‏2 ‏للعينة ‏المغمورة ‏بالمياه ‏لمدة ‏‏(‏‏24 ‏‏) *
- نفس الحسابات السابقة يختلف فقط التكلفة المباشرة للحفر لتصل الى ما بين 5 -7 دولار بمتوسط حوالى 6 دولار / م3 
وبالتالى التكلفة المباشرة = 6 +1.82 =7.82 دولار
اجمالى سعر البند سيكون =7.82*1.5=11.73 دولار
توضع فى جدول الكميات والاسعار = 11.75 دولار / م3 تقريبا


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (30 مايو 2013)

من لديه اى اسئله او تعليقات او استفسارات فليتفضل قبل الانتقال الى البند التالى .


----------



## Eng Ahmed Elmdaen (30 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خير 
موضوع رائع وهام جدا


----------



## محمد سنبله (30 مايو 2013)

ملف عن المناقصات ملخص الموضوع كنت منزله من علي المنتدي من فتره 
1


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (31 مايو 2013)

محمد سنبله قال:


> ملف عن المناقصات ملخص الموضوع كنت منزله من علي المنتدي من فتره
> 1



الاخ م / محمد 
قمت بالاطلاع على معظم ما فى الملف .. واختلف معه كل الاختلاف فى الكثير من المعلومات التى وردت به . ومعدلات التنفيذ وطريقة الحساب 

على كل شكرا على مجهودك فى رفع الملف


----------



## sherif_2007 (31 مايو 2013)

تسلم إيديك يا بشمهندس والله معلومات كنت بدور عليها من زمان 
عندى سؤال بعد إذنك ....
مين المسؤول عن إعداد كراسة الشروط و المواصفات و عن إعداد حصر الكميات ؟؟!!
و بعد إذنك لو فيه عند حضرتك كراسة شروط و مواصفات أو كراسة حصر كميات 
لمشروع إتنفذ فعلا ... إذ أمكن أخدها من حضرتك ...

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## حسن احمد (31 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك ويا ريت يتم تجميع لكل بند بعد الانتهاء من مناقشته فى ماف وورد للاستفادة به


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (1 يونيو 2013)

sherif_2007 قال:


> تسلم إيديك يا بشمهندس والله معلومات كنت بدور عليها من زمان
> عندى سؤال بعد إذنك ....
> مين المسؤول عن إعداد كراسة الشروط و المواصفات و عن إعداد حصر الكميات ؟؟!!
> و بعد إذنك لو فيه عند حضرتك كراسة شروط و مواصفات أو كراسة حصر كميات
> ...



مين المسؤول عن إعداد كراسة الشروط و المواصفات و عن إعداد حصر الكميات ؟؟
بخصوص مستندات التعاقد . المسئول عن اعدادها هو استشارى المشروع ومن ضمن محتوايتها كراسة الشروط والمواصفات وكذلك جدول الاسعار والكميات والذى يتطلب حصر مبدئى للكميات المرفقة فى الجداول .

اما عند دراسة العطاء عن طريق المقاولين يقوم المقاول بحصر الاعمال حصرا تقريبا ويتم مقارنته بالكميات المرفقة فى جدول الكميات والاسعار . حتى يتثنى له وضع السعر المناسب لكل بند.

اما فى مراحل التنفيذ للعقد فيقوم المقاول باعداد حصر الكميات ويقدمة لاستشارى المشروع لاعتماده . والذى بدورة ( الاستشارى ) يقوم بالمراجعه والتدقيق والتفحيص ومن ثم الاعتماد . ولا يعتد بإى كميات اعمال تم تنفيذها بدون اعتماد الاستشارى وتوقيعه على ذلك .

اما بخصوص طلبك الاخير ( كراسة شروط ومواصفات وحصر كميات لمشروع نفذ بالفعل ) فسنحاول رفع ذلك بعد التأكد من أن ذلك لا يعتبر تعدى على حدود الملكية الخاصة .


----------



## sherif_2007 (1 يونيو 2013)

طلعت محمد علي قال:


> مين المسؤول عن إعداد كراسة الشروط و المواصفات و عن إعداد حصر الكميات ؟؟
> بخصوص مستندات التعاقد . المسئول عن اعدادها هو استشارى المشروع ومن ضمن محتوايتها كراسة الشروط والمواصفات وكذلك جدول الاسعار والكميات والذى يتطلب حصر مبدئى للكميات المرفقة فى الجداول .
> 
> اما عند دراسة العطاء عن طريق المقاولين يقوم المقاول بحصر الاعمال حصرا تقريبا ويتم مقارنته بالكميات المرفقة فى جدول الكميات والاسعار . حتى يتثنى له وضع السعر المناسب لكل بند.
> ...




شكرا جزيلا يا بشمهندس طلعت على ردك 
وبخصوص طلبى الاخير أنا هنتظر حضرتك و شكرا مرة تانية


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (1 يونيو 2013)

حسن احمد قال:


> بارك الله فيك ويا ريت يتم تجميع لكل بند بعد الانتهاء من مناقشته فى ماف وورد للاستفادة به



سيتم عمل ذلك إن شاء الله ولكن بعد كل مرحلة .


----------



## اسراء اسامه (1 يونيو 2013)

كيفيه تحديد زمن النشاط .مثلا لو عندنا 1000م3 تربه طينيه متماسكه ازاي نحدد الوقت المطلوب للحفر علي العلم ناتج الحفر يتم وضعه بعيد عن الموقع بمقدار 5كم وما الفرق لو ناتج الحفر في الموقع وليس خارجه


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (1 يونيو 2013)

اسراء اسامه قال:


> كيفيه تحديد زمن النشاط .مثلا لو عندنا 1000م3 تربه طينيه متماسكه ازاي نحدد الوقت المطلوب للحفر علي العلم ناتج الحفر يتم وضعه بعيد عن الموقع بمقدار 5كم وما الفرق لو ناتج الحفر في الموقع وليس خارجه



السلام عليكم
سؤال مهم جدا. تحديد زمن النشاط 
لتحديد زمن النشاط لا بد من تحديد طريقة التنفيذ المتبعه .
وعدد المعدات المستخدمه . وعدد العمالة الازمة لانهاء هذا النشط 
وهل هذا النشاط مرتبط بانشطة اخرى . وفى حالة ارتباطة بانشطة اخرى ما مدى الارتباط 
وهل طريقة التنفيذ المتبعه للبنود على التوالى ام على التوازى ؟؟ ام طريقة مشتركة بين الاثنين 
هذا الموضوع من المواضيع المهمه والتى لا تقل اهميته عن اهمية دراسة وتحليل اسعار البنود . واعتقد انه احد اضلاع المثلث لاى مشروع وهى
تكلفة .... زمن .....جودة .
وللعلم ليس معنى تحديد زمن النشاط او الزمن المطلوب لانهاء النشاط .. هو ان هذا الزمن هو ما يتم وضعه داخل البرامج الزمنية 
لا . لا وضع البرامج الزمانية باحترافيه هو علم وفن وفكر 
يحتاج الى دراسات و خبرة وفكر .
اعتقد ان هذا الموضوع يحتاج الى موضوع منفصل .

وللاجابة على سؤالك السابق 
عندنا 1000م3 تربه طينيه متماسكه ازاي نحدد الوقت المطلوب للحفر علي العلم ناتج الحفر يتم وضعه بعيد عن الموقع بمقدار 5كم وما الفرق لو ناتج الحفر في الموقع وليس خارجه ؟؟
للا جابة على هذا السؤال بدقة نحتاج الى معرفة عمق الحفر ومساحة الحفر وكذلك موقع تلك المساحة داخل المشروع لتحديد مدى حرية المعدات وحركتها . ففى الاماكن الضيقة التى لا يوجد بها مكان لتشوين ناتج الحفر نحتاج الى نقل ناتج الحفر اول باول مما يؤثر على فترة انهاء النشاط 
ولكن بصفى عامة لو ان المطلوب بحفر 1000 م3 بعمق 1م فى تربة طينية شديدة التماسك اعتقد أن انتاجية الحفار الواحد تتراوح ما بين 200 الى 250 م3 / يوم
اى اننا نحتاج الى ما بين 4 الى 5 ايام لانهاء اعمال الحفر 
اما بالنسبة لاعمال نقل المخلفات فتتم بالتوازى مع اعمال الحفر وبفارق زمن بضع ساعات او يوم واحد فقط على اقصى تقدير بمعنى اننا لو بدانا حفر اليوم فى الصباح سنبدا نقل ناتج الحفر اما فى نفس اليوم مكن منتصفة او فى صباح اليوم التالى 
وبالتالى لا نحتاج الا الى يوم واحد فقط زيادة عن الايام السابقة لانهاء اعمال الحفر ونقل المخلفات .
وقد نحتاج الى نقل ناتج الحفر الى لودر 66 للتحميل وعدد 2 او ثلاث عربات فقط . وقد لا نحتاج الى تلك المعدات طوال الوقت فقط كل يومين او ثلاث حفر . يوم واحد فقط نقل مخلفات 
اما فى حالة التشوين داخل الموقع فلا نحتاج الى اي ايام زيادة للتشوين فقط نفس عدد ايام الحفر هى عدد الايام المطلوبه لتنفيذ البند بالكامل.

ويختلف التحليل السابق اذا كان المطلو ب حفر 1000 م3 

بمساحة 333.3 م2 وعمق 3 م لأن انتاج المعدات فى هذة الحالة سيقل عن القيم السابقة ويكون الوقت المطلوب لانهاء اعمال الحفر ما بين 6 الى 7 ايام للحفر فقط


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (1 يونيو 2013)

اعتقد انه من الممكن الان الانتقال الى البن التالى مع الابقاء على باب الاسئله مفتوح حتى الانتهاء من المرحله الاولى والتى تخص بنود الحفر والاحلال والردم 

2- بند الاحلال 
الوصف التفصيلى للبند 
بالمتر ‏المكعب ‏توريد ‏وعمل ‏طبقة ‏إحلال ‏لزوم ‏الأساسات ‏حتى ‏منسوب ‏التأسيس ‏من ‏.....................على ‏طبقات لا ‏تزيد ‏سمك ‏أي ‏منها ‏عن ‏‏25 سم ‏بعد ‏الدمك ‏ويضاف ‏إليها ‏كمية ‏المياه ‏الأصولية ‏أثناء ‏الدمك ‏ولا تقل ‏نسبة ‏الدمك عن ‏‏95‏‏% ‏من ‏أقصى ‏كثافة ‏جافة ‏ ‏والسعر ‏يشمل ‏إجراء ‏عدد ‏كاف ‏من ‏تجربة ‏بروكتور ‏المعدل ‏لكل ‏طبقة ‏إحلال ‏وبمعدل ‏تجربة ‏لكل ‏‏100 ‏م2 ‏من ‏مسطح ‏الإحلال ‏وبما ‏لا ‏يقل ‏عن ‏تجربة ‏واحدة ‏لكل ‏طبقة ‏ولا ‏يتم ‏ردم ‏الطبقة ‏التي ‏فوقها ‏إلا ‏بعد ‏التأكد ‏من ‏الوصول ‏إلى ‏الكثافة ‏المطلوبة ‏طبقا للمواصفات ‏الفنية ‏وأصول ‏الصناعة .


وقد يكون الاحلال من 
- الرمل النظيف فقط
- الرمل النظيف مضافا الية الاسمنت .
- الزلط والرمل بنسب معينه 
- الزلط الفاير او المتدرج .
- تربة زلطية قطع جبل .


والهدف من الاحلال هو استبدل تربة غير صالحة للتأسيس بتربة صالحة للتأسيس وقد تكون التربة غير صالحة للتأسيس نتيجة خواصها او قدرة تحملها الضعيفة وانواع التربة الغير صالحة للتأسيس عديدة نذكر منها 
- التربة الانتفاشية 
- التربة الانهيارية 
- التربة الطينية اللينه (ضعيفة فى قدرة التحمل)
- التربة الرملية التى تحتوى على فجوات وكهوف


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (1 يونيو 2013)

ولتحديد سعر الاحلال يجب معرفة
- سعر الخامات حسب نوع الاحلال والتى قد تكون احدى او خليط من الرمل - الزلط الفاير- الزلط المتدرج - زلط محجر تربة قطع جبل

- سعر المعدات اللازمة للفرد والتسوية ( لودر 66 ظوافر - ولودر 50 سكينه )

- سعر الماء
- سعر الهراس 
- سعر الاختبارت 
-


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (1 يونيو 2013)

الاسعار داخل جمهورية مصر العربية 
* سعر الخامات 
الرمل يختلف على حسب موقع المشروع وقربة من المحجر ويتراوح ما بين 7 الى 25 جنية /م3 حسب الموقع والمحافظه

- الزلط الفاير يترواح السعر ما بين 25 الى 40 جنية / م3 
- الزلط المتدرج يتراوح حسب المحجر وحسب نوع الزلط وحجمه ويتراوح ما بين 35 الى 60 جنية / م3
- تربة قطع جبل تتراوح ما بين 25 الى 35 جنية / م3

** سعر المعدات اللازمة للفرد والتسوية 
لودر 66 ظوافر تتراوح اليومية ما بين 600 الى 800 جنية / يوم وفى حالة الحساب بالساعات الساعة تتراوح ما بين 90 الى 100 جنية / ساعه

- ولودر 50 سكينه يتراوح السعر ما بين 400 الى 500 جنية / يوم وفى حالة الساعات الساعه تتراوح ما بين 50 الى 60 جنية 


* سعر الماء على حسب الموقع ومصدر الماء فى حالة شراء ماء من خارج الموقع السعر يتراوح ما بين 15 - 25 جنية / م3 

* سعر الهراس على حسب قدرته وحجمه وعلى حسب حالته ويتراوح فى المتوسط ما بين 700 الى 1000 جنية / يوم 
وفى حالة الساعات الساعة تتراوح ما بين 100 الى 150 جنية / ساعه

* سعر الاختبارت . اختبار بروكتور المعدل هو المستخدم ويختلف السعر على حسب المكتب القائم باعمال الاختبارات وعلى حسب عدد النقط وفى المتوسط اجراء الاختبار نفسة لمرة واحدة يتكلف من 200 الى 300 جنية بالاضفه الى سعر النقطة المختربة والتى تكون فى المتوسط 50 الى 80 جنية للنقطة . 
-


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (1 يونيو 2013)

صور توضح طريقة تنفيذ الاحلال فى المطلق ( صور فعلية لاحدى المشاريع ب 6 اكتوبر )

ويظهر بها على الترتيب مرحلة الغمر بالماء . ثم مراحل الدمك بالهراس وبعدها اجراء الاختبارات


----------



## sherif_2007 (2 يونيو 2013)

إذا كانت الأسئلة متاحة بخصوص بند الإحلال ..
على أى أساس بنختار طريقة الإحلال المناسبة للمشروع ..؟؟
إذا كانت الأسئلة غير متاحة حاليا .. هنتظر إنتهاء البند ..
شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## ma7moud.m (2 يونيو 2013)

من فضلكم كنت عايز اعرف سعر الشده المنزلقة (slip form ) و المعدل بتاعها خاصة للحوائط و لو فى انواع منها سعر كل نوع 
و كذلك عايز اعرف سعر الدوكا (doka form) و معدلها و ارخص انواعها 

انا لسه طالب بس محتاج المعلومات دى علشان مشروع التخرج و شكرا مقدما​


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (2 يونيو 2013)

sherif_2007 قال:


> إذا كانت الأسئلة متاحة بخصوص بند الإحلال ..
> على أى أساس بنختار طريقة الإحلال المناسبة للمشروع ..؟؟
> إذا كانت الأسئلة غير متاحة حاليا .. هنتظر إنتهاء البند ..
> شكراً جزيلاً



السلام عليكم 
لعدم التشتيت . سيتم تجميع الاسئله والاجابة عليها فى نهاية البند
والاسئله التى تخص بنود اخرى سيتم الاجابة عليها فى حين مناقشة البند نفسة للحفاظ لى تنسيق الموضوع قدر الامكان


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (3 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم
نستكمل تحليل سعر بند الاحلال مع الاخذ فى الاعتبار
1- اعتبار ان التكالفة الغير مباشرة وهامش الربح المتبع مجموعهما 50 % من التكلفة المباشرة
2- اتخاذ اسعار محافظة القاهرة فى تحليل الاسعار وعلى الاخوه مراعاة فروق الاسعار من بلد الى اخر
3- بالنسبة لبند الاحلال ستقوم الدراسة على مساحة متوسطه ولتكن 1000 م2 بعمق 2م


والى البند

1-2 :  

 بالمتر ‏المكعب ‏توريد ‏وعمل ‏طبقة ‏إحلال ‏لزوم ‏الأساسات ‏حتى ‏منسوب ‏التأسيس ‏ من الرمل النظيف المتدرج على ‏طبقات لا ‏تزيد ‏سمك ‏أي ‏منها ‏عن ‏‏25 سم ‏بعد ‏الدمك ‏ويضاف ‏إليها ‏كمية ‏المياه ‏الأصولية ‏أثناء ‏الدمك ‏ولا تقل ‏نسبة ‏الدمك عن ‏‏95‏‏% ‏من ‏أقصى ‏كثافة ‏جافة ‏ ‏والسعر ‏يشمل ‏إجراء ‏عدد ‏كاف ‏من ‏تجربة ‏بروكتور ‏المعدل ‏لكل ‏طبقة ‏إحلال ‏ولا ‏يتم ‏ردم ‏الطبقة ‏التي ‏فوقها ‏إلا ‏بعد ‏التأكد ‏من ‏الوصول ‏إلى ‏الكثافة ‏المطلوبة ‏طبقا للمواصفات ‏الفنية ‏وأصول ‏الصناعة.
​
والى تحديد التكلفة المباشرة 

 - 1 متر مكعب من الرمل = 1.5 $
- اضافة نسبة انضغاط للرمل ونسبة هالك باجمالى 25 %
ليصل السعر الى 1.5*1.25=1.88 $ *

- عمل طبقة حوالى 1000 م2 تحتاج الى يومية لودر66 واحدة = 120 $
اجمالى الطبقة م3 1000*0.25 = 250 م3 رمل 
نصيب ال 1 م3 من اللودر= 120/250 = 0.48$ *

- عمل طبقة كهذة يحتاج الى كمية مياه 30 م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 2.5 $
اجمالى سعر الماء = 30*2.5 =75 $
- نصيب ام 3 احلال من الماء = 75/250= 0.3 $ *
- الطبقة تحتاج الى 4 ساعات هراس فقط بسعر
= 4*20 = 80 $
نصيب 1 م3 احلال من الهراس =80/250=0.32 $ *
- تكلفة الاختبار للطبقة الواحدة فى المتوسط = 100 $
نصيب 1 م3 احلال من تكلفة الاختبار =100/250 = 0.4 $ *

اجمالى التكلفة المباشرة =
1.88+0.48+0.3+0.32+0.4=3.38 $

اجمال سعر البند بعد اضافة التكلفة الغير مباشرة وهامش الربح = 3.38*1.5= 5.07 $


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (3 يونيو 2013)

2-2 : نفس مواصفات البند السابق ولكن الاحلال من الزلط فاير.

نفس التكاليف السابق نستبدل فقط تكاليف الزلط الفاير بدلا من الرمل 
- 1 م3 زلط فاير = 5 $
اضافة نسبة انضغاط وهالك 25 % ليصبح السعر = 5*1.25 =6.25 $ *
- عمل طبقة حوالى 1000 م2 تحتاج الى يومية لودر66 واحدة = 120 $
اجمالى الطبقة م3 1000*0.25 = 250 م3 رمل 
نصيب ال 1 م3 من اللودر= 120/250 = 0.48$ *

- عمل طبقة كهذة يحتاج الى كمية مياه 30 م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 2.5 $
اجمالى سعر الماء = 30*2.5 =75 $
- نصيب ام 3 احلال من الماء = 75/250= 0.3 $ *
- الطبقة تحتاج الى 4 ساعات هراس فقط بسعر
= 4*20 = 80 $
نصيب 1 م3 احلال من الهراس =80/250=0.32 $ *
- تكلفة الاختبار للطبقة الواحدة فى المتوسط = 100 $
نصيب 1 م3 احلال من تكلفة الاختبار =100/250 = 0.4 $ *

اجمالى التكلفة المباشرة =
6.25+0.48+0.3+0.32+0.4=7.75 $

اجمال سعر البند بعد اضافة التكلفة الغير مباشرة وهامش الربح = 7.75*1.5= 11.63 $


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (3 يونيو 2013)

3-3 : نفس مواصفات البند السابق ولكن الاحلال من الزلط المتدرج ( او ما يطلق عليه فى السوق الزلط المخصوص)

- تكلفة 1م3 من الزلط المخصوص =8.8 $
اضافة نسبة انضغاط وهالك 25 % ليصبح السعر = 11 $
- عمل طبقة حوالى 1000 م2 تحتاج الى يومية لودر66 واحدة = 120 $
اجمالى الطبقة م3 1000*0.25 = 250 م3 رمل 
نصيب ال 1 م3 من اللودر= 120/250 = 0.48$ *

- عمل طبقة كهذة يحتاج الى كمية مياه 30 م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 2.5 $
اجمالى سعر الماء = 30*2.5 =75 $
- نصيب ام 3 احلال من الماء = 75/250= 0.3 $ *
- الطبقة تحتاج الى 4 ساعات هراس فقط بسعر
= 4*20 = 80 $
نصيب 1 م3 احلال من الهراس =80/250=0.32 $ *
- تكلفة الاختبار للطبقة الواحدة فى المتوسط = 100 $
نصيب 1 م3 احلال من تكلفة الاختبار =100/250 = 0.4 $ *

اجمالى التكلفة المباشرة =
11+0.48+0.3+0.32+0.4=12.5 $

اجمال سعر البند بعد اضافة التكلفة الغير مباشرة وهامش الربح = 12.5*1.5= 18.75 $


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (3 يونيو 2013)

4-3: نفس مواصفات البند السبق ولكن تربة زلطية قطع جبل 
- تكلفة 1 م3 تربة قطع جبل = 4.4 $
اضافة نسبة انضغاط ونسبة هالك 25 % ليصبح السعر =4.4*1.25 =5.5$
- عمل طبقة حوالى 1000 م2 تحتاج الى يومية لودر66 واحدة = 120 $
اجمالى الطبقة م3 1000*0.25 = 250 م3 رمل 
نصيب ال 1 م3 من اللودر= 120/250 = 0.48$ *

- عمل طبقة كهذة يحتاج الى كمية مياه 30 م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 2.5 $
اجمالى سعر الماء = 30*2.5 =75 $
- نصيب ام 3 احلال من الماء = 75/250= 0.3 $ *
- الطبقة تحتاج الى 4 ساعات هراس فقط بسعر
= 4*20 = 80 $
نصيب 1 م3 احلال من الهراس =80/250=0.32 $ *
- تكلفة الاختبار للطبقة الواحدة فى المتوسط = 100 $
نصيب 1 م3 احلال من تكلفة الاختبار =100/250 = 0.4 $ *

اجمالى التكلفة المباشرة =
5.5+0.48+0.3+0.32+0.4=7.0 $

اجمال سعر البند بعد اضافة التكلفة الغير مباشرة وهامش الربح = 7.0*1.5= 10.5 $


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (3 يونيو 2013)

5-3: نفس مواصفات البند السابق ولكن احلال من الدقشوم او كسر الحجر الجيرى
- 1 م3 من الدقشوم او كسر الحجر الجيرى = 3.5 $
اضافة نسبة انضغاط وهالك 25 % ليصبح السعر =3.5*1.25 =4.38$
- عمل طبقة حوالى 1000 م2 تحتاج الى يومية لودر66 واحدة = 120 $
اجمالى الطبقة م3 1000*0.25 = 250 م3 رمل 
نصيب ال 1 م3 من اللودر= 120/250 = 0.48$ *

- عمل طبقة كهذة يحتاج الى كمية مياه 30 م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 2.5 $
اجمالى سعر الماء = 30*2.5 =75 $
- نصيب ام 3 احلال من الماء = 75/250= 0.3 $ *
- الطبقة تحتاج الى 4 ساعات هراس فقط بسعر
= 4*20 = 80 $
نصيب 1 م3 احلال من الهراس =80/250=0.32 $ *
- تكلفة الاختبار للطبقة الواحدة فى المتوسط = 100 $
نصيب 1 م3 احلال من تكلفة الاختبار =100/250 = 0.4 $ *

اجمالى التكلفة المباشرة =
4.38+0.48+0.3+0.32+0.4=5.88 $

اجمال سعر البند بعد اضافة التكلفة الغير مباشرة وهامش الربح = 5.88*1.5= 8.82 $


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (3 يونيو 2013)

6-3 :نفس مواصفات البند السابق ولكن احلال من الزلط والرمل بنسبة 1:1 
- تكلفة 0.5 م3 زلط فاير = 0.5*5=2.5$
-تكلفة 0.5 م3 من الرمل =0.5*1.5=0.75
مجموع تكلفة الزلط والرمل =2.5+0.75 = 3.25 $ *
- عمل طبقة حوالى 1000 م2 تحتاج الى يومية لودر66 للخلط والتقليب ويومية لودر لفرد الطبقة ونصف يومية لودر 50 (سكينه ) للتسوية = 2*120+(0.5*70)= 275 $
اجمالى الطبقة م3 1000*0.25 = 250 م3 رمل 
نصيب ال 1 م3 من اللودر= 275/250 = 1.1$ *

- عمل طبقة كهذة يحتاج الى كمية مياه 30 م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 2.5 $
اجمالى سعر الماء = 30*2.5 =75 $
- نصيب ام 3 احلال من الماء = 75/250= 0.3 $ *
- الطبقة تحتاج الى 4 ساعات هراس فقط بسعر
= 4*20 = 80 $
نصيب 1 م3 احلال من الهراس =80/250=0.32 $ *
- تكلفة الاختبار للطبقة الواحدة فى المتوسط = 100 $
نصيب 1 م3 احلال من تكلفة الاختبار =100/250 = 0.4 $ *

اجمالى التكلفة المباشرة =
3.25+1.1+0.3+0.32+0.4=5.37 $

اجمال سعر البند بعد اضافة التكلفة الغير مباشرة وهامش الربح = 5.37*1.5= 8.05 $


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (3 يونيو 2013)

7-3: نفس مواصفات البند السابق ولكن احلال زلط ورمل بنسبة 2 زلط : 1 رمل
- تكلفة 0.67 م3 زلط فاير = 0.67*5=3.35$
-تكلفة 0.33 م3 من الرمل =0.33*1.5=0.0.5
مجموع تكلفة الزلط والرمل =3.35+0.0.5 = 3.85 $
اضافة نسبة انضغاط وهالك 25 % ليصبح السعر =3.85*1.25= 4.81$
- عمل طبقة حوالى 1000 م2 تحتاج الى يومية لودر66 للخلط والتقليب ويومية لودر لفرد الطبقة ونصف يومية لودر 50 (سكينه ) للتسوية = 2*120+(0.5*70)= 275 $
اجمالى الطبقة م3 1000*0.25 = 250 م3 رمل 
نصيب ال 1 م3 من اللودر= 275/250 = 1.1$ *

- عمل طبقة كهذة يحتاج الى كمية مياه 30 م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 2.5 $
اجمالى سعر الماء = 30*2.5 =75 $
- نصيب ام 3 احلال من الماء = 75/250= 0.3 $ *
- الطبقة تحتاج الى 4 ساعات هراس فقط بسعر
= 4*20 = 80 $
نصيب 1 م3 احلال من الهراس =80/250=0.32 $ *
- تكلفة الاختبار للطبقة الواحدة فى المتوسط = 100 $
نصيب 1 م3 احلال من تكلفة الاختبار =100/250 = 0.4 $ *

اجمالى التكلفة المباشرة =
4.81+1.1+0.3+0.32+0.4=6.93 $

اجمال سعر البند بعد اضافة التكلفة الغير مباشرة وهامش الربح = 6.93*1.5= 10.4 $


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (3 يونيو 2013)

sherif_2007 قال:


> إذا كانت الأسئلة متاحة بخصوص بند الإحلال ..
> على أى أساس بنختار طريقة الإحلال المناسبة للمشروع ..؟؟
> إذا كانت الأسئلة غير متاحة حاليا .. هنتظر إنتهاء البند ..
> شكراً جزيلاً



السلام عليكم
على أى أساس بنختار طريقة الإحلال المناسبة للمشروع ؟؟
على حسب الغرض من الاحلال والاحلال يفى بغرضين 
1- التربة غير صالحة للتأسيس ( صفات التربة )
2- قدرة تحملها ضعيفة ولكن خواصها مناسبة للتأسيس

1- التربة غير صالحة للتأسيس ( صفات التربة ) : اذا كان هذا هو السبب الاوحد بمعنى ان لديك مثلا مبنى من ثلاث طوابق والتربة طفلية . سنقوم باستبدال التربة الطفلية بتربة مناسة والفيصل هنا ليس bearing capacity بل الفيصل هو عمق الاحلال
سنقوم باستبدال الطفلة برمال نظيفة باجمالى سمك مناسب 
2- قدرة تحملها ضعيفة ولكن خواصها مناسبة للتأسيس :

فى هذة الحالة نبحث عن نوع الاحلال الذى له قدرة اعلى فى التحمل bearing capacity مثلا اذا كان لديك منِشأ من 7 ادوار وتربة التأسيس من الطين او الطمى نقوم بتنفيذ طبقة احلال من الزلط او الزلط والرمل بنسب معينه تعطى اجهاد أمن للتربة . بمعنى ان net bearing capacity > foating stresse

- اما اذا كان الغرض من الاحلال هو السببين معا فنختار الاحلال المناسب من ناحية قدرة تحملة للاجهادات 

- فى اعمال الطرق نقوم بعمل طبقات من التربة الزلطية قطع جبل او كسر الحجر الجيرى وذلك لملائمتها لاعمال الطرق من حيث قدرة تحملها ولانخفاض تكاليفها وسهولة تنفيذها 

- فى اعمال البلاطات المسلحة التى تؤخذ كارضيه فى المشروعات الصناعية نقوم بتنفيذ طبقات من الدقشوم .


----------



## هانى قناوى (3 يونيو 2013)

موضوع جميل جدا يابشمهندس 
جزاك الله كل خيرا


----------



## khaledadel (4 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## khaledadel (4 يونيو 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mld9r0oUZ7Q


----------



## مهندس2626 (4 يونيو 2013)

نفس هذه الاسعار موجودة عندنا في محافظة المنيا


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (6 يونيو 2013)

مهندس2626 قال:


> نفس هذه الاسعار موجودة عندنا في محافظة المنيا



وفى معظم المحافظات فيما عدا المحافظات النائية 
وبخلاف سعر الرمل الذى اجد فية تفاوتا كبيرا من محافظة لاخرى فمعظم الاسعار متقاربة


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (6 يونيو 2013)

هل الشرح غير واضح ؟؟
ام أن الاسعار ليس عليها خلاف ؟؟
ام أن الموضوع سهل وبسيط ولا يحتاج الى تحليل ؟؟


----------



## sherif_2007 (6 يونيو 2013)

طلعت محمد علي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> على أى أساس بنختار طريقة الإحلال المناسبة للمشروع ؟؟
> على حسب الغرض من الاحلال والاحلال يفى بغرضين
> 1- التربة غير صالحة للتأسيس ( صفات التربة )
> ...



تمام يا بشمهندس 
طبقة الإحلال و عمقها بتكون موجودة فى تقرير التربة ؟!
ولا الإستشارى هو اللى بيحدد الكلام ده لما يشوف b.c مثلاً ؟!


----------



## sherif_2007 (6 يونيو 2013)

طلعت محمد علي قال:


> هل الشرح غير واضح ؟؟
> ام أن الاسعار ليس عليها خلاف ؟؟
> ام أن الموضوع سهل وبسيط ولا يحتاج الى تحليل ؟؟



الشرح واضح جداا
كمل يا بشمهندس بعد إذنك الموضوع مهم


----------



## مهندسة هدى القيسي (6 يونيو 2013)

موضوع رائع وجهد مميز.


----------



## mahmoud103 (6 يونيو 2013)

طلعت محمد علي قال:


> هل الشرح غير واضح ؟؟
> ام أن الاسعار ليس عليها خلاف ؟؟
> ام أن الموضوع سهل وبسيط ولا يحتاج الى تحليل ؟؟


السلام عليكم يا بشمهندس
الي حضرتك بتعمله مرجع لينا
ولكني لا اريد اضافة اي تعليقات دون محتوي هندسي فاكتفي بالدعاء لحضرتك
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (6 يونيو 2013)

sherif_2007 قال:


> تمام يا بشمهندس
> طبقة الإحلال و عمقها بتكون موجودة فى تقرير التربة ؟!
> ولا الإستشارى هو اللى بيحدد الكلام ده لما يشوف b.c مثلاً ؟!



السلام عليكم
اعتقد أنه لا ينفرد اى من الاستشارى المصمم واستشارى التربة بوضع نوع الاحلال وسمكه .
استشارى التربة يحشر انفه فى كل شيىء . ما يخصها منها ومالا يخصة 
اعتقد أن التنسيق وتبادل البيانات والمعلومات قبل تحديد ما يخص الاحلال مهم جدا.

فى الكثير من المشاريع يقوم استشارى التربة بالاطلاع على الرسومات التصميمة ومن ثم تحديد نوع الاحلال . ومن احمال المنشا يتم تحديد سمك الاحلال بتوزيع الاحمال الى التربة اسف الاحلال .

المصمم بدورة فى كثير من المشاريع يقوم بفرض قيم معينة من اجهادات التربة ويلقى بالكرة فى ملعب استشارى التربة وكذلك المنفذ من طلبه عمل جسات تأكيدية والرجوع للمصمم فى كل كبيرة وصغيرة .

فى اعتقادى الشخصى أن من يملك النوته الحسابية او calculation sheet هو الاجدر والانسب بعمل تلك التوصيات .


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (6 يونيو 2013)

شكرا لك الاخوة المشاركين والمارين على كلماتهم الطيبه 
وسنكمل إن شاء الله 
بتحليل سعر بند الردم .


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (6 يونيو 2013)

3- اعمال الردم
وصف البند 
* بالمتر ‏المكعب ‏ردم ‏بأتربة ‏نظيفة ‏من ‏نواتج ‏حفر ‏الموقع ‏حول ‏الأساسات ‏وداخل ‏المبنى ‏وحسب ‏تعليمات ‏المهندس ‏المشرف ‏والسعر ‏يشمل ‏الردم ‏على ‏طبقات لا ‏يزيد ‏سمك ‏الطبقة ‏عن ‏‏25 ‏سم ‏مع ‏الرش ‏بالمياه ‏والدمك ‏جيداً ‏باستخدام ‏آلات ‏الدمك ‏الميكانيكية ‏ونهو ‏السطح ‏العلوي ‏للردم ‏حسب ‏المنسوب ‏المطلوب ‏طبقاً ‏للرسومات ‏التنفيذية ‏والكود ‏المصري ‏والمواصفات ‏الفنية ‏وأصول ‏الصناعة.* 
او 
*بالمتر ‏المكعب ‏توريد وردم ‏برمال ‏نظيفة ‏موردة من خارج الموقع  ‏حول ‏الأساسات ‏وداخل ‏المبنى ‏وحسب ‏تعليمات ‏المهندس ‏المشرف **والسعر ‏يشمل ‏الردم ‏على ‏طبقات لا ‏يزيد ‏سمك ‏الطبقة ‏عن ‏‏25 ‏سم ‏مع ‏الرش ‏بالمياه ‏والدمك ‏جيداً ‏باستخدام ‏آلات ‏الدمك ‏الميكانيكية ‏ونهو ‏السطح ‏العلوي ‏للردم ‏حسب ‏المنسوب ‏المطلوب ‏طبقاً ‏للرسومات ‏التنفيذية ‏والكود ‏المصري ‏والمواصفات ‏الفنية ‏وأصول ‏الصناعة
*


----------



## رامى بلح (6 يونيو 2013)

شكرا حبيب قلبى جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## sherif_2007 (7 يونيو 2013)

طلعت محمد علي قال:


> 3- اعمال الردم
> وصف البند
> * بالمتر ‏المكعب ‏ردم ‏بأتربة ‏نظيفة ‏من ‏نواتج ‏حفر ‏الموقع ‏حول ‏الأساسات ‏وداخل ‏المبنى ‏وحسب ‏تعليمات ‏المهندس ‏المشرف ‏والسعر ‏يشمل ‏الردم ‏على ‏طبقات لا ‏يزيد ‏سمك ‏الطبقة ‏عن ‏‏25 ‏سم ‏مع ‏الرش ‏بالمياه ‏والدمك ‏جيداً ‏باستخدام ‏آلات ‏الدمك ‏الميكانيكية ‏ونهو ‏السطح ‏العلوي ‏للردم ‏حسب ‏المنسوب ‏المطلوب ‏طبقاً ‏للرسومات ‏التنفيذية ‏والكود ‏المصري ‏والمواصفات ‏الفنية ‏وأصول ‏الصناعة.*
> او
> ...




منتظرين تحليل البند يابشمهندس


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (7 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم
لتحليل بند الردم لا بد من ألاخذ فى الاعتبار العوامل الاتية

1- يعول الكثير من المقاولين على ايجاد محجر قريب او مكان قريب يمكن استخدام الرمل منه فى اعمال الردم . حيث ان مواصفات الرمل فى بند الردم تكون اقل من المواصفات المستخدمة فى اعمال الخرسانه والبياض والمبانى وهكذا .. الكود يعطى حدودا اكبر لنسب المواد الناعمه ونسب الاملاح وهكذا ..

2- يتغاضى الكثير من الاستشاريين فى التنفذ عن شرط عمل الطبقة بسمك 25 سم لما فى ذلك من استهلاك للوقت ولما فى ذلك من كلفة وتصل فى بعض الاحيان الى 50 سم او 1م 
3- الكثير من المواصفات لا تطلب اجراء اختبار البروكتور المعدل . او اجراء اى اختبارات على الرد ويؤخذ ذلك فى الحسبان عند تحليل السعر .
4- من المهم لعملية الردم التعويل على الغمر بالمياة كعامل اساسى فى اعمال الردم


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (7 يونيو 2013)

نعود الى تحليل سعر بند الردم 
3-1 وصف البند 
* بالمتر ‏المكعب ‏ردم ‏بأتربة ‏نظيفة ‏من ‏نواتج ‏حفر ‏الموقع ‏حول ‏الأساسات ‏وداخل ‏المبنى ‏وحسب ‏تعليمات ‏المهندس ‏المشرف ‏والسعر ‏يشمل ‏الردم ‏على ‏طبقات لا ‏يزيد ‏سمك ‏الطبقة ‏عن ‏‏25 ‏سم ‏مع ‏الرش ‏بالمياه ‏والدمك ‏جيداً ‏باستخدام ‏آلات ‏الدمك ‏الميكانيكية ‏ونهو ‏السطح ‏العلوي ‏للردم ‏حسب ‏المنسوب ‏المطلوب ‏طبقاً ‏للرسومات ‏التنفيذية ‏والكود ‏المصري ‏والمواصفات ‏الفنية ‏وأصول ‏الصناعة.*

- التحليل سيكون على حسب التنفيذ الفعلى لمواصفات البند كما هى
- التحليل مبنى على أن التكلفة الغير مباشرة وهامش الربح بمجموع 50 % من التكلفة المباشرة 
- التحليل يأخذ سعر الدولار بقيمة 6.8 جنية مصرى 
تحديد التكلفة المباشرة ( حسب وصف البند )

* لو افترضنا أن مسطح المبنى 500 م2 والطبقة بسمك 50 سم باجمالى ( 250 م3 )
-الطبقة الواحدة تحتاج الى 3 ساعات لودر 66 باجمالى سعر 
= 3*15= $45
- تحتاج كل طبقة الى 4 عامل يومية للتسوية باجمالى 4*10 = 40$
- تحتاج الطبقة الواحدة لعدد 2 يومية دكاك شاملة عامل التشغيل بمتوسط
2* 30 = 60 $
- تحتاج الطبقة الى عامل لغمر المياه 1*10 = 10$
- تحتاج الطبقة الى 20 م3 مياة بقيمة 20*3= 60$
اجمالى تكاليف الطبقة الواحدة
معدات لودر ودكاك (45+60)=105$
خامات ( مياه ) = 60$
عمال = 50$
الاجمالى =105+60+50=215$
سعر المتر المكعب = 215/250 =0.86$

بعد اضافة التكاليف الغير مباشرة وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % يكون سعر المتر المكعب = 1.5*0.86=1.29 يؤخذ 1.3 $


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (7 يونيو 2013)

2-3 : نفس البند السابق ولكن 
*بالمتر ‏المكعب ‏توريد وردم ‏برمال ‏نظيفة ‏موردة من خارج الموقع ‏حول ‏الأساسات ‏وداخل ‏المبنى ‏وحسب ‏تعليمات ‏المهندس ‏المشرف **والسعر ‏يشمل ‏الردم ‏على ‏طبقات لا ‏يزيد ‏سمك ‏الطبقة ‏عن ‏‏25 ‏سم ‏مع ‏الرش ‏بالمياه ‏والدمك ‏جيداً ‏باستخدام ‏آلات ‏الدمك ‏الميكانيكية ‏ونهو ‏السطح ‏العلوي ‏للردم ‏حسب ‏المنسوب ‏المطلوب ‏طبقاً ‏للرسومات ‏التنفيذية ‏والكود ‏المصري ‏والمواصفات ‏الفنية ‏وأصول ‏الصناعة* .
* لو افترضنا أن مسطح المبنى 500 م2 والطبقة بسمك 50 سم باجمالى ( 250 م3 ) سيكون نفس التحليل السابق سضاف فقط سعر الرمل
- سعر م3 رمال ردم فى المتوسط = 1.3 $
يضاف معامل انضغاط للدمك بقيمة 25 % ليصبح السعر =1.25*1.3=1.63 $ *
ونفس التحليل السابق 
-الطبقة الواحدة تحتاج الى 3 ساعات لودر 66 باجمالى سعر 
= 3*15= $45
- تحتاج كل طبقة الى 4 عامل يومية للتسوية باجمالى 4*10 = 40$
- تحتاج الطبقة الواحدة لعدد 2 يومية دكاك شاملة عامل التشغيل بمتوسط
2* 30 = 60 $
- تحتاج الطبقة الى عامل لغمر المياه 1*10 = 10$
- تحتاج الطبقة الى 20 م3 مياة بقيمة 20*3= 60$
اجمالى تكاليف الطبقة الواحدة
معدات لودر ودكاك (45+60)=105$
خامات ( مياه ) = 60$
عمال = 50$
الاجمالى =105+60+50=215$
تكلفة المتر المكعب بدون الرمل = 215/250 =0.86$
يضاف سعر الرمل ليصبح تكلفة م3 =0.86+1.63=2.49$

بعد اضافة التكاليف الغير مباشرة وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % يكون سعر المتر المكعب = 1.5*2.49=3.74 يؤخذ 3.75 $


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (7 يونيو 2013)

تم الانتهاء من المرحلة الاولى .
والاسئلة مفتوحة لحين البدء فى المرحلة الثانية التى ستكون فى غاية الاهمية 
مرحلة بنود الخرسانة المسلحة والتى سنبدءها بالاساسات
وسنبدء إن شاء الله بعد التأكد من استيفاء كل ما يخص المرحلة الاولى من خلال اسئلتكم واستفسارتكم.
تحياتى ،،،،


----------



## sherif_2007 (7 يونيو 2013)

> 1- يعول الكثير من المقاولين على ايجاد محجر قريب او مكان قريب يمكن استخدام الرمل منه فى اعمال الردم . حيث ان مواصفات الرمل فى بند الردم تكون اقل من المواصفات المستخدمة فى اعمال الخرسانه والبياض والمبانى وهكذا ..





> الكود يعطى حدودا اكبر لنسب المواد الناعمه ونسب الاملاح وهكذا



وجود الأملاح فى الردم حول الاساسات .. لا يؤثر بالسلب على الخرسانة المسلحة ؟؟!​


> 3- الكثير من المواصفات لا تطلب اجراء اختبار البروكتور المعدل . او اجراء اى اختبارات على الرد ويؤخذ ذلك فى الحسبان عند تحليل السعر .


وكيف يمكن التأكد من أن عملية الإحلال أوفت بالغرض ؟؟!​ 
و شكراً جزيلاً يا بشمهندس , مازالت المتابعة مستمرة​


----------



## sherif_2007 (7 يونيو 2013)

> - سعر م3 رمال ردم فى المتوسط = 1.3 $
> يضاف معامل انضغاط للدمك بقيمة 25 % ليصبح السعر =1.25*1.3=1.63 $ *



طريقة التوريد للموقع يا بشمهندس من ضمن سعر م3 ردم ولا لها إعتبارات أخرى ؟؟!​


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (7 يونيو 2013)

sherif_2007 قال:


> وجود الأملاح فى الردم حول الاساسات .. لا يؤثر بالسلب على الخرسانة المسلحة ؟؟!​
> 
> وكيف يمكن التأكد من أن عملية الإحلال أوفت بالغرض ؟؟!​
> و شكراً جزيلاً يا بشمهندس , مازالت المتابعة مستمرة​



وجود الأملاح فى الردم حول الاساسات .. لا يؤثر بالسلب على الخرسانة المسلحة ؟
اى نوع من انواع التربة يحتوى على نسب متفاوته من الكلوريدات والاملاح . ويحدد الكود نسب الكلوريدات والاملاح المسموح بها فى اعمال الخرسانه او المبانى او الاحلال او الردم .
النسب المسموح بها فى الردم اعلى بكثير من النسب المسموح بها فى حالة الخرسانة المسلحه . ( ويمكنك الرجوع للكود لتحديد تلك القيم بكل دقه ) .
اهم ما يشترط فى تربة الردم انها تكون خالية من الطفلة والاكاسيد والمواد الضارة والمواد العضوية ( كالجزور وافرع الشجر والحشائش وهكذا )


وكيف يمكن التأكد من أن عملية الإحلال أوفت بالغرض ؟؟
بالنسبة لعملية الاحلال يتم التأكد منه باجراء اختبار بروكتور المعدل او القياسى proctor test ويتطلب ذلك اجراء اختبار المخروطsand cone test 
من اختبار المخروط نحدد اقصى كثافة لتربة الاحلال فى الموقع 
ومن اختبار بروكتور نحدد اقصى كثافة لتربة الاحلال فى المعمل 

وتكون نسبة الدمك =( اقصى كثافة لتربة الاحلال فى الموقع / اقصى كثافة لتربة الاحلال محدده فى المعمل ) * 100
ويجب ألا تقل تلك النسبة عن 95 %

اما بالنسبة لاعمال الردم اذا لم يشترط فى البند اجراء اختبار بروكتور او لم يحدد نسبة الدمك صراحة فعادة يكتفى المهندس المشرف بالاختبار الظاهرى ويعتمد ذلك بكل تأكيد على مدى خبرة المهندس المشرف
ولمعرفة هل اعمال الردم دكت بشكل جيدة من عدمة هناك قاعدة عامة فى ذلك مفادها انة اذا ظهرت علامات الدكاك كخطول مميزه فى سطح الردم فمعنى ذلك ان الردم ما ذال يحتاج الى دمك .

( وهناك وسيلة اخرى متبعة . اضغط بطرف الحذاء الخلفى على سطح الردم اذا ظهرت علامات نعل الحذاء فى الردم فأن هذا الردم ما زال يحتاج الى الدمك . ومن ثم يتم رش المياه والدمك مرة اخرى )


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (7 يونيو 2013)

sherif_2007 قال:


> طريقة التوريد للموقع يا بشمهندس من ضمن سعر م3 ردم ولا لها إعتبارات أخرى ؟؟!​



يعتمد سعر الرمل المستخدم للردم بكل تأكيد على طريقة الحساب المتبعه هل هى بالنقلة او بالمتر المكعب او تقوم بايجار معدات لودر وعربات ودفع الاتوات المطلوبة ورسوم المحجر وخلافة . وكذلك يعتمد على قرب المحجر 
ومالكة . المحاجر المملوكة للدولة تدفع فيها بطرق رسمية لا جدال فيها 
اما اذا كان هناك محجر خاص قريب فالسعر انت وشطارتك 
ويعتمد السعر على مدى معرفتك بالمكان ومقاولين الباطن واصحاب المعدات والمحاجر وعلى مدى قدرتك على التفاوض مهم .

اعمال الحفر والردم لأى مشروع تعتبر الفرخة التى تبيض ذهبا .
فيعول عليهما الكثير من المقاولين بتنفيذهم بارخص الاسعار للحصول على اعلى مكاسب ممكنه وراء ذلك .


----------



## sherif_2007 (8 يونيو 2013)

شكراً جزيلاً يا بشمهندس طلعت
ربنا يجازيك خير 
ومتابع معاك


----------



## es85es (9 يونيو 2013)

مشكور يا هندسة


----------



## rwmam (10 يونيو 2013)

عسى ان تكون الاسعار بالدولار لكي تكون معروفه للجميع لان بعضنا لا يعرف بالعملات وما يقابلها في الدول 
مع تحياتي


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (10 يونيو 2013)

rwmam قال:


> عسى ان تكون الاسعار بالدولار لكي تكون معروفه للجميع لان بعضنا لا يعرف بالعملات وما يقابلها في الدول
> مع تحياتي



السلام عليكم
تم تدارك هذا الموقف .
ولو استكلمت البنود التى تم تحليلها ستجد انها بالدولار 
شكرا على المتابعة .


----------



## محمد وحيد فتحى (11 يونيو 2013)

الاخ طلعت جزاك الله خيرا على التفصيل الدقيق لبند الحفر


----------



## Dominator (11 يونيو 2013)

شكرا لك


----------



## body55 (11 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خير اخي الكريم /////////////////////


----------



## محمد وحيد فتحى (12 يونيو 2013)

ارجو الافادة بنسبة حديد التسليح فى العناصر الانشائية للمنشأ (قواعد, أعمدة, كمرات, بلاطات ........)


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (12 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم
شكرا لكل الاخوة لمرورهم الطيب . وكلماتهم الطيبة المباركة 
لم يرد اى اسئلة بخصوص البنود السابقة .
ورد سؤال واحد يخص نسب حديد التسليح التى سنناقشها فى البنود القادمة إن شاء الله 
ومن ثم فاعتقد من المناسب الانتقال الى المرحلة التالية والتى تخص الهيكل الخرسانى
بنود الخرسانة العادية والمسلحة


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (12 يونيو 2013)

قبل الدخول فى تحليل اسعار بنود اعمال الخرسانه العادية والمسلحة للاجزاء المختلفة بالمنشأ وجب الاشارة الى العوامل التى تحدد تكلفة تنفيذ اعمال الخرسانه
هناك شقين اساسيين 
1- الخامات 
حديد 
خرسانه بمكوناتها 
2- المصنعيات 
- النجارة 
- الحدادة 
-الصب 

اولا الخامات :
- وجب الاشارة الى التطور السريع الذى حدث فى صناعة الحديد وكذلك صناعة الاسمنت على مستوى العالم وانتشارة بصورة كبيرة بين الدول .
- تغير الاسعار بشكل متزايد ومستمر على مستوى العالم وعدم ثباته 
- ارتباط تلك الصناعات الثقيلة بالطاقة واسعار المنتجات البترولية المختلفة واسعار الغاز الطبيعى 
اعتقد أن حادثه تحدث هنا او هناك او خبر سياسى او اقتصادى يؤثر مباشرة على اسعار النفط واسعار الغاز الطبيعى ومن ثم يمتد ذلك التأثير الى تلك الصناعات المهمة ومنها الحديد والاسمنت . 
ومنا هنا نلاحظ العوامل العديدة والتغيرات الغير المحتملة والغير متوقعه التى تحدث فى اى وقت من الاوقات .

- دعم الطاقة ورفع الدعم وعدم رفع الدعم ورفع الدعم كليا ورفع الدعم جزئيا . اعتقد انها كلها مصطلحات مهمة تشير الى أن سياسة الحكومات على المدى القصير والبعيد تحدد اسعار السوق بشكل كبير 

فى دولة مثل مصر ادى قرار فقط برفع الدعم جزئيا عن مصانع الاسمنت برفع اسعار منتجات الطاقة الى الضعف بالنسبة للمنشات الصناعية ومنها مصانع الاسمنت ادى الى زيادة فى السعر زيادة مباشرة بقيمة 20 % 
ليتحرك سعر الاسمنت من 500 جنية كمتوسط الى اكثر من 600 جنية للطن كمتوسط .
واضف الى ذلك عدم توفر المنتجات البترولية واللجوء الى السوق السوداء ادى فى النهاية مع رفع الدعم هذا الى زيادة سعر منتج الخرسانه الجاهزة بقيمة 35 % ليتحرك سعر الخرسانه ( ذات جهد 250 كجم/سم2) من 280 جنية / م3 كمتوسط الى 380 جنية / م3 كمتوسط.

اعتقد أن وضوح الرؤى للحكومات واتباع سياسات محددة ومعروفة سلفا مع وضع الخطط طويلة الاجل يساعد كثيرا فى فهم مجريات السوق وتحرك الاسعار ومدى الزيادة المتبعة .

- الضرائب المباشرة التى تفرضها الحكومات على المصانع مباشرة ومنها ضريبة الارباح الصناعية وضريبة المبيعات وكذلك الدمغات الخاصة وغيرها والتى يتم خصمها من المنبع ( من المصنع ) تؤثر بكل تأكيد تأثيرا مباشرا على سعر المنتج النهائى 
فى دولة مثل مصر تفرض الحكومه ضريبة مبيعات بقيمة ثابتة 10 % 
يتم تطبيقها فى كل المصانع على سعر المنتج مباشرة ومنها مصانع الحديد والاسمنت . تدرس الحكومة فرض زيادة فى ضريبة المبيعات بقيمة 7% وهذا الخبر غير مؤكد يتم تداوله ونفيه وتأكيده وعدم صحته وهكذا 
عدم وضوح الاستراتجيات وعدم القدرة على تطبيقها يصعب من مسئولية المتناقص ( المقاول ) فى دراسة الاسعار ووضع اسعار يتم تطبيقها على فترة مشروع قد تكون ليست بالقصيرة . اعتقد انها من اصعب الامور التى تمر على المقاول او المتناقص عند تحليل السعر فهو فى حيرة من امرة 

تابع ،،،


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (12 يونيو 2013)

- بالاضافة الى العوامل السابقة فلكل دولة خصوصيتها فى تحديد قيمة الاسعار للمنتجات المختلفة . يتم ذلك بتطبيق سياسات معينة ومنها تطبيق اتفاقيات دولية معينة تسمح بتبادل السلع .
او فرض جمارك بقيم معينة كذلك للسلع المختلفة .
او حظر استيراد سلع معينة .

- عامل النقل للخامات من العوامل المهمة فكلما بعد موقع المشروع عن موقع التصنيع والتوزيع يزداد السعر 
فمثلا ما يخص حديد التسليح فتجد اسعار محافظات الصعيد تزداد بقيمة حوالى 100 جنية للطن عن سعرة داخل القاهرة الكبرى .

 2- اما فيما يخص المصنعيات 
النجارة والحدادة والصب .
فلا يخفى على احد التطور الهائل الذى حدث فى شدات النجارة على سبيل المثال فمن الشدات الخشبية التقليدية ( العروق واللتزانة ) الى الشدات المعدنية المختلفة واستخدام الواح البلى وود . الى الشدات الهيدروليكية 
والملاحظ انه كلما زاد هذا التطور فأن قيمة الشدة نفسها يزداد سعرها وتقل قيمة المصنعية فالمجهود المبذول فى شدة معدنية جاهرة يقل كثيرا عن المجهود الذى يتطلبة عمل شدة خشبية .
وحسب امتلاك الشركة او المقاول لتلك الشدات اوالشدات خشبية تتحدد التكاليف.
اما فيما يخص اعمال الصي فلا يخفى على احد التطور الهائل الذ1ى حدث فى طرق الصب من طرق صب تقليدية ( بالقروانه والجردل ) الى استخدام الخلاطات . الى محطات الخرسانة الجاهزة بانواعاها وتجهيزاتها المختلفة وانواع البامب المتحرك او الثابت . الى معدات احدث ( احد منتجات الشركات الاوربية عربة ترانس ميكس تعمل كمحطة متنقله . تجهز وتصب فى نفس التوقيت .)
وكلما كانت التكنولوجيا متوفرة فى اعتقادى سيؤثر ذلك بالايجاب على التكاليف ومن ثم السعر .
اعتقد أن التفكير فى استخدام طرق تقليدية فى الصب بات من الماضى 
ومع ذلك فنحن مضطرين لاستخدامه فى اوقات كثيرة لظروف شتى ومن ثم وجب علينا تحليل السعر حسب المكونات والطريقة التليدية فى الصب .


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (12 يونيو 2013)

تحديد اسعار الخامات قبل الدخول فى تحليل السعر
متوسط الاسعار
- الرمل م3 = 1.8 $ 
- السن م3 = 9.6 $
- الحديد طن = 780 $
- الاسمنت طن = 80 $
- شيكارة اسمنت = 4 $
- الماء م3 = 2 $


اسعار الخرسانة ( فى حالة استخدام الخلاطات ) بدون سعر الصب :-
خرسانه ذات جهد 250 كجم /م3 وتتكون من 0.8 م3 سن: 0.4 م3 رمل : 350 كجم اسمنت
ونسبة الماء الى الاسمنت 0.45 
كمية الماء المطلوبة = 0.45 *0.35= 0.16 م3

تكلفة السن = 0.8*9.6 =7.68
الرمل = 0.4*1.8=0.72
الاسمنت = 0.35*80=28
الماء = 0.16 *2= 0.32

اجمالى التكاليف = 36.72
يضاف اليها نسب هالك فى المتوسط 3 % لتصبح التكاليف = 37.8 اى 
38 $ /م3

* نفس الخرسانه السابقة ولكن فى حالة 400 كجم اسمنت 
نفس التكاليف السابقة يضاف اليها سعر 50كجم اسمنت = 0.05*80 = 4
ستصبح التاليف 1.03 * (36.72 +4) =41.94 تؤخذ 
42 $/م3


----------



## mahmoud_a.halim (13 يونيو 2013)

هناك قاعدة عامة لحليل سعر أي بند هي أن السعر عامة ينقسم إلى:
1- material 
2- labor 
3- Equipment
ويضاف على سعر المواد 10 % ضريبة مبيعات من ثمن المواد
ثم يضاف على المجموع تكلفة النقل والرسوم الحكومية إن وجدت مثل رسوم المقالب العمومية والجمارك وغيره
ثم يجمع كل ما سبق ويضاف عليه هامش الربح والمخاطر 15% إلى 20% من المجموع الكلي


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (13 يونيو 2013)

نتابع 
تكلفة الخرسانه ( فى حالة استخدام الخلاطات ) بدون سعر الصب 
خرسانة تتكون من 0.8 م3 سن: 0.4 م3 رمل : 250 كجم اسمنت

*نسبة الماء الى الاسمنت 0.55 
كمية الماء المطلوبة = 0.55 *0.250= 0.14 م3 ( 140 لتر ماء )

تكلفة السن = 0.8*9.6 =7.68
الرمل = 0.4*1.8=0.72
الاسمنت = 0.250*80=20
الماء = 0.14 *2= 0.28

اجمالى التكاليف = 7.68+0.72+20+0.28=28.68
يضاف اليها نسب هالك فى المتوسط 3 % لتصبح التكاليف = 29.54 اى 
30 $ /م3

** نفس مواصفات الخرسانة السابقة ولكن فى حالة 300 كجم اسمنت 
( مع استخدام نفس كمية المياة من 140 الى 150 لتر / م3 )

نفس التكاليف السابقة نضيف عليها فقط سعر 50 كجم اسمنت بقيمة4 $
اجمالى التكاليف = 7.68+0.72+24+0.28=32.68
يضاف اليها نسب هالك فى المتوسط 3 % لتصبح التكاليف = 33.66 اى 
34 $ /م3

نستطيع أن نلخص سعر الخرسانه فى حالة استخدام الخلاطات حسب محتوى الاسمنت والذى سيتم استخدام هذا السعر عند تحليل البنود المختلفة والسعر لا يشمل اعمال الصب 

محتوى الاسمنت------- السعر بالدولار 

 

 250 ------------- 30

 300-------------- 34

 350-------------- 38
400 ------------- 42
تابع


----------



## sherif_2007 (13 يونيو 2013)

طلعت محمد علي قال:


> نستطيع أن نلخص سعر الخرسانه فى حالة استخدام الخلاطات حسب محتوى الاسمنت
> والذى سيتم استخدام هذا السعر عند تحليل البنود المختلفة والسعر لا يشمل اعمال الصب
> محتوى الاسمنت------- السعر بالدولار
> 250 ------------- 30
> ...



يا بشمهندس هل أنا كمهندس مطالب إنى أفسر كيفية حسابى لسعر البند ؟! 
يعنى لازم أكتب تفاصيل سعر البند ولا السعر النهائى فقط ؟!


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (15 يونيو 2013)

sherif_2007 قال:


> يا بشمهندس هل أنا كمهندس مطالب إنى أفسر كيفية حسابى لسعر البند ؟!
> يعنى لازم أكتب تفاصيل سعر البند ولا السعر النهائى فقط ؟!


السلام عليكم 
( ملاحظة : التحليل السابق ليس تحليل بند ولكن تحليل سعر جزء من مكونات البند وهو سعر الخرسانه كمنتج بدون الصب )
فى جدول الكميات والاسعار تكتب السعر البند فقط
ولكن من حق المالك عند المفاضله بين العروض ان يطلب تحليل اسعار لأى بنود اذا كان هناك تلاعب فى طريقة وضع الاسعار وعدم منطقية اسعار بنود معينه .


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (15 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم 
نتابع 
وصلنا فى التحليل السابق لمنتج الخرسانه فى حالة استخدام الخلاطات فى الصب 

محتوى الاسمنت------- السعر بالدولار

250 ------------- 30
300-------------- 34
350-------------- 38
400 ------------- 42

والسؤال : ماذا لو اشترط استخدام الخرسانه الجاهزة ( المحطات المركزيه ) فى اعمال الصب
اعتقد انه فى كثير من المشاريع يضع هذا الشرط نظرا لجودة الخرسانه الجاهزة وسهولة التحكم فيها وفى جودتها وانتشار المحطات فى كل مكان بالاضافة الى أن السعر اصبح تنافسى يقارب فى كثير من الاوقات اسعار الخرسانه باستخدام الخلاطة بل يكون ارخص فى حالات كثيرة كحالات الاعمدة وغيرها .

** اسعار المتر المكعب من الخرسانه الجاهزة شامل الصب بالبامب
هناك نقاط لابد من الاشارة اليها 
1- فى كثير من الاوقات اذا كانت المحطات منتشرة فالاسعار سوف تكون تنافسية فيما بينها 
المحطات تعطيك السعر شامل الصب بالبامب دون التقيدج بكمياتع معينه للصب ( مثلا مدينة كمدينة 6 اكتوبر على سبيل المثال تنتشر بها الكثير والكثير من المحطات . ... وتضع المحطات من اولوياتها الفوز بثقة العميل من خلال الجودة والسعر المناسب وكذلك الالتزام بالمواعيد 
2- فى مناطق اخرى اذا كانت المحطات غير منتشرة بالقدر الكافى تشترط المحطات كمية معينه فى الصب بمعنى أنه يعطيك السعر شامل الصب بالبامب على ألا تقل كمية الصب عن كمية معينه ( 50 م3 مثلا ) وفى حالة أن الكمية اقل من ذلك يتحمل المقاول كافة تكاليف البامب يشترط رقما معينا قد يكون بين 1500 جنية - 2000 جنية فى اليوم الواحد 
ويعنى ذلك أن تضع ذلك العامل عند تحليل السعر بمعنى ان لو كمية الاعمدة للدور الواحد صغيرة جدا مثلا 10 او 15 م3 تضع تكلفة الصب بالبامب فى الحسبان اذا كانت الحالة كما اشرنا عالية ومن ثم فأن تكاليف صب المتر المكعب الواحد من الاعهمدة سوف تكون مرتفعة قد تصل الى 150 او 200 جنية / م3
اعتقد ان هذا الشرط لا ينطبق على كثير من الاماكن داخل مصر ولكنه موجود بالفعل 
3- ليس لدى معلوامات كافة عن طريقة الاتفاق المالى بين المقاول ومحطة الخرسانه فى اغلب البلدان العربيه هل الاسعار للمحطة شامله اعمال الصب ام اعمال الصب تكون باتفاق مالى منفصل وعلى الاخوة المتابعين وضع ذلك العامل عند تحليل اسعارهم 

4- هناك فرق كبير بين اذا ذكر فى صيغة البند للخرسانه اجهاد فقط او ذكر اجهاد معين والتقيد بمحتوى معين من الاسمنت لاي ق عنه 
مثال : اذا ذكر جهد الخرسانه 250 كجم / سم2 دون ان يذكر كمية الاسمنت فالمحطة تستطيع أن تصل الى هذا الجهاد بكمية اسمنت تتراوح ما بين 300 - 325 كجم / م3
اما اذا ذكر 
جهد خرسانه 250 كجم /سم2 مثلا على ألا يقل محتوى الاسمنت عن 350 كجم / م3 فعندئذ سوف يتقيد المقاول ومن ثم المحطة بكمية الاسمنت 
فى الحالة الاولى المحطة سوف تعطيك سعر اقل حوالى 15 جنية / م3 عن الحالة الثانية 

تابع ،،،


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (15 يونيو 2013)

متوسط سعر الخرسانه الجاهزة شاملة اعمال الصب ( البامب )

الجهد ------------- السعر بالدولار  $
200---------------- 50
225---------------- 53
250----------------55
300----------------59


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (15 يونيو 2013)

*** متوسط اسعار الصب فى حالة استخدام الخلاطة
1- فى حالة المشاريع التى بها كميات خرسانه كبيرة تستطيع ان تصل لسعر 
25 جنية ( 3.7 $)/ م3 كمتوسط ويضاف اليها علاة لكل دور تصل الى 2 جنية (0.3$) / م3 لكل دور 

2- فى حالة المشاريع التى تحتوى على كميات خرسانه متوسطة والاعمدة كمياتها صغيرة لكل دور سوف يكون سعر الصب 
السقف 25 جنية ( 3.7 $)/ م3 مع اضافة العلاوة السابقة 
الاعمدة بالمقطوعية لكل دور على حسب الكمية او باليومية 

3- فى حالة المشاريع التى تحتوى على كميات صغيرة من الخرسانه وتكون كميات الخرسانه لكل صبة كميات صغيره اقل من 60 م3 سوف تكون اسعار الصب عالية 
وستكون فى معظمها بالمقطوعية او باليومية 

ولحساب كيف تكون المقطوعيات 

- يومية الخلاطة كمعدة 300 جنية ( 44$)
- يومية الهزاز 70 جنية (10 $)
- يومية وناش على الخلاطة 120 جنية (17.5 $)
- يومية عامل الصب والفورمجى تكون 100 - 110 جنية (16$)
- الجرار فى حالة استخدام جرار لوضع الخامات داخل حلة الخلاطة 250 جنية (36$)
يتم حساب كل ماسبق ويتم اضافة 10 % هامش ربح لصاحب الخلاطة او حساب يويمة له على اقل تقدير 

اقل صبة فى المتوسط تحتاج الى
- خلاطة ( يومية ) ---------------- 44$
- عدد 2 هزاز ( يومية ) 2*10 = ------- 20$

- جرار يومية ----------------------- 36$
- وناش -------------------------- 17.5
- عامل للمياه ------------------------ 16
- عامل للاسمنت ---------------------- 16
- 4 عامل على الاقل لنقل الخرسانه والصب 4*16=64$
- عدد 2 فورمجى على الاقل لتسوية والهز والتشطيب 2*16=32$

سيكون الاجمالى =44+20+36+17.5+16+16+64+32=245.5$

باضافة 10 % هامش ربح لصاحب الخلاطة 245.5*1.1 = 270$/يومية 

وهذا هو متوسط تكلفة الصب بالخلاطة كيومية يضاف اليها اى تكاتليف اخرى او يطرح منها اى تكاليف تكون متوفرة فى الموقع كالهزازات 

تابع ،،،،


----------



## sherif_2007 (16 يونيو 2013)

مازالت المتابعة مستمرة
شكرا جزيلا بشمهندس طلعت


----------



## م.احمدرزق (16 يونيو 2013)

موضوع اكثر من مهم ... وجهد مشكور من الزملاء المهندسين الافاضل .... بس في حاجات كتير جدا جدا .... لم يتم التطرق ليها ........ اغلبية المشاركات منصبة علي موضوع الحفر واردم ........ مع ان التشطيبات بحر كبير جدا .... وكن جزاكم الله خيرا علي هذه المعلومات ونرجو المزيد


----------



## sherif_2007 (16 يونيو 2013)

م.احمدرزق قال:


> موضوع اكثر من مهم ... وجهد مشكور من الزملاء المهندسين الافاضل .... بس في حاجات كتير جدا جدا .... لم يتم التطرق ليها ........ اغلبية المشاركات منصبة علي موضوع الحفر واردم ........ مع ان التشطيبات بحر كبير جدا .... وكن جزاكم الله خيرا علي هذه المعلومات ونرجو المزيد


الموضوع تدريجى و التشطيبات دورها لسه جاى ..


----------



## eng_m.magdi (17 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الجهد وربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (18 يونيو 2013)

شكرا للاخوة المارين والمتابعين على كلماتهم الطيبة .
نكمل
مباشرة الى البنود وسنحاول تغطية باقى جوانب الموضوع اثنا ء التحليل للبنود 


الى بنود الخرسانةالعادية 
1-3
 فرشة خرسانة عادية سم 10 سم
*بالمتر المسطح توريد وعمل فرشة خرسانة عادية سمك 10 سم للأرضيات حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات التنفيذية والخرسانة ذات محتوي اسمنتى لايقل عن 250 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادي للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة مع الدمك الجيد و تسوية السطح العلوى وعلي ان تحقق الخرسانة الناتجة رتبة لاتقل عن150 كجم /سم2 و السعر يشمل رش ودمك التربة أسفلها و معالجة الخرسانة وكل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا.* 

نذكر كما فى البنود السابقة 
- التحليل مبنى على أن التكلفة الغير مباشرة وهامش الربح بمجموع 50 % من التكلفة المباشرة
- التحليل يأخذ سعر الدولار بقيمة 6.8 جنية مصرى
- التحليل مبنى على متوسط اسعار القاهرة - مصر
- الى تحليل التكلفة المباشرة 

بالنظر فى تفاصيل البند نجد الاتى
1- البند عبارة عن خرسانه بسمك 10 سم تستخدم للارضيات تحت التشطيب
2- ذكر ان محتوى الاسمنت لا يقل عن 250 كجم /م3 ( خمسة شكائر )
من الاسمنت البورتلاندى العادى
3- حدد جهدا لا يقل عن 150 كجم / سم2 
ومن ثم فان البند يشمل على جهد ومحتوى اسمنت 
4- لم يحدد او يشترط خرسانه جاهزة ولذلك فأن الخيارات مفتوحة امامنا لاستخدام احدى الطرق

أ- استخدام خرسانة جاهزة وصب عن طريق البامب ومن ثم لا نحتاج سوء الى فورمجية فقط لتنفيذ البند
ب- استخدام الخلاطة فى الصب ومن ثم فأننا نحتاج الى توريدات ( خامات ) وصب خلاطة ( عمال وفورمجية - او يتم الاسناد مباشرة الى صاحب خلاطة ((مقاول باطن ))

دعونا نحلل السعر فى كلتا الحالتين ونكتشف اذا كان هناك فرق ام لا 
لنفرض ان صافى مساحة المبنى 500 م2 .

أ- فى حالة استخدام خرسانه جاهزة والصب عن طرق بامب 
بالرجوع الى متوسط اسعار المحطات فى المنطقة ( القاهرة ) نجد أن متوسط سعر المتر المكعب ( شامل البامب) = 42 $ 
يضاف الى السعر 3 % هالك يوزع على متوسط السعر 
سيصبح متوسط السعر 42 * 1.03 = 43 $
المتر المسطح بسمك 10 سم ستكون تكلفته 
43 /10 = 4.3 $
- نحتاج الى عدد 3 فورمجى لانهاء الصب بسعر 3*16= 48 $
بالقسمة على اجمالى الكمية بالمتر المسطح يصبح 
فرمجة المتر المسطح = 48/500= 0.1 $
 اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة 4.3+0.1 = 4.4 $ **

ب- فى حالة استخدام الخلاطات فى الصب 
بالرجوع الى المشاركات السابقة التى قمنا فيها بتحليل سعر المتر المكعب للخرسانه بدون صب نجد
تكلفة الخرسانه ( فى حالة استخدام الخلاطات ) بدون سعر الصب
خرسانة تتكون من 0.8 م3 سن: 0.4 م3 رمل : 250 كجم اسمنت

*نسبة الماء الى الاسمنت 0.55
كمية الماء المطلوبة = 0.50 *0.250= 0.14 م3 ( 140 لتر ماء )

تكلفة السن = 0.8*9.6 =7.68
الرمل = 0.4*1.8=0.72
الاسمنت = 0.250*80=20
الماء = 0.14 *2= 0.28

اجمالى التكاليف = 7.68+0.72+20+0.28=28.68
يضاف اليها نسب هالك فى المتوسط 3 % لتصبح التكاليف = 29.54 اى
30 $ /م3

- سعر م3 خرسانه بمحتوى اسمنت 250 كجم / م3 = 30 $
- سعر الصب بالخلاطة 
هذة الكمية من الخرسانه ( 500 م2 اى 50 م3 ) 
تحتاج الى 
- خلاطة ( يومية ) ---------------- 44$
- جرار يومية ----------------------- 36$
- عامل للمياه ولتشغيل الخلاطة ------------ 16
- عامل للاسمنت ---------------------- 16
- 4 عامل على الاقل لنقل الخرسانه والصب 4*16=64$
- عدد 2 فورمجى على الاقل لتسوية والهز والتشطيب 2*16=32$

سيكون الاجمالى =44+36++16+16+64+32= 208$
باضافة 10 % هامش ربح لصاحب الخلاطة 208*1.1=229$
يؤخذ 230 $
- بقسمة الرقم السابق على اجمالى كمية الصب ينتج تكلفة المتر المكعب من الصب = 230/50= 4.6 $/م3
اجمالى تكلفة المتر المكعب = تكلفة الخرسانه = تكلفة الصب
= 30+4.6 =34.6 $ اى تقريبا 35$/ م3
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 35/10= 3.5 $/م2

اذن الطريقة الاولى فى حالة استخدام البامب = 4.4$/م2
الطريقة الثانية فى حالة استخدام خلاطات = 3.5 $/م2

نلاحظ ان الطريقة الثانية اقل فى التكاليف ومن ثم يتم استخدامها طالما لم ينص على ذلك فى البند او فى الشروط او الرسومات او اى من مستندات العطاء 

اجمالى سعر المتر المسطح ( فى حالة الخلاطة ) = 3.5*1.5= 5.25


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (18 يونيو 2013)

نفس البند السابق ولكن فى حالة خرسانه عادية للارضيات سمك 15 سم
البند 3-2
 فرشة خرسانة عادية سم 15 سم
*بالمتر المسطح توريد وعمل فرشة خرسانة عادية سمك 15 سم للأرضيات حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات التنفيذية والخرسانة ذات محتوي اسمنتى لايقل عن 250 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادي للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة مع الدمك جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي وعلي ان تحقق الخرسانة الناتجة رتبة لا تقل عن 150 كجم/سم2 والسعر يشمل رش ودمك التربة أسفلها ومعالجة الخرسانة وكل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا* 

نتبع نفس التحليل السابق
فى حالة استخدام الخلاطة 
اجمالى التكالبف المباشرة للمتر المكعب = 35$
تكلفة المتر المسطح سمك 15 سم = 35*0.15= 5.25$

بالضرب فى قيمة التكاليف الغير مباشرة وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 %
اجمالى سعر المتر المسطح =5.25 *1.5= 7.88$ / م2
( وهى بقيمة مرة ونصف البند السابق )


----------



## good luck (19 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم اولا
فعلا في مصر 
اللودر الكبير الساعه 80
واللودر الصغير الساعه 70
ونقل م3 علي حيب بعد مسافه النقل


----------



## sherif_2007 (19 يونيو 2013)

ألف ألف شكر يا بشمهندس على المجهود
منتظرين باقى الموضوع


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (20 يونيو 2013)

sherif_2007 قال:


> ألف ألف شكر يا بشمهندس على المجهود
> منتظرين باقى الموضوع



شكرا على المتابعة المستمرة 
وسنكمل إن شاء الله


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (20 يونيو 2013)

نكمل إن شاء الله بنود الخرسانه العادية ومن بعدها الخرسانه المسلحة 
بند 3-3

[FONT=&quot] خرسانة عادية للأساسات [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة عادية لزوم الأساسات حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات التنفيذية والخرسانة ذات المحتوي اسمنتي لا يقل عن 300 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادي للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة مع الدمك جيدا و تسوية السطح العلوى وعلى أن تحقق الخرسانة الناتجة رتبة لا تقل عن [/FONT][FONT=&quot]200[/FONT][FONT=&quot] كجم /سم2 والسعر يشمل معالجة الخرسانة و كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل نهوا كاملا[/FONT]* .
ملاحظات ( الكمية 200 م3 ) - الاساسات قواعد منفصلة عادية ومسلحة 

- التحليل مبنى على أن التكلفة الغير مباشرة وهامش الربح بمجموع 50 % من التكلفة المباشرة
- التحليل يأخذ سعر الدولار بقيمة 6.8 جنية مصرى
- التحليل مبنى على متوسط اسعار القاهرة - مصر
- الى تحليل التكلفة المباشرة
بالنظر فى تفاصيل البند نجد الاتى
1- البند عبارة عن خرسانه عادية للاساسات
2- ذكر ان محتوى الاسمنت لا يقل عن 300 كجم /م3 
من الاسمنت البورتلاندى العادى
3- حدد جهدا لا يقل عن 200 كجم / سم2
ومن ثم فان البند يشمل على جهد ومحتوى اسمنت
4- لم يحدد او يشترط خرسانه جاهزة ولذلك فأن الخيارات مفتوحة امامنا 

*حسب تحليل الاسعار فى المشاركات السابقة فان تكلفة م3 فى حالة استخدام الخلاطات فى الصب شامل نسبة الهالك .
م3 خرسانه ( محتوى 300 كجم اسمنت ) = 34 $ *
متوسط م3 صب بالخلاطة = 4 $
فى الحالة القواعد المنفصلة وتم الاسناد الى مقاول باطن 
تكلفة م3 نجارة للقواعد = 11 $

( يراعى فى حالة امتلاك الشركة لعدة خشبية ان يتم الحساب كمصنعية فقط مضافة اليها قيمة اهلاك الخشب وقيمة المسمار وسوف يتم توضيح ذلك لاحقا)

- استهلاك المياه للرش قبل الصب والمعالجة بعد الصب 
تكلفة المتر المكعب شامل العمالة = 1 $

اجمالى التكلفة المباشرة (خامات ومصنعيات)= 34+4+11+1=50$
بالضرب فى قيمة التكاليف الغير مباشرة وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 %
اجمالى سعر المتر المكعب =50 *1.5= 75$/م3


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (20 يونيو 2013)

نفس البند السابق ولكن فى حالة اشتراط خرسانه جاهزة 
ويكون وصف البند
 
 *[FONT=&quot]بالمتر[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]المكعب[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] توريد وعمل خرسانة عادية [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]جاهزة لزوم الأساسات حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات التنفيذية[/FONT]*​ 
 





نفس التحليل السايق فقط نستبدل تكاليف صب الخرسانه بالخرسانه ( الخرسانه + الصب ) 
بتكاليف الخرسانه الجاهزة 
ومن التحليل السابق فى حالة جهد الخرسانه 200 كجم /سم2 يكون متوسط السعر للخرسانه شامل الصب بالبامب = 50$
- يضاف اعمال فرمجة للمتر المكعب بقيمة = 0.8 $
- اعمال النجارة كالسابق م3 = 11$
- اعمال الرش والمعالجة كالسابق م3 = 1 $

اجمالى التكلفة المباشرة (خامات ومصنعيات)= 50+0.8+11+1=62.8$
بالضرب فى قيمة التكاليف الغير مباشرة وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 %
اجمالى سعر المتر المكعب =62.8 *1.5= 94.2 $/م3
توخذ 94 $/ م3


----------



## sherif_2007 (21 يونيو 2013)

تسلم إيديك يا بشمهندس طلعت 
لو الخرسانة العادية خاصة بلبشة مسلحة مش هتفرق حاجة , مظبوط ؟


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (21 يونيو 2013)

sherif_2007 قال:


> تسلم إيديك يا بشمهندس طلعت
> لو الخرسانة العادية خاصة بلبشة مسلحة مش هتفرق حاجة , مظبوط ؟



السلام عليكم
هتفرق فرق كبير فى السعر . وسنقوم إن شاء الله بتوضيح تلك الفروق وتحليل السعر فى حالة اللبشة العادية . وكذلك فى حالة اللبشة المسلحة 
تحياتى ،،،،،


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (24 يونيو 2013)

تمنى ان تتواصل هذه الدروس القيمة


----------



## hih2 (10 يوليو 2013)

موضوع ممتاز 

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (10 يوليو 2013)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## م.علي المدني (11 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله بيكم وكثر من امثالكم


----------



## M_Abdelwagid (11 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ياسر تورك (12 يوليو 2013)

هو فى إيه يا جماعة هو الموضوع وقف ولا إيه أن كل يوم بشوف الصفحة إن ألاقى جديد مفسيش جديد فى إيه؟؟؟


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (13 يوليو 2013)

الاخوة الكرام
*بشير خالد العزاوي*
*hih2*
elmasryxp2012
*م.علي المدني*
*M_Abdelwagid*
*ياسر تورك*

شكرا على مرورك . وعلى كلماتكم الطيبه
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (13 يوليو 2013)

ياسر تورك قال:


> هو فى إيه يا جماعة هو الموضوع وقف ولا إيه أن كل يوم بشوف الصفحة إن ألاقى جديد مفسيش جديد فى إيه؟؟؟


الاخ الكريم 
الموضوع لم يقف
كل ما هنالك أن الاحداث السياسية فى البلد غطت على ما سواها 
سنكمل الموضوع إن شاء الله . وسنبدأ فى اقرب وقت ممكن .
كل عام والاخوة الكرام بخير .


----------



## sherif_2007 (14 يوليو 2013)

طلعت محمد علي قال:


> الاخ الكريم
> الموضوع لم يقف
> كل ما هنالك أن الاحداث السياسية فى البلد غطت على ما سواها
> سنكمل الموضوع إن شاء الله . وسنبدأ فى اقرب وقت ممكن .
> كل عام والاخوة الكرام بخير .



منتظرينك يابشمهندس ربنا يعدى الفترة دى على خير


----------



## A-zoom (14 يوليو 2013)

موضوع جميل ،، التسعريات ،، شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## abdyassin (14 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ياسر تورك (14 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خير يا بشمهندس منتظرك والله بفارغ الصبر وربنا يصلح حال مصر


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (17 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم
كل عام وانتم بخير . ورمضان كريم
نتابع بإذن الله ما بدأناه

ما هو الفرق فى السعر فى كون الخرسانه العادية للاساسات كونها لبشه من الخرسانه العادية ؟؟
كنا قد اشرنا سابقا ان هناك فروق شاسعه فى التكاليف وبالتالى فى سعر البند فى حالة كون الخرسانه العادية على شكل لبشة ومن هذة الفروق
1- تكاليف اعمال النجارة حيث تقل تكاليف اعمال النجارة بصورة ملحوظة جدا بل نستطيع أن نقول أن التكلفة لاعمال النجارة سوف تنخفض الى 15 % او 20 % من قيمة التكاليف فى حالة القواعد المنفصله ولتوضيح ذلك 
القواعد المنفصله كل قاعدة تحتاج الى عمل اضلاع مختلفة وزويها وتربيعها وضبط منسوبها ومن ثم تقويتها بطرق عده وبالتالى فهى تستهلك يوميات نجارة وكذلك عدة خشبية 
اما فى حالة اللبشة فأن كل ما عليك تنفيذه هو عمل نجارة للداير او المحيط الخارجى الذى يحدد حدود اللبشة ومن ثم لا تستهلك يوميات نجارة او عدة خشبية
اضف الى ذلك انه فى حالة اللبشة فأن الكميات سوف تزداد كثيرا

2- اعمال الصب ( فى حالة الصب بالخلاطة ) سوف تنخفض التكاليف بصورة ملحوظه جدا وتصل تكلفة اعمال الصب الى اقل من 60 % من قيمتها حيث أن الكمية المصبوبه بنفس العدد من العمالة والمعدات سوف تتضاعف وبالتالى التكاليف سوف تقل
3- اعمال الفرمجة مثلها مثل اعمال الصب فأن نفس العدد من الفورمجية سوف يعطى كمية كبيرة من الخرسانه وبالتالى تكاليف اقل


واليكم المثال التالى الذى يوضح تلك القيم 
*بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل لبشة من الخرسانة العادية لزوم الأساسات حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات التنفيذية والخرسانة ذات المحتوي اسمنتي لا يقل عن 300 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادي للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة مع الدمك جيدا و تسوية السطح العلوى وعلى أن تحقق الخرسانة الناتجة رتبة لا تقل عن 200 كجم /سم2 والسعر يشمل معالجة الخرسانة و كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل نهوا كاملا* .
ملاحظات ( الكمية 600 م3 ) - الاساسات لبشة من الخرسانه المسلحة

- التحليل مبنى على أن التكلفة الغير مباشرة وهامش الربح بمجموع 50 % من التكلفة المباشرة
- التحليل يأخذ سعر الدولار بقيمة 6.8 جنية مصرى
- التحليل مبنى على متوسط اسعار القاهرة - مصر
- الى تحليل التكلفة المباشرة
بالنظر فى تفاصيل البند نجد الاتى
1- البند عبارة عن لبشة من الخرسانه العادية للاساسات
2- ذكر ان محتوى الاسمنت لا يقل عن 300 كجم /م3
من الاسمنت البورتلاندى العادى
3- حدد جهدا لا يقل عن 200 كجم / سم2
ومن ثم فان البند يشمل على جهد ومحتوى اسمنت
4- لم يحدد او يشترط خرسانه جاهزة ولذلك سوف نستخدم الخلاطة فى اعمال الصب والتحليل سوف يبنى على هذا الاساس

*حسب تحليل الاسعار فى المشاركات السابقة فان تكلفة المتر المكعب من الخرسانه كمكونات فى حالة استخدام الخلاطات فى الصب شامل نسبة الهالك .
- م3 خرسانه ( محتوى 300 كجم اسمنت ) = 34 $ *
- تكلفة الصب : طاقم عمل كامل ( عدد 2 خلاطة - لودر 50 لنقل الخرسانه - جرار - عمالة ) بتكلفة تقريبة حوالى ( 2000 جنية ) او 300 $ سوف ينتج 250 م3 من الخرسانه 
تكلفة صب المتر المكعب = 300/250 = 1.2 $ 
يضاف اليها هامش ربح لمقاول الباطن لتصل الى م3 = 2 $ 
( التحليل السابق ليوضح الفرق فى التكاليف . ولكن 2 $ هو متوسط السعر السائد فى السوق
- تكلفة اعمال النجارة : لبشة عادية بكمية 600 م3 كهذة تكاليفها لن تتعدى 6000 جنية مصرى اى أن التكاليف للمتر المكعب = 6000 / 600 = 10 جنية او 1.47 $ وباضافة هامش ربح فى حالة اسنادها الى مقاول باطن سوف تكون التكاليف 2$ او 2.5 $
تكلفة اعمال النجارة للمتر المكعب 2.5 $ ***

( يراعى فى حالة امتلاك الشركة لعدة خشبية ان يتم الحساب كمصنعية فقط مضافة اليها قيمة اهلاك الخشب وقيمة المسمار )
- استهلاك المياه للرش قبل الصب والمعالجة بعد الصب
تكلفة المتر المكعب شامل العمالة = 0.25 $

اجمالى التكلفة المباشرة (خامات ومصنعيات)= 34+2+2.5+0.25=38.75$
بالضرب فى قيمة التكاليف الغير مباشرة وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 %
اجمالى سعر المتر المكعب =38.75 *1.5= 58$/م3


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (17 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم
تأثير استخدام الاسمنت المقاوم للكبريتات على السعر لبند الخرسانه العادية ( وكذلك المسلحة )
فى كثير من المشاريع تجد انه ينص صراحة على استخدام اسمنت مقاوم للكبريتات فى الخرسانه المستخدمة فى الاساسات 
وتجد نص البند مثل هذا 

*بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة عادية لزوم الأساسات مقاومة للكبريتات حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات التنفيذية والخرسانة ذات المحتوي اسمنتي لا يقل عن 300 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي مقاوم للكبريتات للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة مع الدمك جيدا و تسوية السطح العلوى وعلى أن تحقق الخرسانة الناتجة رتبة لا تقل عن 200 كجم /سم2 والسعر يشمل معالجة الخرسانة و كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل نهوا كاملا* .

استخدام الاسمنت المقاوم للكبريات بكل تأكيد سوف يرفع سعر البند بقيمة الزيادة فى سعر الاسمنت 
للتوضيح لو افترضنا أن سعر الاسمنت البورتلاندى العادى 550 جنية فأن سوف تجد أن سعر الاسمنت المقاوم للكبريتات سيكون 580 جنية للطن على اقل تقدير وقد يصل الى 600 جنية أى أن الزيادة فى السعر سوف تكون فى حدود 5 - 9 % بالنسبة للاسمنت 
ومن ثم سوف تزداد تكاليف الخرسانه كمكونات 
وتظل باقى التكاليف كما هى


----------



## ehab amer (17 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## body55 (18 يوليو 2013)

تحياتى لك . واهلا ومرحبا بك ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (23 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم
نتابع البنود الخاصة بالخرسانه العادية 

** خرسانه الميول للاسطح
نص البند قد يكون بالصيغه الاتية 
 ​ [FONT=&quot]بالمتر المسطح :-[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]توريد وصب خرسانة ميول للسطح متوسط سمك 7سم مكونة من 250كجم أسمنت لكل 1م2 رمل والسعر يشمل عمل البؤج والأوتار لتخليق الميول المناسبة للسطح حسب أصول الصناعة وتعليمات المهندس الاستشاري[/FONT]

نلاحظ الاتى :-
1- طريقة حساب البند تكون غى العادة بالمتر المسطح .
2- فى النص السابق لم يحدد مواصفات معينة لخرسانه الميول سوى تحديد نسبة الاسمنت حيث تستخدم الخرسانه العادية plain concrete فى حالة الاسطح ذات المساحات المحدوده حيث تكون سمك طبقة الخرسانه المطلوب بسيط 
اما فى حالة الاسطح ذات المساحات الكبيرة فقد بجد نصا مختلفا عن هذا فقد ينص صراحة على استخدام خرسانه خفيفة light wiegth concrete

الى تحليل سعر البند 
- سوف نستخدم نفس طريقة التحليل للبنود السابقة بنفس الثوابت 
التكاليف المباشرة :-
- خرسانه بمحتوى اسمنت 250 كجم / م3 للاسطح سوف يكون تكاليف الصب فى حالة استخدام الخلاطات الاعدية تقريبا هى نفس تكاليف الصب بخرسانه جاهزة حيث انه فى حالة الخلاطه العادية معدل الانتاج فى صب خرسانه الاسطح يكون ضعيف جدا يضاف لاى ذلك الكميات نفسها لا تكون كبيرة ومن ثم فسوف نستخدم خرسانه جاهزة اذا توفر ذلك 

سعر المتر المكعب شامل الصب = 50 $
ومن ثم يكون سعر المتر المسطح سمك 7 سم = 50*0.07 = 3.5 $
- اعمال الاوتار من الطوب المصمت يتكلف المتر المسطح فى المتوسط = 0.35 $
- اعمال الفرمجه المتر المسطح فى المتوسط يكون تكاليفه = 0.15 $
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة =3.5+0.35+0.15= 4 $

باضافة تكاليف غير مباشرة وهامش ربح بنسبة 50 % يكون 
اجمالى السعر م2 = 4*1.5 = 6$ / م2

​  
​


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (23 يوليو 2013)

ترابيع خرسانة عادية هليكوبتر سم 15 سم​ بالمتر المسطح توريد وعمل ترابيع خرسانة عادية سمك 15 سم للأرضيات بالمقاس المطلوب والخرسانة ذات محتوى اسمنتي لايقل عن 300 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادي للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة والخرسانة مع الدمك جيدا و تسوية السطح العلوي و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة الناتجة رتبة لا تقل عن 200 كجم/سم2 والسعر يشمل عمل فواصل بين البلاطات سمك 25 مم مع ملئة بمواد ايبوكسية و خدمة ومعالجة وتسوية السطح العلوي بالهليكوبتر وكل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا.  

تستخدم ترابيع الخرسانه العادية الممسوه باستخدام الهليكوبتر فى تشطيب الارضيات التى لا كن معرضة لاحمال عالية . ومن ثم لا حاجه لعمل طبقة خرسانه مسلحة 

تكاليف البلاطات الخرسانه العادية هى نفس التكاليف للخرسانه يضاف اليها اسعار المس بالهليكوبتر وكذلك اعمال التقطيع وملى الفواصل وغيرها .

* تكاليف المس والتقطيع : المس بالهليكوبتر والتقطيع البمنشار او الصاروخ المد لذلك تكلفة المتر المسطح تتراوح ما بين 6 الى 10 جنية مصرى وفى حالة البلاطات العادية السعر لن يتعدى دولار واحد للمتر المسطح 

* تكلفة ملىء الفواصل : الفواصل تؤخذ بالمتر الطولى عند اسنادها لمقاول باطن ومن ثم يتم تحويل تلك التكاليف الى التكلفة الاجمالية للمتر المسطح . التكلفة بكل تأيد على حسب المادة المستخدمه وعرض الفاصل .

** فى حالة استخدام اى انواع مصلبات او هارد توب للسطح يتم تحميلها على السعر الخامه يتم حسابها منفرده اما المصنعبات فيتم تحميلها على نفس سعر الفرمجه والمس والتقطيع 

الى التكاليف المباشرة 
فى حالة استخدام الخرسانه الجاهزة 
سعر المتر المكعب من الخرسانه = 50$
سعر المتر المسطح سمك 15 سم = 50 * 0.15 = 7.5 $
سعر الفرمجة والمس والتقطيع م2 = 1 $
سعر ملىء الفواصل فى المتوسط = 1$
سعر المعالجة بالماء = 0.25 $
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة = 7.5+1+1+0.25 =9.75$
بالضرب فى قيمة التكاليف الغير مباشرة وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 %
اجمالى سعر المتر المكعب =9.75 *1.5= 14.6$/م2
 


​


----------



## اسراء اسامه (27 يوليو 2013)

سؤال خارج عن الموضوع 
دلوقت في اللوح بيذكر ان اللوح يتم مراجعتها من قبل المقاول .دلوقت المقاول بيراجعها ازاي هل بيصمم من الاول ولا المقصود بالمراجعه ايه .في حاله حدوث مشكله مثلا انهيار المبني لا قدر الله ايه الاجراءات التي يتم اتخاذها .ومين اللي بيتحمل الموضوع هل مهندس الموقع والمدير مشترك والاستشاري ولا الدنيا فيها ايه


----------



## eakhaled (28 يوليو 2013)

بجد موضوع تحفة. بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس طلعت


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (30 يوليو 2013)

اسراء اسامه قال:


> سؤال خارج عن الموضوع
> دلوقت في اللوح بيذكر ان اللوح يتم مراجعتها من قبل المقاول .دلوقت المقاول بيراجعها ازاي هل بيصمم من الاول ولا المقصود بالمراجعه ايه .في حاله حدوث مشكله مثلا انهيار المبني لا قدر الله ايه الاجراءات التي يتم اتخاذها .ومين اللي بيتحمل الموضوع هل مهندس الموقع والمدير مشترك والاستشاري ولا الدنيا فيها ايه



السلام عليكم
سؤال يحتاج الى موضوع كامل للاجابه عليه فلكل بلد ظروف وقوانين تختلف من بلد الى اخرى . وكذلك تختلف الاجابه طبقا لبنود التعاقد المختلفة وهكذا 
اما من الناحيه العامه فالمقصود من ان اللوح يتم مراجعتها من قبل المقاول ليس أن المقاول يجرى لها تصميم من البدايه للنهايه بل المقصود بالمراجعه أن المقاول يضمن تطابق ما جاء فى الرسومات مع مستندات المشروع وتقرير التربة وكذلك اى تقارير او مواصفات اخرى او اى اشتراطات ذكرت بالمشروع 
وكذلك مراجعة الرسومات الانشائية مع المعماريه وضمان مطابقة الرسومات الانشائية مع المعمارية تماما .
وكذلك مراجعة المناسيب الخاصة بالمشروع . ومراجعه حدود التنظيم واحداثيات المبنى وضمان مطابقتها للواقع . وكذلك كافة الامور الاجرائية التى تخص الاحياء والاجهزه وقوانين البناء والمواصفات العامه 

وكذلك مراجعه ما هوم غير منطقى انشائيا او ما يشك فى عدم سلامته او اى تعديلات يطلبها المالك مختلفه عما جاء فى الرسومات .

مسئوليه المقاول تنحصر فى مطابقة ما ينفذة مع مستندات المشروع بالكامل من رسومات وتقارير ومواصفات خاصة وعامه وكذلك مطابقاتها للاكواد وزقوانين البناء . وكذلك جودة ما يقوم بتنفيذة بمطابقة ما ينفذ للقيم الوارده فى الاختبارات من اختبار ات المواد المختلفة الى اختبارات مكعبات الخرسانه وضمان الوصول الى الجهد المطلوب وكذلك كافة الاختبارات التى تطلب على المواد المختلفة الداخله فى المشروع سواء مواد اوليه او مواد تشطبات .
اذا اخل المقاول بأى بند مما سبق فالمسئوليه سوف تشمله بكل تأكيد . وقد يكون المسئول الاوحد فى حالات كثيرة .
اما الاستشارى فهناك جزئين 
1- التصميم او الاستشارى المصمم 
2- الاشراف على التنفيذ 
وقد يكون الاستشارى واحد فى الحالتين 
الاستشارى المصمم مسئوليه فى أن الرسومات المعده من قبله سليمة من الناحية الانشائية من ناحية النظام الانشائى وكذلك من ناحية القطاعات ونسب الحديد وكافة التفاصيل ان يكون كل ذلك مطابقا لاشتراطات الكود المستخدم وكذلك لاصوال الصناعه والمواصفات . 
وتنتفى هذة المسئوليه بعد مراجعة الرسومات من قبل الحى او الجهاز والذى يحولها الى الى المجمعه العشريه لاعتمادها فاذا ما تم الاعتماد تنفى المسئوليه عن المصمم
اما اذا لم يتم الاعتما او لم تراجع هذة الرسومات من الجهات سالفة الذكرؤ لعدم الحصول على رخصة 
فيدخل الاستشارى المصمم فى المسئوليه اذا ما كانت هناك مخالفة فى الرسومات 
الاستشارى المشرف دوره يتحدد فى تنفيذ ما جاء فى الرسومات واعتماد الاعمال طبقا لمستندات التعاقد 
اذا ما اعتمد عملا مخالفة او مخلا وكا ن هو السبب فى حدوث المشكله او الكارثه فأن المشكلهتكون تضامنيه بينه وبين المقاول المنفذة .
هذا ما استطعت ذكرة من امور عامه 
تحياتى وشكرا على المرور ..


----------



## eng_elmansy (1 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مصر تؤلمني (4 أغسطس 2013)

اكثر من رررررررررائع ارجو الاستمرارية وتكملة الاسعار لباقي البنود


----------



## مصر تؤلمني (4 أغسطس 2013)

ررررررررررائع بشمهندس طلعت تسلم الايادي والعقول


----------



## أشرف السوهاجي (5 أغسطس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed-younis (5 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا جدا مهندسينا الكرام 
لكن لدي اقتراح 
" ناخد بند بند علي حدة وضع بند الخرسانة المسلحة ------ وبعد كدة حضراتكم تحطوا تسعير للبند دة ويكون تفصيلي 
بمعني تفريد البند اولا ثم وضع السعر للوحدة منة 



وشكرا


----------



## amr22amr (5 أغسطس 2013)

*اللهم أجعله فى ميزان حسناتك باذن الله*

شكرااااااااااااااا على المجهود و على حرصك على نشر العلم و مساعده الأخرين


----------



## amr22amr (5 أغسطس 2013)

سؤال
هى نسبه 3% الهالك دى ثابته على كل المون ... ولا متغيره
ولو كانت متغيره ياريت تضيفها فى الموضوع ونسبه الهالك بتاعها لأنها هتفرق فى التكلفه


----------



## كرم منصور (10 أغسطس 2013)

موضوع ممتاز وجهد مشكور للمهندس \طلعت وبخبرتي الطويله في التنفيذ بمصر وخارجها اقيم الموضوع باكثر من ممتاز ويفيد المهندس والدارس والقاول والمستثمر العقاري ويا حبذا اضافه صور من المواقع لزياده الايضاح خاصه صور المعدات وخامات البناء الحديثه التي توفر في الجهد والوقت والخامات وتنتج الافضل ولدي بعض من تلك الصور ساحاول رفعها لكن اشئ الغريب ان طرق البناء الحديث البسيطه لا تنتشر في مصر بسرعه بسبب عدم المام غالبيه مصممي البناء بمصر خاصه في مشروعات الاسكان البسيطه وهي الاغلب فمازال العمل بمصر بالشده الخشبيه من بدايه اكتشاف الخرسانه وتوجد طرق بسيطه توفر نصف الاخشاب للشده وكذلك 30%من الخرسانه باستخدام الفوم والهوردي الطفلي والفوم في واجهات المباني المعرضه لحراره الشمس والحوائط الخفيفه والسريعه الانشاء والتي تقلل الاحمال وبالتالي كميات الخرسانه والحديد والكثير سبقتنا دول فيها مثل البرازيل وجنوب افريقيا واصين والهند وتشابه مشاكل اسكان تلك الدول مع مصر شكرا للمهنس طلعت مره اخري


----------



## omshazly (11 أغسطس 2013)

اللهم أجعله فى ميزان حسناتك باذن الله


----------



## march15 (12 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا على الموضوع 
جدير بالمتابعة وفيه معلومات مفيدة جدا ..


----------



## خليل الرحمن (17 أغسطس 2013)

نعم جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## eng_walid_2011 (19 أغسطس 2013)

الأسعار هي الأسعار المتعارف عليها بمصر وخصوصا الأسكندرية حيث مكان عملي


----------



## مهندس/محمد معوض (20 أغسطس 2013)

thank u


----------



## اسحاق الصبري (22 أغسطس 2013)

مشكورررر


----------



## نميرة (22 أغسطس 2013)

موضوع مهم جدا حتى في حالة المشاريع الصغيرة كبناء بيت مثلا


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (31 أغسطس 2013)

مصر تؤلمني قال:


> اكثر من رررررررررائع ارجو الاستمرارية وتكملة الاسعار لباقي البنود



شكرا لمرورك الطيب . وسوف نكمل بإذن الله


----------



## Mohandes Osama (10 سبتمبر 2013)

موضوع جميل جدا وأتمنى لو تكمل فيه للنهايه أنا بستفيد جدا منك شكرا ليك


----------



## nm1996ahzm (11 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ان اغلب البلدان العربية اليوم تعيش ظروف غير طبيعية وهذه انعكست على كل شئ بضمنها اسعار التنفيذ ومع ذلك فان الاسعار في العراق ولو انها متفاوتة بين مكان واخر الا انها قريبة من الاسعار المذكورة بالزيادة اوالنقصان .....دمتم


----------



## محمودالرزوق (14 سبتمبر 2013)

جرك الله خيرا


----------



## محمودالرزوق (14 سبتمبر 2013)

موضوع قيم


----------



## محمودالرزوق (14 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمودالرزوق (14 سبتمبر 2013)

اللهم صلي علي محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم


----------



## محمودالرزوق (14 سبتمبر 2013)

الله يوفقكم


----------



## محمودالرزوق (14 سبتمبر 2013)

كيف الحال


----------



## محمودالرزوق (14 سبتمبر 2013)

مرحبا يا جماعة


----------



## محمودالرزوق (14 سبتمبر 2013)

:72::75::61:


----------



## محمودالرزوق (14 سبتمبر 2013)

:72::17::71::57::8:


----------



## محمودالرزوق (14 سبتمبر 2013)

:77::1::11::87::61::12::63::78::30:


----------



## محمودالرزوق (14 سبتمبر 2013)

:19::58::8::20::60:


----------



## salahlaw (15 سبتمبر 2013)

*شكرا*

مشكورررر


----------



## هيثم دلوع (18 سبتمبر 2013)

الله يجزاك كل خير وان شاء الله تكون لنا الفائدة في هذا الموضوع 
وشكرا


----------



## aalsaffar (22 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا​


----------



## eng. mm (27 سبتمبر 2013)

مشكور يا بشمهندس موضوع جيد


----------



## كرم منصور (29 سبتمبر 2013)

بشمهندس طلعت ياريت تحلل لنا اسعار الخرسانات بحكم وجودك في مصر المتابع لاسعار الخرسانات يجد اختلاف في اسعار تنفيذها مثلا يعلن بعض المقاولين سعر الخرسانه مونه واجره المتر المكعب ما بين 1200 ل1700ج لمشاريع الاسكان البسيطه والتي تحتوي مكونات المتر 100كجم حديد و350كجم اسمنت و08م3 رمل 0.4رمل واسعار الخامات بتتغير ومعروفه الحديد حاليا سبتمبر013 5400ج الطن متوسط والاسمنت 600ج والزلط والرمل100ج و40ج والمصنعيات فيها تفاوط والمتوسط 250ج م3 المكعب يعني السعر المنطقي 1200ج م3 لكن البعض بيوصل السعر ل1700ج م3 ويعلل ذلك ببعد المكان والاشراف علي التنفيذ والبعض بيطلب اشراف هندسي مبالغ فيه 15% وغيرهم بياخد 5% من قيمه الاعمال كمان الخرسانه الجاهزه تفاوت في الاسعار بين محطه واخره ليس بسبب المسافه لكن يعلل الزياده باستخدام البمب وتحركه رغم الكميات مناسبه فلماذا ابتعد مقاولين الخرسانه عن التسعير المناسب حسب علم النقيسات والاسعار بنعرف الكميات واسعار الخامات والعماله والنثريات واحتمال اي عائق واخيرا نسبه ربح معقول في حدود10-15% بالذات في الكميات لكن نلاحظ ان نسبه الارباح تتجاوز 40% مما يزيد غلاء المساكن .


----------



## أحمد سعيد سلام (1 أكتوبر 2013)

مشكورررررررر يا هندسة....
ده موقع وزارة الاسكان عليه تحديث مستمر لاسعار المواد كل شهر
http://www.moh.gov.eg/section3/Building_materials.aspx


----------



## ramy rashed (1 أكتوبر 2013)

موضوع جميل


----------



## mohamed_onair (1 أكتوبر 2013)

:77:


----------



## mohamed_onair (1 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ياسر تورك (2 أكتوبر 2013)

يا جماعة حد يطمن على المهندس طلعت أخباره عامل إيه صحته كويسة لأنه بقاله فترة مش باين عامة إحنا بندعيله كلنا يارب يكون بخير علشان حتى يكملنا الكورس :80:


----------



## aboodnasser (13 أكتوبر 2013)

*جزاك الله كل خير..*



طلعت محمد علي قال:


> بسم الله. والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله . وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا .
> 
> 
> ​انها دعوة اقدمها لكم لنتناقش فى اسعار التنفيذ للاعمال المختلفة . على مستوى البلاد العربية .على ان يشمل تحليل السعر للبند نفسه يشمل اسعار الخامات الداخله فيه . واسعار المصنعيات
> ...


جزاك الله كل خير اخي على الافادة


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (13 أكتوبر 2013)

مصر تؤلمني قال:


> اكثر من رررررررررائع ارجو الاستمرارية وتكملة الاسعار لباقي البنود



شكرا على المرور وإن شاء الله سنكمل


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (13 أكتوبر 2013)

amr22amr قال:


> سؤال
> هى نسبه 3% الهالك دى ثابته على كل المون ... ولا متغيره
> ولو كانت متغيره ياريت تضيفها فى الموضوع ونسبه الهالك بتاعها لأنها هتفرق فى التكلفه


نسبة متغيرة بكل تأكيد لكل خامة على حده . ونراعى تأثيرها على التكلفة لكل بند 
وسوف نجيب على السؤال بلتفصيل إن شاء الله فى وقت لاحق


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (13 أكتوبر 2013)

كرم منصور قال:


> موضوع ممتاز وجهد مشكور للمهندس \طلعت وبخبرتي الطويله في التنفيذ بمصر وخارجها اقيم الموضوع باكثر من ممتاز ويفيد المهندس والدارس والقاول والمستثمر العقاري ويا حبذا اضافه صور من المواقع لزياده الايضاح خاصه صور المعدات وخامات البناء الحديثه التي توفر في الجهد والوقت والخامات وتنتج الافضل ولدي بعض من تلك الصور ساحاول رفعها لكن اشئ الغريب ان طرق البناء الحديث البسيطه لا تنتشر في مصر بسرعه بسبب عدم المام غالبيه مصممي البناء بمصر خاصه في مشروعات الاسكان البسيطه وهي الاغلب فمازال العمل بمصر بالشده الخشبيه من بدايه اكتشاف الخرسانه وتوجد طرق بسيطه توفر نصف الاخشاب للشده وكذلك 30%من الخرسانه باستخدام الفوم والهوردي الطفلي والفوم في واجهات المباني المعرضه لحراره الشمس والحوائط الخفيفه والسريعه الانشاء والتي تقلل الاحمال وبالتالي كميات الخرسانه والحديد والكثير سبقتنا دول فيها مثل البرازيل وجنوب افريقيا واصين والهند وتشابه مشاكل اسكان تلك الدول مع مصر شكرا للمهنس طلعت مره اخري مشاهدة المرفق 92547مشاهدة المرفق 92547مشاهدة المرفق 92548مشاهدة المرفق 92549



شكرا على مشاركتك القيمه ومرورك الطيب 
لقد فتحت المزيد من النقاط المهمه التى تحتاج الى نقاشات مستمره نتمنى التواصل
اما بخصوص الصور ففعلا الموضوع تحول الى موضوع تعلميى فى جوانب كثيره .
وسنحاول تغطية البنود على قدر المستطاع على حسب الاسئلة التى ترد الى 
شكرا مره اخرى على مرورك الطيب


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (13 أكتوبر 2013)

eng_walid_2011 قال:


> الأسعار هي الأسعار المتعارف عليها بمصر وخصوصا الأسكندرية حيث مكان عملي



شهادات متتاليه تؤكد صحة ودقة ما ورد من اسعار . وهذا شيىء جيد
شكرا على المرور الطيب


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (13 أكتوبر 2013)

Mohandes Osama قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا وأتمنى لو تكمل فيه للنهايه أنا بستفيد جدا منك شكرا ليك



شكرا لمرورك الطيب
وسوف نكمل إن شاء الله


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (13 أكتوبر 2013)

nm1996ahzm قال:


> السلام عليكم ان اغلب البلدان العربية اليوم تعيش ظروف غير طبيعية وهذه انعكست على كل شئ بضمنها اسعار التنفيذ ومع ذلك فان الاسعار في العراق ولو انها متفاوتة بين مكان واخر الا انها قريبة من الاسعار المذكورة بالزيادة اوالنقصان .....دمتم



السلام عليكم
دمتم بالف خير وصحه .
شكرا على مرورك الطيب . وفكرك البناء وتحليلك المنطقى 
هذا شيىء يعطينا المزيد من الثقه فى طريقة التحليل وتحديد السعر
تحياتى


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (13 أكتوبر 2013)

كرم منصور قال:


> بشمهندس طلعت ياريت تحلل لنا اسعار الخرسانات بحكم وجودك في مصر المتابع لاسعار الخرسانات يجد اختلاف في اسعار تنفيذها مثلا يعلن بعض المقاولين سعر الخرسانه مونه واجره المتر المكعب ما بين 1200 ل1700ج لمشاريع الاسكان البسيطه والتي تحتوي مكونات المتر 100كجم حديد و350كجم اسمنت و08م3 رمل 0.4رمل واسعار الخامات بتتغير ومعروفه الحديد حاليا سبتمبر013 5400ج الطن متوسط والاسمنت 600ج والزلط والرمل100ج و40ج والمصنعيات فيها تفاوط والمتوسط 250ج م3 المكعب يعني السعر المنطقي 1200ج م3 لكن البعض بيوصل السعر ل1700ج م3 ويعلل ذلك ببعد المكان والاشراف علي التنفيذ والبعض بيطلب اشراف هندسي مبالغ فيه 15% وغيرهم بياخد 5% من قيمه الاعمال كمان الخرسانه الجاهزه تفاوت في الاسعار بين محطه واخره ليس بسبب المسافه لكن يعلل الزياده باستخدام البمب وتحركه رغم الكميات مناسبه فلماذا ابتعد مقاولين الخرسانه عن التسعير المناسب حسب علم النقيسات والاسعار بنعرف الكميات واسعار الخامات والعماله والنثريات واحتمال اي عائق واخيرا نسبه ربح معقول في حدود10-15% بالذات في الكميات لكن نلاحظ ان نسبه الارباح تتجاوز 40% مما يزيد غلاء المساكن .



إن شاء الله البنود القادمه هى الخرسانه المسلحه
شكرا لمرورك الطيب


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (13 أكتوبر 2013)

ياسر تورك قال:


> يا جماعة حد يطمن على المهندس طلعت أخباره عامل إيه صحته كويسة لأنه بقاله فترة مش باين عامة إحنا بندعيله كلنا يارب يكون بخير علشان حتى يكملنا الكورس :80:


السلام عليكم
شكرا على سؤالك عنى وعلى دعاءك لى
انا الحمد لله بخير . اعذرونى كنت مشغول الفترة السابقه 
وإن شاء الله سنكمل الكورس
وشكرا مرة اخرى لك ولكافة الاخوه .
وكل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة عيد الاضحى المبارك 
اعادة الله علينا وعلى الامة الاسلامية بالخير واليمن والبركات


----------



## Ali Srour (18 أكتوبر 2013)

أعمال مد قساطل الصرف الصحي أو مياه الأمطار:
المتر الطولي 30$ في الأرض الصخرية


----------



## mh1234eg (29 أكتوبر 2013)

الطريقة ليست تقريبا بالشكل الموضح ضرب سعر المتر فى ثلاثة فلابد من حساب سعر التكاليف الفعلية على سبيل اجمالى حفر 1000 متر يكون 7000 وسعر المتر 7 جنيهات
يتم حساب هندسى للقواعد ولايكون 350 متر يتم قسمة 7000 جنيها التكلفة الفعالية على الحساب الهندسى للقواعد 350 م3 يكون سعر المتر 7000/350 20جنيها


----------



## علي اِبراهيم (1 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا علي المجهود الاكثر من رائع​


----------



## mghost (2 نوفمبر 2013)

موضوع مهم ياريت لو نبحث عن برامج تنظم حساب تكاليف كل هذه الاعمال بمرونه وتفصيل


----------



## وادى الملوك (4 نوفمبر 2013)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ماجد السلحدار (9 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا جدا


----------



## حسام محمد السعيد (11 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## طارق بيه (12 نوفمبر 2013)

موضوع رائع متابعين معكم ان شاء الله


----------



## شعاب الأشخر (16 نوفمبر 2013)

ماشاء الله معلومات قيمة ودقيقة أحسن الله لك 
تحتاتى


----------



## شعاب الأشخر (16 نوفمبر 2013)

جزيت خيرا


----------



## محب الدين المنياوي (16 نوفمبر 2013)

موضوع مفيد جدا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sharaf911 (20 نوفمبر 2013)

مجهود رائع


----------



## eeldibiki (20 نوفمبر 2013)

مجهود رائع شكراً للجميع وللباشمهندس طلعت أدام الله عليكم جميعا الصحه والعافيه. وأرجو أن يكتمل الموضوع


----------



## metkal (26 نوفمبر 2013)

مجهود رائع شكراً بارك الله بكم​


----------



## kotoz99 (2 ديسمبر 2013)

بسم الله ما شاء الله .. فعلا موضوع متميز جدا .. انا استفدت كتير .. ربنا يجازيك الخير يا بشمهندس طلعت .. وفى انتظار الدخول فى التشطيبات لانها بحر كبير مليئ بالظلمات ... تحياتى لحضرتك


----------



## مصلح بازمول (3 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا واكثر من امثالك وجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك 
ونحن في انتظار تكملة الدورة.............


----------



## fazlok (8 ديسمبر 2013)

Thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanx


----------



## mostafa m3rouf (9 ديسمبر 2013)

أسعار جيدة وأنا أعمل فى مدينة العبور الصناعية والأسعار قريبة من ذلك


----------



## a7med sla7 (31 ديسمبر 2013)

جهد مشكور:77:


----------



## eng-hosny (1 يناير 2014)

مجهود رائع


----------



## ياسر العجيلي (10 يناير 2014)

شكرا للموضوع فهو في غاية الاهمية ولو ان اغلب المقاولين يقومون بتسعير الفقرات من خلال مقاول ثانوي ينصحهم


----------



## loved_boy (30 يناير 2014)

السلام عليكم 
بصراحه 
مجهود يشكر عليه المهندس طلعت
اما بالنسبه للاسعار 
المفروض اننا ناخذ الطريقه المنهجيه 
المهندس طلعت جزاه الله خيرا وضعنا على الطريق
و كل مهندس في اي بلد يضع التحليل و الاسعار الدارجه في هذا البلد 
شكرا مره اخرى 
و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
jabuhashim gmail


----------



## Abdelsalamm (3 فبراير 2014)

وعليكم السلام . اشكر لك هذا الاهتمام بهذا الموضوع ( الاسعار ) ولكن ارى ان تكون كل دولة لحالها لان الاسعار تختلف من دولة الى اخرى حتى تعم الفائدة بشكل موضوعي .


----------



## ahmedt2222 (12 فبراير 2014)

رائع جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mazendrem5 (16 فبراير 2014)

أعمال الحفر في السعودية على أرض
1.رملية ترابية يتراوح من 7 ريال إلى 15 ريال للمتر المكعب.
2. أما الأرض الصخرية يكون غالبا بإتفاق إيجار المعدة في اليوم ( دقاق + شيول + قلاب )


----------



## سبورت (9 مارس 2014)

ألف شكر للمهندس طلعت ولكن لاكتمال الاستفادة رجاء جمع ما قمت به من شرح ممتاز فى ملف pdf او ملف وورد و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## salsabeela (10 مارس 2014)

اها فهمت
شكرا لكم


----------



## قصي حمودي (21 مارس 2014)

مشكور على المعلومات المفيدة جداً


----------



## M ELKADY (24 مارس 2014)

جهد كبير جدا جدا لجميع المهندسين الكبار وارجو ان اشارك باقتراح بسيط 

1 - ارجو تثبيت نقاط تحليل السعر لجميع المشاركين مثلا لتحلل البند علي نقاط ثابته ( مواد - عماله - اخري ) من حيث السعر 
2 - تثبيت وحدة البند وهذا مذكور 
3 - ذكر معدلات التنفيذ 

ولكم مني جزيل الشكر علي المعلومات الفياضه


----------



## M ELKADY (24 مارس 2014)

معذرة : هل ممكن ان نرفع نموزج ل تحليل الاسعار ونطلب من اخوتنا المهندسين ملئه مع ذكر البلد والعمله ثم نعرضه ليكون عندنا 100 تحليل سعر لبند واحد اظن ان هذا يفيد ان شاء الله 
ولكم مني جزيل الشكر
معذرة اريد معرفة كيف ارفع ملف علي الموقع 









Break down Analysis مرقم البند فى المقايسةتوصيف البندالوحدةالكميةهالكالسعر (جنية)إجمالى (جنية) ملاحظات        أولا : المواد        1ــــــــــــــ        2ــــــــــــــ        3ــــــــــــــ        4ــــــــــــــ                  5ــــــــــــــ        7ــــــــــــــ        8ــــــــــــــ                  إجمالى تكاليف المواد0.00   ثانيا : المصنعيات ( مقاول باطن )       1ــــــــــــــ      2ــــــــــــــ       3ــــــــــــــ                 إجمالى تكاليف المصتعيات0.00  ثالثا : العمالة         2ــــــــــــــ        3ــــــــــــــ       إجمالى تكاليف العمالة0.00   رابعا : المعدات       1ــــــــــــــ        1ــــــــــــــ        1ــــــــــــــ        إجمالى تكاليف المعدات0.00  خامسا : مصاريف اخرى        1ــــــــــــــ        إجمالى تكاليف المصاريف الخرى0.00  إضافة % تكاليف غير مباشرة ( مصاريف إدارية ونثرية وضرائب وتأمينات وأرباح )#REF! إجمالى سعر أمر التغيير #REF! 


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (26 مارس 2014)

مشكور على المجهود الطيب


----------



## waelnadi (9 أبريل 2014)

موضوع اكثر من رائع ::::::: يلزم تحديد البلد التي بها الاسعار المعلنة


----------



## محمد باسل رضا (11 أبريل 2014)

الاسعار في العراق اكثر بكثير ساحاول رفعها مستقبلا مع التقدير


----------



## essamrashad (17 أبريل 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا

لماذا لم يتم إستكمال الموضوع حتي التشطيب

في حال وجود رابط أخر لاستكمال الموضوع أرجوا نشره لتعم الفائدة

جزاكم الله خيرا مرة أخري


----------



## sleem12ahm (18 أبريل 2014)

_​ىا جماله_


----------



## egyptsystem (19 أبريل 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## egyptsystem (19 أبريل 2014)

​


----------



## egyptsystem (19 أبريل 2014)




----------



## essamrashad (19 أبريل 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا​
أرجوا أن يقوم الأخوة الزملاء مهندسي التنفيذ بكتابة الأسعار حسب ما يقوموا بتنفيذه أولا بأول كما يلي 

البند ......سعر الوحدة ...... الكمية المنفذة ...... سنة التنفيذ ...... مدة التنفيذ ...... منطقة العمل (المنطقة - الحي) ...... المحافظة

وذلك حتي يعلم الجميع متوسط الأسعار بالمناطق المختلفة .

جزاكم الله خيرا مرة أخري​


----------



## egyptsystem (19 أبريل 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (20 أبريل 2014)

*روابط الكتب التى تم عرض صورها*

*روابط الكتب التى تم عرض صورها
http://www.kutub.info/library/book/14012
http://www.kutub.info/library/book/14021​*


----------



## مهندسة ديلارا (20 أبريل 2014)

thanks


----------



## egyptsystem (23 أبريل 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (23 أبريل 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (23 أبريل 2014)

*التقرير الدوري على مبنى اثناء التنفيذ
http://www.4shared.com/zip/Jdv2u4Lg/_____.html​*


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (23 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير وربنا يعينك وتكمل يابشمهندس


----------



## egyptsystem (24 أبريل 2014)

*صور التنفيذ*

*صور التنفيذ
http://www.4shared.com/zip/O4HgAUjJce/__1.html
http://www.4shared.com/zip/fFrpf3AXba/__2.html
http://www.4shared.com/zip/BsykKYuP/__3.html
http://www.4shared.com/zip/2cVrbq6b/__4.html
http://www.4shared.com/zip/Q9vXPH0B/__5.html
http://www.4shared.com/zip/wexfgEXGce/__6.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (24 أبريل 2014)

*مشاريع الاوتوكاد*

*مشاريع الاوتوكاد
http://www.4shared.com/zip/0MdA43c_/__2014_.html
http://www.4shared.com/zip/LloaZUuU/______.html
http://www.4shared.com/zip/ugd67stW/__2014_.html


http://www.4shared.com/zip/PtSvhDAt/__2014_.html
http://www.4shared.com/zip/k-UQsfwsce/__2014_.html
http://www.4shared.com/zip/0LX8hF0Wba/__2014_.html


http://www.4shared.com/zip/29AorB41/__2014_.html
http://www.4shared.com/zip/CPyiuxUYce/__2014_.html
http://www.4shared.com/zip/mL6w6Clq/__2014_.html​*


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (25 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الهادى ابراهيم2 (25 أبريل 2014)

جزااك الله خيرا


----------



## الهادى ابراهيم2 (27 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ماسبيرو (4 مايو 2014)

يا ريت ملف pdf او word يشتمل على محتويات هذا الموضوع الرائع وجزاكم الله الخير


----------



## egyptsystem (4 مايو 2014)

*

ماسبيرو قال:



يا ريت ملف pdf او word يشتمل على محتويات هذا الموضوع الرائع وجزاكم الله الخير

أنقر للتوسيع...


يا ريت يا هندسة​*


----------



## Moaz Elazizy (5 مايو 2014)

اتمني استكمال الموضوع ووضعه علي هيئه ملف للاستفاده منه للطلبه


----------



## egyptsystem (5 مايو 2014)

Moaz Elazizy قال:


> اتمني استكمال الموضوع ووضعه علي هيئه ملف للاستفاده منه للطلبه



جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (5 مايو 2014)

Moaz Elazizy قال:


> اتمني استكمال الموضوع ووضعه علي هيئه ملف للاستفاده منه للطلبه



ان شاء الله سوف استكمل الموضوع الى نهايته . واعتذر حاليا لضيق الوقت لدى 
واشكر اخى الزميل العزيز egyptsystem على مجهوده الطيب المبارك وعلى حرصه على التواصل معكم وعلى الاضافات التى قدمها 
أسأل الله العلى الكريم ان يبارك له وبه وفيه وان يجزيه خير الجزاء
واتمنى ان يتبرع احد الاخوه بعمل ملف ورد او pdf لما تم تقديمه حتى الان شاكرين له وقته ومجهوده


----------



## egyptsystem (5 مايو 2014)

*

طلعت محمد علي قال:



ان شاء الله سوف استكمل الموضوع الى نهايته . واعتذر حاليا لضيق الوقت لدى 
واشكر اخى الزميل العزيز egyptsystem على مجهوده الطيب المبارك وعلى حرصه على التواصل معكم وعلى الاضافات التى قدمها 
أسأل الله العلى الكريم ان يبارك له وبه وفيه وان يجزيه خير الجزاء
واتمنى ان يتبرع احد الاخوه بعمل ملف ورد او pdf لما تم تقديمه حتى الان شاكرين له وقته ومجهوده



أنقر للتوسيع...


شكرا يا كبير​*


----------



## هويدات (8 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم
انا حابة اشارك بالموضوع بس عندي استفسار 
انا عندي قطعة ارض باكتوبر مساحتها 428 والارض صخرية كام تكلفة حفر الصخر لعمق 3.5 م علما بان العرب هم اللي سيقومون بالعمل حابة اعرف الاسعار قبل الاتفاق معهم ارجو الرد ضروري للاهمية


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (9 مايو 2014)

هويدات قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا حابة اشارك بالموضوع بس عندي استفسار
> انا عندي قطعة ارض باكتوبر مساحتها 428 والارض صخرية كام تكلفة حفر الصخر لعمق 3.5 م علما بان العرب هم اللي سيقومون بالعمل حابة اعرف الاسعار قبل الاتفاق معهم ارجو الرد ضروري للاهمية


السلام عليكم
لا بد من التحقق من ان الارض فعلا صخريه وليست ارض حجريه اوطفليه متحجره 

اذا كانت الارض حجريه او طفليه متحجره فيتراوح سعر الحفر ما بين 25 - 30جنية / م3
على ألا يستلزم ذلك استخدام الشاكوش او الجاك همر

اما فى حالة التربة الصخرية والتى يستلزم لها جاك همر فيتراوح السعر ما بين 50 الى 60جنية / م3

ويمكن التحقق من ذلك عن طريق الرجوع الى تقرير التربه اذا كان هناك جسات اخذت وتقرير اعد 

اما ان لم يكن هناك جسات اخذت . فيتم الاسترشاد بالقطع المجاوره لقطعتك .

لى سؤال فى اى حى من الاحياء تقع تلك الارض ؟


----------



## هويدات (9 مايو 2014)

شكرا لحضرتك على الرد
الارض في السادس من اكتوبر خلف اكاديمية مبارك
والاراضي المجاورة بعضها رملي وبعضها صخري
وللاسف الارض اللي املكها صخرية كمان انا خارج مصر عرفت انها صخرية من غير عمل جسات
كمان باستفسر من حضرتك يعني ايه للمتر المكعب
الحفر سيتم لعمق 3.5م والمساحة 428م


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (9 مايو 2014)

هويدات قال:


> شكرا لحضرتك على الرد
> الارض في السادس من اكتوبر خلف اكاديمية مبارك
> والاراضي المجاورة بعضها رملي وبعضها صخري
> وللاسف الارض اللي املكها صخرية كمان انا خارج مصر عرفت انها صخرية من غير عمل جسات
> ...


من خلال معرفتى بطبيعة الارض فى تلك المنطقه ( خلف اكاديمية مبارك ) الصخور هناك عباره عن صخور رسوبيه ( حجر جيرى ) تختلف درجه صلابته من منطقه لاخرى 
اذا كانت طبيعة الارض صخريه ابتداء من وجه الارض 
لو استطعت الوصول الى سعر من 30 الى 35 جنية / م3 قد يكون سعرا مناسبا جدا
مع ملاحظة ان الحساب سيكون على ما يتم حفره بالفعل 
بمعنى الارض 428 م2 
ما يتم حفره لزوم الاساسات حوالى 70% من مسطح الارض ( البناء على 60 % فقط من المسطح )
وبالتالى سيكون مسطح ما سيتم حفره تقريبا 428 * 70 / 100= 300 م2 تقريبا
اجمالى ما يتم حفره = 300 * 3.5= 1050 م3 

اجمالى السعر سيكون 1050 *35 = 31500 جنيه 
اى التكلفة ستكون تقريبا من 30 الى 35 الف جنيه
المقصود بالمتر المكعب هو حفر متر مسطح فى عمق واحد متر


----------



## khaled eldraginy (10 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم
اولا جزاك الله خيرا م.طلعت علي المعلومات القيمة ربنا يزيدك من العلم
ثانيا: انا مهندس موجود في الرياض و ابحث عن قائمة الاسعار للمواد و قائمة للموردين و مقاولي الباطن هنا في الرياض لاني جديد في المملكة و ليس لي علاقات استطيع من خلالها حصر الموردين و اسعار العمالة و المواد.


----------



## هويدات (10 مايو 2014)

شكرا لحضرتك بس حبيت اوضح انهم هيحفروا الارض بالكامل يعني معنى كده ان الحسبة تكون 428م×35×3.5
كده مظبوط ولا انا غلطانة
وبعدها هيعملوا خرسانة عادية ممكن بعد اذنك اعرف هتتكلف كام مع العلم ان البدروم على 50% والارضي 55 والاول 55%
وشكراً جزيلا


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (10 مايو 2014)

khaled eldraginy قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اولا جزاك الله خيرا م.طلعت علي المعلومات القيمة ربنا يزيدك من العلم
> ثانيا: انا مهندس موجود في الرياض و ابحث عن قائمة الاسعار للمواد و قائمة للموردين و مقاولي الباطن هنا في الرياض لاني جديد في المملكة و ليس لي علاقات استطيع من خلالها حصر الموردين و اسعار العمالة و المواد.



السلام عليكم
شكرا على مرورك الطيب . 
تستطيع ان تحصل على عروض اسعار لمختلف البنود بعمل اعلان صغير على احد مواقع الانترت 
استطيع ان اساعدك داخل مصر اذا كنت فى احتياج لاى شيىء . 
شكرا على مرورك الطيب


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (10 مايو 2014)

هويدات قال:


> شكرا لحضرتك بس حبيت اوضح انهم هيحفروا الارض بالكامل يعني معنى كده ان الحسبة تكون 428م×35×3.5
> كده مظبوط ولا انا غلطانة
> وبعدها هيعملوا خرسانة عادية ممكن بعد اذنك اعرف هتتكلف كام مع العلم ان البدروم على 50% والارضي 55 والاول 55%
> وشكراً جزيلا



كلامك صحيح اذا كان الحفر للمسطح بالكامل 
ولكن اذا اردت الاكتفاء بحفر مساحة الاساسات فقط مع حفر شريطى للسور يكون ذلك اكثر توفيرا للنفقات خاصة اذا ما وضعتى فى الاعتبار ان كل ما يتم حفره سيعاد ردمه برمال نظيفة مورده من خارج الموقع

اما بخصوص تكلفة الخرسانه العادية للاساسات او اى عنصر اخر . 
تفضلى بارفاق الرسومات الخاصة بالاساسات وسنقوم بحساب التكاليف لها

تحياتى


----------



## egyptsystem (10 مايو 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## هويدات (12 مايو 2014)

شكراً على تعاونك معي وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## randa_elteadwy (16 يونيو 2014)

الله ينور


----------



## egyptsystem (21 يونيو 2014)

*شكرا يا كبير على مجهودك المستمر*

*شكرا يا كبير على مجهودك المستمر
ده من شيم الكبار
الذين لا يبغون سوى وجه الله
مع تحيات جروب هانى عصمت
رجاء يا دائم الابداع و التميز
مقالة توضح فيها اهم مائة نقطة
يجب ان يراعيها مهندس الموقع
يمكن تحويلها الى كتيب مستقبلا
بارك الله فيكم و نفع بكم​*


----------



## egyptsystem (21 يونيو 2014)

*تم اعادة رفع كورس تنفيذ احترافى*

*تم اعادة رفع كورس تنفيذ احترافى
1



2



3



4



5



6



7



8



9



10



11



12


​*


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (22 يونيو 2014)

*رد: شكرا يا كبير على مجهودك المستمر*



egyptsystem قال:


> *شكرا يا كبير على مجهودك المستمر
> ده من شيم الكبار
> الذين لا يبغون سوى وجه الله
> مع تحيات جروب هانى عصمت
> ...



السلام عليكم
شكرا م هانى على كلماتك الطيبه وعلى حسن ظنكم بى 
جعل الله ذلك في ميزان حسناتكم وبارك الله لكم وبكم وفيكم .
بخصوص المقاله التى طلبتها هى فكره جيده جدا اتمنى من الله ان يعيننى على تنفيذها ان شاء الله بعد استكمال هذا الموضوع والذى اعتقد انه في بداياته حيث اننا لم نتتطرق الا لبعض البنود القليله ويتبقى باقى البنود الانشائيه ثم البنود المعماريه بكثرتها وتفاصيل بنودها المختلفه واسعارها ويليها ما نستطيع ايجازه من بنود الكهرباء والالكتروميكانيك قدر المستطاع على الاقل البنود الاكثر شيوعا 
الموضوع ثقيل جدا وطويل واتمنى من الله بجهودكم وتواصلكم المستمر وتحفيذكم الذى لا ينقطع استكماله وارحب بكافة الجهود والاضافات . وكل عام وانتم بخير 
( الملف الذى ارفقه هل قمت بتجربته . هناك مشكله في الملف المضغوط عند فك الضغط . اتمنى ان تقوم بتجربته )


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (22 يونيو 2014)

*رد: تم اعادة رفع كورس تنفيذ احترافى*



egyptsystem قال:


> *تم اعادة رفع كورس تنفيذ احترافى
> 1
> 
> 
> ...



بارك الله فيك وبك ولك . وجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## egyptsystem (22 يونيو 2014)

*( الملف الذى ارفقه هل قمت بتجربته . هناك مشكله في الملف المضغوط عند فك الضغط . اتمنى ان تقوم بتجربته*

*( الملف الذى ارفقه هل قمت بتجربته . هناك مشكله في الملف المضغوط عند فك الضغط . اتمنى ان تقوم بتجربته ) 

انا مش فاهم​*


----------



## egyptsystem (22 يونيو 2014)

*عموما من لا يشكر الناس لا يشكر الله
من حقك علينا الدعاء بظاهر الغيب​*


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (23 يونيو 2014)

*رد: ( الملف الذى ارفقه هل قمت بتجربته . هناك مشكله في الملف المضغوط عند فك الضغط . اتمنى ان تقوم بتج*



egyptsystem قال:


> *( الملف الذى ارفقه هل قمت بتجربته . هناك مشكله في الملف المضغوط عند فك الضغط . اتمنى ان تقوم بتجربته )
> 
> انا مش فاهم​*



ما قصدته انه عند فتح اى من الملفات المرفقه داخل الملف المضغوط تعطى رسالة خطأ

عموما شكرا لاعادة الرفع 

بارك الله فيك ولك وبك . وجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## egyptsystem (23 يونيو 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## egyptsystem (25 يونيو 2014)

*تشطيبات 2050 ..... هدية شهر رمضان الكريم




المحتوى
اعمال المبانى
البياض
الدهانات
الابواب و الشبابيك
الاعمال الصحية
الاعمال الكهربائية
الاعمال الميكانيكية التكييف المصاعد السلالم المتحركة
الاعمال المعدنية
الارضيات
التكسيات المصمته
الاسقف المعلقة
تشطيبات الجبس
العزل المائى الحرارى الصوتى
الترميم و التدعيم
GRC
السلالم
الواجهات الزجاجية
الالومنيوم
الزجاج و البلاستيك
الخرسانة المطبوعة
بلاط الانترلوك
القرميد
القواطيع
ورق الحائط
تشطيب حمام السباحة​*


----------



## egyptsystem (28 يونيو 2014)

*اعادة ترتيب ملفات التنفيذ*

*اعادة ترتيب ملفات التنفيذ ​*


----------



## egyptsystem (28 يونيو 2014)

*رمضان كريم*

*رمضان كريم
شقة 100 م2
ثلاثة غرف و صالة و حمام و مطبخ
بالدور الارضى
رجاء عرض اسعار البنود بدون تحليل
م3 حفر صخر
م3 حفر رمال
م3 ردم رمال نظيفة من خارج الموقع
م2 عزل اساسات
م3 خرسانة عادية
م3 خرسانة مسلحة
م2 مبانى
م2 بياض
م2 دهانات
صحى مقطوعية
كهربة مقطوعية
نجارة باب و شباك مقطوعية
م2 ارضيات
م2 اسقف معلقة
ارجو الاستجابة و شكرا​*


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (28 يونيو 2014)

*رد: رمضان كريم*



egyptsystem قال:


> *رمضان كريم
> شقة 100 م2
> ثلاثة غرف و صالة و حمام و مطبخ
> بالدور الارضى
> ...


السلام عليكم
كل عام وانتم بخير . والله اكرم
بخصوص ما تفضلت بالسؤال عنه 
فستكون الاسعار في المتوسط على حسب الموقع للمشروع كتالى 
م3 حفر صخر = 55 جنية / م3 غير شامل نقل المخلفات
م3 حفر رمال = 6 جنية حفر فقط بدون نقل المخلفات يضاف في المتوسط من 5 الى 6 جنية / م3 نقل مخلفات على حسب مسافة النقل للمقالب والوقت المستغرق لكل نقله .
م3 ردم رمال نظيفة من خارج الموقع = 18- 20 جنيه اذا كان سعر التوريد للمتر المكعب من الرمال 12 جنيه 
م2 عزل اساسات 
عزل بيتومين عادى على البارد 6 جنيه / م2
عزل بيتومين مؤكسد 10 - 12 جنية / م2 
عزل بيتومين مؤكسد : عادى بنسبة 1:3 = 8 - 9 جنيه / م2
م3 خرسانة عادية :- 
قواعد منفصله = 320 الى 350 جنية / م3 جهد خرسانه 200 كجم / سم2
لبشه = 250 الى 270 جنية / م3 جهد الخرسانه 200 كجم / سم2

م3 خرسانة مسلحة :-

الاساسات ( 80 كجم حديد / م3 في المتوسط ) = 930 - 950 كجم / م3
اعمدة ( 160 كجم حديد / م3 في المتوسط ) = 1450 - 1500 كجم / م3
اسقف ( 100 كجم حديد / م3 في المتوسط ) = 1100 - 1150 كجم / م3

م2 مبانى :- 
سمك 10 سم 45 جنيه / م2
سمك 12 سم 50 - 55 جنية / م2 

مبانى م3 : - 380 - 420 جنية / م3

م2 بياض :-
مواصفات بؤج فقط = 25 جنية / م2
مواصفات بؤج واوتار = 30 جنية / م2 
مواصفات تركيب زوايا فليسبيكو بالاضافه الى التأكيس والزوى والتربيع 40 جنية / م2


م2 دهانات : - 
دهانات بلاستيك لون ابيض سكيب او سايبس = 16 جنية / م2
دهانات بلاستيك الوان سكيب او سكيب = 18 جنية / م2
دهانات جوتن حسب اللون المطلوب ( داخلى ) = 20 - 25 جنية / م2


صحى مقطوعية
الصحى اسعار خامات المواسير الصرف والتغذيه في حدود 2000 جنية
اسعار المصنعيات للحمام والمطبخ = 1000 
القطع والاكسسوارت حسب الطلب في المتوسط 
حوض جرافينا = 300 جنيه 
قاعدة جرافينا = 650 جنيه 
حوض استانلس عين واحده = 120
اما اسعار ديوارفيت
حوض = 600 جنيه
القاعده = 900 - 1250 
حوض استانلس بصفايه وعين = 280


كهربة مقطوعية

في المتوسط الخامات = 2000 - 2500 بخلاف الاكسسوارت 
المصنعيات = 1200 - 1500

نجارة باب و شباك مقطوعية
باب غرفه حشو 300 - 400 جنيه
باب قشره ارو = 450 جنيه
باب شقه قشره ارو = 450 - 600
باب شقه حشو 450 - 650
الشبابيك مقاس 100 *100 او 120 * 120 في المتوسط من 250 الى 350 جنية بخلاف الزجاج والسلك 
اسعار التركيب من 50 الى 60 جنيه في المتوسط للقطعه الواحده


م2 اسقف معلقة :-
بلاطات فينيل 60 * 60 = 70 - 80 جنيه / م2
اسقف الواح جبس من الجبس الابيض انتاج شركه كنف = 100 - 120 جنيه م م2
جبس اخضر للحمامات = 120 جنيه / م2
جبس احمر للمطابخ = 130 جنية / م2

الاسعار عاليه هى متوسط الاسعار السائده في مصر 
تحياتى لك وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## egyptsystem (28 يونيو 2014)

*رد: رمضان كريم*

*

طلعت محمد علي قال:



السلام عليكم
كل عام وانتم بخير . والله اكرم
بخصوص ما تفضلت بالسؤال عنه 
فستكون الاسعار في المتوسط على حسب الموقع للمشروع كتالى 
م3 حفر صخر = 55 جنية / م3 غير شامل نقل المخلفات
م3 حفر رمال = 6 جنية حفر فقط بدون نقل المخلفات يضاف في المتوسط من 5 الى 6 جنية / م3 نقل مخلفات على حسب مسافة النقل للمقالب والوقت المستغرق لكل نقله .
م3 ردم رمال نظيفة من خارج الموقع = 18- 20 جنيه اذا كان سعر التوريد للمتر المكعب من الرمال 12 جنيه 
م2 عزل اساسات 
عزل بيتومين عادى على البارد 6 جنيه / م2
عزل بيتومين مؤكسد 10 - 12 جنية / م2 
عزل بيتومين مؤكسد : عادى بنسبة 1:3 = 8 - 9 جنيه / م2
م3 خرسانة عادية :- 
قواعد منفصله = 320 الى 350 جنية / م3 جهد خرسانه 200 كجم / سم2
لبشه = 250 الى 270 جنية / م3 جهد الخرسانه 200 كجم / سم2

م3 خرسانة مسلحة :-

الاساسات ( 80 كجم حديد / م3 في المتوسط ) = 930 - 950 كجم / م3
اعمدة ( 160 كجم حديد / م3 في المتوسط ) = 1450 - 1500 كجم / م3
اسقف ( 100 كجم حديد / م3 في المتوسط ) = 1100 - 1150 كجم / م3

م2 مبانى :- 
سمك 10 سم 45 جنيه / م2
سمك 12 سم 50 - 55 جنية / م2 

مبانى م3 : - 380 - 420 جنية / م3

م2 بياض :-
مواصفات بؤج فقط = 25 جنية / م2
مواصفات بؤج واوتار = 30 جنية / م2 
مواصفات تركيب زوايا فليسبيكو بالاضافه الى التأكيس والزوى والتربيع 40 جنية / م2


م2 دهانات : - 
دهانات بلاستيك لون ابيض سكيب او سايبس = 16 جنية / م2
دهانات بلاستيك الوان سكيب او سكيب = 18 جنية / م2
دهانات جوتن حسب اللون المطلوب ( داخلى ) = 20 - 25 جنية / م2


صحى مقطوعية
الصحى اسعار خامات المواسير الصرف والتغذيه في حدود 2000 جنية
اسعار المصنعيات للحمام والمطبخ = 1000 
القطع والاكسسوارت حسب الطلب في المتوسط 
حوض جرافينا = 300 جنيه 
قاعدة جرافينا = 650 جنيه 
حوض استانلس عين واحده = 120
اما اسعار ديوارفيت
حوض = 600 جنيه
القاعده = 900 - 1250 
حوض استانلس بصفايه وعين = 280


كهربة مقطوعية

في المتوسط الخامات = 2000 - 2500 بخلاف الاكسسوارت 
المصنعيات = 1200 - 1500

نجارة باب و شباك مقطوعية
باب غرفه حشو 300 - 400 جنيه
باب قشره ارو = 450 جنيه
باب شقه قشره ارو = 450 - 600
باب شقه حشو 450 - 650
الشبابيك مقاس 100 *100 او 120 * 120 في المتوسط من 250 الى 350 جنية بخلاف الزجاج والسلك 
اسعار التركيب من 50 الى 60 جنيه في المتوسط للقطعه الواحده


م2 اسقف معلقة :-
بلاطات فينيل 60 * 60 = 70 - 80 جنيه / م2
اسقف الواح جبس من الجبس الابيض انتاج شركه كنف = 100 - 120 جنيه م م2
جبس اخضر للحمامات = 120 جنيه / م2
جبس احمر للمطابخ = 130 جنية / م2

الاسعار عاليه هى متوسط الاسعار السائده في مصر 
تحياتى لك وكل عام وانتم بخير




أنقر للتوسيع...


عموما لك منى الدعاء بظاهر الغيب
مع احترامى و تقديرى و اعتزازى​*


----------



## egyptsystem (28 يونيو 2014)

*الاسعار للارضيات*

*الاسعار للارضيات​*


----------



## egyptsystem (29 يونيو 2014)

*كتيب جديد عن اسعار التنفيذ 2014
باذن الله
صادر عن المهندس طلعت محمد على
بعد استكمال
سعر الارضيات
سعر القرميد
سعر الواجهة الزجاجية
الاعمال الكهربائية
نوع و قطر خرطوم الكهرباء بالسقف
نوع و قطر ماسورة الكهرباء للصاعد و داخل الشقة
الاعمال الصحية
نوع و قطر ماسورة الصحى داخل و خارج الشقة
المصنعيات
السائق و مساعده
النجار المسلح و مساعده
الحداد المسلح و مساعده
الفورمجى
عامل الطبلية
البناء و مساعده
المبيض و مساعده
المبلط و مساعده
الدهان و مساعده
المرخاماتى و مساعده
العامل العادى​*


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (29 يونيو 2014)

السلام عليكم
شكرا مهندس / هانى على جهدكم الوافر وعلى تحفيزكم المستمر . 
اسأل الله لى ولكم ولباقى الاخوه الصحة والعافيه والستر في الدنيا وفى الاخره

سنحاول استكمال تحليل باقى البنود بأذن الله 
وقبل استكمال تحليل الاسعار لابد من الاشاره الى بعض النقاط الهامه
1- زيادة سعر الصرف للدولار بصوره كبيره وغير مستقره فالصعود والهبوط مستمر وسنحاول ربط الاسعار بالدولار قدر الامكان مع الاعتماد على العمله المحليه ( الجنيه المصرى ) .
2- حدثت طفره في اسعار الكثير من الخامات ومنها الاسمنت الذى وصل سعر الطن له الى ما يقارب 800 جنية / طن وكذلك سعر الخشب والذى قفز الى ما يقارب 3200 جنية / م3 من الخشب السويدى وبالتالى حدث تحرك للاسعار في اتجاه الصعود وهذا سيؤثر بكل تأكيد على ى تحليل الاسعار للكثير من البنود 

سوف نستكمل تحليل الاسعار بتحليل بنود الخرسانه المسلحه
العوامل التى تحدد تكلفة تنفيذ اعمال الخرسانه

1- الخامات
حديد
خرسانه بمكو
2- المصنعيات
- النجارة
- الحدادة
-الصب
3- الشده المستخدمه في التنفيذ ونوعها ومكوناتها

اولا الخامات :
- تغير الاسعار بشكل متزايد ومستمر على مستوى العالم وعدم ثباته
- ارتباط تلك الصناعات الثقيلة بالطاقة واسعار المنتجات البترولية المختلفة واسعار الغاز الطبيعى
اعتقد أن حادثه تحدث هنا او هناك او خبر سياسى او اقتصادى يؤثر مباشرة على اسعار النفط واسعار الغاز الطبيعى ومن ثم يمتد ذلك التأثير الى تلك الصناعات المهمة ومنها الحديد والاسمنت .
ومنا هنا نلاحظ العوامل العديدة والتغيرات الغير المحتملة والغير متوقعه التى تحدث فى اى وقت من الاوقات .

- دعم الطاقة ورفع الدعم وعدم رفع الدعم ورفع الدعم كليا ورفع الدعم جزئيا . اعتقد انها كلها مصطلحات مهمة تشير الى أن سياسة الحكومات على المدى القصير والبعيد تحدد اسعار السوق بشكل كبير

اعتقد أن وضوح الرؤى للحكومات واتباع سياسات محددة ومعروفة سلفا مع وضع الخطط طويلة الاجل يساعد كثيرا فى فهم مجريات السوق وتحرك الاسعار ومدى الزيادة المتبعة .

- الضرائب المباشرة التى تفرضها الحكومات على المصانع مباشرة ومنها ضريبة الارباح الصناعية وضريبة المبيعات وكذلك الدمغات الخاصة وغيرها والتى يتم خصمها من المنبع ( من المصنع ) تؤثر بكل تأكيد تأثيرا مباشرا على سعر المنتج النهائى
فى دولة مثل مصر تفرض الحكومه ضريبة مبيعات بقيمة ثابتة 10 %
يتم تطبيقها فى كل المصانع على سعر المنتج مباشرة ومنها مصانع الحديد والاسمنت . تدرس الحكومة فرض زيادة فى ضريبة المبيعات بقيمة 7% وهذا الخبر غير مؤكد يتم تداوله ونفيه وتأكيده وعدم صحته وهكذا
عدم وضوح الاستراتجيات وعدم القدرة على تطبيقها يصعب من مسئولية المتناقص ( المقاول ) فى دراسة الاسعار ووضع اسعار يتم تطبيقها على فترة مشروع قد تكون ليست بالقصيرة . اعتقد انها من اصعب الامور التى تمر على المقاول او المتناقص عند تحليل السعر فهو فى حيرة من امره
بالاضافة الى العوامل السابقة فلكل دولة خصوصيتها فى تحديد قيمة الاسعار للمنتجات المختلفة . يتم ذلك بتطبيق سياسات معينة ومنها تطبيق اتفاقيات دولية معينة تسمح بتبادل السلع .
او فرض جمارك بقيم معينة كذلك للسلع المختلفة .
او حظر استيراد سلع معينة .

- عامل النقل للخامات من العوامل المهمة فكلما بعد موقع المشروع عن موقع التصنيع والتوزيع يزداد السعر
فمثلا ما يخص حديد التسليح فتجد اسعار محافظات الصعيد تزداد بقيمة حوالى 100 جنية للطن عن سعرة داخل القاهرة الكبرى .

2- اما فيما يخص المصنعيات
النجارة والحدادة والصب .
فلا يخفى على احد التطور الهائل الذى حدث فى شدات النجارة على سبيل المثال فمن الشدات الخشبية التقليدية ( العروق واللتزانة ) الى الشدات المعدنية المختلفة واستخدام الواح البلى وود . الى الشدات الهيدروليكية
والملاحظ انه كلما زاد هذا التطور فأن قيمة الشدة نفسها يزداد سعرها وتقل قيمة المصنعية فالمجهود المبذول فى شدة معدنية جاهرة يقل كثيرا عن المجهود الذى يتطلبة عمل شدة خشبية .
وحسب امتلاك الشركة او المقاول لتلك الشدات اوالشدات خشبية تتحدد التكاليف.
اما فيما يخص اعمال الصي فلا يخفى على احد التطور الهائل الذ1ى حدث فى طرق الصب من طرق صب تقليدية ( بالقروانه والجردل ) الى استخدام الخلاطات . الى محطات الخرسانة الجاهزة بانواعاها وتجهيزاتها المختلفة وانواع البامب المتحرك او الثابت . الى معدات احدث ( احد منتجات الشركات الاوربية عربة ترانس ميكس تعمل كمحطة متنقله . تجهز وتصب فى نفس التوقيت .)
وكلما كانت التكنولوجيا متوفرة فى اعتقادى سيؤثر ذلك بالايجاب على التكاليف ومن ثم السعر .
اعتقد أن التفكير فى استخدام طرق تقليدية فى الصب بات من الماضى
ومع ذلك فنحن مضطرين لاستخدامه فى اوقات كثيرة لظروف شتى ومن ثم وجب علينا تحليل السعر حسب المكونات والطريقة التليدية فى الصب


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (29 يونيو 2014)

اسعار الخامات في المتوسط
حديد التسليح طن = يتراوح من 3500 الى 3650 جنيه
الاسمنت البورتلاندى العادى يتراوح ما بين 740 - 770 جنيه / طن
اسعار الصب : على حسب محتوى الاسمنت وجهد الخرسانه وطريقة الصب المتبعه 

اسعار المصنعيات شامله العده الخشبيه 
- الاساسات 
قواعد منفصله من 150 - 180 جنيه / م3
لبشه خرسانه عاديه 
من 100 - 120 جنيه / م3
الاعمدة والاسقف للدور الارضى من 160 الى 200 جنيه / م3 
الاعمدة والاسقف للدور المتكرر نفس الاسعار السابقه يضاف اليها علاوه 10 جنية / م3 للدور الواحد 
تقل تلك الاسعار في حالة الاسقف flat slab بنسبه تصل الى حوالى 10 % 
الاسعار السابقه هى متوسط الاسعار المبدئيه وكل حاله تختلف عن الاخرى ولكل منشأ ظروفه الخاصه به والتى تؤثر بكل تأكيد على السعر


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (30 يونيو 2014)

والى بنود الاعمال مباشرة والتى تحتوى على الكثير من التفاصيل 

1- خرسانة مسلحة للأساسات :-بالمتر المكعب توريد وعملخرسانة مسلحة لزوم الأساسات [ قواعد منفصلة ] حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسوماتالتنفيذية والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عاديللمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهزالميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقلعن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزملنهو العمل كاملا.

يشمل بند الاساسات قواعد منفصله القواعد والسملات والشدادات في حالة وجودها

التكاليف المباشره :-

1- حديد التسليح : - نقوم بحساب كمية الحديد / م3 حسب تفريدة الحديد ( طريقة رص وتوزيع الحديد ) 
وذلك بقسمة كمية الحديد / كمية الخرسانه المسلحة للقواعد وتشمل كمية الحديد الحديد المستخدم لاشارات الاعمدة حيث يتم تحميل كميته على القواعد
وكذلك تشمل الحسابات كميات الحديد للسملات والشدادات وبادىء السلم وخلافه 

في المتوسط تكون كمية الحديد للأساسات قواعد منفصله من 75 - 85 كجم / م3 وتؤخذ في المتوسط 80 كجم / م3 

وبالتالى تكلفة حديد التسليح = 80 * 5.5 = 440 جنية / م3

تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3 
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جنية / م3 
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده ) 
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر 170 جنية / م3 
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 4 جنية / م3 
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جنية / م3 

وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره 
= 440 + 5+330+170 + 4+5 = 954 جنية / م3

التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 954 *.5 = 477 جنية / م3




سعر المتر المكعب = 954 + 477 = 1431 جنية / م3 

( تقريبا 205 دولار / م3 )


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (30 يونيو 2014)

في حالة وجود عدة خشبيه لدى الشركة وتم اسناد اعمال الحدادة والنجاره بدون عدة لمقاول باطن ستكون تكلفة المصنعيات كتالى 

- اعمال الحدادة للأساسات = 30 - 35 جنية / م3
- اعمال النجارة = 70 - 85 جنية / م3 
- هالك الخشب يتم حسابه في المتوسط =15- 20 جنية / م3 
وبالتالى ستكون تكلفة المتر المكعب = 30 + 80 + 20 = 130 جنية / م3

واذا ما قورن الفرق في التكاليف في حالة اسناد الاعمال لمقاول باطن بعده او بدون سيكون الفرق 
= 170- 130 = 40 جنية / م3
او ما يعادل كنسبة = 40 / 1430 * 100 = 2.8 % او ما يقل عن 3 % من سعر البند


----------



## egyptsystem (30 يونيو 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (30 يونيو 2014)

في حالة وجود نسب عاليه من الاملاح والكبريتات يستخدم اسمنت مقاوم للكبريتات وتكون صيغة البند :- 
خرسانة مسلحة للأساسات :-بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الأساسات [ قواعد منفصلة ] حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات التنفيذية والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي مقاوم للكبريتات للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقلعن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا.

نفس تكاليف البند السابق فقط سيزداد تكلفة منتج الخرسانه بنفس النسبه في زيادة سعر الاسمنت من اسمنت بورتلاندى عادى الى اسمنت مقاوم للكبريتات 
الفرق في السعر في حدود 50 جنية / طن 
تكلفة الخرسانه ستزداد بقيمة 50 *7 / 20 = 17.5 جنية / م3
مما سيؤدى الى زيادة سعر البند في حدود 25 جنية / م3 
سيكون السعر الاجمالى م3 = 1455 جنية / م3 
او ما يوازى 208 دولار / م3


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (30 يونيو 2014)

3- خرسانة مسلحة للأساسات ( قواعد شريطيه ) :-
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الأساسات [ قواعد شريطية ] حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات التنفيذية والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي مقاوم للكبريتات للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقلعن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا.

نفس طريقة التحليل السابقه فقط متوسط كمية الحديد سيكون اعلى واسعار المصنعيات ستكون اقل 

- كمية الحديد في المتوسط ستكون في حدود 95 - 100 كجم / م3 
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 100 *55= 550 جنيه
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جنية / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر 120 جنية / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 4 جنية / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جنية / م3

وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 550 + 5+330+120 + 4+5 = 1014 جنية / م3

التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1014 *.5 = 507جنية / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 1014 + 507 = 1521 جنية / م3

( تقريبا 217 دولار / م3 )


----------



## egyptsystem (30 يونيو 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## egyptsystem (30 يونيو 2014)

*شرح مختصر*

*يا ريت يا كبير
شرح مختصر بدون تحليل عن
خراطيم و مواسير الكهرباء
مواسير الصحى​*


----------



## egyptsystem (30 يونيو 2014)

*نحاول اعداد كتيب مختصر عن اسعار التنفيذ 2014*

*نحاول اعداد كتيب مختصر عن اسعار التنفيذ 2014
رجاء الاجابة عن الاسئلة باختصار بدون تحليل​*


----------



## egyptsystem (30 يونيو 2014)

*جديد صور التنفيذ من المهندس المحترم امين جولس*

*جديد صور التنفيذ من المهندس المحترم امين جولس











​*


----------



## egyptsystem (1 يوليو 2014)

*رجاء ابداء الرأى فى حالة رفض اعداد كتيب اسعار التنفيذ 2014*

*رجاء ابداء الرأى فى حالة رفض
اعداد كتيب اسعار التنفيذ 2014​*


----------



## egyptsystem (1 يوليو 2014)

*المهندس رزق حجاوى رفض
اعداد كتيب البوست تنشن​*


----------



## egyptsystem (1 يوليو 2014)

*المهندس محمد سنبل رفض
رفع كتب الدورة
بالرغم من وعده بالرفع​*


----------



## egyptsystem (1 يوليو 2014)

*بالرغم من الرفض
لكننا نحترم الجميع
من حقهم الرفض​*


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (1 يوليو 2014)

*رد: رجاء ابداء الرأى فى حالة رفض اعداد كتيب اسعار التنفيذ 2014*



egyptsystem قال:


> *رجاء ابداء الرأى فى حالة رفض
> اعداد كتيب اسعار التنفيذ 2014​*



السلام عليكم
اخى العزيز م / هانى 
من ناحية المبدأ لا يوجد اى  رفض لاعداد مثل هذا الكتيب . 
بل على العكس مجهود طيب مبارك من حقك علينا ان نشكرك عليه ونبارك لك ما تصنع 
ولكن اتحفظ على السرعه في الاعداد فاعتقد انه من الافضل ان يكون هناك بعض من التفصيل والتحليل للأسعار حتى تعم الافاده اكثر 
مع الوعد بتكثيف البنود حتى نتمكن من الانتهاء منها خلال شهر رمضان المبارك 
تحياتى لك


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (1 يوليو 2014)

4- خرسانة مسلحة للأساسات ( لبشه مسلحه ) :-
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الأساسات [ لبشه مسلحه ] حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادى للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقلعن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا.

- كمية الحديد في المتوسط ستكون في حدود 50 - 60 كجم / م3
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 55 *5.5= 302 جنيه
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جنية / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر 100 جنية / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 3 جنية / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 4 جنية / م3

وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 302 + 5+330+100 + 3+4 = 744جنية / م3

التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 744 *.5 = 372 جنية / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 744 + 372 = 1116 جنية / م3

( تقريبا 159 دولار / م3 )


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (1 يوليو 2014)

*رد: رجاء ابداء الرأى فى حالة رفض اعداد كتيب اسعار التنفيذ 2014*

5- خرسانة مسلحة للحوائط السانده :-
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الحوائط السانده حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادى للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقلعن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا.

- كمية الحديد في المتوسط ستكون في حدود 100 - 110 كجم / م3
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 105 *5.5= 577 جنيه
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جنية / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر 170 جنية / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 5 جنية / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جنية / م3

وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 577 + 5+330+170 + 5+5 = 1092جنية / م3

التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1092 *.5 = 546 جنية / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 1092 + 546 = 1638 جنية / م3

( تقريبا 234 دولار / م3 )


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (1 يوليو 2014)

6-خرسانة مسلحة للخوازيق:-بالمتر الطولي توريد وعمل خوازيق ميكانيكي بالتفريغ من الخرسانة المسلحة بالأبعاد والأطوال والتسليح المبين باللوحات التنفيذية وخرسانةالخازوق ذات محتوي اسمنتي لا يقل عن 400كجم أسمنت بولاتلاندي عادي للمتر المكعب منالخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الأنشائية مع الدمك الميكانيكي جيداو المعالجة و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة رتبة لا تقل عن 300 كجم/سم2 والسعر يشمل اجراء اختبار التحميل ويشمل كلما يلزم حسب اصول الصناعه والمواصفات  قطر 40 سم
( مثال : خوازيق قطر 40 سم وباجمالى طول 20 م .. والتسليح 8 قطر 16 مم وبطول 12 م وكانات حلزونيه قطر 8مم والمسافه البينيه 15 سم )
كمية الحديد للخازوق الواحد = 8 ×12×1.58= 152 كجم 
كانات بقطر 8 مم بطريق تقريبه = 35 كجم 
اجمالى الحديد = 152+35 = 187 كجم 
اجمالى كمية الخرسانه للخازوق الواحد = 3.14 * 0.2*0.2*20= 2.5 م3 
باضافه كمية 0.25 م3 هالك خرسانه بعد صب الخازوق 
اجمالى الخرسانه = 2.5 + 0.25= 2.75 م3
حساب التكاليف المباشره :-
كمية الحديد = 187 * 5.5 = 1028 جنيه
مصنعيات الحديد شامل اللحام = 200 جنيه للخازوق الواحد 
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحه 
تكلفة م3 خرسانه جهد 300 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت لا يقل عن 400 كجم / م3 شامل اضافات مؤخرات الشك وشامل الصب باستخدام البامب . التكلفه = 400 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخازوق الواحد = 400 × 2.75 = 1100
اجمالى تكلفة الخازوق من الخامات والصب = 1028 +200+1100 = 2328 جنيه
تكلفة المتر الطولى = 2328 / 20 = 116.4 جنيه / م . ط
تكلفة المتر الطولى باستخدام ماكينة الخوازيق = 50 - 60 جنيه / م .ط ( حسب عدد الخوازيق )
اجمالى التكلفة للمتر الطولى = 116.4 +55 = 171.4 جنيه
التكلفة الغير مباشرة وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 171.4*0.5= 85.7 جنيه / م.ط 
اجمالى السعر للمتر الطولى =171.4+ 85.7 = 257 جنية / م.ط ( تقريبا )
او ما يوازى 37 دولار / م .ط


----------



## م. محمد الصعيدي (1 يوليو 2014)

موضوع مميز 

تقبل مروري 

تحياتي لك


----------



## egyptsystem (1 يوليو 2014)

*رد: رجاء ابداء الرأى فى حالة رفض اعداد كتيب اسعار التنفيذ 2014*



طلعت محمد علي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخى العزيز م / هانى
> من ناحية المبدأ لا يوجد اى رفض لاعداد مثل هذا الكتيب .
> بل على العكس مجهود طيب مبارك من حقك علينا ان نشكرك عليه ونبارك لك ما تصنع
> ...



جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## egyptsystem (1 يوليو 2014)

*العوامل التى تحدد تكلفة تنفيذ اعمال الخرسانه*

*العوامل التى تحدد تكلفة تنفيذ اعمال الخرسانه

1- الخامات
حديد
خرسانه بمكو
2- المصنعيات
- النجارة
- الحدادة
-الصب
3- الشده المستخدمه في التنفيذ ونوعها ومكوناتها

اولا الخامات :
- تغير الاسعار بشكل متزايد ومستمر على مستوى العالم وعدم ثباته
- ارتباط تلك الصناعات الثقيلة بالطاقة واسعار المنتجات البترولية المختلفة واسعار الغاز الطبيعى
اعتقد أن حادثه تحدث هنا او هناك او خبر سياسى او اقتصادى يؤثر مباشرة على اسعار النفط واسعار الغاز الطبيعى ومن ثم يمتد ذلك التأثير الى تلك الصناعات المهمة ومنها الحديد والاسمنت .
ومنا هنا نلاحظ العوامل العديدة والتغيرات الغير المحتملة والغير متوقعه التى تحدث فى اى وقت من الاوقات .

- دعم الطاقة ورفع الدعم وعدم رفع الدعم ورفع الدعم كليا ورفع الدعم جزئيا . اعتقد انها كلها مصطلحات مهمة تشير الى أن سياسة الحكومات على المدى القصير والبعيد تحدد اسعار السوق بشكل كبير

اعتقد أن وضوح الرؤى للحكومات واتباع سياسات محددة ومعروفة سلفا مع وضع الخطط طويلة الاجل يساعد كثيرا فى فهم مجريات السوق وتحرك الاسعار ومدى الزيادة المتبعة .

- الضرائب المباشرة التى تفرضها الحكومات على المصانع مباشرة ومنها ضريبة الارباح الصناعية وضريبة المبيعات وكذلك الدمغات الخاصة وغيرها والتى يتم خصمها من المنبع ( من المصنع ) تؤثر بكل تأكيد تأثيرا مباشرا على سعر المنتج النهائى
فى دولة مثل مصر تفرض الحكومه ضريبة مبيعات بقيمة ثابتة 10 %
يتم تطبيقها فى كل المصانع على سعر المنتج مباشرة ومنها مصانع الحديد والاسمنت . تدرس الحكومة فرض زيادة فى ضريبة المبيعات بقيمة 7% وهذا الخبر غير مؤكد يتم تداوله ونفيه وتأكيده وعدم صحته وهكذا
عدم وضوح الاستراتجيات وعدم القدرة على تطبيقها يصعب من مسئولية المتناقص ( المقاول ) فى دراسة الاسعار ووضع اسعار يتم تطبيقها على فترة مشروع قد تكون ليست بالقصيرة . اعتقد انها من اصعب الامور التى تمر على المقاول او المتناقص عند تحليل السعر فهو فى حيرة من امره
بالاضافة الى العوامل السابقة فلكل دولة خصوصيتها فى تحديد قيمة الاسعار للمنتجات المختلفة . يتم ذلك بتطبيق سياسات معينة ومنها تطبيق اتفاقيات دولية معينة تسمح بتبادل السلع .
او فرض جمارك بقيم معينة كذلك للسلع المختلفة .
او حظر استيراد سلع معينة .

- عامل النقل للخامات من العوامل المهمة فكلما بعد موقع المشروع عن موقع التصنيع والتوزيع يزداد السعر
فمثلا ما يخص حديد التسليح فتجد اسعار محافظات الصعيد تزداد بقيمة حوالى 100 جنية للطن عن سعرة داخل القاهرة الكبرى .

2- اما فيما يخص المصنعيات
النجارة والحدادة والصب .
فلا يخفى على احد التطور الهائل الذى حدث فى شدات النجارة على سبيل المثال فمن الشدات الخشبية التقليدية ( العروق واللتزانة ) الى الشدات المعدنية المختلفة واستخدام الواح البلى وود . الى الشدات الهيدروليكية
والملاحظ انه كلما زاد هذا التطور فأن قيمة الشدة نفسها يزداد سعرها وتقل قيمة المصنعية فالمجهود المبذول فى شدة معدنية جاهرة يقل كثيرا عن المجهود الذى يتطلبة عمل شدة خشبية .
وحسب امتلاك الشركة او المقاول لتلك الشدات اوالشدات خشبية تتحدد التكاليف.
اما فيما يخص اعمال الصي فلا يخفى على احد التطور الهائل الذ1ى حدث فى طرق الصب من طرق صب تقليدية ( بالقروانه والجردل ) الى استخدام الخلاطات . الى محطات الخرسانة الجاهزة بانواعاها وتجهيزاتها المختلفة وانواع البامب المتحرك او الثابت . الى معدات احدث ( احد منتجات الشركات الاوربية عربة ترانس ميكس تعمل كمحطة متنقله . تجهز وتصب فى نفس التوقيت .)
وكلما كانت التكنولوجيا متوفرة فى اعتقادى سيؤثر ذلك بالايجاب على التكاليف ومن ثم السعر .
اعتقد أن التفكير فى استخدام طرق تقليدية فى الصب بات من الماضى
ومع ذلك فنحن مضطرين لاستخدامه فى اوقات كثيرة لظروف شتى ومن ثم وجب علينا تحليل السعر حسب المكونات والطريقة التليدية فى الصب
1.	اسعار الخامات في المتوسط
حديد التسليح طن = يتراوح من 3500 الى 3650 جنيه
الاسمنت البورتلاندى العادى يتراوح ما بين 740 - 770 جنيه / طن
اسعار الصب : على حسب محتوى الاسمنت وجهد الخرسانه وطريقة الصب المتبعه 

اسعار المصنعيات شامله العده الخشبيه 
- الاساسات 
قواعد منفصله من 150 - 180 جنيه / م3 لبشه خرسانه عاديه 
من 100 - 120 جنيه / م3
الاعمدة والاسقف للدور الارضى من 160 الى 200 جنيه / م3 
الاعمدة والاسقف للدور المتكرر نفس الاسعار السابقه يضاف اليها علاوه 10 جنية / م3 للدور الواحد 
تقل تلك الاسعار في حالة الاسقف flat slab بنسبه تصل الى حوالى 10 % 
الاسعار السابقه هى متوسط الاسعار المبدئيه وكل حاله تختلف عن الاخرى ولكل منشأ ظروفه الخاصه به والتى تؤثر بكل تأكيد على السعر 


والى بنود الاعمال مباشرة والتى تحتوى على الكثير من التفاصيل 

1- خرسانة مسلحة للأساسات :-بالمتر المكعب توريد وعملخرسانة مسلحة لزوم الأساسات [ قواعد منفصلة ] حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسوماتالتنفيذية والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عاديللمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهزالميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقلعن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزملنهو العمل كاملا.

يشمل بند الاساسات قواعد منفصله القواعد والسملات والشدادات في حالة وجودها

التكاليف المباشره :-

1- حديد التسليح : - نقوم بحساب كمية الحديد / م3 حسب تفريدة الحديد ( طريقة رص وتوزيع الحديد ) 
وذلك بقسمة كمية الحديد / كمية الخرسانه المسلحة للقواعد وتشمل كمية الحديد الحديد المستخدم لاشارات الاعمدة حيث يتم تحميل كميته على القواعد
وكذلك تشمل الحسابات كميات الحديد للسملات والشدادات وبادىء السلم وخلافه 

في المتوسط تكون كمية الحديد للأساسات قواعد منفصله من 75 - 85 كجم / م3 وتؤخذ في المتوسط 80 كجم / م3 

وبالتالى تكلفة حديد التسليح = 80 * 5.5 = 440 جنية / م3

تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3 
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جنية / م3 
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده ) 
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر 170 جنية / م3 
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 4 جنية / م3 
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جنية / م3 

وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره 
= 440 + 5+330+170 + 4+5 = 954 جنية / م3

التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 954 *.5 = 477 جنية / م3




سعر المتر المكعب = 954 + 477 = 1431 جنية / م3 

( تقريبا 205 دولار / م3 )
في حالة وجود عدة خشبيه لدى الشركة وتم اسناد اعمال الحدادة والنجاره بدون عدة لمقاول باطن ستكون تكلفة المصنعيات كتالى 

- اعمال الحدادة للأساسات = 30 - 35 جنية / م3
- اعمال النجارة = 70 - 85 جنية / م3 
- هالك الخشب يتم حسابه في المتوسط =15- 20 جنية / م3 
وبالتالى ستكون تكلفة المتر المكعب = 30 + 80 + 20 = 130 جنية / م3

واذا ما قورن الفرق في التكاليف في حالة اسناد الاعمال لمقاول باطن بعده او بدون سيكون الفرق 
= 170- 130 = 40 جنية / م3
او ما يعادل كنسبة = 40 / 1430 * 100 = 2.8 % او ما يقل عن 3 % من سعر البند
في حالة وجود نسب عاليه من الاملاح والكبريتات يستخدم اسمنت مقاوم للكبريتات وتكون صيغة البند :- 
خرسانة مسلحة للأساسات :-بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الأساسات [ قواعد منفصلة ] حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات التنفيذية والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي مقاوم للكبريتات للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقلعن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا.

نفس تكاليف البند السابق فقط سيزداد تكلفة منتج الخرسانه بنفس النسبه في زيادة سعر الاسمنت من اسمنت بورتلاندى عادى الى اسمنت مقاوم للكبريتات 
الفرق في السعر في حدود 50 جنية / طن 
تكلفة الخرسانه ستزداد بقيمة 50 *7 / 20 = 17.5 جنية / م3
مما سيؤدى الى زيادة سعر البند في حدود 25 جنية / م3 
سيكون السعر الاجمالى م3 = 1455 جنية / م3 
او ما يوازى 208 دولار / م3
3- خرسانة مسلحة للأساسات ( قواعد شريطيه ) :-
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الأساسات [ قواعد شريطية ] حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات التنفيذية والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي مقاوم للكبريتات للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقلعن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا.

نفس طريقة التحليل السابقه فقط متوسط كمية الحديد سيكون اعلى واسعار المصنعيات ستكون اقل 

- كمية الحديد في المتوسط ستكون في حدود 95 - 100 كجم / م3 
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 100 *55= 550 جنيه
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جنية / م3 لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر 120 جنية / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 4 جنية / م3 اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جنية / م3

وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 550 + 5+330+120 + 4+5 = 1014 جنية / م3

التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1014 *.5 = 507جنية / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 1014 + 507 = 1521 جنية / م3

( تقريبا 217 دولار / م3 )
4- خرسانة مسلحة للأساسات ( لبشه مسلحه ) :-
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الأساسات [ لبشه مسلحه ] حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادى للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقلعن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا.

- كمية الحديد في المتوسط ستكون في حدود 50 - 60 كجم / م3 تكلفة حديد التسليح = 55 *5.5= 302 جنيه
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جنية / م3 تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3 التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جنية / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر 100 جنية / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 3 جنية / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 4 جنية / م3

وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 302 + 5+330+100 + 3+4 = 744جنية / م3

التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 744 *.5 = 372 جنية / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 744 + 372 = 1116 جنية / م3

( تقريبا 159 دولار / م3 )
5- خرسانة مسلحة للحوائط السانده :-
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الحوائط السانده حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادى للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقلعن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا.

- كمية الحديد في المتوسط ستكون في حدود 100 - 110 كجم / م3
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 105 *5.5= 577 جنيه
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جنية / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر 170 جنية / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 5 جنية / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جنية / م3

وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 577 + 5+330+170 + 5+5 = 1092جنية / م3

التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1092 *.5 = 546 جنية / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 1092 + 546 = 1638 جنية / م3

( تقريبا 234 دولار / م3 )
6-خرسانة مسلحة للخوازيق:-بالمتر الطولي توريد وعمل خوازيق ميكانيكي بالتفريغ من الخرسانة المسلحة بالأبعاد والأطوال والتسليح المبين باللوحات التنفيذية وخرسانةالخازوق ذات محتوي اسمنتي لا يقل عن 400كجم أسمنت بولاتلاندي عادي للمتر المكعب منالخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الأنشائية مع الدمك الميكانيكي جيداو المعالجة و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة رتبة لا تقل عن 300 كجم/سم2 والسعر يشمل اجراء اختبار التحميل ويشمل كلما يلزم حسب اصول الصناعه والمواصفات قطر 40 سم
( مثال : خوازيق قطر 40 سم وباجمالى طول 20 م .. والتسليح 8 قطر 16 مم وبطول 12 م وكانات حلزونيه قطر 8مم والمسافه البينيه 15 سم )
كمية الحديد للخازوق الواحد = 8 ×12×1.58= 152 كجم 
كانات بقطر 8 مم بطريق تقريبه = 35 كجم 
اجمالى الحديد = 152+35 = 187 كجم 
اجمالى كمية الخرسانه للخازوق الواحد = 3.14 * 0.2*0.2*20= 2.5 م3 
باضافه كمية 0.25 م3 هالك خرسانه بعد صب الخازوق 
اجمالى الخرسانه = 2.5 + 0.25= 2.75 م3
حساب التكاليف المباشره :-
كمية الحديد = 187 * 5.5 = 1028 جنيه
مصنعيات الحديد شامل اللحام = 200 جنيه للخازوق الواحد 
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحه 
تكلفة م3 خرسانه جهد 300 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت لا يقل عن 400 كجم / م3 شامل اضافات مؤخرات الشك وشامل الصب باستخدام البامب . التكلفه = 400 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخازوق الواحد = 400 × 2.75 = 1100
اجمالى تكلفة الخازوق من الخامات والصب = 1028 +200+1100 = 2328 جنيه
تكلفة المتر الطولى = 2328 / 20 = 116.4 جنيه / م . ط
تكلفة المتر الطولى باستخدام ماكينة الخوازيق = 50 - 60 جنيه / م .ط ( حسب عدد الخوازيق )
اجمالى التكلفة للمتر الطولى = 116.4 +55 = 171.4 جنيه
التكلفة الغير مباشرة وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 171.4*0.5= 85.7 جنيه / م.ط 
اجمالى السعر للمتر الطولى =171.4+ 85.7 = 257 جنية / م.ط ( تقريبا )
او ما يوازى 37 دولار / م .ط​*NT]


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (2 يوليو 2014)

7- خرسانة مسلحة للاعمدة :-
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الاعمدة والحوائط حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادى للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا.
التكاليف المباشرة :- 
تتباين كمية حديد التسليح للاعمدة ( لكل م3 ) من منشأ لاخر على حسب التصميم وعدد الادوار والاحمال على المنشأ وغيرها وتتراوح في المتوسط ما بين 140 كجم - 180 كجم / م3 في المنشأت العادية الى ما يزيد عن 200 كجم / م3 لمنشأت اخرى ويجب حساب كمية الحديد للاعمدة بعناية تامه فهى تعتبر اهم العوامل التى تتحكم في السرع 
وفى هذا المثال ستتم الدراسه على كمية حديد 160 كجم / م3 لمنشأ يتكون من خمسة ادوار
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 160 *5.5= 880 جنيه / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 8 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جنية / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر لاعمدة للدور الارضى = 170 جنية / م3 
اضافة علاوه 10 جنية لكل دور تكون اجمالى العلاوة = 4 * 10 = 40 جنية
تكلفة الدور الاخير = 170 + 40 = 210 جنية / م3
متوسط التكلفة للمصنعيات كمتوسط للمبنى ككل = ( 170 + 210 ) / 2 = 190 جنية / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 10 جنية / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جنية / م3

وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 880 + 8+330+190 + 10+5 = 1423جنية / م3

التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1423 *.5 = 711.5 جنية / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 1423 + 711.5 = 2134.5 جنية / م3 ( 2135 تقريبا )

(او ما يوازى تقريبا 305 دولار / م3 )


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (2 يوليو 2014)

8- خرسانة مسلحة للهيكل الخرسانى ( بلاطات مصمته وكمرات وسلالم ):-
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة للهيكل الخرسانى لزوم البلاطات المصمته والكمر والسلالم حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادى للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل على الوجة الاكمل.
التكاليف المباشرة :- 
كمية حديد التسليح للاسقف المصمته ( بلاطات وكمر ) تتراوح في المتوسط 100 كجم / م3 
وفى هذا المثال ستتم الدراسه على كمية حديد 100 كجم / م3 لمنشأ يتكون من خمسة ادوار
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 100 *5.5= 550 جنيه / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جنية / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر للدور الارضى = 170 جنية / م3 
اضافة علاوه 10 جنية لكل دور تكون اجمالى العلاوة = 4 * 10 = 40 جنية
تكلفة الدور الاخير = 170 + 40 = 210 جنية / م3
متوسط التكلفة للمصنعيات كمتوسط للمبنى ككل = ( 170 + 210 ) / 2 = 190 جنية / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 4 جنية / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جنية / م3

وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 880 + 5+330+190 + 4+5 = 1084جنية / م3

التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1423 *.5 = 542 جنية / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 1084 + 542 = 1626 جنية / م3 

(او ما يوازى تقريبا 232 دولار / م3 )


----------



## احمد سعيد20 (2 يوليو 2014)

سعر عزل الممبرين (الانسومات) كام


----------



## egyptsystem (2 يوليو 2014)

*تحليل اسعار التنفيذ للمهندس المحترم طلعت محمد على*

*العوامل التى تحدد تكلفة تنفيذ اعمال الخرسانه

1- الخامات
حديد
خرسانه 
2- المصنعيات
- النجارة
- الحدادة
-الصب
3- الشده المستخدمه في التنفيذ ونوعها ومكوناتها

اولا الخامات :
- تغير الاسعار بشكل متزايد ومستمر على مستوى العالم وعدم ثباته
- ارتباط تلك الصناعات الثقيلة بالطاقة واسعار المنتجات البترولية المختلفة واسعار الغاز الطبيعى
اعتقد أن حادثه تحدث هنا او هناك او خبر سياسى او اقتصادى يؤثر مباشرة على اسعار النفط واسعار الغاز الطبيعى ومن ثم يمتد ذلك التأثير الى تلك الصناعات المهمة ومنها الحديد والاسمنت .
ومنا هنا نلاحظ العوامل العديدة والتغيرات الغير المحتملة والغير متوقعه التى تحدث فى اى وقت من الاوقات .

- دعم الطاقة ورفع الدعم وعدم رفع الدعم ورفع الدعم كليا ورفع الدعم جزئيا . اعتقد انها كلها مصطلحات مهمة تشير الى أن سياسة الحكومات على المدى القصير والبعيد تحدد اسعار السوق بشكل كبير

اعتقد أن وضوح الرؤى للحكومات واتباع سياسات محددة ومعروفة سلفا مع وضع الخطط طويلة الاجل يساعد كثيرا فى فهم مجريات السوق وتحرك الاسعار ومدى الزيادة المتبعة .

- الضرائب المباشرة التى تفرضها الحكومات على المصانع مباشرة ومنها ضريبة الارباح الصناعية وضريبة المبيعات وكذلك الدمغات الخاصة وغيرها والتى يتم خصمها من المنبع ( من المصنع ) تؤثر بكل تأكيد تأثيرا مباشرا على سعر المنتج النهائى
فى دولة مثل مصر تفرض الحكومه ضريبة مبيعات بقيمة ثابتة 10 %
يتم تطبيقها فى كل المصانع على سعر المنتج مباشرة ومنها مصانع الحديد والاسمنت . تدرس الحكومة فرض زيادة فى ضريبة المبيعات بقيمة 7% وهذا الخبر غير مؤكد يتم تداوله ونفيه وتأكيده وعدم صحته وهكذا
عدم وضوح الاستراتجيات وعدم القدرة على تطبيقها يصعب من مسئولية المتناقص ( المقاول ) فى دراسة الاسعار ووضع اسعار يتم تطبيقها على فترة مشروع قد تكون ليست بالقصيرة . اعتقد انها من اصعب الامور التى تمر على المقاول او المتناقص عند تحليل السعر فهو فى حيرة من امره
بالاضافة الى العوامل السابقة فلكل دولة خصوصيتها فى تحديد قيمة الاسعار للمنتجات المختلفة . يتم ذلك بتطبيق سياسات معينة ومنها تطبيق اتفاقيات دولية معينة تسمح بتبادل السلع .
او فرض جمارك بقيم معينة كذلك للسلع المختلفة .
او حظر استيراد سلع معينة .

- عامل النقل للخامات من العوامل المهمة فكلما بعد موقع المشروع عن موقع التصنيع والتوزيع يزداد السعر
فمثلا ما يخص حديد التسليح فتجد اسعار محافظات الصعيد تزداد بقيمة حوالى 100 جنية للطن عن سعرة داخل القاهرة الكبرى .

2- اما فيما يخص المصنعيات
النجارة والحدادة والصب .
فلا يخفى على احد التطور الهائل الذى حدث فى شدات النجارة على سبيل المثال فمن الشدات الخشبية التقليدية ( العروق واللتزانة ) الى الشدات المعدنية المختلفة واستخدام الواح البلى وود . الى الشدات الهيدروليكية
والملاحظ انه كلما زاد هذا التطور فأن قيمة الشدة نفسها يزداد سعرها وتقل قيمة المصنعية فالمجهود المبذول فى شدة معدنية جاهرة يقل كثيرا عن المجهود الذى يتطلبة عمل شدة خشبية .
وحسب امتلاك الشركة او المقاول لتلك الشدات اوالشدات خشبية تتحدد التكاليف.
اما فيما يخص اعمال الصي فلا يخفى على احد التطور الهائل الذ1ى حدث فى طرق الصب من طرق صب تقليدية ( بالقروانه والجردل ) الى استخدام الخلاطات . الى محطات الخرسانة الجاهزة بانواعاها وتجهيزاتها المختلفة وانواع البامب المتحرك او الثابت . الى معدات احدث ( احد منتجات الشركات الاوربية عربة ترانس ميكس تعمل كمحطة متنقله . تجهز وتصب فى نفس التوقيت .)
وكلما كانت التكنولوجيا متوفرة فى اعتقادى سيؤثر ذلك بالايجاب على التكاليف ومن ثم السعر .
اعتقد أن التفكير فى استخدام طرق تقليدية فى الصب بات من الماضى
ومع ذلك فنحن مضطرين لاستخدامه فى اوقات كثيرة لظروف شتى ومن ثم وجب علينا تحليل السعر حسب المكونات والطريقة التليدية فى الصب
1.	اسعار الخامات في المتوسط
حديد التسليح طن = يتراوح من 3500 الى 3650 جنيه
الاسمنت البورتلاندى العادى يتراوح ما بين 740 - 770 جنيه / طن
اسعار الصب : على حسب محتوى الاسمنت وجهد الخرسانه وطريقة الصب المتبعه 

اسعار المصنعيات شامله العده الخشبيه 
- الاساسات 
قواعد منفصله من 150 - 180 جنيه / م3
لبشه خرسانه عاديه 
من 100 - 120 جنيه / م3
الاعمدة والاسقف للدور الارضى من 160 الى 200 جنيه / م3 
الاعمدة والاسقف للدور المتكرر نفس الاسعار السابقه يضاف اليها علاوه 10 جنية / م3 للدور الواحد 
تقل تلك الاسعار في حالة الاسقف flat slab بنسبه تصل الى حوالى 10 % 
الاسعار السابقه هى متوسط الاسعار المبدئيه وكل حاله تختلف عن الاخرى ولكل منشأ ظروفه الخاصه به والتى تؤثر بكل تأكيد على السعر 


والى بنود الاعمال مباشرة والتى تحتوى على الكثير من التفاصيل 

1- خرسانة مسلحة للأساسات :-بالمتر المكعب توريد وعملخرسانة مسلحة لزوم الأساسات [ قواعد منفصلة ] حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسوماتالتنفيذية والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عاديللمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهزالميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقلعن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزملنهو العمل كاملا.

يشمل بند الاساسات قواعد منفصله القواعد والسملات والشدادات في حالة وجودها

التكاليف المباشره :-

1- حديد التسليح : - نقوم بحساب كمية الحديد / م3 حسب تفريدة الحديد ( طريقة رص وتوزيع الحديد ) 
وذلك بقسمة كمية الحديد / كمية الخرسانه المسلحة للقواعد وتشمل كمية الحديد الحديد المستخدم لاشارات الاعمدة حيث يتم تحميل كميته على القواعد
وكذلك تشمل الحسابات كميات الحديد للسملات والشدادات وبادىء السلم وخلافه 

في المتوسط تكون كمية الحديد للأساسات قواعد منفصله من 75 - 85 كجم / م3 وتؤخذ في المتوسط 80 كجم / م3 

وبالتالى تكلفة حديد التسليح = 80 * 5.5 = 440 جنية / م3

تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3 
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جنية / م3 
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده ) 
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر 170 جنية / م3 
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 4 جنية / م3 
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جنية / م3 

وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره 
= 440 + 5+330+170 + 4+5 = 954 جنية / م3

التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 954 *.5 = 477 جنية / م3




سعر المتر المكعب = 954 + 477 = 1431 جنية / م3 

( تقريبا 205 دولار / م3 )
في حالة وجود عدة خشبيه لدى الشركة وتم اسناد اعمال الحدادة والنجاره بدون عدة لمقاول باطن ستكون تكلفة المصنعيات كتالى 

- اعمال الحدادة للأساسات = 30 - 35 جنية / م3
- اعمال النجارة = 70 - 85 جنية / م3 
- هالك الخشب يتم حسابه في المتوسط =15- 20 جنية / م3 
وبالتالى ستكون تكلفة المتر المكعب = 30 + 80 + 20 = 130 جنية / م3

واذا ما قورن الفرق في التكاليف في حالة اسناد الاعمال لمقاول باطن بعده او بدون سيكون الفرق 
= 170- 130 = 40 جنية / م3
او ما يعادل كنسبة = 40 / 1430 * 100 = 2.8 % او ما يقل عن 3 % من سعر البند
في حالة وجود نسب عاليه من الاملاح والكبريتات يستخدم اسمنت مقاوم للكبريتات وتكون صيغة البند :- 
خرسانة مسلحة للأساسات :-بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الأساسات [ قواعد منفصلة ] حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات التنفيذية والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي مقاوم للكبريتات للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقلعن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا.

نفس تكاليف البند السابق فقط سيزداد تكلفة منتج الخرسانه بنفس النسبه في زيادة سعر الاسمنت من اسمنت بورتلاندى عادى الى اسمنت مقاوم للكبريتات 
الفرق في السعر في حدود 50 جنية / طن 
تكلفة الخرسانه ستزداد بقيمة 50 *7 / 20 = 17.5 جنية / م3
مما سيؤدى الى زيادة سعر البند في حدود 25 جنية / م3 
سيكون السعر الاجمالى م3 = 1455 جنية / م3 
او ما يوازى 208 دولار / م3
3- خرسانة مسلحة للأساسات ( قواعد شريطيه ) :-
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الأساسات [ قواعد شريطية ] حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات التنفيذية والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي مقاوم للكبريتات للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقلعن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا.

نفس طريقة التحليل السابقه فقط متوسط كمية الحديد سيكون اعلى واسعار المصنعيات ستكون اقل 

- كمية الحديد في المتوسط ستكون في حدود 95 - 100 كجم / م3 
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 100 *55= 550 جنيه
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جنية / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر 120 جنية / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 4 جنية / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جنية / م3

وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 550 + 5+330+120 + 4+5 = 1014 جنية / م3

التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1014 *.5 = 507جنية / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 1014 + 507 = 1521 جنية / م3

( تقريبا 217 دولار / م3 )
4- خرسانة مسلحة للأساسات ( لبشه مسلحه ) :-
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الأساسات [ لبشه مسلحه ] حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادى للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقلعن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا.

- كمية الحديد في المتوسط ستكون في حدود 50 - 60 كجم / م3
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 55 *5.5= 302 جنيه
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جنية / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر 100 جنية / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 3 جنية / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 4 جنية / م3

وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 302 + 5+330+100 + 3+4 = 744جنية / م3

التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 744 *.5 = 372 جنية / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 744 + 372 = 1116 جنية / م3

( تقريبا 159 دولار / م3 )
5- خرسانة مسلحة للحوائط السانده :-
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الحوائط السانده حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادى للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقلعن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا.

- كمية الحديد في المتوسط ستكون في حدود 100 - 110 كجم / م3
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 105 *5.5= 577 جنيه
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جنية / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر 170 جنية / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 5 جنية / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جنية / م3

وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 577 + 5+330+170 + 5+5 = 1092جنية / م3

التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1092 *.5 = 546 جنية / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 1092 + 546 = 1638 جنية / م3

( تقريبا 234 دولار / م3 )
6-خرسانة مسلحة للخوازيق:-بالمتر الطولي توريد وعمل خوازيق ميكانيكي بالتفريغ من الخرسانة المسلحة بالأبعاد والأطوال والتسليح المبين باللوحات التنفيذية وخرسانةالخازوق ذات محتوي اسمنتي لا يقل عن 400كجم أسمنت بولاتلاندي عادي للمتر المكعب منالخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الأنشائية مع الدمك الميكانيكي جيداو المعالجة و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة رتبة لا تقل عن 300 كجم/سم2 والسعر يشمل اجراء اختبار التحميل ويشمل كلما يلزم حسب اصول الصناعه والمواصفات قطر 40 سم
( مثال : خوازيق قطر 40 سم وباجمالى طول 20 م .. والتسليح 8 قطر 16 مم وبطول 12 م وكانات حلزونيه قطر 8مم والمسافه البينيه 15 سم )
كمية الحديد للخازوق الواحد = 8 ×12×1.58= 152 كجم 
كانات بقطر 8 مم بطريق تقريبه = 35 كجم 
اجمالى الحديد = 152+35 = 187 كجم 
اجمالى كمية الخرسانه للخازوق الواحد = 3.14 * 0.2*0.2*20= 2.5 م3 
باضافه كمية 0.25 م3 هالك خرسانه بعد صب الخازوق 
اجمالى الخرسانه = 2.5 + 0.25= 2.75 م3
حساب التكاليف المباشره :-
كمية الحديد = 187 * 5.5 = 1028 جنيه
مصنعيات الحديد شامل اللحام = 200 جنيه للخازوق الواحد 
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحه 
تكلفة م3 خرسانه جهد 300 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت لا يقل عن 400 كجم / م3 شامل اضافات مؤخرات الشك وشامل الصب باستخدام البامب . التكلفه = 400 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخازوق الواحد = 400 × 2.75 = 1100
اجمالى تكلفة الخازوق من الخامات والصب = 1028 +200+1100 = 2328 جنيه
تكلفة المتر الطولى = 2328 / 20 = 116.4 جنيه / م . ط
تكلفة المتر الطولى باستخدام ماكينة الخوازيق = 50 - 60 جنيه / م .ط ( حسب عدد الخوازيق )
اجمالى التكلفة للمتر الطولى = 116.4 +55 = 171.4 جنيه
التكلفة الغير مباشرة وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 171.4*0.5= 85.7 جنيه / م.ط 
اجمالى السعر للمتر الطولى =171.4+ 85.7 = 257 جنية / م.ط ( تقريبا )
او ما يوازى 37 دولار / م .ط



7- خرسانة مسلحة للاعمدة :-
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الاعمدة والحوائط حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادى للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا.
التكاليف المباشرة :- 
تتباين كمية حديد التسليح للاعمدة ( لكل م3 ) من منشأ لاخر على حسب التصميم وعدد الادوار والاحمال على المنشأ وغيرها وتتراوح في المتوسط ما بين 140 كجم - 180 كجم / م3 في المنشأت العادية الى ما يزيد عن 200 كجم / م3 لمنشأت اخرى ويجب حساب كمية الحديد للاعمدة بعناية تامه فهى تعتبر اهم العوامل التى تتحكم في السرع 
وفى هذا المثال ستتم الدراسه على كمية حديد 160 كجم / م3 لمنشأ يتكون من خمسة ادوار
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 160 *5.5= 880 جنيه / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 8 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جنية / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر لاعمدة للدور الارضى = 170 جنية / م3 
اضافة علاوه 10 جنية لكل دور تكون اجمالى العلاوة = 4 * 10 = 40 جنية
تكلفة الدور الاخير = 170 + 40 = 210 جنية / م3
متوسط التكلفة للمصنعيات كمتوسط للمبنى ككل = ( 170 + 210 ) / 2 = 190 جنية / م3

اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 10 جنية / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جنية / م3

وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 880 + 8+330+190 + 10+5 = 1423جنية / م3

التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1423 *.5 = 711.5 جنية / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 1423 + 711.5 = 2134.5 جنية / م3 ( 2135 تقريبا )

(او ما يوازى تقريبا 305 دولار / م3 )






8- خرسانة مسلحة للهيكل الخرسانى ( بلاطات مصمته وكمرات وسلالم ):-
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة للهيكل الخرسانى لزوم البلاطات المصمته والكمر والسلالم حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادى للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل على الوجة الاكمل.
التكاليف المباشرة :- 
كمية حديد التسليح للاسقف المصمته ( بلاطات وكمر ) تتراوح في المتوسط 100 كجم / م3 
وفى هذا المثال ستتم الدراسه على كمية حديد 100 كجم / م3 لمنشأ يتكون من خمسة ادوار
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 100 *5.5= 550 جنيه / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جنية / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر للدور الارضى = 170 جنية / م3 
اضافة علاوه 10 جنية لكل دور تكون اجمالى العلاوة = 4 * 10 = 40 جنية
تكلفة الدور الاخير = 170 + 40 = 210 جنية / م3
متوسط التكلفة للمصنعيات كمتوسط للمبنى ككل = ( 170 + 210 ) / 2 = 190 جنية / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 4 جنية / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جنية / م3

وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 880 + 5+330+190 + 4+5 = 1084جنية / م3

التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1423 *.5 = 542 جنية / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 1084 + 542 = 1626 جنية / م3 

(او ما يوازى تقريبا 232 دولار / م3 )



الاسعار في المتوسط على حسب الموقع للمشروع كتالى 
م3 حفر صخر = 55 جنية / م3 غير شامل نقل المخلفات
م3 حفر رمال = 6 جنية حفر فقط بدون نقل المخلفات يضاف في المتوسط من 5 الى 6 جنية / م3 نقل مخلفات على حسب مسافة النقل للمقالب والوقت المستغرق لكل نقله .
م3 ردم رمال نظيفة من خارج الموقع = 18- 20 جنيه اذا كان سعر التوريد للمتر المكعب من الرمال 12 جنيه 
م2 عزل اساسات 
عزل بيتومين عادى على البارد 6 جنيه / م2
عزل بيتومين مؤكسد 10 - 12 جنية / م2 
عزل بيتومين مؤكسد : عادى بنسبة 1:3 = 8 - 9 جنيه / م2
م3 خرسانة عادية :- 
قواعد منفصله = 320 الى 350 جنية / م3 جهد خرسانه 200 كجم / سم2
لبشه = 250 الى 270 جنية / م3 جهد الخرسانه 200 كجم / سم2

م3 خرسانة مسلحة :-

الاساسات ( 80 كجم حديد / م3 في المتوسط ) = 930 - 950 كجم / م3
اعمدة ( 160 كجم حديد / م3 في المتوسط ) = 1450 - 1500 كجم / م3
اسقف ( 100 كجم حديد / م3 في المتوسط ) = 1100 - 1150 كجم / م3

م2 مبانى :- 
سمك 10 سم 45 جنيه / م2
سمك 12 سم 50 - 55 جنية / م2 

مبانى م3 : - 380 - 420 جنية / م3

م2 بياض :-
مواصفات بؤج فقط = 25 جنية / م2
مواصفات بؤج واوتار = 30 جنية / م2 
مواصفات تركيب زوايا فليسبيكو بالاضافه الى التأكيس والزوى والتربيع 40 جنية / م2


م2 دهانات : - 
دهانات بلاستيك لون ابيض سكيب او سايبس = 16 جنية / م2
دهانات بلاستيك الوان سكيب او سكيب = 18 جنية / م2
دهانات جوتن حسب اللون المطلوب ( داخلى ) = 20 - 25 جنية / م2


صحى مقطوعية
الصحى اسعار خامات المواسير الصرف والتغذيه في حدود 2000 جنية
اسعار المصنعيات للحمام والمطبخ = 1000 
القطع والاكسسوارت حسب الطلب في المتوسط 
حوض جرافينا = 300 جنيه 
قاعدة جرافينا = 650 جنيه 
حوض استانلس عين واحده = 120
اما اسعار ديوارفيت
حوض = 600 جنيه
القاعده = 900 - 1250 
حوض استانلس بصفايه وعين = 280


كهربة مقطوعية

في المتوسط الخامات = 2000 - 2500 بخلاف الاكسسوارت 
المصنعيات = 1200 - 1500

نجارة باب و شباك مقطوعية
باب غرفه حشو 300 - 400 جنيه
باب قشره ارو = 450 جنيه
باب شقه قشره ارو = 450 - 600
باب شقه حشو 450 - 650
الشبابيك مقاس 100 *100 او 120 * 120 في المتوسط من 250 الى 350 جنية بخلاف الزجاج والسلك 
اسعار التركيب من 50 الى 60 جنيه في المتوسط للقطعه الواحده


م2 اسقف معلقة :-
بلاطات فينيل 60 * 60 = 70 - 80 جنيه / م2
اسقف الواح جبس من الجبس الابيض انتاج شركه كنف = 100 - 120 جنيه م م2
جبس اخضر للحمامات = 120 جنيه / م2
جبس احمر للمطابخ = 130 جنية / م2

الاسعار عاليه هى متوسط الاسعار السائده في مصر​*


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (3 يوليو 2014)

9- خرسانة مسلحة سمك 15 سم للارضيات slab on grade )):-
 

بالمتر المسطح توريد و عمل خرسانة مسلحة للارضيات بسمك 15 سم وشبكتين حديد تسليح 6 قطر 12 مم فىالأتجاهين علوي وسفلي والخرسانه ذات جهد 250 كجم /. م2 على الا يقل محتوى الاسمنت عن 350 كجم / م3 مع الهز الميكانيكى جيدا وتسوية السطح العلويومعالجته وكل ما يلزم لنهو العمل على الوجه الاكمل.
التكاليف المباشرة :-
كمية حديد التسليح للمتر المسطح = 24 * 0.888 = 21.3 كجم 
اضافة نسبة هالك 3 % = 21.3 * 0.03 = 0.7 كجم / م2
اجمالى كمية الحديد = 22 كجم / م2
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 22 *5.5= 121 جنيه / م2
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 1 جنية / م2
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط = 330 جنية / م3
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 330 * 0.15 = 49.5 جنية / م2
اعمال الحداده = 5 جنية / م2 
فى المعتاد يتم صب طبقة خرسانة الارضيه تحددها اعمال المبانى اى بدون اعمال نجاره اما فى حالة الحالات التى تتطلب اعمال نجاره يتم حساب تكلفة المتر المسطح على حسب الحاله 
اعمال الفرمجه والهز تكلفة المتر المسطح =0.75 جنية / م2
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 0.5 جنية / م2

وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 121 + 1+49.5+5 + 0.75+0.5 = 177.75جنية / م2 تقريبا 178 جنية / م2
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 178 *.5 = 89 جنية / م2
سعر المتر المكعب = 178+ 89 = 267 جنية / م2 

(او ما يوازى تقريبا 38 دولار / م2 )


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (3 يوليو 2014)

10- البلاطات الممسوسه من الخرسانة المسلحة سمك 15 سم :-


بالمتر المسطح توريد و عمل خرسانة مسلحة للبلاطات الممسوسه بسمك 15 سم مع تنفيذ شبكة من حديد التسليح 6 قطر 12 مم فى الأتجاهين والخرسانه ذات جهد 300 كجم /. م2 على الا يقل محتوى الاسمنت عن 400 كجم / م3 مع الهز الميكانيكى جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي باستخدام الهليكوبتر مع استخدام hardener للسطح والتقطيع باستخدام المنشار فى الاتجاهين وكل ما يلزم لنهو العمل على الوجه الاكمل طبقا لاصول الصناعة والمواصفات.
التكاليف المباشرة :-
يتم تنفيذ البند السابق بعمل شرائح باستخدام الكمر المعدنى بارتفاع 15 سم 
وبعرض لا يزيد عن 6 م وفى المعتاد يتم تنفيذه كل 4.05 م وذلك لسببين 
1- سهولة التنفيذ لاعمال التسويه للسطح والقد والفرمجه 
2- تقليل هالك الحديد حيث يتم تقطيع السيخ ( 12 م ) على ثلاثة اجزاء 
كل 4 م 
ويتم بعدها تقطيع البلاطات فى نفس الاتجاة كل 4.05 على نفس التقسيم للبلاطات وفى الاتجاة الاخر كل 4 او 5 او 6 م ويفضل الا تزيد مساحة البلاطة 
يتم الربط بين شرائح البلاطات باستخدام dowels بطول 65 مرة قطر السيخ المستخدام ويتم ذلك بتثبيت ذلك الحديد فى فتحات موجودة بالكمر المعدنى او يتم فتحها بالكمرات على حسب العدد .

كمية حديد التسليح للمتر المسطح = 12 * 0.888 = 10.65 كجم / م2
حديد الربط بين البلاطات = ( 6*.6 *0.888 ) / 4 = 0.8 كجم / م2
اضافة نسبة هالك 3 % = 11.45* 0.03 = 0.35 كجم / م2
اجمالى كمية الحديد = 11.8 كجم / م2
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 11.8 *5.5= 65 جنيه / م2
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 0.5 جنية / م2
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 300 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 400 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط = 370 جنية / م3
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 370 * 0.15 = 55.5 جنية / م2
اعمال الحداده = 2 جنية / م2
اعمال النجارة باستخدام الكمر المعدنى واعمال الفرمجة والتسويه والمس والتقطيع =10جنية /م2
اعمال استخدام مصلبات السطح hardener معدل الاستهلاك متوسطه 4 كجم / م2 
سعر الطن فى المتوسط من 2400 جنية / طن
تكلفة المتر المسطح من مصلبات السطح = 4*2.4 = 9.6 جنية / م2
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 0.5 جنية / م2

وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 65 + 0.5+55.5+2 + 10+9.6+0.5 = 143 جنية / م2 
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 143 *.5 = 71.5 جنية / م2
سعر المتر المكعب = 143+ 71.5 = 214.5 جنية / م2

(او ما يوازى تقريبا 31 دولار / م2 )


----------



## egyptsystem (3 يوليو 2014)

*تحليل اسعار التنفيذ للمهندس المحترم طلعت محمد على*

*العوامل التى تحدد تكلفة تنفيذ اعمال الخرسانه

1- الخامات
حديد
خرسانه 
2- المصنعيات
- النجارة
- الحدادة
-الصب
3- الشده المستخدمه في التنفيذ ونوعها ومكوناتها

اولا الخامات :
- تغير الاسعار بشكل متزايد ومستمر على مستوى العالم وعدم ثباته
- ارتباط تلك الصناعات الثقيلة بالطاقة واسعار المنتجات البترولية المختلفة واسعار الغاز الطبيعى
اعتقد أن حادثه تحدث هنا او هناك او خبر سياسى او اقتصادى يؤثر مباشرة على اسعار النفط واسعار الغاز الطبيعى ومن ثم يمتد ذلك التأثير الى تلك الصناعات المهمة ومنها الحديد والاسمنت .
ومنا هنا نلاحظ العوامل العديدة والتغيرات الغير المحتملة والغير متوقعه التى تحدث فى اى وقت من الاوقات .

- دعم الطاقة ورفع الدعم وعدم رفع الدعم ورفع الدعم كليا ورفع الدعم جزئيا . اعتقد انها كلها مصطلحات مهمة تشير الى أن سياسة الحكومات على المدى القصير والبعيد تحدد اسعار السوق بشكل كبير

اعتقد أن وضوح الرؤى للحكومات واتباع سياسات محددة ومعروفة سلفا مع وضع الخطط طويلة الاجل يساعد كثيرا فى فهم مجريات السوق وتحرك الاسعار ومدى الزيادة المتبعة .

- الضرائب المباشرة التى تفرضها الحكومات على المصانع مباشرة ومنها ضريبة الارباح الصناعية وضريبة المبيعات وكذلك الدمغات الخاصة وغيرها والتى يتم خصمها من المنبع ( من المصنع ) تؤثر بكل تأكيد تأثيرا مباشرا على سعر المنتج النهائى
فى دولة مثل مصر تفرض الحكومه ضريبة مبيعات بقيمة ثابتة 10 %
يتم تطبيقها فى كل المصانع على سعر المنتج مباشرة ومنها مصانع الحديد والاسمنت . تدرس الحكومة فرض زيادة فى ضريبة المبيعات بقيمة 7% وهذا الخبر غير مؤكد يتم تداوله ونفيه وتأكيده وعدم صحته وهكذا
عدم وضوح الاستراتجيات وعدم القدرة على تطبيقها يصعب من مسئولية المتناقص ( المقاول ) فى دراسة الاسعار ووضع اسعار يتم تطبيقها على فترة مشروع قد تكون ليست بالقصيرة . اعتقد انها من اصعب الامور التى تمر على المقاول او المتناقص عند تحليل السعر فهو فى حيرة من امره
بالاضافة الى العوامل السابقة فلكل دولة خصوصيتها فى تحديد قيمة الاسعار للمنتجات المختلفة . يتم ذلك بتطبيق سياسات معينة ومنها تطبيق اتفاقيات دولية معينة تسمح بتبادل السلع .
او فرض جمارك بقيم معينة كذلك للسلع المختلفة .
او حظر استيراد سلع معينة .

- عامل النقل للخامات من العوامل المهمة فكلما بعد موقع المشروع عن موقع التصنيع والتوزيع يزداد السعر
فمثلا ما يخص حديد التسليح فتجد اسعار محافظات الصعيد تزداد بقيمة حوالى 100 جنية للطن عن سعرة داخل القاهرة الكبرى .

2- اما فيما يخص المصنعيات
النجارة والحدادة والصب .
فلا يخفى على احد التطور الهائل الذى حدث فى شدات النجارة على سبيل المثال فمن الشدات الخشبية التقليدية ( العروق واللتزانة ) الى الشدات المعدنية المختلفة واستخدام الواح البلى وود . الى الشدات الهيدروليكية
والملاحظ انه كلما زاد هذا التطور فأن قيمة الشدة نفسها يزداد سعرها وتقل قيمة المصنعية فالمجهود المبذول فى شدة معدنية جاهرة يقل كثيرا عن المجهود الذى يتطلبة عمل شدة خشبية .
وحسب امتلاك الشركة او المقاول لتلك الشدات اوالشدات خشبية تتحدد التكاليف.
اما فيما يخص اعمال الصي فلا يخفى على احد التطور الهائل الذ1ى حدث فى طرق الصب من طرق صب تقليدية ( بالقروانه والجردل ) الى استخدام الخلاطات . الى محطات الخرسانة الجاهزة بانواعاها وتجهيزاتها المختلفة وانواع البامب المتحرك او الثابت . الى معدات احدث ( احد منتجات الشركات الاوربية عربة ترانس ميكس تعمل كمحطة متنقله . تجهز وتصب فى نفس التوقيت .)
وكلما كانت التكنولوجيا متوفرة فى اعتقادى سيؤثر ذلك بالايجاب على التكاليف ومن ثم السعر .
اعتقد أن التفكير فى استخدام طرق تقليدية فى الصب بات من الماضى
ومع ذلك فنحن مضطرين لاستخدامه فى اوقات كثيرة لظروف شتى ومن ثم وجب علينا تحليل السعر حسب المكونات والطريقة التليدية فى الصب
1.	اسعار الخامات في المتوسط
حديد التسليح طن = يتراوح من 3500 الى 3650 جنيه
الاسمنت البورتلاندى العادى يتراوح ما بين 740 - 770 جنيه / طن
اسعار الصب : على حسب محتوى الاسمنت وجهد الخرسانه وطريقة الصب المتبعه 

اسعار المصنعيات شامله العده الخشبيه 
- الاساسات 
قواعد منفصله من 150 - 180 جنيه / م3
لبشه خرسانه عاديه 
من 100 - 120 جنيه / م3
الاعمدة والاسقف للدور الارضى من 160 الى 200 جنيه / م3 
الاعمدة والاسقف للدور المتكرر نفس الاسعار السابقه يضاف اليها علاوه 10 جنية / م3 للدور الواحد 
تقل تلك الاسعار في حالة الاسقف flat slab بنسبه تصل الى حوالى 10 % 
الاسعار السابقه هى متوسط الاسعار المبدئيه وكل حاله تختلف عن الاخرى ولكل منشأ ظروفه الخاصه به والتى تؤثر بكل تأكيد على السعر 


والى بنود الاعمال مباشرة والتى تحتوى على الكثير من التفاصيل 

1- خرسانة مسلحة للأساسات :-بالمتر المكعب توريد وعملخرسانة مسلحة لزوم الأساسات [ قواعد منفصلة ] حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسوماتالتنفيذية والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عاديللمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهزالميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقلعن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزملنهو العمل كاملا.

يشمل بند الاساسات قواعد منفصله القواعد والسملات والشدادات في حالة وجودها

التكاليف المباشره :-

1- حديد التسليح : - نقوم بحساب كمية الحديد / م3 حسب تفريدة الحديد ( طريقة رص وتوزيع الحديد ) 
وذلك بقسمة كمية الحديد / كمية الخرسانه المسلحة للقواعد وتشمل كمية الحديد الحديد المستخدم لاشارات الاعمدة حيث يتم تحميل كميته على القواعد
وكذلك تشمل الحسابات كميات الحديد للسملات والشدادات وبادىء السلم وخلافه 

في المتوسط تكون كمية الحديد للأساسات قواعد منفصله من 75 - 85 كجم / م3 وتؤخذ في المتوسط 80 كجم / م3 

وبالتالى تكلفة حديد التسليح = 80 * 5.5 = 440 جنية / م3

تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3 
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جنية / م3 
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده ) 
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر 170 جنية / م3 
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 4 جنية / م3 
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جنية / م3 

وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره 
= 440 + 5+330+170 + 4+5 = 954 جنية / م3

التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 954 *.5 = 477 جنية / م3




سعر المتر المكعب = 954 + 477 = 1431 جنية / م3 

( تقريبا 205 دولار / م3 )
في حالة وجود عدة خشبيه لدى الشركة وتم اسناد اعمال الحدادة والنجاره بدون عدة لمقاول باطن ستكون تكلفة المصنعيات كتالى 

- اعمال الحدادة للأساسات = 30 - 35 جنية / م3
- اعمال النجارة = 70 - 85 جنية / م3 
- هالك الخشب يتم حسابه في المتوسط =15- 20 جنية / م3 
وبالتالى ستكون تكلفة المتر المكعب = 30 + 80 + 20 = 130 جنية / م3

واذا ما قورن الفرق في التكاليف في حالة اسناد الاعمال لمقاول باطن بعده او بدون سيكون الفرق 
= 170- 130 = 40 جنية / م3
او ما يعادل كنسبة = 40 / 1430 * 100 = 2.8 % او ما يقل عن 3 % من سعر البند
في حالة وجود نسب عاليه من الاملاح والكبريتات يستخدم اسمنت مقاوم للكبريتات وتكون صيغة البند :- 
خرسانة مسلحة للأساسات :-بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الأساسات [ قواعد منفصلة ] حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات التنفيذية والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي مقاوم للكبريتات للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقلعن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا.

نفس تكاليف البند السابق فقط سيزداد تكلفة منتج الخرسانه بنفس النسبه في زيادة سعر الاسمنت من اسمنت بورتلاندى عادى الى اسمنت مقاوم للكبريتات 
الفرق في السعر في حدود 50 جنية / طن 
تكلفة الخرسانه ستزداد بقيمة 50 *7 / 20 = 17.5 جنية / م3
مما سيؤدى الى زيادة سعر البند في حدود 25 جنية / م3 
سيكون السعر الاجمالى م3 = 1455 جنية / م3 
او ما يوازى 208 دولار / م3
3- خرسانة مسلحة للأساسات ( قواعد شريطيه ) :-
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الأساسات [ قواعد شريطية ] حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات التنفيذية والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي مقاوم للكبريتات للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقلعن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا.

نفس طريقة التحليل السابقه فقط متوسط كمية الحديد سيكون اعلى واسعار المصنعيات ستكون اقل 

- كمية الحديد في المتوسط ستكون في حدود 95 - 100 كجم / م3 
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 100 *55= 550 جنيه
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جنية / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر 120 جنية / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 4 جنية / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جنية / م3

وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 550 + 5+330+120 + 4+5 = 1014 جنية / م3

التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1014 *.5 = 507جنية / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 1014 + 507 = 1521 جنية / م3

( تقريبا 217 دولار / م3 )
4- خرسانة مسلحة للأساسات ( لبشه مسلحه ) :-
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الأساسات [ لبشه مسلحه ] حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادى للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقلعن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا.

- كمية الحديد في المتوسط ستكون في حدود 50 - 60 كجم / م3
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 55 *5.5= 302 جنيه
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جنية / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر 100 جنية / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 3 جنية / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 4 جنية / م3

وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 302 + 5+330+100 + 3+4 = 744جنية / م3

التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 744 *.5 = 372 جنية / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 744 + 372 = 1116 جنية / م3

( تقريبا 159 دولار / م3 )
5- خرسانة مسلحة للحوائط السانده :-
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الحوائط السانده حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادى للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقلعن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا.

- كمية الحديد في المتوسط ستكون في حدود 100 - 110 كجم / م3
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 105 *5.5= 577 جنيه
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جنية / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر 170 جنية / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 5 جنية / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جنية / م3

وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 577 + 5+330+170 + 5+5 = 1092جنية / م3

التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1092 *.5 = 546 جنية / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 1092 + 546 = 1638 جنية / م3

( تقريبا 234 دولار / م3 )
6-خرسانة مسلحة للخوازيق:-بالمتر الطولي توريد وعمل خوازيق ميكانيكي بالتفريغ من الخرسانة المسلحة بالأبعاد والأطوال والتسليح المبين باللوحات التنفيذية وخرسانةالخازوق ذات محتوي اسمنتي لا يقل عن 400كجم أسمنت بولاتلاندي عادي للمتر المكعب منالخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الأنشائية مع الدمك الميكانيكي جيداو المعالجة و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة رتبة لا تقل عن 300 كجم/سم2 والسعر يشمل اجراء اختبار التحميل ويشمل كلما يلزم حسب اصول الصناعه والمواصفات قطر 40 سم
( مثال : خوازيق قطر 40 سم وباجمالى طول 20 م .. والتسليح 8 قطر 16 مم وبطول 12 م وكانات حلزونيه قطر 8مم والمسافه البينيه 15 سم )
كمية الحديد للخازوق الواحد = 8 ×12×1.58= 152 كجم 
كانات بقطر 8 مم بطريق تقريبه = 35 كجم 
اجمالى الحديد = 152+35 = 187 كجم 
اجمالى كمية الخرسانه للخازوق الواحد = 3.14 * 0.2*0.2*20= 2.5 م3 
باضافه كمية 0.25 م3 هالك خرسانه بعد صب الخازوق 
اجمالى الخرسانه = 2.5 + 0.25= 2.75 م3
حساب التكاليف المباشره :-
كمية الحديد = 187 * 5.5 = 1028 جنيه
مصنعيات الحديد شامل اللحام = 200 جنيه للخازوق الواحد 
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحه 
تكلفة م3 خرسانه جهد 300 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت لا يقل عن 400 كجم / م3 شامل اضافات مؤخرات الشك وشامل الصب باستخدام البامب . التكلفه = 400 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخازوق الواحد = 400 × 2.75 = 1100
اجمالى تكلفة الخازوق من الخامات والصب = 1028 +200+1100 = 2328 جنيه
تكلفة المتر الطولى = 2328 / 20 = 116.4 جنيه / م . ط
تكلفة المتر الطولى باستخدام ماكينة الخوازيق = 50 - 60 جنيه / م .ط ( حسب عدد الخوازيق )
اجمالى التكلفة للمتر الطولى = 116.4 +55 = 171.4 جنيه
التكلفة الغير مباشرة وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 171.4*0.5= 85.7 جنيه / م.ط 
اجمالى السعر للمتر الطولى =171.4+ 85.7 = 257 جنية / م.ط ( تقريبا )
او ما يوازى 37 دولار / م .ط



7- خرسانة مسلحة للاعمدة :-
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الاعمدة والحوائط حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادى للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا.
التكاليف المباشرة :- 
تتباين كمية حديد التسليح للاعمدة ( لكل م3 ) من منشأ لاخر على حسب التصميم وعدد الادوار والاحمال على المنشأ وغيرها وتتراوح في المتوسط ما بين 140 كجم - 180 كجم / م3 في المنشأت العادية الى ما يزيد عن 200 كجم / م3 لمنشأت اخرى ويجب حساب كمية الحديد للاعمدة بعناية تامه فهى تعتبر اهم العوامل التى تتحكم في السرع 
وفى هذا المثال ستتم الدراسه على كمية حديد 160 كجم / م3 لمنشأ يتكون من خمسة ادوار
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 160 *5.5= 880 جنيه / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 8 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جنية / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر لاعمدة للدور الارضى = 170 جنية / م3 
اضافة علاوه 10 جنية لكل دور تكون اجمالى العلاوة = 4 * 10 = 40 جنية
تكلفة الدور الاخير = 170 + 40 = 210 جنية / م3
متوسط التكلفة للمصنعيات كمتوسط للمبنى ككل = ( 170 + 210 ) / 2 = 190 جنية / م3

اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 10 جنية / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جنية / م3

وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 880 + 8+330+190 + 10+5 = 1423جنية / م3

التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1423 *.5 = 711.5 جنية / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 1423 + 711.5 = 2134.5 جنية / م3 ( 2135 تقريبا )

(او ما يوازى تقريبا 305 دولار / م3 )






8- خرسانة مسلحة للهيكل الخرسانى ( بلاطات مصمته وكمرات وسلالم ):-
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة للهيكل الخرسانى لزوم البلاطات المصمته والكمر والسلالم حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادى للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل على الوجة الاكمل.
التكاليف المباشرة :- 
كمية حديد التسليح للاسقف المصمته ( بلاطات وكمر ) تتراوح في المتوسط 100 كجم / م3 
وفى هذا المثال ستتم الدراسه على كمية حديد 100 كجم / م3 لمنشأ يتكون من خمسة ادوار
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 100 *5.5= 550 جنيه / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جنية / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر للدور الارضى = 170 جنية / م3 
اضافة علاوه 10 جنية لكل دور تكون اجمالى العلاوة = 4 * 10 = 40 جنية
تكلفة الدور الاخير = 170 + 40 = 210 جنية / م3
متوسط التكلفة للمصنعيات كمتوسط للمبنى ككل = ( 170 + 210 ) / 2 = 190 جنية / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 4 جنية / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جنية / م3

وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 880 + 5+330+190 + 4+5 = 1084جنية / م3

التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1423 *.5 = 542 جنية / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 1084 + 542 = 1626 جنية / م3 

(او ما يوازى تقريبا 232 دولار / م3 )



الاسعار في المتوسط على حسب الموقع للمشروع كتالى 
م3 حفر صخر = 55 جنية / م3 غير شامل نقل المخلفات
م3 حفر رمال = 6 جنية حفر فقط بدون نقل المخلفات يضاف في المتوسط من 5 الى 6 جنية / م3 نقل مخلفات على حسب مسافة النقل للمقالب والوقت المستغرق لكل نقله .
م3 ردم رمال نظيفة من خارج الموقع = 18- 20 جنيه اذا كان سعر التوريد للمتر المكعب من الرمال 12 جنيه 
م2 عزل اساسات 
عزل بيتومين عادى على البارد 6 جنيه / م2
عزل بيتومين مؤكسد 10 - 12 جنية / م2 
عزل بيتومين مؤكسد : عادى بنسبة 1:3 = 8 - 9 جنيه / م2
م3 خرسانة عادية :- 
قواعد منفصله = 320 الى 350 جنية / م3 جهد خرسانه 200 كجم / سم2
لبشه = 250 الى 270 جنية / م3 جهد الخرسانه 200 كجم / سم2

م3 خرسانة مسلحة :-

الاساسات ( 80 كجم حديد / م3 في المتوسط ) = 930 - 950 كجم / م3
اعمدة ( 160 كجم حديد / م3 في المتوسط ) = 1450 - 1500 كجم / م3
اسقف ( 100 كجم حديد / م3 في المتوسط ) = 1100 - 1150 كجم / م3

م2 مبانى :- 
سمك 10 سم 45 جنيه / م2
سمك 12 سم 50 - 55 جنية / م2 

مبانى م3 : - 380 - 420 جنية / م3

م2 بياض :-
مواصفات بؤج فقط = 25 جنية / م2
مواصفات بؤج واوتار = 30 جنية / م2 
مواصفات تركيب زوايا فليسبيكو بالاضافه الى التأكيس والزوى والتربيع 40 جنية / م2


م2 دهانات : - 
دهانات بلاستيك لون ابيض سكيب او سايبس = 16 جنية / م2
دهانات بلاستيك الوان سكيب او سكيب = 18 جنية / م2
دهانات جوتن حسب اللون المطلوب ( داخلى ) = 20 - 25 جنية / م2


صحى مقطوعية
الصحى اسعار خامات المواسير الصرف والتغذيه في حدود 2000 جنية
اسعار المصنعيات للحمام والمطبخ = 1000 
القطع والاكسسوارت حسب الطلب في المتوسط 
حوض جرافينا = 300 جنيه 
قاعدة جرافينا = 650 جنيه 
حوض استانلس عين واحده = 120
اما اسعار ديوارفيت
حوض = 600 جنيه
القاعده = 900 - 1250 
حوض استانلس بصفايه وعين = 280


كهربة مقطوعية

في المتوسط الخامات = 2000 - 2500 بخلاف الاكسسوارت 
المصنعيات = 1200 - 1500

نجارة باب و شباك مقطوعية
باب غرفه حشو 300 - 400 جنيه
باب قشره ارو = 450 جنيه
باب شقه قشره ارو = 450 - 600
باب شقه حشو 450 - 650
الشبابيك مقاس 100 *100 او 120 * 120 في المتوسط من 250 الى 350 جنية بخلاف الزجاج والسلك 
اسعار التركيب من 50 الى 60 جنيه في المتوسط للقطعه الواحده


م2 اسقف معلقة :-
بلاطات فينيل 60 * 60 = 70 - 80 جنيه / م2
اسقف الواح جبس من الجبس الابيض انتاج شركه كنف = 100 - 120 جنيه م م2
جبس اخضر للحمامات = 120 جنيه / م2
جبس احمر للمطابخ = 130 جنية / م2

الاسعار عاليه هى متوسط الاسعار السائده في مصر 


9- خرسانة مسلحة سمك 15 سم للارضيات slab on grade )):-


بالمتر المسطح توريد و عمل خرسانة مسلحة للارضيات بسمك 15 سم وشبكتين حديد تسليح 6 قطر 12 مم فىالأتجاهين علوي وسفلي والخرسانه ذات جهد 250 كجم /. م2 على الا يقل محتوى الاسمنت عن 350 كجم / م3 مع الهز الميكانيكى جيدا وتسوية السطح العلويومعالجته وكل ما يلزم لنهو العمل على الوجه الاكمل.
التكاليف المباشرة :-
كمية حديد التسليح للمتر المسطح = 24 * 0.888 = 21.3 كجم 
اضافة نسبة هالك 3 % = 21.3 * 0.03 = 0.7 كجم / م2
اجمالى كمية الحديد = 22 كجم / م2
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 22 *5.5= 121 جنيه / م2
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 1 جنية / م2
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط = 330 جنية / م3
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 330 * 0.15 = 49.5 جنية / م2
اعمال الحداده = 5 جنية / م2 
فى المعتاد يتم صب طبقة خرسانة الارضيه تحددها اعمال المبانى اى بدون اعمال نجاره اما فى حالة الحالات التى تتطلب اعمال نجاره يتم حساب تكلفة المتر المسطح على حسب الحاله 
اعمال الفرمجه والهز تكلفة المتر المسطح =0.75 جنية / م2
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 0.5 جنية / م2

وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 121 + 1+49.5+5 + 0.75+0.5 = 177.75جنية / م2 تقريبا 178 جنية / م2
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 178 *.5 = 89 جنية / م2
سعر المتر المكعب = 178+ 89 = 267 جنية / م2 

(او ما يوازى تقريبا 38 دولار / م2 )

10- البلاطات الممسوسه من الخرسانة المسلحة سمك 15 سم :-


بالمتر المسطح توريد و عمل خرسانة مسلحة للبلاطات الممسوسه بسمك 15 سم مع تنفيذ شبكة من حديد التسليح 6 قطر 12 مم فى الأتجاهين والخرسانه ذات جهد 300 كجم /. م2 على الا يقل محتوى الاسمنت عن 400 كجم / م3 مع الهز الميكانيكى جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي باستخدام الهليكوبتر مع استخدام hardener للسطح والتقطيع باستخدام المنشار فى الاتجاهين وكل ما يلزم لنهو العمل على الوجه الاكمل طبقا لاصول الصناعة والمواصفات.
التكاليف المباشرة :-
يتم تنفيذ البند السابق بعمل شرائح باستخدام الكمر المعدنى بارتفاع 15 سم 
وبعرض لا يزيد عن 6 م وفى المعتاد يتم تنفيذه كل 4.05 م وذلك لسببين 
1- سهولة التنفيذ لاعمال التسويه للسطح والقد والفرمجه 
2- تقليل هالك الحديد حيث يتم تقطيع السيخ ( 12 م ) على ثلاثة اجزاء 
كل 4 م 
ويتم بعدها تقطيع البلاطات فى نفس الاتجاة كل 4.05 على نفس التقسيم للبلاطات وفى الاتجاة الاخر كل 4 او 5 او 6 م ويفضل الا تزيد مساحة البلاطة 
يتم الربط بين شرائح البلاطات باستخدام dowels بطول 65 مرة قطر السيخ المستخدام ويتم ذلك بتثبيت ذلك الحديد فى فتحات موجودة بالكمر المعدنى او يتم فتحها بالكمرات على حسب العدد .

كمية حديد التسليح للمتر المسطح = 12 * 0.888 = 10.65 كجم / م2
حديد الربط بين البلاطات = ( 6*.6 *0.888 ) / 4 = 0.8 كجم / م2
اضافة نسبة هالك 3 % = 11.45* 0.03 = 0.35 كجم / م2
اجمالى كمية الحديد = 11.8 كجم / م2
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 11.8 *5.5= 65 جنيه / م2
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 0.5 جنية / م2
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 300 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 400 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط = 370 جنية / م3
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 370 * 0.15 = 55.5 جنية / م2
اعمال الحداده = 2 جنية / م2
اعمال النجارة باستخدام الكمر المعدنى واعمال الفرمجة والتسويه والمس والتقطيع =10جنية /م2
اعمال استخدام مصلبات السطح hardener معدل الاستهلاك متوسطه 4 كجم / م2 
سعر الطن فى المتوسط من 2400 جنية / طن
تكلفة المتر المسطح من مصلبات السطح = 4*2.4 = 9.6 جنية / م2
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 0.5 جنية / م2

وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 65 + 0.5+55.5+2 + 10+9.6+0.5 = 143 جنية / م2 
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 143 *.5 = 71.5 جنية / م2
سعر المتر المكعب = 143+ 71.5 = 214.5 جنية / م2

(او ما يوازى تقريبا 31 دولار / م2 )




بلاطة سقف solid flat slab سمك 20 سم = 20*15*.2 = 60 م 3
الكمر الخارجى ( الداير ) بفرض كمر مقاس 20 * 60 سم 
كمية الخرسانه للكمر اسفل بلاطة السقف فقط = 0.2 *0.4*2* ( 20 +14.6)= 5.6 م3 
اجمالى كمية الخرسانه = 60+5.5 = 65.5 
تكلفة المتر المكعب :-
كمية الحديد في المتوسط = 120 كجم / م3
تكلفة الحديد = 120 *5.5 = 660 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحه جهد 275 كجم / سم2 شامله الصب بالبامب = 360 جنية 
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جنية / م3
اعمال المصعنيات بالعده الخشبيه = 170 جنية / م3
تكلفة اعمال الفرمجة للخرسانه = 4 جنية / م3
تكلفة المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جنية / م3
اجمالى التكلفة السابقه= 660+360+170 + 4+5 = 1194 جنية / م3

اضافه هامش ربح شامل المصروفات الاداريه 25 % = 1194* 0.25= 298.5
اجمالى السعر للكتر المكعب =1194+298.5 = 1492.5 جنيه ​*


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (3 يوليو 2014)

البند السادس : - اعمال العزل
اسمحوا لى بالانتقال الى البند السادس وهو اعمال العزل على ان يتم باب الاسئله والنقاش مفتوحا بالنسبة للبنود السابقه 

في البدايه اسمحوا لى ببعض المعلومات البسيطة والتى استعين بمعظمها من سؤال لاحد الاخوه الزملاء بالمنتدى عن انواع العزل المائى والفروق فيما بينها
ويتحدد نوع العزل على حسب عوامل عديده اهمها
1-نوع وطبيعة العنصر المراد عزله
2- منسوب المياه الجوفيه وهل العنصر المعزول اعلى ام اسفل منها
3- نوع التربه وخصائصها
4- طببيعة استغلال المنشأ
5- اهمية المنشا وعمره الافتراضى

وياتى قبل هذا وذاك العامل الاقتصادى او التكاليف

تتطور المواد المستخدمه في العزل والمنتجات التى توفرها الشركات بسرعه مزهله وتتطور المواد المستخدمه من حيث سهولة الاستخدام وسرعة التنفيذ وغيرها
المواد البيتومينيه من اقدم وارخص الانواع المستخدمه في العزل
البيتومين المستخدم في العزل انواع منه
1- البيتومين العادى ( على العزل البارد )
2- البيتومين المؤكسد
3- البيتومين المختلط ( وهو خليط من المؤكسد والعادى )

الانواع السابقه تعطى طبقة رقيقه غير منفذة للماء تقاوم الاملاح والاكاسيد وتستخدم في العناصر اعلى منسوب المياه الجوفيه
بشرط ان تكون مردومه بالكامل
عيوبها
1- تتأثر بدرجة الحراره فتكون في الحاله السائله عند درجات الحراره المرتفعه وتكون بالحاله الصلبه عند درجات الحراره المنخفضه
2- تأثرها بالعوامل الجويه
3- لا تقاوم الصدأ
4- البيتومين المؤكسد مضر بالبيئه


* العزل باستخدام اللفائف البيتومينيه
وهى انواع عديده جدا تبدا من
1- الخيش المقطرن
2- الياف زجاجيه مشبعه بالبيتومين
3- الياف زجاجيه مغطاه بحبيبات معدنيه
وهذه اشهر الانواع منه وتختلف المسميات التجاريه على حسب الشركة المصنعه وكذلك يختلف السمك ويبدا من 2 مم فأعلى
من اهم مزاياه
1- مقاومة للعوامل الجويه
2- تتحمل الصدأ
3- قوة شد عاليه
4- مقاومة جيده جدا وخاصة النوعيين السفللين للاماكن المعرضة للمياه باستمرار كالخزانات ودورات المياه وغيرها

** العزل باستخدام المواد ذات الاساس الاسمنتى
وهى مركبات من الاسمنت المعالج كيميائيا باللدائن الصناعيه ومواد مالئه من الكوارتز تدهن به الاسطح الخرسانيه فتتغلل لدائنه الصناعية داخل المسام الخرسانية وتتم عده تفاعلات كيميائيه مكونه كريستلات صلبه تملأل المسام وتكون جزء لا يتجزأ من المنشأ

مميزاته
1- له نفس خصائص الجزء المعزول ( الخرسانه المسلحه )
2- غير ضار بمياه الشرب ولذلك يستخدم في خزاانات المياه من الداخل
3- يستخدم في الاماكن اسفل منسوب المياه الجوفيه حيث لا يتأثر بالمياه
4 - يمكن استخدامه على اسطح غير مستويه وغير منتظمه
5- سرعة وسهولة التنفيذ

اشهر نوع منه هو الاديكور ام
هناك عزل يصلح لحاله معينه ولا يصلح نوع اخرى لها بمعنى
العزل باستخدام رولات العزل ( membrane ) يحتاج الى طبقة حمايه اعلاه
في حاله استخدامه في عزل سطح مبنى مثلا يتم تغطيته بطبقة لياسه لحمايته
وفى حالة استخدامه في العزل الرأسى ( عزل حائط خرسانى كما في مثل حالتك ) يحتاج الى تنفيذ حائط مبانى لحمايته وكذلك في حالة استخدامه في عزل لبشه من الخارج يتم حمايته بتنفيذ حائط مبانى وقد تنفذ المبانى اولا ثم يتم العزل وبعدها صب الخرسانه
ومن ثم اذا كان الحائط الخرسانى الذى تود عزله لن ينفذ خلفه حائط مبانى خلف العزل لحمياته فان العزل باستخدام رولات العزل لن يكون مناسبا في مثل حالتك ولن يكون مجديا
اما العزل باستخدام المواد ذات الاساس الاسمنتى ( واشهرها الاديكور ام ) فهذا النوع من العزل ياخذ نفس خواص الخرسانه ولذلك فهو لايحتاج الى تنفيذ طبقة حمايه له
مثل استخدامه في العزل الداخلى لخزانات المياه وعزل ارضيه حمامات السباحه
في مثل حالتك فهو مناسب جدا ولا يحتاج الى اى حمايه
تكلفة هذا النوع من العزل في مصر ما يوازى 35 جنيه تكلفة فعليه
اما العزل باستخدام رولات العزل سمك 3 مم انتاج شركة انسومات على سبيل المثال فتكلفته الفعليه لن تزيد عن 25 جنيه كتكلفه فعليه بالاضافه الى طبقة الحمايه على حسب نوعها

العزل باستخدام البيتومين وخصوصا البيتومين المؤكسد لا يحتاج الى تنفيذ طبقات حمايه
وفى مثل حالتك قد يكون مناسبا اذا كان منسوب الحائط الخرسانى الذى يتم عزله منسوبه بالكامل اعلى ممن منسوب المياه الجوفيه بشرط ان يكون الردم لكامل الجزء الذى يتم عزل وخصوصا العزل باستخدام البيتومين المؤكسد . سعر البيتومين المؤكسد في مصر يزداد بصوره جنونيه
تكلفة المتر المسطح كتكلفة فعليه يصل الى 15 جنيه للمتر المسطح ولكن كما ذكرت سابقا
فهو مضر بالبيئه ولا يستخدم خصوصا بجوار المجمعات السكنيه
هناك انواع اخرى من العزل على البارد ذات اساس مائى مثل السيروبلاست والسيروتك والتى يتم تخفيفها بالماء وهى اقل فاعليه ولا يفضل استخدامها تكلفة المتر المسطح تصل الى 4 جنيه تكلفه فعليه .

واخرى ذات اساس بيتومينى ويتم تخفيفا باستخدام السولار توجد انواع منها ذات فاعليه ودارج استخدامها في عزل الاساسات البعيده عن منسوب المياه الجوفيه وتكلفتها تقارب تكلفة البيتومين المؤكسد


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (3 يوليو 2014)

*رد: تحليل اسعار التنفيذ للمهندس المحترم طلعت محمد على*

 
1-6 : 
بالمتر المسطح توريد وعمل طبقة عازلة للرطوبه لزوم عزل الاساسات اعلى منسوب المياه الجويه 
تتكون من طبقتين متعامدتين من البيتومين المؤكسد على ان تتم اعمال النظافة للسطح وتجهيزه قبل اعمال العزل وعمل كل ما يلزم مما جميعه بالمتر المسطح .

التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة المتر المسطح من خامات البيتومين المؤكسد على الساخن طبقتين = 8 جنية / م2
اسعار المصنعيات = 4 جنية / م2 
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة = 8+4 = 12 جنية / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 12* 0.5= 6 جنية / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =12+ 6 =18 جنيه / م2
( او ما يوازى 2.5 دولار / م2 تقريبا )


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (3 يوليو 2014)

*رد: تحليل اسعار التنفيذ للمهندس المحترم طلعت محمد على*

2-6 : 
بالمتر المسطح توريد وعمل طبقة عازلة للرطوبه لزوم مبانى قصة الردم اعلى منسوب المياه الجويه 
تتكون من 3 طبقات من البيتومين على البارد انتاج شركة انسومات او ما يماثلها على ان تتم اعمال النظافة للسطح وتجهيزه قبل اعمال العزل وعمل كل ما يلزم مما جميعه بالمتر المسطح .

التكاليف المباشره :- 
تكلفة ملىء العراميس للمبانى ونظافتها وتجهيزها للسطح = 1 جنية / م2 
تكلفة م2 من خامات البيتومين العادى ثلاث طبقات =5.5 جنية / م2
اسعار المصنعيات = 1.5 جنية / م2 
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة = 1+5.5+1.5 = 8 جنية / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 8* 0.5= 4 جنية / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =8+ 4 =12 جنيه / م2
( او ما يوازى 1.7 دولار / م2 تقريبا )


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (3 يوليو 2014)

*رد: تحليل اسعار التنفيذ للمهندس المحترم طلعت محمد على*

 6- 3 : المتر المسطح : توريد و فرش طبقة عازلة للرطوبةلزوم الحمامات من مادة الانسوسيل ( 4مم ) من انتاج شركة انسومات او مايماثلها و طبقا لاصول الصناعة بحيث لا يقلركوب اللحامات عن 10 سم مع عمل وزرة منها بداير الحوائط لا يقل ارتفاعها عن 20 سمفوق الارضية و يجب استدارة الزوايا و الاركان و تغطي الطبقة العازلة بطبقة لياسةأسمنتية سمك 2سم والقياس حسب المسقط الافقي بدون علاوة نظير الوزرات . مما جميعةبالمتر المسطح .
التكاليف المباشره :- 
تكلفة تجهيز السطح وعمل المرمات واعمال اللياسه ان تطلب الامر = 4 جنية / م2 
عمل رقبة زجاجه بالزوايا والاركان متوسط التكاليف = 2 جنية / م2
تكلفة رولات العزل ( من مادة الانسوسيل ) انتاج شركة انسومات 
سعر اللفه 160 جنية ومقاساتها 1 م بطول 10 م .ط
عمليا بعد عمل الركوب بين اللفات وعمل الوزرات اللفه الواحده تغطى 8 م 2 في المتوسط
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 160 / 8 = 20 جنية / م2
تكلفة الطبقة الرابطة البيتومينيه ( سيروبلاست مثلا ) = 1 جنية / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 7 جنية / م2 
طبقة اللياسة اعلى العزل بسمك من 2 الى 3 سم :-
تكلفة الخامات = 6 جنية / م2 
تكلفة المصنعيات = 7 جنية / م2

اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 47 جنية / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 47* 0.5= 23.5 جنية / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =47+ 23.5 =70.5 جنيه / م2
( او ما يوازى 10 دولار / م2 تقريبا )

​


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (3 يوليو 2014)

*رد: تحليل اسعار التنفيذ للمهندس المحترم طلعت محمد على*

6- 4
​6-4 - توريد و تنفيذ طبقة عازلة لزوم الحمامات ذلك بإستخدام اللفائف Polyester reinforced membrane منانتاج بيتونيل سمك 3مم او ما يماثلها مع عمل تراكب فى الاتجاة الطولى و العرضى لا يقل عن 15سم والقياس للمسقط الافقى محمل عليه القياس للعزل الرأسى للوزرات حسب الأرتفاع اللازمالمناسب والسعر محمل علية دهان طبقة برايمر علي اللياسة وكل ما يلزم لنهو الاعمالنهوا متقنا حسب المواصفات و اصول الصناعة وغير محمل على البند طبقات اللياسهاسفل واعلى العزل .







التكاليف المباشره :- 


عمل رقبة زجاجه بالزوايا والاركان متوسط التكاليف = 2 جنية / م2
تكلفة رولات العزل المسلحه من انتاج شركة بيتونيل سمك 3 مم سعر اللفه 140 جنية ومقاساتها 1 م بطول 10 م .ط
عمليا بعد عمل الركوب بين اللفات وعمل الوزرات اللفه الواحده تغطى 8 م 2 في المتوسط
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 140 / 8 = 17.5 جنية / م2
تكلفة الطبقة البرايمر = 1 جنية / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 7 جنية / م2 

اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 27.5 جنية / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 27.5* 0.5= 13.75 جنية / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =27.5+ 13.75 =41.25 جنيه / م2
( او ما يوازى 5.9 دولار / م2 تقريبا )


----------



## egyptsystem (3 يوليو 2014)

*تحليل اسعار التنفيذ للمهندس المحترم طلعت محمد على*

*العوامل التى تحدد تكلفة تنفيذ اعمال الخرسانه

1- الخامات
حديد
خرسانه 
2- المصنعيات
- النجارة
- الحدادة
-الصب
3- الشده المستخدمه في التنفيذ ونوعها ومكوناتها

اولا الخامات :
- تغير الاسعار بشكل متزايد ومستمر على مستوى العالم وعدم ثباته
- ارتباط تلك الصناعات الثقيلة بالطاقة واسعار المنتجات البترولية المختلفة واسعار الغاز الطبيعى
اعتقد أن حادثه تحدث هنا او هناك او خبر سياسى او اقتصادى يؤثر مباشرة على اسعار النفط واسعار الغاز الطبيعى ومن ثم يمتد ذلك التأثير الى تلك الصناعات المهمة ومنها الحديد والاسمنت .
ومنا هنا نلاحظ العوامل العديدة والتغيرات الغير المحتملة والغير متوقعه التى تحدث فى اى وقت من الاوقات .

- دعم الطاقة ورفع الدعم وعدم رفع الدعم ورفع الدعم كليا ورفع الدعم جزئيا . اعتقد انها كلها مصطلحات مهمة تشير الى أن سياسة الحكومات على المدى القصير والبعيد تحدد اسعار السوق بشكل كبير

اعتقد أن وضوح الرؤى للحكومات واتباع سياسات محددة ومعروفة سلفا مع وضع الخطط طويلة الاجل يساعد كثيرا فى فهم مجريات السوق وتحرك الاسعار ومدى الزيادة المتبعة .

- الضرائب المباشرة التى تفرضها الحكومات على المصانع مباشرة ومنها ضريبة الارباح الصناعية وضريبة المبيعات وكذلك الدمغات الخاصة وغيرها والتى يتم خصمها من المنبع ( من المصنع ) تؤثر بكل تأكيد تأثيرا مباشرا على سعر المنتج النهائى
فى دولة مثل مصر تفرض الحكومه ضريبة مبيعات بقيمة ثابتة 10 %
يتم تطبيقها فى كل المصانع على سعر المنتج مباشرة ومنها مصانع الحديد والاسمنت . تدرس الحكومة فرض زيادة فى ضريبة المبيعات بقيمة 7% وهذا الخبر غير مؤكد يتم تداوله ونفيه وتأكيده وعدم صحته وهكذا
عدم وضوح الاستراتجيات وعدم القدرة على تطبيقها يصعب من مسئولية المتناقص ( المقاول ) فى دراسة الاسعار ووضع اسعار يتم تطبيقها على فترة مشروع قد تكون ليست بالقصيرة . اعتقد انها من اصعب الامور التى تمر على المقاول او المتناقص عند تحليل السعر فهو فى حيرة من امره
بالاضافة الى العوامل السابقة فلكل دولة خصوصيتها فى تحديد قيمة الاسعار للمنتجات المختلفة . يتم ذلك بتطبيق سياسات معينة ومنها تطبيق اتفاقيات دولية معينة تسمح بتبادل السلع .
او فرض جمارك بقيم معينة كذلك للسلع المختلفة .
او حظر استيراد سلع معينة .

- عامل النقل للخامات من العوامل المهمة فكلما بعد موقع المشروع عن موقع التصنيع والتوزيع يزداد السعر
فمثلا ما يخص حديد التسليح فتجد اسعار محافظات الصعيد تزداد بقيمة حوالى 100 جنية للطن عن سعرة داخل القاهرة الكبرى .

2- اما فيما يخص المصنعيات
النجارة والحدادة والصب .
فلا يخفى على احد التطور الهائل الذى حدث فى شدات النجارة على سبيل المثال فمن الشدات الخشبية التقليدية ( العروق واللتزانة ) الى الشدات المعدنية المختلفة واستخدام الواح البلى وود . الى الشدات الهيدروليكية
والملاحظ انه كلما زاد هذا التطور فأن قيمة الشدة نفسها يزداد سعرها وتقل قيمة المصنعية فالمجهود المبذول فى شدة معدنية جاهرة يقل كثيرا عن المجهود الذى يتطلبة عمل شدة خشبية .
وحسب امتلاك الشركة او المقاول لتلك الشدات اوالشدات خشبية تتحدد التكاليف.
اما فيما يخص اعمال الصي فلا يخفى على احد التطور الهائل الذ1ى حدث فى طرق الصب من طرق صب تقليدية ( بالقروانه والجردل ) الى استخدام الخلاطات . الى محطات الخرسانة الجاهزة بانواعاها وتجهيزاتها المختلفة وانواع البامب المتحرك او الثابت . الى معدات احدث ( احد منتجات الشركات الاوربية عربة ترانس ميكس تعمل كمحطة متنقله . تجهز وتصب فى نفس التوقيت .)
وكلما كانت التكنولوجيا متوفرة فى اعتقادى سيؤثر ذلك بالايجاب على التكاليف ومن ثم السعر .
اعتقد أن التفكير فى استخدام طرق تقليدية فى الصب بات من الماضى
ومع ذلك فنحن مضطرين لاستخدامه فى اوقات كثيرة لظروف شتى ومن ثم وجب علينا تحليل السعر حسب المكونات والطريقة التليدية فى الصب
1. اسعار الخامات في المتوسط
حديد التسليح طن = يتراوح من 3500 الى 3650 جنيه
الاسمنت البورتلاندى العادى يتراوح ما بين 740 - 770 جنيه / طن
اسعار الصب : على حسب محتوى الاسمنت وجهد الخرسانه وطريقة الصب المتبعه 

اسعار المصنعيات شامله العده الخشبيه 
- الاساسات 
قواعد منفصله من 150 - 180 جنيه / م3
لبشه خرسانه عاديه 
من 100 - 120 جنيه / م3
الاعمدة والاسقف للدور الارضى من 160 الى 200 جنيه / م3 
الاعمدة والاسقف للدور المتكرر نفس الاسعار السابقه يضاف اليها علاوه 10 جنية / م3 للدور الواحد 
تقل تلك الاسعار في حالة الاسقف flat slab بنسبه تصل الى حوالى 10 % 
الاسعار السابقه هى متوسط الاسعار المبدئيه وكل حاله تختلف عن الاخرى ولكل منشأ ظروفه الخاصه به والتى تؤثر بكل تأكيد على السعر 


والى بنود الاعمال مباشرة والتى تحتوى على الكثير من التفاصيل 

1- خرسانة مسلحة للأساسات :-بالمتر المكعب توريد وعملخرسانة مسلحة لزوم الأساسات [ قواعد منفصلة ] حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسوماتالتنفيذية والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عاديللمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهزالميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقلعن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزملنهو العمل كاملا.

يشمل بند الاساسات قواعد منفصله القواعد والسملات والشدادات في حالة وجودها

التكاليف المباشره :-

1- حديد التسليح : - نقوم بحساب كمية الحديد / م3 حسب تفريدة الحديد ( طريقة رص وتوزيع الحديد ) 
وذلك بقسمة كمية الحديد / كمية الخرسانه المسلحة للقواعد وتشمل كمية الحديد الحديد المستخدم لاشارات الاعمدة حيث يتم تحميل كميته على القواعد
وكذلك تشمل الحسابات كميات الحديد للسملات والشدادات وبادىء السلم وخلافه 

في المتوسط تكون كمية الحديد للأساسات قواعد منفصله من 75 - 85 كجم / م3 وتؤخذ في المتوسط 80 كجم / م3 

وبالتالى تكلفة حديد التسليح = 80 * 5.5 = 440 جنية / م3

تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3 
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جنية / م3 
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده ) 
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر 170 جنية / م3 
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 4 جنية / م3 
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جنية / م3 

وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره 
= 440 + 5+330+170 + 4+5 = 954 جنية / م3

التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 954 *.5 = 477 جنية / م3




سعر المتر المكعب = 954 + 477 = 1431 جنية / م3 

( تقريبا 205 دولار / م3 )
في حالة وجود عدة خشبيه لدى الشركة وتم اسناد اعمال الحدادة والنجاره بدون عدة لمقاول باطن ستكون تكلفة المصنعيات كتالى 

- اعمال الحدادة للأساسات = 30 - 35 جنية / م3
- اعمال النجارة = 70 - 85 جنية / م3 
- هالك الخشب يتم حسابه في المتوسط =15- 20 جنية / م3 
وبالتالى ستكون تكلفة المتر المكعب = 30 + 80 + 20 = 130 جنية / م3

واذا ما قورن الفرق في التكاليف في حالة اسناد الاعمال لمقاول باطن بعده او بدون سيكون الفرق 
= 170- 130 = 40 جنية / م3
او ما يعادل كنسبة = 40 / 1430 * 100 = 2.8 % او ما يقل عن 3 % من سعر البند
في حالة وجود نسب عاليه من الاملاح والكبريتات يستخدم اسمنت مقاوم للكبريتات وتكون صيغة البند :- 
خرسانة مسلحة للأساسات :-بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الأساسات [ قواعد منفصلة ] حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات التنفيذية والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي مقاوم للكبريتات للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقلعن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا.

نفس تكاليف البند السابق فقط سيزداد تكلفة منتج الخرسانه بنفس النسبه في زيادة سعر الاسمنت من اسمنت بورتلاندى عادى الى اسمنت مقاوم للكبريتات 
الفرق في السعر في حدود 50 جنية / طن 
تكلفة الخرسانه ستزداد بقيمة 50 *7 / 20 = 17.5 جنية / م3
مما سيؤدى الى زيادة سعر البند في حدود 25 جنية / م3 
سيكون السعر الاجمالى م3 = 1455 جنية / م3 
او ما يوازى 208 دولار / م3
3- خرسانة مسلحة للأساسات ( قواعد شريطيه ) :-
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الأساسات [ قواعد شريطية ] حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات التنفيذية والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي مقاوم للكبريتات للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقلعن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا.

نفس طريقة التحليل السابقه فقط متوسط كمية الحديد سيكون اعلى واسعار المصنعيات ستكون اقل 

- كمية الحديد في المتوسط ستكون في حدود 95 - 100 كجم / م3 
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 100 *55= 550 جنيه
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جنية / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر 120 جنية / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 4 جنية / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جنية / م3

وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 550 + 5+330+120 + 4+5 = 1014 جنية / م3

التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1014 *.5 = 507جنية / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 1014 + 507 = 1521 جنية / م3

( تقريبا 217 دولار / م3 )
4- خرسانة مسلحة للأساسات ( لبشه مسلحه ) :-
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الأساسات [ لبشه مسلحه ] حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادى للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقلعن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا.

- كمية الحديد في المتوسط ستكون في حدود 50 - 60 كجم / م3
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 55 *5.5= 302 جنيه
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جنية / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر 100 جنية / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 3 جنية / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 4 جنية / م3

وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 302 + 5+330+100 + 3+4 = 744جنية / م3

التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 744 *.5 = 372 جنية / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 744 + 372 = 1116 جنية / م3

( تقريبا 159 دولار / م3 )
5- خرسانة مسلحة للحوائط السانده :-
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الحوائط السانده حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادى للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقلعن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا.

- كمية الحديد في المتوسط ستكون في حدود 100 - 110 كجم / م3
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 105 *5.5= 577 جنيه
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جنية / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر 170 جنية / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 5 جنية / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جنية / م3

وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 577 + 5+330+170 + 5+5 = 1092جنية / م3

التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1092 *.5 = 546 جنية / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 1092 + 546 = 1638 جنية / م3

( تقريبا 234 دولار / م3 )
6-خرسانة مسلحة للخوازيق:-بالمتر الطولي توريد وعمل خوازيق ميكانيكي بالتفريغ من الخرسانة المسلحة بالأبعاد والأطوال والتسليح المبين باللوحات التنفيذية وخرسانةالخازوق ذات محتوي اسمنتي لا يقل عن 400كجم أسمنت بولاتلاندي عادي للمتر المكعب منالخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الأنشائية مع الدمك الميكانيكي جيداو المعالجة و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة رتبة لا تقل عن 300 كجم/سم2 والسعر يشمل اجراء اختبار التحميل ويشمل كلما يلزم حسب اصول الصناعه والمواصفات قطر 40 سم
( مثال : خوازيق قطر 40 سم وباجمالى طول 20 م .. والتسليح 8 قطر 16 مم وبطول 12 م وكانات حلزونيه قطر 8مم والمسافه البينيه 15 سم )
كمية الحديد للخازوق الواحد = 8 ×12×1.58= 152 كجم 
كانات بقطر 8 مم بطريق تقريبه = 35 كجم 
اجمالى الحديد = 152+35 = 187 كجم 
اجمالى كمية الخرسانه للخازوق الواحد = 3.14 * 0.2*0.2*20= 2.5 م3 
باضافه كمية 0.25 م3 هالك خرسانه بعد صب الخازوق 
اجمالى الخرسانه = 2.5 + 0.25= 2.75 م3
حساب التكاليف المباشره :-
كمية الحديد = 187 * 5.5 = 1028 جنيه
مصنعيات الحديد شامل اللحام = 200 جنيه للخازوق الواحد 
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحه 
تكلفة م3 خرسانه جهد 300 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت لا يقل عن 400 كجم / م3 شامل اضافات مؤخرات الشك وشامل الصب باستخدام البامب . التكلفه = 400 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخازوق الواحد = 400 × 2.75 = 1100
اجمالى تكلفة الخازوق من الخامات والصب = 1028 +200+1100 = 2328 جنيه
تكلفة المتر الطولى = 2328 / 20 = 116.4 جنيه / م . ط
تكلفة المتر الطولى باستخدام ماكينة الخوازيق = 50 - 60 جنيه / م .ط ( حسب عدد الخوازيق )
اجمالى التكلفة للمتر الطولى = 116.4 +55 = 171.4 جنيه
التكلفة الغير مباشرة وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 171.4*0.5= 85.7 جنيه / م.ط 
اجمالى السعر للمتر الطولى =171.4+ 85.7 = 257 جنية / م.ط ( تقريبا )
او ما يوازى 37 دولار / م .ط



7- خرسانة مسلحة للاعمدة :-
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الاعمدة والحوائط حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادى للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا.
التكاليف المباشرة :- 
تتباين كمية حديد التسليح للاعمدة ( لكل م3 ) من منشأ لاخر على حسب التصميم وعدد الادوار والاحمال على المنشأ وغيرها وتتراوح في المتوسط ما بين 140 كجم - 180 كجم / م3 في المنشأت العادية الى ما يزيد عن 200 كجم / م3 لمنشأت اخرى ويجب حساب كمية الحديد للاعمدة بعناية تامه فهى تعتبر اهم العوامل التى تتحكم في السرع 
وفى هذا المثال ستتم الدراسه على كمية حديد 160 كجم / م3 لمنشأ يتكون من خمسة ادوار
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 160 *5.5= 880 جنيه / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 8 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جنية / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر لاعمدة للدور الارضى = 170 جنية / م3 
اضافة علاوه 10 جنية لكل دور تكون اجمالى العلاوة = 4 * 10 = 40 جنية
تكلفة الدور الاخير = 170 + 40 = 210 جنية / م3
متوسط التكلفة للمصنعيات كمتوسط للمبنى ككل = ( 170 + 210 ) / 2 = 190 جنية / م3

اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 10 جنية / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جنية / م3

وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 880 + 8+330+190 + 10+5 = 1423جنية / م3

التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1423 *.5 = 711.5 جنية / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 1423 + 711.5 = 2134.5 جنية / م3 ( 2135 تقريبا )

(او ما يوازى تقريبا 305 دولار / م3 )






8- خرسانة مسلحة للهيكل الخرسانى ( بلاطات مصمته وكمرات وسلالم ):-
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة للهيكل الخرسانى لزوم البلاطات المصمته والكمر والسلالم حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادى للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل على الوجة الاكمل.
التكاليف المباشرة :- 
كمية حديد التسليح للاسقف المصمته ( بلاطات وكمر ) تتراوح في المتوسط 100 كجم / م3 
وفى هذا المثال ستتم الدراسه على كمية حديد 100 كجم / م3 لمنشأ يتكون من خمسة ادوار
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 100 *5.5= 550 جنيه / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جنية / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر للدور الارضى = 170 جنية / م3 
اضافة علاوه 10 جنية لكل دور تكون اجمالى العلاوة = 4 * 10 = 40 جنية
تكلفة الدور الاخير = 170 + 40 = 210 جنية / م3
متوسط التكلفة للمصنعيات كمتوسط للمبنى ككل = ( 170 + 210 ) / 2 = 190 جنية / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 4 جنية / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جنية / م3

وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 880 + 5+330+190 + 4+5 = 1084جنية / م3

التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1423 *.5 = 542 جنية / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 1084 + 542 = 1626 جنية / م3 

(او ما يوازى تقريبا 232 دولار / م3 )



الاسعار في المتوسط على حسب الموقع للمشروع كتالى 
م3 حفر صخر = 55 جنية / م3 غير شامل نقل المخلفات
م3 حفر رمال = 6 جنية حفر فقط بدون نقل المخلفات يضاف في المتوسط من 5 الى 6 جنية / م3 نقل مخلفات على حسب مسافة النقل للمقالب والوقت المستغرق لكل نقله .
م3 ردم رمال نظيفة من خارج الموقع = 18- 20 جنيه اذا كان سعر التوريد للمتر المكعب من الرمال 12 جنيه 
م2 عزل اساسات 
عزل بيتومين عادى على البارد 6 جنيه / م2
عزل بيتومين مؤكسد 10 - 12 جنية / م2 
عزل بيتومين مؤكسد : عادى بنسبة 1:3 = 8 - 9 جنيه / م2
م3 خرسانة عادية :- 
قواعد منفصله = 320 الى 350 جنية / م3 جهد خرسانه 200 كجم / سم2
لبشه = 250 الى 270 جنية / م3 جهد الخرسانه 200 كجم / سم2

م3 خرسانة مسلحة :-

الاساسات ( 80 كجم حديد / م3 في المتوسط ) = 930 - 950 كجم / م3
اعمدة ( 160 كجم حديد / م3 في المتوسط ) = 1450 - 1500 كجم / م3
اسقف ( 100 كجم حديد / م3 في المتوسط ) = 1100 - 1150 كجم / م3

م2 مبانى :- 
سمك 10 سم 45 جنيه / م2
سمك 12 سم 50 - 55 جنية / م2 

مبانى م3 : - 380 - 420 جنية / م3

م2 بياض :-
مواصفات بؤج فقط = 25 جنية / م2
مواصفات بؤج واوتار = 30 جنية / م2 
مواصفات تركيب زوايا فليسبيكو بالاضافه الى التأكيس والزوى والتربيع 40 جنية / م2


م2 دهانات : - 
دهانات بلاستيك لون ابيض سكيب او سايبس = 16 جنية / م2
دهانات بلاستيك الوان سكيب او سكيب = 18 جنية / م2
دهانات جوتن حسب اللون المطلوب ( داخلى ) = 20 - 25 جنية / م2


صحى مقطوعية
الصحى اسعار خامات المواسير الصرف والتغذيه في حدود 2000 جنية
اسعار المصنعيات للحمام والمطبخ = 1000 
القطع والاكسسوارت حسب الطلب في المتوسط 
حوض جرافينا = 300 جنيه 
قاعدة جرافينا = 650 جنيه 
حوض استانلس عين واحده = 120
اما اسعار ديوارفيت
حوض = 600 جنيه
القاعده = 900 - 1250 
حوض استانلس بصفايه وعين = 280


كهربة مقطوعية

في المتوسط الخامات = 2000 - 2500 بخلاف الاكسسوارت 
المصنعيات = 1200 - 1500

نجارة باب و شباك مقطوعية
باب غرفه حشو 300 - 400 جنيه
باب قشره ارو = 450 جنيه
باب شقه قشره ارو = 450 - 600
باب شقه حشو 450 - 650
الشبابيك مقاس 100 *100 او 120 * 120 في المتوسط من 250 الى 350 جنية بخلاف الزجاج والسلك 
اسعار التركيب من 50 الى 60 جنيه في المتوسط للقطعه الواحده


م2 اسقف معلقة :-
بلاطات فينيل 60 * 60 = 70 - 80 جنيه / م2
اسقف الواح جبس من الجبس الابيض انتاج شركه كنف = 100 - 120 جنيه م م2
جبس اخضر للحمامات = 120 جنيه / م2
جبس احمر للمطابخ = 130 جنية / م2

الاسعار عاليه هى متوسط الاسعار السائده في مصر 

9- خرسانة مسلحة سمك 15 سم للارضيات slab on grade )):-


بالمتر المسطح توريد و عمل خرسانة مسلحة للارضيات بسمك 15 سم وشبكتين حديد تسليح 6 قطر 12 مم فىالأتجاهين علوي وسفلي والخرسانه ذات جهد 250 كجم /. م2 على الا يقل محتوى الاسمنت عن 350 كجم / م3 مع الهز الميكانيكى جيدا وتسوية السطح العلويومعالجته وكل ما يلزم لنهو العمل على الوجه الاكمل.
التكاليف المباشرة :-
كمية حديد التسليح للمتر المسطح = 24 * 0.888 = 21.3 كجم 
اضافة نسبة هالك 3 % = 21.3 * 0.03 = 0.7 كجم / م2
اجمالى كمية الحديد = 22 كجم / م2
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 22 *5.5= 121 جنيه / م2
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 1 جنية / م2
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط = 330 جنية / م3
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 330 * 0.15 = 49.5 جنية / م2
اعمال الحداده = 5 جنية / م2 
فى المعتاد يتم صب طبقة خرسانة الارضيه تحددها اعمال المبانى اى بدون اعمال نجاره اما فى حالة الحالات التى تتطلب اعمال نجاره يتم حساب تكلفة المتر المسطح على حسب الحاله 
اعمال الفرمجه والهز تكلفة المتر المسطح =0.75 جنية / م2
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 0.5 جنية / م2

وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 121 + 1+49.5+5 + 0.75+0.5 = 177.75جنية / م2 تقريبا 178 جنية / م2
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 178 *.5 = 89 جنية / م2
سعر المتر المكعب = 178+ 89 = 267 جنية / م2 

(او ما يوازى تقريبا 38 دولار / م2 )

10- البلاطات الممسوسه من الخرسانة المسلحة سمك 15 سم :-


بالمتر المسطح توريد و عمل خرسانة مسلحة للبلاطات الممسوسه بسمك 15 سم مع تنفيذ شبكة من حديد التسليح 6 قطر 12 مم فى الأتجاهين والخرسانه ذات جهد 300 كجم /. م2 على الا يقل محتوى الاسمنت عن 400 كجم / م3 مع الهز الميكانيكى جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي باستخدام الهليكوبتر مع استخدام hardener للسطح والتقطيع باستخدام المنشار فى الاتجاهين وكل ما يلزم لنهو العمل على الوجه الاكمل طبقا لاصول الصناعة والمواصفات.
التكاليف المباشرة :-
يتم تنفيذ البند السابق بعمل شرائح باستخدام الكمر المعدنى بارتفاع 15 سم 
وبعرض لا يزيد عن 6 م وفى المعتاد يتم تنفيذه كل 4.05 م وذلك لسببين 
1- سهولة التنفيذ لاعمال التسويه للسطح والقد والفرمجه 
2- تقليل هالك الحديد حيث يتم تقطيع السيخ ( 12 م ) على ثلاثة اجزاء 
كل 4 م 
ويتم بعدها تقطيع البلاطات فى نفس الاتجاة كل 4.05 على نفس التقسيم للبلاطات وفى الاتجاة الاخر كل 4 او 5 او 6 م ويفضل الا تزيد مساحة البلاطة 
يتم الربط بين شرائح البلاطات باستخدام dowels بطول 65 مرة قطر السيخ المستخدام ويتم ذلك بتثبيت ذلك الحديد فى فتحات موجودة بالكمر المعدنى او يتم فتحها بالكمرات على حسب العدد .

كمية حديد التسليح للمتر المسطح = 12 * 0.888 = 10.65 كجم / م2
حديد الربط بين البلاطات = ( 6*.6 *0.888 ) / 4 = 0.8 كجم / م2
اضافة نسبة هالك 3 % = 11.45* 0.03 = 0.35 كجم / م2
اجمالى كمية الحديد = 11.8 كجم / م2
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 11.8 *5.5= 65 جنيه / م2
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 0.5 جنية / م2
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 300 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 400 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط = 370 جنية / م3
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 370 * 0.15 = 55.5 جنية / م2
اعمال الحداده = 2 جنية / م2
اعمال النجارة باستخدام الكمر المعدنى واعمال الفرمجة والتسويه والمس والتقطيع =10جنية /م2
اعمال استخدام مصلبات السطح hardener معدل الاستهلاك متوسطه 4 كجم / م2 
سعر الطن فى المتوسط من 2400 جنية / طن
تكلفة المتر المسطح من مصلبات السطح = 4*2.4 = 9.6 جنية / م2
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 0.5 جنية / م2

وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 65 + 0.5+55.5+2 + 10+9.6+0.5 = 143 جنية / م2 
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 143 *.5 = 71.5 جنية / م2
سعر المتر المكعب = 143+ 71.5 = 214.5 جنية / م2

(او ما يوازى تقريبا 31 دولار / م2 )

البند السادس : - اعمال العزل
اسمحوا لى بالانتقال الى البند السادس وهو اعمال العزل على ان يتم باب الاسئله والنقاش مفتوحا بالنسبة للبنود السابقه 

في البدايه اسمحوا لى ببعض المعلومات البسيطة والتى استعين بمعظمها من سؤال لاحد الاخوه الزملاء بالمنتدى عن انواع العزل المائى والفروق فيما بينها
ويتحدد نوع العزل على حسب عوامل عديده اهمها
1-نوع وطبيعة العنصر المراد عزله
2- منسوب المياه الجوفيه وهل العنصر المعزول اعلى ام اسفل منها
3- نوع التربه وخصائصها
4- طببيعة استغلال المنشأ
5- اهمية المنشا وعمره الافتراضى

وياتى قبل هذا وذاك العامل الاقتصادى او التكاليف

تتطور المواد المستخدمه في العزل والمنتجات التى توفرها الشركات بسرعه مزهله وتتطور المواد المستخدمه من حيث سهولة الاستخدام وسرعة التنفيذ وغيرها
المواد البيتومينيه من اقدم وارخص الانواع المستخدمه في العزل
البيتومين المستخدم في العزل انواع منه
1- البيتومين العادى ( على العزل البارد )
2- البيتومين المؤكسد
3- البيتومين المختلط ( وهو خليط من المؤكسد والعادى )

الانواع السابقه تعطى طبقة رقيقه غير منفذة للماء تقاوم الاملاح والاكاسيد وتستخدم في العناصر اعلى منسوب المياه الجوفيه
بشرط ان تكون مردومه بالكامل
عيوبها
1- تتأثر بدرجة الحراره فتكون في الحاله السائله عند درجات الحراره المرتفعه وتكون بالحاله الصلبه عند درجات الحراره المنخفضه
2- تأثرها بالعوامل الجويه
3- لا تقاوم الصدأ
4- البيتومين المؤكسد مضر بالبيئه


* العزل باستخدام اللفائف البيتومينيه
وهى انواع عديده جدا تبدا من
1- الخيش المقطرن
2- الياف زجاجيه مشبعه بالبيتومين
3- الياف زجاجيه مغطاه بحبيبات معدنيه
وهذه اشهر الانواع منه وتختلف المسميات التجاريه على حسب الشركة المصنعه وكذلك يختلف السمك ويبدا من 2 مم فأعلى
من اهم مزاياه
1- مقاومة للعوامل الجويه
2- تتحمل الصدأ
3- قوة شد عاليه
4- مقاومة جيده جدا وخاصة النوعيين السفللين للاماكن المعرضة للمياه باستمرار كالخزانات ودورات المياه وغيرها

** العزل باستخدام المواد ذات الاساس الاسمنتى
وهى مركبات من الاسمنت المعالج كيميائيا باللدائن الصناعيه ومواد مالئه من الكوارتز تدهن به الاسطح الخرسانيه فتتغلل لدائنه الصناعية داخل المسام الخرسانية وتتم عده تفاعلات كيميائيه مكونه كريستلات صلبه تملأل المسام وتكون جزء لا يتجزأ من المنشأ

مميزاته
1- له نفس خصائص الجزء المعزول ( الخرسانه المسلحه )
2- غير ضار بمياه الشرب ولذلك يستخدم في خزاانات المياه من الداخل
3- يستخدم في الاماكن اسفل منسوب المياه الجوفيه حيث لا يتأثر بالمياه
4 - يمكن استخدامه على اسطح غير مستويه وغير منتظمه
5- سرعة وسهولة التنفيذ

اشهر نوع منه هو الاديكور ام
هناك عزل يصلح لحاله معينه ولا يصلح نوع اخرى لها بمعنى
العزل باستخدام رولات العزل ( membrane ) يحتاج الى طبقة حمايه اعلاه
في حاله استخدامه في عزل سطح مبنى مثلا يتم تغطيته بطبقة لياسه لحمايته
وفى حالة استخدامه في العزل الرأسى ( عزل حائط خرسانى كما في مثل حالتك ) يحتاج الى تنفيذ حائط مبانى لحمايته وكذلك في حالة استخدامه في عزل لبشه من الخارج يتم حمايته بتنفيذ حائط مبانى وقد تنفذ المبانى اولا ثم يتم العزل وبعدها صب الخرسانه
ومن ثم اذا كان الحائط الخرسانى الذى تود عزله لن ينفذ خلفه حائط مبانى خلف العزل لحمياته فان العزل باستخدام رولات العزل لن يكون مناسبا في مثل حالتك ولن يكون مجديا
اما العزل باستخدام المواد ذات الاساس الاسمنتى ( واشهرها الاديكور ام ) فهذا النوع من العزل ياخذ نفس خواص الخرسانه ولذلك فهو لايحتاج الى تنفيذ طبقة حمايه له
مثل استخدامه في العزل الداخلى لخزانات المياه وعزل ارضيه حمامات السباحه
في مثل حالتك فهو مناسب جدا ولا يحتاج الى اى حمايه
تكلفة هذا النوع من العزل في مصر ما يوازى 35 جنيه تكلفة فعليه
اما العزل باستخدام رولات العزل سمك 3 مم انتاج شركة انسومات على سبيل المثال فتكلفته الفعليه لن تزيد عن 25 جنيه كتكلفه فعليه بالاضافه الى طبقة الحمايه على حسب نوعها

العزل باستخدام البيتومين وخصوصا البيتومين المؤكسد لا يحتاج الى تنفيذ طبقات حمايه
وفى مثل حالتك قد يكون مناسبا اذا كان منسوب الحائط الخرسانى الذى يتم عزله منسوبه بالكامل اعلى ممن منسوب المياه الجوفيه بشرط ان يكون الردم لكامل الجزء الذى يتم عزل وخصوصا العزل باستخدام البيتومين المؤكسد . سعر البيتومين المؤكسد في مصر يزداد بصوره جنونيه
تكلفة المتر المسطح كتكلفة فعليه يصل الى 15 جنيه للمتر المسطح ولكن كما ذكرت سابقا
فهو مضر بالبيئه ولا يستخدم خصوصا بجوار المجمعات السكنيه
هناك انواع اخرى من العزل على البارد ذات اساس مائى مثل السيروبلاست والسيروتك والتى يتم تخفيفها بالماء وهى اقل فاعليه ولا يفضل استخدامها تكلفة المتر المسطح تصل الى 4 جنيه تكلفه فعليه .

واخرى ذات اساس بيتومينى ويتم تخفيفا باستخدام السولار توجد انواع منها ذات فاعليه ودارج استخدامها في عزل الاساسات البعيده عن منسوب المياه الجوفيه وتكلفتها تقارب تكلفة البيتومين المؤكسد 

1-6 : 
بالمتر المسطح توريد وعمل طبقة عازلة للرطوبه لزوم عزل الاساسات اعلى منسوب المياه الجويه 
تتكون من طبقتين متعامدتين من البيتومين المؤكسد على ان تتم اعمال النظافة للسطح وتجهيزه قبل اعمال العزل وعمل كل ما يلزم مما جميعه بالمتر المسطح .

التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة المتر المسطح من خامات البيتومين المؤكسد على الساخن طبقتين = 8 جنية / م2
اسعار المصنعيات = 4 جنية / م2 
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة = 8+4 = 12 جنية / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 12* 0.5= 6 جنية / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =12+ 6 =18 جنيه / م2
( او ما يوازى 2.5 دولار / م2 تقريبا )

2-6 : 
بالمتر المسطح توريد وعمل طبقة عازلة للرطوبه لزوم مبانى قصة الردم اعلى منسوب المياه الجويه 
تتكون من 3 طبقات من البيتومين على البارد انتاج شركة انسومات او ما يماثلها على ان تتم اعمال النظافة للسطح وتجهيزه قبل اعمال العزل وعمل كل ما يلزم مما جميعه بالمتر المسطح .

التكاليف المباشره :- 
تكلفة ملىء العراميس للمبانى ونظافتها وتجهيزها للسطح = 1 جنية / م2 
تكلفة م2 من خامات البيتومين العادى ثلاث طبقات =5.5 جنية / م2
اسعار المصنعيات = 1.5 جنية / م2 
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة = 1+5.5+1.5 = 8 جنية / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 8* 0.5= 4 جنية / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =8+ 4 =12 جنيه / م2
( او ما يوازى 1.7 دولار / م2 تقريبا )

6- 3 : المتر المسطح : توريد و فرش طبقة عازلة للرطوبةلزوم الحمامات من مادة الانسوسيل ( 4مم ) من انتاج شركة انسومات او مايماثلها و طبقا لاصول الصناعة بحيث لا يقلركوب اللحامات عن 10 سم مع عمل وزرة منها بداير الحوائط لا يقل ارتفاعها عن 20 سمفوق الارضية و يجب استدارة الزوايا و الاركان و تغطي الطبقة العازلة بطبقة لياسةأسمنتية سمك 2سم والقياس حسب المسقط الافقي بدون علاوة نظير الوزرات . مما جميعةبالمتر المسطح .
التكاليف المباشره :- 
تكلفة تجهيز السطح وعمل المرمات واعمال اللياسه ان تطلب الامر = 4 جنية / م2 
عمل رقبة زجاجه بالزوايا والاركان متوسط التكاليف = 2 جنية / م2
تكلفة رولات العزل ( من مادة الانسوسيل ) انتاج شركة انسومات 
سعر اللفه 160 جنية ومقاساتها 1 م بطول 10 م .ط
عمليا بعد عمل الركوب بين اللفات وعمل الوزرات اللفه الواحده تغطى 8 م 2 في المتوسط
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 160 / 8 = 20 جنية / م2
تكلفة الطبقة الرابطة البيتومينيه ( سيروبلاست مثلا ) = 1 جنية / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 7 جنية / م2 
طبقة اللياسة اعلى العزل بسمك من 2 الى 3 سم :-
تكلفة الخامات = 6 جنية / م2 
تكلفة المصنعيات = 7 جنية / م2

اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 47 جنية / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 47* 0.5= 23.5 جنية / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =47+ 23.5 =70.5 جنيه / م2
( او ما يوازى 10 دولار / م2 تقريبا )


6- 4
6-4 - توريد و تنفيذ طبقة عازلة لزوم الحمامات ذلك بإستخدام اللفائف Polyester reinforced membraneمنانتاج بيتونيل سمك 3مم او ما يماثلها مع عمل تراكب فى الاتجاة الطولى و العرضى لا يقل عن 15سم والقياس للمسقط الافقى محمل عليه القياس للعزل الرأسى للوزرات حسب الأرتفاع اللازمالمناسب والسعر محمل علية دهان طبقة برايمر علي اللياسة وكل ما يلزم لنهو الاعمالنهوا متقنا حسب المواصفات و اصول الصناعة وغير محمل على البند طبقات اللياسهاسفل واعلى العزل .







التكاليف المباشره :- 


عمل رقبة زجاجه بالزوايا والاركان متوسط التكاليف = 2 جنية / م2
تكلفة رولات العزل المسلحه من انتاج شركة بيتونيل سمك 3 مم سعر اللفه 140 جنية ومقاساتها 1 م بطول 10 م .ط
عمليا بعد عمل الركوب بين اللفات وعمل الوزرات اللفه الواحده تغطى 8 م 2 في المتوسط
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 140 / 8 = 17.5 جنية / م2
تكلفة الطبقة البرايمر = 1 جنية / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 7 جنية / م2 

اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 27.5 جنية / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 27.5* 0.5= 13.75 جنية / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =27.5+ 13.75 =41.25 جنيه / م2
( او ما يوازى 5.9 دولار / م2 تقريبا )​*


]


----------



## egyptsystem (4 يوليو 2014)

*الشكر الواجب*

*شكرا على هذه الجهود المستمرة
يارب تكمل الدورة بسلام
ياريت تحليل السقف الهوردى و البانلدبيم​*


----------



## ابو انس المصرى 22 (4 يوليو 2014)

اين الخرسانه والحديد والتشطيب لقد تكلمتم عن الحفر فقط ؟


----------



## ابو انس المصرى 22 (4 يوليو 2014)

عندى قطعة ارض مساحتها 10.5 م فى 10.80م اريد بناء منزل من 4 طوابق علما بأن الارض فى منطقة صحراويه وعدد الاعمدة 16عمودا 
ارجو من الساده الافاضل حساب تكلفة كلا من :
الخرسانه المسلحه 
كمية الحديد المستخدمه 
كمية الزلط والرمله 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## egyptsystem (4 يوليو 2014)

*العوامل التى تحدد تكلفة تنفيذ اعمال الخرسانه*

*العوامل التى تحدد تكلفة تنفيذ اعمال الخرسانه

1- الخامات
حديد
خرسانه 
2- المصنعيات
- النجارة
- الحدادة
-الصب
3- الشده المستخدمه في التنفيذ ونوعها ومكوناتها

اولا الخامات :
- تغير الاسعار بشكل متزايد ومستمر على مستوى العالم وعدم ثباته
- ارتباط تلك الصناعات الثقيلة بالطاقة واسعار المنتجات البترولية المختلفة واسعار الغاز الطبيعى
اعتقد أن حادثه تحدث هنا او هناك او خبر سياسى او اقتصادى يؤثر مباشرة على اسعار النفط واسعار الغاز الطبيعى ومن ثم يمتد ذلك التأثير الى تلك الصناعات المهمة ومنها الحديد والاسمنت .
ومنا هنا نلاحظ العوامل العديدة والتغيرات الغير المحتملة والغير متوقعه التى تحدث فى اى وقت من الاوقات .

- دعم الطاقة ورفع الدعم وعدم رفع الدعم ورفع الدعم كليا ورفع الدعم جزئيا . اعتقد انها كلها مصطلحات مهمة تشير الى أن سياسة الحكومات على المدى القصير والبعيد تحدد اسعار السوق بشكل كبير

اعتقد أن وضوح الرؤى للحكومات واتباع سياسات محددة ومعروفة سلفا مع وضع الخطط طويلة الاجل يساعد كثيرا فى فهم مجريات السوق وتحرك الاسعار ومدى الزيادة المتبعة .

- الضرائب المباشرة التى تفرضها الحكومات على المصانع مباشرة ومنها ضريبة الارباح الصناعية وضريبة المبيعات وكذلك الدمغات الخاصة وغيرها والتى يتم خصمها من المنبع ( من المصنع ) تؤثر بكل تأكيد تأثيرا مباشرا على سعر المنتج النهائى
فى دولة مثل مصر تفرض الحكومه ضريبة مبيعات بقيمة ثابتة 10 %
يتم تطبيقها فى كل المصانع على سعر المنتج مباشرة ومنها مصانع الحديد والاسمنت . تدرس الحكومة فرض زيادة فى ضريبة المبيعات بقيمة 7% وهذا الخبر غير مؤكد يتم تداوله ونفيه وتأكيده وعدم صحته وهكذا
عدم وضوح الاستراتجيات وعدم القدرة على تطبيقها يصعب من مسئولية المتناقص ( المقاول ) فى دراسة الاسعار ووضع اسعار يتم تطبيقها على فترة مشروع قد تكون ليست بالقصيرة . اعتقد انها من اصعب الامور التى تمر على المقاول او المتناقص عند تحليل السعر فهو فى حيرة من امره
بالاضافة الى العوامل السابقة فلكل دولة خصوصيتها فى تحديد قيمة الاسعار للمنتجات المختلفة . يتم ذلك بتطبيق سياسات معينة ومنها تطبيق اتفاقيات دولية معينة تسمح بتبادل السلع .
او فرض جمارك بقيم معينة كذلك للسلع المختلفة .
او حظر استيراد سلع معينة .

- عامل النقل للخامات من العوامل المهمة فكلما بعد موقع المشروع عن موقع التصنيع والتوزيع يزداد السعر
فمثلا ما يخص حديد التسليح فتجد اسعار محافظات الصعيد تزداد بقيمة حوالى 100 جنية للطن عن سعرة داخل القاهرة الكبرى .

2- اما فيما يخص المصنعيات
النجارة والحدادة والصب .
فلا يخفى على احد التطور الهائل الذى حدث فى شدات النجارة على سبيل المثال فمن الشدات الخشبية التقليدية ( العروق واللتزانة ) الى الشدات المعدنية المختلفة واستخدام الواح البلى وود . الى الشدات الهيدروليكية
والملاحظ انه كلما زاد هذا التطور فأن قيمة الشدة نفسها يزداد سعرها وتقل قيمة المصنعية فالمجهود المبذول فى شدة معدنية جاهرة يقل كثيرا عن المجهود الذى يتطلبة عمل شدة خشبية .
وحسب امتلاك الشركة او المقاول لتلك الشدات اوالشدات خشبية تتحدد التكاليف.
اما فيما يخص اعمال الصي فلا يخفى على احد التطور الهائل الذ1ى حدث فى طرق الصب من طرق صب تقليدية ( بالقروانه والجردل ) الى استخدام الخلاطات . الى محطات الخرسانة الجاهزة بانواعاها وتجهيزاتها المختلفة وانواع البامب المتحرك او الثابت . الى معدات احدث ( احد منتجات الشركات الاوربية عربة ترانس ميكس تعمل كمحطة متنقله . تجهز وتصب فى نفس التوقيت .)
وكلما كانت التكنولوجيا متوفرة فى اعتقادى سيؤثر ذلك بالايجاب على التكاليف ومن ثم السعر .
اعتقد أن التفكير فى استخدام طرق تقليدية فى الصب بات من الماضى
ومع ذلك فنحن مضطرين لاستخدامه فى اوقات كثيرة لظروف شتى ومن ثم وجب علينا تحليل السعر حسب المكونات والطريقة التليدية فى الصب
1. اسعار الخامات في المتوسط
حديد التسليح طن = يتراوح من 3500 الى 3650 جنيه
الاسمنت البورتلاندى العادى يتراوح ما بين 740 - 770 جنيه / طن
اسعار الصب : على حسب محتوى الاسمنت وجهد الخرسانه وطريقة الصب المتبعه 

اسعار المصنعيات شامله العده الخشبيه 
- الاساسات 
قواعد منفصله من 150 - 180 جنيه / م3
لبشه خرسانه عاديه 
من 100 - 120 جنيه / م3
الاعمدة والاسقف للدور الارضى من 160 الى 200 جنيه / م3 
الاعمدة والاسقف للدور المتكرر نفس الاسعار السابقه يضاف اليها علاوه 10 جنية / م3 للدور الواحد 
تقل تلك الاسعار في حالة الاسقف flat slab بنسبه تصل الى حوالى 10 % 
الاسعار السابقه هى متوسط الاسعار المبدئيه وكل حاله تختلف عن الاخرى ولكل منشأ ظروفه الخاصه به والتى تؤثر بكل تأكيد على السعر 


والى بنود الاعمال مباشرة والتى تحتوى على الكثير من التفاصيل 

1- خرسانة مسلحة للأساسات :-بالمتر المكعب توريد وعملخرسانة مسلحة لزوم الأساسات [ قواعد منفصلة ] حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسوماتالتنفيذية والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عاديللمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهزالميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقلعن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزملنهو العمل كاملا.

يشمل بند الاساسات قواعد منفصله القواعد والسملات والشدادات في حالة وجودها

التكاليف المباشره :-

1- حديد التسليح : - نقوم بحساب كمية الحديد / م3 حسب تفريدة الحديد ( طريقة رص وتوزيع الحديد ) 
وذلك بقسمة كمية الحديد / كمية الخرسانه المسلحة للقواعد وتشمل كمية الحديد الحديد المستخدم لاشارات الاعمدة حيث يتم تحميل كميته على القواعد
وكذلك تشمل الحسابات كميات الحديد للسملات والشدادات وبادىء السلم وخلافه 

في المتوسط تكون كمية الحديد للأساسات قواعد منفصله من 75 - 85 كجم / م3 وتؤخذ في المتوسط 80 كجم / م3 

وبالتالى تكلفة حديد التسليح = 80 * 5.5 = 440 جنية / م3

تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3 
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جنية / م3 
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده ) 
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر 170 جنية / م3 
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 4 جنية / م3 
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جنية / م3 

وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره 
= 440 + 5+330+170 + 4+5 = 954 جنية / م3

التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 954 *.5 = 477 جنية / م3




سعر المتر المكعب = 954 + 477 = 1431 جنية / م3 

( تقريبا 205 دولار / م3 )
في حالة وجود عدة خشبيه لدى الشركة وتم اسناد اعمال الحدادة والنجاره بدون عدة لمقاول باطن ستكون تكلفة المصنعيات كتالى 

- اعمال الحدادة للأساسات = 30 - 35 جنية / م3
- اعمال النجارة = 70 - 85 جنية / م3 
- هالك الخشب يتم حسابه في المتوسط =15- 20 جنية / م3 
وبالتالى ستكون تكلفة المتر المكعب = 30 + 80 + 20 = 130 جنية / م3

واذا ما قورن الفرق في التكاليف في حالة اسناد الاعمال لمقاول باطن بعده او بدون سيكون الفرق 
= 170- 130 = 40 جنية / م3
او ما يعادل كنسبة = 40 / 1430 * 100 = 2.8 % او ما يقل عن 3 % من سعر البند
في حالة وجود نسب عاليه من الاملاح والكبريتات يستخدم اسمنت مقاوم للكبريتات وتكون صيغة البند :- 
خرسانة مسلحة للأساسات :-بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الأساسات [ قواعد منفصلة ] حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات التنفيذية والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي مقاوم للكبريتات للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقلعن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا.

نفس تكاليف البند السابق فقط سيزداد تكلفة منتج الخرسانه بنفس النسبه في زيادة سعر الاسمنت من اسمنت بورتلاندى عادى الى اسمنت مقاوم للكبريتات 
الفرق في السعر في حدود 50 جنية / طن 
تكلفة الخرسانه ستزداد بقيمة 50 *7 / 20 = 17.5 جنية / م3
مما سيؤدى الى زيادة سعر البند في حدود 25 جنية / م3 
سيكون السعر الاجمالى م3 = 1455 جنية / م3 
او ما يوازى 208 دولار / م3
3- خرسانة مسلحة للأساسات ( قواعد شريطيه ) :-
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الأساسات [ قواعد شريطية ] حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات التنفيذية والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي مقاوم للكبريتات للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقلعن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا.

نفس طريقة التحليل السابقه فقط متوسط كمية الحديد سيكون اعلى واسعار المصنعيات ستكون اقل 

- كمية الحديد في المتوسط ستكون في حدود 95 - 100 كجم / م3 
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 100 *55= 550 جنيه
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جنية / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر 120 جنية / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 4 جنية / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جنية / م3

وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 550 + 5+330+120 + 4+5 = 1014 جنية / م3

التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1014 *.5 = 507جنية / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 1014 + 507 = 1521 جنية / م3

( تقريبا 217 دولار / م3 )
4- خرسانة مسلحة للأساسات ( لبشه مسلحه ) :-
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الأساسات [ لبشه مسلحه ] حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادى للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقلعن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا.

- كمية الحديد في المتوسط ستكون في حدود 50 - 60 كجم / م3
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 55 *5.5= 302 جنيه
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جنية / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر 100 جنية / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 3 جنية / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 4 جنية / م3

وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 302 + 5+330+100 + 3+4 = 744جنية / م3

التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 744 *.5 = 372 جنية / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 744 + 372 = 1116 جنية / م3

( تقريبا 159 دولار / م3 )
5- خرسانة مسلحة للحوائط السانده :-
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الحوائط السانده حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادى للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقلعن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا.

- كمية الحديد في المتوسط ستكون في حدود 100 - 110 كجم / م3
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 105 *5.5= 577 جنيه
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جنية / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر 170 جنية / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 5 جنية / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جنية / م3

وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 577 + 5+330+170 + 5+5 = 1092جنية / م3

التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1092 *.5 = 546 جنية / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 1092 + 546 = 1638 جنية / م3

( تقريبا 234 دولار / م3 )
6-خرسانة مسلحة للخوازيق:-بالمتر الطولي توريد وعمل خوازيق ميكانيكي بالتفريغ من الخرسانة المسلحة بالأبعاد والأطوال والتسليح المبين باللوحات التنفيذية وخرسانةالخازوق ذات محتوي اسمنتي لا يقل عن 400كجم أسمنت بولاتلاندي عادي للمتر المكعب منالخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الأنشائية مع الدمك الميكانيكي جيداو المعالجة و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة رتبة لا تقل عن 300 كجم/سم2 والسعر يشمل اجراء اختبار التحميل ويشمل كلما يلزم حسب اصول الصناعه والمواصفات قطر 40 سم
( مثال : خوازيق قطر 40 سم وباجمالى طول 20 م .. والتسليح 8 قطر 16 مم وبطول 12 م وكانات حلزونيه قطر 8مم والمسافه البينيه 15 سم )
كمية الحديد للخازوق الواحد = 8 ×12×1.58= 152 كجم 
كانات بقطر 8 مم بطريق تقريبه = 35 كجم 
اجمالى الحديد = 152+35 = 187 كجم 
اجمالى كمية الخرسانه للخازوق الواحد = 3.14 * 0.2*0.2*20= 2.5 م3 
باضافه كمية 0.25 م3 هالك خرسانه بعد صب الخازوق 
اجمالى الخرسانه = 2.5 + 0.25= 2.75 م3
حساب التكاليف المباشره :-
كمية الحديد = 187 * 5.5 = 1028 جنيه
مصنعيات الحديد شامل اللحام = 200 جنيه للخازوق الواحد 
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحه 
تكلفة م3 خرسانه جهد 300 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت لا يقل عن 400 كجم / م3 شامل اضافات مؤخرات الشك وشامل الصب باستخدام البامب . التكلفه = 400 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخازوق الواحد = 400 × 2.75 = 1100
اجمالى تكلفة الخازوق من الخامات والصب = 1028 +200+1100 = 2328 جنيه
تكلفة المتر الطولى = 2328 / 20 = 116.4 جنيه / م . ط
تكلفة المتر الطولى باستخدام ماكينة الخوازيق = 50 - 60 جنيه / م .ط ( حسب عدد الخوازيق )
اجمالى التكلفة للمتر الطولى = 116.4 +55 = 171.4 جنيه
التكلفة الغير مباشرة وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 171.4*0.5= 85.7 جنيه / م.ط 
اجمالى السعر للمتر الطولى =171.4+ 85.7 = 257 جنية / م.ط ( تقريبا )
او ما يوازى 37 دولار / م .ط



7- خرسانة مسلحة للاعمدة :-
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الاعمدة والحوائط حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادى للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا.
التكاليف المباشرة :- 
تتباين كمية حديد التسليح للاعمدة ( لكل م3 ) من منشأ لاخر على حسب التصميم وعدد الادوار والاحمال على المنشأ وغيرها وتتراوح في المتوسط ما بين 140 كجم - 180 كجم / م3 في المنشأت العادية الى ما يزيد عن 200 كجم / م3 لمنشأت اخرى ويجب حساب كمية الحديد للاعمدة بعناية تامه فهى تعتبر اهم العوامل التى تتحكم في السرع 
وفى هذا المثال ستتم الدراسه على كمية حديد 160 كجم / م3 لمنشأ يتكون من خمسة ادوار
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 160 *5.5= 880 جنيه / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 8 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جنية / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر لاعمدة للدور الارضى = 170 جنية / م3 
اضافة علاوه 10 جنية لكل دور تكون اجمالى العلاوة = 4 * 10 = 40 جنية
تكلفة الدور الاخير = 170 + 40 = 210 جنية / م3
متوسط التكلفة للمصنعيات كمتوسط للمبنى ككل = ( 170 + 210 ) / 2 = 190 جنية / م3

اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 10 جنية / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جنية / م3

وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 880 + 8+330+190 + 10+5 = 1423جنية / م3

التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1423 *.5 = 711.5 جنية / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 1423 + 711.5 = 2134.5 جنية / م3 ( 2135 تقريبا )

(او ما يوازى تقريبا 305 دولار / م3 )






8- خرسانة مسلحة للهيكل الخرسانى ( بلاطات مصمته وكمرات وسلالم ):-
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة للهيكل الخرسانى لزوم البلاطات المصمته والكمر والسلالم حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادى للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل على الوجة الاكمل.
التكاليف المباشرة :- 
كمية حديد التسليح للاسقف المصمته ( بلاطات وكمر ) تتراوح في المتوسط 100 كجم / م3 
وفى هذا المثال ستتم الدراسه على كمية حديد 100 كجم / م3 لمنشأ يتكون من خمسة ادوار
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 100 *5.5= 550 جنيه / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جنية / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر للدور الارضى = 170 جنية / م3 
اضافة علاوه 10 جنية لكل دور تكون اجمالى العلاوة = 4 * 10 = 40 جنية
تكلفة الدور الاخير = 170 + 40 = 210 جنية / م3
متوسط التكلفة للمصنعيات كمتوسط للمبنى ككل = ( 170 + 210 ) / 2 = 190 جنية / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 4 جنية / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جنية / م3

وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 880 + 5+330+190 + 4+5 = 1084جنية / م3

التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1423 *.5 = 542 جنية / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 1084 + 542 = 1626 جنية / م3 

(او ما يوازى تقريبا 232 دولار / م3 )



الاسعار في المتوسط على حسب الموقع للمشروع كتالى 
م3 حفر صخر = 55 جنية / م3 غير شامل نقل المخلفات
م3 حفر رمال = 6 جنية حفر فقط بدون نقل المخلفات يضاف في المتوسط من 5 الى 6 جنية / م3 نقل مخلفات على حسب مسافة النقل للمقالب والوقت المستغرق لكل نقله .
م3 ردم رمال نظيفة من خارج الموقع = 18- 20 جنيه اذا كان سعر التوريد للمتر المكعب من الرمال 12 جنيه 
م2 عزل اساسات 
عزل بيتومين عادى على البارد 6 جنيه / م2
عزل بيتومين مؤكسد 10 - 12 جنية / م2 
عزل بيتومين مؤكسد : عادى بنسبة 1:3 = 8 - 9 جنيه / م2
م3 خرسانة عادية :- 
قواعد منفصله = 320 الى 350 جنية / م3 جهد خرسانه 200 كجم / سم2
لبشه = 250 الى 270 جنية / م3 جهد الخرسانه 200 كجم / سم2

م3 خرسانة مسلحة :-

الاساسات ( 80 كجم حديد / م3 في المتوسط ) = 930 - 950 كجم / م3
اعمدة ( 160 كجم حديد / م3 في المتوسط ) = 1450 - 1500 كجم / م3
اسقف ( 100 كجم حديد / م3 في المتوسط ) = 1100 - 1150 كجم / م3

م2 مبانى :- 
سمك 10 سم 45 جنيه / م2
سمك 12 سم 50 - 55 جنية / م2 

مبانى م3 : - 380 - 420 جنية / م3

م2 بياض :-
مواصفات بؤج فقط = 25 جنية / م2
مواصفات بؤج واوتار = 30 جنية / م2 
مواصفات تركيب زوايا فليسبيكو بالاضافه الى التأكيس والزوى والتربيع 40 جنية / م2


م2 دهانات : - 
دهانات بلاستيك لون ابيض سكيب او سايبس = 16 جنية / م2
دهانات بلاستيك الوان سكيب او سكيب = 18 جنية / م2
دهانات جوتن حسب اللون المطلوب ( داخلى ) = 20 - 25 جنية / م2


صحى مقطوعية
الصحى اسعار خامات المواسير الصرف والتغذيه في حدود 2000 جنية
اسعار المصنعيات للحمام والمطبخ = 1000 
القطع والاكسسوارت حسب الطلب في المتوسط 
حوض جرافينا = 300 جنيه 
قاعدة جرافينا = 650 جنيه 
حوض استانلس عين واحده = 120
اما اسعار ديوارفيت
حوض = 600 جنيه
القاعده = 900 - 1250 
حوض استانلس بصفايه وعين = 280


كهربة مقطوعية

في المتوسط الخامات = 2000 - 2500 بخلاف الاكسسوارت 
المصنعيات = 1200 - 1500

نجارة باب و شباك مقطوعية
باب غرفه حشو 300 - 400 جنيه
باب قشره ارو = 450 جنيه
باب شقه قشره ارو = 450 - 600
باب شقه حشو 450 - 650
الشبابيك مقاس 100 *100 او 120 * 120 في المتوسط من 250 الى 350 جنية بخلاف الزجاج والسلك 
اسعار التركيب من 50 الى 60 جنيه في المتوسط للقطعه الواحده


م2 اسقف معلقة :-
بلاطات فينيل 60 * 60 = 70 - 80 جنيه / م2
اسقف الواح جبس من الجبس الابيض انتاج شركه كنف = 100 - 120 جنيه م م2
جبس اخضر للحمامات = 120 جنيه / م2
جبس احمر للمطابخ = 130 جنية / م2

الاسعار عاليه هى متوسط الاسعار السائده في مصر 

9- خرسانة مسلحة سمك 15 سم للارضيات slab on grade )):-


بالمتر المسطح توريد و عمل خرسانة مسلحة للارضيات بسمك 15 سم وشبكتين حديد تسليح 6 قطر 12 مم فىالأتجاهين علوي وسفلي والخرسانه ذات جهد 250 كجم /. م2 على الا يقل محتوى الاسمنت عن 350 كجم / م3 مع الهز الميكانيكى جيدا وتسوية السطح العلويومعالجته وكل ما يلزم لنهو العمل على الوجه الاكمل.
التكاليف المباشرة :-
كمية حديد التسليح للمتر المسطح = 24 * 0.888 = 21.3 كجم 
اضافة نسبة هالك 3 % = 21.3 * 0.03 = 0.7 كجم / م2
اجمالى كمية الحديد = 22 كجم / م2
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 22 *5.5= 121 جنيه / م2
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 1 جنية / م2
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط = 330 جنية / م3
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 330 * 0.15 = 49.5 جنية / م2
اعمال الحداده = 5 جنية / م2 
فى المعتاد يتم صب طبقة خرسانة الارضيه تحددها اعمال المبانى اى بدون اعمال نجاره اما فى حالة الحالات التى تتطلب اعمال نجاره يتم حساب تكلفة المتر المسطح على حسب الحاله 
اعمال الفرمجه والهز تكلفة المتر المسطح =0.75 جنية / م2
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 0.5 جنية / م2

وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 121 + 1+49.5+5 + 0.75+0.5 = 177.75جنية / م2 تقريبا 178 جنية / م2
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 178 *.5 = 89 جنية / م2
سعر المتر المكعب = 178+ 89 = 267 جنية / م2 

(او ما يوازى تقريبا 38 دولار / م2 )

10- البلاطات الممسوسه من الخرسانة المسلحة سمك 15 سم :-


بالمتر المسطح توريد و عمل خرسانة مسلحة للبلاطات الممسوسه بسمك 15 سم مع تنفيذ شبكة من حديد التسليح 6 قطر 12 مم فى الأتجاهين والخرسانه ذات جهد 300 كجم /. م2 على الا يقل محتوى الاسمنت عن 400 كجم / م3 مع الهز الميكانيكى جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي باستخدام الهليكوبتر مع استخدام hardener للسطح والتقطيع باستخدام المنشار فى الاتجاهين وكل ما يلزم لنهو العمل على الوجه الاكمل طبقا لاصول الصناعة والمواصفات.
التكاليف المباشرة :-
يتم تنفيذ البند السابق بعمل شرائح باستخدام الكمر المعدنى بارتفاع 15 سم 
وبعرض لا يزيد عن 6 م وفى المعتاد يتم تنفيذه كل 4.05 م وذلك لسببين 
1- سهولة التنفيذ لاعمال التسويه للسطح والقد والفرمجه 
2- تقليل هالك الحديد حيث يتم تقطيع السيخ ( 12 م ) على ثلاثة اجزاء 
كل 4 م 
ويتم بعدها تقطيع البلاطات فى نفس الاتجاة كل 4.05 على نفس التقسيم للبلاطات وفى الاتجاة الاخر كل 4 او 5 او 6 م ويفضل الا تزيد مساحة البلاطة 
يتم الربط بين شرائح البلاطات باستخدام dowels بطول 65 مرة قطر السيخ المستخدام ويتم ذلك بتثبيت ذلك الحديد فى فتحات موجودة بالكمر المعدنى او يتم فتحها بالكمرات على حسب العدد .

كمية حديد التسليح للمتر المسطح = 12 * 0.888 = 10.65 كجم / م2
حديد الربط بين البلاطات = ( 6*.6 *0.888 ) / 4 = 0.8 كجم / م2
اضافة نسبة هالك 3 % = 11.45* 0.03 = 0.35 كجم / م2
اجمالى كمية الحديد = 11.8 كجم / م2
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 11.8 *5.5= 65 جنيه / م2
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 0.5 جنية / م2
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 300 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 400 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط = 370 جنية / م3
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 370 * 0.15 = 55.5 جنية / م2
اعمال الحداده = 2 جنية / م2
اعمال النجارة باستخدام الكمر المعدنى واعمال الفرمجة والتسويه والمس والتقطيع =10جنية /م2
اعمال استخدام مصلبات السطح hardener معدل الاستهلاك متوسطه 4 كجم / م2 
سعر الطن فى المتوسط من 2400 جنية / طن
تكلفة المتر المسطح من مصلبات السطح = 4*2.4 = 9.6 جنية / م2
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 0.5 جنية / م2

وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 65 + 0.5+55.5+2 + 10+9.6+0.5 = 143 جنية / م2 
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 143 *.5 = 71.5 جنية / م2
سعر المتر المكعب = 143+ 71.5 = 214.5 جنية / م2

(او ما يوازى تقريبا 31 دولار / م2 )

البند السادس : - اعمال العزل
اسمحوا لى بالانتقال الى البند السادس وهو اعمال العزل على ان يتم باب الاسئله والنقاش مفتوحا بالنسبة للبنود السابقه 

في البدايه اسمحوا لى ببعض المعلومات البسيطة والتى استعين بمعظمها من سؤال لاحد الاخوه الزملاء بالمنتدى عن انواع العزل المائى والفروق فيما بينها
ويتحدد نوع العزل على حسب عوامل عديده اهمها
1-نوع وطبيعة العنصر المراد عزله
2- منسوب المياه الجوفيه وهل العنصر المعزول اعلى ام اسفل منها
3- نوع التربه وخصائصها
4- طببيعة استغلال المنشأ
5- اهمية المنشا وعمره الافتراضى

وياتى قبل هذا وذاك العامل الاقتصادى او التكاليف

تتطور المواد المستخدمه في العزل والمنتجات التى توفرها الشركات بسرعه مزهله وتتطور المواد المستخدمه من حيث سهولة الاستخدام وسرعة التنفيذ وغيرها
المواد البيتومينيه من اقدم وارخص الانواع المستخدمه في العزل
البيتومين المستخدم في العزل انواع منه
1- البيتومين العادى ( على العزل البارد )
2- البيتومين المؤكسد
3- البيتومين المختلط ( وهو خليط من المؤكسد والعادى )

الانواع السابقه تعطى طبقة رقيقه غير منفذة للماء تقاوم الاملاح والاكاسيد وتستخدم في العناصر اعلى منسوب المياه الجوفيه
بشرط ان تكون مردومه بالكامل
عيوبها
1- تتأثر بدرجة الحراره فتكون في الحاله السائله عند درجات الحراره المرتفعه وتكون بالحاله الصلبه عند درجات الحراره المنخفضه
2- تأثرها بالعوامل الجويه
3- لا تقاوم الصدأ
4- البيتومين المؤكسد مضر بالبيئه


* العزل باستخدام اللفائف البيتومينيه
وهى انواع عديده جدا تبدا من
1- الخيش المقطرن
2- الياف زجاجيه مشبعه بالبيتومين
3- الياف زجاجيه مغطاه بحبيبات معدنيه
وهذه اشهر الانواع منه وتختلف المسميات التجاريه على حسب الشركة المصنعه وكذلك يختلف السمك ويبدا من 2 مم فأعلى
من اهم مزاياه
1- مقاومة للعوامل الجويه
2- تتحمل الصدأ
3- قوة شد عاليه
4- مقاومة جيده جدا وخاصة النوعيين السفللين للاماكن المعرضة للمياه باستمرار كالخزانات ودورات المياه وغيرها

** العزل باستخدام المواد ذات الاساس الاسمنتى
وهى مركبات من الاسمنت المعالج كيميائيا باللدائن الصناعيه ومواد مالئه من الكوارتز تدهن به الاسطح الخرسانيه فتتغلل لدائنه الصناعية داخل المسام الخرسانية وتتم عده تفاعلات كيميائيه مكونه كريستلات صلبه تملأل المسام وتكون جزء لا يتجزأ من المنشأ

مميزاته
1- له نفس خصائص الجزء المعزول ( الخرسانه المسلحه )
2- غير ضار بمياه الشرب ولذلك يستخدم في خزاانات المياه من الداخل
3- يستخدم في الاماكن اسفل منسوب المياه الجوفيه حيث لا يتأثر بالمياه
4 - يمكن استخدامه على اسطح غير مستويه وغير منتظمه
5- سرعة وسهولة التنفيذ

اشهر نوع منه هو الاديكور ام
هناك عزل يصلح لحاله معينه ولا يصلح نوع اخرى لها بمعنى
العزل باستخدام رولات العزل ( membrane ) يحتاج الى طبقة حمايه اعلاه
في حاله استخدامه في عزل سطح مبنى مثلا يتم تغطيته بطبقة لياسه لحمايته
وفى حالة استخدامه في العزل الرأسى ( عزل حائط خرسانى كما في مثل حالتك ) يحتاج الى تنفيذ حائط مبانى لحمايته وكذلك في حالة استخدامه في عزل لبشه من الخارج يتم حمايته بتنفيذ حائط مبانى وقد تنفذ المبانى اولا ثم يتم العزل وبعدها صب الخرسانه
ومن ثم اذا كان الحائط الخرسانى الذى تود عزله لن ينفذ خلفه حائط مبانى خلف العزل لحمياته فان العزل باستخدام رولات العزل لن يكون مناسبا في مثل حالتك ولن يكون مجديا
اما العزل باستخدام المواد ذات الاساس الاسمنتى ( واشهرها الاديكور ام ) فهذا النوع من العزل ياخذ نفس خواص الخرسانه ولذلك فهو لايحتاج الى تنفيذ طبقة حمايه له
مثل استخدامه في العزل الداخلى لخزانات المياه وعزل ارضيه حمامات السباحه
في مثل حالتك فهو مناسب جدا ولا يحتاج الى اى حمايه
تكلفة هذا النوع من العزل في مصر ما يوازى 35 جنيه تكلفة فعليه
اما العزل باستخدام رولات العزل سمك 3 مم انتاج شركة انسومات على سبيل المثال فتكلفته الفعليه لن تزيد عن 25 جنيه كتكلفه فعليه بالاضافه الى طبقة الحمايه على حسب نوعها

العزل باستخدام البيتومين وخصوصا البيتومين المؤكسد لا يحتاج الى تنفيذ طبقات حمايه
وفى مثل حالتك قد يكون مناسبا اذا كان منسوب الحائط الخرسانى الذى يتم عزله منسوبه بالكامل اعلى ممن منسوب المياه الجوفيه بشرط ان يكون الردم لكامل الجزء الذى يتم عزل وخصوصا العزل باستخدام البيتومين المؤكسد . سعر البيتومين المؤكسد في مصر يزداد بصوره جنونيه
تكلفة المتر المسطح كتكلفة فعليه يصل الى 15 جنيه للمتر المسطح ولكن كما ذكرت سابقا
فهو مضر بالبيئه ولا يستخدم خصوصا بجوار المجمعات السكنيه
هناك انواع اخرى من العزل على البارد ذات اساس مائى مثل السيروبلاست والسيروتك والتى يتم تخفيفها بالماء وهى اقل فاعليه ولا يفضل استخدامها تكلفة المتر المسطح تصل الى 4 جنيه تكلفه فعليه .

واخرى ذات اساس بيتومينى ويتم تخفيفا باستخدام السولار توجد انواع منها ذات فاعليه ودارج استخدامها في عزل الاساسات البعيده عن منسوب المياه الجوفيه وتكلفتها تقارب تكلفة البيتومين المؤكسد 

1-6 : 
بالمتر المسطح توريد وعمل طبقة عازلة للرطوبه لزوم عزل الاساسات اعلى منسوب المياه الجويه 
تتكون من طبقتين متعامدتين من البيتومين المؤكسد على ان تتم اعمال النظافة للسطح وتجهيزه قبل اعمال العزل وعمل كل ما يلزم مما جميعه بالمتر المسطح .

التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة المتر المسطح من خامات البيتومين المؤكسد على الساخن طبقتين = 8 جنية / م2
اسعار المصنعيات = 4 جنية / م2 
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة = 8+4 = 12 جنية / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 12* 0.5= 6 جنية / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =12+ 6 =18 جنيه / م2
( او ما يوازى 2.5 دولار / م2 تقريبا )

2-6 : 
بالمتر المسطح توريد وعمل طبقة عازلة للرطوبه لزوم مبانى قصة الردم اعلى منسوب المياه الجويه 
تتكون من 3 طبقات من البيتومين على البارد انتاج شركة انسومات او ما يماثلها على ان تتم اعمال النظافة للسطح وتجهيزه قبل اعمال العزل وعمل كل ما يلزم مما جميعه بالمتر المسطح .

التكاليف المباشره :- 
تكلفة ملىء العراميس للمبانى ونظافتها وتجهيزها للسطح = 1 جنية / م2 
تكلفة م2 من خامات البيتومين العادى ثلاث طبقات =5.5 جنية / م2
اسعار المصنعيات = 1.5 جنية / م2 
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة = 1+5.5+1.5 = 8 جنية / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 8* 0.5= 4 جنية / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =8+ 4 =12 جنيه / م2
( او ما يوازى 1.7 دولار / م2 تقريبا )

6- 3 : المتر المسطح : توريد و فرش طبقة عازلة للرطوبةلزوم الحمامات من مادة الانسوسيل ( 4مم ) من انتاج شركة انسومات او مايماثلها و طبقا لاصول الصناعة بحيث لا يقلركوب اللحامات عن 10 سم مع عمل وزرة منها بداير الحوائط لا يقل ارتفاعها عن 20 سمفوق الارضية و يجب استدارة الزوايا و الاركان و تغطي الطبقة العازلة بطبقة لياسةأسمنتية سمك 2سم والقياس حسب المسقط الافقي بدون علاوة نظير الوزرات . مما جميعةبالمتر المسطح .
التكاليف المباشره :- 
تكلفة تجهيز السطح وعمل المرمات واعمال اللياسه ان تطلب الامر = 4 جنية / م2 
عمل رقبة زجاجه بالزوايا والاركان متوسط التكاليف = 2 جنية / م2
تكلفة رولات العزل ( من مادة الانسوسيل ) انتاج شركة انسومات 
سعر اللفه 160 جنية ومقاساتها 1 م بطول 10 م .ط
عمليا بعد عمل الركوب بين اللفات وعمل الوزرات اللفه الواحده تغطى 8 م 2 في المتوسط
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 160 / 8 = 20 جنية / م2
تكلفة الطبقة الرابطة البيتومينيه ( سيروبلاست مثلا ) = 1 جنية / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 7 جنية / م2 
طبقة اللياسة اعلى العزل بسمك من 2 الى 3 سم :-
تكلفة الخامات = 6 جنية / م2 
تكلفة المصنعيات = 7 جنية / م2

اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 47 جنية / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 47* 0.5= 23.5 جنية / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =47+ 23.5 =70.5 جنيه / م2
( او ما يوازى 10 دولار / م2 تقريبا )


6- 4
6-4 - توريد و تنفيذ طبقة عازلة لزوم الحمامات ذلك بإستخدام اللفائف Polyester reinforced membraneمنانتاج بيتونيل سمك 3مم او ما يماثلها مع عمل تراكب فى الاتجاة الطولى و العرضى لا يقل عن 15سم والقياس للمسقط الافقى محمل عليه القياس للعزل الرأسى للوزرات حسب الأرتفاع اللازمالمناسب والسعر محمل علية دهان طبقة برايمر علي اللياسة وكل ما يلزم لنهو الاعمالنهوا متقنا حسب المواصفات و اصول الصناعة وغير محمل على البند طبقات اللياسهاسفل واعلى العزل .







التكاليف المباشره :- 


عمل رقبة زجاجه بالزوايا والاركان متوسط التكاليف = 2 جنية / م2
تكلفة رولات العزل المسلحه من انتاج شركة بيتونيل سمك 3 مم سعر اللفه 140 جنية ومقاساتها 1 م بطول 10 م .ط
عمليا بعد عمل الركوب بين اللفات وعمل الوزرات اللفه الواحده تغطى 8 م 2 في المتوسط
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 140 / 8 = 17.5 جنية / م2
تكلفة الطبقة البرايمر = 1 جنية / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 7 جنية / م2 

اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 27.5 جنية / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 27.5* 0.5= 13.75 جنية / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =27.5+ 13.75 =41.25 جنيه / م2
( او ما يوازى 5.9 دولار / م2 تقريبا )​*


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (4 يوليو 2014)

*رد: الشكر الواجب*



egyptsystem قال:


> *شكرا على هذه الجهود المستمرة
> يارب تكمل الدورة بسلام
> ياريت تحليل السقف الهوردى و البانلدبيم​*


ان شاء الله سنقوم بما طلبت بعد استكمال بند العزل


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (4 يوليو 2014)

ابو انس المصرى 22 قال:


> عندى قطعة ارض مساحتها 10.5 م فى 10.80م اريد بناء منزل من 4 طوابق علما بأن الارض فى منطقة صحراويه وعدد الاعمدة 16عمودا
> ارجو من الساده الافاضل حساب تكلفة كلا من :
> الخرسانه المسلحه
> كمية الحديد المستخدمه
> ...


السلام عليكم
لحساب التكلفة الفعليه لا بد من عمل التصميم اولا ومن ثم حساب التكاليف بناء على الرسومات


----------



## egyptsystem (4 يوليو 2014)

*رد: الشكر الواجب*



طلعت محمد علي قال:


> ان شاء الله سنقوم بما طلبت بعد استكمال بند العزل



جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (5 يوليو 2014)

6- 5 : المتر المسطح : توريد و فرش طبقة عازلة للرطوبة لزوم الاسطح من مادة الانسوسيل ( 4مم ) من انتاج شركة انسومات او مايماثلها و طبقا لاصول الصناعة بحيث لا يقلركوب اللحامات عن 10 سم مع عمل وزرة منها بداير الحوائط لا يقل ارتفاعها عن 20 سم فوق الارضية و يجب استدارة الزوايا و الاركان و تغطي الطبقة العازلة بطبقة لياسةأسمنتية سمك 2سم والقياس حسب المسقط الافقي بدون علاوة نظير الوزرات . مما جميعة بالمتر المسطح .
في حالة الاسطح حيث تزداد المساحة المفتوحة فتقل التكاليف .
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة تجهيز السطح وعمل المرمات واعمال اللياسه ان تطلب الامر = 1.5 جنية / م2
عمل رقبة زجاجه بالزوايا والاركان متوسط التكاليف = 1 جنية / م2
تكلفة رولات العزل ( من مادة الانسوسيل ) انتاج شركة انسومات
سعر اللفه 160 جنية ومقاساتها 1 م بطول 10 م .ط
عمليا بعد عمل الركوب بين اللفات وعمل الوزرات اللفه الواحده تغطى 8.5 م 2 في المتوسط
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 160 / 8.5 = 18.8 جنية / م2
تكلفة طبقة البرايمر = 1 جنية / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 4 جنية / م2
طبقة اللياسة اعلى العزل بسمك من 2 الى 3 سم :-
تكلفة الخامات = 6 جنية / م2
تكلفة المصنعيات = 5 جنية / م2

اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 37.3 جنية / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 37.3* 0.5= 18.65 جنية / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =37.3+ 18.65 =56 جنيه / م2 تقريبا
( او ما يوازى 8 دولار / م2 تقريبا )


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (5 يوليو 2014)

*رد: الشكر الواجب*

6- 6 : المتر المسطح : توريد و فرش طبقة عازلة للرطوبة لزوم حوائط الخزان من الخارج من مادة الانسوسيل ( 4مم ) من انتاج شركة انسومات او مايماثلها و طبقا لاصول الصناعة بحيث لا يقل ركوب اللحامات عن 10 سم والقياس هندسى حسب القطاع الرأسى . مما جميعة بالمتر المسطح .

في حالة الحوائط الخرسانية تزداد تكلفة المصنعيات وتقل التكلفة الاجماليه نتيجة عدم تنفيذ طبقة لياسة اعلى العزل .
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة تجهيز السطح وعمل المرمات واعمال اللياسه ان تطلب الامر = 1.5 جنية / م2

تكلفة رولات العزل ( من مادة الانسوسيل ) انتاج شركة انسومات
سعر اللفه 160 جنية ومقاساتها 1 م بطول 10 م .ط
عمليا بعد عمل الركوب بين اللفات وعمل الوزرات اللفه الواحده تغطى 8.5 م 2 في المتوسط
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 160 / 8.5 = 18.8 جنية / م2
تكلفة طبقة البرايمر = 1 جنية / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 6 جنية / م2

اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 27.3 جنية / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 27.3* 0.5= 13.65 جنية / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =27.3+ 13.65 =41 جنيه / م2 تقريبا
( او ما يوازى 5.8 دولار / م2 تقريبا )


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (5 يوليو 2014)

*رد: الشكر الواجب*

6- 7 : المتر المسطح : توريد وعمل طبقة عازلة للرطوبة لزوم حوائط الخزان من الداخل وجهين من مادة االاديكور ام او ما يماثلها طبقا لاصول الصناعة والمواصفات والقياس هندسى . مما جميعة بالمتر المسطح .
مادة الاديكور ام مادة عزل ذات اساس اسمنتى ومن مزاياها انها غير مضره بالماء تستخدم لعزل خزانات المياه من الداخل وكذلك عزل حمامات السباحة ومن الممكن استخدامها في معظم العناصر الانشائيه.
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة تجهيز السطح وعمل المرمات اللازمه = 3 جنية / م2

تكلفة مادة الاديكور ام 
سعر الشيكارة 25 كجم 90 جنية تقريبا جنية وتغطى مساحة حوالى من 4 الى 5 م2 لوجهين 

تكلفة المتر المسطح = 90 / 4.5= 20 جنية / م2

تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 8 جنية / م2

اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 31 جنية / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 31* 0.5= 15.5 جنية / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =31+ 15.5=46.5 جنيه / م2 تقريبا
( او ما يوازى 6.6 دولار / م2 تقريبا


----------



## egyptsystem (5 يوليو 2014)

*صور التنفيذ 2050*

*صور التنفيذ 2050


​*


----------



## egyptsystem (5 يوليو 2014)

*العوامل التى تحدد تكلفة تنفيذ اعمال الخرسانه*

*العوامل التى تحدد تكلفة تنفيذ اعمال الخرسانه

1- الخامات
حديد
خرسانه 
2- المصنعيات
- النجارة
- الحدادة
-الصب
3- الشده المستخدمه في التنفيذ ونوعها ومكوناتها

اولا الخامات :
- تغير الاسعار بشكل متزايد ومستمر على مستوى العالم وعدم ثباته
- ارتباط تلك الصناعات الثقيلة بالطاقة واسعار المنتجات البترولية المختلفة واسعار الغاز الطبيعى
اعتقد أن حادثه تحدث هنا او هناك او خبر سياسى او اقتصادى يؤثر مباشرة على اسعار النفط واسعار الغاز الطبيعى ومن ثم يمتد ذلك التأثير الى تلك الصناعات المهمة ومنها الحديد والاسمنت .
ومنا هنا نلاحظ العوامل العديدة والتغيرات الغير المحتملة والغير متوقعه التى تحدث فى اى وقت من الاوقات .

- دعم الطاقة ورفع الدعم وعدم رفع الدعم ورفع الدعم كليا ورفع الدعم جزئيا . اعتقد انها كلها مصطلحات مهمة تشير الى أن سياسة الحكومات على المدى القصير والبعيد تحدد اسعار السوق بشكل كبير

اعتقد أن وضوح الرؤى للحكومات واتباع سياسات محددة ومعروفة سلفا مع وضع الخطط طويلة الاجل يساعد كثيرا فى فهم مجريات السوق وتحرك الاسعار ومدى الزيادة المتبعة .

- الضرائب المباشرة التى تفرضها الحكومات على المصانع مباشرة ومنها ضريبة الارباح الصناعية وضريبة المبيعات وكذلك الدمغات الخاصة وغيرها والتى يتم خصمها من المنبع ( من المصنع ) تؤثر بكل تأكيد تأثيرا مباشرا على سعر المنتج النهائى
فى دولة مثل مصر تفرض الحكومه ضريبة مبيعات بقيمة ثابتة 10 %
يتم تطبيقها فى كل المصانع على سعر المنتج مباشرة ومنها مصانع الحديد والاسمنت . تدرس الحكومة فرض زيادة فى ضريبة المبيعات بقيمة 7% وهذا الخبر غير مؤكد يتم تداوله ونفيه وتأكيده وعدم صحته وهكذا
عدم وضوح الاستراتجيات وعدم القدرة على تطبيقها يصعب من مسئولية المتناقص ( المقاول ) فى دراسة الاسعار ووضع اسعار يتم تطبيقها على فترة مشروع قد تكون ليست بالقصيرة . اعتقد انها من اصعب الامور التى تمر على المقاول او المتناقص عند تحليل السعر فهو فى حيرة من امره
بالاضافة الى العوامل السابقة فلكل دولة خصوصيتها فى تحديد قيمة الاسعار للمنتجات المختلفة . يتم ذلك بتطبيق سياسات معينة ومنها تطبيق اتفاقيات دولية معينة تسمح بتبادل السلع .
او فرض جمارك بقيم معينة كذلك للسلع المختلفة .
او حظر استيراد سلع معينة .

- عامل النقل للخامات من العوامل المهمة فكلما بعد موقع المشروع عن موقع التصنيع والتوزيع يزداد السعر
فمثلا ما يخص حديد التسليح فتجد اسعار محافظات الصعيد تزداد بقيمة حوالى 100 جنية للطن عن سعرة داخل القاهرة الكبرى .

2- اما فيما يخص المصنعيات
النجارة والحدادة والصب .
فلا يخفى على احد التطور الهائل الذى حدث فى شدات النجارة على سبيل المثال فمن الشدات الخشبية التقليدية ( العروق واللتزانة ) الى الشدات المعدنية المختلفة واستخدام الواح البلى وود . الى الشدات الهيدروليكية
والملاحظ انه كلما زاد هذا التطور فأن قيمة الشدة نفسها يزداد سعرها وتقل قيمة المصنعية فالمجهود المبذول فى شدة معدنية جاهرة يقل كثيرا عن المجهود الذى يتطلبة عمل شدة خشبية .
وحسب امتلاك الشركة او المقاول لتلك الشدات اوالشدات خشبية تتحدد التكاليف.
اما فيما يخص اعمال الصي فلا يخفى على احد التطور الهائل الذ1ى حدث فى طرق الصب من طرق صب تقليدية ( بالقروانه والجردل ) الى استخدام الخلاطات . الى محطات الخرسانة الجاهزة بانواعاها وتجهيزاتها المختلفة وانواع البامب المتحرك او الثابت . الى معدات احدث ( احد منتجات الشركات الاوربية عربة ترانس ميكس تعمل كمحطة متنقله . تجهز وتصب فى نفس التوقيت .)
وكلما كانت التكنولوجيا متوفرة فى اعتقادى سيؤثر ذلك بالايجاب على التكاليف ومن ثم السعر .
اعتقد أن التفكير فى استخدام طرق تقليدية فى الصب بات من الماضى
ومع ذلك فنحن مضطرين لاستخدامه فى اوقات كثيرة لظروف شتى ومن ثم وجب علينا تحليل السعر حسب المكونات والطريقة التليدية فى الصب
1. اسعار الخامات في المتوسط
حديد التسليح طن = يتراوح من 3500 الى 3650 جنيه
الاسمنت البورتلاندى العادى يتراوح ما بين 740 - 770 جنيه / طن
اسعار الصب : على حسب محتوى الاسمنت وجهد الخرسانه وطريقة الصب المتبعه 

اسعار المصنعيات شامله العده الخشبيه 
- الاساسات 
قواعد منفصله من 150 - 180 جنيه / م3
لبشه خرسانه عاديه 
من 100 - 120 جنيه / م3
الاعمدة والاسقف للدور الارضى من 160 الى 200 جنيه / م3 
الاعمدة والاسقف للدور المتكرر نفس الاسعار السابقه يضاف اليها علاوه 10 جنية / م3 للدور الواحد 
تقل تلك الاسعار في حالة الاسقف flat slab بنسبه تصل الى حوالى 10 % 
الاسعار السابقه هى متوسط الاسعار المبدئيه وكل حاله تختلف عن الاخرى ولكل منشأ ظروفه الخاصه به والتى تؤثر بكل تأكيد على السعر 


والى بنود الاعمال مباشرة والتى تحتوى على الكثير من التفاصيل 

1- خرسانة مسلحة للأساسات :-بالمتر المكعب توريد وعملخرسانة مسلحة لزوم الأساسات [ قواعد منفصلة ] حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسوماتالتنفيذية والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عاديللمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهزالميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقلعن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزملنهو العمل كاملا.

يشمل بند الاساسات قواعد منفصله القواعد والسملات والشدادات في حالة وجودها

التكاليف المباشره :-

1- حديد التسليح : - نقوم بحساب كمية الحديد / م3 حسب تفريدة الحديد ( طريقة رص وتوزيع الحديد ) 
وذلك بقسمة كمية الحديد / كمية الخرسانه المسلحة للقواعد وتشمل كمية الحديد الحديد المستخدم لاشارات الاعمدة حيث يتم تحميل كميته على القواعد
وكذلك تشمل الحسابات كميات الحديد للسملات والشدادات وبادىء السلم وخلافه 

في المتوسط تكون كمية الحديد للأساسات قواعد منفصله من 75 - 85 كجم / م3 وتؤخذ في المتوسط 80 كجم / م3 

وبالتالى تكلفة حديد التسليح = 80 * 5.5 = 440 جنية / م3

تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3 
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جنية / م3 
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده ) 
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر 170 جنية / م3 
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 4 جنية / م3 
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جنية / م3 

وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره 
= 440 + 5+330+170 + 4+5 = 954 جنية / م3

التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 954 *.5 = 477 جنية / م3




سعر المتر المكعب = 954 + 477 = 1431 جنية / م3 

( تقريبا 205 دولار / م3 )
في حالة وجود عدة خشبيه لدى الشركة وتم اسناد اعمال الحدادة والنجاره بدون عدة لمقاول باطن ستكون تكلفة المصنعيات كتالى 

- اعمال الحدادة للأساسات = 30 - 35 جنية / م3
- اعمال النجارة = 70 - 85 جنية / م3 
- هالك الخشب يتم حسابه في المتوسط =15- 20 جنية / م3 
وبالتالى ستكون تكلفة المتر المكعب = 30 + 80 + 20 = 130 جنية / م3

واذا ما قورن الفرق في التكاليف في حالة اسناد الاعمال لمقاول باطن بعده او بدون سيكون الفرق 
= 170- 130 = 40 جنية / م3
او ما يعادل كنسبة = 40 / 1430 * 100 = 2.8 % او ما يقل عن 3 % من سعر البند
في حالة وجود نسب عاليه من الاملاح والكبريتات يستخدم اسمنت مقاوم للكبريتات وتكون صيغة البند :- 
خرسانة مسلحة للأساسات :-بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الأساسات [ قواعد منفصلة ] حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات التنفيذية والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي مقاوم للكبريتات للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقلعن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا.

نفس تكاليف البند السابق فقط سيزداد تكلفة منتج الخرسانه بنفس النسبه في زيادة سعر الاسمنت من اسمنت بورتلاندى عادى الى اسمنت مقاوم للكبريتات 
الفرق في السعر في حدود 50 جنية / طن 
تكلفة الخرسانه ستزداد بقيمة 50 *7 / 20 = 17.5 جنية / م3
مما سيؤدى الى زيادة سعر البند في حدود 25 جنية / م3 
سيكون السعر الاجمالى م3 = 1455 جنية / م3 
او ما يوازى 208 دولار / م3
3- خرسانة مسلحة للأساسات ( قواعد شريطيه ) :-
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الأساسات [ قواعد شريطية ] حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات التنفيذية والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي مقاوم للكبريتات للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقلعن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا.

نفس طريقة التحليل السابقه فقط متوسط كمية الحديد سيكون اعلى واسعار المصنعيات ستكون اقل 

- كمية الحديد في المتوسط ستكون في حدود 95 - 100 كجم / م3 
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 100 *55= 550 جنيه
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جنية / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر 120 جنية / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 4 جنية / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جنية / م3

وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 550 + 5+330+120 + 4+5 = 1014 جنية / م3

التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1014 *.5 = 507جنية / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 1014 + 507 = 1521 جنية / م3

( تقريبا 217 دولار / م3 )
4- خرسانة مسلحة للأساسات ( لبشه مسلحه ) :-
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الأساسات [ لبشه مسلحه ] حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادى للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقلعن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا.

- كمية الحديد في المتوسط ستكون في حدود 50 - 60 كجم / م3
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 55 *5.5= 302 جنيه
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جنية / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر 100 جنية / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 3 جنية / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 4 جنية / م3

وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 302 + 5+330+100 + 3+4 = 744جنية / م3

التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 744 *.5 = 372 جنية / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 744 + 372 = 1116 جنية / م3

( تقريبا 159 دولار / م3 )
5- خرسانة مسلحة للحوائط السانده :-
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الحوائط السانده حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادى للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقلعن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا.

- كمية الحديد في المتوسط ستكون في حدود 100 - 110 كجم / م3
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 105 *5.5= 577 جنيه
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جنية / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر 170 جنية / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 5 جنية / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جنية / م3

وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 577 + 5+330+170 + 5+5 = 1092جنية / م3

التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1092 *.5 = 546 جنية / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 1092 + 546 = 1638 جنية / م3

( تقريبا 234 دولار / م3 )
6-خرسانة مسلحة للخوازيق:-بالمتر الطولي توريد وعمل خوازيق ميكانيكي بالتفريغ من الخرسانة المسلحة بالأبعاد والأطوال والتسليح المبين باللوحات التنفيذية وخرسانةالخازوق ذات محتوي اسمنتي لا يقل عن 400كجم أسمنت بولاتلاندي عادي للمتر المكعب منالخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الأنشائية مع الدمك الميكانيكي جيداو المعالجة و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة رتبة لا تقل عن 300 كجم/سم2 والسعر يشمل اجراء اختبار التحميل ويشمل كلما يلزم حسب اصول الصناعه والمواصفات قطر 40 سم
( مثال : خوازيق قطر 40 سم وباجمالى طول 20 م .. والتسليح 8 قطر 16 مم وبطول 12 م وكانات حلزونيه قطر 8مم والمسافه البينيه 15 سم )
كمية الحديد للخازوق الواحد = 8 ×12×1.58= 152 كجم 
كانات بقطر 8 مم بطريق تقريبه = 35 كجم 
اجمالى الحديد = 152+35 = 187 كجم 
اجمالى كمية الخرسانه للخازوق الواحد = 3.14 * 0.2*0.2*20= 2.5 م3 
باضافه كمية 0.25 م3 هالك خرسانه بعد صب الخازوق 
اجمالى الخرسانه = 2.5 + 0.25= 2.75 م3
حساب التكاليف المباشره :-
كمية الحديد = 187 * 5.5 = 1028 جنيه
مصنعيات الحديد شامل اللحام = 200 جنيه للخازوق الواحد 
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحه 
تكلفة م3 خرسانه جهد 300 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت لا يقل عن 400 كجم / م3 شامل اضافات مؤخرات الشك وشامل الصب باستخدام البامب . التكلفه = 400 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخازوق الواحد = 400 × 2.75 = 1100
اجمالى تكلفة الخازوق من الخامات والصب = 1028 +200+1100 = 2328 جنيه
تكلفة المتر الطولى = 2328 / 20 = 116.4 جنيه / م . ط
تكلفة المتر الطولى باستخدام ماكينة الخوازيق = 50 - 60 جنيه / م .ط ( حسب عدد الخوازيق )
اجمالى التكلفة للمتر الطولى = 116.4 +55 = 171.4 جنيه
التكلفة الغير مباشرة وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 171.4*0.5= 85.7 جنيه / م.ط 
اجمالى السعر للمتر الطولى =171.4+ 85.7 = 257 جنية / م.ط ( تقريبا )
او ما يوازى 37 دولار / م .ط



7- خرسانة مسلحة للاعمدة :-
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الاعمدة والحوائط حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادى للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا.
التكاليف المباشرة :- 
تتباين كمية حديد التسليح للاعمدة ( لكل م3 ) من منشأ لاخر على حسب التصميم وعدد الادوار والاحمال على المنشأ وغيرها وتتراوح في المتوسط ما بين 140 كجم - 180 كجم / م3 في المنشأت العادية الى ما يزيد عن 200 كجم / م3 لمنشأت اخرى ويجب حساب كمية الحديد للاعمدة بعناية تامه فهى تعتبر اهم العوامل التى تتحكم في السرع 
وفى هذا المثال ستتم الدراسه على كمية حديد 160 كجم / م3 لمنشأ يتكون من خمسة ادوار
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 160 *5.5= 880 جنيه / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 8 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جنية / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر لاعمدة للدور الارضى = 170 جنية / م3 
اضافة علاوه 10 جنية لكل دور تكون اجمالى العلاوة = 4 * 10 = 40 جنية
تكلفة الدور الاخير = 170 + 40 = 210 جنية / م3
متوسط التكلفة للمصنعيات كمتوسط للمبنى ككل = ( 170 + 210 ) / 2 = 190 جنية / م3

اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 10 جنية / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جنية / م3

وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 880 + 8+330+190 + 10+5 = 1423جنية / م3

التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1423 *.5 = 711.5 جنية / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 1423 + 711.5 = 2134.5 جنية / م3 ( 2135 تقريبا )

(او ما يوازى تقريبا 305 دولار / م3 )






8- خرسانة مسلحة للهيكل الخرسانى ( بلاطات مصمته وكمرات وسلالم ):-
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة للهيكل الخرسانى لزوم البلاطات المصمته والكمر والسلالم حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادى للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل على الوجة الاكمل.
التكاليف المباشرة :- 
كمية حديد التسليح للاسقف المصمته ( بلاطات وكمر ) تتراوح في المتوسط 100 كجم / م3 
وفى هذا المثال ستتم الدراسه على كمية حديد 100 كجم / م3 لمنشأ يتكون من خمسة ادوار
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 100 *5.5= 550 جنيه / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جنية / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر للدور الارضى = 170 جنية / م3 
اضافة علاوه 10 جنية لكل دور تكون اجمالى العلاوة = 4 * 10 = 40 جنية
تكلفة الدور الاخير = 170 + 40 = 210 جنية / م3
متوسط التكلفة للمصنعيات كمتوسط للمبنى ككل = ( 170 + 210 ) / 2 = 190 جنية / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 4 جنية / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جنية / م3

وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 880 + 5+330+190 + 4+5 = 1084جنية / م3

التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1423 *.5 = 542 جنية / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 1084 + 542 = 1626 جنية / م3 

(او ما يوازى تقريبا 232 دولار / م3 )



الاسعار في المتوسط على حسب الموقع للمشروع كتالى 
م3 حفر صخر = 55 جنية / م3 غير شامل نقل المخلفات
م3 حفر رمال = 6 جنية حفر فقط بدون نقل المخلفات يضاف في المتوسط من 5 الى 6 جنية / م3 نقل مخلفات على حسب مسافة النقل للمقالب والوقت المستغرق لكل نقله .
م3 ردم رمال نظيفة من خارج الموقع = 18- 20 جنيه اذا كان سعر التوريد للمتر المكعب من الرمال 12 جنيه 
م2 عزل اساسات 
عزل بيتومين عادى على البارد 6 جنيه / م2
عزل بيتومين مؤكسد 10 - 12 جنية / م2 
عزل بيتومين مؤكسد : عادى بنسبة 1:3 = 8 - 9 جنيه / م2
م3 خرسانة عادية :- 
قواعد منفصله = 320 الى 350 جنية / م3 جهد خرسانه 200 كجم / سم2
لبشه = 250 الى 270 جنية / م3 جهد الخرسانه 200 كجم / سم2

م3 خرسانة مسلحة :-

الاساسات ( 80 كجم حديد / م3 في المتوسط ) = 930 - 950 كجم / م3
اعمدة ( 160 كجم حديد / م3 في المتوسط ) = 1450 - 1500 كجم / م3
اسقف ( 100 كجم حديد / م3 في المتوسط ) = 1100 - 1150 كجم / م3

م2 مبانى :- 
سمك 10 سم 45 جنيه / م2
سمك 12 سم 50 - 55 جنية / م2 

مبانى م3 : - 380 - 420 جنية / م3

م2 بياض :-
مواصفات بؤج فقط = 25 جنية / م2
مواصفات بؤج واوتار = 30 جنية / م2 
مواصفات تركيب زوايا فليسبيكو بالاضافه الى التأكيس والزوى والتربيع 40 جنية / م2


م2 دهانات : - 
دهانات بلاستيك لون ابيض سكيب او سايبس = 16 جنية / م2
دهانات بلاستيك الوان سكيب او سكيب = 18 جنية / م2
دهانات جوتن حسب اللون المطلوب ( داخلى ) = 20 - 25 جنية / م2


صحى مقطوعية
الصحى اسعار خامات المواسير الصرف والتغذيه في حدود 2000 جنية
اسعار المصنعيات للحمام والمطبخ = 1000 
القطع والاكسسوارت حسب الطلب في المتوسط 
حوض جرافينا = 300 جنيه 
قاعدة جرافينا = 650 جنيه 
حوض استانلس عين واحده = 120
اما اسعار ديوارفيت
حوض = 600 جنيه
القاعده = 900 - 1250 
حوض استانلس بصفايه وعين = 280


كهربة مقطوعية

في المتوسط الخامات = 2000 - 2500 بخلاف الاكسسوارت 
المصنعيات = 1200 - 1500

نجارة باب و شباك مقطوعية
باب غرفه حشو 300 - 400 جنيه
باب قشره ارو = 450 جنيه
باب شقه قشره ارو = 450 - 600
باب شقه حشو 450 - 650
الشبابيك مقاس 100 *100 او 120 * 120 في المتوسط من 250 الى 350 جنية بخلاف الزجاج والسلك 
اسعار التركيب من 50 الى 60 جنيه في المتوسط للقطعه الواحده


م2 اسقف معلقة :-
بلاطات فينيل 60 * 60 = 70 - 80 جنيه / م2
اسقف الواح جبس من الجبس الابيض انتاج شركه كنف = 100 - 120 جنيه م م2
جبس اخضر للحمامات = 120 جنيه / م2 جبس احمر للمطابخ = 130 جنية / م2

الاسعار عاليه هى متوسط الاسعار السائده في مصر 

9- خرسانة مسلحة سمك 15 سم للارضيات slab on grade )):-


بالمتر المسطح توريد و عمل خرسانة مسلحة للارضيات بسمك 15 سم وشبكتين حديد تسليح 6 قطر 12 مم فىالأتجاهين علوي وسفلي والخرسانه ذات جهد 250 كجم /. م2 على الا يقل محتوى الاسمنت عن 350 كجم / م3 مع الهز الميكانيكى جيدا وتسوية السطح العلويومعالجته وكل ما يلزم لنهو العمل على الوجه الاكمل.
التكاليف المباشرة :-
كمية حديد التسليح للمتر المسطح = 24 * 0.888 = 21.3 كجم 
اضافة نسبة هالك 3 % = 21.3 * 0.03 = 0.7 كجم / م2
اجمالى كمية الحديد = 22 كجم / م2
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 22 *5.5= 121 جنيه / م2
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 1 جنية / م2
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط = 330 جنية / م3
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 330 * 0.15 = 49.5 جنية / م2
اعمال الحداده = 5 جنية / م2 
فى المعتاد يتم صب طبقة خرسانة الارضيه تحددها اعمال المبانى اى بدون اعمال نجاره اما فى حالة الحالات التى تتطلب اعمال نجاره يتم حساب تكلفة المتر المسطح على حسب الحاله 
اعمال الفرمجه والهز تكلفة المتر المسطح =0.75 جنية / م2
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 0.5 جنية / م2

وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 121 + 1+49.5+5 + 0.75+0.5 = 177.75جنية / م2 تقريبا 178 جنية / م2
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 178 *.5 = 89 جنية / م2
سعر المتر المكعب = 178+ 89 = 267 جنية / م2 

(او ما يوازى تقريبا 38 دولار / م2 )

10- البلاطات الممسوسه من الخرسانة المسلحة سمك 15 سم :-


بالمتر المسطح توريد و عمل خرسانة مسلحة للبلاطات الممسوسه بسمك 15 سم مع تنفيذ شبكة من حديد التسليح 6 قطر 12 مم فى الأتجاهين والخرسانه ذات جهد 300 كجم /. م2 على الا يقل محتوى الاسمنت عن 400 كجم / م3 مع الهز الميكانيكى جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي باستخدام الهليكوبتر مع استخدام hardener للسطح والتقطيع باستخدام المنشار فى الاتجاهين وكل ما يلزم لنهو العمل على الوجه الاكمل طبقا لاصول الصناعة والمواصفات.
التكاليف المباشرة :-
يتم تنفيذ البند السابق بعمل شرائح باستخدام الكمر المعدنى بارتفاع 15 سم 
وبعرض لا يزيد عن 6 م وفى المعتاد يتم تنفيذه كل 4.05 م وذلك لسببين 
1- سهولة التنفيذ لاعمال التسويه للسطح والقد والفرمجه 
2- تقليل هالك الحديد حيث يتم تقطيع السيخ ( 12 م ) على ثلاثة اجزاء 
كل 4 م 
ويتم بعدها تقطيع البلاطات فى نفس الاتجاة كل 4.05 على نفس التقسيم للبلاطات وفى الاتجاة الاخر كل 4 او 5 او 6 م ويفضل الا تزيد مساحة البلاطة 
يتم الربط بين شرائح البلاطات باستخدام dowels بطول 65 مرة قطر السيخ المستخدام ويتم ذلك بتثبيت ذلك الحديد فى فتحات موجودة بالكمر المعدنى او يتم فتحها بالكمرات على حسب العدد .

كمية حديد التسليح للمتر المسطح = 12 * 0.888 = 10.65 كجم / م2
حديد الربط بين البلاطات = ( 6*.6 *0.888 ) / 4 = 0.8 كجم / م2
اضافة نسبة هالك 3 % = 11.45* 0.03 = 0.35 كجم / م2
اجمالى كمية الحديد = 11.8 كجم / م2
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 11.8 *5.5= 65 جنيه / م2
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 0.5 جنية / م2
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 300 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 400 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط = 370 جنية / م3
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 370 * 0.15 = 55.5 جنية / م2
اعمال الحداده = 2 جنية / م2
اعمال النجارة باستخدام الكمر المعدنى واعمال الفرمجة والتسويه والمس والتقطيع =10جنية /م2
اعمال استخدام مصلبات السطح hardener معدل الاستهلاك متوسطه 4 كجم / م2 
سعر الطن فى المتوسط من 2400 جنية / طن
تكلفة المتر المسطح من مصلبات السطح = 4*2.4 = 9.6 جنية / م2
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 0.5 جنية / م2

وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 65 + 0.5+55.5+2 + 10+9.6+0.5 = 143 جنية / م2 
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 143 *.5 = 71.5 جنية / م2
سعر المتر المكعب = 143+ 71.5 = 214.5 جنية / م2

(او ما يوازى تقريبا 31 دولار / م2 )

البند السادس : - اعمال العزل
اسمحوا لى بالانتقال الى البند السادس وهو اعمال العزل على ان يتم باب الاسئله والنقاش مفتوحا بالنسبة للبنود السابقه 

في البدايه اسمحوا لى ببعض المعلومات البسيطة والتى استعين بمعظمها من سؤال لاحد الاخوه الزملاء بالمنتدى عن انواع العزل المائى والفروق فيما بينها
ويتحدد نوع العزل على حسب عوامل عديده اهمها
1-نوع وطبيعة العنصر المراد عزله
2- منسوب المياه الجوفيه وهل العنصر المعزول اعلى ام اسفل منها
3- نوع التربه وخصائصها
4- طببيعة استغلال المنشأ
5- اهمية المنشا وعمره الافتراضى

وياتى قبل هذا وذاك العامل الاقتصادى او التكاليف

تتطور المواد المستخدمه في العزل والمنتجات التى توفرها الشركات بسرعه مزهله وتتطور المواد المستخدمه من حيث سهولة الاستخدام وسرعة التنفيذ وغيرها
المواد البيتومينيه من اقدم وارخص الانواع المستخدمه في العزل
البيتومين المستخدم في العزل انواع منه
1- البيتومين العادى ( على العزل البارد )
2- البيتومين المؤكسد
3- البيتومين المختلط ( وهو خليط من المؤكسد والعادى )

الانواع السابقه تعطى طبقة رقيقه غير منفذة للماء تقاوم الاملاح والاكاسيد وتستخدم في العناصر اعلى منسوب المياه الجوفيه
بشرط ان تكون مردومه بالكامل
عيوبها
1- تتأثر بدرجة الحراره فتكون في الحاله السائله عند درجات الحراره المرتفعه وتكون بالحاله الصلبه عند درجات الحراره المنخفضه
2- تأثرها بالعوامل الجويه
3- لا تقاوم الصدأ
4- البيتومين المؤكسد مضر بالبيئه


* العزل باستخدام اللفائف البيتومينيه
وهى انواع عديده جدا تبدا من
1- الخيش المقطرن
2- الياف زجاجيه مشبعه بالبيتومين
3- الياف زجاجيه مغطاه بحبيبات معدنيه
وهذه اشهر الانواع منه وتختلف المسميات التجاريه على حسب الشركة المصنعه وكذلك يختلف السمك ويبدا من 2 مم فأعلى
من اهم مزاياه
1- مقاومة للعوامل الجويه
2- تتحمل الصدأ
3- قوة شد عاليه
4- مقاومة جيده جدا وخاصة النوعيين السفللين للاماكن المعرضة للمياه باستمرار كالخزانات ودورات المياه وغيرها

** العزل باستخدام المواد ذات الاساس الاسمنتى
وهى مركبات من الاسمنت المعالج كيميائيا باللدائن الصناعيه ومواد مالئه من الكوارتز تدهن به الاسطح الخرسانيه فتتغلل لدائنه الصناعية داخل المسام الخرسانية وتتم عده تفاعلات كيميائيه مكونه كريستلات صلبه تملأل المسام وتكون جزء لا يتجزأ من المنشأ

مميزاته
1- له نفس خصائص الجزء المعزول ( الخرسانه المسلحه )
2- غير ضار بمياه الشرب ولذلك يستخدم في خزاانات المياه من الداخل
3- يستخدم في الاماكن اسفل منسوب المياه الجوفيه حيث لا يتأثر بالمياه
4 - يمكن استخدامه على اسطح غير مستويه وغير منتظمه
5- سرعة وسهولة التنفيذ

اشهر نوع منه هو الاديكور ام
هناك عزل يصلح لحاله معينه ولا يصلح نوع اخرى لها بمعنى
العزل باستخدام رولات العزل ( membrane ) يحتاج الى طبقة حمايه اعلاه
في حاله استخدامه في عزل سطح مبنى مثلا يتم تغطيته بطبقة لياسه لحمايته
وفى حالة استخدامه في العزل الرأسى ( عزل حائط خرسانى كما في مثل حالتك ) يحتاج الى تنفيذ حائط مبانى لحمايته وكذلك في حالة استخدامه في عزل لبشه من الخارج يتم حمايته بتنفيذ حائط مبانى وقد تنفذ المبانى اولا ثم يتم العزل وبعدها صب الخرسانه
ومن ثم اذا كان الحائط الخرسانى الذى تود عزله لن ينفذ خلفه حائط مبانى خلف العزل لحمياته فان العزل باستخدام رولات العزل لن يكون مناسبا في مثل حالتك ولن يكون مجديا
اما العزل باستخدام المواد ذات الاساس الاسمنتى ( واشهرها الاديكور ام ) فهذا النوع من العزل ياخذ نفس خواص الخرسانه ولذلك فهو لايحتاج الى تنفيذ طبقة حمايه له
مثل استخدامه في العزل الداخلى لخزانات المياه وعزل ارضيه حمامات السباحه
في مثل حالتك فهو مناسب جدا ولا يحتاج الى اى حمايه
تكلفة هذا النوع من العزل في مصر ما يوازى 35 جنيه تكلفة فعليه
اما العزل باستخدام رولات العزل سمك 3 مم انتاج شركة انسومات على سبيل المثال فتكلفته الفعليه لن تزيد عن 25 جنيه كتكلفه فعليه بالاضافه الى طبقة الحمايه على حسب نوعها

العزل باستخدام البيتومين وخصوصا البيتومين المؤكسد لا يحتاج الى تنفيذ طبقات حمايه
وفى مثل حالتك قد يكون مناسبا اذا كان منسوب الحائط الخرسانى الذى يتم عزله منسوبه بالكامل اعلى ممن منسوب المياه الجوفيه بشرط ان يكون الردم لكامل الجزء الذى يتم عزل وخصوصا العزل باستخدام البيتومين المؤكسد . سعر البيتومين المؤكسد في مصر يزداد بصوره جنونيه
تكلفة المتر المسطح كتكلفة فعليه يصل الى 15 جنيه للمتر المسطح ولكن كما ذكرت سابقا
فهو مضر بالبيئه ولا يستخدم خصوصا بجوار المجمعات السكنيه
هناك انواع اخرى من العزل على البارد ذات اساس مائى مثل السيروبلاست والسيروتك والتى يتم تخفيفها بالماء وهى اقل فاعليه ولا يفضل استخدامها تكلفة المتر المسطح تصل الى 4 جنيه تكلفه فعليه .

واخرى ذات اساس بيتومينى ويتم تخفيفا باستخدام السولار توجد انواع منها ذات فاعليه ودارج استخدامها في عزل الاساسات البعيده عن منسوب المياه الجوفيه وتكلفتها تقارب تكلفة البيتومين المؤكسد 

1-6 : 
بالمتر المسطح توريد وعمل طبقة عازلة للرطوبه لزوم عزل الاساسات اعلى منسوب المياه الجويه 
تتكون من طبقتين متعامدتين من البيتومين المؤكسد على ان تتم اعمال النظافة للسطح وتجهيزه قبل اعمال العزل وعمل كل ما يلزم مما جميعه بالمتر المسطح .

التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة المتر المسطح من خامات البيتومين المؤكسد على الساخن طبقتين = 8 جنية / م2
اسعار المصنعيات = 4 جنية / م2 
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة = 8+4 = 12 جنية / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 12* 0.5= 6 جنية / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =12+ 6 =18 جنيه / م2
( او ما يوازى 2.5 دولار / م2 تقريبا )

2-6 : 
بالمتر المسطح توريد وعمل طبقة عازلة للرطوبه لزوم مبانى قصة الردم اعلى منسوب المياه الجويه 
تتكون من 3 طبقات من البيتومين على البارد انتاج شركة انسومات او ما يماثلها على ان تتم اعمال النظافة للسطح وتجهيزه قبل اعمال العزل وعمل كل ما يلزم مما جميعه بالمتر المسطح .

التكاليف المباشره :- 
تكلفة ملىء العراميس للمبانى ونظافتها وتجهيزها للسطح = 1 جنية / م2 
تكلفة م2 من خامات البيتومين العادى ثلاث طبقات =5.5 جنية / م2
اسعار المصنعيات = 1.5 جنية / م2 
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة = 1+5.5+1.5 = 8 جنية / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 8* 0.5= 4 جنية / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =8+ 4 =12 جنيه / م2
( او ما يوازى 1.7 دولار / م2 تقريبا )

6- 3 : المتر المسطح : توريد و فرش طبقة عازلة للرطوبةلزوم الحمامات من مادة الانسوسيل ( 4مم ) من انتاج شركة انسومات او مايماثلها و طبقا لاصول الصناعة بحيث لا يقلركوب اللحامات عن 10 سم مع عمل وزرة منها بداير الحوائط لا يقل ارتفاعها عن 20 سمفوق الارضية و يجب استدارة الزوايا و الاركان و تغطي الطبقة العازلة بطبقة لياسةأسمنتية سمك 2سم والقياس حسب المسقط الافقي بدون علاوة نظير الوزرات . مما جميعةبالمتر المسطح .
التكاليف المباشره :- 
تكلفة تجهيز السطح وعمل المرمات واعمال اللياسه ان تطلب الامر = 4 جنية / م2 
عمل رقبة زجاجه بالزوايا والاركان متوسط التكاليف = 2 جنية / م2
تكلفة رولات العزل ( من مادة الانسوسيل ) انتاج شركة انسومات 
سعر اللفه 160 جنية ومقاساتها 1 م بطول 10 م .ط
عمليا بعد عمل الركوب بين اللفات وعمل الوزرات اللفه الواحده تغطى 8 م 2 في المتوسط
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 160 / 8 = 20 جنية / م2
تكلفة الطبقة الرابطة البيتومينيه ( سيروبلاست مثلا ) = 1 جنية / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 7 جنية / م2 
طبقة اللياسة اعلى العزل بسمك من 2 الى 3 سم :-
تكلفة الخامات = 6 جنية / م2 
تكلفة المصنعيات = 7 جنية / م2

اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 47 جنية / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 47* 0.5= 23.5 جنية / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =47+ 23.5 =70.5 جنيه / م2
( او ما يوازى 10 دولار / م2 تقريبا )


6- 4
6-4 - توريد و تنفيذ طبقة عازلة لزوم الحمامات ذلك بإستخدام اللفائف Polyester reinforced membraneمنانتاج بيتونيل سمك 3مم او ما يماثلها مع عمل تراكب فى الاتجاة الطولى و العرضى لا يقل عن 15سم والقياس للمسقط الافقى محمل عليه القياس للعزل الرأسى للوزرات حسب الأرتفاع اللازمالمناسب والسعر محمل علية دهان طبقة برايمر علي اللياسة وكل ما يلزم لنهو الاعمالنهوا متقنا حسب المواصفات و اصول الصناعة وغير محمل على البند طبقات اللياسهاسفل واعلى العزل .







التكاليف المباشره :- 


عمل رقبة زجاجه بالزوايا والاركان متوسط التكاليف = 2 جنية / م2
تكلفة رولات العزل المسلحه من انتاج شركة بيتونيل سمك 3 مم سعر اللفه 140 جنية ومقاساتها 1 م بطول 10 م .ط
عمليا بعد عمل الركوب بين اللفات وعمل الوزرات اللفه الواحده تغطى 8 م 2 في المتوسط
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 140 / 8 = 17.5 جنية / م2
تكلفة الطبقة البرايمر = 1 جنية / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 7 جنية / م2 

اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 27.5 جنية / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 27.5* 0.5= 13.75 جنية / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =27.5+ 13.75 =41.25 جنيه / م2
( او ما يوازى 5.9 دولار / م2 تقريبا )


6- 5 : المتر المسطح : توريد و فرش طبقة عازلة للرطوبة لزوم الاسطح من مادة الانسوسيل ( 4مم ) من انتاج شركة انسومات او مايماثلها و طبقا لاصول الصناعة بحيث لا يقلركوب اللحامات عن 10 سم مع عمل وزرة منها بداير الحوائط لا يقل ارتفاعها عن 20 سم فوق الارضية و يجب استدارة الزوايا و الاركان و تغطي الطبقة العازلة بطبقة لياسةأسمنتية سمك 2سم والقياس حسب المسقط الافقي بدون علاوة نظير الوزرات . مما جميعة بالمتر المسطح .
في حالة الاسطح حيث تزداد المساحة المفتوحة فتقل التكاليف .
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة تجهيز السطح وعمل المرمات واعمال اللياسه ان تطلب الامر = 1.5 جنية / م2
عمل رقبة زجاجه بالزوايا والاركان متوسط التكاليف = 1 جنية / م2
تكلفة رولات العزل ( من مادة الانسوسيل ) انتاج شركة انسومات
سعر اللفه 160 جنية ومقاساتها 1 م بطول 10 م .ط
عمليا بعد عمل الركوب بين اللفات وعمل الوزرات اللفه الواحده تغطى 8.5 م 2 في المتوسط
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 160 / 8.5 = 18.8 جنية / م2
تكلفة طبقة البرايمر = 1 جنية / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 4 جنية / م2
طبقة اللياسة اعلى العزل بسمك من 2 الى 3 سم :-
تكلفة الخامات = 6 جنية / م2
تكلفة المصنعيات = 5 جنية / م2

اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 37.3 جنية / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 37.3* 0.5= 18.65 جنية / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =37.3+ 18.65 =56 جنيه / م2 تقريبا
( او ما يوازى 8 دولار / م2 تقريبا )




6- 6 : المتر المسطح : توريد و فرش طبقة عازلة للرطوبة لزوم حوائط الخزان من الخارج من مادة الانسوسيل ( 4مم ) من انتاج شركة انسومات او مايماثلها و طبقا لاصول الصناعة بحيث لا يقل ركوب اللحامات عن 10 سم والقياس هندسى حسب القطاع الرأسى . مما جميعة بالمتر المسطح .

في حالة الحوائط الخرسانية تزداد تكلفة المصنعيات وتقل التكلفة الاجماليه نتيجة عدم تنفيذ طبقة لياسة اعلى العزل .
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة تجهيز السطح وعمل المرمات واعمال اللياسه ان تطلب الامر = 1.5 جنية / م2

تكلفة رولات العزل ( من مادة الانسوسيل ) انتاج شركة انسومات
سعر اللفه 160 جنية ومقاساتها 1 م بطول 10 م .ط
عمليا بعد عمل الركوب بين اللفات وعمل الوزرات اللفه الواحده تغطى 8.5 م 2 في المتوسط
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 160 / 8.5 = 18.8 جنية / م2
تكلفة طبقة البرايمر = 1 جنية / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 6 جنية / م2

اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 27.3 جنية / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 27.3* 0.5= 13.65 جنية / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =27.3+ 13.65 =41 جنيه / م2 تقريبا
( او ما يوازى 5.8 دولار / م2 تقريبا ) 


6- 7 : المتر المسطح : توريد وعمل طبقة عازلة للرطوبة لزوم حوائط الخزان من الداخل وجهين من مادة االاديكور ام او ما يماثلها طبقا لاصول الصناعة والمواصفات والقياس هندسى . مما جميعة بالمتر المسطح .
مادة الاديكور ام مادة عزل ذات اساس اسمنتى ومن مزاياها انها غير مضره بالماء تستخدم لعزل خزانات المياه من الداخل وكذلك عزل حمامات السباحة ومن الممكن استخدامها في معظم العناصر الانشائيه.
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة تجهيز السطح وعمل المرمات اللازمه = 3 جنية / م2

تكلفة مادة الاديكور ام 
سعر الشيكارة 25 كجم 90 جنية تقريبا جنية وتغطى مساحة حوالى من 4 الى 5 م2 لوجهين 

تكلفة المتر المسطح = 90 / 4.5= 20 جنية / م2

تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 8 جنية / م2

اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 31 جنية / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 31* 0.5= 15.5 جنية / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =31+ 15.5=46.5 جنيه / م2 تقريبا
( او ما يوازى 6.6 دولار / م2 تقريبا )​*]


----------



## nasserbalkhi (5 يوليو 2014)

*رد: رجاء ابداء الرأى فى حالة رفض اعداد كتيب اسعار التنفيذ 2014*

تم بعون الله إنجاز المحاضرة رقم 3 و المتخصصة في ادارة التحكم بالمشروع موضوع أعداد ملف ميزانية المشروع و الفرق بينه و بين جدول كميات تسعير المشروع - جدول المناقصة الرابط 
Project control management lecture 3 - project budget file - YouTube
يرجى تشجيع المحاضرة و ضغط subscribe 




و للفائدة يمكن مشاهدة المحاضرة 2 على الرابط 
Project control management 2 Engr nasser albalki - YouTube
و مشاهدة المحاضرة 1 على الربط 
Project control management lecture by Eng Albalkhi - YouTube


----------



## egyptsystem (6 يوليو 2014)

*مشاريع الاوتوكاد 2050*

*مشاريع الاوتوكاد 2050


​*


----------



## sm37y (7 يوليو 2014)

بالنسبة لسعر المتر الطولي للخازوق فهو يشمل الاتي :-
1-نوع الخازوق :- Board pile - Cfa pile 
2- التوقيع المساحي للخوازيق 
3-drilling ويجب تسعيرة من شركة متخصصة في الخوازيق ويختلف حسب نوع التربة وقطر الخازوق وطول الخازوق وطريقة الحفر باستعمال casing او slurry او بنتوانيت ويشمل اعمال التجهيز للمعدات المستخدمة في الحفر 
4=خرسانة الخوازيق 
5-حديد الخوازيق ( قفص حديدي بكانات حلزونية او دائرية يتم تركيبه داخل الخازوق بواسطة الونش )
6-تكسير روؤس الخوازيق ويشمل طول الخازوق فوق منسوب cut-off pile ويكون التكسير عن طريق هزاز ميكانيكي او يدوي
7-معالجة وتسوية روؤس الخوزايق
8-الاختبارات المطلوبة وتشمل
A- static working pile load test 
وتكون عدد الاختبارات تقريبا 1% من عدد الخوازيق او حسب مواصفات المشروع ويكون بحمل مرة ونصف الحمل التصميمي 
B-dynamic load test
وتكون بنسبة 5% من عدد الخوازيق او حسب مواصفات المشروع ويكون بحمل يعادل عشر الحمل التصميمي او حسب المواصفات 
c-integrity test 
ويمثل عدد 100% للخوازيق وينفذ للتأكد من طول الخازوق
d-ultrasonic test 
وينفذ لبعض الخوازيق حسب المواصفات


----------



## egyptsystem (7 يوليو 2014)

sm37y قال:


> بالنسبة لسعر المتر الطولي للخازوق فهو يشمل الاتي :-
> 1-نوع الخازوق :- Board pile - Cfa pile
> 2- التوقيع المساحي للخوازيق
> 3-drilling ويجب تسعيرة من شركة متخصصة في الخوازيق ويختلف حسب نوع التربة وقطر الخازوق وطول الخازوق وطريقة الحفر باستعمال casing او slurry او بنتوانيت ويشمل اعمال التجهيز للمعدات المستخدمة في الحفر
> ...



جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## nasserbalkhi (7 يوليو 2014)

*رد: العوامل التى تحدد تكلفة تنفيذ اعمال الخرسانه*

مع الشكر الجزيل لكم و للتشجيع 
تم بعون الله إنجاز المحاضرة رقم 3 و المتخصصة في ادارة التحكم بالمشروع موضوع أعداد ملف ميزانية المشروع و الفرق بينه و بين جدول كميات تسعير المشروع - جدول المناقصة 
الرابط 
Project control management lecture 3 - project budget file - YouTube
يرجى تشجيع المحاضرة و ضغط subscribe 


و للفائدة يمكن مشاهدة المحاضرة 2 على الرابط 
Project control management 2 Engr nasser albalki - YouTube
و مشاهدة المحاضرة 1 على الربط 
Project control management lecture by Eng Albalkhi - YouTube


----------



## egyptsystem (8 يوليو 2014)

*لله الفضل و المنه*

*لله الفضل و المنه
شكرا لهذه الجهود المخلصه
داعين الله ان يتممها
باذن الله بعد تحليل
السقفين الهوردى و البانلد بيم
سيتم اعداد الجزء الأول
من كتاب تحليل الأسعار
للمهندس طلعت محمد على
قولوا يا رب​*


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (8 يوليو 2014)

السلام عليكم
نعود ونستكمل تحليل الاسعار للاسقف الهوردى والبانلد بيم على ان يتم تحليل اسعار عوازل الحرارة والصوت في مرحله لاحقه اذا كان ذلك مهما
1- بلاطات الاسقف الهوردى
hollow block slabs
ويستخدم هذا النوع من البلاطات في المساحات الكبيره والتى تتطلب سمك كبير لتغطية قيمة العزوم وكذلك قيم الترخيم ومن ثم نلجأ لا ستخدام هذا النوع من البلاطات والتى تتميز بوزن اقل البلاطات المصمته وبلاطات ال flat slab 
ويتكون هذا النظام من عدة عناصر 
1- الاعصاب ويتم تنفيذها بين البلوكات وقد تكون في اتجاه واحد او اتجاهين .
2- البلوكات والتى يتم تنفيذها في منتصف البلاطات وقد تكون البلوكات عباره عن طوب اسمنتى او بلوكات من الحجر الجيرى او بلوكات من الفوم foam .
3- المخدات 
4- الكمرات 
ولتحليل سعر المتر المكعب من بلاطات الهودرى لابد من الالمام الجيد بنوع البلوكات المستخدمه واحجامها وسعرها وكذلك الحساب الدقيق لكميات الحديد بالبلاطات والتى تتنوع ما بين حديد الاعصاب وحديد الكمرات وكذلك حديد المخدات وحديد البلاطة اعلى الاعصاب .
وكذلك من العوامل المؤثره نوع الشده المسخدمة وارتفاع السقف .
مثال - ا
11- بالمتر المكعب خرسانه مسلحة لبلاطات الاسقف المفرغه hollow block ذات الاعصاب في الاتجاهين والبلوكات مصنوعه من الفوم المفرغ سمك 20 سم وبغطاء من الخرسانه المسلحة سمك 7 سم حسب الابعاد الموضحة بالرسومات وبخرسانه لا يقل اجهادها عن 250 كجم / سم2 بعد 28 يوم وبمحتوى اسمنت لا يقل عن 350 كجم / م3 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو الاعمال على وجه الاكمل حسب اصول الصناعه والمواصفات مما جميعه بالمتر المكعب .

التكاليف المباشرة :-
كمية حديد التسليح للاسقف الهوردى تتراوح في المتوسط 120 كجم / م3 الى 130 كجم / م3 
وفى هذا المثال ستتم الدراسه على كمية حديد 125 كجم / م3 
تكلفة حديد ا لتسليح = 125 *5.5= 687.5 جنيه / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جنية / م3
البلاطات عباره عن خرسانه مسلحه وبلوكات من الفوم يتم حساب نسبة الخرسانه الى نسبة البلوكات في كامل مسطح السقف وفى المعتاد تتراوح النسبة في المتوسط بنسبة 2/3 الى 1/ 3 خرسانه الى بلوكات على التوالى 
تكلفة المتر المكعب من بلاطة السقف من الخرسانه 
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جنية / م3
تكلفة م3 من بلاطات السقف = 330*2/3 = 220 جنية / م3
تكلفةالفوم للمتر المكعب الواحد من السقف 
سعر الفوم كمتوسط = 900 جنية / م3 

تكلفة الفوم = 900 *1/3 = 300 جنية / م3 

لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط السعر= 250 جنية / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 4 جنية / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جنية / م3

وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 687.5 + 5+220+300+250 + 4+5 = 1471.5جنية / م3

التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1471.5 *.5 = 735.25 جنية / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 2207 جنية / م3

(او ما يوازى تقريبا 315 دولار / م3 )


----------



## egyptsystem (8 يوليو 2014)

*يا ريت يا كبير*

*يا ريت يا كبير
تكلفة م2 من المبنى للدور الواحد
خرسانة كرقم واحد ( تصميم و تنفيذ )
تشطيبات ( من المباني حتى الدهانات ) كرقم واحد
رجاء الإجابة ده شيء هام جدا للمهندس الخريج​*


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (9 يوليو 2014)

*رد: يا ريت يا كبير*

 2-paneled beam slabs
ويستخدم هذا النوع من البلاطات في الفراغات الكبيره كالقاعات بأنواعها حيث تكون البلاطات بمساحات كبيره تصل الى 150 م2
وهو عباره عن شبكة من الكمرات المتقاطعه فى الاتجاهين تكون فيما بينها بلاطات ذات مساحات صغيره بابعاد تتراوح ما بين 2 - 5 م وفى هذا النوع من البلاطات تعمل الكمرات كشبكه لا يحمل اى منها الاخر حيث لا يوجد كمره حامله وكمره محموله وهناك شروط لا بد ان تتحقق حتى نضمن عدم حمل اى من الكمرات للاخرى وهى :- 
1- لا بد ان تكون الكمرات من الخرسانه المسلحه ومن نفس المكونات ونفس الخرسانه وبنفس الاجهاد 
2- يجب ان يكون ابعاد قطاع الكمرات متساوى اى يكون الارتفاع والعرض واحد لكل الكمرات
3- يجب ان يكون طول الكمرات متساوى تقريبا

وهناك عدة انواع من بلاطات البانلد بيم 
1- simple panelled beam slab
وفيها تكون البلاطه غير ممتده في اى من الاتجاهين ويكون الارتكاز على اربعة اعمدة
2- continuos panelled beam salb
وفيها تكون البلاطة ممتده في اى من الاتجاهين او كلامهما
3- skew panelled beam salb
وفيها تكون البلاطه مقسمة بكمرات في اتجاه قطرى ( في اتجاه مائل )
4- panelled frams
وفيها تكون الكمرات المتقاطعه مرتكزه على اعمده وبالتالى تعمل مع الاعمدة ك fram

تحليل الاسعار :-
نفس طريقة تحليل الاسعار لاى بلاطه سقف مرتكزه على كمرات 
فقط الاختلاف يكون في عدة نقاط اهمها
1- في المعتاد تستخدم هذه البلاطات في المساحات الكبيره والتى عادة يكون ارتفاعها كبير كالقاعات ومن ثم فان الشدة تكون معقدة بعض الشىء وتكاليفها تكون عالي
2- اسعار المصنعيات للحدادة والنجارة تكون اعلى 
3- فك الشده يكون بعد فتره اطول ومن ثم يؤخذ ذلك في الحسبان عند تحليل السعر
4- نسبة حديد التسليح للمتر المكعب تكون اكبر وتصل في المتوسط الى 140 كجم / م3 

مثال ..... تابع


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (10 يوليو 2014)

2- بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانه مسلحة لبلاطات الاسقف ذات الكمرات المتقاطعه من النوع CONTINOUS PANELLED BEAM حسب الابعاد والتسليح الموضح بالرسومات وبخرسانه لا يقل اجهادها عن 300 كجم / سم2 بعد 28 يوم وبمحتوى اسمنت لا يقل عن400 كجم / م3 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو الاعمال على وجه الاكمل حسب اصول الصناعه والمواصفات مما جميعه بالمتر المكعب .


المعطيات :-
-Continous paneled beam slab
- نسبة الحديد 140 كجم / م3 
- ارتفاع السقف 9 م
- اجهاد الخرسانه = 300 كجم / سم2
التكاليف المباشرة :-

تكلفة حديد ا لتسليح = 140 *5.5= 770 جنيه / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جنية / م3
تكلفة الصب باجهاد 300 كجم / سم2 = 370 جنية / م3
تكلفة المصنعيات لاعمال الشدة بارتفاع 9 م واعمال الحداده مع ترك الشده لوقت يتراوح ما بين 20 الى 25 يوم حتى ميعاد الفك .
سيكون متوسط السعر= 400 جنية / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 6 جنية / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 10 جنية / م3

وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 770 + 5+370+400 + 6+10 = 1561 جنيه/ م3

التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1561 *.5 = 780.5 جنية / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 2341.5 جنية / م3

(او ما يوازى تقريبا 335 دولار / م3 )


----------



## egyptsystem (10 يوليو 2014)

*العوامل التى تحدد تكلفة تنفيذ اعمال الخرسانه

1- الخامات
حديد
خرسانه 
2- المصنعيات
- النجارة
- الحدادة
-الصب
3- الشده المستخدمه في التنفيذ ونوعها ومكوناتها

اولا الخامات :
- تغير الاسعار بشكل متزايد ومستمر على مستوى العالم وعدم ثباته
- ارتباط تلك الصناعات الثقيلة بالطاقة واسعار المنتجات البترولية المختلفة واسعار الغاز الطبيعى
اعتقد أن حادثه تحدث هنا او هناك او خبر سياسى او اقتصادى يؤثر مباشرة على اسعار النفط واسعار الغاز الطبيعى ومن ثم يمتد ذلك التأثير الى تلك الصناعات المهمة ومنها الحديد والاسمنت .
ومنا هنا نلاحظ العوامل العديدة والتغيرات الغير المحتملة والغير متوقعه التى تحدث فى اى وقت من الاوقات .

- دعم الطاقة ورفع الدعم وعدم رفع الدعم ورفع الدعم كليا ورفع الدعم جزئيا . اعتقد انها كلها مصطلحات مهمة تشير الى أن سياسة الحكومات على المدى القصير والبعيد تحدد اسعار السوق بشكل كبير

اعتقد أن وضوح الرؤى للحكومات واتباع سياسات محددة ومعروفة سلفا مع وضع الخطط طويلة الاجل يساعد كثيرا فى فهم مجريات السوق وتحرك الاسعار ومدى الزيادة المتبعة .

- الضرائب المباشرة التى تفرضها الحكومات على المصانع مباشرة ومنها ضريبة الارباح الصناعية وضريبة المبيعات وكذلك الدمغات الخاصة وغيرها والتى يتم خصمها من المنبع ( من المصنع ) تؤثر بكل تأكيد تأثيرا مباشرا على سعر المنتج النهائى
فى دولة مثل مصر تفرض الحكومه ضريبة مبيعات بقيمة ثابتة 10 %
يتم تطبيقها فى كل المصانع على سعر المنتج مباشرة ومنها مصانع الحديد والاسمنت . تدرس الحكومة فرض زيادة فى ضريبة المبيعات بقيمة 7% وهذا الخبر غير مؤكد يتم تداوله ونفيه وتأكيده وعدم صحته وهكذا
عدم وضوح الاستراتجيات وعدم القدرة على تطبيقها يصعب من مسئولية المتناقص ( المقاول ) فى دراسة الاسعار ووضع اسعار يتم تطبيقها على فترة مشروع قد تكون ليست بالقصيرة . اعتقد انها من اصعب الامور التى تمر على المقاول او المتناقص عند تحليل السعر فهو فى حيرة من امره
بالاضافة الى العوامل السابقة فلكل دولة خصوصيتها فى تحديد قيمة الاسعار للمنتجات المختلفة . يتم ذلك بتطبيق سياسات معينة ومنها تطبيق اتفاقيات دولية معينة تسمح بتبادل السلع .
او فرض جمارك بقيم معينة كذلك للسلع المختلفة .
او حظر استيراد سلع معينة .

- عامل النقل للخامات من العوامل المهمة فكلما بعد موقع المشروع عن موقع التصنيع والتوزيع يزداد السعر
فمثلا ما يخص حديد التسليح فتجد اسعار محافظات الصعيد تزداد بقيمة حوالى 100 جنية للطن عن سعرة داخل القاهرة الكبرى .

2- اما فيما يخص المصنعيات
النجارة والحدادة والصب .
فلا يخفى على احد التطور الهائل الذى حدث فى شدات النجارة على سبيل المثال فمن الشدات الخشبية التقليدية ( العروق واللتزانة ) الى الشدات المعدنية المختلفة واستخدام الواح البلى وود . الى الشدات الهيدروليكية
والملاحظ انه كلما زاد هذا التطور فأن قيمة الشدة نفسها يزداد سعرها وتقل قيمة المصنعية فالمجهود المبذول فى شدة معدنية جاهرة يقل كثيرا عن المجهود الذى يتطلبة عمل شدة خشبية .
وحسب امتلاك الشركة او المقاول لتلك الشدات اوالشدات خشبية تتحدد التكاليف.
اما فيما يخص اعمال الصي فلا يخفى على احد التطور الهائل الذ1ى حدث فى طرق الصب من طرق صب تقليدية ( بالقروانه والجردل ) الى استخدام الخلاطات . الى محطات الخرسانة الجاهزة بانواعاها وتجهيزاتها المختلفة وانواع البامب المتحرك او الثابت . الى معدات احدث ( احد منتجات الشركات الاوربية عربة ترانس ميكس تعمل كمحطة متنقله . تجهز وتصب فى نفس التوقيت .)
وكلما كانت التكنولوجيا متوفرة فى اعتقادى سيؤثر ذلك بالايجاب على التكاليف ومن ثم السعر .
اعتقد أن التفكير فى استخدام طرق تقليدية فى الصب بات من الماضى
ومع ذلك فنحن مضطرين لاستخدامه فى اوقات كثيرة لظروف شتى ومن ثم وجب علينا تحليل السعر حسب المكونات والطريقة التليدية فى الصب
1. اسعار الخامات في المتوسط
حديد التسليح طن = يتراوح من 3500 الى 3650 جنيه
الاسمنت البورتلاندى العادى يتراوح ما بين 740 - 770 جنيه / طن
اسعار الصب : على حسب محتوى الاسمنت وجهد الخرسانه وطريقة الصب المتبعه 

اسعار المصنعيات شامله العده الخشبيه 
- الاساسات 
قواعد منفصله من 150 - 180 جنيه / م3
لبشه خرسانه عاديه 
من 100 - 120 جنيه / م3
الاعمدة والاسقف للدور الارضى من 160 الى 200 جنيه / م3 
الاعمدة والاسقف للدور المتكرر نفس الاسعار السابقه يضاف اليها علاوه 10 جنية / م3 للدور الواحد 
تقل تلك الاسعار في حالة الاسقف flat slab بنسبه تصل الى حوالى 10 % 
الاسعار السابقه هى متوسط الاسعار المبدئيه وكل حاله تختلف عن الاخرى ولكل منشأ ظروفه الخاصه به والتى تؤثر بكل تأكيد على السعر 


والى بنود الاعمال مباشرة والتى تحتوى على الكثير من التفاصيل 

1- خرسانة مسلحة للأساسات :-بالمتر المكعب توريد وعملخرسانة مسلحة لزوم الأساسات [ قواعد منفصلة ] حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسوماتالتنفيذية والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عاديللمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهزالميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقلعن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزملنهو العمل كاملا.

يشمل بند الاساسات قواعد منفصله القواعد والسملات والشدادات في حالة وجودها

التكاليف المباشره :-

1- حديد التسليح : - نقوم بحساب كمية الحديد / م3 حسب تفريدة الحديد ( طريقة رص وتوزيع الحديد ) 
وذلك بقسمة كمية الحديد / كمية الخرسانه المسلحة للقواعد وتشمل كمية الحديد الحديد المستخدم لاشارات الاعمدة حيث يتم تحميل كميته على القواعد
وكذلك تشمل الحسابات كميات الحديد للسملات والشدادات وبادىء السلم وخلافه 

في المتوسط تكون كمية الحديد للأساسات قواعد منفصله من 75 - 85 كجم / م3 وتؤخذ في المتوسط 80 كجم / م3 

وبالتالى تكلفة حديد التسليح = 80 * 5.5 = 440 جنية / م3

تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3 
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جنية / م3 
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده ) 
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر 170 جنية / م3 
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 4 جنية / م3 
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جنية / م3 

وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره 
= 440 + 5+330+170 + 4+5 = 954 جنية / م3

التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 954 *.5 = 477 جنية / م3




سعر المتر المكعب = 954 + 477 = 1431 جنية / م3 

( تقريبا 205 دولار / م3 )
في حالة وجود عدة خشبيه لدى الشركة وتم اسناد اعمال الحدادة والنجاره بدون عدة لمقاول باطن ستكون تكلفة المصنعيات كتالى 

- اعمال الحدادة للأساسات = 30 - 35 جنية / م3
- اعمال النجارة = 70 - 85 جنية / م3 
- هالك الخشب يتم حسابه في المتوسط =15- 20 جنية / م3 
وبالتالى ستكون تكلفة المتر المكعب = 30 + 80 + 20 = 130 جنية / م3

واذا ما قورن الفرق في التكاليف في حالة اسناد الاعمال لمقاول باطن بعده او بدون سيكون الفرق 
= 170- 130 = 40 جنية / م3
او ما يعادل كنسبة = 40 / 1430 * 100 = 2.8 % او ما يقل عن 3 % من سعر البند
في حالة وجود نسب عاليه من الاملاح والكبريتات يستخدم اسمنت مقاوم للكبريتات وتكون صيغة البند :- 
خرسانة مسلحة للأساسات :-بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الأساسات [ قواعد منفصلة ] حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات التنفيذية والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي مقاوم للكبريتات للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقلعن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا.

نفس تكاليف البند السابق فقط سيزداد تكلفة منتج الخرسانه بنفس النسبه في زيادة سعر الاسمنت من اسمنت بورتلاندى عادى الى اسمنت مقاوم للكبريتات 
الفرق في السعر في حدود 50 جنية / طن 
تكلفة الخرسانه ستزداد بقيمة 50 *7 / 20 = 17.5 جنية / م3
مما سيؤدى الى زيادة سعر البند في حدود 25 جنية / م3 
سيكون السعر الاجمالى م3 = 1455 جنية / م3 
او ما يوازى 208 دولار / م3
3- خرسانة مسلحة للأساسات ( قواعد شريطيه ) :-
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الأساسات [ قواعد شريطية ] حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات التنفيذية والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي مقاوم للكبريتات للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقلعن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا.

نفس طريقة التحليل السابقه فقط متوسط كمية الحديد سيكون اعلى واسعار المصنعيات ستكون اقل 

- كمية الحديد في المتوسط ستكون في حدود 95 - 100 كجم / م3 
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 100 *55= 550 جنيه
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جنية / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر 120 جنية / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 4 جنية / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جنية / م3

وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 550 + 5+330+120 + 4+5 = 1014 جنية / م3

التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1014 *.5 = 507جنية / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 1014 + 507 = 1521 جنية / م3

( تقريبا 217 دولار / م3 )
4- خرسانة مسلحة للأساسات ( لبشه مسلحه ) :-
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الأساسات [ لبشه مسلحه ] حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادى للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقلعن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا.

- كمية الحديد في المتوسط ستكون في حدود 50 - 60 كجم / م3
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 55 *5.5= 302 جنيه
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جنية / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر 100 جنية / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 3 جنية / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 4 جنية / م3

وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 302 + 5+330+100 + 3+4 = 744جنية / م3

التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 744 *.5 = 372 جنية / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 744 + 372 = 1116 جنية / م3

( تقريبا 159 دولار / م3 )
5- خرسانة مسلحة للحوائط السانده :-
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الحوائط السانده حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادى للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقلعن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا.

- كمية الحديد في المتوسط ستكون في حدود 100 - 110 كجم / م3
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 105 *5.5= 577 جنيه
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جنية / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر 170 جنية / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 5 جنية / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جنية / م3

وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 577 + 5+330+170 + 5+5 = 1092جنية / م3

التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1092 *.5 = 546 جنية / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 1092 + 546 = 1638 جنية / م3

( تقريبا 234 دولار / م3 )
6-خرسانة مسلحة للخوازيق:-بالمتر الطولي توريد وعمل خوازيق ميكانيكي بالتفريغ من الخرسانة المسلحة بالأبعاد والأطوال والتسليح المبين باللوحات التنفيذية وخرسانةالخازوق ذات محتوي اسمنتي لا يقل عن 400كجم أسمنت بولاتلاندي عادي للمتر المكعب منالخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الأنشائية مع الدمك الميكانيكي جيداو المعالجة و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة رتبة لا تقل عن 300 كجم/سم2 والسعر يشمل اجراء اختبار التحميل ويشمل كلما يلزم حسب اصول الصناعه والمواصفات قطر 40 سم
( مثال : خوازيق قطر 40 سم وباجمالى طول 20 م .. والتسليح 8 قطر 16 مم وبطول 12 م وكانات حلزونيه قطر 8مم والمسافه البينيه 15 سم )
كمية الحديد للخازوق الواحد = 8 ×12×1.58= 152 كجم 
كانات بقطر 8 مم بطريق تقريبه = 35 كجم 
اجمالى الحديد = 152+35 = 187 كجم 
اجمالى كمية الخرسانه للخازوق الواحد = 3.14 * 0.2*0.2*20= 2.5 م3 
باضافه كمية 0.25 م3 هالك خرسانه بعد صب الخازوق 
اجمالى الخرسانه = 2.5 + 0.25= 2.75 م3
حساب التكاليف المباشره :-
كمية الحديد = 187 * 5.5 = 1028 جنيه
مصنعيات الحديد شامل اللحام = 200 جنيه للخازوق الواحد 
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحه 
تكلفة م3 خرسانه جهد 300 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت لا يقل عن 400 كجم / م3 شامل اضافات مؤخرات الشك وشامل الصب باستخدام البامب . التكلفه = 400 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخازوق الواحد = 400 × 2.75 = 1100
اجمالى تكلفة الخازوق من الخامات والصب = 1028 +200+1100 = 2328 جنيه
تكلفة المتر الطولى = 2328 / 20 = 116.4 جنيه / م . ط
تكلفة المتر الطولى باستخدام ماكينة الخوازيق = 50 - 60 جنيه / م .ط ( حسب عدد الخوازيق )
اجمالى التكلفة للمتر الطولى = 116.4 +55 = 171.4 جنيه
التكلفة الغير مباشرة وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 171.4*0.5= 85.7 جنيه / م.ط 
اجمالى السعر للمتر الطولى =171.4+ 85.7 = 257 جنية / م.ط ( تقريبا )
او ما يوازى 37 دولار / م .ط



7- خرسانة مسلحة للاعمدة :-
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الاعمدة والحوائط حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادى للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا.
التكاليف المباشرة :- 
تتباين كمية حديد التسليح للاعمدة ( لكل م3 ) من منشأ لاخر على حسب التصميم وعدد الادوار والاحمال على المنشأ وغيرها وتتراوح في المتوسط ما بين 140 كجم - 180 كجم / م3 في المنشأت العادية الى ما يزيد عن 200 كجم / م3 لمنشأت اخرى ويجب حساب كمية الحديد للاعمدة بعناية تامه فهى تعتبر اهم العوامل التى تتحكم في السرع 
وفى هذا المثال ستتم الدراسه على كمية حديد 160 كجم / م3 لمنشأ يتكون من خمسة ادوار
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 160 *5.5= 880 جنيه / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 8 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جنية / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر لاعمدة للدور الارضى = 170 جنية / م3 
اضافة علاوه 10 جنية لكل دور تكون اجمالى العلاوة = 4 * 10 = 40 جنية
تكلفة الدور الاخير = 170 + 40 = 210 جنية / م3
متوسط التكلفة للمصنعيات كمتوسط للمبنى ككل = ( 170 + 210 ) / 2 = 190 جنية / م3

اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 10 جنية / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جنية / م3

وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 880 + 8+330+190 + 10+5 = 1423جنية / م3

التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1423 *.5 = 711.5 جنية / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 1423 + 711.5 = 2134.5 جنية / م3 ( 2135 تقريبا )

(او ما يوازى تقريبا 305 دولار / م3 )






8- خرسانة مسلحة للهيكل الخرسانى ( بلاطات مصمته وكمرات وسلالم ):-
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة للهيكل الخرسانى لزوم البلاطات المصمته والكمر والسلالم حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادى للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل على الوجة الاكمل.
التكاليف المباشرة :- 
كمية حديد التسليح للاسقف المصمته ( بلاطات وكمر ) تتراوح في المتوسط 100 كجم / م3 
وفى هذا المثال ستتم الدراسه على كمية حديد 100 كجم / م3 لمنشأ يتكون من خمسة ادوار
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 100 *5.5= 550 جنيه / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جنية / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر للدور الارضى = 170 جنية / م3 
اضافة علاوه 10 جنية لكل دور تكون اجمالى العلاوة = 4 * 10 = 40 جنية
تكلفة الدور الاخير = 170 + 40 = 210 جنية / م3
متوسط التكلفة للمصنعيات كمتوسط للمبنى ككل = ( 170 + 210 ) / 2 = 190 جنية / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 4 جنية / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جنية / م3

وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 880 + 5+330+190 + 4+5 = 1084جنية / م3

التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1423 *.5 = 542 جنية / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 1084 + 542 = 1626 جنية / م3 

(او ما يوازى تقريبا 232 دولار / م3 )



الاسعار في المتوسط على حسب الموقع للمشروع كتالى 
م3 حفر صخر = 55 جنية / م3 غير شامل نقل المخلفات
م3 حفر رمال = 6 جنية حفر فقط بدون نقل المخلفات يضاف في المتوسط من 5 الى 6 جنية / م3 نقل مخلفات على حسب مسافة النقل للمقالب والوقت المستغرق لكل نقله .
م3 ردم رمال نظيفة من خارج الموقع = 18- 20 جنيه اذا كان سعر التوريد للمتر المكعب من الرمال 12 جنيه 
م2 عزل اساسات 
عزل بيتومين عادى على البارد 6 جنيه / م2
عزل بيتومين مؤكسد 10 - 12 جنية / م2 
عزل بيتومين مؤكسد : عادى بنسبة 1:3 = 8 - 9 جنيه / م2
م3 خرسانة عادية :- 
قواعد منفصله = 320 الى 350 جنية / م3 جهد خرسانه 200 كجم / سم2
لبشه = 250 الى 270 جنية / م3 جهد الخرسانه 200 كجم / سم2

م3 خرسانة مسلحة :-

الاساسات ( 80 كجم حديد / م3 في المتوسط ) = 930 - 950 كجم / م3
اعمدة ( 160 كجم حديد / م3 في المتوسط ) = 1450 - 1500 كجم / م3
اسقف ( 100 كجم حديد / م3 في المتوسط ) = 1100 - 1150 كجم / م3

م2 مبانى :- 
سمك 10 سم 45 جنيه / م2
سمك 12 سم 50 - 55 جنية / م2 

مبانى م3 : - 380 - 420 جنية / م3

م2 بياض :-
مواصفات بؤج فقط = 25 جنية / م2
مواصفات بؤج واوتار = 30 جنية / م2 
مواصفات تركيب زوايا فليسبيكو بالاضافه الى التأكيس والزوى والتربيع 40 جنية / م2


م2 دهانات : - 
دهانات بلاستيك لون ابيض سكيب او سايبس = 16 جنية / م2
دهانات بلاستيك الوان سكيب او سكيب = 18 جنية / م2
دهانات جوتن حسب اللون المطلوب ( داخلى ) = 20 - 25 جنية / م2


صحى مقطوعية
الصحى اسعار خامات المواسير الصرف والتغذيه في حدود 2000 جنية
اسعار المصنعيات للحمام والمطبخ = 1000 
القطع والاكسسوارت حسب الطلب في المتوسط 
حوض جرافينا = 300 جنيه 
قاعدة جرافينا = 650 جنيه 
حوض استانلس عين واحده = 120
اما اسعار ديوارفيت
حوض = 600 جنيه
القاعده = 900 - 1250 
حوض استانلس بصفايه وعين = 280


كهربة مقطوعية

في المتوسط الخامات = 2000 - 2500 بخلاف الاكسسوارت 
المصنعيات = 1200 - 1500

نجارة باب و شباك مقطوعية
باب غرفه حشو 300 - 400 جنيه
باب قشره ارو = 450 جنيه
باب شقه قشره ارو = 450 - 600
باب شقه حشو 450 - 650
الشبابيك مقاس 100 *100 او 120 * 120 في المتوسط من 250 الى 350 جنية بخلاف الزجاج والسلك 
اسعار التركيب من 50 الى 60 جنيه في المتوسط للقطعه الواحده


م2 اسقف معلقة :- بلاطات فينيل 60 * 60 = 70 - 80 جنيه / م2
اسقف الواح جبس من الجبس الابيض انتاج شركه كنف = 100 - 120 جنيه م م2
جبس اخضر للحمامات = 120 جنيه / م2
جبس احمر للمطابخ = 130 جنية / م2

الاسعار عاليه هى متوسط الاسعار السائده في مصر 

9- خرسانة مسلحة سمك 15 سم للارضيات slab on grade )):-


بالمتر المسطح توريد و عمل خرسانة مسلحة للارضيات بسمك 15 سم وشبكتين حديد تسليح 6 قطر 12 مم فىالأتجاهين علوي وسفلي والخرسانه ذات جهد 250 كجم /. م2 على الا يقل محتوى الاسمنت عن 350 كجم / م3 مع الهز الميكانيكى جيدا وتسوية السطح العلويومعالجته وكل ما يلزم لنهو العمل على الوجه الاكمل.
التكاليف المباشرة :-
كمية حديد التسليح للمتر المسطح = 24 * 0.888 = 21.3 كجم 
اضافة نسبة هالك 3 % = 21.3 * 0.03 = 0.7 كجم / م2
اجمالى كمية الحديد = 22 كجم / م2
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 22 *5.5= 121 جنيه / م2
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 1 جنية / م2
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط = 330 جنية / م3
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 330 * 0.15 = 49.5 جنية / م2
اعمال الحداده = 5 جنية / م2 
فى المعتاد يتم صب طبقة خرسانة الارضيه تحددها اعمال المبانى اى بدون اعمال نجاره اما فى حالة الحالات التى تتطلب اعمال نجاره يتم حساب تكلفة المتر المسطح على حسب الحاله 
اعمال الفرمجه والهز تكلفة المتر المسطح =0.75 جنية / م2
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 0.5 جنية / م2

وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 121 + 1+49.5+5 + 0.75+0.5 = 177.75جنية / م2 تقريبا 178 جنية / م2
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 178 *.5 = 89 جنية / م2
سعر المتر المكعب = 178+ 89 = 267 جنية / م2 

(او ما يوازى تقريبا 38 دولار / م2 )

10- البلاطات الممسوسه من الخرسانة المسلحة سمك 15 سم :-


بالمتر المسطح توريد و عمل خرسانة مسلحة للبلاطات الممسوسه بسمك 15 سم مع تنفيذ شبكة من حديد التسليح 6 قطر 12 مم فى الأتجاهين والخرسانه ذات جهد 300 كجم /. م2 على الا يقل محتوى الاسمنت عن 400 كجم / م3 مع الهز الميكانيكى جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي باستخدام الهليكوبتر مع استخدام hardener للسطح والتقطيع باستخدام المنشار فى الاتجاهين وكل ما يلزم لنهو العمل على الوجه الاكمل طبقا لاصول الصناعة والمواصفات.
التكاليف المباشرة :-
يتم تنفيذ البند السابق بعمل شرائح باستخدام الكمر المعدنى بارتفاع 15 سم 
وبعرض لا يزيد عن 6 م وفى المعتاد يتم تنفيذه كل 4.05 م وذلك لسببين 
1- سهولة التنفيذ لاعمال التسويه للسطح والقد والفرمجه 
2- تقليل هالك الحديد حيث يتم تقطيع السيخ ( 12 م ) على ثلاثة اجزاء 
كل 4 م 
ويتم بعدها تقطيع البلاطات فى نفس الاتجاة كل 4.05 على نفس التقسيم للبلاطات وفى الاتجاة الاخر كل 4 او 5 او 6 م ويفضل الا تزيد مساحة البلاطة 
يتم الربط بين شرائح البلاطات باستخدام dowels بطول 65 مرة قطر السيخ المستخدام ويتم ذلك بتثبيت ذلك الحديد فى فتحات موجودة بالكمر المعدنى او يتم فتحها بالكمرات على حسب العدد .

كمية حديد التسليح للمتر المسطح = 12 * 0.888 = 10.65 كجم / م2 حديد الربط بين البلاطات = ( 6*.6 *0.888 ) / 4 = 0.8 كجم / م2
اضافة نسبة هالك 3 % = 11.45* 0.03 = 0.35 كجم / م2
اجمالى كمية الحديد = 11.8 كجم / م2
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 11.8 *5.5= 65 جنيه / م2
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 0.5 جنية / م2
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 300 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 400 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط = 370 جنية / م3
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 370 * 0.15 = 55.5 جنية / م2
اعمال الحداده = 2 جنية / م2
اعمال النجارة باستخدام الكمر المعدنى واعمال الفرمجة والتسويه والمس والتقطيع =10جنية /م2
اعمال استخدام مصلبات السطح hardener معدل الاستهلاك متوسطه 4 كجم / م2 
سعر الطن فى المتوسط من 2400 جنية / طن
تكلفة المتر المسطح من مصلبات السطح = 4*2.4 = 9.6 جنية / م2
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 0.5 جنية / م2

وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 65 + 0.5+55.5+2 + 10+9.6+0.5 = 143 جنية / م2 
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 143 *.5 = 71.5 جنية / م2
سعر المتر المكعب = 143+ 71.5 = 214.5 جنية / م2

 (او ما يوازى تقريبا 31 دولار / م2 )

البند السادس : - اعمال العزل
اسمحوا لى بالانتقال الى البند السادس وهو اعمال العزل على ان يتم باب الاسئله والنقاش مفتوحا بالنسبة للبنود السابقه 

في البدايه اسمحوا لى ببعض المعلومات البسيطة والتى استعين بمعظمها من سؤال لاحد الاخوه الزملاء بالمنتدى عن انواع العزل المائى والفروق فيما بينها
ويتحدد نوع العزل على حسب عوامل عديده اهمها
1-نوع وطبيعة العنصر المراد عزله
2- منسوب المياه الجوفيه وهل العنصر المعزول اعلى ام اسفل منها
3- نوع التربه وخصائصها
4- طببيعة استغلال المنشأ
5- اهمية المنشا وعمره الافتراضى

وياتى قبل هذا وذاك العامل الاقتصادى او التكاليف

تتطور المواد المستخدمه في العزل والمنتجات التى توفرها الشركات بسرعه مزهله وتتطور المواد المستخدمه من حيث سهولة الاستخدام وسرعة التنفيذ وغيرها
المواد البيتومينيه من اقدم وارخص الانواع المستخدمه في العزل
البيتومين المستخدم في العزل انواع منه
1- البيتومين العادى ( على العزل البارد )
2- البيتومين المؤكسد
3- البيتومين المختلط ( وهو خليط من المؤكسد والعادى )

الانواع السابقه تعطى طبقة رقيقه غير منفذة للماء تقاوم الاملاح والاكاسيد وتستخدم في العناصر اعلى منسوب المياه الجوفيه
بشرط ان تكون مردومه بالكامل
عيوبها
1- تتأثر بدرجة الحراره فتكون في الحاله السائله عند درجات الحراره المرتفعه وتكون بالحاله الصلبه عند درجات الحراره المنخفضه
2- تأثرها بالعوامل الجويه
3- لا تقاوم الصدأ
4- البيتومين المؤكسد مضر بالبيئه


* العزل باستخدام اللفائف البيتومينيه
وهى انواع عديده جدا تبدا من
1- الخيش المقطرن
2- الياف زجاجيه مشبعه بالبيتومين
3- الياف زجاجيه مغطاه بحبيبات معدنيه
وهذه اشهر الانواع منه وتختلف المسميات التجاريه على حسب الشركة المصنعه وكذلك يختلف السمك ويبدا من 2 مم فأعلى
من اهم مزاياه
1- مقاومة للعوامل الجويه
2- تتحمل الصدأ
3- قوة شد عاليه
4- مقاومة جيده جدا وخاصة النوعيين السفللين للاماكن المعرضة للمياه باستمرار كالخزانات ودورات المياه وغيرها

** العزل باستخدام المواد ذات الاساس الاسمنتى
وهى مركبات من الاسمنت المعالج كيميائيا باللدائن الصناعيه ومواد مالئه من الكوارتز تدهن به الاسطح الخرسانيه فتتغلل لدائنه الصناعية داخل المسام الخرسانية وتتم عده تفاعلات كيميائيه مكونه كريستلات صلبه تملأل المسام وتكون جزء لا يتجزأ من المنشأ

مميزاته
1- له نفس خصائص الجزء المعزول ( الخرسانه المسلحه )
2- غير ضار بمياه الشرب ولذلك يستخدم في خزاانات المياه من الداخل
3- يستخدم في الاماكن اسفل منسوب المياه الجوفيه حيث لا يتأثر بالمياه
4 - يمكن استخدامه على اسطح غير مستويه وغير منتظمه
5- سرعة وسهولة التنفيذ

اشهر نوع منه هو الاديكور ام
هناك عزل يصلح لحاله معينه ولا يصلح نوع اخرى لها بمعنى
العزل باستخدام رولات العزل ( membrane ) يحتاج الى طبقة حمايه اعلاه
في حاله استخدامه في عزل سطح مبنى مثلا يتم تغطيته بطبقة لياسه لحمايته
وفى حالة استخدامه في العزل الرأسى ( عزل حائط خرسانى كما في مثل حالتك ) يحتاج الى تنفيذ حائط مبانى لحمايته وكذلك في حالة استخدامه في عزل لبشه من الخارج يتم حمايته بتنفيذ حائط مبانى وقد تنفذ المبانى اولا ثم يتم العزل وبعدها صب الخرسانه
ومن ثم اذا كان الحائط الخرسانى الذى تود عزله لن ينفذ خلفه حائط مبانى خلف العزل لحمياته فان العزل باستخدام رولات العزل لن يكون مناسبا في مثل حالتك ولن يكون مجديا
اما العزل باستخدام المواد ذات الاساس الاسمنتى ( واشهرها الاديكور ام ) فهذا النوع من العزل ياخذ نفس خواص الخرسانه ولذلك فهو لايحتاج الى تنفيذ طبقة حمايه له
مثل استخدامه في العزل الداخلى لخزانات المياه وعزل ارضيه حمامات السباحه
في مثل حالتك فهو مناسب جدا ولا يحتاج الى اى حمايه
تكلفة هذا النوع من العزل في مصر ما يوازى 35 جنيه تكلفة فعليه
اما العزل باستخدام رولات العزل سمك 3 مم انتاج شركة انسومات على سبيل المثال فتكلفته الفعليه لن تزيد عن 25 جنيه كتكلفه فعليه بالاضافه الى طبقة الحمايه على حسب نوعها

العزل باستخدام البيتومين وخصوصا البيتومين المؤكسد لا يحتاج الى تنفيذ طبقات حمايه
وفى مثل حالتك قد يكون مناسبا اذا كان منسوب الحائط الخرسانى الذى يتم عزله منسوبه بالكامل اعلى ممن منسوب المياه الجوفيه بشرط ان يكون الردم لكامل الجزء الذى يتم عزل وخصوصا العزل باستخدام البيتومين المؤكسد . سعر البيتومين المؤكسد في مصر يزداد بصوره جنونيه
تكلفة المتر المسطح كتكلفة فعليه يصل الى 15 جنيه للمتر المسطح ولكن كما ذكرت سابقا
فهو مضر بالبيئه ولا يستخدم خصوصا بجوار المجمعات السكنيه
هناك انواع اخرى من العزل على البارد ذات اساس مائى مثل السيروبلاست والسيروتك والتى يتم تخفيفها بالماء وهى اقل فاعليه ولا يفضل استخدامها تكلفة المتر المسطح تصل الى 4 جنيه تكلفه فعليه .

واخرى ذات اساس بيتومينى ويتم تخفيفا باستخدام السولار توجد انواع منها ذات فاعليه ودارج استخدامها في عزل الاساسات البعيده عن منسوب المياه الجوفيه وتكلفتها تقارب تكلفة البيتومين المؤكسد 

1-6 : 
بالمتر المسطح توريد وعمل طبقة عازلة للرطوبه لزوم عزل الاساسات اعلى منسوب المياه الجويه 
تتكون من طبقتين متعامدتين من البيتومين المؤكسد على ان تتم اعمال النظافة للسطح وتجهيزه قبل اعمال العزل وعمل كل ما يلزم مما جميعه بالمتر المسطح .

التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة المتر المسطح من خامات البيتومين المؤكسد على الساخن طبقتين = 8 جنية / م2
اسعار المصنعيات = 4 جنية / م2 
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة = 8+4 = 12 جنية / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 12* 0.5= 6 جنية / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =12+ 6 =18 جنيه / م2
( او ما يوازى 2.5 دولار / م2 تقريبا )

2-6 : 
بالمتر المسطح توريد وعمل طبقة عازلة للرطوبه لزوم مبانى قصة الردم اعلى منسوب المياه الجويه 
تتكون من 3 طبقات من البيتومين على البارد انتاج شركة انسومات او ما يماثلها على ان تتم اعمال النظافة للسطح وتجهيزه قبل اعمال العزل وعمل كل ما يلزم مما جميعه بالمتر المسطح .

التكاليف المباشره :- 
تكلفة ملىء العراميس للمبانى ونظافتها وتجهيزها للسطح = 1 جنية / م2 
تكلفة م2 من خامات البيتومين العادى ثلاث طبقات =5.5 جنية / م2
اسعار المصنعيات = 1.5 جنية / م2 
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة = 1+5.5+1.5 = 8 جنية / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 8* 0.5= 4 جنية / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =8+ 4 =12 جنيه / م2
( او ما يوازى 1.7 دولار / م2 تقريبا )

6- 3 : المتر المسطح : توريد و فرش طبقة عازلة للرطوبةلزوم الحمامات من مادة الانسوسيل ( 4مم ) من انتاج شركة انسومات او مايماثلها و طبقا لاصول الصناعة بحيث لا يقلركوب اللحامات عن 10 سم مع عمل وزرة منها بداير الحوائط لا يقل ارتفاعها عن 20 سمفوق الارضية و يجب استدارة الزوايا و الاركان و تغطي الطبقة العازلة بطبقة لياسةأسمنتية سمك 2سم والقياس حسب المسقط الافقي بدون علاوة نظير الوزرات . مما جميعةبالمتر المسطح .
التكاليف المباشره :- 
تكلفة تجهيز السطح وعمل المرمات واعمال اللياسه ان تطلب الامر = 4 جنية / م2 
عمل رقبة زجاجه بالزوايا والاركان متوسط التكاليف = 2 جنية / م2
تكلفة رولات العزل ( من مادة الانسوسيل ) انتاج شركة انسومات 
سعر اللفه 160 جنية ومقاساتها 1 م بطول 10 م .ط
عمليا بعد عمل الركوب بين اللفات وعمل الوزرات اللفه الواحده تغطى 8 م 2 في المتوسط
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 160 / 8 = 20 جنية / م2 تكلفة الطبقة الرابطة البيتومينيه ( سيروبلاست مثلا ) = 1 جنية / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 7 جنية / م2 
طبقة اللياسة اعلى العزل بسمك من 2 الى 3 سم :-
تكلفة الخامات = 6 جنية / م2 
تكلفة المصنعيات = 7 جنية / م2

اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 47 جنية / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 47* 0.5= 23.5 جنية / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =47+ 23.5 =70.5 جنيه / م2
( او ما يوازى 10 دولار / م2 تقريبا )


6- 4
6-4 - توريد و تنفيذ طبقة عازلة لزوم الحمامات ذلك بإستخدام اللفائف Polyester reinforced membraneمنانتاج بيتونيل سمك 3مم او ما يماثلها مع عمل تراكب فى الاتجاة الطولى و العرضى لا يقل عن 15سم والقياس للمسقط الافقى محمل عليه القياس للعزل الرأسى للوزرات حسب الأرتفاع اللازمالمناسب والسعر محمل علية دهان طبقة برايمر علي اللياسة وكل ما يلزم لنهو الاعمالنهوا متقنا حسب المواصفات و اصول الصناعة وغير محمل على البند طبقات اللياسهاسفل واعلى العزل .







التكاليف المباشره :- 


عمل رقبة زجاجه بالزوايا والاركان متوسط التكاليف = 2 جنية / م2
تكلفة رولات العزل المسلحه من انتاج شركة بيتونيل سمك 3 مم سعر اللفه 140 جنية ومقاساتها 1 م بطول 10 م .ط
عمليا بعد عمل الركوب بين اللفات وعمل الوزرات اللفه الواحده تغطى 8 م 2 في المتوسط
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 140 / 8 = 17.5 جنية / م2
تكلفة الطبقة البرايمر = 1 جنية / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 7 جنية / م2 

اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 27.5 جنية / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 27.5* 0.5= 13.75 جنية / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =27.5+ 13.75 =41.25 جنيه / م2
( او ما يوازى 5.9 دولار / م2 تقريبا )


6- 5 : المتر المسطح : توريد و فرش طبقة عازلة للرطوبة لزوم الاسطح من مادة الانسوسيل ( 4مم ) من انتاج شركة انسومات او مايماثلها و طبقا لاصول الصناعة بحيث لا يقلركوب اللحامات عن 10 سم مع عمل وزرة منها بداير الحوائط لا يقل ارتفاعها عن 20 سم فوق الارضية و يجب استدارة الزوايا و الاركان و تغطي الطبقة العازلة بطبقة لياسةأسمنتية سمك 2سم والقياس حسب المسقط الافقي بدون علاوة نظير الوزرات . مما جميعة بالمتر المسطح .
في حالة الاسطح حيث تزداد المساحة المفتوحة فتقل التكاليف .
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة تجهيز السطح وعمل المرمات واعمال اللياسه ان تطلب الامر = 1.5 جنية / م2
عمل رقبة زجاجه بالزوايا والاركان متوسط التكاليف = 1 جنية / م2
تكلفة رولات العزل ( من مادة الانسوسيل ) انتاج شركة انسومات
سعر اللفه 160 جنية ومقاساتها 1 م بطول 10 م .ط
عمليا بعد عمل الركوب بين اللفات وعمل الوزرات اللفه الواحده تغطى 8.5 م 2 في المتوسط
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 160 / 8.5 = 18.8 جنية / م2
تكلفة طبقة البرايمر = 1 جنية / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 4 جنية / م2
طبقة اللياسة اعلى العزل بسمك من 2 الى 3 سم :-
تكلفة الخامات = 6 جنية / م2
تكلفة المصنعيات = 5 جنية / م2

اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 37.3 جنية / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 37.3* 0.5= 18.65 جنية / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =37.3+ 18.65 =56 جنيه / م2 تقريبا
( او ما يوازى 8 دولار / م2 تقريبا )




6- 6 : المتر المسطح : توريد و فرش طبقة عازلة للرطوبة لزوم حوائط الخزان من الخارج من مادة الانسوسيل ( 4مم ) من انتاج شركة انسومات او مايماثلها و طبقا لاصول الصناعة بحيث لا يقل ركوب اللحامات عن 10 سم والقياس هندسى حسب القطاع الرأسى . مما جميعة بالمتر المسطح .

في حالة الحوائط الخرسانية تزداد تكلفة المصنعيات وتقل التكلفة الاجماليه نتيجة عدم تنفيذ طبقة لياسة اعلى العزل .
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة تجهيز السطح وعمل المرمات واعمال اللياسه ان تطلب الامر = 1.5 جنية / م2

تكلفة رولات العزل ( من مادة الانسوسيل ) انتاج شركة انسومات
سعر اللفه 160 جنية ومقاساتها 1 م بطول 10 م .ط
عمليا بعد عمل الركوب بين اللفات وعمل الوزرات اللفه الواحده تغطى 8.5 م 2 في المتوسط
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 160 / 8.5 = 18.8 جنية / م2
تكلفة طبقة البرايمر = 1 جنية / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 6 جنية / م2

اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 27.3 جنية / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 27.3* 0.5= 13.65 جنية / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =27.3+ 13.65 =41 جنيه / م2 تقريبا
( او ما يوازى 5.8 دولار / م2 تقريبا ) 


6- 7 : المتر المسطح : توريد وعمل طبقة عازلة للرطوبة لزوم حوائط الخزان من الداخل وجهين من مادة االاديكور ام او ما يماثلها طبقا لاصول الصناعة والمواصفات والقياس هندسى . مما جميعة بالمتر المسطح .
مادة الاديكور ام مادة عزل ذات اساس اسمنتى ومن مزاياها انها غير مضره بالماء تستخدم لعزل خزانات المياه من الداخل وكذلك عزل حمامات السباحة ومن الممكن استخدامها في معظم العناصر الانشائيه.
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة تجهيز السطح وعمل المرمات اللازمه = 3 جنية / م2

تكلفة مادة الاديكور ام 
سعر الشيكارة 25 كجم 90 جنية تقريبا جنية وتغطى مساحة حوالى من 4 الى 5 م2 لوجهين 

تكلفة المتر المسطح = 90 / 4.5= 20 جنية / م2

تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 8 جنية / م2

اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 31 جنية / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 31* 0.5= 15.5 جنية / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =31+ 15.5=46.5 جنيه / م2 تقريبا
( او ما يوازى 6.6 دولار / م2 تقريبا )

1- بلاطات الاسقف الهوردى
hollow block slabs
ويستخدم هذا النوع من البلاطات في المساحات الكبيره والتى تتطلب سمك كبير لتغطية قيمة العزوم وكذلك قيم الترخيم ومن ثم نلجأ لا ستخدام هذا النوع من البلاطات والتى تتميز بوزن اقل البلاطات المصمته وبلاطات ال flat slab 
ويتكون هذا النظام من عدة عناصر 
1- الاعصاب ويتم تنفيذها بين البلوكات وقد تكون في اتجاه واحد او اتجاهين .
2- البلوكات والتى يتم تنفيذها في منتصف البلاطات وقد تكون البلوكات عباره عن طوب اسمنتى او بلوكات من الحجر الجيرى او بلوكات من الفوم foam .
3- المخدات 
4- الكمرات 
ولتحليل سعر المتر المكعب من بلاطات الهودرى لابد من الالمام الجيد بنوع البلوكات المستخدمه واحجامها وسعرها وكذلك الحساب الدقيق لكميات الحديد بالبلاطات والتى تتنوع ما بين حديد الاعصاب وحديد الكمرات وكذلك حديد المخدات وحديد البلاطة اعلى الاعصاب .
وكذلك من العوامل المؤثره نوع الشده المسخدمة وارتفاع السقف .
مثال - ا
11- بالمتر المكعب خرسانه مسلحة لبلاطات الاسقف المفرغه hollow block ذات الاعصاب في الاتجاهين والبلوكات مصنوعه من الفوم المفرغ سمك 20 سم وبغطاء من الخرسانه المسلحة سمك 7 سم حسب الابعاد الموضحة بالرسومات وبخرسانه لا يقل اجهادها عن 250 كجم / سم2 بعد 28 يوم وبمحتوى اسمنت لا يقل عن 350 كجم / م3 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو الاعمال على وجه الاكمل حسب اصول الصناعه والمواصفات مما جميعه بالمتر المكعب .

التكاليف المباشرة :-
كمية حديد التسليح للاسقف الهوردى تتراوح في المتوسط 120 كجم / م3 الى 130 كجم / م3 
وفى هذا المثال ستتم الدراسه على كمية حديد 125 كجم / م3 
تكلفة حديد ا لتسليح = 125 *5.5= 687.5 جنيه / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جنية / م3
البلاطات عباره عن خرسانه مسلحه وبلوكات من الفوم يتم حساب نسبة الخرسانه الى نسبة البلوكات في كامل مسطح السقف وفى المعتاد تتراوح النسبة في المتوسط بنسبة 2/3 الى 1/ 3 خرسانه الى بلوكات على التوالى 
تكلفة المتر المكعب من بلاطة السقف من الخرسانه 
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جنية / م3
تكلفة م3 من بلاطات السقف = 330*2/3 = 220 جنية / م3
تكلفةالفوم للمتر المكعب الواحد من السقف 
سعر الفوم كمتوسط = 900 جنية / م3 

تكلفة الفوم = 900 *1/3 = 300 جنية / م3 

لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط السعر= 250 جنية / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 4 جنية / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جنية / م3

وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 687.5 + 5+220+300+250 + 4+5 = 1471.5جنية / م3

التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1471.5 *.5 = 735.25 جنية / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 2207 جنية / م3

(او ما يوازى تقريبا 315 دولار / م3 )

2-paneled beam slabs
ويستخدم هذا النوع من البلاطات في الفراغات الكبيره كالقاعات بأنواعها حيث تكون البلاطات بمساحات كبيره تصل الى 150 م2
وهو عباره عن شبكة من الكمرات المتقاطعه فى الاتجاهين تكون فيما بينها بلاطات ذات مساحات صغيره بابعاد تتراوح ما بين 2 - 5 م وفى هذا النوع من البلاطات تعمل الكمرات كشبكه لا يحمل اى منها الاخر حيث لا يوجد كمره حامله وكمره محموله وهناك شروط لا بد ان تتحقق حتى نضمن عدم حمل اى من الكمرات للاخرى وهى :- 
1- لا بد ان تكون الكمرات من الخرسانه المسلحه ومن نفس المكونات ونفس الخرسانه وبنفس الاجهاد 
2- يجب ان يكون ابعاد قطاع الكمرات متساوى اى يكون الارتفاع والعرض واحد لكل الكمرات
3- يجب ان يكون طول الكمرات متساوى تقريبا

وهناك عدة انواع من بلاطات البانلد بيم 
1- simple panelled beam slab
وفيها تكون البلاطه غير ممتده في اى من الاتجاهين ويكون الارتكاز على اربعة اعمدة
2- continuos panelled beam salb
وفيها تكون البلاطة ممتده في اى من الاتجاهين او كلامهما
3- skew panelled beam salb
وفيها تكون البلاطه مقسمة بكمرات في اتجاه قطرى ( في اتجاه مائل )
4- panelled frams
وفيها تكون الكمرات المتقاطعه مرتكزه على اعمده وبالتالى تعمل مع الاعمدة ك fram

تحليل الاسعار :-
نفس طريقة تحليل الاسعار لاى بلاطه سقف مرتكزه على كمرات 
فقط الاختلاف يكون في عدة نقاط اهمها
1- في المعتاد تستخدم هذه البلاطات في المساحات الكبيره والتى عادة يكون ارتفاعها كبير كالقاعات ومن ثم فان الشدة تكون معقدة بعض الشىء وتكاليفها تكون عالي
2- اسعار المصنعيات للحدادة والنجارة تكون اعلى 
3- فك الشده يكون بعد فتره اطول ومن ثم يؤخذ ذلك في الحسبان عند تحليل السعر
4- نسبة حديد التسليح للمتر المكعب تكون اكبر وتصل في المتوسط الى 140 كجم / م3 

2- بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانه مسلحة لبلاطات الاسقف ذات الكمرات المتقاطعه من النوع CONTINOUS PANELLED BEAM حسب الابعاد والتسليح الموضح بالرسومات وبخرسانه لا يقل اجهادها عن 300 كجم / سم2 بعد 28 يوم وبمحتوى اسمنت لا يقل عن400 كجم / م3 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو الاعمال على وجه الاكمل حسب اصول الصناعه والمواصفات مما جميعه بالمتر المكعب .


المعطيات :-
-Continous paneled beam slab
- نسبة الحديد 140 كجم / م3 
- ارتفاع السقف 9 م
- اجهاد الخرسانه = 300 كجم / سم2
التكاليف المباشرة :-

تكلفة حديد ا لتسليح = 140 *5.5= 770 جنيه / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جنية / م3
تكلفة الصب باجهاد 300 كجم / سم2 = 370 جنية / م3
تكلفة المصنعيات لاعمال الشدة بارتفاع 9 م واعمال الحداده مع ترك الشده لوقت يتراوح ما بين 20 الى 25 يوم حتى ميعاد الفك .
سيكون متوسط السعر= 400 جنية / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 6 جنية / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 10 جنية / م3

وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 770 + 5+370+400 + 6+10 = 1561 جنيه/ م3

التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1561 *.5 = 780.5 جنية / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 2341.5 جنية / م3

(او ما يوازى تقريبا 335 دولار / م3 )​*㈴〶娲


----------



## egyptsystem (10 يوليو 2014)

*رجاء من المهندس المحترم طلعت محمد على*

*تم تجميع المشاركات في مشاركة واحدة
الموجودة أعلاه رجاء مراجعتها
و إعادة نشرها بصورة نهائية
حتى يتم عرض الجزء الأول من
كتاب تحليل الأسعار 2014
على الأعضاء
داعين الله ان يجعل مثواك ان شاء الله
الفردوس الاعلى​*


----------



## egyptsystem (10 يوليو 2014)

*رجاء من المهندس المحترم طلعت محمد على*

*كتيب جديد عن اسعار التنفيذ 2014
باذن الله
صادر عن المهندس طلعت محمد على
بعد استكمال
سعر الارضيات
سعر القرميد
سعر الواجهة الزجاجية
الاعمال الكهربائية
نوع و قطر خرطوم الكهرباء بالسقف
نوع و قطر ماسورة الكهرباء للصاعد و داخل الشقة
الاعمال الصحية
نوع و قطر ماسورة الصحى داخل و خارج الشقة
المصنعيات
السائق و مساعده
النجار المسلح و مساعده
الحداد المسلح و مساعده
الفورمجى
عامل الطبلية
البناء و مساعده
المبيض و مساعده
المبلط و مساعده
الدهان و مساعده
المرخاماتى و مساعده
العامل العادى​*


----------



## egyptsystem (10 يوليو 2014)

*يا ريت يا كبير*

*يا ريت يا كبير
تكلفة م2 من المبنى للدور الواحد
خرسانة كرقم واحد ( تصميم و تنفيذ )
تشطيبات ( من المباني حتى الدهانات ) كرقم واحد
رجاء الإجابة ده شيء هام جدا للمهندس الخريج​*


----------



## مبارك الصلاحي (10 يوليو 2014)

احنا بانتكلم عن الاسعار لكن كما قال اخي مهندس بتعليق سابق انه من منطقة الى اخرى يختلف
انا شخصيا باحط اسعار اليمن والسعر بيكون في الحالة العادية ويختلف السعر من حالة الى اخرى
يعني في مشروع قبلت شركة مقاولات العمل عليه وعند الحفر تتفاجئ ان السطح فقط كان تراب عادي وبعد متر فقط اكتشفت ان الارض صخريه
اي ان الشركة المقاولة ستعمل بخسارة ويجب التدقيق منقبل المقاول قبل قبول جدول حساب الكميات
اعمال الحفر في اليمن :
لكل متر مكعب 1000 ريال يمني بما يعادل 20 ريال سعودي تقريبا
لو متحمسين مع الموضوع ممكن امدكم اكثر من كذا لكن حسب التسعيره اليمني


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (10 يوليو 2014)

*رد: يا ريت يا كبير*



egyptsystem قال:


> *يا ريت يا كبير
> تكلفة م2 من المبنى للدور الواحد
> خرسانة كرقم واحد ( تصميم و تنفيذ )
> تشطيبات ( من المباني حتى الدهانات ) كرقم واحد
> رجاء الإجابة ده شيء هام جدا للمهندس الخريج​*


السلام عليكم
سؤال مهم جدا وهو لتقدير التكلفة المبدئية السريعه لاى مبنى بحسبه بسيطه جدا
* اعمال الهيكل الخرسانى شامل اعمال التصميم وعمل الجسات والتنفيذ والاشراف على التنفيذ
المتر المسطح للدور الواحد في المتوسط تتراوح تكلفته من 300 - 350 جنيه / م2

* اعمال النصف تشطيب بعد الهيكل الخرسانى وتشمل 
- اعمال المبانى
- اعمال البياض الداخلى والخارجى
- اعمال الحلوق الخشبيه
- اعمال التمديدات الكهربائيه ( خراطيم فقط )
- اعمال التمديدات الكهربائيه للصواعد وكذلك انارة السلم
- اعمال تشطيب السلم والمدخل من رخام او جرانيت من انواع متوسطة التكاليف
- اعمال وصلات التغذية بالمياه والصرف الصحى حتى كل وحده مع انهاء الخطوط الرئيسيه للصواعد
- اعمال عزل الحمامات .
تكلفة كل ما سبق تحسب كمتوسط كتلفة للمتر المسطح من الوحده = 150 - 200 جنيه / م2 

اجمالى تكلفة المتر المسطح من الهيكل حتى النصف تشطيب = 500 - 600 جنية / م2

* اعمال التشطيبات تختلف وتتفاوت كليا وجزئيا حسب نوع التشطيبات والخامات لها ومستواها وسعرها 
فتبدأ من خامات محليه بسيطه التكاليف الى خامات مستوره باهظة الثمن 
وكفكره عامه تتفاوت التشطيبات في المتوسط من 
275 جنية / م2 الى 750 جنية / م2 للتشطيبات المعتاده وسنحاول قدر المستطاع استيفاء هذه الجزئيات لاحقا .
تحياتى


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (10 يوليو 2014)

مبارك الصلاحي قال:


> احنا بانتكلم عن الاسعار لكن كما قال اخي مهندس بتعليق سابق انه من منطقة الى اخرى يختلف
> انا شخصيا باحط اسعار اليمن والسعر بيكون في الحالة العادية ويختلف السعر من حالة الى اخرى
> يعني في مشروع قبلت شركة مقاولات العمل عليه وعند الحفر تتفاجئ ان السطح فقط كان تراب عادي وبعد متر فقط اكتشفت ان الارض صخريه
> اي ان الشركة المقاولة ستعمل بخسارة ويجب التدقيق منقبل المقاول قبل قبول جدول حساب الكميات
> ...



السلام عليكم 
ملحوظه في غاية الاهميه وهنا يختلف التقدير من مقاول لاخر على حسب حساباته ومدى اطلاعه على الموقع ومعاينته له ومعرفته السابقه بخباياه 
وفى المعتاد لا بد ان تشمل مستندات الطرح لاى عمليه على تقرير جسات واقعى تم تنفيذ الجسات فعليا حتى يتمكن المقاولون من الدراسه السليمه واعطاء اسعار حقيقه واقعيه .
وكذلك لابد ان يقوم المتمارسون او مقدموا العطاءات بزياره ميدانيه للموقع زياره نافليه للجهاله تتكشف خلاله جميع الامور الغير معروفه بالنسبة لهم ويتم خلاله التعرف على الموقع وطبيعته وطبيعة العمل به ومقاولى الباطن العاملين في المكان او قريب منه واسعارهم وقدراتهم وغيرها من الامور التى تختلف تقديرها من مقاول لاخر .
بالنسبة للاسعار في اليمن نرحب بك بالتفاعل الجيد مع الموضوع واطلاعنا على الاسعار لكافة البنود في اليمن الشقيقه داعين الله ان يحفظ اليمن من كل سوء وان يجعلنا واياكم من عتقاء هذا الشهر الكريم


----------



## egyptsystem (10 يوليو 2014)

*بارك الله فيكم و نفع بكم*

*بارك الله فيكم و نفع بكم​*


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (10 يوليو 2014)

السلام عليكم
هذا ملخص لما سبق من تحليل هو تجميع من الاخ الفاضل م / هانى 
اضفت اليه بنود الحفر والردم والاحلال والخرسانه العاديه مع بعض المقدمات البسيطه 
اتمنى ان تجدوا فيه ما يفيد واضعه بين يدى م / هانى لاخراجه في اى صوره


----------



## egyptsystem (10 يوليو 2014)

*

طلعت محمد علي قال:



السلام عليكم
هذا ملخص لما سبق من تحليل هو تجميع من الاخ الفاضل م / هانى 
اضفت اليه بنود الحفر والردم والاحلال والخرسانه العاديه مع بعض المقدمات البسيطه 
اتمنى ان تجدوا فيه ما يفيد واضعه بين يدى م / هانى لاخراجه في اى صوره


أنقر للتوسيع...


يعجز اللسان في بعض الأحيان عن التعبير
فيتوجه القلب الى الله عز و جل
داعيا ان يبارك الله فيك و ينفع بك
و يجعل مثواك باذنه الفردوس الاعلى​*


----------



## egyptsystem (11 يوليو 2014)

*الخرسانه المسلحه :-
العوامل التى تحدد تكلفة تنفيذ اعمال الخرسانه
1- الخامات
حديد
خرسانه
2- المصنعيات
- النجارة
- الحدادة
-الصب
3- الشده المستخدمه في التنفيذ ونوعها ومكوناتها
اولا الخامات :
- تغير الاسعار بشكل متزايد ومستمر على مستوى العالم وعدم ثباته
- ارتباط تلك الصناعات الثقيلة بالطاقة واسعار المنتجات البترولية المختلفة واسعار الغاز الطبيعى
اعتقد أن حادثه تحدث هنا او هناك او خبر سياسى او اقتصادى يؤثر مباشرة على اسعار النفط واسعار الغاز الطبيعى ومن ثم يمتد ذلك التأثير الى تلك الصناعات المهمة ومنها الحديد والاسمنت .
ومن هنا نلاحظ العوامل العديدة والتغيرات الغير المحتملة والغير متوقعه التى تحدث فى اى وقت من الاوقات .
- دعم الطاقة ورفع الدعم وعدم رفع الدعم ورفع الدعم كليا ورفع الدعم جزئيا اعتقد انها كلها مصطلحات مهمة تشير الى أن سياسة الحكومات على المدى القصير والبعيد تحدد اسعار السوق بشكل كبير
- اعتقد أن وضوح الرؤى للحكومات واتباع سياسات محددة ومعروفة سلفا مع وضع الخطط طويلة الاجل يساعد كثيرا فى فهم مجريات السوق وتحرك الاسعار ومدى الزيادة المتبعة .
- الضرائب المباشرة التى تفرضها الحكومات على المصانع مباشرة ومنها ضريبة الارباح الصناعية وضريبة المبيعات وكذلك الدمغات الخاصة وغيرها والتى يتم خصمها من المنبع ( من المصنع ) تؤثر بكل تأكيد تأثيرا مباشرا على سعر المنتج النهائى
فى دولة مثل مصر تفرض الحكومه ضريبة مبيعات بقيمة ثابتة 10 %
يتم تطبيقها فى كل المصانع على سعر المنتج مباشرة ومنها مصانع الحديد والاسمنت و تدرس الحكومة فرض زيادة فى ضريبة المبيعات بقيمة 7% وهذا الخبر غير مؤكد يتم تداوله ونفيه وتأكيده وعدم صحته وهكذا
عدم وضوح الاستراتجيات وعدم القدرة على تطبيقها يصعب من مسئولية ( المقاول ) فى دراسة الاسعار ووضع اسعار يتم تطبيقها على فترة مشروع قد تكون ليست بالقصيرة و اعتقد انها من اصعب الامور التى تمر على المقاول عند تحليل السعر فهو فى حيرة من امره
بالاضافة الى العوامل السابقة فلكل دولة خصوصيتها فى تحديد قيمة الاسعار للمنتجات المختلفة و يتم ذلك بتطبيق سياسات معينة ومنها تطبيق اتفاقيات دولية معينة تسمح بتبادل السلع
او فرض جمارك بقيم معينة كذلك للسلع المختلفة 
او حظر استيراد سلع معينة .
- عامل النقل للخامات من العوامل المهمة فكلما بعد موقع المشروع عن موقع التصنيع والتوزيع يزداد السعر
فمثلا ما يخص حديد التسليح فتجد اسعار محافظات الصعيد تزداد بقيمة حوالى 100 جنية للطن عن سعره داخل القاهرة الكبرى .
2- اما فيما يخص المصنعيات
النجارة والحدادة والصب 
فلا يخفى على احد التطور الهائل الذى حدث فى شدات النجارة على سبيل المثال فمن الشدات الخشبية التقليدية ( العروق واللتزانة ) الى الشدات المعدنية المختلفة واستخدام الواح البليوود الى الشدات الهيدروليكية
والملاحظ انه كلما زاد هذا التطور فأن قيمة الشدة نفسها يزداد سعرها وتقل قيمة المصنعية فالمجهود المبذول فى شدة معدنية جاهرة يقل كثيرا عن المجهود الذى يتطلبة عمل شدة خشبية 
وحسب امتلاك الشركة او المقاول لتلك الشدات اوالشدات خشبية تتحدد التكاليف
اما فيما يخص اعمال الصب فلا يخفى على احد التطور الهائل الذى حدث فى طرق الصب من طرق صب تقليدية ( بالقروانه والجردل ) الى استخدام الخلاطات الى محطات الخرسانة الجاهزة بانواعها وتجهيزاتها المختلفة وانواع البامب المتحرك او الثابت الى معدات احدث ( احد منتجات الشركات الاوربية عربة ترانس ميكس تعمل كمحطة متنقله تجهز وتصب فى نفس التوقيت)
وكلما كانت التكنولوجيا متوفرة فى اعتقادى سيؤثر ذلك بالايجاب على التكاليف ومن ثم السعر 
اعتقد أن التفكير فى استخدام طرق تقليدية فى الصب بات من الماضى
ومع ذلك فنحن مضطرين لاستخدامه فى اوقات كثيرة لظروف شتى ومن ثم وجب علينا تحليل السعر حسب المكونات والطريقة التقليدية فى الصب
1. اسعار الخامات في المتوسط
حديد التسليح طن = يتراوح من 5500 جنيه
الاسمنت البورتلاندى العادى يتراوح ما بين 740 - 770 جنيه / طن
اسعار الصب : على حسب محتوى الاسمنت وجهد الخرسانه وطريقة الصب المتبعه
اسعار المصنعيات شامله العده الخشبيه
- الاساسات
قواعد منفصله من 150 - 180 جنيه / م3
لبشه خرسانه عاديه
من 100 - 120 جنيه / م3
الاعمدة والاسقف للدور الارضى من 160 الى 200 جنيه / م3
الاعمدة والاسقف للدور المتكرر نفس الاسعار السابقه يضاف اليها علاوه 10 جنية / م3 للدور الواحد
تقل تلك الاسعار في حالة الاسقف flat slab بنسبه تصل الى حوالى 10 %
الاسعار السابقه هى متوسط الاسعار المبدئيه وكل حاله تختلف عن الاخرى ولكل منشأ ظروفه الخاصه به والتى تؤثر بكل تأكيد على السعر
والى بنود الاعمال مباشرة والتى تحتوى على الكثير من التفاصيل
1- خرسانة مسلحة للأساسات :- بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الأساسات [ قواعد منفصلة ] حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات التنفيذية والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادي للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهزالميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
يشمل بند الاساسات قواعد منفصله القواعد والسملات والشدادات في حالة وجودها
التكاليف المباشره :-
1- حديد التسليح : - نقوم بحساب كمية الحديد / م3 حسب تفريدة الحديد ( طريقة رص وتوزيع الحديد )
وذلك بقسمة كمية الحديد / كمية الخرسانه المسلحة للقواعد وتشمل كمية الحديد الحديد المستخدم لاشارات الاعمدة حيث يتم تحميل كميته على القواعد
وكذلك تشمل الحسابات كميات الحديد للسملات والشدادات وبادىء السلم وخلافه
في المتوسط تكون كمية الحديد للأساسات قواعد منفصله من 75 - 85 كجم / م3 وتؤخذ في المتوسط 80 كجم / م3
وبالتالى تكلفة حديد التسليح = 80 * 5.5 = 440 جنية / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جنية / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر 170 جنية / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 4 جنية / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جنية / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 440 + 5+330+170 + 4+5 = 954 جنية / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 954 *.5 = 477 جنية / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 954 + 477 = 1431 جنية / م3
( تقريبا 205 دولار / م3 )
في حالة وجود عدة خشبيه لدى الشركة وتم اسناد اعمال الحدادة والنجاره بدون عدة لمقاول باطن ستكون تكلفة المصنعيات كالتالى
- اعمال الحدادة للأساسات = 30 - 35 جنية / م3
- اعمال النجارة = 70 - 85 جنية / م3
- هالك الخشب يتم حسابه في المتوسط =15- 20 جنية / م3
وبالتالى ستكون تكلفة المتر المكعب = 30 + 80 + 20 = 130 جنية / م3
واذا ما قورن الفرق في التكاليف في حالة اسناد الاعمال لمقاول باطن بعده او بدون سيكون الفرق
= 170- 130 = 40 جنية / م3
او ما يعادل كنسبة = 40 / 1430 * 100 = 2.8 % او ما يقل عن 3 % من سعر البند
في حالة وجود نسب عاليه من الاملاح والكبريتات يستخدم اسمنت مقاوم للكبريتات وتكون صيغة البند :-
خرسانة مسلحة للأساسات :- بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الأساسات [ قواعد منفصلة ] حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات التنفيذية والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي مقاوم للكبريتات للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
نفس تكاليف البند السابق فقط سيزداد تكلفة منتج الخرسانه بنفس النسبه في زيادة سعر الاسمنت من اسمنت بورتلاندى عادى الى اسمنت مقاوم للكبريتات
الفرق في السعر في حدود 50 جنية / طن
تكلفة الخرسانه ستزداد بقيمة 50 *7 / 20 = 17.5 جنية / م3
مما سيؤدى الى زيادة سعر البند في حدود 25 جنية / م3
سيكون السعر الاجمالى م3 = 1455 جنية / م3
او ما يوازى 208 دولار / م3
3- خرسانة مسلحة للأساسات ( قواعد شريطيه ) :-
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الأساسات [ قواعد شريطية ] حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات التنفيذية والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي مقاوم للكبريتات للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
نفس طريقة التحليل السابقه فقط متوسط كمية الحديد سيكون اعلى واسعار المصنعيات ستكون اقل
- كمية الحديد في المتوسط ستكون في حدود 95 - 100 كجم / م3
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 100 *55= 550 جنيه
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جنية / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر 120 جنية / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 4 جنية / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جنية / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 550 + 5+330+120 + 4+5 = 1014 جنية / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1014 *.5 = 507جنية / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 1014 + 507 = 1521 جنية / م3
( تقريبا 217 دولار / م3 )
4- خرسانة مسلحة للأساسات ( لبشه مسلحه ) :-
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الأساسات [ لبشه مسلحه ] حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادى للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
- كمية الحديد في المتوسط ستكون في حدود 50 - 60 كجم / م3
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 55 *5.5= 302 جنيه
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جنية / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر 100 جنية / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 3 جنية / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 4 جنية / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 302 + 5+330+100 + 3+4 = 744جنية / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 744 *.5 = 372 جنية / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 744 + 372 = 1116 جنية / م3
( تقريبا 159 دولار / م3 )
5- خرسانة مسلحة للحوائط السانده :-
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الحوائط السانده حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادى للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
- كمية الحديد في المتوسط ستكون في حدود 100 - 110 كجم / م3
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 105 *5.5= 577 جنيه
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جنية / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر 170 جنية / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 5 جنية / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جنية / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 577 + 5+330+170 + 5+5 = 1092جنية / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1092 *.5 = 546 جنية / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 1092 + 546 = 1638 جنية / م3
( تقريبا 234 دولار / م3 )
6-خرسانة مسلحة للخوازيق:- بالمتر الطولي توريد وعمل خوازيق ميكانيكي بالتفريغ من الخرسانة المسلحة بالأبعاد والأطوال والتسليح المبين باللوحات التنفيذية وخرسانة الخازوق ذات محتوي اسمنتي لا يقل عن 400كجم أسمنت بولاتلاندي عادي للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الأنشائية مع الدمك الميكانيكي جيدا و المعالجة وعلي ان تحقق الخرسانة رتبة لا تقل عن 300 كجم/سم2 والسعر يشمل اجراء اختبار التحميل ويشمل كل ما يلزم حسب اصول الصناعه والمواصفات قطر 40 سم
( مثال : خوازيق قطر 40 سم وباجمالى طول 20 م .. والتسليح 8 قطر 16 مم وبطول 12 م وكانات حلزونيه قطر 8 مم والمسافه البينيه 15 سم )
كمية الحديد للخازوق الواحد = 8 ×12×1.58= 152 كجم
كانات بقطر 8 مم بطريقة تقريبه = 35 كجم
اجمالى الحديد = 152+35 = 187 كجم
اجمالى كمية الخرسانه للخازوق الواحد = 3.14 * 0.2*0.2*20= 2.5 م3
باضافه كمية 0.25 م3 هالك خرسانه بعد صب الخازوق
اجمالى الخرسانه = 2.5 + 0.25= 2.75 م3
حساب التكاليف المباشره :-
كمية الحديد = 187 * 5.5 = 1028 جنيه
مصنعيات الحديد شامل اللحام = 200 جنيه للخازوق الواحد
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحه
تكلفة م3 خرسانه جهد 300 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت لا يقل عن 400 كجم / م3 شامل اضافات مؤخرات الشك وشامل الصب باستخدام البامب التكلفه = 400 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخازوق الواحد = 400 × 2.75 = 1100
اجمالى تكلفة الخازوق من الخامات والصب = 1028 +200+1100 = 2328 جنيه
تكلفة المتر الطولى = 2328 / 20 = 116.4 جنيه / م . ط
تكلفة المتر الطولى باستخدام ماكينة الخوازيق = 50 - 60 جنيه / م .ط ( حسب عدد الخوازيق )
اجمالى التكلفة للمتر الطولى = 116.4 +55 = 171.4 جنيه
التكلفة الغير مباشرة وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 171.4*0.5= 85.7 جنيه / م.ط
اجمالى السعر للمتر الطولى =171.4+ 85.7 = 257 جنية / م.ط ( تقريبا )
او ما يوازى 37 دولار / م .ط
7- خرسانة مسلحة للاعمدة :-
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الاعمدة والحوائط حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادى للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
التكاليف المباشرة :-
تتباين كمية حديد التسليح للاعمدة ( لكل م3 ) من منشأ لاخر على حسب التصميم وعدد الادوار والاحمال على المنشأ وغيرها وتتراوح في المتوسط ما بين 140 كجم - 180 كجم / م3 في المنشأت العادية الى ما يزيد عن 200 كجم / م3 لمنشأت اخرى ويجب حساب كمية الحديد للاعمدة بعناية تامه 
وفى هذا المثال ستتم الدراسه على كمية حديد 160 كجم / م3 لمنشأ يتكون من خمسة ادوار
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 160 *5.5= 880 جنيه / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 8 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جنية / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر لاعمدة للدور الارضى = 170 جنية / م3
اضافة علاوه 10 جنية لكل دور تكون اجمالى العلاوة = 4 * 10 = 40 جنية
تكلفة الدور الاخير = 170 + 40 = 210 جنية / م3
متوسط التكلفة للمصنعيات كمتوسط للمبنى ككل = ( 170 + 210 ) / 2 = 190 جنية / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 10 جنية / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جنية / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 880 + 8+330+190 + 10+5 = 1423جنية / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1423 *.5 = 711.5 جنية / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 1423 + 711.5 = 2134.5 جنية / م3 ( 2135 تقريبا )
(او ما يوازى تقريبا 305 دولار / م3 )
8- خرسانة مسلحة للهيكل الخرسانى ( بلاطات مصمته وكمرات وسلالم ):-
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة للهيكل الخرسانى لزوم البلاطات المصمته والكمر والسلالم حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادى للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل على الوجة الاكمل
التكاليف المباشرة :-
كمية حديد التسليح للاسقف المصمته ( بلاطات وكمر ) تتراوح في المتوسط 100 كجم / م3
وفى هذا المثال ستتم الدراسه على كمية حديد 100 كجم / م3 لمنشأ يتكون من خمسة ادوار
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 100 *5.5= 550 جنيه / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جنية / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر للدور الارضى = 170 جنية / م3
اضافة علاوه 10 جنية لكل دور تكون اجمالى العلاوة = 4 * 10 = 40 جنية
تكلفة الدور الاخير = 170 + 40 = 210 جنية / م3
متوسط التكلفة للمصنعيات كمتوسط للمبنى ككل = ( 170 + 210 ) / 2 = 190 جنية / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 4 جنية / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جنية / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 880 + 5+330+190 + 4+5 = 1084جنية / م3

التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1423 *.5 = 542 جنية / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 1084 + 542 = 1626 جنية / م3
(او ما يوازى تقريبا 232 دولار / م3 )
9- خرسانة مسلحة سمك 15 سم للارضيات slab on grade :-
بالمتر المسطح توريد و عمل خرسانة مسلحة للارضيات بسمك 15 سم وشبكتين حديد تسليح 6 قطر 12 مم فى الأتجاهين علوي وسفلي والخرسانه ذات جهد 250 كجم / سم2 على الا يقل محتوى الاسمنت عن 350 كجم / م3 مع الهز الميكانيكى جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته وكل ما يلزم لنهو العمل على الوجه الاكمل
التكاليف المباشرة :-
كمية حديد التسليح للمتر المسطح = 24 * 0.888 = 21.3 كجم
اضافة نسبة هالك 3 % = 21.3 * 0.03 = 0.7 كجم / م2
اجمالى كمية الحديد = 22 كجم / م2
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 22 *5.5= 121 جنيه / م2
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 1 جنية / م2
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط = 330 جنية / م3
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 330 * 0.15 = 49.5 جنية / م2
اعمال الحداده = 5 جنية / م2
فى المعتاد يتم صب طبقة خرسانة الارضيه تحددها اعمال المبانى اى بدون اعمال نجاره اما فى حالة الحالات التى تتطلب اعمال نجاره يتم حساب تكلفة المتر المسطح على حسب الحاله
اعمال الفرمجه والهز تكلفة المتر المسطح =0.75 جنية / م2
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 0.5 جنية / م2
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 121 + 1+49.5+5 + 0.75+0.5 = 177.75جنية / م2 تقريبا 178 جنية / م2
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 178 *.5 = 89 جنية / م2
سعر المتر المكعب = 178+ 89 = 267 جنية / م2
(او ما يوازى تقريبا 38 دولار / م2 )
10- البلاطات الممسوسه من الخرسانة المسلحة سمك 15 سم :-
بالمتر المسطح توريد و عمل خرسانة مسلحة للبلاطات الممسوسه بسمك 15 سم مع تنفيذ شبكة من حديد التسليح 6 قطر 12 مم فى الأتجاهين والخرسانه ذات جهد 300 كجم /سم2 على الا يقل محتوى الاسمنت عن 400 كجم / م3 مع الهز الميكانيكى جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي باستخدام الهليكوبتر مع استخدام hardener للسطح والتقطيع باستخدام المنشار فى الاتجاهين وكل ما يلزم لنهو العمل على الوجه الاكمل طبقا لاصول الصناعة والمواصفات
التكاليف المباشرة :-
يتم تنفيذ البند السابق بعمل شرائح باستخدام الكمر المعدنى بارتفاع 15 سم
وبعرض لا يزيد عن 6 م وفى المعتاد يتم تنفيذه كل 4.05 م وذلك لسببين
1- سهولة التنفيذ لاعمال التسويه للسطح والقد والفرمجه
2- تقليل هالك الحديد حيث يتم تقطيع السيخ ( 12 م ) على ثلاثة اجزاء كل 4 م
ويتم بعدها تقطيع البلاطات فى نفس الاتجاة كل 4.05 على نفس التقسيم للبلاطات 
وفى الاتجاة الاخر كل 4 او 5 او 6 م 
يتم الربط بين شرائح البلاطات باستخدام dowels بطول 65 مرة قطر السيخ المستخدام ويتم ذلك بتثبيت ذلك الحديد فى فتحات موجودة بالكمر المعدنى او يتم فتحها بالكمرات على حسب العدد 

كمية حديد التسليح للمتر المسطح = 12 * 0.888 = 10.65 كجم / م2
حديد الربط بين البلاطات = ( 6*.6 *0.888 ) / 4 = 0.8 كجم / م2
اضافة نسبة هالك 3 % = 11.45* 0.03 = 0.35 كجم / م2
اجمالى كمية الحديد = 11.8 كجم / م2
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 11.8 *5.5= 65 جنيه / م2
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 0.5 جنية / م2
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 300 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 400 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط = 370 جنية / م3
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 370 * 0.15 = 55.5 جنية / م2
اعمال الحداده = 2 جنية / م2
اعمال النجارة باستخدام الكمر المعدنى واعمال الفرمجة والتسويه والمس والتقطيع =10جنية /م2
اعمال استخدام مصلبات السطح hardener معدل الاستهلاك متوسطه 4 كجم / م2
سعر الطن فى المتوسط من 2400 جنية / طن
تكلفة المتر المسطح من مصلبات السطح = 4*2.4 = 9.6 جنية / م2
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 0.5 جنية / م2
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 65 + 0.5+55.5+2 + 10+9.6+0.5 = 143 جنية / م2
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 143 *.5 = 71.5 جنية / م2
سعر المتر المكعب = 143+ 71.5 = 214.5 جنية / م2
(او ما يوازى تقريبا 31 دولار / م2 )
11- بلاطات الاسقف الهوردى
hollow block slabs
ويستخدم هذا النوع من البلاطات في المساحات الكبيره والتى تتطلب سمك كبير لتغطية قيمة العزوم وكذلك قيم الترخيم ومن ثم نلجأ لا ستخدام هذا النوع من البلاطات والتى تتميز بوزن اقل من البلاطات المصمته وبلاطات ال flat slab
ويتكون هذا النظام من عدة عناصر
1- الاعصاب ويتم تنفيذها بين البلوكات وقد تكون في اتجاه واحد او اتجاهين .
2- البلوكات والتى يتم تنفيذها في منتصف البلاطات وقد تكون البلوكات عباره عن طوب اسمنتى او بلوكات من الحجر الجيرى او بلوكات من الفوم foam .
3- المخدات
4- الكمرات
ولتحليل سعر المتر المكعب من بلاطات الهودرى لابد من الالمام الجيد بنوع البلوكات المستخدمه واحجامها وسعرها وكذلك الحساب الدقيق لكميات الحديد بالبلاطات والتى تتنوع ما بين حديد الاعصاب وحديد الكمرات وكذلك حديد المخدات وحديد البلاطة اعلى الاعصاب .
وكذلك من العوامل المؤثره نوع الشده المسخدمة وارتفاع السقف 
بالمتر المكعب خرسانه مسلحة لبلاطات الاسقف المفرغه hollow block ذات الاعصاب في الاتجاهين والبلوكات مصنوعه من الفوم المفرغ سمك 20 سم وبغطاء من الخرسانه المسلحة سمك 7 سم حسب الابعاد الموضحة بالرسومات وبخرسانه لا يقل اجهادها عن 250 كجم / سم2 بعد 28 يوم وبمحتوى اسمنت لا يقل عن 350 كجم / م3 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو الاعمال على الوجه الاكمل حسب اصول الصناعه والمواصفات مما جميعه بالمتر المكعب 
التكاليف المباشرة :-
كمية حديد التسليح للاسقف الهوردى تتراوح في المتوسط 120 كجم / م3 الى 130 كجم / م3
وفى هذا المثال ستتم الدراسه على كمية حديد 125 كجم / م3
تكلفة حديد ا لتسليح = 125 *5.5= 687.5 جنيه / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جنية / م3
البلاطات عباره عن خرسانه مسلحه وبلوكات من الفوم يتم حساب نسبة الخرسانه الى نسبة البلوكات في كامل مسطح السقف وفى المعتاد تتراوح النسبة في المتوسط بنسبة 2/3 الى 1/ 3 خرسانه الى بلوكات على التوالى
تكلفة المتر المكعب من بلاطة السقف من الخرسانه
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جنية / م3
تكلفة م3 من بلاطات السقف = 330*2/3 = 220 جنية / م3
تكلفةالفوم للمتر المكعب الواحد من السقف
سعر الفوم كمتوسط = 900 جنية / م3
تكلفة الفوم = 900 *1/3 = 300 جنية / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط السعر= 250 جنية / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 4 جنية / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جنية / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 687.5 + 5+220+300+250 + 4+5 = 1471.5جنية / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1471.5 *.5 = 735.25 جنية / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 2207 جنية / م3
(او ما يوازى تقريبا 315 دولار / م3 )
12 -paneled beam slabs
ويستخدم هذا النوع من البلاطات في الفراغات الكبيره كالقاعات بأنواعها حيث تكون البلاطات بمساحات كبيره تصل الى 150 م2
وهو عباره عن شبكة من الكمرات المتقاطعه فى الاتجاهين تكون فيما بينها بلاطات ذات مساحات صغيره بابعاد تتراوح ما بين 2 - 5 م وفى هذا النوع من البلاطات تعمل الكمرات كشبكه لا يحمل اى منها الاخر حيث لا يوجد كمره حامله وكمره محموله وهناك شروط لا بد ان تتحقق حتى نضمن عدم حمل اى من الكمرات للاخرى وهى :-
1- لا بد ان تكون الكمرات من الخرسانه المسلحه ومن نفس المكونات ونفس الخرسانه وبنفس الاجهاد
2- يجب ان يكون ابعاد قطاع الكمرات متساوى اى يكون الارتفاع والعرض واحد لكل الكمرات
3- يجب ان يكون طول الكمرات متساوى تقريبا
وهناك عدة انواع من بلاطات البانلد بيم
1- simple panelled beam slab
وفيها تكون البلاطه غير ممتده في اى من الاتجاهين ويكون الارتكاز على اربعة اعمدة
2- continuos panelled beam salb
وفيها تكون البلاطة ممتده في اى من الاتجاهين او كلامهما
3- skew panelled beam salb
وفيها تكون البلاطه مقسمة بكمرات في اتجاه قطرى ( في اتجاه مائل )
4- panelled frams
وفيها تكون الكمرات المتقاطعه مرتكزه على اعمده وبالتالى تعمل مع الاعمدة ك fram
تحليل الاسعار :-
نفس طريقة تحليل الاسعار لاى بلاطه سقف مرتكزه على كمرات
فقط الاختلاف يكون في عدة نقاط اهمها
1- في المعتاد تستخدم هذه البلاطات في المساحات الكبيره والتى عادة يكون ارتفاعها كبير كالقاعات ومن ثم فان الشدة تكون معقدة بعض الشىء وتكاليفها تكون عالية
2- اسعار المصنعيات للحدادة والنجارة تكون اعلى
3- فك الشده يكون بعد فتره اطول ومن ثم يؤخذ ذلك في الحسبان عند تحليل السعر
4- نسبة حديد التسليح للمتر المكعب تكون اكبر وتصل في المتوسط الى 140 كجم / م3
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانه مسلحة لبلاطات الاسقف ذات الكمرات المتقاطعه من النوع CONTINOUS PANELLED BEAM حسب الابعاد والتسليح الموضح بالرسومات وبخرسانه لا يقل اجهادها عن 300 كجم / سم2 بعد 28 يوم وبمحتوى اسمنت لا يقل عن400 كجم / م3 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو الاعمال على الوجه الاكمل حسب اصول الصناعه والمواصفات مما جميعه بالمتر المكعب 
المعطيات :-
-Continous paneled beam slab
- نسبة الحديد 140 كجم / م3
- ارتفاع السقف 9 م
- اجهاد الخرسانه = 300 كجم / سم2
التكاليف المباشرة :-
تكلفة حديد ا لتسليح = 140 *5.5= 770 جنيه / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جنية / م3
تكلفة الصب باجهاد 300 كجم / سم2 = 370 جنية / م3
تكلفة المصنعيات لاعمال الشدة بارتفاع 9 م واعمال الحداده مع ترك الشده لوقت يتراوح ما بين 20 الى 25 يوم حتى ميعاد الفك .
سيكون متوسط السعر= 400 جنية / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 6 جنية / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 10 جنية / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 770 + 5+370+400 + 6+10 = 1561 جنيه/ م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1561 *.5 = 780.5 جنية / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 2341.5 جنية / م3
(او ما يوازى تقريبا 335 دولار / م3 )
البند السادس : - اعمال العزل
انواع العزل المائى والفروق فيما بينها
ويتحدد نوع العزل على حسب عوامل عديده اهمها
1-نوع وطبيعة العنصر المراد عزله
2- منسوب المياه الجوفيه وهل العنصر المعزول اعلى ام اسفل منها
3- نوع التربه وخصائصها
4- طببيعة استغلال المنشأ
5- اهمية المنشا وعمره الافتراضى
وياتى قبل هذا وذاك العامل الاقتصادى او التكاليف
تتطور المواد المستخدمه في العزل والمنتجات التى توفرها الشركات بسرعه مذهله وتتطور المواد المستخدمه من حيث سهولة الاستخدام وسرعة التنفيذ وغيرها
المواد البيتومينيه من اقدم وارخص الانواع المستخدمه في العزل
البيتومين المستخدم في العزل انواع منه
1- البيتومين العادى ( على العزل البارد )
2- البيتومين المؤكسد
3- البيتومين المختلط ( وهو خليط من المؤكسد والعادى )
الانواع السابقه تعطى طبقة رقيقه غير منفذة للماء تقاوم الاملاح والاكاسيد وتستخدم في العناصر اعلى منسوب المياه الجوفيه
بشرط ان تكون مردومه بالكامل
عيوبها
1- تتأثر بدرجة الحراره فتكون في الحاله السائله عند درجات الحراره المرتفعه وتكون بالحاله الصلبه عند درجات الحراره المنخفضه
2- تأثرها بالعوامل الجويه
3- لا تقاوم الصدأ
4- البيتومين المؤكسد مضر بالبيئه
* العزل باستخدام اللفائف البيتومينيه
وهى انواع عديده جدا تبدا من
1- الخيش المقطرن
2- الياف زجاجيه مشبعه بالبيتومين
3- الياف زجاجيه مغطاه بحبيبات معدنيه
وهذه اشهر الانواع منه وتختلف المسميات التجاريه على حسب الشركة المصنعه وكذلك يختلف السمك ويبدا من 2 مم فأعلى
من اهم مزاياه
1- مقاومة للعوامل الجويه
2- تتحمل الصدأ
3- قوة شد عاليه
4- مقاومة جيده جدا وخاصة النوعيين السفللين للاماكن المعرضة للمياه باستمرار كالخزانات ودورات المياه وغيرها
** العزل باستخدام المواد ذات الاساس الاسمنتى
وهى مركبات من الاسمنت المعالج كيميائيا باللدائن الصناعيه ومواد مالئه من الكوارتز تدهن به الاسطح الخرسانيه فتتغلل لدائنه الصناعية داخل المسام الخرسانية وتتم عده تفاعلات كيميائيه مكونه كريستالات صلبه تملأل المسام وتكون جزء لا يتجزأ من المنشأ
مميزاته
1- له نفس خصائص الجزء المعزول ( الخرسانه المسلحه )
2- غير ضار بمياه الشرب ولذلك يستخدم في خزاانات المياه من الداخل
3- يستخدم في الاماكن اسفل منسوب المياه الجوفيه حيث لا يتأثر بالمياه
4 - يمكن استخدامه على اسطح غير مستويه وغير منتظمه
5- سرعة وسهولة التنفيذ
اشهر نوع منه هو الاديكور ام
هناك عزل يصلح لحاله معينه ولا يصلح نوع آخر لها بمعنى
العزل باستخدام رولات العزل ( membrane ) يحتاج الى طبقة حمايه اعلاه
في حاله استخدامه في عزل سطح مبنى مثلا يتم تغطيته بطبقة لياسه لحمايته
وفى حالة استخدامه في العزل الرأسى ( عزل حائط خرسانى) يحتاج الى تنفيذ حائط مبانى لحمايته وكذلك في حالة استخدامه في عزل لبشه من الخارج يتم حمايته بتنفيذ حائط مبانى وقد تنفذ المبانى اولا ثم يتم العزل وبعدها صب الخرسانه
ومن ثم اذا كان الحائط الخرسانى الذى تود عزله لن ينفذ خلفه حائط مبانى خلف العزل لحمياته فان العزل باستخدام رولات العزل لن يكون مناسبا في مثل حالتك ولن يكون مجديا
اما العزل باستخدام المواد ذات الاساس الاسمنتى ( واشهرها الاديكور ام ) فهذا النوع من العزل ياخذ نفس خواص الخرسانه ولذلك فهو لايحتاج الى تنفيذ طبقة حمايه له
مثل استخدامه في العزل الداخلى لخزانات المياه وعزل ارضيه حمامات السباحه
في مثل حالتك فهو مناسب جدا ولا يحتاج الى اى حمايه
تكلفة هذا النوع من العزل في مصر ما يوازى 35 جنيه تكلفة فعليه
اما العزل باستخدام رولات العزل سمك 3 مم انتاج شركة انسومات على سبيل المثال فتكلفته الفعليه لن تزيد عن 25 جنيه كتكلفه فعليه بالاضافه الى طبقة الحمايه على حسب نوعها
العزل باستخدام البيتومين وخصوصا البيتومين المؤكسد لا يحتاج الى تنفيذ طبقات حمايه
وفى مثل حالتك قد يكون مناسبا اذا كان منسوب الحائط الخرسانى الذى يتم عزله منسوبه بالكامل اعلى من منسوب المياه الجوفيه بشرط ان يكون الردم لكامل الجزء الذى يتم عزله وخصوصا العزل باستخدام البيتومين المؤكسد سعر البيتومين المؤكسد في مصر يزداد بصوره جنونيه
تكلفة المتر المسطح كتكلفة فعليه يصل الى 15 جنيه للمتر المسطح ولكن كما ذكرت سابقا
فهو مضر بالبيئه ولا يستخدم خصوصا بجوار المجمعات السكنيه
هناك انواع اخرى من العزل على البارد ذات اساس مائى مثل السيروبلاست والسيروتك والتى يتم تخفيفها بالماء وهى اقل فاعليه ولا يفضل استخدامها تكلفة المتر المسطح تصل الى 4 جنيه تكلفه فعليه 
واخرى ذات اساس بيتومينى ويتم تخفيفها باستخدام السولار و توجد انواع منها ذات فاعليه ودارج استخدامها في عزل الاساسات البعيده عن منسوب المياه الجوفيه وتكلفتها تقارب تكلفة البيتومين المؤكسد
1-6 :
بالمتر المسطح توريد وعمل طبقة عازلة للرطوبه لزوم عزل الاساسات اعلى منسوب المياه الجوفيه
تتكون من طبقتين متعامدتين من البيتومين المؤكسد على ان تتم اعمال النظافة للسطح وتجهيزه قبل اعمال العزل وعمل كل ما يلزم مما جميعه بالمتر المسطح 
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة المتر المسطح من خامات البيتومين المؤكسد على الساخن طبقتين = 8 جنية / م2
اسعار المصنعيات = 4 جنية / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة = 8+4 = 12 جنية / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 12* 0.5= 6 جنية / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =12+ 6 =18 جنيه / م2
( او ما يوازى 2.5 دولار / م2 تقريبا )
2-6 :
بالمتر المسطح توريد وعمل طبقة عازلة للرطوبه لزوم مبانى قصة الردم اعلى منسوب المياه الجوفيه
تتكون من 3 طبقات من البيتومين على البارد انتاج شركة انسومات او ما يماثلها على ان تتم اعمال النظافة للسطح وتجهيزه قبل اعمال العزل وعمل كل ما يلزم مما جميعه بالمتر المسطح 
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة ملىء العراميس للمبانى ونظافتها وتجهيزها للسطح = 1 جنية / م2
تكلفة م2 من خامات البيتومين العادى ثلاث طبقات =5.5 جنية / م2
اسعار المصنعيات = 1.5 جنية / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة = 1+5.5+1.5 = 8 جنية / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 8* 0.5= 4 جنية / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =8+ 4 =12 جنيه / م2
( او ما يوازى 1.7 دولار / م2 تقريبا )
6- 3 : بالمتر المسطح : توريد و فرش طبقة عازلة للرطوبة لزوم الحمامات من مادة الانسوسيل ( 4مم ) من انتاج شركة انسومات او مايماثلها و طبقا لاصول الصناعة بحيث لا يقل ركوب اللحامات عن 10 سم مع عمل وزرة منها بداير الحوائط لا يقل ارتفاعها عن 20 سم فوق الارضية و يجب استدارة الزوايا و الاركان و تغطي الطبقة العازلة بطبقة لياسة أسمنتية سمك 2سم والقياس حسب المسقط الافقي بدون علاوة نظير الوزرات مما جميعه بالمتر المسطح .
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة تجهيز السطح وعمل المرمات واعمال اللياسه ان تطلب الامر = 4 جنية / م2
عمل رقبة زجاجه بالزوايا والاركان متوسط التكاليف = 2 جنية / م2
تكلفة رولات العزل ( من مادة الانسوسيل ) انتاج شركة انسومات
سعر اللفه 160 جنية ومقاساتها 1 م بطول 10 م .ط
عمليا بعد عمل الركوب بين اللفات وعمل الوزرات اللفه الواحده تغطى 8 م 2 في المتوسط
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 160 / 8 = 20 جنية / م2
تكلفة الطبقة الرابطة البيتومينيه ( سيروبلاست مثلا ) = 1 جنية / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 7 جنية / م2
طبقة اللياسة اعلى العزل بسمك من 2 الى 3 سم :-
تكلفة الخامات = 6 جنية / م2
تكلفة المصنعيات = 7 جنية / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 47 جنية / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 47* 0.5= 23.5 جنية / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =47+ 23.5 =70.5 جنيه / م2
( او ما يوازى 10 دولار / م2 تقريبا )
6-4 - توريد و تنفيذ طبقة عازلة لزوم الحمامات ذلك بإستخدام اللفائف Polyester reinforced membrane من انتاج بيتونيل سمك 3مم او ما يماثلها مع عمل تراكب فى الاتجاة الطولى و العرضى لا يقل عن 15سم والقياس للمسقط الافقى محمل عليه القياس للعزل الرأسى للوزرات حسب الأرتفاع اللازم المناسب والسعر محمل علية دهان طبقة برايمر علي اللياسة وكل ما يلزم لنهو الاعمال نهوا متقنا حسب المواصفات و اصول الصناعة وغير محمل على البند طبقات اللياسه اسفل واعلى العزل 
التكاليف المباشره :-
عمل رقبة زجاجه بالزوايا والاركان متوسط التكاليف = 2 جنية / م2
تكلفة رولات العزل المسلحه من انتاج شركة بيتونيل سمك 3 مم سعر اللفه 140 جنية ومقاساتها 1 م بطول 10 م .ط
عمليا بعد عمل الركوب بين اللفات وعمل الوزرات اللفه الواحده تغطى 8 م 2 في المتوسط
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 140 / 8 = 17.5 جنية / م2
تكلفة الطبقة البرايمر = 1 جنية / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 7 جنية / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 27.5 جنية / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 27.5* 0.5= 13.75 جنية / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =27.5+ 13.75 =41.25 جنيه / م2
( او ما يوازى 5.9 دولار / م2 تقريبا )


6- 5 : بالمتر المسطح : توريد و فرش طبقة عازلة للرطوبة لزوم الاسطح من مادة الانسوسيل ( 4مم ) من انتاج شركة انسومات او مايماثلها و طبقا لاصول الصناعة بحيث لا يقل ركوب اللحامات عن 10 سم مع عمل وزرة منها بداير الحوائط لا يقل ارتفاعها عن 20 سم فوق الارضية و يجب استدارة الزوايا و الاركان و تغطي الطبقة العازلة بطبقة لياسة أسمنتية سمك 2سم والقياس حسب المسقط الافقي بدون علاوة نظير الوزرات مما جميعة بالمتر المسطح 
في حالة الاسطح حيث تزداد المساحة المفتوحة فتقل التكاليف 
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة تجهيز السطح وعمل المرمات واعمال اللياسه ان تطلب الامر = 1.5 جنية / م2
عمل رقبة زجاجه بالزوايا والاركان متوسط التكاليف = 1 جنية / م2
تكلفة رولات العزل ( من مادة الانسوسيل ) انتاج شركة انسومات
سعر اللفه 160 جنية ومقاساتها 1 م بطول 10 م .ط
عمليا بعد عمل الركوب بين اللفات وعمل الوزرات اللفه الواحده تغطى 8.5 م 2 في المتوسط
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 160 / 8.5 = 18.8 جنية / م2
تكلفة طبقة البرايمر = 1 جنية / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 4 جنية / م2
طبقة اللياسة اعلى العزل بسمك من 2 الى 3 سم :-
تكلفة الخامات = 6 جنية / م2
تكلفة المصنعيات = 5 جنية / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 37.3 جنية / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 37.3* 0.5= 18.65 جنية / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =37.3+ 18.65 =56 جنيه / م2 تقريبا
( او ما يوازى 8 دولار / م2 تقريبا )
6- 6 : بالمتر المسطح : توريد و فرش طبقة عازلة للرطوبة لزوم حوائط الخزان من الخارج من مادة الانسوسيل ( 4مم ) من انتاج شركة انسومات او مايماثلها و طبقا لاصول الصناعة بحيث لا يقل ركوب اللحامات عن 10 سم والقياس هندسى حسب القطاع الرأسى مما جميعة بالمتر المسطح 
في حالة الحوائط الخرسانية تزداد تكلفة المصنعيات وتقل التكلفة الاجماليه نتيجة عدم تنفيذ طبقة لياسة اعلى العزل 
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة تجهيز السطح وعمل المرمات واعمال اللياسه ان تطلب الامر = 1.5 جنية / م2
تكلفة رولات العزل ( من مادة الانسوسيل ) انتاج شركة انسومات
سعر اللفه 160 جنية ومقاساتها 1 م بطول 10 م .ط
عمليا بعد عمل الركوب بين اللفات وعمل الوزرات اللفه الواحده تغطى 8.5 م 2 في المتوسط
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 160 / 8.5 = 18.8 جنية / م2
تكلفة طبقة البرايمر = 1 جنية / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 6 جنية / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 27.3 جنية / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 27.3* 0.5= 13.65 جنية / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =27.3+ 13.65 =41 جنيه / م2 تقريبا
( او ما يوازى 5.8 دولار / م2 تقريبا )
6- 7 : بالمتر المسطح : توريد وعمل طبقة عازلة للرطوبة لزوم حوائط الخزان من الداخل وجهين من مادة االاديكور ام او ما يماثلها طبقا لاصول الصناعة والمواصفات والقياس هندسى مما جميعة بالمتر المسطح 
مادة الاديكور ام مادة عزل ذات اساس اسمنتى ومن مزاياها انها غير مضره بالماء تستخدم لعزل خزانات المياه من الداخل وكذلك عزل حمامات السباحة ومن الممكن استخدامها في معظم العناصر الانشائيه
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة تجهيز السطح وعمل المرمات اللازمه = 3 جنية / م2
تكلفة مادة الاديكور ام
سعر الشيكارة 25 كجم 90 جنية تقريبا جنية وتغطى مساحة حوالى من 4 الى 5 م2 لوجهين
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 90 / 4.5= 20 جنية / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 8 جنية / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 31 جنية / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 31* 0.5= 15.5 جنية / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =31+ 15.5=46.5 جنيه / م2 تقريبا
( او ما يوازى 6.6 دولار / م2 تقريبا )
الاسعار في المتوسط على حسب الموقع للمشروع كتالى 
م3 حفر صخر = 55 جنية / م3 غير شامل نقل المخلفات
م3 حفر رمال = 6 جنية حفر فقط بدون نقل المخلفات يضاف في المتوسط من 5 الى 6 جنية / م3 نقل مخلفات على حسب مسافة النقل للمقالب والوقت المستغرق لكل نقله 
م3 ردم رمال نظيفة من خارج الموقع = 18- 20 جنيه اذا كان سعر التوريد للمتر المكعب من الرمال 12 جنيه 
م2 عزل اساسات 
عزل بيتومين عادى على البارد 6 جنيه / م2
عزل بيتومين مؤكسد 10 - 12 جنية / م2 
عزل بيتومين مؤكسد : عادى بنسبة 1:3 = 8 - 9 جنيه / م2
م3 خرسانة عادية :- 
قواعد منفصله = 320 الى 350 جنية / م3 جهد خرسانه 200 كجم / سم2
لبشه = 250 الى 270 جنية / م3 جهد الخرسانه 200 كجم / سم2
م3 خرسانة مسلحة :-
الاساسات ( 80 كجم حديد / م3 في المتوسط ) = 930 - 950 كجم / م3
اعمدة ( 160 كجم حديد / م3 في المتوسط ) = 1450 - 1500 كجم / م3
اسقف ( 100 كجم حديد / م3 في المتوسط ) = 1100 - 1150 كجم / م3
م2 مبانى :- 
سمك 10 سم 45 جنيه / م2
سمك 12 سم 50 - 55 جنية / م2 
مبانى م3 : - 380 - 420 جنية / م3
م2 بياض :-
مواصفات بؤج فقط = 25 جنية / م2
مواصفات بؤج واوتار = 30 جنية / م2 
مواصفات تركيب زوايا فليسبيكو بالاضافه الى التأكيس والزوى والتربيع 40 جنية / م2
م2 دهانات : - 
دهانات بلاستيك لون ابيض سكيب او سايبس = 16 جنية / م2
دهانات بلاستيك الوان سكيب او سكيب = 18 جنية / م2
دهانات جوتن حسب اللون المطلوب ( داخلى ) = 20 - 25 جنية / م2
صحى مقطوعية
الصحى اسعار خامات المواسير الصرف والتغذيه في حدود 2000 جنية
اسعار المصنعيات للحمام والمطبخ = 1000 
القطع والاكسسوارت حسب الطلب في المتوسط 
حوض جرافينا = 300 جنيه 
قاعدة جرافينا = 650 جنيه 
حوض استانلس عين واحده = 120
اما اسعار ديوارفيت
حوض = 600 جنيه
القاعده = 900 - 1250 
حوض استانلس بصفايه وعين = 280
كهربة مقطوعية
في المتوسط الخامات = 2000 - 2500 بخلاف الاكسسوارت 
المصنعيات = 1200 - 1500
نجارة باب و شباك مقطوعية
باب غرفه حشو 300 - 400 جنيه
باب قشره ارو = 450 جنيه
باب شقه قشره ارو = 450 - 600
باب شقه حشو 450 - 650
الشبابيك مقاس 100 *100 او 120 * 120 في المتوسط من 250 الى 350 جنية بخلاف الزجاج والسلك 
اسعار التركيب من 50 الى 60 جنيه في المتوسط للقطعه الواحده
م2 اسقف معلقة :-
بلاطات فينيل 60 * 60 = 70 - 80 جنيه / م2
اسقف الواح جبس من الجبس الابيض انتاج شركه كنف = 100 - 120 جنيه م م2
جبس اخضر للحمامات = 120 جنيه / م2
جبس احمر للمطابخ = 130 جنية / م2
الاسعار عاليه هى متوسط الاسعار السائده في مصر
* اعمال الهيكل الخرسانى شامل اعمال التصميم وعمل الجسات والتنفيذ والاشراف على التنفيذ
المتر المسطح للدور الواحد في المتوسط تتراوح تكلفته من 300 - 350 جنيه / م2
* اعمال النصف تشطيب بعد الهيكل الخرسانى وتشمل 
- اعمال المبانى
- اعمال البياض الداخلى والخارجى
- اعمال الحلوق الخشبيه
- اعمال التمديدات الكهربائيه ( خراطيم فقط )
- اعمال التمديدات الكهربائيه للصواعد وكذلك انارة السلم
- اعمال تشطيب السلم والمدخل من رخام او جرانيت من انواع متوسطة التكاليف
- اعمال وصلات التغذية بالمياه والصرف الصحى حتى كل وحده مع انهاء الخطوط الرئيسيه للصواعد
- اعمال عزل الحمامات .
تكلفة كل ما سبق تحسب كمتوسط تكلفة للمتر المسطح من الوحده = 150 - 200 جنيه / م2 
اجمالى تكلفة المتر المسطح من الهيكل حتى النصف تشطيب = 500 - 600 جنية / م2
* اعمال التشطيبات تختلف وتتفاوت كليا وجزئيا حسب نوع التشطيبات والخامات لها ومستواها وسعرها 
فتبدأ من خامات محليه بسيطه التكاليف الى خامات مستوره باهظة الثمن 
وكفكره عامه تتفاوت التشطيبات في المتوسط من 
275 جنية / م2 الى 750 جنية / م2 للتشطيبات المعتاده
بلاطة سقف solid flat slab سمك 20 سم و ابعاد 20*15م = 20*15*.2 = 60 م 3
الكمر الخارجى ( الداير ) بفرض كمر مقاس 20 * 60 سم 
كمية الخرسانه للكمر اسفل بلاطة السقف فقط = 0.2 *0.4*2* ( 20 +14.6)= 5.6 م3 
اجمالى كمية الخرسانه = 60+5.5 = 65.5 
تكلفة المتر المكعب :-
كمية الحديد في المتوسط = 120 كجم / م3
تكلفة الحديد = 120 *5.5 = 660 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحه جهد 275 كجم / سم2 شامله الصب بالبامب = 360 جنية 
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جنية / م3
اعمال المصعنيات بالعده الخشبيه = 170 جنية / م3
تكلفة اعمال الفرمجة للخرسانه = 4 جنية / م3
تكلفة المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جنية / م3
اجمالى التكلفة السابقه= 660+360+170 + 4+5 = 1194 جنية / م3
اضافه هامش ربح شامل المصروفات الاداريه 50 % = 1194* 0.50= 597
اجمالى السعر للكتر المكعب =1194+597= 1791 جنيه

م / طلعت محمد على
[email protected]*


----------



## egyptsystem (11 يوليو 2014)

*السقف الفلات*

*بلاطة سقف solid flat slab سمك 20 سم 
و ابعاد 20*15م= 20*15*.2 = 60 م 3
الكمر الخارجى ( الداير ) بفرض كمر مقاس 20 * 60 سم 
كمية الخرسانه للكمر اسفل بلاطة السقف فقط = 0.2 *0.4*2* ( 20 +14.6)= 5.6 م3 
اجمالى كمية الخرسانه = 60+5.5 = 65.5 
تكلفة المتر المكعب :-
كمية الحديد في المتوسط = 120 كجم / م3
تكلفة الحديد = 120 *5.5 = 660 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحه جهد 275 كجم / سم2 شامله الصب بالبامب = 360 جنية 
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جنية / م3
اعمال المصعنيات بالعده الخشبيه = 170 جنية / م3
تكلفة اعمال الفرمجة للخرسانه = 4 جنية / م3
تكلفة المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جنية / م3
اجمالى التكلفة السابقه= 660+360+170 + 4+5 = 1194 جنية / م3
اضافه هامش ربح شامل المصروفات الاداريه 50 % = 1194* 0.50= 597
اجمالى السعر للكتر المكعب =1194+597= 1791 جنيه​*


----------



## egyptsystem (11 يوليو 2014)

*الجزء الثانى*

*الجزء الثانى
يا ريت يا كبير
الاعمال الكهربائية
الاعمال الصحية
الارضيات​*


----------



## egyptsystem (12 يوليو 2014)

*يا ريت يا كبير*

*يا ريت يا كبير
الترتيب الواقعى لمراحل التشطيبات
من المبانى حتى الدهانات
رجاء الاجابة
ده مهم جدا للمهندس الخريج​*


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (12 يوليو 2014)

*رد: يا ريت يا كبير*



egyptsystem قال:


> *يا ريت يا كبير
> الترتيب الواقعى لمراحل التشطيبات
> من المبانى حتى الدهانات
> رجاء الاجابة
> ده مهم جدا للمهندس الخريج​*



السلام عليكم
ترتيب تنفيذ الاعمال هى كالتالى 
1- اعمال الهيكل الخرسانى 
2- اعمال المبانى بالتوالى وممكن ان تكون بالتوازى مع تنفيذ الهيكل
3-اعمال البياض والتمديدات الكهربائية والحلوق الزفره :- وتأتى في نفس التوقيت متداخله جزئيا كالتالى 
- نبدأ بالتكسير لاعمال الكهرباء ( الخراطيم ) بالحوائط
- تليها اعمال الطرطشه 
- يتم تركيب الخراطيم بالحوائط 
- يتم عمل البؤج والاوتار
- يتم تثبيت الحلوق الزفره ( او الحلق الغشيم ) Soft wood 
- يتم تركيب العلب الكهربائية وتثبيتها 
- يتم تركيب سلك الشبك اعلى الخراطيم وفى الفواصل ما بين المبانى والخرسانى ومن الممكن استبدال سلك الشبك بالفيبر فهو عملى اكثر واسهل في التركيب
- يتم تسليخ السلك وتركيب الزوايا المعدن من الحديد المجلفن ( الفلسبيكو ) في حالة نص البند على تنفيذها .
- تتم اعمال البطانه ( الملو ) ويليها مباشرة في نفس اليوم اعمال الضهاره ( تشطيب السطح )
4- اعمال صواعد الكهرباء بالسلالم 
5- اعمال البياض للواجهات .
6- اعمال التمديدات للتغذية بالمياه 
7 - اعمال العزل للارضية الحمامات والمطابخ في حالة عزلها
8 - اعمال عزل الرطوبه والعزل الحرارى للسطح.
9- اعمال سحب السلك للدوائر المختلفة 
9 - اعمال سحب الكابلات للصواعد 
10 - اعمال التبليط للسطح 
11- اعمال التأسيس للدهانات للاسقف والحوائط وتشمل التجليخ والسيلر واوجه المعجون .
12- اعمال تمديدات الصحى ويشمل المواسير والوصلات للحمامات والمطابخ 
12- اعمال التبليط للارضيات او تشطيبها حسب نوع التشطيب .
13 - اعمال تشطيب حوائط الحمامات والمطابخ حسب تشطيبها .
14- اعمال تشطيب الواجهات ببنودها المختلفه .
15- اعمال تشطيب السلالم والمداخل .
16- اعمال تشطيب حتى الوجه النهائى للدهانات 
17 - تركيب القطع للصحى من احواض وقواعد وبنيوهات وخلافه
18 - اعمال تركيب الابواب والشبابيك بتشطيبها .
19 - اعمال تركيب اكسسوارت الكهرباء والمفاتيح والكشافات وخلافه
20 - اعمال الجلاء للارضيات . 
21 - اعمال تشطيب وجه نهائى للداهانات .
22- تركيب الخلاطات واكسسوارت الصحى
23- اعمال تشطيب الكهرباء بمشتملاتها .
22 - تركيب اكسسوارت الابواب والشبابيك .
23 - تركيب ورق الحائط 
24 - تركيب المرايات والباوهات .
25 - مراجعة الدهانات ودهان الابواب وخلافه
26 - التلميع والنظافه والتسليم .

يتخلل البنود السابقه اعمال الاليكتروميكانيكال ان وجدت


----------



## egyptsystem (12 يوليو 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## egyptsystem (12 يوليو 2014)

*يا ريت يا كبير
ترتيب مراحل عزل السطح
ترتيب مراحل عزل حمام السباحة
ترتيب مراحل عزل اللبشة العادية​*


----------



## egyptsystem (12 يوليو 2014)

*تحليل اسعار التنفيذ 2014*

*الخرسانه المسلحه :-
العوامل التى تحدد تكلفة تنفيذ اعمال الخرسانه
1- الخامات
حديد
خرسانه
2- المصنعيات
- النجارة
- الحدادة
-الصب
3- الشده المستخدمه في التنفيذ ونوعها ومكوناتها
اولا الخامات :
- تغير الاسعار بشكل متزايد ومستمر على مستوى العالم وعدم ثباته
- ارتباط تلك الصناعات الثقيلة بالطاقة واسعار المنتجات البترولية المختلفة واسعار الغاز الطبيعى
اعتقد أن حادثه تحدث هنا او هناك او خبر سياسى او اقتصادى يؤثر مباشرة على اسعار النفط واسعار الغاز الطبيعى ومن ثم يمتد ذلك التأثير الى تلك الصناعات المهمة ومنها الحديد والاسمنت .
ومن هنا نلاحظ العوامل العديدة والتغيرات الغير المحتملة والغير متوقعه التى تحدث فى اى وقت من الاوقات .
- دعم الطاقة ورفع الدعم وعدم رفع الدعم ورفع الدعم كليا ورفع الدعم جزئيا اعتقد انها كلها مصطلحات مهمة تشير الى أن سياسة الحكومات على المدى القصير والبعيد تحدد اسعار السوق بشكل كبير
- اعتقد أن وضوح الرؤى للحكومات واتباع سياسات محددة ومعروفة سلفا مع وضع الخطط طويلة الاجل يساعد كثيرا فى فهم مجريات السوق وتحرك الاسعار ومدى الزيادة المتبعة .
- الضرائب المباشرة التى تفرضها الحكومات على المصانع مباشرة ومنها ضريبة الارباح الصناعية وضريبة المبيعات وكذلك الدمغات الخاصة وغيرها والتى يتم خصمها من المنبع ( من المصنع ) تؤثر بكل تأكيد تأثيرا مباشرا على سعر المنتج النهائى
فى دولة مثل مصر تفرض الحكومه ضريبة مبيعات بقيمة ثابتة 10 %
يتم تطبيقها فى كل المصانع على سعر المنتج مباشرة ومنها مصانع الحديد والاسمنت و تدرس الحكومة فرض زيادة فى ضريبة المبيعات بقيمة 7% وهذا الخبر غير مؤكد يتم تداوله ونفيه وتأكيده وعدم صحته وهكذا
عدم وضوح الاستراتجيات وعدم القدرة على تطبيقها يصعب من مسئولية ( المقاول ) فى دراسة الاسعار ووضع اسعار يتم تطبيقها على فترة مشروع قد تكون ليست بالقصيرة و اعتقد انها من اصعب الامور التى تمر على المقاول عند تحليل السعر فهو فى حيرة من امره
بالاضافة الى العوامل السابقة فلكل دولة خصوصيتها فى تحديد قيمة الاسعار للمنتجات المختلفة و يتم ذلك بتطبيق سياسات معينة ومنها تطبيق اتفاقيات دولية معينة تسمح بتبادل السلع
او فرض جمارك بقيم معينة كذلك للسلع المختلفة 
او حظر استيراد سلع معينة .
- عامل النقل للخامات من العوامل المهمة فكلما بعد موقع المشروع عن موقع التصنيع والتوزيع يزداد السعر
فمثلا ما يخص حديد التسليح فتجد اسعار محافظات الصعيد تزداد بقيمة حوالى 100 جنية للطن عن سعره داخل القاهرة الكبرى .
2- اما فيما يخص المصنعيات
النجارة والحدادة والصب 
فلا يخفى على احد التطور الهائل الذى حدث فى شدات النجارة على سبيل المثال فمن الشدات الخشبية التقليدية ( العروق واللتزانة ) الى الشدات المعدنية المختلفة واستخدام الواح البليوود الى الشدات الهيدروليكية
والملاحظ انه كلما زاد هذا التطور فأن قيمة الشدة نفسها يزداد سعرها وتقل قيمة المصنعية فالمجهود المبذول فى شدة معدنية جاهرة يقل كثيرا عن المجهود الذى يتطلبة عمل شدة خشبية 
وحسب امتلاك الشركة او المقاول لتلك الشدات اوالشدات خشبية تتحدد التكاليف
اما فيما يخص اعمال الصب فلا يخفى على احد التطور الهائل الذى حدث فى طرق الصب من طرق صب تقليدية ( بالقروانه والجردل ) الى استخدام الخلاطات الى محطات الخرسانة الجاهزة بانواعها وتجهيزاتها المختلفة وانواع البامب المتحرك او الثابت الى معدات احدث ( احد منتجات الشركات الاوربية عربة ترانس ميكس تعمل كمحطة متنقله تجهز وتصب فى نفس التوقيت)
وكلما كانت التكنولوجيا متوفرة فى اعتقادى سيؤثر ذلك بالايجاب على التكاليف ومن ثم السعر 
اعتقد أن التفكير فى استخدام طرق تقليدية فى الصب بات من الماضى
ومع ذلك فنحن مضطرين لاستخدامه فى اوقات كثيرة لظروف شتى ومن ثم وجب علينا تحليل السعر حسب المكونات والطريقة التقليدية فى الصب
1. اسعار الخامات في المتوسط
حديد التسليح طن = يتراوح من 5500 جنيه
الاسمنت البورتلاندى العادى يتراوح ما بين 740 - 770 جنيه / طن
اسعار الصب : على حسب محتوى الاسمنت وجهد الخرسانه وطريقة الصب المتبعه
اسعار المصنعيات شامله العده الخشبيه
- الاساسات
قواعد منفصله من 150 - 180 جنيه / م3
لبشه خرسانه عاديه
من 100 - 120 جنيه / م3
الاعمدة والاسقف للدور الارضى من 160 الى 200 جنيه / م3
الاعمدة والاسقف للدور المتكرر نفس الاسعار السابقه يضاف اليها علاوه 10 جنية / م3 للدور الواحد
تقل تلك الاسعار في حالة الاسقف flat slab بنسبه تصل الى حوالى 10 %
الاسعار السابقه هى متوسط الاسعار المبدئيه وكل حاله تختلف عن الاخرى ولكل منشأ ظروفه الخاصه به والتى تؤثر بكل تأكيد على السعر
والى بنود الاعمال مباشرة والتى تحتوى على الكثير من التفاصيل
1- خرسانة مسلحة للأساسات :- بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الأساسات [ قواعد منفصلة ] حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات التنفيذية والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادي للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهزالميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
يشمل بند الاساسات قواعد منفصله القواعد والسملات والشدادات في حالة وجودها
التكاليف المباشره :-
1- حديد التسليح : - نقوم بحساب كمية الحديد / م3 حسب تفريدة الحديد ( طريقة رص وتوزيع الحديد )
وذلك بقسمة كمية الحديد / كمية الخرسانه المسلحة للقواعد وتشمل كمية الحديد الحديد المستخدم لاشارات الاعمدة حيث يتم تحميل كميته على القواعد
وكذلك تشمل الحسابات كميات الحديد للسملات والشدادات وبادىء السلم وخلافه
في المتوسط تكون كمية الحديد للأساسات قواعد منفصله من 75 - 85 كجم / م3 وتؤخذ في المتوسط 80 كجم / م3
وبالتالى تكلفة حديد التسليح = 80 * 5.5 = 440 جنية / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جنية / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر 170 جنية / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 4 جنية / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جنية / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 440 + 5+330+170 + 4+5 = 954 جنية / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 954 *.5 = 477 جنية / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 954 + 477 = 1431 جنية / م3
( تقريبا 205 دولار / م3 )
في حالة وجود عدة خشبيه لدى الشركة وتم اسناد اعمال الحدادة والنجاره بدون عدة لمقاول باطن ستكون تكلفة المصنعيات كالتالى
- اعمال الحدادة للأساسات = 30 - 35 جنية / م3
- اعمال النجارة = 70 - 85 جنية / م3
- هالك الخشب يتم حسابه في المتوسط =15- 20 جنية / م3
وبالتالى ستكون تكلفة المتر المكعب = 30 + 80 + 20 = 130 جنية / م3
واذا ما قورن الفرق في التكاليف في حالة اسناد الاعمال لمقاول باطن بعده او بدون سيكون الفرق
= 170- 130 = 40 جنية / م3
او ما يعادل كنسبة = 40 / 1430 * 100 = 2.8 % او ما يقل عن 3 % من سعر البند
في حالة وجود نسب عاليه من الاملاح والكبريتات يستخدم اسمنت مقاوم للكبريتات وتكون صيغة البند :-
خرسانة مسلحة للأساسات :- بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الأساسات [ قواعد منفصلة ] حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات التنفيذية والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي مقاوم للكبريتات للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
نفس تكاليف البند السابق فقط سيزداد تكلفة منتج الخرسانه بنفس النسبه في زيادة سعر الاسمنت من اسمنت بورتلاندى عادى الى اسمنت مقاوم للكبريتات
الفرق في السعر في حدود 50 جنية / طن
تكلفة الخرسانه ستزداد بقيمة 50 *7 / 20 = 17.5 جنية / م3
مما سيؤدى الى زيادة سعر البند في حدود 25 جنية / م3
سيكون السعر الاجمالى م3 = 1455 جنية / م3
او ما يوازى 208 دولار / م3
3- خرسانة مسلحة للأساسات ( قواعد شريطيه ) :-
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الأساسات [ قواعد شريطية ] حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات التنفيذية والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي مقاوم للكبريتات للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
نفس طريقة التحليل السابقه فقط متوسط كمية الحديد سيكون اعلى واسعار المصنعيات ستكون اقل
- كمية الحديد في المتوسط ستكون في حدود 95 - 100 كجم / م3
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 100 *55= 550 جنيه
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جنية / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر 120 جنية / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 4 جنية / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جنية / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 550 + 5+330+120 + 4+5 = 1014 جنية / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1014 *.5 = 507جنية / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 1014 + 507 = 1521 جنية / م3
( تقريبا 217 دولار / م3 )
4- خرسانة مسلحة للأساسات ( لبشه مسلحه ) :-
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الأساسات [ لبشه مسلحه ] حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادى للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
- كمية الحديد في المتوسط ستكون في حدود 50 - 60 كجم / م3
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 55 *5.5= 302 جنيه
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جنية / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر 100 جنية / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 3 جنية / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 4 جنية / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 302 + 5+330+100 + 3+4 = 744جنية / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 744 *.5 = 372 جنية / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 744 + 372 = 1116 جنية / م3
( تقريبا 159 دولار / م3 )
5- خرسانة مسلحة للحوائط السانده :-
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الحوائط السانده حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادى للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
- كمية الحديد في المتوسط ستكون في حدود 100 - 110 كجم / م3
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 105 *5.5= 577 جنيه
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جنية / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر 170 جنية / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 5 جنية / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جنية / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 577 + 5+330+170 + 5+5 = 1092جنية / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1092 *.5 = 546 جنية / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 1092 + 546 = 1638 جنية / م3
( تقريبا 234 دولار / م3 )
6-خرسانة مسلحة للخوازيق:- بالمتر الطولي توريد وعمل خوازيق ميكانيكي بالتفريغ من الخرسانة المسلحة بالأبعاد والأطوال والتسليح المبين باللوحات التنفيذية وخرسانة الخازوق ذات محتوي اسمنتي لا يقل عن 400كجم أسمنت بولاتلاندي عادي للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الأنشائية مع الدمك الميكانيكي جيدا و المعالجة وعلي ان تحقق الخرسانة رتبة لا تقل عن 300 كجم/سم2 والسعر يشمل اجراء اختبار التحميل ويشمل كل ما يلزم حسب اصول الصناعه والمواصفات قطر 40 سم
( مثال : خوازيق قطر 40 سم وباجمالى طول 20 م .. والتسليح 8 قطر 16 مم وبطول 12 م وكانات حلزونيه قطر 8 مم والمسافه البينيه 15 سم )
كمية الحديد للخازوق الواحد = 8 ×12×1.58= 152 كجم
كانات بقطر 8 مم بطريقة تقريبه = 35 كجم
اجمالى الحديد = 152+35 = 187 كجم
اجمالى كمية الخرسانه للخازوق الواحد = 3.14 * 0.2*0.2*20= 2.5 م3
باضافه كمية 0.25 م3 هالك خرسانه بعد صب الخازوق
اجمالى الخرسانه = 2.5 + 0.25= 2.75 م3
حساب التكاليف المباشره :-
كمية الحديد = 187 * 5.5 = 1028 جنيه
مصنعيات الحديد شامل اللحام = 200 جنيه للخازوق الواحد
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحه
تكلفة م3 خرسانه جهد 300 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت لا يقل عن 400 كجم / م3 شامل اضافات مؤخرات الشك وشامل الصب باستخدام البامب التكلفه = 400 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخازوق الواحد = 400 × 2.75 = 1100
اجمالى تكلفة الخازوق من الخامات والصب = 1028 +200+1100 = 2328 جنيه
تكلفة المتر الطولى = 2328 / 20 = 116.4 جنيه / م . ط
تكلفة المتر الطولى باستخدام ماكينة الخوازيق = 50 - 60 جنيه / م .ط ( حسب عدد الخوازيق )
اجمالى التكلفة للمتر الطولى = 116.4 +55 = 171.4 جنيه
التكلفة الغير مباشرة وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 171.4*0.5= 85.7 جنيه / م.ط
اجمالى السعر للمتر الطولى =171.4+ 85.7 = 257 جنية / م.ط ( تقريبا )
او ما يوازى 37 دولار / م .ط
7- خرسانة مسلحة للاعمدة :-
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الاعمدة والحوائط حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادى للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
التكاليف المباشرة :-
تتباين كمية حديد التسليح للاعمدة ( لكل م3 ) من منشأ لاخر على حسب التصميم وعدد الادوار والاحمال على المنشأ وغيرها وتتراوح في المتوسط ما بين 140 كجم - 180 كجم / م3 في المنشأت العادية الى ما يزيد عن 200 كجم / م3 لمنشأت اخرى ويجب حساب كمية الحديد للاعمدة بعناية تامه 
وفى هذا المثال ستتم الدراسه على كمية حديد 160 كجم / م3 لمنشأ يتكون من خمسة ادوار
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 160 *5.5= 880 جنيه / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 8 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جنية / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر لاعمدة للدور الارضى = 170 جنية / م3
اضافة علاوه 10 جنية لكل دور تكون اجمالى العلاوة = 4 * 10 = 40 جنية
تكلفة الدور الاخير = 170 + 40 = 210 جنية / م3
متوسط التكلفة للمصنعيات كمتوسط للمبنى ككل = ( 170 + 210 ) / 2 = 190 جنية / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 10 جنية / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جنية / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 880 + 8+330+190 + 10+5 = 1423جنية / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1423 *.5 = 711.5 جنية / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 1423 + 711.5 = 2134.5 جنية / م3 ( 2135 تقريبا )
(او ما يوازى تقريبا 305 دولار / م3 )
8- خرسانة مسلحة للهيكل الخرسانى ( بلاطات مصمته وكمرات وسلالم ):-
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة للهيكل الخرسانى لزوم البلاطات المصمته والكمر والسلالم حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادى للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل على الوجة الاكمل
التكاليف المباشرة :-
كمية حديد التسليح للاسقف المصمته ( بلاطات وكمر ) تتراوح في المتوسط 100 كجم / م3
وفى هذا المثال ستتم الدراسه على كمية حديد 100 كجم / م3 لمنشأ يتكون من خمسة ادوار
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 100 *5.5= 550 جنيه / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جنية / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر للدور الارضى = 170 جنية / م3
اضافة علاوه 10 جنية لكل دور تكون اجمالى العلاوة = 4 * 10 = 40 جنية
تكلفة الدور الاخير = 170 + 40 = 210 جنية / م3
متوسط التكلفة للمصنعيات كمتوسط للمبنى ككل = ( 170 + 210 ) / 2 = 190 جنية / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 4 جنية / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جنية / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 880 + 5+330+190 + 4+5 = 1084جنية / م3

التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1423 *.5 = 542 جنية / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 1084 + 542 = 1626 جنية / م3
(او ما يوازى تقريبا 232 دولار / م3 )
9- خرسانة مسلحة سمك 15 سم للارضيات slab on grade :-
بالمتر المسطح توريد و عمل خرسانة مسلحة للارضيات بسمك 15 سم وشبكتين حديد تسليح 6 قطر 12 مم فى الأتجاهين علوي وسفلي والخرسانه ذات جهد 250 كجم / سم2 على الا يقل محتوى الاسمنت عن 350 كجم / م3 مع الهز الميكانيكى جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته وكل ما يلزم لنهو العمل على الوجه الاكمل
التكاليف المباشرة :-
كمية حديد التسليح للمتر المسطح = 24 * 0.888 = 21.3 كجم
اضافة نسبة هالك 3 % = 21.3 * 0.03 = 0.7 كجم / م2
اجمالى كمية الحديد = 22 كجم / م2
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 22 *5.5= 121 جنيه / م2
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 1 جنية / م2
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط = 330 جنية / م3
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 330 * 0.15 = 49.5 جنية / م2
اعمال الحداده = 5 جنية / م2
فى المعتاد يتم صب طبقة خرسانة الارضيه تحددها اعمال المبانى اى بدون اعمال نجاره اما فى حالة الحالات التى تتطلب اعمال نجاره يتم حساب تكلفة المتر المسطح على حسب الحاله
اعمال الفرمجه والهز تكلفة المتر المسطح =0.75 جنية / م2
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 0.5 جنية / م2
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 121 + 1+49.5+5 + 0.75+0.5 = 177.75جنية / م2 تقريبا 178 جنية / م2
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 178 *.5 = 89 جنية / م2
سعر المتر المكعب = 178+ 89 = 267 جنية / م2
(او ما يوازى تقريبا 38 دولار / م2 )
10- البلاطات الممسوسه من الخرسانة المسلحة سمك 15 سم :-
بالمتر المسطح توريد و عمل خرسانة مسلحة للبلاطات الممسوسه بسمك 15 سم مع تنفيذ شبكة من حديد التسليح 6 قطر 12 مم فى الأتجاهين والخرسانه ذات جهد 300 كجم /سم2 على الا يقل محتوى الاسمنت عن 400 كجم / م3 مع الهز الميكانيكى جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي باستخدام الهليكوبتر مع استخدام hardener للسطح والتقطيع باستخدام المنشار فى الاتجاهين وكل ما يلزم لنهو العمل على الوجه الاكمل طبقا لاصول الصناعة والمواصفات
التكاليف المباشرة :-
يتم تنفيذ البند السابق بعمل شرائح باستخدام الكمر المعدنى بارتفاع 15 سم
وبعرض لا يزيد عن 6 م وفى المعتاد يتم تنفيذه كل 4.05 م وذلك لسببين
1- سهولة التنفيذ لاعمال التسويه للسطح والقد والفرمجه
2- تقليل هالك الحديد حيث يتم تقطيع السيخ ( 12 م ) على ثلاثة اجزاء كل 4 م
ويتم بعدها تقطيع البلاطات فى نفس الاتجاة كل 4.05 على نفس التقسيم للبلاطات 
وفى الاتجاة الاخر كل 4 او 5 او 6 م 
يتم الربط بين شرائح البلاطات باستخدام dowels بطول 65 مرة قطر السيخ المستخدام ويتم ذلك بتثبيت ذلك الحديد فى فتحات موجودة بالكمر المعدنى او يتم فتحها بالكمرات على حسب العدد 

كمية حديد التسليح للمتر المسطح = 12 * 0.888 = 10.65 كجم / م2
حديد الربط بين البلاطات = ( 6*.6 *0.888 ) / 4 = 0.8 كجم / م2
اضافة نسبة هالك 3 % = 11.45* 0.03 = 0.35 كجم / م2
اجمالى كمية الحديد = 11.8 كجم / م2
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 11.8 *5.5= 65 جنيه / م2
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 0.5 جنية / م2
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 300 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 400 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط = 370 جنية / م3
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 370 * 0.15 = 55.5 جنية / م2
اعمال الحداده = 2 جنية / م2
اعمال النجارة باستخدام الكمر المعدنى واعمال الفرمجة والتسويه والمس والتقطيع =10جنية /م2
اعمال استخدام مصلبات السطح hardener معدل الاستهلاك متوسطه 4 كجم / م2
سعر الطن فى المتوسط من 2400 جنية / طن
تكلفة المتر المسطح من مصلبات السطح = 4*2.4 = 9.6 جنية / م2
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 0.5 جنية / م2
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 65 + 0.5+55.5+2 + 10+9.6+0.5 = 143 جنية / م2
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 143 *.5 = 71.5 جنية / م2
سعر المتر المكعب = 143+ 71.5 = 214.5 جنية / م2
(او ما يوازى تقريبا 31 دولار / م2 )
11- بلاطات الاسقف الهوردى
hollow block slabs
ويستخدم هذا النوع من البلاطات في المساحات الكبيره والتى تتطلب سمك كبير لتغطية قيمة العزوم وكذلك قيم الترخيم ومن ثم نلجأ لا ستخدام هذا النوع من البلاطات والتى تتميز بوزن اقل من البلاطات المصمته وبلاطات ال flat slab
ويتكون هذا النظام من عدة عناصر
1- الاعصاب ويتم تنفيذها بين البلوكات وقد تكون في اتجاه واحد او اتجاهين .
2- البلوكات والتى يتم تنفيذها في منتصف البلاطات وقد تكون البلوكات عباره عن طوب اسمنتى او بلوكات من الحجر الجيرى او بلوكات من الفوم foam .
3- المخدات
4- الكمرات
ولتحليل سعر المتر المكعب من بلاطات الهودرى لابد من الالمام الجيد بنوع البلوكات المستخدمه واحجامها وسعرها وكذلك الحساب الدقيق لكميات الحديد بالبلاطات والتى تتنوع ما بين حديد الاعصاب وحديد الكمرات وكذلك حديد المخدات وحديد البلاطة اعلى الاعصاب .
وكذلك من العوامل المؤثره نوع الشده المسخدمة وارتفاع السقف 
بالمتر المكعب خرسانه مسلحة لبلاطات الاسقف المفرغه hollow block ذات الاعصاب في الاتجاهين والبلوكات مصنوعه من الفوم المفرغ سمك 20 سم وبغطاء من الخرسانه المسلحة سمك 7 سم حسب الابعاد الموضحة بالرسومات وبخرسانه لا يقل اجهادها عن 250 كجم / سم2 بعد 28 يوم وبمحتوى اسمنت لا يقل عن 350 كجم / م3 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو الاعمال على الوجه الاكمل حسب اصول الصناعه والمواصفات مما جميعه بالمتر المكعب 
التكاليف المباشرة :-
كمية حديد التسليح للاسقف الهوردى تتراوح في المتوسط 120 كجم / م3 الى 130 كجم / م3
وفى هذا المثال ستتم الدراسه على كمية حديد 125 كجم / م3
تكلفة حديد ا لتسليح = 125 *5.5= 687.5 جنيه / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جنية / م3
البلاطات عباره عن خرسانه مسلحه وبلوكات من الفوم يتم حساب نسبة الخرسانه الى نسبة البلوكات في كامل مسطح السقف وفى المعتاد تتراوح النسبة في المتوسط بنسبة 2/3 الى 1/ 3 خرسانه الى بلوكات على التوالى
تكلفة المتر المكعب من بلاطة السقف من الخرسانه
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جنية / م3
تكلفة م3 من بلاطات السقف = 330*2/3 = 220 جنية / م3
تكلفةالفوم للمتر المكعب الواحد من السقف
سعر الفوم كمتوسط = 900 جنية / م3
تكلفة الفوم = 900 *1/3 = 300 جنية / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط السعر= 250 جنية / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 4 جنية / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جنية / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 687.5 + 5+220+300+250 + 4+5 = 1471.5جنية / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1471.5 *.5 = 735.25 جنية / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 2207 جنية / م3
(او ما يوازى تقريبا 315 دولار / م3 )
12 -paneled beam slabs
ويستخدم هذا النوع من البلاطات في الفراغات الكبيره كالقاعات بأنواعها حيث تكون البلاطات بمساحات كبيره تصل الى 150 م2
وهو عباره عن شبكة من الكمرات المتقاطعه فى الاتجاهين تكون فيما بينها بلاطات ذات مساحات صغيره بابعاد تتراوح ما بين 2 - 5 م وفى هذا النوع من البلاطات تعمل الكمرات كشبكه لا يحمل اى منها الاخر حيث لا يوجد كمره حامله وكمره محموله وهناك شروط لا بد ان تتحقق حتى نضمن عدم حمل اى من الكمرات للاخرى وهى :-
1- لا بد ان تكون الكمرات من الخرسانه المسلحه ومن نفس المكونات ونفس الخرسانه وبنفس الاجهاد
2- يجب ان يكون ابعاد قطاع الكمرات متساوى اى يكون الارتفاع والعرض واحد لكل الكمرات
3- يجب ان يكون طول الكمرات متساوى تقريبا
وهناك عدة انواع من بلاطات البانلد بيم
1- simple panelled beam slab
وفيها تكون البلاطه غير ممتده في اى من الاتجاهين ويكون الارتكاز على اربعة اعمدة
2- continuos panelled beam salb
وفيها تكون البلاطة ممتده في اى من الاتجاهين او كلامهما
3- skew panelled beam salb
وفيها تكون البلاطه مقسمة بكمرات في اتجاه قطرى ( في اتجاه مائل )
4- panelled frams
وفيها تكون الكمرات المتقاطعه مرتكزه على اعمده وبالتالى تعمل مع الاعمدة ك fram
تحليل الاسعار :-
نفس طريقة تحليل الاسعار لاى بلاطه سقف مرتكزه على كمرات
فقط الاختلاف يكون في عدة نقاط اهمها
1- في المعتاد تستخدم هذه البلاطات في المساحات الكبيره والتى عادة يكون ارتفاعها كبير كالقاعات ومن ثم فان الشدة تكون معقدة بعض الشىء وتكاليفها تكون عالية
2- اسعار المصنعيات للحدادة والنجارة تكون اعلى
3- فك الشده يكون بعد فتره اطول ومن ثم يؤخذ ذلك في الحسبان عند تحليل السعر
4- نسبة حديد التسليح للمتر المكعب تكون اكبر وتصل في المتوسط الى 140 كجم / م3
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانه مسلحة لبلاطات الاسقف ذات الكمرات المتقاطعه من النوع CONTINOUS PANELLED BEAM حسب الابعاد والتسليح الموضح بالرسومات وبخرسانه لا يقل اجهادها عن 300 كجم / سم2 بعد 28 يوم وبمحتوى اسمنت لا يقل عن400 كجم / م3 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو الاعمال على الوجه الاكمل حسب اصول الصناعه والمواصفات مما جميعه بالمتر المكعب 
المعطيات :-
-Continous paneled beam slab
- نسبة الحديد 140 كجم / م3
- ارتفاع السقف 9 م
- اجهاد الخرسانه = 300 كجم / سم2
التكاليف المباشرة :-
تكلفة حديد ا لتسليح = 140 *5.5= 770 جنيه / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جنية / م3
تكلفة الصب باجهاد 300 كجم / سم2 = 370 جنية / م3
تكلفة المصنعيات لاعمال الشدة بارتفاع 9 م واعمال الحداده مع ترك الشده لوقت يتراوح ما بين 20 الى 25 يوم حتى ميعاد الفك .
سيكون متوسط السعر= 400 جنية / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 6 جنية / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 10 جنية / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 770 + 5+370+400 + 6+10 = 1561 جنيه/ م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1561 *.5 = 780.5 جنية / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 2341.5 جنية / م3
(او ما يوازى تقريبا 335 دولار / م3 )
13- بلاطة سقف solid flat slab سمك 20 سم و ابعاد 20*15م = 20*15*.2 = 60 م 3
الكمر الخارجى ( الداير ) بفرض كمر مقاس 20 * 60 سم 
كمية الخرسانه للكمر اسفل بلاطة السقف فقط = 0.2 *0.4*2* ( 20 +14.6)= 5.6 م3 
اجمالى كمية الخرسانه = 60+5.5 = 65.5 
تكلفة المتر المكعب :-
كمية الحديد في المتوسط = 120 كجم / م3
تكلفة الحديد = 120 *5.5 = 660 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحه جهد 275 كجم / سم2 شامله الصب بالبامب = 360 جنية 
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جنية / م3
اعمال المصعنيات بالعده الخشبيه = 170 جنية / م3
تكلفة اعمال الفرمجة للخرسانه = 4 جنية / م3
تكلفة المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جنية / م3
اجمالى التكلفة السابقه= 660+360+170 + 4+5 = 1194 جنية / م3
اضافه هامش ربح شامل المصروفات الاداريه 50 % = 1194* 0.50= 597
اجمالى السعر للكتر المكعب =1194+597= 1791 جنيه
البند السادس : - اعمال العزل
انواع العزل المائى والفروق فيما بينها
ويتحدد نوع العزل على حسب عوامل عديده اهمها
1-نوع وطبيعة العنصر المراد عزله
2- منسوب المياه الجوفيه وهل العنصر المعزول اعلى ام اسفل منها
3- نوع التربه وخصائصها
4- طببيعة استغلال المنشأ
5- اهمية المنشا وعمره الافتراضى
وياتى قبل هذا وذاك العامل الاقتصادى او التكاليف
تتطور المواد المستخدمه في العزل والمنتجات التى توفرها الشركات بسرعه مذهله وتتطور المواد المستخدمه من حيث سهولة الاستخدام وسرعة التنفيذ وغيرها
المواد البيتومينيه من اقدم وارخص الانواع المستخدمه في العزل
البيتومين المستخدم في العزل انواع منه
1- البيتومين العادى ( على العزل البارد )
2- البيتومين المؤكسد
3- البيتومين المختلط ( وهو خليط من المؤكسد والعادى )
الانواع السابقه تعطى طبقة رقيقه غير منفذة للماء تقاوم الاملاح والاكاسيد وتستخدم في العناصر اعلى منسوب المياه الجوفيه
بشرط ان تكون مردومه بالكامل
عيوبها
1- تتأثر بدرجة الحراره فتكون في الحاله السائله عند درجات الحراره المرتفعه وتكون بالحاله الصلبه عند درجات الحراره المنخفضه
2- تأثرها بالعوامل الجويه
3- لا تقاوم الصدأ
4- البيتومين المؤكسد مضر بالبيئه
* العزل باستخدام اللفائف البيتومينيه
وهى انواع عديده جدا تبدا من
1- الخيش المقطرن
2- الياف زجاجيه مشبعه بالبيتومين
3- الياف زجاجيه مغطاه بحبيبات معدنيه
وهذه اشهر الانواع منه وتختلف المسميات التجاريه على حسب الشركة المصنعه وكذلك يختلف السمك ويبدا من 2 مم فأعلى
من اهم مزاياه
1- مقاومة للعوامل الجويه
2- تتحمل الصدأ
3- قوة شد عاليه
4- مقاومة جيده جدا وخاصة النوعيين السفللين للاماكن المعرضة للمياه باستمرار كالخزانات ودورات المياه وغيرها
** العزل باستخدام المواد ذات الاساس الاسمنتى
وهى مركبات من الاسمنت المعالج كيميائيا باللدائن الصناعيه ومواد مالئه من الكوارتز تدهن به الاسطح الخرسانيه فتتغلل لدائنه الصناعية داخل المسام الخرسانية وتتم عده تفاعلات كيميائيه مكونه كريستالات صلبه تملأل المسام وتكون جزء لا يتجزأ من المنشأ
مميزاته
1- له نفس خصائص الجزء المعزول ( الخرسانه المسلحه )
2- غير ضار بمياه الشرب ولذلك يستخدم في خزاانات المياه من الداخل
3- يستخدم في الاماكن اسفل منسوب المياه الجوفيه حيث لا يتأثر بالمياه
4 - يمكن استخدامه على اسطح غير مستويه وغير منتظمه
5- سرعة وسهولة التنفيذ
اشهر نوع منه هو الاديكور ام
هناك عزل يصلح لحاله معينه ولا يصلح نوع آخر لها بمعنى
العزل باستخدام رولات العزل ( membrane ) يحتاج الى طبقة حمايه اعلاه
في حاله استخدامه في عزل سطح مبنى مثلا يتم تغطيته بطبقة لياسه لحمايته
وفى حالة استخدامه في العزل الرأسى ( عزل حائط خرسانى) يحتاج الى تنفيذ حائط مبانى لحمايته وكذلك في حالة استخدامه في عزل لبشه من الخارج يتم حمايته بتنفيذ حائط مبانى وقد تنفذ المبانى اولا ثم يتم العزل وبعدها صب الخرسانه
ومن ثم اذا كان الحائط الخرسانى الذى تود عزله لن ينفذ خلفه حائط مبانى خلف العزل لحمياته فان العزل باستخدام رولات العزل لن يكون مناسبا في مثل حالتك ولن يكون مجديا
اما العزل باستخدام المواد ذات الاساس الاسمنتى ( واشهرها الاديكور ام ) فهذا النوع من العزل ياخذ نفس خواص الخرسانه ولذلك فهو لايحتاج الى تنفيذ طبقة حمايه له
مثل استخدامه في العزل الداخلى لخزانات المياه وعزل ارضيه حمامات السباحه
في مثل حالتك فهو مناسب جدا ولا يحتاج الى اى حمايه
تكلفة هذا النوع من العزل في مصر ما يوازى 35 جنيه تكلفة فعليه
اما العزل باستخدام رولات العزل سمك 3 مم انتاج شركة انسومات على سبيل المثال فتكلفته الفعليه لن تزيد عن 25 جنيه كتكلفه فعليه بالاضافه الى طبقة الحمايه على حسب نوعها
العزل باستخدام البيتومين وخصوصا البيتومين المؤكسد لا يحتاج الى تنفيذ طبقات حمايه
وفى مثل حالتك قد يكون مناسبا اذا كان منسوب الحائط الخرسانى الذى يتم عزله منسوبه بالكامل اعلى من منسوب المياه الجوفيه بشرط ان يكون الردم لكامل الجزء الذى يتم عزله وخصوصا العزل باستخدام البيتومين المؤكسد سعر البيتومين المؤكسد في مصر يزداد بصوره جنونيه
تكلفة المتر المسطح كتكلفة فعليه يصل الى 15 جنيه للمتر المسطح ولكن كما ذكرت سابقا
فهو مضر بالبيئه ولا يستخدم خصوصا بجوار المجمعات السكنيه
هناك انواع اخرى من العزل على البارد ذات اساس مائى مثل السيروبلاست والسيروتك والتى يتم تخفيفها بالماء وهى اقل فاعليه ولا يفضل استخدامها تكلفة المتر المسطح تصل الى 4 جنيه تكلفه فعليه 
واخرى ذات اساس بيتومينى ويتم تخفيفها باستخدام السولار و توجد انواع منها ذات فاعليه ودارج استخدامها في عزل الاساسات البعيده عن منسوب المياه الجوفيه وتكلفتها تقارب تكلفة البيتومين المؤكسد
1-6 :
بالمتر المسطح توريد وعمل طبقة عازلة للرطوبه لزوم عزل الاساسات اعلى منسوب المياه الجوفيه
تتكون من طبقتين متعامدتين من البيتومين المؤكسد على ان تتم اعمال النظافة للسطح وتجهيزه قبل اعمال العزل وعمل كل ما يلزم مما جميعه بالمتر المسطح 
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة المتر المسطح من خامات البيتومين المؤكسد على الساخن طبقتين = 8 جنية / م2
اسعار المصنعيات = 4 جنية / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة = 8+4 = 12 جنية / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 12* 0.5= 6 جنية / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =12+ 6 =18 جنيه / م2
( او ما يوازى 2.5 دولار / م2 تقريبا )
2-6 :
بالمتر المسطح توريد وعمل طبقة عازلة للرطوبه لزوم مبانى قصة الردم اعلى منسوب المياه الجوفيه
تتكون من 3 طبقات من البيتومين على البارد انتاج شركة انسومات او ما يماثلها على ان تتم اعمال النظافة للسطح وتجهيزه قبل اعمال العزل وعمل كل ما يلزم مما جميعه بالمتر المسطح 
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة ملىء العراميس للمبانى ونظافتها وتجهيزها للسطح = 1 جنية / م2
تكلفة م2 من خامات البيتومين العادى ثلاث طبقات =5.5 جنية / م2
اسعار المصنعيات = 1.5 جنية / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة = 1+5.5+1.5 = 8 جنية / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 8* 0.5= 4 جنية / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =8+ 4 =12 جنيه / م2
( او ما يوازى 1.7 دولار / م2 تقريبا )
6- 3 : بالمتر المسطح : توريد و فرش طبقة عازلة للرطوبة لزوم الحمامات من مادة الانسوسيل ( 4مم ) من انتاج شركة انسومات او مايماثلها و طبقا لاصول الصناعة بحيث لا يقل ركوب اللحامات عن 10 سم مع عمل وزرة منها بداير الحوائط لا يقل ارتفاعها عن 20 سم فوق الارضية و يجب استدارة الزوايا و الاركان و تغطي الطبقة العازلة بطبقة لياسة أسمنتية سمك 2سم والقياس حسب المسقط الافقي بدون علاوة نظير الوزرات مما جميعه بالمتر المسطح .
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة تجهيز السطح وعمل المرمات واعمال اللياسه ان تطلب الامر = 4 جنية / م2
عمل رقبة زجاجه بالزوايا والاركان متوسط التكاليف = 2 جنية / م2
تكلفة رولات العزل ( من مادة الانسوسيل ) انتاج شركة انسومات
سعر اللفه 160 جنية ومقاساتها 1 م بطول 10 م .ط
عمليا بعد عمل الركوب بين اللفات وعمل الوزرات اللفه الواحده تغطى 8 م 2 في المتوسط
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 160 / 8 = 20 جنية / م2
تكلفة الطبقة الرابطة البيتومينيه ( سيروبلاست مثلا ) = 1 جنية / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 7 جنية / م2
طبقة اللياسة اعلى العزل بسمك من 2 الى 3 سم :-
تكلفة الخامات = 6 جنية / م2
تكلفة المصنعيات = 7 جنية / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 47 جنية / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 47* 0.5= 23.5 جنية / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =47+ 23.5 =70.5 جنيه / م2
( او ما يوازى 10 دولار / م2 تقريبا )
6-4 - توريد و تنفيذ طبقة عازلة لزوم الحمامات ذلك بإستخدام اللفائف Polyester reinforced membrane من انتاج بيتونيل سمك 3مم او ما يماثلها مع عمل تراكب فى الاتجاة الطولى و العرضى لا يقل عن 15سم والقياس للمسقط الافقى محمل عليه القياس للعزل الرأسى للوزرات حسب الأرتفاع اللازم المناسب والسعر محمل علية دهان طبقة برايمر علي اللياسة وكل ما يلزم لنهو الاعمال نهوا متقنا حسب المواصفات و اصول الصناعة وغير محمل على البند طبقات اللياسه اسفل واعلى العزل 
التكاليف المباشره :-
عمل رقبة زجاجه بالزوايا والاركان متوسط التكاليف = 2 جنية / م2
تكلفة رولات العزل المسلحه من انتاج شركة بيتونيل سمك 3 مم سعر اللفه 140 جنية ومقاساتها 1 م بطول 10 م .ط
عمليا بعد عمل الركوب بين اللفات وعمل الوزرات اللفه الواحده تغطى 8 م 2 في المتوسط
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 140 / 8 = 17.5 جنية / م2
تكلفة الطبقة البرايمر = 1 جنية / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 7 جنية / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 27.5 جنية / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 27.5* 0.5= 13.75 جنية / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =27.5+ 13.75 =41.25 جنيه / م2
( او ما يوازى 5.9 دولار / م2 تقريبا )


6- 5 : بالمتر المسطح : توريد و فرش طبقة عازلة للرطوبة لزوم الاسطح من مادة الانسوسيل ( 4مم ) من انتاج شركة انسومات او مايماثلها و طبقا لاصول الصناعة بحيث لا يقل ركوب اللحامات عن 10 سم مع عمل وزرة منها بداير الحوائط لا يقل ارتفاعها عن 20 سم فوق الارضية و يجب استدارة الزوايا و الاركان و تغطي الطبقة العازلة بطبقة لياسة أسمنتية سمك 2سم والقياس حسب المسقط الافقي بدون علاوة نظير الوزرات مما جميعة بالمتر المسطح 
في حالة الاسطح حيث تزداد المساحة المفتوحة فتقل التكاليف 
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة تجهيز السطح وعمل المرمات واعمال اللياسه ان تطلب الامر = 1.5 جنية / م2
عمل رقبة زجاجه بالزوايا والاركان متوسط التكاليف = 1 جنية / م2
تكلفة رولات العزل ( من مادة الانسوسيل ) انتاج شركة انسومات
سعر اللفه 160 جنية ومقاساتها 1 م بطول 10 م .ط
عمليا بعد عمل الركوب بين اللفات وعمل الوزرات اللفه الواحده تغطى 8.5 م 2 في المتوسط
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 160 / 8.5 = 18.8 جنية / م2
تكلفة طبقة البرايمر = 1 جنية / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 4 جنية / م2
طبقة اللياسة اعلى العزل بسمك من 2 الى 3 سم :-
تكلفة الخامات = 6 جنية / م2
تكلفة المصنعيات = 5 جنية / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 37.3 جنية / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 37.3* 0.5= 18.65 جنية / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =37.3+ 18.65 =56 جنيه / م2 تقريبا
( او ما يوازى 8 دولار / م2 تقريبا )
6- 6 : بالمتر المسطح : توريد و فرش طبقة عازلة للرطوبة لزوم حوائط الخزان من الخارج من مادة الانسوسيل ( 4مم ) من انتاج شركة انسومات او مايماثلها و طبقا لاصول الصناعة بحيث لا يقل ركوب اللحامات عن 10 سم والقياس هندسى حسب القطاع الرأسى مما جميعة بالمتر المسطح 
في حالة الحوائط الخرسانية تزداد تكلفة المصنعيات وتقل التكلفة الاجماليه نتيجة عدم تنفيذ طبقة لياسة اعلى العزل 
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة تجهيز السطح وعمل المرمات واعمال اللياسه ان تطلب الامر = 1.5 جنية / م2
تكلفة رولات العزل ( من مادة الانسوسيل ) انتاج شركة انسومات
سعر اللفه 160 جنية ومقاساتها 1 م بطول 10 م .ط
عمليا بعد عمل الركوب بين اللفات وعمل الوزرات اللفه الواحده تغطى 8.5 م 2 في المتوسط
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 160 / 8.5 = 18.8 جنية / م2
تكلفة طبقة البرايمر = 1 جنية / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 6 جنية / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 27.3 جنية / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 27.3* 0.5= 13.65 جنية / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =27.3+ 13.65 =41 جنيه / م2 تقريبا
( او ما يوازى 5.8 دولار / م2 تقريبا )
6- 7 : بالمتر المسطح : توريد وعمل طبقة عازلة للرطوبة لزوم حوائط الخزان من الداخل وجهين من مادة االاديكور ام او ما يماثلها طبقا لاصول الصناعة والمواصفات والقياس هندسى مما جميعة بالمتر المسطح 
مادة الاديكور ام مادة عزل ذات اساس اسمنتى ومن مزاياها انها غير مضره بالماء تستخدم لعزل خزانات المياه من الداخل وكذلك عزل حمامات السباحة ومن الممكن استخدامها في معظم العناصر الانشائيه
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة تجهيز السطح وعمل المرمات اللازمه = 3 جنية / م2
تكلفة مادة الاديكور ام
سعر الشيكارة 25 كجم 90 جنية تقريبا جنية وتغطى مساحة حوالى من 4 الى 5 م2 لوجهين
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 90 / 4.5= 20 جنية / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 8 جنية / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 31 جنية / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 31* 0.5= 15.5 جنية / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =31+ 15.5=46.5 جنيه / م2 تقريبا
( او ما يوازى 6.6 دولار / م2 تقريبا )
الاسعار في المتوسط على حسب الموقع للمشروع كتالى 
م3 حفر صخر = 55 جنية / م3 غير شامل نقل المخلفات
م3 حفر رمال = 6 جنية حفر فقط بدون نقل المخلفات يضاف في المتوسط من 5 الى 6 جنية / م3 نقل مخلفات على حسب مسافة النقل للمقالب والوقت المستغرق لكل نقله 
م3 ردم رمال نظيفة من خارج الموقع = 18- 20 جنيه اذا كان سعر التوريد للمتر المكعب من الرمال 12 جنيه 
م2 عزل اساسات 
عزل بيتومين عادى على البارد 6 جنيه / م2
عزل بيتومين مؤكسد 10 - 12 جنية / م2 
عزل بيتومين مؤكسد : عادى بنسبة 1:3 = 8 - 9 جنيه / م2
م3 خرسانة عادية :- 
قواعد منفصله = 320 الى 350 جنية / م3 جهد خرسانه 200 كجم / سم2
لبشه = 250 الى 270 جنية / م3 جهد الخرسانه 200 كجم / سم2
م3 خرسانة مسلحة :-
الاساسات ( 80 كجم حديد / م3 في المتوسط ) = 930 - 950 كجم / م3
اعمدة ( 160 كجم حديد / م3 في المتوسط ) = 1450 - 1500 كجم / م3
اسقف ( 100 كجم حديد / م3 في المتوسط ) = 1100 - 1150 كجم / م3
م2 مبانى :- 
سمك 10 سم 45 جنيه / م2
سمك 12 سم 50 - 55 جنية / م2 
مبانى م3 : - 380 - 420 جنية / م3
م2 بياض :-
مواصفات بؤج فقط = 25 جنية / م2
مواصفات بؤج واوتار = 30 جنية / م2 
مواصفات تركيب زوايا فليسبيكو بالاضافه الى التأكيس والزوى والتربيع 40 جنية / م2
م2 دهانات : - 
دهانات بلاستيك لون ابيض سكيب او سايبس = 16 جنية / م2
دهانات بلاستيك الوان سكيب او سكيب = 18 جنية / م2
دهانات جوتن حسب اللون المطلوب ( داخلى ) = 20 - 25 جنية / م2
صحى مقطوعية
الصحى اسعار خامات المواسير الصرف والتغذيه في حدود 2000 جنية
اسعار المصنعيات للحمام والمطبخ = 1000 
القطع والاكسسوارت حسب الطلب في المتوسط 
حوض جرافينا = 300 جنيه 
قاعدة جرافينا = 650 جنيه 
حوض استانلس عين واحده = 120
اما اسعار ديوارفيت
حوض = 600 جنيه
القاعده = 900 - 1250 
حوض استانلس بصفايه وعين = 280
كهربة مقطوعية
في المتوسط الخامات = 2000 - 2500 بخلاف الاكسسوارت 
المصنعيات = 1200 - 1500
نجارة باب و شباك مقطوعية
باب غرفه حشو 300 - 400 جنيه
باب قشره ارو = 450 جنيه
باب شقه قشره ارو = 450 - 600
باب شقه حشو 450 - 650
الشبابيك مقاس 100 *100 او 120 * 120 في المتوسط من 250 الى 350 جنية بخلاف الزجاج والسلك 
اسعار التركيب من 50 الى 60 جنيه في المتوسط للقطعه الواحده
م2 اسقف معلقة :-
بلاطات فينيل 60 * 60 = 70 - 80 جنيه / م2
اسقف الواح جبس من الجبس الابيض انتاج شركه كنف = 100 - 120 جنيه م م2
جبس اخضر للحمامات = 120 جنيه / م2
جبس احمر للمطابخ = 130 جنية / م2
الاسعار عاليه هى متوسط الاسعار السائده في مصر
* اعمال الهيكل الخرسانى شامل اعمال التصميم وعمل الجسات والتنفيذ والاشراف على التنفيذ
المتر المسطح للدور الواحد في المتوسط تتراوح تكلفته من 300 - 350 جنيه / م2
* اعمال النصف تشطيب بعد الهيكل الخرسانى وتشمل 
- اعمال المبانى
- اعمال البياض الداخلى والخارجى
- اعمال الحلوق الخشبيه
- اعمال التمديدات الكهربائيه ( خراطيم فقط )
- اعمال التمديدات الكهربائيه للصواعد وكذلك انارة السلم
- اعمال تشطيب السلم والمدخل من رخام او جرانيت من انواع متوسطة التكاليف
- اعمال وصلات التغذية بالمياه والصرف الصحى حتى كل وحده مع انهاء الخطوط الرئيسيه للصواعد
- اعمال عزل الحمامات .
تكلفة كل ما سبق تحسب كمتوسط تكلفة للمتر المسطح من الوحده = 150 - 200 جنيه / م2 
اجمالى تكلفة المتر المسطح من الهيكل حتى النصف تشطيب = 500 - 600 جنية / م2
* اعمال التشطيبات تختلف وتتفاوت كليا وجزئيا حسب نوع التشطيبات والخامات لها ومستواها وسعرها 
فتبدأ من خامات محليه بسيطه التكاليف الى خامات مستوره باهظة الثمن 
وكفكره عامه تتفاوت التشطيبات في المتوسط من 
275 جنية / م2 الى 750 جنية / م2 للتشطيبات المعتاده
ترتيب تنفيذ الاعمال هى كالتالى 
1- اعمال الهيكل الخرسانى 
2- اعمال المبانى بالتوالى وممكن ان تكون بالتوازى مع تنفيذ الهيكل
3-اعمال البياض والتمديدات الكهربائية والحلوق الزفره :- وتأتى في نفس التوقيت متداخله جزئيا كالتالى 
- نبدأ بالتكسير لاعمال الكهرباء ( الخراطيم ) بالحوائط
- تليها اعمال الطرطشه 
- يتم تركيب الخراطيم بالحوائط 
- يتم عمل البؤج والاوتار
- يتم تثبيت الحلوق الزفره ( او الحلق الغشيم ) Soft wood 
- يتم تركيب العلب الكهربائية وتثبيتها 
- يتم تركيب سلك الشبك اعلى الخراطيم وفى الفواصل ما بين المبانى والخرسانى ومن الممكن استبدال سلك الشبك بالفيبر فهو عملى اكثر واسهل في التركيب
- يتم تسليخ السلك وتركيب الزوايا المعدن من الحديد المجلفن ( الفلسبيكو ) في حالة نص البند على تنفيذها .
- تتم اعمال البطانه ( الملو ) ويليها مباشرة في نفس اليوم اعمال الضهاره ( تشطيب السطح )
4- اعمال صواعد الكهرباء بالسلالم 
5- اعمال البياض للواجهات .
6- اعمال التمديدات للتغذية بالمياه 
7 - اعمال العزل للارضية الحمامات والمطابخ في حالة عزلها
8 - اعمال عزل الرطوبه والعزل الحرارى للسطح.
9- اعمال سحب السلك للدوائر المختلفة 
9 - اعمال سحب الكابلات للصواعد 
10 - اعمال التبليط للسطح 
11- اعمال التأسيس للدهانات للاسقف والحوائط وتشمل التجليخ والسيلر واوجه المعجون .
12- اعمال تمديدات الصحى ويشمل المواسير والوصلات للحمامات والمطابخ 
12- اعمال التبليط للارضيات او تشطيبها حسب نوع التشطيب .
13 - اعمال تشطيب حوائط الحمامات والمطابخ حسب تشطيبها .
14- اعمال تشطيب الواجهات ببنودها المختلفه .
15- اعمال تشطيب السلالم والمداخل .
16- اعمال تشطيب حتى الوجه النهائى للدهانات 
17 - تركيب القطع للصحى من احواض وقواعد وبنيوهات وخلافه
18 - اعمال تركيب الابواب والشبابيك بتشطيبها .
19 - اعمال تركيب اكسسوارت الكهرباء والمفاتيح والكشافات وخلافه
20 - اعمال الجلاء للارضيات . 
21 - اعمال تشطيب وجه نهائى للداهانات .
22- تركيب الخلاطات واكسسوارت الصحى
23- اعمال تشطيب الكهرباء بمشتملاتها .
22 - تركيب اكسسوارت الابواب والشبابيك .
23 - تركيب ورق الحائط 
24 - تركيب المرايات والبانوهات .
25 - مراجعة الدهانات ودهان الابواب وخلافه
26 - التلميع والنظافه والتسليم .

يتخلل البنود السابقه اعمال الاليكتروميكانيكال ان وجدت

م / طلعت محمد على
[email protected]​*


----------



## egyptsystem (13 يوليو 2014)

*استكمالا لموضوع العزل المائى و الحرارى و الصوتى*

*يا ريت يا كبير
ترتيب مراحل عزل السطح
ترتيب مراحل عزل حمام السباحة
ترتيب مراحل عزل اللبشة العادية

استكمالا لموضوع العزل المائى و الحرارى و الصوتى
ترتيب مراحل عزل الحمامات
ترتيب مراحل عزل الحوائط المسلحة

ترتيب مراحل العزل الحرارى للحوائط الخارجية و الداخلية

ترتيب مراحل العزل الصوتى للاسقف و الحوائط و الارضيات

رجاء الاجابة

ده مهم جدا للمهندس الخريج

شكرا لهذا العطاء بلا حدود​*


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (13 يوليو 2014)

egyptsystem قال:


> *يا ريت يا كبير
> ترتيب مراحل عزل السطح
> ترتيب مراحل عزل حمام السباحة
> ترتيب مراحل عزل اللبشة العادية​*



السلام عليكم 
مراحل عزل السطح : -
1- صب خرسانه الميول او الخرسانه الخفيفه light weight concrete في حالة تنفيذها بالسطح لتخليق الميول المطلوبه وفى الغالب يتم تنفيذها في الاسطح ذات المساحات الواسعه ويتم ذلك 
- عمل اوتار من المبانى 
 - صب الخرسانه وفرمجتها بمنسوب الاوتار .
2- عمل طبقة لياسه من الاسمنت والرمل .
3- عمل رقبة الزجاجه بعمل استدارة للزوايا والحواف من نفس مونه اللياسه 
4- تنفيذ عزل الرطوبه على حسب نوعه .
5 - اختبار العزل 
6 - تنفيذ العزل الحرارى على حسب نوعه سواء عن طريق الصب او عن طريق الالواح الجاهزة من الفوم .
7 - تنفيذ طبقة حماية اعلى العزل .
8 - تنفيذ اعمال التبليط للارضيات على حسب التشطيب .

هناك مدرسه اخرى تميل الى تنفيذ العزل الحرارى اولا ويليها عزل الرطوبه ويعيب هذه الطريقة عدم ظهور عيوب عزل الرطوبه في حالة وجود عيوب 
انا اميل الى الطريقة الاولى لدقتها .


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (13 يوليو 2014)

مراحل عزل حمامات السباحه 
1- تنفيذ طبقة الخرسانه العاديه للارضيات لبشه
2- تنفيذ اعمال مبانى بداير حمام السباحه
3- تنفيذ طبقة عزل الرطوبه للارضيات والحوائط متصله 
4- تنفيذ طبقة الحمايه للارضيات - صب الخرسانه المسلحة للارضيات ويليها الخرسانه المسلحة للحوائط
5 - تنفيذ طبقة عزل اسمنتى من الاديكور ام او غيرها لعزل الحوائط من الداخل .
6 - تشطيب الحمام من الداخل .

ومن الممكن تنفيذ الحوائط الخرسانيه اولا قبل تنفيذ المبانى ويليها طبقة العزل من الخارج ( membran) والمبانى للجماية بعد ذلك مع العزل الداخلى بمواد عزل اسمنتيه


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (13 يوليو 2014)

مراحل تنفيذ اعمال العزل للأساسات اللبشه
1- تنفيذ طبقة الخرسانه العادية 
2- تنفيذ اعمال مبانى بداير اللبشه
3- تنفيذ اعمال العزل رولات من مواد مناسبة على حسب التوصيف
4- تنفيذ طبقة حماية للعزل الافقى
5- تنفيذ اعمال الحدادة والصب


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (13 يوليو 2014)

مراحل عزل الحمامات والمطابخ 
1- اعمال النظافة وعمل المرمات لسطح الخرسانه في حالة وجدوها
2- اعمال طبقة اللياسه اسفل العزل وعمل رقبة الزجاجه

3- تنفيذ طبقة العزل 
4- اختبار العزل
5- تنفيذ طبقة اللياسه اعلى العزل لحمايته


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (13 يوليو 2014)

العزل الحرارى للحوائط الداخلية والخارجيه :- 
يتم ذلك بوضع طبقة طبقة عزل الحراره ( الواح من الفوم غالبا ) بين الحوائط بمعنى يتم تنفيذ حائطين من المبانى يترك بينهما مسافة لوضع طبقة العزل ( 5 سم غالبا ) فيتم ترك مسافه من 7 الى 10 سم 
مثال تنفيذ حائطين من الطوب سمك 10 سم لكل منهما مع ترك مسافة 10 سم بينهما توضع بها طبقة العزل وبذلك يكون اجمالى سمك الحائط = 30 سم


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (13 يوليو 2014)

عزل الصوت :- 
يتم تنفيذه قبل الطبقة النهائية للتشطيب 
بمعنى لو طلب تنفيذ عزل الصوت للحوائط مثلا 
يتم تنفيذ طبقة العزل على المبانى على حسب نوع العزل والشائع هو الصوف الصخرى وذلك لتوفره ورخص ثمنه 
ثم بعد ذلك على حسب التشطيب من الممكن تنفيذ تشطيب جيبس بورد اعلاها .
او تنفيذ مبانى بجانب العزل يليها طبقات التشطيب المختلفة .
او تنفيذ تجاليد من الخشب اعلى علافات تثبت على العزل 
يتم ذلك حسب نوعية التشطيب 

وذا كان الغرض هو تقسيم المكان وعزله من الممكن تنفيذ ذلك بعمل حوائط من الواح الجيبس بورد يوضع العزل بداخلها وتنفذ طبقتين من الجبس يليها طبقة العزل ثم طبقتين اخريتين من الجبس

في حالة الاسقف يتم تنفيذها بنفس الطريقه


----------



## egyptsystem (13 يوليو 2014)

*ترتيب مراحل العزل*

*ترتيب مراحل العزل​*


----------



## egyptsystem (13 يوليو 2014)

*الشكر الواجب*

*شكرا يا كبير على هذا العطاء المتجدد و المتواصل
رجاء شرح خطوات عمل الكهربائى
مع توضيح قطر و نوعية الخراطيم و المواسير
و ارتفاع المفاتيح البرايز اللمبات الجدارية لوحة التوزيع الجرس
عن منسوب تشطيب الارضيات
رجاء الشرح باسهاب​*


----------



## egyptsystem (14 يوليو 2014)

*الشكر الواجب*

*

egyptsystem قال:



شكرا يا كبير على هذا العطاء المتجدد و المتواصل
رجاء شرح خطوات عمل الكهربائى
مع توضيح قطر و نوعية الخراطيم و المواسير
و ارتفاع المفاتيح البرايز اللمبات الجدارية لوحة التوزيع الجرس
عن منسوب تشطيب الارضيات
رجاء الشرح باسهاب​

أنقر للتوسيع...


رجاء توضيح سمك سلك
المفاتيح البرايز الجرس اللمبات الجدارية
السخان التكييف الغسالة الفول اوتوماتيك
الصواعد
نوعية الاكسسوارات
رجاء شرح وافى
لضعف المادة العلمية فى هذا البند​*


----------



## egyptsystem (14 يوليو 2014)

*ترتيب مراحل العزل*

*الخرسانه المسلحه :-
العوامل التى تحدد تكلفة تنفيذ اعمال الخرسانه
1- الخامات
حديد
خرسانه
2- المصنعيات
- النجارة
- الحدادة
-الصب
3- الشده المستخدمه في التنفيذ ونوعها ومكوناتها
اولا الخامات :
- تغير الاسعار بشكل متزايد ومستمر على مستوى العالم وعدم ثباته
- ارتباط تلك الصناعات الثقيلة بالطاقة واسعار المنتجات البترولية المختلفة واسعار الغاز الطبيعى
اعتقد أن حادثه تحدث هنا او هناك او خبر سياسى او اقتصادى يؤثر مباشرة على اسعار النفط واسعار الغاز الطبيعى ومن ثم يمتد ذلك التأثير الى تلك الصناعات المهمة ومنها الحديد والاسمنت .
ومن هنا نلاحظ العوامل العديدة والتغيرات الغير المحتملة والغير متوقعه التى تحدث فى اى وقت من الاوقات .
- دعم الطاقة ورفع الدعم وعدم رفع الدعم ورفع الدعم كليا ورفع الدعم جزئيا اعتقد انها كلها مصطلحات مهمة تشير الى أن سياسة الحكومات على المدى القصير والبعيد تحدد اسعار السوق بشكل كبير
- اعتقد أن وضوح الرؤى للحكومات واتباع سياسات محددة ومعروفة سلفا مع وضع الخطط طويلة الاجل يساعد كثيرا فى فهم مجريات السوق وتحرك الاسعار ومدى الزيادة المتبعة .
- الضرائب المباشرة التى تفرضها الحكومات على المصانع مباشرة ومنها ضريبة الارباح الصناعية وضريبة المبيعات وكذلك الدمغات الخاصة وغيرها والتى يتم خصمها من المنبع ( من المصنع ) تؤثر بكل تأكيد تأثيرا مباشرا على سعر المنتج النهائى
فى دولة مثل مصر تفرض الحكومه ضريبة مبيعات بقيمة ثابتة 10 %
يتم تطبيقها فى كل المصانع على سعر المنتج مباشرة ومنها مصانع الحديد والاسمنت و تدرس الحكومة فرض زيادة فى ضريبة المبيعات بقيمة 7% وهذا الخبر غير مؤكد يتم تداوله ونفيه وتأكيده وعدم صحته وهكذا
عدم وضوح الاستراتجيات وعدم القدرة على تطبيقها يصعب من مسئولية ( المقاول ) فى دراسة الاسعار ووضع اسعار يتم تطبيقها على فترة مشروع قد تكون ليست بالقصيرة و اعتقد انها من اصعب الامور التى تمر على المقاول عند تحليل السعر فهو فى حيرة من امره
بالاضافة الى العوامل السابقة فلكل دولة خصوصيتها فى تحديد قيمة الاسعار للمنتجات المختلفة و يتم ذلك بتطبيق سياسات معينة ومنها تطبيق اتفاقيات دولية معينة تسمح بتبادل السلع
او فرض جمارك بقيم معينة كذلك للسلع المختلفة 
او حظر استيراد سلع معينة .
- عامل النقل للخامات من العوامل المهمة فكلما بعد موقع المشروع عن موقع التصنيع والتوزيع يزداد السعر
فمثلا ما يخص حديد التسليح فتجد اسعار محافظات الصعيد تزداد بقيمة حوالى 100 جنية للطن عن سعره داخل القاهرة الكبرى .
2- اما فيما يخص المصنعيات
النجارة والحدادة والصب 
فلا يخفى على احد التطور الهائل الذى حدث فى شدات النجارة على سبيل المثال فمن الشدات الخشبية التقليدية ( العروق واللتزانة ) الى الشدات المعدنية المختلفة واستخدام الواح البليوود الى الشدات الهيدروليكية
والملاحظ انه كلما زاد هذا التطور فأن قيمة الشدة نفسها يزداد سعرها وتقل قيمة المصنعية فالمجهود المبذول فى شدة معدنية جاهرة يقل كثيرا عن المجهود الذى يتطلبة عمل شدة خشبية 
وحسب امتلاك الشركة او المقاول لتلك الشدات اوالشدات خشبية تتحدد التكاليف
اما فيما يخص اعمال الصب فلا يخفى على احد التطور الهائل الذى حدث فى طرق الصب من طرق صب تقليدية ( بالقروانه والجردل ) الى استخدام الخلاطات الى محطات الخرسانة الجاهزة بانواعها وتجهيزاتها المختلفة وانواع البامب المتحرك او الثابت الى معدات احدث ( احد منتجات الشركات الاوربية عربة ترانس ميكس تعمل كمحطة متنقله تجهز وتصب فى نفس التوقيت)
وكلما كانت التكنولوجيا متوفرة فى اعتقادى سيؤثر ذلك بالايجاب على التكاليف ومن ثم السعر 
اعتقد أن التفكير فى استخدام طرق تقليدية فى الصب بات من الماضى
ومع ذلك فنحن مضطرين لاستخدامه فى اوقات كثيرة لظروف شتى ومن ثم وجب علينا تحليل السعر حسب المكونات والطريقة التقليدية فى الصب
1. اسعار الخامات في المتوسط
حديد التسليح طن = يتراوح من 5500 جنيه
الاسمنت البورتلاندى العادى يتراوح ما بين 740 - 770 جنيه / طن
اسعار الصب : على حسب محتوى الاسمنت وجهد الخرسانه وطريقة الصب المتبعه
اسعار المصنعيات شامله العده الخشبيه
- الاساسات
قواعد منفصله من 150 - 180 جنيه / م3
لبشه خرسانه عاديه
من 100 - 120 جنيه / م3
الاعمدة والاسقف للدور الارضى من 160 الى 200 جنيه / م3
الاعمدة والاسقف للدور المتكرر نفس الاسعار السابقه يضاف اليها علاوه 10 جنية / م3 للدور الواحد
تقل تلك الاسعار في حالة الاسقف flat slab بنسبه تصل الى حوالى 10 %
الاسعار السابقه هى متوسط الاسعار المبدئيه وكل حاله تختلف عن الاخرى ولكل منشأ ظروفه الخاصه به والتى تؤثر بكل تأكيد على السعر
والى بنود الاعمال مباشرة والتى تحتوى على الكثير من التفاصيل
خرسانة مسلحة للأساسات :- بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الأساسات [ قواعد منفصلة ] حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات التنفيذية والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادي للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهزالميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
يشمل بند الاساسات قواعد منفصله القواعد والسملات والشدادات في حالة وجودها
التكاليف المباشره :-
1- حديد التسليح : - نقوم بحساب كمية الحديد / م3 حسب تفريدة الحديد ( طريقة رص وتوزيع الحديد )
وذلك بقسمة كمية الحديد / كمية الخرسانه المسلحة للقواعد وتشمل كمية الحديد الحديد المستخدم لاشارات الاعمدة حيث يتم تحميل كميته على القواعد
وكذلك تشمل الحسابات كميات الحديد للسملات والشدادات وبادىء السلم وخلافه
في المتوسط تكون كمية الحديد للأساسات قواعد منفصله من 75 - 85 كجم / م3 وتؤخذ في المتوسط 80 كجم / م3
وبالتالى تكلفة حديد التسليح = 80 * 5.5 = 440 جنية / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جنية / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر 170 جنية / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 4 جنية / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جنية / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 440 + 5+330+170 + 4+5 = 954 جنية / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 954 *.5 = 477 جنية / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 954 + 477 = 1431 جنية / م3
( تقريبا 205 دولار / م3 )
في حالة وجود عدة خشبيه لدى الشركة وتم اسناد اعمال الحدادة والنجاره بدون عدة لمقاول باطن ستكون تكلفة المصنعيات كالتالى
- اعمال الحدادة للأساسات = 30 - 35 جنية / م3
- اعمال النجارة = 70 - 85 جنية / م3
- هالك الخشب يتم حسابه في المتوسط =15- 20 جنية / م3
وبالتالى ستكون تكلفة المتر المكعب = 30 + 80 + 20 = 130 جنية / م3
واذا ما قورن الفرق في التكاليف في حالة اسناد الاعمال لمقاول باطن بعده او بدون سيكون الفرق
= 170- 130 = 40 جنية / م3
او ما يعادل كنسبة = 40 / 1430 * 100 = 2.8 % او ما يقل عن 3 % من سعر البند
في حالة وجود نسب عاليه من الاملاح والكبريتات يستخدم اسمنت مقاوم للكبريتات وتكون صيغة البند :-
خرسانة مسلحة للأساسات :- بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الأساسات [ قواعد منفصلة ] حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات التنفيذية والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي مقاوم للكبريتات للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
نفس تكاليف البند السابق فقط سيزداد تكلفة منتج الخرسانه بنفس النسبه في زيادة سعر الاسمنت من اسمنت بورتلاندى عادى الى اسمنت مقاوم للكبريتات
الفرق في السعر في حدود 50 جنية / طن
تكلفة الخرسانه ستزداد بقيمة 50 *7 / 20 = 17.5 جنية / م3
مما سيؤدى الى زيادة سعر البند في حدود 25 جنية / م3
سيكون السعر الاجمالى م3 = 1455 جنية / م3
او ما يوازى 208 دولار / م3
خرسانة مسلحة للأساسات ( قواعد شريطيه ) :-
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الأساسات [ قواعد شريطية ] حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات التنفيذية والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي مقاوم للكبريتات للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
نفس طريقة التحليل السابقه فقط متوسط كمية الحديد سيكون اعلى واسعار المصنعيات ستكون اقل
- كمية الحديد في المتوسط ستكون في حدود 95 - 100 كجم / م3
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 100 *55= 550 جنيه
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جنية / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر 120 جنية / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 4 جنية / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جنية / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 550 + 5+330+120 + 4+5 = 1014 جنية / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1014 *.5 = 507جنية / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 1014 + 507 = 1521 جنية / م3
( تقريبا 217 دولار / م3 )
خرسانة مسلحة للأساسات ( لبشه مسلحه ) :-
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الأساسات [ لبشه مسلحه ] حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادى للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
- كمية الحديد في المتوسط ستكون في حدود 50 - 60 كجم / م3
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 55 *5.5= 302 جنيه
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جنية / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر 100 جنية / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 3 جنية / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 4 جنية / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 302 + 5+330+100 + 3+4 = 744جنية / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 744 *.5 = 372 جنية / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 744 + 372 = 1116 جنية / م3
( تقريبا 159 دولار / م3 )
خرسانة مسلحة للحوائط السانده :-
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الحوائط السانده حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادى للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
- كمية الحديد في المتوسط ستكون في حدود 100 - 110 كجم / م3
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 105 *5.5= 577 جنيه
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جنية / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر 170 جنية / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 5 جنية / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جنية / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 577 + 5+330+170 + 5+5 = 1092جنية / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1092 *.5 = 546 جنية / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 1092 + 546 = 1638 جنية / م3
( تقريبا 234 دولار / م3 )
خرسانة مسلحة للخوازيق:- بالمتر الطولي توريد وعمل خوازيق ميكانيكي بالتفريغ من الخرسانة المسلحة بالأبعاد والأطوال والتسليح المبين باللوحات التنفيذية وخرسانة الخازوق ذات محتوي اسمنتي لا يقل عن 400كجم أسمنت بولاتلاندي عادي للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الأنشائية مع الدمك الميكانيكي جيدا و المعالجة وعلي ان تحقق الخرسانة رتبة لا تقل عن 300 كجم/سم2 والسعر يشمل اجراء اختبار التحميل ويشمل كل ما يلزم حسب اصول الصناعه والمواصفات قطر 40 سم
( مثال : خوازيق قطر 40 سم وباجمالى طول 20 م .. والتسليح 8 قطر 16 مم وبطول 12 م وكانات حلزونيه قطر 8 مم والمسافه البينيه 15 سم )
كمية الحديد للخازوق الواحد = 8 ×12×1.58= 152 كجم
كانات بقطر 8 مم بطريقة تقريبه = 35 كجم
اجمالى الحديد = 152+35 = 187 كجم
اجمالى كمية الخرسانه للخازوق الواحد = 3.14 * 0.2*0.2*20= 2.5 م3
باضافه كمية 0.25 م3 هالك خرسانه بعد صب الخازوق
اجمالى الخرسانه = 2.5 + 0.25= 2.75 م3
حساب التكاليف المباشره :-
كمية الحديد = 187 * 5.5 = 1028 جنيه
مصنعيات الحديد شامل اللحام = 200 جنيه للخازوق الواحد
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحه
تكلفة م3 خرسانه جهد 300 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت لا يقل عن 400 كجم / م3 شامل اضافات مؤخرات الشك وشامل الصب باستخدام البامب التكلفه = 400 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخازوق الواحد = 400 × 2.75 = 1100
اجمالى تكلفة الخازوق من الخامات والصب = 1028 +200+1100 = 2328 جنيه
تكلفة المتر الطولى = 2328 / 20 = 116.4 جنيه / م . ط
تكلفة المتر الطولى باستخدام ماكينة الخوازيق = 50 - 60 جنيه / م .ط ( حسب عدد الخوازيق )
اجمالى التكلفة للمتر الطولى = 116.4 +55 = 171.4 جنيه
التكلفة الغير مباشرة وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 171.4*0.5= 85.7 جنيه / م.ط
اجمالى السعر للمتر الطولى =171.4+ 85.7 = 257 جنية / م.ط ( تقريبا )
او ما يوازى 37 دولار / م .ط
خرسانة مسلحة للاعمدة :-
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الاعمدة والحوائط حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادى للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
التكاليف المباشرة :-
تتباين كمية حديد التسليح للاعمدة ( لكل م3 ) من منشأ لاخر على حسب التصميم وعدد الادوار والاحمال على المنشأ وغيرها وتتراوح في المتوسط ما بين 140 كجم - 180 كجم / م3 في المنشأت العادية الى ما يزيد عن 200 كجم / م3 لمنشأت اخرى ويجب حساب كمية الحديد للاعمدة بعناية تامه 
وفى هذا المثال ستتم الدراسه على كمية حديد 160 كجم / م3 لمنشأ يتكون من خمسة ادوار
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 160 *5.5= 880 جنيه / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 8 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جنية / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر لاعمدة للدور الارضى = 170 جنية / م3
اضافة علاوه 10 جنية لكل دور تكون اجمالى العلاوة = 4 * 10 = 40 جنية
تكلفة الدور الاخير = 170 + 40 = 210 جنية / م3
متوسط التكلفة للمصنعيات كمتوسط للمبنى ككل = ( 170 + 210 ) / 2 = 190 جنية / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 10 جنية / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جنية / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 880 + 8+330+190 + 10+5 = 1423جنية / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1423 *.5 = 711.5 جنية / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 1423 + 711.5 = 2134.5 جنية / م3 ( 2135 تقريبا )
(او ما يوازى تقريبا 305 دولار / م3 )
خرسانة مسلحة للهيكل الخرسانى ( بلاطات مصمته وكمرات وسلالم ):-
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة للهيكل الخرسانى لزوم البلاطات المصمته والكمر والسلالم حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادى للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل على الوجة الاكمل
التكاليف المباشرة :-
كمية حديد التسليح للاسقف المصمته ( بلاطات وكمر ) تتراوح في المتوسط 100 كجم / م3
وفى هذا المثال ستتم الدراسه على كمية حديد 100 كجم / م3 لمنشأ يتكون من خمسة ادوار
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 100 *5.5= 550 جنيه / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جنية / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر للدور الارضى = 170 جنية / م3
اضافة علاوه 10 جنية لكل دور تكون اجمالى العلاوة = 4 * 10 = 40 جنية
تكلفة الدور الاخير = 170 + 40 = 210 جنية / م3
متوسط التكلفة للمصنعيات كمتوسط للمبنى ككل = ( 170 + 210 ) / 2 = 190 جنية / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 4 جنية / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جنية / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 880 + 5+330+190 + 4+5 = 1084جنية / م3

التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1423 *.5 = 542 جنية / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 1084 + 542 = 1626 جنية / م3
(او ما يوازى تقريبا 232 دولار / م3 )
خرسانة مسلحة سمك 15 سم للارضيات slab on grade :-
بالمتر المسطح توريد و عمل خرسانة مسلحة للارضيات بسمك 15 سم وشبكتين حديد تسليح 6 قطر 12 مم فى الأتجاهين علوي وسفلي والخرسانه ذات جهد 250 كجم / سم2 على الا يقل محتوى الاسمنت عن 350 كجم / م3 مع الهز الميكانيكى جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته وكل ما يلزم لنهو العمل على الوجه الاكمل
التكاليف المباشرة :-
كمية حديد التسليح للمتر المسطح = 24 * 0.888 = 21.3 كجم
اضافة نسبة هالك 3 % = 21.3 * 0.03 = 0.7 كجم / م2
اجمالى كمية الحديد = 22 كجم / م2
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 22 *5.5= 121 جنيه / م2
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 1 جنية / م2
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط = 330 جنية / م3
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 330 * 0.15 = 49.5 جنية / م2
اعمال الحداده = 5 جنية / م2
فى المعتاد يتم صب طبقة خرسانة الارضيه تحددها اعمال المبانى اى بدون اعمال نجاره اما فى حالة الحالات التى تتطلب اعمال نجاره يتم حساب تكلفة المتر المسطح على حسب الحاله
اعمال الفرمجه والهز تكلفة المتر المسطح =0.75 جنية / م2
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 0.5 جنية / م2
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 121 + 1+49.5+5 + 0.75+0.5 = 177.75جنية / م2 تقريبا 178 جنية / م2
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 178 *.5 = 89 جنية / م2
سعر المتر المكعب = 178+ 89 = 267 جنية / م2
(او ما يوازى تقريبا 38 دولار / م2 )
البلاطات الممسوسه من الخرسانة المسلحة سمك 15 سم :-
بالمتر المسطح توريد و عمل خرسانة مسلحة للبلاطات الممسوسه بسمك 15 سم مع تنفيذ شبكة من حديد التسليح 6 قطر 12 مم فى الأتجاهين والخرسانه ذات جهد 300 كجم /سم2 على الا يقل محتوى الاسمنت عن 400 كجم / م3 مع الهز الميكانيكى جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي باستخدام الهليكوبتر مع استخدام hardener للسطح والتقطيع باستخدام المنشار فى الاتجاهين وكل ما يلزم لنهو العمل على الوجه الاكمل طبقا لاصول الصناعة والمواصفات
التكاليف المباشرة :-
يتم تنفيذ البند السابق بعمل شرائح باستخدام الكمر المعدنى بارتفاع 15 سم
وبعرض لا يزيد عن 6 م وفى المعتاد يتم تنفيذه كل 4.05 م وذلك لسببين
1- سهولة التنفيذ لاعمال التسويه للسطح والقد والفرمجه
2- تقليل هالك الحديد حيث يتم تقطيع السيخ ( 12 م ) على ثلاثة اجزاء كل 4 م
ويتم بعدها تقطيع البلاطات فى نفس الاتجاة كل 4.05 على نفس التقسيم للبلاطات 
وفى الاتجاة الاخر كل 4 او 5 او 6 م 
يتم الربط بين شرائح البلاطات باستخدام dowels بطول 65 مرة قطر السيخ المستخدام ويتم ذلك بتثبيت ذلك الحديد فى فتحات موجودة بالكمر المعدنى او يتم فتحها بالكمرات على حسب العدد 

كمية حديد التسليح للمتر المسطح = 12 * 0.888 = 10.65 كجم / م2
حديد الربط بين البلاطات = ( 6*.6 *0.888 ) / 4 = 0.8 كجم / م2
اضافة نسبة هالك 3 % = 11.45* 0.03 = 0.35 كجم / م2
اجمالى كمية الحديد = 11.8 كجم / م2
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 11.8 *5.5= 65 جنيه / م2
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 0.5 جنية / م2
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 300 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 400 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط = 370 جنية / م3
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 370 * 0.15 = 55.5 جنية / م2
اعمال الحداده = 2 جنية / م2
اعمال النجارة باستخدام الكمر المعدنى واعمال الفرمجة والتسويه والمس والتقطيع =10جنية /م2
اعمال استخدام مصلبات السطح hardener معدل الاستهلاك متوسطه 4 كجم / م2
سعر الطن فى المتوسط من 2400 جنية / طن
تكلفة المتر المسطح من مصلبات السطح = 4*2.4 = 9.6 جنية / م2
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 0.5 جنية / م2
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 65 + 0.5+55.5+2 + 10+9.6+0.5 = 143 جنية / م2
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 143 *.5 = 71.5 جنية / م2
سعر المتر المكعب = 143+ 71.5 = 214.5 جنية / م2
(او ما يوازى تقريبا 31 دولار / م2 )
11- بلاطات الاسقف الهوردى
hollow block slabs
ويستخدم هذا النوع من البلاطات في المساحات الكبيره والتى تتطلب سمك كبير لتغطية قيمة العزوم وكذلك قيم الترخيم ومن ثم نلجأ لا ستخدام هذا النوع من البلاطات والتى تتميز بوزن اقل من البلاطات المصمته وبلاطات ال flat slab
ويتكون هذا النظام من عدة عناصر
1- الاعصاب ويتم تنفيذها بين البلوكات وقد تكون في اتجاه واحد او اتجاهين .
2- البلوكات والتى يتم تنفيذها في منتصف البلاطات وقد تكون البلوكات عباره عن طوب اسمنتى او بلوكات من الحجر الجيرى او بلوكات من الفوم foam .
3- المخدات
4- الكمرات
ولتحليل سعر المتر المكعب من بلاطات الهودرى لابد من الالمام الجيد بنوع البلوكات المستخدمه واحجامها وسعرها وكذلك الحساب الدقيق لكميات الحديد بالبلاطات والتى تتنوع ما بين حديد الاعصاب وحديد الكمرات وكذلك حديد المخدات وحديد البلاطة اعلى الاعصاب .
وكذلك من العوامل المؤثره نوع الشده المسخدمة وارتفاع السقف 
بالمتر المكعب خرسانه مسلحة لبلاطات الاسقف المفرغه hollow block ذات الاعصاب في الاتجاهين والبلوكات مصنوعه من الفوم المفرغ سمك 20 سم وبغطاء من الخرسانه المسلحة سمك 7 سم حسب الابعاد الموضحة بالرسومات وبخرسانه لا يقل اجهادها عن 250 كجم / سم2 بعد 28 يوم وبمحتوى اسمنت لا يقل عن 350 كجم / م3 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو الاعمال على الوجه الاكمل حسب اصول الصناعه والمواصفات مما جميعه بالمتر المكعب 
التكاليف المباشرة :-
كمية حديد التسليح للاسقف الهوردى تتراوح في المتوسط 120 كجم / م3 الى 130 كجم / م3
وفى هذا المثال ستتم الدراسه على كمية حديد 125 كجم / م3
تكلفة حديد ا لتسليح = 125 *5.5= 687.5 جنيه / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جنية / م3
البلاطات عباره عن خرسانه مسلحه وبلوكات من الفوم يتم حساب نسبة الخرسانه الى نسبة البلوكات في كامل مسطح السقف وفى المعتاد تتراوح النسبة في المتوسط بنسبة 2/3 الى 1/ 3 خرسانه الى بلوكات على التوالى
تكلفة المتر المكعب من بلاطة السقف من الخرسانه
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جنية / م3
تكلفة م3 من بلاطات السقف = 330*2/3 = 220 جنية / م3
تكلفةالفوم للمتر المكعب الواحد من السقف
سعر الفوم كمتوسط = 900 جنية / م3
تكلفة الفوم = 900 *1/3 = 300 جنية / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط السعر= 250 جنية / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 4 جنية / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جنية / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 687.5 + 5+220+300+250 + 4+5 = 1471.5جنية / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1471.5 *.5 = 735.25 جنية / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 2207 جنية / م3
(او ما يوازى تقريبا 315 دولار / م3 )
12 -paneled beam slabs
ويستخدم هذا النوع من البلاطات في الفراغات الكبيره كالقاعات بأنواعها حيث تكون البلاطات بمساحات كبيره تصل الى 150 م2
وهو عباره عن شبكة من الكمرات المتقاطعه فى الاتجاهين تكون فيما بينها بلاطات ذات مساحات صغيره بابعاد تتراوح ما بين 2 - 5 م وفى هذا النوع من البلاطات تعمل الكمرات كشبكه لا يحمل اى منها الاخر حيث لا يوجد كمره حامله وكمره محموله وهناك شروط لا بد ان تتحقق حتى نضمن عدم حمل اى من الكمرات للاخرى وهى :-
1- لا بد ان تكون الكمرات من الخرسانه المسلحه ومن نفس المكونات ونفس الخرسانه وبنفس الاجهاد
2- يجب ان يكون ابعاد قطاع الكمرات متساوى اى يكون الارتفاع والعرض واحد لكل الكمرات
3- يجب ان يكون طول الكمرات متساوى تقريبا
وهناك عدة انواع من بلاطات البانلد بيم
1- simple panelled beam slab
وفيها تكون البلاطه غير ممتده في اى من الاتجاهين ويكون الارتكاز على اربعة اعمدة
2- continuos panelled beam salb
وفيها تكون البلاطة ممتده في اى من الاتجاهين او كلامهما
3- skew panelled beam salb
وفيها تكون البلاطه مقسمة بكمرات في اتجاه قطرى ( في اتجاه مائل )
4- panelled frams
وفيها تكون الكمرات المتقاطعه مرتكزه على اعمده وبالتالى تعمل مع الاعمدة ك fram
تحليل الاسعار :-
نفس طريقة تحليل الاسعار لاى بلاطه سقف مرتكزه على كمرات
فقط الاختلاف يكون في عدة نقاط اهمها
1- في المعتاد تستخدم هذه البلاطات في المساحات الكبيره والتى عادة يكون ارتفاعها كبير كالقاعات ومن ثم فان الشدة تكون معقدة بعض الشىء وتكاليفها تكون عالية
2- اسعار المصنعيات للحدادة والنجارة تكون اعلى
3- فك الشده يكون بعد فتره اطول ومن ثم يؤخذ ذلك في الحسبان عند تحليل السعر
4- نسبة حديد التسليح للمتر المكعب تكون اكبر وتصل في المتوسط الى 140 كجم / م3
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانه مسلحة لبلاطات الاسقف ذات الكمرات المتقاطعه من النوع CONTINOUS PANELLED BEAM حسب الابعاد والتسليح الموضح بالرسومات وبخرسانه لا يقل اجهادها عن 300 كجم / سم2 بعد 28 يوم وبمحتوى اسمنت لا يقل عن400 كجم / م3 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو الاعمال على الوجه الاكمل حسب اصول الصناعه والمواصفات مما جميعه بالمتر المكعب 
المعطيات :-
-Continous paneled beam slab
- نسبة الحديد 140 كجم / م3
- ارتفاع السقف 9 م
- اجهاد الخرسانه = 300 كجم / سم2
التكاليف المباشرة :-
تكلفة حديد ا لتسليح = 140 *5.5= 770 جنيه / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جنية / م3
تكلفة الصب باجهاد 300 كجم / سم2 = 370 جنية / م3
تكلفة المصنعيات لاعمال الشدة بارتفاع 9 م واعمال الحداده مع ترك الشده لوقت يتراوح ما بين 20 الى 25 يوم حتى ميعاد الفك .
سيكون متوسط السعر= 400 جنية / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 6 جنية / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 10 جنية / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 770 + 5+370+400 + 6+10 = 1561 جنيه/ م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1561 *.5 = 780.5 جنية / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 2341.5 جنية / م3
(او ما يوازى تقريبا 335 دولار / م3 )
13- بلاطة سقف solid flat slab سمك 20 سم = 20*15*0.20 = 60 م 3
الكمر الخارجى ( الداير ) بفرض كمر مقاس 20 * 60 سم 
كمية الخرسانه للكمر اسفل بلاطة السقف فقط = 0.2 *0.4*2* ( 20 +14.6)= 5.6 م3 
اجمالى كمية الخرسانه = 60+5.5 = 65.5 
تكلفة المتر المكعب :-
كمية الحديد في المتوسط = 120 كجم / م3
تكلفة الحديد = 120 *5.5 = 660 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحه جهد 275 كجم / سم2 شامله الصب بالبامب = 360 جنية 
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جنية / م3
اعمال المصعنيات بالعده الخشبيه = 170 جنية / م3
تكلفة اعمال الفرمجة للخرسانه = 4 جنية / م3
تكلفة المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جنية / م3
اجمالى التكلفة السابقه= 660+360+170 + 4+5 = 1194 جنية / م3
اضافه هامش ربح شامل المصروفات الاداريه 50 % = 1194* 0.50= 597
اجمالى السعر للكتر المكعب =1194+597= 1791 جنيه
البند السادس : - اعمال العزل
انواع العزل المائى والفروق فيما بينها
ويتحدد نوع العزل على حسب عوامل عديده اهمها
1-نوع وطبيعة العنصر المراد عزله
2- منسوب المياه الجوفيه وهل العنصر المعزول اعلى ام اسفل منها
3- نوع التربه وخصائصها
4- طببيعة استغلال المنشأ
5- اهمية المنشا وعمره الافتراضى
وياتى قبل هذا وذاك العامل الاقتصادى او التكاليف
تتطور المواد المستخدمه في العزل والمنتجات التى توفرها الشركات بسرعه مذهله وتتطور المواد المستخدمه من حيث سهولة الاستخدام وسرعة التنفيذ وغيرها
المواد البيتومينيه من اقدم وارخص الانواع المستخدمه في العزل
البيتومين المستخدم في العزل انواع منه
1- البيتومين العادى ( على العزل البارد )
2- البيتومين المؤكسد
3- البيتومين المختلط ( وهو خليط من المؤكسد والعادى )
الانواع السابقه تعطى طبقة رقيقه غير منفذة للماء تقاوم الاملاح والاكاسيد وتستخدم في العناصر اعلى منسوب المياه الجوفيه
بشرط ان تكون مردومه بالكامل
عيوبها
1- تتأثر بدرجة الحراره فتكون في الحاله السائله عند درجات الحراره المرتفعه وتكون بالحاله الصلبه عند درجات الحراره المنخفضه
2- تأثرها بالعوامل الجويه
3- لا تقاوم الصدأ
4- البيتومين المؤكسد مضر بالبيئه
* العزل باستخدام اللفائف البيتومينيه
وهى انواع عديده جدا تبدا من
1- الخيش المقطرن
2- الياف زجاجيه مشبعه بالبيتومين
3- الياف زجاجيه مغطاه بحبيبات معدنيه
وهذه اشهر الانواع منه وتختلف المسميات التجاريه على حسب الشركة المصنعه وكذلك يختلف السمك ويبدا من 2 مم فأعلى
من اهم مزاياه
1- مقاومة للعوامل الجويه
2- تتحمل الصدأ
3- قوة شد عاليه
4- مقاومة جيده جدا وخاصة النوعيين السفللين للاماكن المعرضة للمياه باستمرار كالخزانات ودورات المياه وغيرها

** العزل باستخدام المواد ذات الاساس الاسمنتى
وهى مركبات من الاسمنت المعالج كيميائيا باللدائن الصناعيه ومواد مالئه من الكوارتز تدهن به الاسطح الخرسانيه فتتغلل لدائنه الصناعية داخل المسام الخرسانية وتتم عده تفاعلات كيميائيه مكونه كريستالات صلبه تملأل المسام وتكون جزء لا يتجزأ من المنشأ
مميزاته
1- له نفس خصائص الجزء المعزول ( الخرسانه المسلحه )
2- غير ضار بمياه الشرب ولذلك يستخدم في خزاانات المياه من الداخل
3- يستخدم في الاماكن اسفل منسوب المياه الجوفيه حيث لا يتأثر بالمياه
4 - يمكن استخدامه على اسطح غير مستويه وغير منتظمه
5- سرعة وسهولة التنفيذ
اشهر نوع منه هو الاديكور ام
هناك عزل يصلح لحاله معينه ولا يصلح نوع آخر لها بمعنى
العزل باستخدام رولات العزل ( membrane ) يحتاج الى طبقة حمايه اعلاه
في حاله استخدامه في عزل سطح مبنى مثلا يتم تغطيته بطبقة لياسه لحمايته
وفى حالة استخدامه في العزل الرأسى ( عزل حائط خرسانى) يحتاج الى تنفيذ حائط مبانى لحمايته وكذلك في حالة استخدامه في عزل لبشه من الخارج يتم حمايته بتنفيذ حائط مبانى وقد تنفذ المبانى اولا ثم يتم العزل وبعدها صب الخرسانه
ومن ثم اذا كان الحائط الخرسانى الذى تود عزله لن ينفذ خلفه حائط مبانى خلف العزل لحمياته فان العزل باستخدام رولات العزل لن يكون مناسبا في مثل حالتك ولن يكون مجديا
اما العزل باستخدام المواد ذات الاساس الاسمنتى ( واشهرها الاديكور ام ) فهذا النوع من العزل ياخذ نفس خواص الخرسانه ولذلك فهو لايحتاج الى تنفيذ طبقة حمايه له
مثل استخدامه في العزل الداخلى لخزانات المياه وعزل ارضيه حمامات السباحه
في مثل حالتك فهو مناسب جدا ولا يحتاج الى اى حمايه
تكلفة هذا النوع من العزل في مصر ما يوازى 35 جنيه تكلفة فعليه
اما العزل باستخدام رولات العزل سمك 3 مم انتاج شركة انسومات على سبيل المثال فتكلفته الفعليه لن تزيد عن 25 جنيه كتكلفه فعليه بالاضافه الى طبقة الحمايه على حسب نوعها
العزل باستخدام البيتومين وخصوصا البيتومين المؤكسد لا يحتاج الى تنفيذ طبقات حمايه
وفى مثل حالتك قد يكون مناسبا اذا كان منسوب الحائط الخرسانى الذى يتم عزله منسوبه بالكامل اعلى من منسوب المياه الجوفيه بشرط ان يكون الردم لكامل الجزء الذى يتم عزله وخصوصا العزل باستخدام البيتومين المؤكسد سعر البيتومين المؤكسد في مصر يزداد بصوره جنونيه
تكلفة المتر المسطح كتكلفة فعليه يصل الى 15 جنيه للمتر المسطح ولكن كما ذكرت سابقا
فهو مضر بالبيئه ولا يستخدم خصوصا بجوار المجمعات السكنيه
هناك انواع اخرى من العزل على البارد ذات اساس مائى مثل السيروبلاست والسيروتك والتى يتم تخفيفها بالماء وهى اقل فاعليه ولا يفضل استخدامها تكلفة المتر المسطح تصل الى 4 جنيه تكلفه فعليه 
واخرى ذات اساس بيتومينى ويتم تخفيفها باستخدام السولار و توجد انواع منها ذات فاعليه ودارج استخدامها في عزل الاساسات البعيده عن منسوب المياه الجوفيه وتكلفتها تقارب تكلفة البيتومين المؤكسد
بالمتر المسطح توريد وعمل طبقة عازلة للرطوبه لزوم عزل الاساسات اعلى منسوب المياه الجوفيه
تتكون من طبقتين متعامدتين من البيتومين المؤكسد على ان تتم اعمال النظافة للسطح وتجهيزه قبل اعمال العزل وعمل كل ما يلزم مما جميعه بالمتر المسطح 

التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة المتر المسطح من خامات البيتومين المؤكسد على الساخن طبقتين = 8 جنية / م2
اسعار المصنعيات = 4 جنية / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة = 8+4 = 12 جنية / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 12* 0.5= 6 جنية / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =12+ 6 =18 جنيه / م2
( او ما يوازى 2.5 دولار / م2 تقريبا )
بالمتر المسطح توريد وعمل طبقة عازلة للرطوبه لزوم مبانى قصة الردم اعلى منسوب المياه الجوفيه
تتكون من 3 طبقات من البيتومين على البارد انتاج شركة انسومات او ما يماثلها على ان تتم اعمال النظافة للسطح وتجهيزه قبل اعمال العزل وعمل كل ما يلزم مما جميعه بالمتر المسطح 
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة ملىء العراميس للمبانى ونظافتها وتجهيزها للسطح = 1 جنية / م2
تكلفة م2 من خامات البيتومين العادى ثلاث طبقات =5.5 جنية / م2
اسعار المصنعيات = 1.5 جنية / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة = 1+5.5+1.5 = 8 جنية / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 8* 0.5= 4 جنية / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =8+ 4 =12 جنيه / م2
( او ما يوازى 1.7 دولار / م2 تقريبا )
بالمتر المسطح : توريد و فرش طبقة عازلة للرطوبة لزوم الحمامات من مادة الانسوسيل ( 4مم ) من انتاج شركة انسومات او مايماثلها و طبقا لاصول الصناعة بحيث لا يقل ركوب اللحامات عن 10 سم مع عمل وزرة منها بداير الحوائط لا يقل ارتفاعها عن 20 سم فوق الارضية و يجب استدارة الزوايا و الاركان و تغطي الطبقة العازلة بطبقة لياسة أسمنتية سمك 2سم والقياس حسب المسقط الافقي بدون علاوة نظير الوزرات مما جميعه بالمتر المسطح 
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة تجهيز السطح وعمل المرمات واعمال اللياسه ان تطلب الامر = 4 جنية / م2
عمل رقبة زجاجه بالزوايا والاركان متوسط التكاليف = 2 جنية / م2
تكلفة رولات العزل ( من مادة الانسوسيل ) انتاج شركة انسومات
سعر اللفه 160 جنية ومقاساتها 1 م بطول 10 م .ط
عمليا بعد عمل الركوب بين اللفات وعمل الوزرات اللفه الواحده تغطى 8 م 2 في المتوسط
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 160 / 8 = 20 جنية / م2
تكلفة الطبقة الرابطة البيتومينيه ( سيروبلاست مثلا ) = 1 جنية / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 7 جنية / م2
طبقة اللياسة اعلى العزل بسمك من 2 الى 3 سم :-
تكلفة الخامات = 6 جنية / م2
تكلفة المصنعيات = 7 جنية / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 47 جنية / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 47* 0.5= 23.5 جنية / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =47+ 23.5 =70.5 جنيه / م2
( او ما يوازى 10 دولار / م2 تقريبا )


توريد و تنفيذ طبقة عازلة لزوم الحمامات ذلك بإستخدام اللفائف Polyester reinforced membrane من انتاج بيتونيل سمك 3مم او ما يماثلها مع عمل تراكب فى الاتجاة الطولى و العرضى لا يقل عن 15سم والقياس للمسقط الافقى محمل عليه القياس للعزل الرأسى للوزرات حسب الأرتفاع اللازم المناسب والسعر محمل علية دهان طبقة برايمر علي اللياسة وكل ما يلزم لنهو الاعمال نهوا متقنا حسب المواصفات و اصول الصناعة وغير محمل على البند طبقات اللياسه اسفل واعلى العزل 
التكاليف المباشره :-
عمل رقبة زجاجه بالزوايا والاركان متوسط التكاليف = 2 جنية / م2
تكلفة رولات العزل المسلحه من انتاج شركة بيتونيل سمك 3 مم سعر اللفه 140 جنية ومقاساتها 1 م بطول 10 م .ط
عمليا بعد عمل الركوب بين اللفات وعمل الوزرات اللفه الواحده تغطى 8 م 2 في المتوسط
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 140 / 8 = 17.5 جنية / م2
تكلفة الطبقة البرايمر = 1 جنية / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 7 جنية / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 27.5 جنية / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 27.5* 0.5= 13.75 جنية / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =27.5+ 13.75 =41.25 جنيه / م2
( او ما يوازى 5.9 دولار / م2 تقريبا )
بالمتر المسطح : توريد و فرش طبقة عازلة للرطوبة لزوم الاسطح من مادة الانسوسيل ( 4مم ) من انتاج شركة انسومات او مايماثلها و طبقا لاصول الصناعة بحيث لا يقل ركوب اللحامات عن 10 سم مع عمل وزرة منها بداير الحوائط لا يقل ارتفاعها عن 20 سم فوق الارضية و يجب استدارة الزوايا و الاركان و تغطي الطبقة العازلة بطبقة لياسة أسمنتية سمك 2سم والقياس حسب المسقط الافقي بدون علاوة نظير الوزرات مما جميعة بالمتر المسطح 
في حالة الاسطح حيث تزداد المساحة المفتوحة فتقل التكاليف 
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة تجهيز السطح وعمل المرمات واعمال اللياسه ان تطلب الامر = 1.5 جنية / م2
عمل رقبة زجاجه بالزوايا والاركان متوسط التكاليف = 1 جنية / م2
تكلفة رولات العزل ( من مادة الانسوسيل ) انتاج شركة انسومات
سعر اللفه 160 جنية ومقاساتها 1 م بطول 10 م .ط
عمليا بعد عمل الركوب بين اللفات وعمل الوزرات اللفه الواحده تغطى 8.5 م 2 في المتوسط
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 160 / 8.5 = 18.8 جنية / م2
تكلفة طبقة البرايمر = 1 جنية / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 4 جنية / م2
طبقة اللياسة اعلى العزل بسمك من 2 الى 3 سم :-
تكلفة الخامات = 6 جنية / م2
تكلفة المصنعيات = 5 جنية / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 37.3 جنية / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 37.3* 0.5= 18.65 جنية / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =37.3+ 18.65 =56 جنيه / م2 تقريبا
( او ما يوازى 8 دولار / م2 تقريبا )
بالمتر المسطح : توريد و فرش طبقة عازلة للرطوبة لزوم حوائط الخزان من الخارج من مادة الانسوسيل ( 4مم ) من انتاج شركة انسومات او مايماثلها و طبقا لاصول الصناعة بحيث لا يقل ركوب اللحامات عن 10 سم والقياس هندسى حسب القطاع الرأسى مما جميعة بالمتر المسطح 
في حالة الحوائط الخرسانية تزداد تكلفة المصنعيات وتقل التكلفة الاجماليه نتيجة عدم تنفيذ طبقة لياسة اعلى العزل 
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة تجهيز السطح وعمل المرمات واعمال اللياسه ان تطلب الامر = 1.5 جنية / م2
تكلفة رولات العزل ( من مادة الانسوسيل ) انتاج شركة انسومات
سعر اللفه 160 جنية ومقاساتها 1 م بطول 10 م .ط
عمليا بعد عمل الركوب بين اللفات وعمل الوزرات اللفه الواحده تغطى 8.5 م 2 في المتوسط
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 160 / 8.5 = 18.8 جنية / م2
تكلفة طبقة البرايمر = 1 جنية / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 6 جنية / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 27.3 جنية / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 27.3* 0.5= 13.65 جنية / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =27.3+ 13.65 =41 جنيه / م2 تقريبا
( او ما يوازى 5.8 دولار / م2 تقريبا )
بالمتر المسطح : توريد وعمل طبقة عازلة للرطوبة لزوم حوائط الخزان من الداخل وجهين من مادة االاديكور ام او ما يماثلها طبقا لاصول الصناعة والمواصفات والقياس هندسى مما جميعة بالمتر المسطح 
مادة الاديكور ام مادة عزل ذات اساس اسمنتى ومن مزاياها انها غير مضره بالماء تستخدم لعزل خزانات المياه من الداخل وكذلك عزل حمامات السباحة ومن الممكن استخدامها في معظم العناصر الانشائيه
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة تجهيز السطح وعمل المرمات اللازمه = 3 جنية / م2
تكلفة مادة الاديكور ام
سعر الشيكارة 25 كجم 90 جنية تقريبا جنية وتغطى مساحة حوالى من 4 الى 5 م2 لوجهين
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 90 / 4.5= 20 جنية / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 8 جنية / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 31 جنية / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 31* 0.5= 15.5 جنية / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =31+ 15.5=46.5 جنيه / م2 تقريبا
( او ما يوازى 6.6 دولار / م2 تقريبا )
الاسعار في المتوسط على حسب الموقع للمشروع كالتالى 
م3 حفر صخر = 55 جنية / م3 غير شامل نقل المخلفات
م3 حفر رمال = 6 جنية حفر فقط بدون نقل المخلفات يضاف في المتوسط من 5 الى 6 جنية / م3 نقل مخلفات على حسب مسافة النقل للمقالب والوقت المستغرق لكل نقله 
م3 ردم رمال نظيفة من خارج الموقع = 18- 20 جنيه اذا كان سعر التوريد للمتر المكعب من الرمال 12 جنيه 
م2 عزل اساسات 
عزل بيتومين عادى على البارد 6 جنيه / م2
عزل بيتومين مؤكسد 10 - 12 جنية / م2 
عزل بيتومين مؤكسد : عادى بنسبة 1:3 = 8 - 9 جنيه / م2
م3 خرسانة عادية :- 
قواعد منفصله = 320 الى 350 جنية / م3 جهد خرسانه 200 كجم / سم2
لبشه = 250 الى 270 جنية / م3 جهد الخرسانه 200 كجم / سم2
م3 خرسانة مسلحة :-
الاساسات ( 80 كجم حديد / م3 في المتوسط ) = 930 - 950 كجم / م3
اعمدة ( 160 كجم حديد / م3 في المتوسط ) = 1450 - 1500 كجم / م3
اسقف ( 100 كجم حديد / م3 في المتوسط ) = 1100 - 1150 كجم / م3
م2 مبانى :- 
سمك 10 سم 45 جنيه / م2
سمك 12 سم 50 - 55 جنية / م2 
مبانى م3 : - 380 - 420 جنية / م3
م2 بياض :-
مواصفات بؤج فقط = 25 جنية / م2
مواصفات بؤج واوتار = 30 جنية / م2 
مواصفات تركيب زوايا فليسبيكو بالاضافه الى التأكيس والزوى والتربيع 40 جنية / م2
م2 دهانات : - 
دهانات بلاستيك لون ابيض سكيب او سايبس = 16 جنية / م2
دهانات بلاستيك الوان سكيب او سكيب = 18 جنية / م2
دهانات جوتن حسب اللون المطلوب ( داخلى ) = 20 - 25 جنية / م2
صحى مقطوعية
الصحى اسعار خامات المواسير الصرف والتغذيه في حدود 2000 جنية
اسعار المصنعيات للحمام والمطبخ = 1000 
القطع والاكسسوارت حسب الطلب في المتوسط 
حوض جرافينا = 300 جنيه 
قاعدة جرافينا = 650 جنيه 
حوض استانلس عين واحده = 120
اما اسعار ديوارفيت
حوض = 600 جنيه
القاعده = 900 - 1250 
حوض استانلس بصفايه وعين = 280
كهربة مقطوعية
في المتوسط الخامات = 2000 - 2500 بخلاف الاكسسوارت 
المصنعيات = 1200 - 1500
نجارة باب و شباك مقطوعية
باب غرفه حشو 300 - 400 جنيه
باب قشره ارو = 450 جنيه
باب شقه قشره ارو = 450 - 600
باب شقه حشو 450 - 650
الشبابيك مقاس 100 *100 او 120 * 120 في المتوسط من 250 الى 350 جنية بخلاف الزجاج والسلك 
اسعار التركيب من 50 الى 60 جنيه في المتوسط للقطعه الواحده
م2 اسقف معلقة :-
بلاطات فينيل 60 * 60 = 70 - 80 جنيه / م2
اسقف الواح جبس من الجبس الابيض انتاج شركه كنف = 100 - 120 جنيه م م2
جبس اخضر للحمامات = 120 جنيه / م2
جبس احمر للمطابخ = 130 جنية / م2
الاسعار عاليه هى متوسط الاسعار السائده في مصر
* اعمال الهيكل الخرسانى شامل اعمال التصميم وعمل الجسات والتنفيذ والاشراف على التنفيذ
المتر المسطح للدور الواحد في المتوسط تتراوح تكلفته من 300 - 350 جنيه / م2
* اعمال النصف تشطيب بعد الهيكل الخرسانى وتشمل 
- اعمال المبانى
- اعمال البياض الداخلى والخارجى
- اعمال الحلوق الخشبيه
- اعمال التمديدات الكهربائيه ( خراطيم فقط )
- اعمال التمديدات الكهربائيه للصواعد وكذلك انارة السلم
- اعمال تشطيب السلم والمدخل من رخام او جرانيت من انواع متوسطة التكاليف
- اعمال وصلات التغذية بالمياه والصرف الصحى حتى كل وحده مع انهاء الخطوط الرئيسيه للصواعد
- اعمال عزل الحمامات .
تكلفة كل ما سبق تحسب كمتوسط تكلفة للمتر المسطح من الوحده = 150 - 200 جنيه / م2 
اجمالى تكلفة المتر المسطح من الهيكل حتى النصف تشطيب = 500 - 600 جنية / م2
* اعمال التشطيبات تختلف وتتفاوت كليا وجزئيا حسب نوع التشطيبات والخامات لها ومستواها وسعرها 
فتبدأ من خامات محليه بسيطه التكاليف الى خامات مستوره باهظة الثمن 
وكفكره عامه تتفاوت التشطيبات في المتوسط من 
275 جنية / م2 الى 750 جنية / م2 للتشطيبات المعتاده
مراحل تنفيذ مبنى 
1- اعمال الهيكل الخرسانى 
2- اعمال المبانى بالتوالى وممكن ان تكون بالتوازى مع تنفيذ الهيكل
3-اعمال البياض والتمديدات الكهربائية والحلوق الزفره :- وتأتى في نفس التوقيت متداخله جزئيا كالتالى 
- نبدأ بالتكسير لاعمال الكهرباء ( الخراطيم ) بالحوائط
- تليها اعمال الطرطشه 
- يتم تركيب الخراطيم بالحوائط 
- يتم عمل البؤج والاوتار
- يتم تثبيت الحلوق الزفره ( او الحلق الغشيم ) Soft wood 
- يتم تركيب العلب الكهربائية وتثبيتها 
- يتم تركيب سلك الشبك اعلى الخراطيم وفى الفواصل ما بين المبانى والخرسانى ومن الممكن استبدال سلك الشبك بالفيبر فهو عملى اكثر واسهل في التركيب
- يتم تسليخ السلك وتركيب الزوايا المعدن من الحديد المجلفن ( الفلسبيكو ) في حالة نص البند على تنفيذها .
- تتم اعمال البطانه ( الملو ) ويليها مباشرة في نفس اليوم اعمال الضهاره ( تشطيب السطح )
4- اعمال صواعد الكهرباء بالسلالم 
5- اعمال البياض للواجهات .
6- اعمال التمديدات للتغذية بالمياه 
7 - اعمال العزل للارضية الحمامات والمطابخ في حالة عزلها
8 - اعمال عزل الرطوبه والعزل الحرارى للسطح.
9- اعمال سحب السلك للدوائر المختلفة 
9 - اعمال سحب الكابلات للصواعد 
10 - اعمال التبليط للسطح 
11- اعمال التأسيس للدهانات للاسقف والحوائط وتشمل التجليخ والسيلر واوجه المعجون .
12- اعمال تمديدات الصحى ويشمل المواسير والوصلات للحمامات والمطابخ 
12- اعمال التبليط للارضيات او تشطيبها حسب نوع التشطيب .
13 - اعمال تشطيب حوائط الحمامات والمطابخ حسب تشطيبها .
14- اعمال تشطيب الواجهات ببنودها المختلفه .
15- اعمال تشطيب السلالم والمداخل .
16- اعمال تشطيب حتى الوجه النهائى للدهانات 
17 - تركيب القطع للصحى من احواض وقواعد وبنيوهات وخلافه
18 - اعمال تركيب الابواب والشبابيك بتشطيبها .
19 - اعمال تركيب اكسسوارت الكهرباء والمفاتيح والكشافات وخلافه
20 - اعمال الجلاء للارضيات . 
21 - اعمال تشطيب وجه نهائى للداهانات .
22- تركيب الخلاطات واكسسوارت الصحى
23- اعمال تشطيب الكهرباء بمشتملاتها .
22 - تركيب اكسسوارت الابواب والشبابيك .
23 - تركيب ورق الحائط 
24 - تركيب المرايات والبانوهات .
25 - مراجعة الدهانات ودهان الابواب وخلافه
26 - التلميع والنظافه والتسليم .
يتخلل البنود السابقه اعمال الاليكتروميكانيكال ان وجدت
مراحل عزل السطح : -
1- صب خرسانه الميول او الخرسانه الخفيفه light weight concrete في حالة تنفيذها بالسطح لتخليق الميول المطلوبه وفى الغالب يتم تنفيذها في الاسطح ذات المساحات الواسعه ويتم ذلك 
- عمل اوتار من المبانى 
- صب الخرسانه وفرمجتها بمنسوب الاوتار .
- عمل طبقة لياسه من الاسمنت والرمل .
- عمل رقبة الزجاجه بعمل استدارة للزوايا والحواف من نفس مونه اللياسه 
- تنفيذ عزل الرطوبه على حسب نوعه .
- اختبار العزل 
- تنفيذ العزل الحرارى على حسب نوعه سواء عن طريق الصب او عن طريق الالواح الجاهزة من الفوم .
- تنفيذ طبقة حماية اعلى العزل .
- تنفيذ اعمال التبليط للارضيات على حسب التشطيب .
هناك مدرسه آخرى تميل الى تنفيذ العزل الحرارى اولا ويليها عزل الرطوبه ويعيب هذه الطريقة عدم ظهور عيوب عزل الرطوبه في حالة وجود عيوب 
انا اميل الى الطريقة الاولى لدقتها . 
مراحل عزل حمامات السباحه 
- تنفيذ طبقة الخرسانه العاديه للارضيات لبشه
- تنفيذ اعمال مبانى بداير حمام السباحه
- تنفيذ طبقة عزل الرطوبه للارضيات والحوائط متصله 
- تنفيذ طبقة الحمايه للارضيات - صب الخرسانه المسلحة للارضيات ويليها الخرسانه المسلحة للحوائط
- تنفيذ طبقة عزل اسمنتى من الاديكور ام او غيرها لعزل الحوائط من الداخل .
- تشطيب الحمام من الداخل .
ومن الممكن تنفيذ الحوائط الخرسانيه اولا قبل تنفيذ المبانى ويليها طبقة العزل من الخارج والمبانى للحماية بعد ذلك مع العزل الداخلى بمواد عزل اسمنتيه
مراحل تنفيذ اعمال العزل للأساسات اللبشه
- تنفيذ طبقة الخرسانه العادية 
- تنفيذ اعمال مبانى بداير اللبشه
- تنفيذ اعمال العزل رولات من مواد مناسبة على حسب التوصيف
- تنفيذ طبقة حماية للعزل الافقى
- تنفيذ اعمال الحدادة والصب
مراحل عزل الحمامات والمطابخ 
- اعمال النظافة وعمل المرمات لسطح الخرسانه في حالة وجدوها
- اعمال طبقة اللياسه اسفل العزل وعمل رقبة الزجاجه
- تنفيذ طبقة العزل 
- اختبار العزل
- تنفيذ طبقة اللياسه اعلى العزل لحمايته
العزل الحرارى للحوائط الداخلية والخارجية 
تنفيذ حائطين من الطوب سمك 10 سم لكل منهما مع ترك مسافة 10 سم بينهما توضع بها طبقة العزل وبذلك يكون اجمالى سمك الحائط = 30 سم
عزل الصوت 
يتم تنفيذه قبل الطبقة النهائية للتشطيب 
بمعنى لو طلب تنفيذ عزل الصوت للحوائط مثلا 
يتم تنفيذ طبقة العزل على المبانى على حسب نوع العزل والشائع هو الصوف الصخرى وذلك لتوفره ورخص ثمنه 
ثم بعد ذلك على حسب التشطيب من الممكن تنفيذ تشطيب جيس بورد اعلاها 
او تنفيذ مبانى بجانب العزل يليها طبقات التشطيب المختلفة 
او تنفيذ تجاليد من الخشب اعلى علافات تثبت على العزل 
يتم ذلك حسب نوعية التشطيب 
واذا كان الغرض هو تقسيم المكان وعزله من الممكن تنفيذ ذلك بعمل حوائط من الواح الجبس بورد يوضع العزل بداخلها وتنفذ طبقتين من الجبس يليها طبقة العزل يليها طبقتين من الجبس
في حالة الاسقف يتم تنفيذها بنفس الطريقه 

م / طلعت محمد على
[email protected]​*


----------



## egyptsystem (14 يوليو 2014)

*رجاء شرح خطوات عمل الكهربائى*

*شكرا يا كبير على هذا العطاء المتجدد و المتواصل
رجاء شرح خطوات عمل الكهربائى
مع توضيح قطر و نوعية الخراطيم و المواسير
و ارتفاع المفاتيح البرايز اللمبات الجدارية لوحة التوزيع الجرس
عن منسوب تشطيب الارضيات
رجاء توضيح سمك سلك
المفاتيح البرايز الجرس اللمبات الجدارية
السخان التكييف الغسالة الفول اوتوماتيك
الصواعد
نوعية الاكسسوارات
رجاء شرح وافى
لضعف المادة العلمية فى هذا البند​*


----------



## egyptsystem (15 يوليو 2014)

*فى انتظار شرح وافى للاعمال الكهربائية*

*فى انتظار شرح وافى للاعمال الكهربائية​*


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (15 يوليو 2014)

السلام عليكم
اعمال الكهرباء:-
في البداية لا بد من الاشارة الى الطريقة التى يتم بها نقل الكهرباء ابتداء من المصدر وحتى موقع الاستهلاك .
يتم نقل الكهرباء عبر كابلات عملاقة الى محطات الكهرباء وتسمى هذه الشبكة بشبكة الجهد المرتفع 
والجهد المرتفع : هو الجهد الذى يزيد عن 650 فولت 
بعدها يتم توزيع الكهرباء من المحطات الى المحولات وفى هذه المرحلة تكون ذو جهد متوسط وتسمى الشبكه هذه بشبكة الجهد المتوسط 
والجهد المتوسط : هو الجهد الذى يزيد على 250 ولا يتعدى 650 فولت .
بعدها تتم عملية تحويل الجهد من جهد متوسط داخل المحولات الى جهد منخفض خارج منها يتم توزيع هذا الجهد عبر الكابلات الى لوحات الكهرباء العموميه الى اللوحات الرئيسيه الخاصه بكل عقار ومنها الى اللوحات الفرعيه الخاصة بكل وحده ويكون الجهد في هذه المرحلة هو جهد منخفض وتسمى الشبكه بمكوناتها شبكة الجهد المنخفض 
والجهد المنخفض : هو الجهد الذى يزيد عن 30 فولت ولا يتعدى 250 فولت


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (15 يوليو 2014)

*رد: فى انتظار شرح وافى للاعمال الكهربائية*

تعريفات :-

* الفولت : هو الوحده العمليه لقياس الجهد
* الامبير : وحدة قياس التيار الكهربائى 
*الوات: وحدة قياس القدره
الكيلو وات : وحدة قدرة تساوى 1000 وات 
الكيلو وات / ساعه : وحدة قدره تساوى 1000 وات في الساعه الواحده


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (15 يوليو 2014)

*رد: فى انتظار شرح وافى للاعمال الكهربائية*

ما سيتم التركيز عليه هو شبكة الجهد المنخفض 
- يتم نقل الكهرباء من اللوحات العموميه بالشارع الى اللوحه الرئيسيه للمبنى عن طريق كابلات من الالومنيوم المسلح حسب مواصفات شركة توزيع الكهرباء وغالبا ما تكون كابلات 3*240 مم

- بدها يتم توزيع الكهرباء من اللوحة الرئيسية للمبنى الى العداد الخاص بكل وحده او جزء من المبنى ويتم ذلك عن طريق كابلات من النحاس ( الصواعد ) ومن العداد عن طريق كابلات من النحاس بقطر اقل الى اللوحه الفرعيه الخاصة بكل وحده

تنقسم اعمال الكهرباء الى قسمين 
1- اعمال شبكة الكهرباء وتشمل كل ما سبق
2- اعمال شبكة التيار الخفيف : وتشمل كل ما يخص اعمال التليفوانات والداتا والدش المركزى والاريال والانتركم وغيرها .


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (15 يوليو 2014)

*رد: فى انتظار شرح وافى للاعمال الكهربائية*

مراحل تنفيذ اعمال الكهرباء :-
1- قبل البدء في اعمال التنفيذ يتم توصيل عداد انشائى لاستخدام الكهرباء طوال مدة المشروع يتم ذلك 
بعد الانتهاء من اجراءات التراخيص يتم التوجه الى شركة الكهرباء التابع لها المشروع بخطاب من التراخيص يفيد بعدم الممانعه في توصيل العداد الانشائى .

2- اثناء تنفيذ اعمال الهيكل الخرسانى يتم تنفيذ التمديدات الخاصه بالتيار الكهربائى ( اعمال الخراطيم او المواسير) يتم ذلك بتنفيذ شبكة من الخراطيم بنفس توزيع الكهرباء للاسقف والحوائط 
مع ملاحظة ان اعمال التيار الكهربائى يتم تنفيذها بالكامل بالاسقف اما اعمال التيار الخفيف ففى المعتاد يتم تنفيذها اسفل الارضيات 
3- مع الهيكل الخرسانى يتم تثبيت المواسير الخاصه بكابلات الصواعد على حسب عدد الصواعد ( ويتم ذلك حسب عدد الوحدات بالدور الواحد وعدد الادوار ) غالبا ما يتم تنفيذ تلك المواسير من ال pvc بعدد 5 مواسير لكل صاعد 4 للتيار وماسوره اضافيه spair يتم استخدامها عند الحاجه .

4- اثناء تنفيذ اعمال البياض يتم تثبيت الخراطيم الخاصة بالمفاتيح والبرايز والمخارج المختلفة ويتم ربطها بالدوائر على حسب التصميم يتم تجميع كل هذه الدوائر ( او اللنيات ) الى اللوحة الفرعية الخاصة بالوحده ( ومن الممكن علب بواط بالحوائط وذلك لعمل التريحات اللازمه للخطوط )
5- بعد الانتهاء من اعمال البياض وقبل البدء في اعمال التشطيبات يتم سحب الاسلاك والكابلات الخاصيه بالدوائر العموميه والدوائر الفرعيه ويتم توصيلها باللوحة 
6- يتم تنفيذ الكابلات والاسلاك الخاصه بالتيار الخفيف مع ربط كل نوع الى الشبكه الخاصة به
7 - يتم تنفيذ اعمال الكابلات الخاصة بالصواعد وكذلك لوحة التوزيع الرئيسيه التى يتم ربط الصواعد عليها 
8- بعد الانتهاء من اعمال التشطيبات بالكامل يتم الانتهاء من كافة الاجراءات الادارية الخاصة باجهزة المدن او الاحياء وكذلك شركة الكهرباء والتى تقوم بعمل مقايسه لتوصيل الكهرباء من اللوحات العموميه الى اللوحات الرئيسيه .
9- بعدها يتم التقديم على العدادات الخاصة بالوحدات 
يتبع ...


----------



## egyptsystem (15 يوليو 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## waddah k (15 يوليو 2014)

حبذا لو نتكلم عن عن اجور الدراسة الانشائية ان امكن مشكورين.....


----------



## egyptsystem (16 يوليو 2014)

*اسعار التنفيذ 2014*

*الخرسانه المسلحه :-
العوامل التى تحدد تكلفة تنفيذ اعمال الخرسانه
1- الخامات
حديد
خرسانه
2- المصنعيات
- النجارة
- الحدادة
-الصب
3- الشده المستخدمه في التنفيذ ونوعها ومكوناتها
اولا الخامات :
- تغير الاسعار بشكل متزايد ومستمر على مستوى العالم وعدم ثباته
- ارتباط تلك الصناعات الثقيلة بالطاقة واسعار المنتجات البترولية المختلفة واسعار الغاز الطبيعى
اعتقد أن حادثه تحدث هنا او هناك او خبر سياسى او اقتصادى يؤثر مباشرة على اسعار النفط واسعار الغاز الطبيعى ومن ثم يمتد ذلك التأثير الى تلك الصناعات المهمة ومنها الحديد والاسمنت .
ومن هنا نلاحظ العوامل العديدة والتغيرات الغير المحتملة والغير متوقعه التى تحدث فى اى وقت من الاوقات .
- دعم الطاقة ورفع الدعم وعدم رفع الدعم ورفع الدعم كليا ورفع الدعم جزئيا اعتقد انها كلها مصطلحات مهمة تشير الى أن سياسة الحكومات على المدى القصير والبعيد تحدد اسعار السوق بشكل كبير
- اعتقد أن وضوح الرؤى للحكومات واتباع سياسات محددة ومعروفة سلفا مع وضع الخطط طويلة الاجل يساعد كثيرا فى فهم مجريات السوق وتحرك الاسعار ومدى الزيادة المتبعة .
- الضرائب المباشرة التى تفرضها الحكومات على المصانع مباشرة ومنها ضريبة الارباح الصناعية وضريبة المبيعات وكذلك الدمغات الخاصة وغيرها والتى يتم خصمها من المنبع ( من المصنع ) تؤثر بكل تأكيد تأثيرا مباشرا على سعر المنتج النهائى
فى دولة مثل مصر تفرض الحكومه ضريبة مبيعات بقيمة ثابتة 10 %
يتم تطبيقها فى كل المصانع على سعر المنتج مباشرة ومنها مصانع الحديد والاسمنت و تدرس الحكومة فرض زيادة فى ضريبة المبيعات بقيمة 7% وهذا الخبر غير مؤكد يتم تداوله ونفيه وتأكيده وعدم صحته وهكذا
عدم وضوح الاستراتجيات وعدم القدرة على تطبيقها يصعب من مسئولية ( المقاول ) فى دراسة الاسعار ووضع اسعار يتم تطبيقها على فترة مشروع قد تكون ليست بالقصيرة و اعتقد انها من اصعب الامور التى تمر على المقاول عند تحليل السعر فهو فى حيرة من امره
بالاضافة الى العوامل السابقة فلكل دولة خصوصيتها فى تحديد قيمة الاسعار للمنتجات المختلفة و يتم ذلك بتطبيق سياسات معينة ومنها تطبيق اتفاقيات دولية معينة تسمح بتبادل السلع
او فرض جمارك بقيم معينة كذلك للسلع المختلفة 
او حظر استيراد سلع معينة .
- عامل النقل للخامات من العوامل المهمة فكلما بعد موقع المشروع عن موقع التصنيع والتوزيع يزداد السعر
فمثلا ما يخص حديد التسليح فتجد اسعار محافظات الصعيد تزداد بقيمة حوالى 100 جنية للطن عن سعره داخل القاهرة الكبرى .
2- اما فيما يخص المصنعيات
النجارة والحدادة والصب 
فلا يخفى على احد التطور الهائل الذى حدث فى شدات النجارة على سبيل المثال فمن الشدات الخشبية التقليدية ( العروق واللتزانة ) الى الشدات المعدنية المختلفة واستخدام الواح البليوود الى الشدات الهيدروليكية
والملاحظ انه كلما زاد هذا التطور فأن قيمة الشدة نفسها يزداد سعرها وتقل قيمة المصنعية فالمجهود المبذول فى شدة معدنية جاهرة يقل كثيرا عن المجهود الذى يتطلبة عمل شدة خشبية 
وحسب امتلاك الشركة او المقاول لتلك الشدات اوالشدات خشبية تتحدد التكاليف
اما فيما يخص اعمال الصب فلا يخفى على احد التطور الهائل الذى حدث فى طرق الصب من طرق صب تقليدية ( بالقروانه والجردل ) الى استخدام الخلاطات الى محطات الخرسانة الجاهزة بانواعها وتجهيزاتها المختلفة وانواع البامب المتحرك او الثابت الى معدات احدث ( احد منتجات الشركات الاوربية عربة ترانس ميكس تعمل كمحطة متنقله تجهز وتصب فى نفس التوقيت)
وكلما كانت التكنولوجيا متوفرة فى اعتقادى سيؤثر ذلك بالايجاب على التكاليف ومن ثم السعر 
اعتقد أن التفكير فى استخدام طرق تقليدية فى الصب بات من الماضى
ومع ذلك فنحن مضطرين لاستخدامه فى اوقات كثيرة لظروف شتى ومن ثم وجب علينا تحليل السعر حسب المكونات والطريقة التقليدية فى الصب
1. اسعار الخامات في المتوسط
حديد التسليح طن = يتراوح من 5500 جنيه
الاسمنت البورتلاندى العادى يتراوح ما بين 740 - 770 جنيه / طن
اسعار الصب : على حسب محتوى الاسمنت وجهد الخرسانه وطريقة الصب المتبعه
اسعار المصنعيات شامله العده الخشبيه
- الاساسات
قواعد منفصله من 150 - 180 جنيه / م3
لبشه خرسانه عاديه
من 100 - 120 جنيه / م3
الاعمدة والاسقف للدور الارضى من 160 الى 200 جنيه / م3
الاعمدة والاسقف للدور المتكرر نفس الاسعار السابقه يضاف اليها علاوه 10 جنية / م3 للدور الواحد
تقل تلك الاسعار في حالة الاسقف flat slab بنسبه تصل الى حوالى 10 %
الاسعار السابقه هى متوسط الاسعار المبدئيه وكل حاله تختلف عن الاخرى ولكل منشأ ظروفه الخاصه به والتى تؤثر بكل تأكيد على السعر
والى بنود الاعمال مباشرة والتى تحتوى على الكثير من التفاصيل
خرسانة مسلحة للأساسات :- بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الأساسات [ قواعد منفصلة ] حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات التنفيذية والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادي للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهزالميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
يشمل بند الاساسات قواعد منفصله القواعد والسملات والشدادات في حالة وجودها
التكاليف المباشره :-
1- حديد التسليح : - نقوم بحساب كمية الحديد / م3 حسب تفريدة الحديد ( طريقة رص وتوزيع الحديد )
وذلك بقسمة كمية الحديد / كمية الخرسانه المسلحة للقواعد وتشمل كمية الحديد الحديد المستخدم لاشارات الاعمدة حيث يتم تحميل كميته على القواعد
وكذلك تشمل الحسابات كميات الحديد للسملات والشدادات وبادىء السلم وخلافه
في المتوسط تكون كمية الحديد للأساسات قواعد منفصله من 75 - 85 كجم / م3 وتؤخذ في المتوسط 80 كجم / م3
وبالتالى تكلفة حديد التسليح = 80 * 5.5 = 440 جنية / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جنية / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر 170 جنية / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 4 جنية / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جنية / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 440 + 5+330+170 + 4+5 = 954 جنية / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 954 *.5 = 477 جنية / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 954 + 477 = 1431 جنية / م3
( تقريبا 205 دولار / م3 )
في حالة وجود عدة خشبيه لدى الشركة وتم اسناد اعمال الحدادة والنجاره بدون عدة لمقاول باطن ستكون تكلفة المصنعيات كالتالى
- اعمال الحدادة للأساسات = 30 - 35 جنية / م3
- اعمال النجارة = 70 - 85 جنية / م3
- هالك الخشب يتم حسابه في المتوسط =15- 20 جنية / م3
وبالتالى ستكون تكلفة المتر المكعب = 30 + 80 + 20 = 130 جنية / م3
واذا ما قورن الفرق في التكاليف في حالة اسناد الاعمال لمقاول باطن بعده او بدون سيكون الفرق
= 170- 130 = 40 جنية / م3
او ما يعادل كنسبة = 40 / 1430 * 100 = 2.8 % او ما يقل عن 3 % من سعر البند
في حالة وجود نسب عاليه من الاملاح والكبريتات يستخدم اسمنت مقاوم للكبريتات وتكون صيغة البند :-
خرسانة مسلحة للأساسات :- بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الأساسات [ قواعد منفصلة ] حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات التنفيذية والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي مقاوم للكبريتات للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
نفس تكاليف البند السابق فقط سيزداد تكلفة منتج الخرسانه بنفس النسبه في زيادة سعر الاسمنت من اسمنت بورتلاندى عادى الى اسمنت مقاوم للكبريتات
الفرق في السعر في حدود 50 جنية / طن
تكلفة الخرسانه ستزداد بقيمة 50 *7 / 20 = 17.5 جنية / م3
مما سيؤدى الى زيادة سعر البند في حدود 25 جنية / م3
سيكون السعر الاجمالى م3 = 1455 جنية / م3
او ما يوازى 208 دولار / م3
خرسانة مسلحة للأساسات ( قواعد شريطيه ) :-
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الأساسات [ قواعد شريطية ] حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات التنفيذية والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي مقاوم للكبريتات للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
نفس طريقة التحليل السابقه فقط متوسط كمية الحديد سيكون اعلى واسعار المصنعيات ستكون اقل
- كمية الحديد في المتوسط ستكون في حدود 95 - 100 كجم / م3
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 100 *55= 550 جنيه
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جنية / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر 120 جنية / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 4 جنية / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جنية / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 550 + 5+330+120 + 4+5 = 1014 جنية / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1014 *.5 = 507جنية / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 1014 + 507 = 1521 جنية / م3
( تقريبا 217 دولار / م3 )
خرسانة مسلحة للأساسات ( لبشه مسلحه ) :-
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الأساسات [ لبشه مسلحه ] حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادى للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
- كمية الحديد في المتوسط ستكون في حدود 50 - 60 كجم / م3
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 55 *5.5= 302 جنيه
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جنية / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر 100 جنية / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 3 جنية / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 4 جنية / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 302 + 5+330+100 + 3+4 = 744جنية / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 744 *.5 = 372 جنية / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 744 + 372 = 1116 جنية / م3
( تقريبا 159 دولار / م3 )
خرسانة مسلحة للحوائط السانده :-
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الحوائط السانده حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادى للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
- كمية الحديد في المتوسط ستكون في حدود 100 - 110 كجم / م3
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 105 *5.5= 577 جنيه
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جنية / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر 170 جنية / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 5 جنية / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جنية / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 577 + 5+330+170 + 5+5 = 1092جنية / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1092 *.5 = 546 جنية / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 1092 + 546 = 1638 جنية / م3
( تقريبا 234 دولار / م3 )
خرسانة مسلحة للخوازيق:- بالمتر الطولي توريد وعمل خوازيق ميكانيكي بالتفريغ من الخرسانة المسلحة بالأبعاد والأطوال والتسليح المبين باللوحات التنفيذية وخرسانة الخازوق ذات محتوي اسمنتي لا يقل عن 400كجم أسمنت بولاتلاندي عادي للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الأنشائية مع الدمك الميكانيكي جيدا و المعالجة وعلي ان تحقق الخرسانة رتبة لا تقل عن 300 كجم/سم2 والسعر يشمل اجراء اختبار التحميل ويشمل كل ما يلزم حسب اصول الصناعه والمواصفات قطر 40 سم
( مثال : خوازيق قطر 40 سم وباجمالى طول 20 م .. والتسليح 8 قطر 16 مم وبطول 12 م وكانات حلزونيه قطر 8 مم والمسافه البينيه 15 سم )
كمية الحديد للخازوق الواحد = 8 ×12×1.58= 152 كجم
كانات بقطر 8 مم بطريقة تقريبه = 35 كجم
اجمالى الحديد = 152+35 = 187 كجم
اجمالى كمية الخرسانه للخازوق الواحد = 3.14 * 0.2*0.2*20= 2.5 م3
باضافه كمية 0.25 م3 هالك خرسانه بعد صب الخازوق
اجمالى الخرسانه = 2.5 + 0.25= 2.75 م3
حساب التكاليف المباشره :-
كمية الحديد = 187 * 5.5 = 1028 جنيه
مصنعيات الحديد شامل اللحام = 200 جنيه للخازوق الواحد
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحه
تكلفة م3 خرسانه جهد 300 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت لا يقل عن 400 كجم / م3 شامل اضافات مؤخرات الشك وشامل الصب باستخدام البامب التكلفه = 400 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخازوق الواحد = 400 × 2.75 = 1100
اجمالى تكلفة الخازوق من الخامات والصب = 1028 +200+1100 = 2328 جنيه
تكلفة المتر الطولى = 2328 / 20 = 116.4 جنيه / م . ط
تكلفة المتر الطولى باستخدام ماكينة الخوازيق = 50 - 60 جنيه / م .ط ( حسب عدد الخوازيق )
اجمالى التكلفة للمتر الطولى = 116.4 +55 = 171.4 جنيه
التكلفة الغير مباشرة وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 171.4*0.5= 85.7 جنيه / م.ط
اجمالى السعر للمتر الطولى =171.4+ 85.7 = 257 جنية / م.ط ( تقريبا )
او ما يوازى 37 دولار / م .ط
خرسانة مسلحة للاعمدة :-
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الاعمدة والحوائط حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادى للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
التكاليف المباشرة :-
تتباين كمية حديد التسليح للاعمدة ( لكل م3 ) من منشأ لاخر على حسب التصميم وعدد الادوار والاحمال على المنشأ وغيرها وتتراوح في المتوسط ما بين 140 كجم - 180 كجم / م3 في المنشأت العادية الى ما يزيد عن 200 كجم / م3 لمنشأت اخرى ويجب حساب كمية الحديد للاعمدة بعناية تامه 
وفى هذا المثال ستتم الدراسه على كمية حديد 160 كجم / م3 لمنشأ يتكون من خمسة ادوار
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 160 *5.5= 880 جنيه / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 8 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جنية / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر لاعمدة للدور الارضى = 170 جنية / م3
اضافة علاوه 10 جنية لكل دور تكون اجمالى العلاوة = 4 * 10 = 40 جنية
تكلفة الدور الاخير = 170 + 40 = 210 جنية / م3
متوسط التكلفة للمصنعيات كمتوسط للمبنى ككل = ( 170 + 210 ) / 2 = 190 جنية / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 10 جنية / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جنية / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 880 + 8+330+190 + 10+5 = 1423جنية / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1423 *.5 = 711.5 جنية / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 1423 + 711.5 = 2134.5 جنية / م3 ( 2135 تقريبا )
(او ما يوازى تقريبا 305 دولار / م3 )
خرسانة مسلحة للهيكل الخرسانى ( بلاطات مصمته وكمرات وسلالم ):-
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة للهيكل الخرسانى لزوم البلاطات المصمته والكمر والسلالم حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادى للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل على الوجة الاكمل
التكاليف المباشرة :-
كمية حديد التسليح للاسقف المصمته ( بلاطات وكمر ) تتراوح في المتوسط 100 كجم / م3
وفى هذا المثال ستتم الدراسه على كمية حديد 100 كجم / م3 لمنشأ يتكون من خمسة ادوار
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 100 *5.5= 550 جنيه / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جنية / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر للدور الارضى = 170 جنية / م3
اضافة علاوه 10 جنية لكل دور تكون اجمالى العلاوة = 4 * 10 = 40 جنية
تكلفة الدور الاخير = 170 + 40 = 210 جنية / م3
متوسط التكلفة للمصنعيات كمتوسط للمبنى ككل = ( 170 + 210 ) / 2 = 190 جنية / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 4 جنية / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جنية / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 880 + 5+330+190 + 4+5 = 1084جنية / م3

التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1423 *.5 = 542 جنية / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 1084 + 542 = 1626 جنية / م3
(او ما يوازى تقريبا 232 دولار / م3 )
خرسانة مسلحة سمك 15 سم للارضيات slab on grade :-
بالمتر المسطح توريد و عمل خرسانة مسلحة للارضيات بسمك 15 سم وشبكتين حديد تسليح 6 قطر 12 مم فى الأتجاهين علوي وسفلي والخرسانه ذات جهد 250 كجم / سم2 على الا يقل محتوى الاسمنت عن 350 كجم / م3 مع الهز الميكانيكى جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته وكل ما يلزم لنهو العمل على الوجه الاكمل
التكاليف المباشرة :-
كمية حديد التسليح للمتر المسطح = 24 * 0.888 = 21.3 كجم
اضافة نسبة هالك 3 % = 21.3 * 0.03 = 0.7 كجم / م2
اجمالى كمية الحديد = 22 كجم / م2
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 22 *5.5= 121 جنيه / م2
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 1 جنية / م2
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط = 330 جنية / م3
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 330 * 0.15 = 49.5 جنية / م2
اعمال الحداده = 5 جنية / م2
فى المعتاد يتم صب طبقة خرسانة الارضيه تحددها اعمال المبانى اى بدون اعمال نجاره اما فى حالة الحالات التى تتطلب اعمال نجاره يتم حساب تكلفة المتر المسطح على حسب الحاله
اعمال الفرمجه والهز تكلفة المتر المسطح =0.75 جنية / م2
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 0.5 جنية / م2
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 121 + 1+49.5+5 + 0.75+0.5 = 177.75جنية / م2 تقريبا 178 جنية / م2
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 178 *.5 = 89 جنية / م2
سعر المتر المكعب = 178+ 89 = 267 جنية / م2
(او ما يوازى تقريبا 38 دولار / م2 )
البلاطات الممسوسه من الخرسانة المسلحة سمك 15 سم :-
بالمتر المسطح توريد و عمل خرسانة مسلحة للبلاطات الممسوسه بسمك 15 سم مع تنفيذ شبكة من حديد التسليح 6 قطر 12 مم فى الأتجاهين والخرسانه ذات جهد 300 كجم /سم2 على الا يقل محتوى الاسمنت عن 400 كجم / م3 مع الهز الميكانيكى جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي باستخدام الهليكوبتر مع استخدام hardener للسطح والتقطيع باستخدام المنشار فى الاتجاهين وكل ما يلزم لنهو العمل على الوجه الاكمل طبقا لاصول الصناعة والمواصفات
التكاليف المباشرة :-
يتم تنفيذ البند السابق بعمل شرائح باستخدام الكمر المعدنى بارتفاع 15 سم
وبعرض لا يزيد عن 6 م وفى المعتاد يتم تنفيذه كل 4.05 م وذلك لسببين
1- سهولة التنفيذ لاعمال التسويه للسطح والقد والفرمجه
2- تقليل هالك الحديد حيث يتم تقطيع السيخ ( 12 م ) على ثلاثة اجزاء كل 4 م
ويتم بعدها تقطيع البلاطات فى نفس الاتجاة كل 4.05 على نفس التقسيم للبلاطات 
وفى الاتجاة الاخر كل 4 او 5 او 6 م 
يتم الربط بين شرائح البلاطات باستخدام dowels بطول 65 مرة قطر السيخ المستخدام ويتم ذلك بتثبيت ذلك الحديد فى فتحات موجودة بالكمر المعدنى او يتم فتحها بالكمرات على حسب العدد 

كمية حديد التسليح للمتر المسطح = 12 * 0.888 = 10.65 كجم / م2
حديد الربط بين البلاطات = ( 6*.6 *0.888 ) / 4 = 0.8 كجم / م2
اضافة نسبة هالك 3 % = 11.45* 0.03 = 0.35 كجم / م2
اجمالى كمية الحديد = 11.8 كجم / م2
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 11.8 *5.5= 65 جنيه / م2
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 0.5 جنية / م2
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 300 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 400 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط = 370 جنية / م3
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 370 * 0.15 = 55.5 جنية / م2
اعمال الحداده = 2 جنية / م2
اعمال النجارة باستخدام الكمر المعدنى واعمال الفرمجة والتسويه والمس والتقطيع =10جنية /م2
اعمال استخدام مصلبات السطح hardener معدل الاستهلاك متوسطه 4 كجم / م2
سعر الطن فى المتوسط من 2400 جنية / طن
تكلفة المتر المسطح من مصلبات السطح = 4*2.4 = 9.6 جنية / م2
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 0.5 جنية / م2 وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 65 + 0.5+55.5+2 + 10+9.6+0.5 = 143 جنية / م2
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 143 *.5 = 71.5 جنية / م2
سعر المتر المكعب = 143+ 71.5 = 214.5 جنية / م2
(او ما يوازى تقريبا 31 دولار / م2 )
11- بلاطات الاسقف الهوردى
hollow block slabs
ويستخدم هذا النوع من البلاطات في المساحات الكبيره والتى تتطلب سمك كبير لتغطية قيمة العزوم وكذلك قيم الترخيم ومن ثم نلجأ لا ستخدام هذا النوع من البلاطات والتى تتميز بوزن اقل من البلاطات المصمته وبلاطات ال flat slab
ويتكون هذا النظام من عدة عناصر
1- الاعصاب ويتم تنفيذها بين البلوكات وقد تكون في اتجاه واحد او اتجاهين .
2- البلوكات والتى يتم تنفيذها في منتصف البلاطات وقد تكون البلوكات عباره عن طوب اسمنتى او بلوكات من الحجر الجيرى او بلوكات من الفوم foam .
3- المخدات
4- الكمرات
ولتحليل سعر المتر المكعب من بلاطات الهودرى لابد من الالمام الجيد بنوع البلوكات المستخدمه واحجامها وسعرها وكذلك الحساب الدقيق لكميات الحديد بالبلاطات والتى تتنوع ما بين حديد الاعصاب وحديد الكمرات وكذلك حديد المخدات وحديد البلاطة اعلى الاعصاب .
وكذلك من العوامل المؤثره نوع الشده المسخدمة وارتفاع السقف 
بالمتر المكعب خرسانه مسلحة لبلاطات الاسقف المفرغه hollow block ذات الاعصاب في الاتجاهين والبلوكات مصنوعه من الفوم المفرغ سمك 20 سم وبغطاء من الخرسانه المسلحة سمك 7 سم حسب الابعاد الموضحة بالرسومات وبخرسانه لا يقل اجهادها عن 250 كجم / سم2 بعد 28 يوم وبمحتوى اسمنت لا يقل عن 350 كجم / م3 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو الاعمال على الوجه الاكمل حسب اصول الصناعه والمواصفات مما جميعه بالمتر المكعب 
التكاليف المباشرة :-
كمية حديد التسليح للاسقف الهوردى تتراوح في المتوسط 120 كجم / م3 الى 130 كجم / م3
وفى هذا المثال ستتم الدراسه على كمية حديد 125 كجم / م3
تكلفة حديد ا لتسليح = 125 *5.5= 687.5 جنيه / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جنية / م3
البلاطات عباره عن خرسانه مسلحه وبلوكات من الفوم يتم حساب نسبة الخرسانه الى نسبة البلوكات في كامل مسطح السقف وفى المعتاد تتراوح النسبة في المتوسط بنسبة 2/3 الى 1/ 3 خرسانه الى بلوكات على التوالى
تكلفة المتر المكعب من بلاطة السقف من الخرسانه
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جنية / م3
تكلفة م3 من بلاطات السقف = 330*2/3 = 220 جنية / م3
تكلفةالفوم للمتر المكعب الواحد من السقف
سعر الفوم كمتوسط = 900 جنية / م3
تكلفة الفوم = 900 *1/3 = 300 جنية / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط السعر= 250 جنية / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 4 جنية / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جنية / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 687.5 + 5+220+300+250 + 4+5 = 1471.5جنية / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1471.5 *.5 = 735.25 جنية / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 2207 جنية / م3
(او ما يوازى تقريبا 315 دولار / م3 )
12 -paneled beam slabs
ويستخدم هذا النوع من البلاطات في الفراغات الكبيره كالقاعات بأنواعها حيث تكون البلاطات بمساحات كبيره تصل الى 150 م2
وهو عباره عن شبكة من الكمرات المتقاطعه فى الاتجاهين تكون فيما بينها بلاطات ذات مساحات صغيره بابعاد تتراوح ما بين 2 - 5 م وفى هذا النوع من البلاطات تعمل الكمرات كشبكه لا يحمل اى منها الاخر حيث لا يوجد كمره حامله وكمره محموله وهناك شروط لا بد ان تتحقق حتى نضمن عدم حمل اى من الكمرات للاخرى وهى :-
1- لا بد ان تكون الكمرات من الخرسانه المسلحه ومن نفس المكونات ونفس الخرسانه وبنفس الاجهاد
2- يجب ان يكون ابعاد قطاع الكمرات متساوى اى يكون الارتفاع والعرض واحد لكل الكمرات
3- يجب ان يكون طول الكمرات متساوى تقريبا
وهناك عدة انواع من بلاطات البانلد بيم
1- simple panelled beam slab
وفيها تكون البلاطه غير ممتده في اى من الاتجاهين ويكون الارتكاز على اربعة اعمدة
2- continuos panelled beam salb
وفيها تكون البلاطة ممتده في اى من الاتجاهين او كلامهما
3- skew panelled beam salb
وفيها تكون البلاطه مقسمة بكمرات في اتجاه قطرى ( في اتجاه مائل )
4- panelled frams
وفيها تكون الكمرات المتقاطعه مرتكزه على اعمده وبالتالى تعمل مع الاعمدة ك fram
تحليل الاسعار :-
نفس طريقة تحليل الاسعار لاى بلاطه سقف مرتكزه على كمرات
فقط الاختلاف يكون في عدة نقاط اهمها
1- في المعتاد تستخدم هذه البلاطات في المساحات الكبيره والتى عادة يكون ارتفاعها كبير كالقاعات ومن ثم فان الشدة تكون معقدة بعض الشىء وتكاليفها تكون عالية
2- اسعار المصنعيات للحدادة والنجارة تكون اعلى
3- فك الشده يكون بعد فتره اطول ومن ثم يؤخذ ذلك في الحسبان عند تحليل السعر
4- نسبة حديد التسليح للمتر المكعب تكون اكبر وتصل في المتوسط الى 140 كجم / م3
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانه مسلحة لبلاطات الاسقف ذات الكمرات المتقاطعه من النوع CONTINOUS PANELLED BEAM حسب الابعاد والتسليح الموضح بالرسومات وبخرسانه لا يقل اجهادها عن 300 كجم / سم2 بعد 28 يوم وبمحتوى اسمنت لا يقل عن400 كجم / م3 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو الاعمال على الوجه الاكمل حسب اصول الصناعه والمواصفات مما جميعه بالمتر المكعب 
المعطيات :-
-Continous paneled beam slab
- نسبة الحديد 140 كجم / م3
- ارتفاع السقف 9 م
- اجهاد الخرسانه = 300 كجم / سم2
التكاليف المباشرة :-
تكلفة حديد ا لتسليح = 140 *5.5= 770 جنيه / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جنية / م3
تكلفة الصب باجهاد 300 كجم / سم2 = 370 جنية / م3
تكلفة المصنعيات لاعمال الشدة بارتفاع 9 م واعمال الحداده مع ترك الشده لوقت يتراوح ما بين 20 الى 25 يوم حتى ميعاد الفك .
سيكون متوسط السعر= 400 جنية / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 6 جنية / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 10 جنية / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 770 + 5+370+400 + 6+10 = 1561 جنيه/ م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1561 *.5 = 780.5 جنية / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 2341.5 جنية / م3
(او ما يوازى تقريبا 335 دولار / م3 )
13- بلاطة سقف solid flat slab سمك 20 سم = 20*15*0.20 = 60 م 3
الكمر الخارجى ( الداير ) بفرض كمر مقاس 20 * 60 سم 
كمية الخرسانه للكمر اسفل بلاطة السقف فقط = 0.2 *0.4*2* ( 20 +14.6)= 5.6 م3 
اجمالى كمية الخرسانه = 60+5.5 = 65.5 
تكلفة المتر المكعب :-
كمية الحديد في المتوسط = 120 كجم / م3
تكلفة الحديد = 120 *5.5 = 660 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحه جهد 275 كجم / سم2 شامله الصب بالبامب = 360 جنية 
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جنية / م3
اعمال المصعنيات بالعده الخشبيه = 170 جنية / م3
تكلفة اعمال الفرمجة للخرسانه = 4 جنية / م3
تكلفة المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جنية / م3
اجمالى التكلفة السابقه= 660+360+170 + 4+5 = 1194 جنية / م3
اضافه هامش ربح شامل المصروفات الاداريه 50 % = 1194* 0.50= 597
اجمالى السعر للكتر المكعب =1194+597= 1791 جنيه
البند السادس : - اعمال العزل
انواع العزل المائى والفروق فيما بينها
ويتحدد نوع العزل على حسب عوامل عديده اهمها
1-نوع وطبيعة العنصر المراد عزله
2- منسوب المياه الجوفيه وهل العنصر المعزول اعلى ام اسفل منها
3- نوع التربه وخصائصها
4- طببيعة استغلال المنشأ
5- اهمية المنشا وعمره الافتراضى
وياتى قبل هذا وذاك العامل الاقتصادى او التكاليف
تتطور المواد المستخدمه في العزل والمنتجات التى توفرها الشركات بسرعه مذهله وتتطور المواد المستخدمه من حيث سهولة الاستخدام وسرعة التنفيذ وغيرها
المواد البيتومينيه من اقدم وارخص الانواع المستخدمه في العزل
البيتومين المستخدم في العزل انواع منه
1- البيتومين العادى ( على العزل البارد )
2- البيتومين المؤكسد
3- البيتومين المختلط ( وهو خليط من المؤكسد والعادى )
الانواع السابقه تعطى طبقة رقيقه غير منفذة للماء تقاوم الاملاح والاكاسيد وتستخدم في العناصر اعلى منسوب المياه الجوفيه
بشرط ان تكون مردومه بالكامل
عيوبها
1- تتأثر بدرجة الحراره فتكون في الحاله السائله عند درجات الحراره المرتفعه وتكون بالحاله الصلبه عند درجات الحراره المنخفضه
2- تأثرها بالعوامل الجويه
3- لا تقاوم الصدأ
4- البيتومين المؤكسد مضر بالبيئه
* العزل باستخدام اللفائف البيتومينيه
وهى انواع عديده جدا تبدا من
1- الخيش المقطرن
2- الياف زجاجيه مشبعه بالبيتومين
3- الياف زجاجيه مغطاه بحبيبات معدنيه
وهذه اشهر الانواع منه وتختلف المسميات التجاريه على حسب الشركة المصنعه وكذلك يختلف السمك ويبدا من 2 مم فأعلى
من اهم مزاياه
1- مقاومة للعوامل الجويه
2- تتحمل الصدأ
3- قوة شد عاليه
4- مقاومة جيده جدا وخاصة النوعيين السفللين للاماكن المعرضة للمياه باستمرار كالخزانات ودورات المياه وغيرها

** العزل باستخدام المواد ذات الاساس الاسمنتى
وهى مركبات من الاسمنت المعالج كيميائيا باللدائن الصناعيه ومواد مالئه من الكوارتز تدهن به الاسطح الخرسانيه فتتغلل لدائنه الصناعية داخل المسام الخرسانية وتتم عده تفاعلات كيميائيه مكونه كريستالات صلبه تملأل المسام وتكون جزء لا يتجزأ من المنشأ
مميزاته
1- له نفس خصائص الجزء المعزول ( الخرسانه المسلحه )
2- غير ضار بمياه الشرب ولذلك يستخدم في خزاانات المياه من الداخل
3- يستخدم في الاماكن اسفل منسوب المياه الجوفيه حيث لا يتأثر بالمياه
4 - يمكن استخدامه على اسطح غير مستويه وغير منتظمه
5- سرعة وسهولة التنفيذ
اشهر نوع منه هو الاديكور ام
هناك عزل يصلح لحاله معينه ولا يصلح نوع آخر لها بمعنى
العزل باستخدام رولات العزل ( membrane ) يحتاج الى طبقة حمايه اعلاه
في حاله استخدامه في عزل سطح مبنى مثلا يتم تغطيته بطبقة لياسه لحمايته
وفى حالة استخدامه في العزل الرأسى ( عزل حائط خرسانى) يحتاج الى تنفيذ حائط مبانى لحمايته وكذلك في حالة استخدامه في عزل لبشه من الخارج يتم حمايته بتنفيذ حائط مبانى وقد تنفذ المبانى اولا ثم يتم العزل وبعدها صب الخرسانه
ومن ثم اذا كان الحائط الخرسانى الذى تود عزله لن ينفذ خلفه حائط مبانى خلف العزل لحمياته فان العزل باستخدام رولات العزل لن يكون مناسبا في مثل حالتك ولن يكون مجديا
اما العزل باستخدام المواد ذات الاساس الاسمنتى ( واشهرها الاديكور ام ) فهذا النوع من العزل ياخذ نفس خواص الخرسانه ولذلك فهو لايحتاج الى تنفيذ طبقة حمايه له
مثل استخدامه في العزل الداخلى لخزانات المياه وعزل ارضيه حمامات السباحه
في مثل حالتك فهو مناسب جدا ولا يحتاج الى اى حمايه
تكلفة هذا النوع من العزل في مصر ما يوازى 35 جنيه تكلفة فعليه
اما العزل باستخدام رولات العزل سمك 3 مم انتاج شركة انسومات على سبيل المثال فتكلفته الفعليه لن تزيد عن 25 جنيه كتكلفه فعليه بالاضافه الى طبقة الحمايه على حسب نوعها
العزل باستخدام البيتومين وخصوصا البيتومين المؤكسد لا يحتاج الى تنفيذ طبقات حمايه
وفى مثل حالتك قد يكون مناسبا اذا كان منسوب الحائط الخرسانى الذى يتم عزله منسوبه بالكامل اعلى من منسوب المياه الجوفيه بشرط ان يكون الردم لكامل الجزء الذى يتم عزله وخصوصا العزل باستخدام البيتومين المؤكسد سعر البيتومين المؤكسد في مصر يزداد بصوره جنونيه
تكلفة المتر المسطح كتكلفة فعليه يصل الى 15 جنيه للمتر المسطح ولكن كما ذكرت سابقا
فهو مضر بالبيئه ولا يستخدم خصوصا بجوار المجمعات السكنيه
هناك انواع اخرى من العزل على البارد ذات اساس مائى مثل السيروبلاست والسيروتك والتى يتم تخفيفها بالماء وهى اقل فاعليه ولا يفضل استخدامها تكلفة المتر المسطح تصل الى 4 جنيه تكلفه فعليه 
واخرى ذات اساس بيتومينى ويتم تخفيفها باستخدام السولار و توجد انواع منها ذات فاعليه ودارج استخدامها في عزل الاساسات البعيده عن منسوب المياه الجوفيه وتكلفتها تقارب تكلفة البيتومين المؤكسد
بالمتر المسطح توريد وعمل طبقة عازلة للرطوبه لزوم عزل الاساسات اعلى منسوب المياه الجوفيه
تتكون من طبقتين متعامدتين من البيتومين المؤكسد على ان تتم اعمال النظافة للسطح وتجهيزه قبل اعمال العزل وعمل كل ما يلزم مما جميعه بالمتر المسطح 

التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة المتر المسطح من خامات البيتومين المؤكسد على الساخن طبقتين = 8 جنية / م2
اسعار المصنعيات = 4 جنية / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة = 8+4 = 12 جنية / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 12* 0.5= 6 جنية / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =12+ 6 =18 جنيه / م2
( او ما يوازى 2.5 دولار / م2 تقريبا )
بالمتر المسطح توريد وعمل طبقة عازلة للرطوبه لزوم مبانى قصة الردم اعلى منسوب المياه الجوفيه
تتكون من 3 طبقات من البيتومين على البارد انتاج شركة انسومات او ما يماثلها على ان تتم اعمال النظافة للسطح وتجهيزه قبل اعمال العزل وعمل كل ما يلزم مما جميعه بالمتر المسطح 
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة ملىء العراميس للمبانى ونظافتها وتجهيزها للسطح = 1 جنية / م2
تكلفة م2 من خامات البيتومين العادى ثلاث طبقات =5.5 جنية / م2
اسعار المصنعيات = 1.5 جنية / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة = 1+5.5+1.5 = 8 جنية / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 8* 0.5= 4 جنية / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =8+ 4 =12 جنيه / م2
( او ما يوازى 1.7 دولار / م2 تقريبا )
بالمتر المسطح : توريد و فرش طبقة عازلة للرطوبة لزوم الحمامات من مادة الانسوسيل ( 4مم ) من انتاج شركة انسومات او مايماثلها و طبقا لاصول الصناعة بحيث لا يقل ركوب اللحامات عن 10 سم مع عمل وزرة منها بداير الحوائط لا يقل ارتفاعها عن 20 سم فوق الارضية و يجب استدارة الزوايا و الاركان و تغطي الطبقة العازلة بطبقة لياسة أسمنتية سمك 2سم والقياس حسب المسقط الافقي بدون علاوة نظير الوزرات مما جميعه بالمتر المسطح 
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة تجهيز السطح وعمل المرمات واعمال اللياسه ان تطلب الامر = 4 جنية / م2
عمل رقبة زجاجه بالزوايا والاركان متوسط التكاليف = 2 جنية / م2
تكلفة رولات العزل ( من مادة الانسوسيل ) انتاج شركة انسومات
سعر اللفه 160 جنية ومقاساتها 1 م بطول 10 م .ط
عمليا بعد عمل الركوب بين اللفات وعمل الوزرات اللفه الواحده تغطى 8 م 2 في المتوسط
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 160 / 8 = 20 جنية / م2
تكلفة الطبقة الرابطة البيتومينيه ( سيروبلاست مثلا ) = 1 جنية / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 7 جنية / م2
طبقة اللياسة اعلى العزل بسمك من 2 الى 3 سم :-
تكلفة الخامات = 6 جنية / م2
تكلفة المصنعيات = 7 جنية / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 47 جنية / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 47* 0.5= 23.5 جنية / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =47+ 23.5 =70.5 جنيه / م2
( او ما يوازى 10 دولار / م2 تقريبا )


توريد و تنفيذ طبقة عازلة لزوم الحمامات ذلك بإستخدام اللفائف Polyester reinforced membrane من انتاج بيتونيل سمك 3مم او ما يماثلها مع عمل تراكب فى الاتجاة الطولى و العرضى لا يقل عن 15سم والقياس للمسقط الافقى محمل عليه القياس للعزل الرأسى للوزرات حسب الأرتفاع اللازم المناسب والسعر محمل علية دهان طبقة برايمر علي اللياسة وكل ما يلزم لنهو الاعمال نهوا متقنا حسب المواصفات و اصول الصناعة وغير محمل على البند طبقات اللياسه اسفل واعلى العزل 
التكاليف المباشره :-
عمل رقبة زجاجه بالزوايا والاركان متوسط التكاليف = 2 جنية / م2
تكلفة رولات العزل المسلحه من انتاج شركة بيتونيل سمك 3 مم سعر اللفه 140 جنية ومقاساتها 1 م بطول 10 م .ط
عمليا بعد عمل الركوب بين اللفات وعمل الوزرات اللفه الواحده تغطى 8 م 2 في المتوسط
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 140 / 8 = 17.5 جنية / م2
تكلفة الطبقة البرايمر = 1 جنية / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 7 جنية / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 27.5 جنية / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 27.5* 0.5= 13.75 جنية / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =27.5+ 13.75 =41.25 جنيه / م2
( او ما يوازى 5.9 دولار / م2 تقريبا )
بالمتر المسطح : توريد و فرش طبقة عازلة للرطوبة لزوم الاسطح من مادة الانسوسيل ( 4مم ) من انتاج شركة انسومات او مايماثلها و طبقا لاصول الصناعة بحيث لا يقل ركوب اللحامات عن 10 سم مع عمل وزرة منها بداير الحوائط لا يقل ارتفاعها عن 20 سم فوق الارضية و يجب استدارة الزوايا و الاركان و تغطي الطبقة العازلة بطبقة لياسة أسمنتية سمك 2سم والقياس حسب المسقط الافقي بدون علاوة نظير الوزرات مما جميعة بالمتر المسطح 
في حالة الاسطح حيث تزداد المساحة المفتوحة فتقل التكاليف 
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة تجهيز السطح وعمل المرمات واعمال اللياسه ان تطلب الامر = 1.5 جنية / م2
عمل رقبة زجاجه بالزوايا والاركان متوسط التكاليف = 1 جنية / م2
تكلفة رولات العزل ( من مادة الانسوسيل ) انتاج شركة انسومات
سعر اللفه 160 جنية ومقاساتها 1 م بطول 10 م .ط
عمليا بعد عمل الركوب بين اللفات وعمل الوزرات اللفه الواحده تغطى 8.5 م 2 في المتوسط
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 160 / 8.5 = 18.8 جنية / م2
تكلفة طبقة البرايمر = 1 جنية / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 4 جنية / م2
طبقة اللياسة اعلى العزل بسمك من 2 الى 3 سم :-
تكلفة الخامات = 6 جنية / م2
تكلفة المصنعيات = 5 جنية / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 37.3 جنية / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 37.3* 0.5= 18.65 جنية / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =37.3+ 18.65 =56 جنيه / م2 تقريبا
( او ما يوازى 8 دولار / م2 تقريبا )
بالمتر المسطح : توريد و فرش طبقة عازلة للرطوبة لزوم حوائط الخزان من الخارج من مادة الانسوسيل ( 4مم ) من انتاج شركة انسومات او مايماثلها و طبقا لاصول الصناعة بحيث لا يقل ركوب اللحامات عن 10 سم والقياس هندسى حسب القطاع الرأسى مما جميعة بالمتر المسطح 
في حالة الحوائط الخرسانية تزداد تكلفة المصنعيات وتقل التكلفة الاجماليه نتيجة عدم تنفيذ طبقة لياسة اعلى العزل 
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة تجهيز السطح وعمل المرمات واعمال اللياسه ان تطلب الامر = 1.5 جنية / م2
تكلفة رولات العزل ( من مادة الانسوسيل ) انتاج شركة انسومات
سعر اللفه 160 جنية ومقاساتها 1 م بطول 10 م .ط
عمليا بعد عمل الركوب بين اللفات وعمل الوزرات اللفه الواحده تغطى 8.5 م 2 في المتوسط
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 160 / 8.5 = 18.8 جنية / م2
تكلفة طبقة البرايمر = 1 جنية / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 6 جنية / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 27.3 جنية / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 27.3* 0.5= 13.65 جنية / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =27.3+ 13.65 =41 جنيه / م2 تقريبا
( او ما يوازى 5.8 دولار / م2 تقريبا )
بالمتر المسطح : توريد وعمل طبقة عازلة للرطوبة لزوم حوائط الخزان من الداخل وجهين من مادة االاديكور ام او ما يماثلها طبقا لاصول الصناعة والمواصفات والقياس هندسى مما جميعة بالمتر المسطح 
مادة الاديكور ام مادة عزل ذات اساس اسمنتى ومن مزاياها انها غير مضره بالماء تستخدم لعزل خزانات المياه من الداخل وكذلك عزل حمامات السباحة ومن الممكن استخدامها في معظم العناصر الانشائيه
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة تجهيز السطح وعمل المرمات اللازمه = 3 جنية / م2
تكلفة مادة الاديكور ام
سعر الشيكارة 25 كجم 90 جنية تقريبا جنية وتغطى مساحة حوالى من 4 الى 5 م2 لوجهين
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 90 / 4.5= 20 جنية / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 8 جنية / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 31 جنية / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 31* 0.5= 15.5 جنية / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =31+ 15.5=46.5 جنيه / م2 تقريبا
( او ما يوازى 6.6 دولار / م2 تقريبا )
الاسعار في المتوسط على حسب الموقع للمشروع كالتالى 
م3 حفر صخر = 55 جنية / م3 غير شامل نقل المخلفات
م3 حفر رمال = 6 جنية حفر فقط بدون نقل المخلفات يضاف في المتوسط من 5 الى 6 جنية / م3 نقل مخلفات على حسب مسافة النقل للمقالب والوقت المستغرق لكل نقله 
م3 ردم رمال نظيفة من خارج الموقع = 18- 20 جنيه اذا كان سعر التوريد للمتر المكعب من الرمال 12 جنيه 
م2 عزل اساسات 
عزل بيتومين عادى على البارد 6 جنيه / م2
عزل بيتومين مؤكسد 10 - 12 جنية / م2 
عزل بيتومين مؤكسد : عادى بنسبة 1:3 = 8 - 9 جنيه / م2
م3 خرسانة عادية :- 
قواعد منفصله = 320 الى 350 جنية / م3 جهد خرسانه 200 كجم / سم2
لبشه = 250 الى 270 جنية / م3 جهد الخرسانه 200 كجم / سم2
م3 خرسانة مسلحة :-
الاساسات ( 80 كجم حديد / م3 في المتوسط ) = 930 - 950 كجم / م3
اعمدة ( 160 كجم حديد / م3 في المتوسط ) = 1450 - 1500 كجم / م3
اسقف ( 100 كجم حديد / م3 في المتوسط ) = 1100 - 1150 كجم / م3
م2 مبانى :- 
سمك 10 سم 45 جنيه / م2
سمك 12 سم 50 - 55 جنية / م2 
مبانى م3 : - 380 - 420 جنية / م3
م2 بياض :-
مواصفات بؤج فقط = 25 جنية / م2
مواصفات بؤج واوتار = 30 جنية / م2 
مواصفات تركيب زوايا فليسبيكو بالاضافه الى التأكيس والزوى والتربيع 40 جنية / م2
م2 دهانات : - 
دهانات بلاستيك لون ابيض سكيب او سايبس = 16 جنية / م2
دهانات بلاستيك الوان سكيب او سكيب = 18 جنية / م2
دهانات جوتن حسب اللون المطلوب ( داخلى ) = 20 - 25 جنية / م2
صحى مقطوعية
الصحى اسعار خامات المواسير الصرف والتغذيه في حدود 2000 جنية
اسعار المصنعيات للحمام والمطبخ = 1000 
القطع والاكسسوارت حسب الطلب في المتوسط 
حوض جرافينا = 300 جنيه 
قاعدة جرافينا = 650 جنيه 
حوض استانلس عين واحده = 120
اما اسعار ديوارفيت
حوض = 600 جنيه
القاعده = 900 - 1250 
حوض استانلس بصفايه وعين = 280
كهربة مقطوعية
في المتوسط الخامات = 2000 - 2500 بخلاف الاكسسوارت 
المصنعيات = 1200 - 1500
نجارة باب و شباك مقطوعية
باب غرفه حشو 300 - 400 جنيه
باب قشره ارو = 450 جنيه
باب شقه قشره ارو = 450 - 600
باب شقه حشو 450 - 650
الشبابيك مقاس 100 *100 او 120 * 120 في المتوسط من 250 الى 350 جنية بخلاف الزجاج والسلك 
اسعار التركيب من 50 الى 60 جنيه في المتوسط للقطعه الواحده
م2 اسقف معلقة :-
بلاطات فينيل 60 * 60 = 70 - 80 جنيه / م2
اسقف الواح جبس من الجبس الابيض انتاج شركه كنف = 100 - 120 جنيه م م2
جبس اخضر للحمامات = 120 جنيه / م2
جبس احمر للمطابخ = 130 جنية / م2
الاسعار عاليه هى متوسط الاسعار السائده في مصر
* اعمال الهيكل الخرسانى شامل اعمال التصميم وعمل الجسات والتنفيذ والاشراف على التنفيذ
المتر المسطح للدور الواحد في المتوسط تتراوح تكلفته من 300 - 350 جنيه / م2
* اعمال النصف تشطيب بعد الهيكل الخرسانى وتشمل 
- اعمال المبانى
- اعمال البياض الداخلى والخارجى
- اعمال الحلوق الخشبيه
- اعمال التمديدات الكهربائيه ( خراطيم فقط )
- اعمال التمديدات الكهربائيه للصواعد وكذلك انارة السلم
- اعمال تشطيب السلم والمدخل من رخام او جرانيت من انواع متوسطة التكاليف
- اعمال وصلات التغذية بالمياه والصرف الصحى حتى كل وحده مع انهاء الخطوط الرئيسيه للصواعد
- اعمال عزل الحمامات .
تكلفة كل ما سبق تحسب كمتوسط تكلفة للمتر المسطح من الوحده = 150 - 200 جنيه / م2 
اجمالى تكلفة المتر المسطح من الهيكل حتى النصف تشطيب = 500 - 600 جنية / م2
* اعمال التشطيبات تختلف وتتفاوت كليا وجزئيا حسب نوع التشطيبات والخامات لها ومستواها وسعرها 
فتبدأ من خامات محليه بسيطه التكاليف الى خامات مستوره باهظة الثمن 
وكفكره عامه تتفاوت التشطيبات في المتوسط من 
275 جنية / م2 الى 750 جنية / م2 للتشطيبات المعتاده
مراحل تنفيذ مبنى 
1- اعمال الهيكل الخرسانى 
2- اعمال المبانى بالتوالى وممكن ان تكون بالتوازى مع تنفيذ الهيكل
3-اعمال البياض والتمديدات الكهربائية والحلوق الزفره :- وتأتى في نفس التوقيت متداخله جزئيا كالتالى 
- نبدأ بالتكسير لاعمال الكهرباء ( الخراطيم ) بالحوائط
- تليها اعمال الطرطشه 
- يتم تركيب الخراطيم بالحوائط 
- يتم عمل البؤج والاوتار
- يتم تثبيت الحلوق الزفره ( او الحلق الغشيم ) Soft wood 
- يتم تركيب العلب الكهربائية وتثبيتها 
- يتم تركيب سلك الشبك اعلى الخراطيم وفى الفواصل ما بين المبانى والخرسانى ومن الممكن استبدال سلك الشبك بالفيبر فهو عملى اكثر واسهل في التركيب
- يتم تسليخ السلك وتركيب الزوايا المعدن من الحديد المجلفن ( الفلسبيكو ) في حالة نص البند على تنفيذها .
- تتم اعمال البطانه ( الملو ) ويليها مباشرة في نفس اليوم اعمال الضهاره ( تشطيب السطح )
4- اعمال صواعد الكهرباء بالسلالم 
5- اعمال البياض للواجهات .
6- اعمال التمديدات للتغذية بالمياه 
7 - اعمال العزل للارضية الحمامات والمطابخ في حالة عزلها
8 - اعمال عزل الرطوبه والعزل الحرارى للسطح.
9- اعمال سحب السلك للدوائر المختلفة 
9 - اعمال سحب الكابلات للصواعد 
10 - اعمال التبليط للسطح 
11- اعمال التأسيس للدهانات للاسقف والحوائط وتشمل التجليخ والسيلر واوجه المعجون .
12- اعمال تمديدات الصحى ويشمل المواسير والوصلات للحمامات والمطابخ 
12- اعمال التبليط للارضيات او تشطيبها حسب نوع التشطيب .
13 - اعمال تشطيب حوائط الحمامات والمطابخ حسب تشطيبها .
14- اعمال تشطيب الواجهات ببنودها المختلفه .
15- اعمال تشطيب السلالم والمداخل .
16- اعمال تشطيب حتى الوجه النهائى للدهانات 
17 - تركيب القطع للصحى من احواض وقواعد وبنيوهات وخلافه
18 - اعمال تركيب الابواب والشبابيك بتشطيبها .
19 - اعمال تركيب اكسسوارت الكهرباء والمفاتيح والكشافات وخلافه
20 - اعمال الجلاء للارضيات . 
21 - اعمال تشطيب وجه نهائى للداهانات .
22- تركيب الخلاطات واكسسوارت الصحى
23- اعمال تشطيب الكهرباء بمشتملاتها .
22 - تركيب اكسسوارت الابواب والشبابيك .
23 - تركيب ورق الحائط 
24 - تركيب المرايات والبانوهات .
25 - مراجعة الدهانات ودهان الابواب وخلافه
26 - التلميع والنظافه والتسليم .
يتخلل البنود السابقه اعمال الاليكتروميكانيكال ان وجدت
مراحل عزل السطح : -
1- صب خرسانه الميول او الخرسانه الخفيفه light weight concrete في حالة تنفيذها بالسطح لتخليق الميول المطلوبه وفى الغالب يتم تنفيذها في الاسطح ذات المساحات الواسعه ويتم ذلك 
- عمل اوتار من المبانى 
- صب الخرسانه وفرمجتها بمنسوب الاوتار .
- عمل طبقة لياسه من الاسمنت والرمل .
- عمل رقبة الزجاجه بعمل استدارة للزوايا والحواف من نفس مونه اللياسه 
- تنفيذ عزل الرطوبه على حسب نوعه .
- اختبار العزل 
- تنفيذ العزل الحرارى على حسب نوعه سواء عن طريق الصب او عن طريق الالواح الجاهزة من الفوم .
- تنفيذ طبقة حماية اعلى العزل .
- تنفيذ اعمال التبليط للارضيات على حسب التشطيب .
هناك مدرسه آخرى تميل الى تنفيذ العزل الحرارى اولا ويليها عزل الرطوبه ويعيب هذه الطريقة عدم ظهور عيوب عزل الرطوبه في حالة وجود عيوب 
انا اميل الى الطريقة الاولى لدقتها . 
مراحل عزل حمامات السباحه 
- تنفيذ طبقة الخرسانه العاديه للارضيات لبشه
- تنفيذ اعمال مبانى بداير حمام السباحه
- تنفيذ طبقة عزل الرطوبه للارضيات والحوائط متصله 
- تنفيذ طبقة الحمايه للارضيات - صب الخرسانه المسلحة للارضيات ويليها الخرسانه المسلحة للحوائط
- تنفيذ طبقة عزل اسمنتى من الاديكور ام او غيرها لعزل الحوائط من الداخل .
- تشطيب الحمام من الداخل .
ومن الممكن تنفيذ الحوائط الخرسانيه اولا قبل تنفيذ المبانى ويليها طبقة العزل من الخارج والمبانى للحماية بعد ذلك مع العزل الداخلى بمواد عزل اسمنتيه
مراحل تنفيذ اعمال العزل للأساسات اللبشه
- تنفيذ طبقة الخرسانه العادية 
- تنفيذ اعمال مبانى بداير اللبشه
- تنفيذ اعمال العزل رولات من مواد مناسبة على حسب التوصيف
- تنفيذ طبقة حماية للعزل الافقى
- تنفيذ اعمال الحدادة والصب
مراحل عزل الحمامات والمطابخ 
- اعمال النظافة وعمل المرمات لسطح الخرسانه في حالة وجدوها
- اعمال طبقة اللياسه اسفل العزل وعمل رقبة الزجاجه
- تنفيذ طبقة العزل 
- اختبار العزل
- تنفيذ طبقة اللياسه اعلى العزل لحمايته
العزل الحرارى للحوائط الداخلية والخارجية 
تنفيذ حائطين من الطوب سمك 10 سم لكل منهما مع ترك مسافة 10 سم بينهما توضع بها طبقة العزل وبذلك يكون اجمالى سمك الحائط = 30 سم
عزل الصوت 
يتم تنفيذه قبل الطبقة النهائية للتشطيب 
بمعنى لو طلب تنفيذ عزل الصوت للحوائط مثلا 
يتم تنفيذ طبقة العزل على المبانى على حسب نوع العزل والشائع هو الصوف الصخرى وذلك لتوفره ورخص ثمنه 
ثم بعد ذلك على حسب التشطيب من الممكن تنفيذ تشطيب جيس بورد اعلاها 
او تنفيذ مبانى بجانب العزل يليها طبقات التشطيب المختلفة 
او تنفيذ تجاليد من الخشب اعلى علافات تثبت على العزل 
يتم ذلك حسب نوعية التشطيب 
واذا كان الغرض هو تقسيم المكان وعزله من الممكن تنفيذ ذلك بعمل حوائط من الواح الجبس بورد يوضع العزل بداخلها وتنفذ طبقتين من الجبس يليها طبقة العزل يليها طبقتين من الجبس
في حالة الاسقف يتم تنفيذها بنفس الطريقه 
اعمال الكهرباء
في البداية لا بد من الاشارة الى الطريقة التى يتم بها نقل الكهرباء ابتداء من المصدر وحتى موقع الاستهلاك
يتم نقل الكهرباء عبر كابلات عملاقة الى محطات الكهرباء وتسمى هذه الشبكة بشبكة الجهد المرتفع 
والجهد المرتفع : هو الجهد الذى يزيد عن 650 فولت 
بعدها يتم توزيع الكهرباء من المحطات الى المحولات وفى هذه المرحلة تكون ذو جهد متوسط وتسمى الشبكه هذه بشبكة الجهد المتوسط 
والجهد المتوسط : هو الجهد الذى يزيد على 250 ولا يتعدى 650 فولت .
بعدها تتم عملية تحويل الجهد من جهد متوسط داخل المحولات الى جهد منخفض خارج منها يتم توزيع هذا الجهد عبر الكابلات الى لوحات الكهرباء العموميه الى اللوحات الرئيسيه الخاصه بكل عقار ومنها الى اللوحات الفرعيه الخاصة بكل وحده ويكون الجهد في هذه المرحلة هو جهد منخفض وتسمى الشبكه بمكوناتها شبكة الجهد المنخفض 
والجهد المنخفض : هو الجهد الذى يزيد عن 30 فولت ولا يتعدى 250 فولت
تعريفات :-

* الفولت : هو الوحده العمليه لقياس الجهد
* الامبير : وحدة قياس التيار الكهربائى 
*الوات: وحدة قياس القدره
الكيلو وات : وحدة قدرة تساوى 1000 وات 
الكيلو وات / ساعه : وحدة قدره تساوى 1000 وات في الساعه الواحده
ما سيتم التركيز عليه هو شبكة الجهد المنخفض 
- يتم نقل الكهرباء من اللوحات العموميه بالشارع الى اللوحه الرئيسيه للمبنى عن طريق كابلات من الالومنيوم المسلح حسب مواصفات شركة توزيع الكهرباء وغالبا ما تكون كابلات 3*240 مم
- بعدها يتم توزيع الكهرباء من اللوحة الرئيسية للمبنى الى العداد الخاص بكل وحده او جزء من المبنى ويتم ذلك عن طريق كابلات من النحاس ( الصواعد ) ومن العداد عن طريق كابلات من النحاس بقطر اقل الى اللوحه الفرعيه الخاصة بكل وحده
تنقسم اعمال الكهرباء الى قسمين 
- اعمال شبكة الكهرباء وتشمل كل ما سبق
- اعمال شبكة التيار الخفيف : وتشمل كل ما يخص اعمال التليفونات والداتا والدش المركزى والاريال والانتركم وغيرها .
مراحل تنفيذ اعمال الكهرباء 
- قبل البدء في اعمال التنفيذ يتم توصيل عداد انشائى لاستخدام الكهرباء طوال مدة المشروع يتم ذلك 
بعد الانتهاء من اجراءات التراخيص حيث يتم التوجه الى شركة الكهرباء التابع لها المشروع بخطاب من التراخيص يفيد بعدم الممانعه في توصيل العداد الانشائى 
- اثناء تنفيذ اعمال الهيكل الخرسانى يتم تنفيذ التمديدات الخاصه بالتيار الكهربائى ( اعمال الخراطيم او المواسير) يتم ذلك بتنفيذ شبكة من الخراطيم بنفس توزيع الكهرباء للاسقف والحوائط 
مع ملاحظة ان اعمال التيار الكهربائى يتم تنفيذها بالكامل بالاسقف اما اعمال التيار الخفيف ففى المعتاد يتم تنفيذها اسفل الارضيات 
- مع الهيكل الخرسانى يتم تثبيت المواسير الخاصه بكابلات الصواعد على حسب عدد الصواعد ( ويتم ذلك حسب عدد الوحدات بالدور الواحد وعدد الادوار ) غالبا ما يتم تنفيذ تلك المواسير من ال pvc بعدد 5 مواسير لكل صاعد 4 للتيار وماسوره اضافيه spair يتم استخدامها عند الحاجه 
- اثناء تنفيذ اعمال البياض يتم تثبيت الخراطيم الخاصة بالمفاتيح والبرايز والمخارج المختلفة ويتم ربطها بالدوائر على حسب التصميم و يتم تجميع كل هذه الدوائر ( او اللنيات ) الى اللوحة الفرعية الخاصة بالوحده ( ومن الممكن علب بواط بالحوائط وذلك لعمل التريحات اللازمه للخطوط )
- بعد الانتهاء من اعمال البياض وقبل البدء في اعمال التشطيبات يتم سحب الاسلاك والكابلات الخاصه بالدوائر العموميه والدوائر الفرعيه ويتم توصيلها باللوحة 
- يتم تنفيذ الكابلات والاسلاك الخاصه بالتيار الخفيف مع ربط كل نوع الى الشبكه الخاصة به
- يتم تنفيذ اعمال الكابلات الخاصة بالصواعد وكذلك لوحة التوزيع الرئيسيه التى يتم ربط الصواعد عليها 
- بعد الانتهاء من اعمال التشطيبات بالكامل يتم الانتهاء من كافة الاجراءات الادارية الخاصة باجهزة المدن او الاحياء وكذلك شركة الكهرباء والتى تقوم بعمل مقايسه لتوصيل الكهرباء من اللوحات العموميه الى اللوحات الرئيسيه .
- بعدها يتم التقديم على العدادات الخاصة بالوحدات

م / طلعت محمد على
[email protected]​*


----------



## egyptsystem (20 يوليو 2014)

*اسعار تشطيبات 2014*

*اسعار تشطيبات الشقق وديكورات الشقق بسعر 600 جنية مصري للمتر السعر يشمل الخامات والمصنعيات بشكل اجمالي 
وموصفات التشطيبات كتالي 
السباكة تاسيس 
يتم مد مواسير سباكة المانية الصنع ( ماركة بي ار ) ضمان 5سنة ( مع اجراء اختبارات الضغط من قبل الشركة للحصول علي الضمان ) لمياة الشرب 
يتم مد مواسير صرف ماركة الشريف لمياة الصرف 
يتم عمل دائرة مياة ساخنة للحمام والمطبخ 
يتم عمل صرف وتغذية لكلا من غسالة اطباق وغسالة اوتوماتيك 
السباكة تشطيب 
يتم تركيب خلاطات مصرية الصنع ضمان عشر سنوات يتم اختيار الموديل من قبل العميل 
يتم تركيب بانيو ضمان ثلاث سنوات 
يتم تركيب حوض وش وقاعدة تواليت الماني الصنع يتم الاختيار من قبل العميل للشركات ايديال استادر كليوبترا درفيت 
يتم تركيب حوض مطبخ فتحة ماركة فرنك سام 
يتم تركيب وصلات تغذية وصرف لكلا من غسالة اطباق غسالة اتوماتيك 
الكهرباء تاسيس 
يتم مد سلك سويدي الصنع 
يتم عمل 55 مفتاح انارة وتغذية للاجهزة 
يتم عمل دائرة انترنت 
يتم عمل دائرة دش 
يتم عمل دائرة تليفون 
يتم يتم عمل دائرة جهد مرتفع للمطبخ والتكيفات 
اعمال الدهانات 
يتم دهان عزل للحوائط
يتم دهان عدد 2 سكينة معجون 
يتم دهان عدد وش بطانة 
يتم دهان عدد وش دهان كمبيوتر يتم اختيار الالوان من قبل العميل 
الخامات المستخدمة للدهانات المعجون ماركة سيابس الدهانات ماركة اسكيب 
اعمال النجارة 
يتم تركيب باب خشبي لكل الغرف والمطبخ والحمام الباب محمل بعدد قشرة ارو 
يتم تركيب باب الشقة الرائيسي اندونيسي الصنع مع تركيب معبرة (تاج خارجي ) له 
اعمال الالموتيال 
يتم تركيب الموتيال( قطاع السعد) لكل الشبابيك والمنافذ
اعمال الاسقف 
يتم عمل مصيص وضهارة لكل الاسقف 
يتم عمل كرانيش للريسبشن
اعمال السراميك 
يتم تركيب سيراميك فرز اول من شركات الجوهرة او كليوبتر ا او رويال 
يتم اختيار الموديلات والالوان من قبل العميل 
ثانيا فترة العمل 40 يوم 
وبعدها تستلم الشقة

اسعار مصنعيات محارة الحوائط سعر تجاري 12 جم للمتر للحوائط الداخلية للشقق 
أسعار مصنعيات محارة للحوائط سعر ميزان (ادة واوتار ) من 13 الي 17 جم للمتر للحوائط الداخلية للشقق 
اسعار مصنعيات محارة الحوائط الخارجية (الواجهات ) سعر تجاري 25 جم للمتر للحوائط الخارجية والواجهات للفلل والعمارات 
اسعار مصنعية المحارة للواجهات الخارجية سعر ميزان وادة واوتار 35 جنية للمتر 

اسعار المحارة للاعمال الخارجية السعر يشمل الخامات والمصنعيات والسقالات 
مصنعيات الواجهة محارة و مصنعية معجون و مصنعيات دهانات و السقالات الخشبية 60جم للمتر
مصنعيات الواجهة محارة و رش فطيسة و السقالات الخشبية 40جم للمتر
مصنعيات الواجهة محارة و مواد كمياويات البناء الحديثة (مادة ) 45 جم للمتر

اسعار تركيب السيراميك 25 جم و 35 جم للبورسلين و40 جم للرخام 

تركيب الالوميتال بسعر 350 جنية مصري للمتر قطاع السعد عريض 
و 600جنية مصري قطاع بي اس الصغير 
و700 جنية مصري لقطاع البي اس الوسط
800 جنية مصري قطاع بي اس
900 جنية مصري قطاع بي اس الجامبو ( الدابل)
السعر يشمل قطاعات الالوميتال والزجاج والشيش والتركيب والنقل لجميع انحاء الجمهورية

اسعار مصنعيات تأسيس الكهرباء في التشطيبات الداخلية 
توزيع الاضاءة علي الاسقف والحوائط للمساعدة في تنفيذ الديكورات بشكل متكامل 
يتم عمل 55 مفتاح انارة وتغذية للاجهزة 
دائرة تكييف 
دائرة انترنت 
دائرة دش 
دائرة تليفون 
دائرة جهد مرتفع للمطبخ 
اعادة توزيع الجهد الدخلي وفقا لما يتناسب مع شدة التيار
سعر النقطة 25 جنية مصري

تركيب باركيه مصرى(70)جم للمتر بالتركيب والمصنعيه
تركيب باركيه صينى(70)جم للمتر بالمصنعيه والتركيب
تركيب باركيه تركى(90)جم للمتر بالمصنعيه والتركيب
تركيب باركيه المانى(90)جم للمتر بالتركيب والمصنعيه
تركيب باركيه السويدى (350)جم للمتر بالتركيب والمصنعيه
الباركيه مسمار مصرى بالتركيب والمصنعيه (500)جم للمتر

اسعار ومصنعيات السقف الساقط ( اعمال حديد وشبك ) 350 جم للمتر ومدة التنفيذ 15 يوم 
اسعار ومصنعيات السقف الساقط وبيت نور جبسون بورد ( الالواح ) 100 جم للمتر حسب التصميم

مصنعيات تركيب الابواب والنجارة للشقق 2000جم 
وايضا يوجد اسعار مميزة جدا للابواب الاندونيسي للغرف والباب الرئيسي سعر الباب للغرف تشطيب سوبر لوكس 350 جم للباب اما باب الشقة زان اندونيسي 900 جنية واسعار خاصة جدا جدا للبرور والحلي والاكر واكسسوارات الابواب الخشبية

اسعار مصنعيات تأسيس الكهرباء في التشطيبات الداخلية 
توزيع الاضاءة علي الاسقف والحوائط للمساعدة في تنفيذ الديكورات بشكل متكامل 
يتم عمل 55 مفتاح انارة وتغذية للاجهزة 
دائرة تكييف 
يتم عمل دائرة انترنت 
يتم عمل دائرة دش 
يتم عمل دائرة تليفون 
يتم عمل دائرة جهد مرتفع للمطبخ 
اعادة توزيع الجهد الدخلي وفقا لما يتناسب مع شدة التيار 
سعر المصنعيات 3000 جم​*


----------



## egyptsystem (20 يوليو 2014)

*الخرسانه المسلحه :-
العوامل التى تحدد تكلفة تنفيذ اعمال الخرسانه
1- الخامات
حديد
خرسانه
2- المصنعيات
- النجارة
- الحدادة
-الصب
3- الشده المستخدمه في التنفيذ ونوعها ومكوناتها
اولا الخامات :
- تغير الاسعار بشكل متزايد ومستمر على مستوى العالم وعدم ثباته
- ارتباط تلك الصناعات الثقيلة بالطاقة واسعار المنتجات البترولية المختلفة واسعار الغاز الطبيعى
اعتقد أن حادثه تحدث هنا او هناك او خبر سياسى او اقتصادى يؤثر مباشرة على اسعار النفط واسعار الغاز الطبيعى ومن ثم يمتد ذلك التأثير الى تلك الصناعات المهمة ومنها الحديد والاسمنت .
ومن هنا نلاحظ العوامل العديدة والتغيرات الغير المحتملة والغير متوقعه التى تحدث فى اى وقت من الاوقات .
- دعم الطاقة ورفع الدعم وعدم رفع الدعم ورفع الدعم كليا ورفع الدعم جزئيا اعتقد انها كلها مصطلحات مهمة تشير الى أن سياسة الحكومات على المدى القصير والبعيد تحدد اسعار السوق بشكل كبير
- اعتقد أن وضوح الرؤى للحكومات واتباع سياسات محددة ومعروفة سلفا مع وضع الخطط طويلة الاجل يساعد كثيرا فى فهم مجريات السوق وتحرك الاسعار ومدى الزيادة المتبعة .
- الضرائب المباشرة التى تفرضها الحكومات على المصانع مباشرة ومنها ضريبة الارباح الصناعية وضريبة المبيعات وكذلك الدمغات الخاصة وغيرها والتى يتم خصمها من المنبع ( من المصنع ) تؤثر بكل تأكيد تأثيرا مباشرا على سعر المنتج النهائى
فى دولة مثل مصر تفرض الحكومه ضريبة مبيعات بقيمة ثابتة 10 %
يتم تطبيقها فى كل المصانع على سعر المنتج مباشرة ومنها مصانع الحديد والاسمنت و تدرس الحكومة فرض زيادة فى ضريبة المبيعات بقيمة 7% وهذا الخبر غير مؤكد يتم تداوله ونفيه وتأكيده وعدم صحته وهكذا
عدم وضوح الاستراتجيات وعدم القدرة على تطبيقها يصعب من مسئولية ( المقاول ) فى دراسة الاسعار ووضع اسعار يتم تطبيقها على فترة مشروع قد تكون ليست بالقصيرة و اعتقد انها من اصعب الامور التى تمر على المقاول عند تحليل السعر فهو فى حيرة من امره
بالاضافة الى العوامل السابقة فلكل دولة خصوصيتها فى تحديد قيمة الاسعار للمنتجات المختلفة و يتم ذلك بتطبيق سياسات معينة ومنها تطبيق اتفاقيات دولية معينة تسمح بتبادل السلع
او فرض جمارك بقيم معينة كذلك للسلع المختلفة 
او حظر استيراد سلع معينة .
- عامل النقل للخامات من العوامل المهمة فكلما بعد موقع المشروع عن موقع التصنيع والتوزيع يزداد السعر
فمثلا ما يخص حديد التسليح فتجد اسعار محافظات الصعيد تزداد بقيمة حوالى 100 جنية للطن عن سعره داخل القاهرة الكبرى .
2- اما فيما يخص المصنعيات
النجارة والحدادة والصب 
فلا يخفى على احد التطور الهائل الذى حدث فى شدات النجارة على سبيل المثال فمن الشدات الخشبية التقليدية ( العروق واللتزانة ) الى الشدات المعدنية المختلفة واستخدام الواح البليوود الى الشدات الهيدروليكية
والملاحظ انه كلما زاد هذا التطور فأن قيمة الشدة نفسها يزداد سعرها وتقل قيمة المصنعية فالمجهود المبذول فى شدة معدنية جاهرة يقل كثيرا عن المجهود الذى يتطلبة عمل شدة خشبية 
وحسب امتلاك الشركة او المقاول لتلك الشدات اوالشدات خشبية تتحدد التكاليف
اما فيما يخص اعمال الصب فلا يخفى على احد التطور الهائل الذى حدث فى طرق الصب من طرق صب تقليدية ( بالقروانه والجردل ) الى استخدام الخلاطات الى محطات الخرسانة الجاهزة بانواعها وتجهيزاتها المختلفة وانواع البامب المتحرك او الثابت الى معدات احدث ( احد منتجات الشركات الاوربية عربة ترانس ميكس تعمل كمحطة متنقله تجهز وتصب فى نفس التوقيت)
وكلما كانت التكنولوجيا متوفرة فى اعتقادى سيؤثر ذلك بالايجاب على التكاليف ومن ثم السعر 
اعتقد أن التفكير فى استخدام طرق تقليدية فى الصب بات من الماضى
ومع ذلك فنحن مضطرين لاستخدامه فى اوقات كثيرة لظروف شتى ومن ثم وجب علينا تحليل السعر حسب المكونات والطريقة التقليدية فى الصب
1. اسعار الخامات في المتوسط
حديد التسليح طن = يتراوح من 5500 جنيه
الاسمنت البورتلاندى العادى يتراوح ما بين 740 - 770 جنيه / طن
اسعار الصب : على حسب محتوى الاسمنت وجهد الخرسانه وطريقة الصب المتبعه
اسعار المصنعيات شامله العده الخشبيه
- الاساسات
قواعد منفصله من 150 - 180 جنيه / م3
لبشه خرسانه عاديه
من 100 - 120 جنيه / م3
الاعمدة والاسقف للدور الارضى من 160 الى 200 جنيه / م3
الاعمدة والاسقف للدور المتكرر نفس الاسعار السابقه يضاف اليها علاوه 10 جنية / م3 للدور الواحد
تقل تلك الاسعار في حالة الاسقف flat slab بنسبه تصل الى حوالى 10 %
الاسعار السابقه هى متوسط الاسعار المبدئيه وكل حاله تختلف عن الاخرى ولكل منشأ ظروفه الخاصه به والتى تؤثر بكل تأكيد على السعر
والى بنود الاعمال مباشرة والتى تحتوى على الكثير من التفاصيل
خرسانة مسلحة للأساسات :- بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الأساسات [ قواعد منفصلة ] حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات التنفيذية والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادي للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهزالميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
يشمل بند الاساسات قواعد منفصله القواعد والسملات والشدادات في حالة وجودها
التكاليف المباشره :-
1- حديد التسليح : - نقوم بحساب كمية الحديد / م3 حسب تفريدة الحديد ( طريقة رص وتوزيع الحديد )
وذلك بقسمة كمية الحديد / كمية الخرسانه المسلحة للقواعد وتشمل كمية الحديد الحديد المستخدم لاشارات الاعمدة حيث يتم تحميل كميته على القواعد
وكذلك تشمل الحسابات كميات الحديد للسملات والشدادات وبادىء السلم وخلافه
في المتوسط تكون كمية الحديد للأساسات قواعد منفصله من 75 - 85 كجم / م3 وتؤخذ في المتوسط 80 كجم / م3
وبالتالى تكلفة حديد التسليح = 80 * 5.5 = 440 جنية / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جنية / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر 170 جنية / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 4 جنية / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جنية / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 440 + 5+330+170 + 4+5 = 954 جنية / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 954 *.5 = 477 جنية / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 954 + 477 = 1431 جنية / م3
( تقريبا 205 دولار / م3 )
في حالة وجود عدة خشبيه لدى الشركة وتم اسناد اعمال الحدادة والنجاره بدون عدة لمقاول باطن ستكون تكلفة المصنعيات كالتالى
- اعمال الحدادة للأساسات = 30 - 35 جنية / م3
- اعمال النجارة = 70 - 85 جنية / م3
- هالك الخشب يتم حسابه في المتوسط =15- 20 جنية / م3
وبالتالى ستكون تكلفة المتر المكعب = 30 + 80 + 20 = 130 جنية / م3
واذا ما قورن الفرق في التكاليف في حالة اسناد الاعمال لمقاول باطن بعده او بدون سيكون الفرق
= 170- 130 = 40 جنية / م3
او ما يعادل كنسبة = 40 / 1430 * 100 = 2.8 % او ما يقل عن 3 % من سعر البند
في حالة وجود نسب عاليه من الاملاح والكبريتات يستخدم اسمنت مقاوم للكبريتات وتكون صيغة البند :-
خرسانة مسلحة للأساسات :- بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الأساسات [ قواعد منفصلة ] حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات التنفيذية والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي مقاوم للكبريتات للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
نفس تكاليف البند السابق فقط سيزداد تكلفة منتج الخرسانه بنفس النسبه في زيادة سعر الاسمنت من اسمنت بورتلاندى عادى الى اسمنت مقاوم للكبريتات
الفرق في السعر في حدود 50 جنية / طن
تكلفة الخرسانه ستزداد بقيمة 50 *7 / 20 = 17.5 جنية / م3
مما سيؤدى الى زيادة سعر البند في حدود 25 جنية / م3
سيكون السعر الاجمالى م3 = 1455 جنية / م3
او ما يوازى 208 دولار / م3
خرسانة مسلحة للأساسات ( قواعد شريطيه ) :-
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الأساسات [ قواعد شريطية ] حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات التنفيذية والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي مقاوم للكبريتات للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
نفس طريقة التحليل السابقه فقط متوسط كمية الحديد سيكون اعلى واسعار المصنعيات ستكون اقل
- كمية الحديد في المتوسط ستكون في حدود 95 - 100 كجم / م3
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 100 *55= 550 جنيه
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جنية / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر 120 جنية / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 4 جنية / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جنية / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 550 + 5+330+120 + 4+5 = 1014 جنية / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1014 *.5 = 507جنية / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 1014 + 507 = 1521 جنية / م3
( تقريبا 217 دولار / م3 )
خرسانة مسلحة للأساسات ( لبشه مسلحه ) :-
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الأساسات [ لبشه مسلحه ] حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادى للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
- كمية الحديد في المتوسط ستكون في حدود 50 - 60 كجم / م3
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 55 *5.5= 302 جنيه
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جنية / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر 100 جنية / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 3 جنية / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 4 جنية / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 302 + 5+330+100 + 3+4 = 744جنية / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 744 *.5 = 372 جنية / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 744 + 372 = 1116 جنية / م3
( تقريبا 159 دولار / م3 )
خرسانة مسلحة للحوائط السانده :-
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الحوائط السانده حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادى للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
- كمية الحديد في المتوسط ستكون في حدود 100 - 110 كجم / م3
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 105 *5.5= 577 جنيه
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جنية / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر 170 جنية / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 5 جنية / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جنية / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 577 + 5+330+170 + 5+5 = 1092جنية / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1092 *.5 = 546 جنية / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 1092 + 546 = 1638 جنية / م3
( تقريبا 234 دولار / م3 )
خرسانة مسلحة للخوازيق:- بالمتر الطولي توريد وعمل خوازيق ميكانيكي بالتفريغ من الخرسانة المسلحة بالأبعاد والأطوال والتسليح المبين باللوحات التنفيذية وخرسانة الخازوق ذات محتوي اسمنتي لا يقل عن 400كجم أسمنت بولاتلاندي عادي للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الأنشائية مع الدمك الميكانيكي جيدا و المعالجة وعلي ان تحقق الخرسانة رتبة لا تقل عن 300 كجم/سم2 والسعر يشمل اجراء اختبار التحميل ويشمل كل ما يلزم حسب اصول الصناعه والمواصفات قطر 40 سم
( مثال : خوازيق قطر 40 سم وباجمالى طول 20 م .. والتسليح 8 قطر 16 مم وبطول 12 م وكانات حلزونيه قطر 8 مم والمسافه البينيه 15 سم )
كمية الحديد للخازوق الواحد = 8 ×12×1.58= 152 كجم
كانات بقطر 8 مم بطريقة تقريبه = 35 كجم
اجمالى الحديد = 152+35 = 187 كجم
اجمالى كمية الخرسانه للخازوق الواحد = 3.14 * 0.2*0.2*20= 2.5 م3
باضافه كمية 0.25 م3 هالك خرسانه بعد صب الخازوق
اجمالى الخرسانه = 2.5 + 0.25= 2.75 م3
حساب التكاليف المباشره :-
كمية الحديد = 187 * 5.5 = 1028 جنيه
مصنعيات الحديد شامل اللحام = 200 جنيه للخازوق الواحد
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحه
تكلفة م3 خرسانه جهد 300 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت لا يقل عن 400 كجم / م3 شامل اضافات مؤخرات الشك وشامل الصب باستخدام البامب التكلفه = 400 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخازوق الواحد = 400 × 2.75 = 1100
اجمالى تكلفة الخازوق من الخامات والصب = 1028 +200+1100 = 2328 جنيه
تكلفة المتر الطولى = 2328 / 20 = 116.4 جنيه / م . ط
تكلفة المتر الطولى باستخدام ماكينة الخوازيق = 50 - 60 جنيه / م .ط ( حسب عدد الخوازيق )
اجمالى التكلفة للمتر الطولى = 116.4 +55 = 171.4 جنيه
التكلفة الغير مباشرة وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 171.4*0.5= 85.7 جنيه / م.ط
اجمالى السعر للمتر الطولى =171.4+ 85.7 = 257 جنية / م.ط ( تقريبا )
او ما يوازى 37 دولار / م .ط
خرسانة مسلحة للاعمدة :-
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الاعمدة والحوائط حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادى للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
التكاليف المباشرة :-
تتباين كمية حديد التسليح للاعمدة ( لكل م3 ) من منشأ لاخر على حسب التصميم وعدد الادوار والاحمال على المنشأ وغيرها وتتراوح في المتوسط ما بين 140 كجم - 180 كجم / م3 في المنشأت العادية الى ما يزيد عن 200 كجم / م3 لمنشأت اخرى ويجب حساب كمية الحديد للاعمدة بعناية تامه 
وفى هذا المثال ستتم الدراسه على كمية حديد 160 كجم / م3 لمنشأ يتكون من خمسة ادوار
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 160 *5.5= 880 جنيه / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 8 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جنية / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر لاعمدة للدور الارضى = 170 جنية / م3
اضافة علاوه 10 جنية لكل دور تكون اجمالى العلاوة = 4 * 10 = 40 جنية
تكلفة الدور الاخير = 170 + 40 = 210 جنية / م3
متوسط التكلفة للمصنعيات كمتوسط للمبنى ككل = ( 170 + 210 ) / 2 = 190 جنية / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 10 جنية / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جنية / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 880 + 8+330+190 + 10+5 = 1423جنية / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1423 *.5 = 711.5 جنية / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 1423 + 711.5 = 2134.5 جنية / م3 ( 2135 تقريبا )
(او ما يوازى تقريبا 305 دولار / م3 )
خرسانة مسلحة للهيكل الخرسانى ( بلاطات مصمته وكمرات وسلالم ):-
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة للهيكل الخرسانى لزوم البلاطات المصمته والكمر والسلالم حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادى للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل على الوجة الاكمل
التكاليف المباشرة :-
كمية حديد التسليح للاسقف المصمته ( بلاطات وكمر ) تتراوح في المتوسط 100 كجم / م3
وفى هذا المثال ستتم الدراسه على كمية حديد 100 كجم / م3 لمنشأ يتكون من خمسة ادوار
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 100 *5.5= 550 جنيه / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جنية / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر للدور الارضى = 170 جنية / م3
اضافة علاوه 10 جنية لكل دور تكون اجمالى العلاوة = 4 * 10 = 40 جنية
تكلفة الدور الاخير = 170 + 40 = 210 جنية / م3
متوسط التكلفة للمصنعيات كمتوسط للمبنى ككل = ( 170 + 210 ) / 2 = 190 جنية / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 4 جنية / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جنية / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 880 + 5+330+190 + 4+5 = 1084جنية / م3

التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1423 *.5 = 542 جنية / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 1084 + 542 = 1626 جنية / م3
(او ما يوازى تقريبا 232 دولار / م3 )
خرسانة مسلحة سمك 15 سم للارضيات slab on grade :-
بالمتر المسطح توريد و عمل خرسانة مسلحة للارضيات بسمك 15 سم وشبكتين حديد تسليح 6 قطر 12 مم فى الأتجاهين علوي وسفلي والخرسانه ذات جهد 250 كجم / سم2 على الا يقل محتوى الاسمنت عن 350 كجم / م3 مع الهز الميكانيكى جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته وكل ما يلزم لنهو العمل على الوجه الاكمل
التكاليف المباشرة :-
كمية حديد التسليح للمتر المسطح = 24 * 0.888 = 21.3 كجم
اضافة نسبة هالك 3 % = 21.3 * 0.03 = 0.7 كجم / م2
اجمالى كمية الحديد = 22 كجم / م2
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 22 *5.5= 121 جنيه / م2
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 1 جنية / م2
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط = 330 جنية / م3
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 330 * 0.15 = 49.5 جنية / م2
اعمال الحداده = 5 جنية / م2
فى المعتاد يتم صب طبقة خرسانة الارضيه تحددها اعمال المبانى اى بدون اعمال نجاره اما فى حالة الحالات التى تتطلب اعمال نجاره يتم حساب تكلفة المتر المسطح على حسب الحاله
اعمال الفرمجه والهز تكلفة المتر المسطح =0.75 جنية / م2
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 0.5 جنية / م2
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 121 + 1+49.5+5 + 0.75+0.5 = 177.75جنية / م2 تقريبا 178 جنية / م2
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 178 *.5 = 89 جنية / م2
سعر المتر المكعب = 178+ 89 = 267 جنية / م2
(او ما يوازى تقريبا 38 دولار / م2 )
البلاطات الممسوسه من الخرسانة المسلحة سمك 15 سم :-
بالمتر المسطح توريد و عمل خرسانة مسلحة للبلاطات الممسوسه بسمك 15 سم مع تنفيذ شبكة من حديد التسليح 6 قطر 12 مم فى الأتجاهين والخرسانه ذات جهد 300 كجم /سم2 على الا يقل محتوى الاسمنت عن 400 كجم / م3 مع الهز الميكانيكى جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي باستخدام الهليكوبتر مع استخدام hardener للسطح والتقطيع باستخدام المنشار فى الاتجاهين وكل ما يلزم لنهو العمل على الوجه الاكمل طبقا لاصول الصناعة والمواصفات
التكاليف المباشرة :-
يتم تنفيذ البند السابق بعمل شرائح باستخدام الكمر المعدنى بارتفاع 15 سم
وبعرض لا يزيد عن 6 م وفى المعتاد يتم تنفيذه كل 4.05 م وذلك لسببين
1- سهولة التنفيذ لاعمال التسويه للسطح والقد والفرمجه
2- تقليل هالك الحديد حيث يتم تقطيع السيخ ( 12 م ) على ثلاثة اجزاء كل 4 م
ويتم بعدها تقطيع البلاطات فى نفس الاتجاة كل 4.05 على نفس التقسيم للبلاطات 
وفى الاتجاة الاخر كل 4 او 5 او 6 م 
يتم الربط بين شرائح البلاطات باستخدام dowels بطول 65 مرة قطر السيخ المستخدام ويتم ذلك بتثبيت ذلك الحديد فى فتحات موجودة بالكمر المعدنى او يتم فتحها بالكمرات على حسب العدد 

كمية حديد التسليح للمتر المسطح = 12 * 0.888 = 10.65 كجم / م2
حديد الربط بين البلاطات = ( 6*.6 *0.888 ) / 4 = 0.8 كجم / م2
اضافة نسبة هالك 3 % = 11.45* 0.03 = 0.35 كجم / م2
اجمالى كمية الحديد = 11.8 كجم / م2
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 11.8 *5.5= 65 جنيه / م2
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 0.5 جنية / م2
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 300 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 400 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط = 370 جنية / م3
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 370 * 0.15 = 55.5 جنية / م2
اعمال الحداده = 2 جنية / م2
اعمال النجارة باستخدام الكمر المعدنى واعمال الفرمجة والتسويه والمس والتقطيع =10جنية /م2
اعمال استخدام مصلبات السطح hardener معدل الاستهلاك متوسطه 4 كجم / م2
سعر الطن فى المتوسط من 2400 جنية / طن
تكلفة المتر المسطح من مصلبات السطح = 4*2.4 = 9.6 جنية / م2
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 0.5 جنية / م2
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 65 + 0.5+55.5+2 + 10+9.6+0.5 = 143 جنية / م2
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 143 *.5 = 71.5 جنية / م2
سعر المتر المكعب = 143+ 71.5 = 214.5 جنية / م2
(او ما يوازى تقريبا 31 دولار / م2 )
11- بلاطات الاسقف الهوردى
hollow block slabs
ويستخدم هذا النوع من البلاطات في المساحات الكبيره والتى تتطلب سمك كبير لتغطية قيمة العزوم وكذلك قيم الترخيم ومن ثم نلجأ لا ستخدام هذا النوع من البلاطات والتى تتميز بوزن اقل من البلاطات المصمته وبلاطات ال flat slab
ويتكون هذا النظام من عدة عناصر
1- الاعصاب ويتم تنفيذها بين البلوكات وقد تكون في اتجاه واحد او اتجاهين .
2- البلوكات والتى يتم تنفيذها في منتصف البلاطات وقد تكون البلوكات عباره عن طوب اسمنتى او بلوكات من الحجر الجيرى او بلوكات من الفوم foam .
3- المخدات
4- الكمرات
ولتحليل سعر المتر المكعب من بلاطات الهودرى لابد من الالمام الجيد بنوع البلوكات المستخدمه واحجامها وسعرها وكذلك الحساب الدقيق لكميات الحديد بالبلاطات والتى تتنوع ما بين حديد الاعصاب وحديد الكمرات وكذلك حديد المخدات وحديد البلاطة اعلى الاعصاب .
وكذلك من العوامل المؤثره نوع الشده المسخدمة وارتفاع السقف 
بالمتر المكعب خرسانه مسلحة لبلاطات الاسقف المفرغه hollow block ذات الاعصاب في الاتجاهين والبلوكات مصنوعه من الفوم المفرغ سمك 20 سم وبغطاء من الخرسانه المسلحة سمك 7 سم حسب الابعاد الموضحة بالرسومات وبخرسانه لا يقل اجهادها عن 250 كجم / سم2 بعد 28 يوم وبمحتوى اسمنت لا يقل عن 350 كجم / م3 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو الاعمال على الوجه الاكمل حسب اصول الصناعه والمواصفات مما جميعه بالمتر المكعب 
التكاليف المباشرة :-
كمية حديد التسليح للاسقف الهوردى تتراوح في المتوسط 120 كجم / م3 الى 130 كجم / م3
وفى هذا المثال ستتم الدراسه على كمية حديد 125 كجم / م3
تكلفة حديد ا لتسليح = 125 *5.5= 687.5 جنيه / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جنية / م3
البلاطات عباره عن خرسانه مسلحه وبلوكات من الفوم يتم حساب نسبة الخرسانه الى نسبة البلوكات في كامل مسطح السقف وفى المعتاد تتراوح النسبة في المتوسط بنسبة 2/3 الى 1/ 3 خرسانه الى بلوكات على التوالى
تكلفة المتر المكعب من بلاطة السقف من الخرسانه
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جنية / م3
تكلفة م3 من بلاطات السقف = 330*2/3 = 220 جنية / م3
تكلفةالفوم للمتر المكعب الواحد من السقف
سعر الفوم كمتوسط = 900 جنية / م3
تكلفة الفوم = 900 *1/3 = 300 جنية / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط السعر= 250 جنية / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 4 جنية / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جنية / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 687.5 + 5+220+300+250 + 4+5 = 1471.5جنية / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1471.5 *.5 = 735.25 جنية / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 2207 جنية / م3
(او ما يوازى تقريبا 315 دولار / م3 )
12 -paneled beam slabs
ويستخدم هذا النوع من البلاطات في الفراغات الكبيره كالقاعات بأنواعها حيث تكون البلاطات بمساحات كبيره تصل الى 150 م2
وهو عباره عن شبكة من الكمرات المتقاطعه فى الاتجاهين تكون فيما بينها بلاطات ذات مساحات صغيره بابعاد تتراوح ما بين 2 - 5 م وفى هذا النوع من البلاطات تعمل الكمرات كشبكه لا يحمل اى منها الاخر حيث لا يوجد كمره حامله وكمره محموله وهناك شروط لا بد ان تتحقق حتى نضمن عدم حمل اى من الكمرات للاخرى وهى :-
1- لا بد ان تكون الكمرات من الخرسانه المسلحه ومن نفس المكونات ونفس الخرسانه وبنفس الاجهاد
2- يجب ان يكون ابعاد قطاع الكمرات متساوى اى يكون الارتفاع والعرض واحد لكل الكمرات
3- يجب ان يكون طول الكمرات متساوى تقريبا
وهناك عدة انواع من بلاطات البانلد بيم
1- simple panelled beam slab
وفيها تكون البلاطه غير ممتده في اى من الاتجاهين ويكون الارتكاز على اربعة اعمدة
2- continuos panelled beam salb
وفيها تكون البلاطة ممتده في اى من الاتجاهين او كلامهما
3- skew panelled beam salb
وفيها تكون البلاطه مقسمة بكمرات في اتجاه قطرى ( في اتجاه مائل )
4- panelled frams
وفيها تكون الكمرات المتقاطعه مرتكزه على اعمده وبالتالى تعمل مع الاعمدة ك fram
تحليل الاسعار :-
نفس طريقة تحليل الاسعار لاى بلاطه سقف مرتكزه على كمرات
فقط الاختلاف يكون في عدة نقاط اهمها
1- في المعتاد تستخدم هذه البلاطات في المساحات الكبيره والتى عادة يكون ارتفاعها كبير كالقاعات ومن ثم فان الشدة تكون معقدة بعض الشىء وتكاليفها تكون عالية
2- اسعار المصنعيات للحدادة والنجارة تكون اعلى
3- فك الشده يكون بعد فتره اطول ومن ثم يؤخذ ذلك في الحسبان عند تحليل السعر
4- نسبة حديد التسليح للمتر المكعب تكون اكبر وتصل في المتوسط الى 140 كجم / م3
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانه مسلحة لبلاطات الاسقف ذات الكمرات المتقاطعه من النوع CONTINOUS PANELLED BEAM حسب الابعاد والتسليح الموضح بالرسومات وبخرسانه لا يقل اجهادها عن 300 كجم / سم2 بعد 28 يوم وبمحتوى اسمنت لا يقل عن400 كجم / م3 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو الاعمال على الوجه الاكمل حسب اصول الصناعه والمواصفات مما جميعه بالمتر المكعب 
المعطيات :-
-Continous paneled beam slab
- نسبة الحديد 140 كجم / م3
- ارتفاع السقف 9 م
- اجهاد الخرسانه = 300 كجم / سم2
التكاليف المباشرة :-
تكلفة حديد ا لتسليح = 140 *5.5= 770 جنيه / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جنية / م3
تكلفة الصب باجهاد 300 كجم / سم2 = 370 جنية / م3
تكلفة المصنعيات لاعمال الشدة بارتفاع 9 م واعمال الحداده مع ترك الشده لوقت يتراوح ما بين 20 الى 25 يوم حتى ميعاد الفك .
سيكون متوسط السعر= 400 جنية / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 6 جنية / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 10 جنية / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 770 + 5+370+400 + 6+10 = 1561 جنيه/ م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1561 *.5 = 780.5 جنية / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 2341.5 جنية / م3
(او ما يوازى تقريبا 335 دولار / م3 )
13- بلاطة سقف solid flat slab سمك 20 سم = 20*15*0.20 = 60 م 3
الكمر الخارجى ( الداير ) بفرض كمر مقاس 20 * 60 سم 
كمية الخرسانه للكمر اسفل بلاطة السقف فقط = 0.2 *0.4*2* ( 20 +14.6)= 5.6 م3 
اجمالى كمية الخرسانه = 60+5.5 = 65.5 
تكلفة المتر المكعب :-
كمية الحديد في المتوسط = 120 كجم / م3
تكلفة الحديد = 120 *5.5 = 660 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحه جهد 275 كجم / سم2 شامله الصب بالبامب = 360 جنية 
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جنية / م3
اعمال المصعنيات بالعده الخشبيه = 170 جنية / م3
تكلفة اعمال الفرمجة للخرسانه = 4 جنية / م3
تكلفة المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جنية / م3
اجمالى التكلفة السابقه= 660+360+170 + 4+5 = 1194 جنية / م3
اضافه هامش ربح شامل المصروفات الاداريه 50 % = 1194* 0.50= 597
اجمالى السعر للكتر المكعب =1194+597= 1791 جنيه
البند السادس : - اعمال العزل
انواع العزل المائى والفروق فيما بينها
ويتحدد نوع العزل على حسب عوامل عديده اهمها
1-نوع وطبيعة العنصر المراد عزله
2- منسوب المياه الجوفيه وهل العنصر المعزول اعلى ام اسفل منها
3- نوع التربه وخصائصها
4- طببيعة استغلال المنشأ
5- اهمية المنشا وعمره الافتراضى
وياتى قبل هذا وذاك العامل الاقتصادى او التكاليف
تتطور المواد المستخدمه في العزل والمنتجات التى توفرها الشركات بسرعه مذهله وتتطور المواد المستخدمه من حيث سهولة الاستخدام وسرعة التنفيذ وغيرها
المواد البيتومينيه من اقدم وارخص الانواع المستخدمه في العزل
البيتومين المستخدم في العزل انواع منه
1- البيتومين العادى ( على العزل البارد )
2- البيتومين المؤكسد
3- البيتومين المختلط ( وهو خليط من المؤكسد والعادى )
الانواع السابقه تعطى طبقة رقيقه غير منفذة للماء تقاوم الاملاح والاكاسيد وتستخدم في العناصر اعلى منسوب المياه الجوفيه
بشرط ان تكون مردومه بالكامل
عيوبها
1- تتأثر بدرجة الحراره فتكون في الحاله السائله عند درجات الحراره المرتفعه وتكون بالحاله الصلبه عند درجات الحراره المنخفضه
2- تأثرها بالعوامل الجويه
3- لا تقاوم الصدأ
4- البيتومين المؤكسد مضر بالبيئه
* العزل باستخدام اللفائف البيتومينيه
وهى انواع عديده جدا تبدا من
1- الخيش المقطرن
2- الياف زجاجيه مشبعه بالبيتومين
3- الياف زجاجيه مغطاه بحبيبات معدنيه
وهذه اشهر الانواع منه وتختلف المسميات التجاريه على حسب الشركة المصنعه وكذلك يختلف السمك ويبدا من 2 مم فأعلى
من اهم مزاياه
1- مقاومة للعوامل الجويه
2- تتحمل الصدأ
3- قوة شد عاليه
4- مقاومة جيده جدا وخاصة النوعيين السفللين للاماكن المعرضة للمياه باستمرار كالخزانات ودورات المياه وغيرها

** العزل باستخدام المواد ذات الاساس الاسمنتى
وهى مركبات من الاسمنت المعالج كيميائيا باللدائن الصناعيه ومواد مالئه من الكوارتز تدهن به الاسطح الخرسانيه فتتغلل لدائنه الصناعية داخل المسام الخرسانية وتتم عده تفاعلات كيميائيه مكونه كريستالات صلبه تملأل المسام وتكون جزء لا يتجزأ من المنشأ
مميزاته
1- له نفس خصائص الجزء المعزول ( الخرسانه المسلحه )
2- غير ضار بمياه الشرب ولذلك يستخدم في خزاانات المياه من الداخل
3- يستخدم في الاماكن اسفل منسوب المياه الجوفيه حيث لا يتأثر بالمياه
4 - يمكن استخدامه على اسطح غير مستويه وغير منتظمه
5- سرعة وسهولة التنفيذ
اشهر نوع منه هو الاديكور ام
هناك عزل يصلح لحاله معينه ولا يصلح نوع آخر لها بمعنى
العزل باستخدام رولات العزل ( membrane ) يحتاج الى طبقة حمايه اعلاه
في حاله استخدامه في عزل سطح مبنى مثلا يتم تغطيته بطبقة لياسه لحمايته
وفى حالة استخدامه في العزل الرأسى ( عزل حائط خرسانى) يحتاج الى تنفيذ حائط مبانى لحمايته وكذلك في حالة استخدامه في عزل لبشه من الخارج يتم حمايته بتنفيذ حائط مبانى وقد تنفذ المبانى اولا ثم يتم العزل وبعدها صب الخرسانه
ومن ثم اذا كان الحائط الخرسانى الذى تود عزله لن ينفذ خلفه حائط مبانى خلف العزل لحمياته فان العزل باستخدام رولات العزل لن يكون مناسبا في مثل حالتك ولن يكون مجديا
اما العزل باستخدام المواد ذات الاساس الاسمنتى ( واشهرها الاديكور ام ) فهذا النوع من العزل ياخذ نفس خواص الخرسانه ولذلك فهو لايحتاج الى تنفيذ طبقة حمايه له
مثل استخدامه في العزل الداخلى لخزانات المياه وعزل ارضيه حمامات السباحه
في مثل حالتك فهو مناسب جدا ولا يحتاج الى اى حمايه
تكلفة هذا النوع من العزل في مصر ما يوازى 35 جنيه تكلفة فعليه
اما العزل باستخدام رولات العزل سمك 3 مم انتاج شركة انسومات على سبيل المثال فتكلفته الفعليه لن تزيد عن 25 جنيه كتكلفه فعليه بالاضافه الى طبقة الحمايه على حسب نوعها
العزل باستخدام البيتومين وخصوصا البيتومين المؤكسد لا يحتاج الى تنفيذ طبقات حمايه
وفى مثل حالتك قد يكون مناسبا اذا كان منسوب الحائط الخرسانى الذى يتم عزله منسوبه بالكامل اعلى من منسوب المياه الجوفيه بشرط ان يكون الردم لكامل الجزء الذى يتم عزله وخصوصا العزل باستخدام البيتومين المؤكسد سعر البيتومين المؤكسد في مصر يزداد بصوره جنونيه
تكلفة المتر المسطح كتكلفة فعليه يصل الى 15 جنيه للمتر المسطح ولكن كما ذكرت سابقا
فهو مضر بالبيئه ولا يستخدم خصوصا بجوار المجمعات السكنيه
هناك انواع اخرى من العزل على البارد ذات اساس مائى مثل السيروبلاست والسيروتك والتى يتم تخفيفها بالماء وهى اقل فاعليه ولا يفضل استخدامها تكلفة المتر المسطح تصل الى 4 جنيه تكلفه فعليه 
واخرى ذات اساس بيتومينى ويتم تخفيفها باستخدام السولار و توجد انواع منها ذات فاعليه ودارج استخدامها في عزل الاساسات البعيده عن منسوب المياه الجوفيه وتكلفتها تقارب تكلفة البيتومين المؤكسد
بالمتر المسطح توريد وعمل طبقة عازلة للرطوبه لزوم عزل الاساسات اعلى منسوب المياه الجوفيه
تتكون من طبقتين متعامدتين من البيتومين المؤكسد على ان تتم اعمال النظافة للسطح وتجهيزه قبل اعمال العزل وعمل كل ما يلزم مما جميعه بالمتر المسطح 

التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة المتر المسطح من خامات البيتومين المؤكسد على الساخن طبقتين = 8 جنية / م2
اسعار المصنعيات = 4 جنية / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة = 8+4 = 12 جنية / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 12* 0.5= 6 جنية / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =12+ 6 =18 جنيه / م2
( او ما يوازى 2.5 دولار / م2 تقريبا )
بالمتر المسطح توريد وعمل طبقة عازلة للرطوبه لزوم مبانى قصة الردم اعلى منسوب المياه الجوفيه
تتكون من 3 طبقات من البيتومين على البارد انتاج شركة انسومات او ما يماثلها على ان تتم اعمال النظافة للسطح وتجهيزه قبل اعمال العزل وعمل كل ما يلزم مما جميعه بالمتر المسطح 
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة ملىء العراميس للمبانى ونظافتها وتجهيزها للسطح = 1 جنية / م2
تكلفة م2 من خامات البيتومين العادى ثلاث طبقات =5.5 جنية / م2
اسعار المصنعيات = 1.5 جنية / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة = 1+5.5+1.5 = 8 جنية / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 8* 0.5= 4 جنية / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =8+ 4 =12 جنيه / م2
( او ما يوازى 1.7 دولار / م2 تقريبا )
بالمتر المسطح : توريد و فرش طبقة عازلة للرطوبة لزوم الحمامات من مادة الانسوسيل ( 4مم ) من انتاج شركة انسومات او مايماثلها و طبقا لاصول الصناعة بحيث لا يقل ركوب اللحامات عن 10 سم مع عمل وزرة منها بداير الحوائط لا يقل ارتفاعها عن 20 سم فوق الارضية و يجب استدارة الزوايا و الاركان و تغطي الطبقة العازلة بطبقة لياسة أسمنتية سمك 2سم والقياس حسب المسقط الافقي بدون علاوة نظير الوزرات مما جميعه بالمتر المسطح 
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة تجهيز السطح وعمل المرمات واعمال اللياسه ان تطلب الامر = 4 جنية / م2
عمل رقبة زجاجه بالزوايا والاركان متوسط التكاليف = 2 جنية / م2
تكلفة رولات العزل ( من مادة الانسوسيل ) انتاج شركة انسومات
سعر اللفه 160 جنية ومقاساتها 1 م بطول 10 م .ط
عمليا بعد عمل الركوب بين اللفات وعمل الوزرات اللفه الواحده تغطى 8 م 2 في المتوسط
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 160 / 8 = 20 جنية / م2
تكلفة الطبقة الرابطة البيتومينيه ( سيروبلاست مثلا ) = 1 جنية / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 7 جنية / م2
طبقة اللياسة اعلى العزل بسمك من 2 الى 3 سم :-
تكلفة الخامات = 6 جنية / م2
تكلفة المصنعيات = 7 جنية / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 47 جنية / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 47* 0.5= 23.5 جنية / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =47+ 23.5 =70.5 جنيه / م2
( او ما يوازى 10 دولار / م2 تقريبا )


توريد و تنفيذ طبقة عازلة لزوم الحمامات ذلك بإستخدام اللفائف Polyester reinforced membrane من انتاج بيتونيل سمك 3مم او ما يماثلها مع عمل تراكب فى الاتجاة الطولى و العرضى لا يقل عن 15سم والقياس للمسقط الافقى محمل عليه القياس للعزل الرأسى للوزرات حسب الأرتفاع اللازم المناسب والسعر محمل علية دهان طبقة برايمر علي اللياسة وكل ما يلزم لنهو الاعمال نهوا متقنا حسب المواصفات و اصول الصناعة وغير محمل على البند طبقات اللياسه اسفل واعلى العزل 
التكاليف المباشره :-
عمل رقبة زجاجه بالزوايا والاركان متوسط التكاليف = 2 جنية / م2
تكلفة رولات العزل المسلحه من انتاج شركة بيتونيل سمك 3 مم سعر اللفه 140 جنية ومقاساتها 1 م بطول 10 م .ط
عمليا بعد عمل الركوب بين اللفات وعمل الوزرات اللفه الواحده تغطى 8 م 2 في المتوسط
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 140 / 8 = 17.5 جنية / م2
تكلفة الطبقة البرايمر = 1 جنية / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 7 جنية / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 27.5 جنية / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 27.5* 0.5= 13.75 جنية / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =27.5+ 13.75 =41.25 جنيه / م2
( او ما يوازى 5.9 دولار / م2 تقريبا )
بالمتر المسطح : توريد و فرش طبقة عازلة للرطوبة لزوم الاسطح من مادة الانسوسيل ( 4مم ) من انتاج شركة انسومات او مايماثلها و طبقا لاصول الصناعة بحيث لا يقل ركوب اللحامات عن 10 سم مع عمل وزرة منها بداير الحوائط لا يقل ارتفاعها عن 20 سم فوق الارضية و يجب استدارة الزوايا و الاركان و تغطي الطبقة العازلة بطبقة لياسة أسمنتية سمك 2سم والقياس حسب المسقط الافقي بدون علاوة نظير الوزرات مما جميعة بالمتر المسطح 
في حالة الاسطح حيث تزداد المساحة المفتوحة فتقل التكاليف 
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة تجهيز السطح وعمل المرمات واعمال اللياسه ان تطلب الامر = 1.5 جنية / م2
عمل رقبة زجاجه بالزوايا والاركان متوسط التكاليف = 1 جنية / م2
تكلفة رولات العزل ( من مادة الانسوسيل ) انتاج شركة انسومات
سعر اللفه 160 جنية ومقاساتها 1 م بطول 10 م .ط
عمليا بعد عمل الركوب بين اللفات وعمل الوزرات اللفه الواحده تغطى 8.5 م 2 في المتوسط
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 160 / 8.5 = 18.8 جنية / م2
تكلفة طبقة البرايمر = 1 جنية / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 4 جنية / م2
طبقة اللياسة اعلى العزل بسمك من 2 الى 3 سم :-
تكلفة الخامات = 6 جنية / م2
تكلفة المصنعيات = 5 جنية / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 37.3 جنية / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 37.3* 0.5= 18.65 جنية / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =37.3+ 18.65 =56 جنيه / م2 تقريبا
( او ما يوازى 8 دولار / م2 تقريبا )
بالمتر المسطح : توريد و فرش طبقة عازلة للرطوبة لزوم حوائط الخزان من الخارج من مادة الانسوسيل ( 4مم ) من انتاج شركة انسومات او مايماثلها و طبقا لاصول الصناعة بحيث لا يقل ركوب اللحامات عن 10 سم والقياس هندسى حسب القطاع الرأسى مما جميعة بالمتر المسطح 
في حالة الحوائط الخرسانية تزداد تكلفة المصنعيات وتقل التكلفة الاجماليه نتيجة عدم تنفيذ طبقة لياسة اعلى العزل 
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة تجهيز السطح وعمل المرمات واعمال اللياسه ان تطلب الامر = 1.5 جنية / م2
تكلفة رولات العزل ( من مادة الانسوسيل ) انتاج شركة انسومات
سعر اللفه 160 جنية ومقاساتها 1 م بطول 10 م .ط
عمليا بعد عمل الركوب بين اللفات وعمل الوزرات اللفه الواحده تغطى 8.5 م 2 في المتوسط
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 160 / 8.5 = 18.8 جنية / م2
تكلفة طبقة البرايمر = 1 جنية / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 6 جنية / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 27.3 جنية / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 27.3* 0.5= 13.65 جنية / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =27.3+ 13.65 =41 جنيه / م2 تقريبا
( او ما يوازى 5.8 دولار / م2 تقريبا )
بالمتر المسطح : توريد وعمل طبقة عازلة للرطوبة لزوم حوائط الخزان من الداخل وجهين من مادة االاديكور ام او ما يماثلها طبقا لاصول الصناعة والمواصفات والقياس هندسى مما جميعة بالمتر المسطح 
مادة الاديكور ام مادة عزل ذات اساس اسمنتى ومن مزاياها انها غير مضره بالماء تستخدم لعزل خزانات المياه من الداخل وكذلك عزل حمامات السباحة ومن الممكن استخدامها في معظم العناصر الانشائيه
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة تجهيز السطح وعمل المرمات اللازمه = 3 جنية / م2
تكلفة مادة الاديكور ام
سعر الشيكارة 25 كجم 90 جنية تقريبا جنية وتغطى مساحة حوالى من 4 الى 5 م2 لوجهين
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 90 / 4.5= 20 جنية / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 8 جنية / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 31 جنية / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 31* 0.5= 15.5 جنية / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =31+ 15.5=46.5 جنيه / م2 تقريبا
( او ما يوازى 6.6 دولار / م2 تقريبا )
الاسعار في المتوسط على حسب الموقع للمشروع كالتالى 
م3 حفر صخر = 55 جنية / م3 غير شامل نقل المخلفات
م3 حفر رمال = 6 جنية حفر فقط بدون نقل المخلفات يضاف في المتوسط من 5 الى 6 جنية / م3 نقل مخلفات على حسب مسافة النقل للمقالب والوقت المستغرق لكل نقله 
م3 ردم رمال نظيفة من خارج الموقع = 18- 20 جنيه اذا كان سعر التوريد للمتر المكعب من الرمال 12 جنيه 
م2 عزل اساسات 
عزل بيتومين عادى على البارد 6 جنيه / م2
عزل بيتومين مؤكسد 10 - 12 جنية / م2 
عزل بيتومين مؤكسد : عادى بنسبة 1:3 = 8 - 9 جنيه / م2
م3 خرسانة عادية :- 
قواعد منفصله = 320 الى 350 جنية / م3 جهد خرسانه 200 كجم / سم2
لبشه = 250 الى 270 جنية / م3 جهد الخرسانه 200 كجم / سم2
م3 خرسانة مسلحة :-
الاساسات ( 80 كجم حديد / م3 في المتوسط ) = 930 - 950 كجم / م3
اعمدة ( 160 كجم حديد / م3 في المتوسط ) = 1450 - 1500 كجم / م3
اسقف ( 100 كجم حديد / م3 في المتوسط ) = 1100 - 1150 كجم / م3
م2 مبانى :- 
سمك 10 سم 45 جنيه / م2
سمك 12 سم 50 - 55 جنية / م2 
مبانى م3 : - 380 - 420 جنية / م3
م2 بياض :-
مواصفات بؤج فقط = 25 جنية / م2
مواصفات بؤج واوتار = 30 جنية / م2 
مواصفات تركيب زوايا فليسبيكو بالاضافه الى التأكيس والزوى والتربيع 40 جنية / م2
م2 دهانات : - 
دهانات بلاستيك لون ابيض سكيب او سايبس = 16 جنية / م2
دهانات بلاستيك الوان سكيب او سكيب = 18 جنية / م2
دهانات جوتن حسب اللون المطلوب ( داخلى ) = 20 - 25 جنية / م2
صحى مقطوعية
الصحى اسعار خامات المواسير الصرف والتغذيه في حدود 2000 جنية
اسعار المصنعيات للحمام والمطبخ = 1000 
القطع والاكسسوارت حسب الطلب في المتوسط 
حوض جرافينا = 300 جنيه 
قاعدة جرافينا = 650 جنيه 
حوض استانلس عين واحده = 120
اما اسعار ديوارفيت
حوض = 600 جنيه
القاعده = 900 - 1250 
حوض استانلس بصفايه وعين = 280
كهربة مقطوعية
في المتوسط الخامات = 2000 - 2500 بخلاف الاكسسوارت 
المصنعيات = 1200 - 1500
نجارة باب و شباك مقطوعية
باب غرفه حشو 300 - 400 جنيه
باب قشره ارو = 450 جنيه
باب شقه قشره ارو = 450 - 600
باب شقه حشو 450 - 650
الشبابيك مقاس 100 *100 او 120 * 120 في المتوسط من 250 الى 350 جنية بخلاف الزجاج والسلك 
اسعار التركيب من 50 الى 60 جنيه في المتوسط للقطعه الواحده
م2 اسقف معلقة :-
بلاطات فينيل 60 * 60 = 70 - 80 جنيه / م2
اسقف الواح جبس من الجبس الابيض انتاج شركه كنف = 100 - 120 جنيه م م2
جبس اخضر للحمامات = 120 جنيه / م2
جبس احمر للمطابخ = 130 جنية / م2
الاسعار عاليه هى متوسط الاسعار السائده في مصر
* اعمال الهيكل الخرسانى شامل اعمال التصميم وعمل الجسات والتنفيذ والاشراف على التنفيذ
المتر المسطح للدور الواحد في المتوسط تتراوح تكلفته من 300 - 350 جنيه / م2
* اعمال النصف تشطيب بعد الهيكل الخرسانى وتشمل 
- اعمال المبانى
- اعمال البياض الداخلى والخارجى
- اعمال الحلوق الخشبيه
- اعمال التمديدات الكهربائيه ( خراطيم فقط )
- اعمال التمديدات الكهربائيه للصواعد وكذلك انارة السلم
- اعمال تشطيب السلم والمدخل من رخام او جرانيت من انواع متوسطة التكاليف
- اعمال وصلات التغذية بالمياه والصرف الصحى حتى كل وحده مع انهاء الخطوط الرئيسيه للصواعد
- اعمال عزل الحمامات .
تكلفة كل ما سبق تحسب كمتوسط تكلفة للمتر المسطح من الوحده = 150 - 200 جنيه / م2 
اجمالى تكلفة المتر المسطح من الهيكل حتى النصف تشطيب = 500 - 600 جنية / م2
* اعمال التشطيبات تختلف وتتفاوت كليا وجزئيا حسب نوع التشطيبات والخامات لها ومستواها وسعرها 
فتبدأ من خامات محليه بسيطه التكاليف الى خامات مستوره باهظة الثمن 
وكفكره عامه تتفاوت التشطيبات في المتوسط من 
275 جنية / م2 الى 750 جنية / م2 للتشطيبات المعتاده
مراحل تنفيذ مبنى 
1- اعمال الهيكل الخرسانى 
2- اعمال المبانى بالتوالى وممكن ان تكون بالتوازى مع تنفيذ الهيكل
3-اعمال البياض والتمديدات الكهربائية والحلوق الزفره :- وتأتى في نفس التوقيت متداخله جزئيا كالتالى 
- نبدأ بالتكسير لاعمال الكهرباء ( الخراطيم ) بالحوائط
- تليها اعمال الطرطشه 
- يتم تركيب الخراطيم بالحوائط 
- يتم عمل البؤج والاوتار
- يتم تثبيت الحلوق الزفره ( او الحلق الغشيم ) Soft wood 
- يتم تركيب العلب الكهربائية وتثبيتها 
- يتم تركيب سلك الشبك اعلى الخراطيم وفى الفواصل ما بين المبانى والخرسانى ومن الممكن استبدال سلك الشبك بالفيبر فهو عملى اكثر واسهل في التركيب
- يتم تسليخ السلك وتركيب الزوايا المعدن من الحديد المجلفن ( الفلسبيكو ) في حالة نص البند على تنفيذها .
- تتم اعمال البطانه ( الملو ) ويليها مباشرة في نفس اليوم اعمال الضهاره ( تشطيب السطح )
4- اعمال صواعد الكهرباء بالسلالم 
5- اعمال البياض للواجهات .
6- اعمال التمديدات للتغذية بالمياه 
7 - اعمال العزل للارضية الحمامات والمطابخ في حالة عزلها
8 - اعمال عزل الرطوبه والعزل الحرارى للسطح.
9- اعمال سحب السلك للدوائر المختلفة 
9 - اعمال سحب الكابلات للصواعد 
10 - اعمال التبليط للسطح 
11- اعمال التأسيس للدهانات للاسقف والحوائط وتشمل التجليخ والسيلر واوجه المعجون .
12- اعمال تمديدات الصحى ويشمل المواسير والوصلات للحمامات والمطابخ 
12- اعمال التبليط للارضيات او تشطيبها حسب نوع التشطيب .
13 - اعمال تشطيب حوائط الحمامات والمطابخ حسب تشطيبها .
14- اعمال تشطيب الواجهات ببنودها المختلفه .
15- اعمال تشطيب السلالم والمداخل .
16- اعمال تشطيب حتى الوجه النهائى للدهانات 
17 - تركيب القطع للصحى من احواض وقواعد وبنيوهات وخلافه
18 - اعمال تركيب الابواب والشبابيك بتشطيبها .
19 - اعمال تركيب اكسسوارت الكهرباء والمفاتيح والكشافات وخلافه
20 - اعمال الجلاء للارضيات . 
21 - اعمال تشطيب وجه نهائى للداهانات .
22- تركيب الخلاطات واكسسوارت الصحى
23- اعمال تشطيب الكهرباء بمشتملاتها .
22 - تركيب اكسسوارت الابواب والشبابيك .
23 - تركيب ورق الحائط 
24 - تركيب المرايات والبانوهات .
25 - مراجعة الدهانات ودهان الابواب وخلافه
26 - التلميع والنظافه والتسليم .
يتخلل البنود السابقه اعمال الاليكتروميكانيكال ان وجدت
مراحل عزل السطح : -
1- صب خرسانه الميول او الخرسانه الخفيفه light weight concrete في حالة تنفيذها بالسطح لتخليق الميول المطلوبه وفى الغالب يتم تنفيذها في الاسطح ذات المساحات الواسعه ويتم ذلك 
- عمل اوتار من المبانى 
- صب الخرسانه وفرمجتها بمنسوب الاوتار .
- عمل طبقة لياسه من الاسمنت والرمل .
- عمل رقبة الزجاجه بعمل استدارة للزوايا والحواف من نفس مونه اللياسه 
- تنفيذ عزل الرطوبه على حسب نوعه .
- اختبار العزل 
- تنفيذ العزل الحرارى على حسب نوعه سواء عن طريق الصب او عن طريق الالواح الجاهزة من الفوم .
- تنفيذ طبقة حماية اعلى العزل .
- تنفيذ اعمال التبليط للارضيات على حسب التشطيب .
هناك مدرسه آخرى تميل الى تنفيذ العزل الحرارى اولا ويليها عزل الرطوبه ويعيب هذه الطريقة عدم ظهور عيوب عزل الرطوبه في حالة وجود عيوب 
انا اميل الى الطريقة الاولى لدقتها . 
مراحل عزل حمامات السباحه 
- تنفيذ طبقة الخرسانه العاديه للارضيات لبشه
- تنفيذ اعمال مبانى بداير حمام السباحه
- تنفيذ طبقة عزل الرطوبه للارضيات والحوائط متصله 
- تنفيذ طبقة الحمايه للارضيات - صب الخرسانه المسلحة للارضيات ويليها الخرسانه المسلحة للحوائط
- تنفيذ طبقة عزل اسمنتى من الاديكور ام او غيرها لعزل الحوائط من الداخل .
- تشطيب الحمام من الداخل .
ومن الممكن تنفيذ الحوائط الخرسانيه اولا قبل تنفيذ المبانى ويليها طبقة العزل من الخارج والمبانى للحماية بعد ذلك مع العزل الداخلى بمواد عزل اسمنتيه
مراحل تنفيذ اعمال العزل للأساسات اللبشه
- تنفيذ طبقة الخرسانه العادية 
- تنفيذ اعمال مبانى بداير اللبشه
- تنفيذ اعمال العزل رولات من مواد مناسبة على حسب التوصيف
- تنفيذ طبقة حماية للعزل الافقى
- تنفيذ اعمال الحدادة والصب
مراحل عزل الحمامات والمطابخ 
- اعمال النظافة وعمل المرمات لسطح الخرسانه في حالة وجدوها
- اعمال طبقة اللياسه اسفل العزل وعمل رقبة الزجاجه
- تنفيذ طبقة العزل 
- اختبار العزل
- تنفيذ طبقة اللياسه اعلى العزل لحمايته
العزل الحرارى للحوائط الداخلية والخارجية 
تنفيذ حائطين من الطوب سمك 10 سم لكل منهما مع ترك مسافة 10 سم بينهما توضع بها طبقة العزل وبذلك يكون اجمالى سمك الحائط = 30 سم
عزل الصوت 
يتم تنفيذه قبل الطبقة النهائية للتشطيب 
بمعنى لو طلب تنفيذ عزل الصوت للحوائط مثلا 
يتم تنفيذ طبقة العزل على المبانى على حسب نوع العزل والشائع هو الصوف الصخرى وذلك لتوفره ورخص ثمنه 
ثم بعد ذلك على حسب التشطيب من الممكن تنفيذ تشطيب جيس بورد اعلاها 
او تنفيذ مبانى بجانب العزل يليها طبقات التشطيب المختلفة 
او تنفيذ تجاليد من الخشب اعلى علافات تثبت على العزل 
يتم ذلك حسب نوعية التشطيب 
واذا كان الغرض هو تقسيم المكان وعزله من الممكن تنفيذ ذلك بعمل حوائط من الواح الجبس بورد يوضع العزل بداخلها وتنفذ طبقتين من الجبس يليها طبقة العزل يليها طبقتين من الجبس
في حالة الاسقف يتم تنفيذها بنفس الطريقه 
اعمال الكهرباء
في البداية لا بد من الاشارة الى الطريقة التى يتم بها نقل الكهرباء ابتداء من المصدر وحتى موقع الاستهلاك
يتم نقل الكهرباء عبر كابلات عملاقة الى محطات الكهرباء وتسمى هذه الشبكة بشبكة الجهد المرتفع 
والجهد المرتفع : هو الجهد الذى يزيد عن 650 فولت 
بعدها يتم توزيع الكهرباء من المحطات الى المحولات وفى هذه المرحلة تكون ذو جهد متوسط وتسمى الشبكه هذه بشبكة الجهد المتوسط 
والجهد المتوسط : هو الجهد الذى يزيد على 250 ولا يتعدى 650 فولت .
بعدها تتم عملية تحويل الجهد من جهد متوسط داخل المحولات الى جهد منخفض خارج منها يتم توزيع هذا الجهد عبر الكابلات الى لوحات الكهرباء العموميه الى اللوحات الرئيسيه الخاصه بكل عقار ومنها الى اللوحات الفرعيه الخاصة بكل وحده ويكون الجهد في هذه المرحلة هو جهد منخفض وتسمى الشبكه بمكوناتها شبكة الجهد المنخفض 
والجهد المنخفض : هو الجهد الذى يزيد عن 30 فولت ولا يتعدى 250 فولت
تعريفات :-

* الفولت : هو الوحده العمليه لقياس الجهد
* الامبير : وحدة قياس التيار الكهربائى 
*الوات: وحدة قياس القدره
الكيلو وات : وحدة قدرة تساوى 1000 وات 
الكيلو وات / ساعه : وحدة قدره تساوى 1000 وات في الساعه الواحده
ما سيتم التركيز عليه هو شبكة الجهد المنخفض 
- يتم نقل الكهرباء من اللوحات العموميه بالشارع الى اللوحه الرئيسيه للمبنى عن طريق كابلات من الالومنيوم المسلح حسب مواصفات شركة توزيع الكهرباء وغالبا ما تكون كابلات 3*240 مم
- بعدها يتم توزيع الكهرباء من اللوحة الرئيسية للمبنى الى العداد الخاص بكل وحده او جزء من المبنى ويتم ذلك عن طريق كابلات من النحاس ( الصواعد ) ومن العداد عن طريق كابلات من النحاس بقطر اقل الى اللوحه الفرعيه الخاصة بكل وحده
تنقسم اعمال الكهرباء الى قسمين 
- اعمال شبكة الكهرباء وتشمل كل ما سبق
- اعمال شبكة التيار الخفيف : وتشمل كل ما يخص اعمال التليفونات والداتا والدش المركزى والاريال والانتركم وغيرها .
مراحل تنفيذ اعمال الكهرباء 
- قبل البدء في اعمال التنفيذ يتم توصيل عداد انشائى لاستخدام الكهرباء طوال مدة المشروع يتم ذلك 
بعد الانتهاء من اجراءات التراخيص حيث يتم التوجه الى شركة الكهرباء التابع لها المشروع بخطاب من التراخيص يفيد بعدم الممانعه في توصيل العداد الانشائى 
- اثناء تنفيذ اعمال الهيكل الخرسانى يتم تنفيذ التمديدات الخاصه بالتيار الكهربائى ( اعمال الخراطيم او المواسير) يتم ذلك بتنفيذ شبكة من الخراطيم بنفس توزيع الكهرباء للاسقف والحوائط 
مع ملاحظة ان اعمال التيار الكهربائى يتم تنفيذها بالكامل بالاسقف اما اعمال التيار الخفيف ففى المعتاد يتم تنفيذها اسفل الارضيات 
- مع الهيكل الخرسانى يتم تثبيت المواسير الخاصه بكابلات الصواعد على حسب عدد الصواعد ( ويتم ذلك حسب عدد الوحدات بالدور الواحد وعدد الادوار ) غالبا ما يتم تنفيذ تلك المواسير من ال pvc بعدد 5 مواسير لكل صاعد 4 للتيار وماسوره اضافيه spair يتم استخدامها عند الحاجه 
- اثناء تنفيذ اعمال البياض يتم تثبيت الخراطيم الخاصة بالمفاتيح والبرايز والمخارج المختلفة ويتم ربطها بالدوائر على حسب التصميم و يتم تجميع كل هذه الدوائر ( او اللنيات ) الى اللوحة الفرعية الخاصة بالوحده ( ومن الممكن علب بواط بالحوائط وذلك لعمل التريحات اللازمه للخطوط )
- بعد الانتهاء من اعمال البياض وقبل البدء في اعمال التشطيبات يتم سحب الاسلاك والكابلات الخاصه بالدوائر العموميه والدوائر الفرعيه ويتم توصيلها باللوحة 
- يتم تنفيذ الكابلات والاسلاك الخاصه بالتيار الخفيف مع ربط كل نوع الى الشبكه الخاصة به
- يتم تنفيذ اعمال الكابلات الخاصة بالصواعد وكذلك لوحة التوزيع الرئيسيه التى يتم ربط الصواعد عليها 
- بعد الانتهاء من اعمال التشطيبات بالكامل يتم الانتهاء من كافة الاجراءات الادارية الخاصة باجهزة المدن او الاحياء وكذلك شركة الكهرباء والتى تقوم بعمل مقايسه لتوصيل الكهرباء من اللوحات العموميه الى اللوحات الرئيسيه .
- بعدها يتم التقديم على العدادات الخاصة بالوحدات
م / طلعت محمد على
[email protected]

اسعار تشطيبات الشقق وديكورات الشقق بسعر 600 جنية مصري للمتر السعر يشمل الخامات والمصنعيات بشكل اجمالي 
وموصفات التشطيبات كتالي 
السباكة تاسيس 
يتم مد مواسير سباكة المانية الصنع ( ماركة بي ار ) ضمان 5سنة ( مع اجراء اختبارات الضغط من قبل الشركة للحصول علي الضمان ) لمياة الشرب 
يتم مد مواسير صرف ماركة الشريف لمياة الصرف 
يتم عمل دائرة مياة ساخنة للحمام والمطبخ 
يتم عمل صرف وتغذية لكلا من غسالة اطباق وغسالة اوتوماتيك 
السباكة تشطيب 
يتم تركيب خلاطات مصرية الصنع ضمان عشر سنوات يتم اختيار الموديل من قبل العميل 
يتم تركيب بانيو ضمان ثلاث سنوات 
يتم تركيب حوض وش وقاعدة تواليت الماني الصنع يتم الاختيار من قبل العميل للشركات ايديال استادر كليوبترا درفيت 
يتم تركيب حوض مطبخ فتحة ماركة فرنك سام 
يتم تركيب وصلات تغذية وصرف لكلا من غسالة اطباق غسالة اتوماتيك 
الكهرباء تاسيس 
يتم مد سلك سويدي الصنع 
يتم عمل 55 مفتاح انارة وتغذية للاجهزة 
يتم عمل دائرة انترنت 
يتم عمل دائرة دش 
يتم عمل دائرة تليفون 
يتم يتم عمل دائرة جهد مرتفع للمطبخ والتكيفات 
اعمال الدهانات 
يتم دهان عزل للحوائط
يتم دهان عدد 2 سكينة معجون 
يتم دهان عدد وش بطانة 
يتم دهان عدد وش دهان كمبيوتر يتم اختيار الالوان من قبل العميل 
الخامات المستخدمة للدهانات المعجون ماركة سيابس الدهانات ماركة اسكيب 
اعمال النجارة 
يتم تركيب باب خشبي لكل الغرف والمطبخ والحمام الباب محمل بعدد قشرة ارو 
يتم تركيب باب الشقة الرائيسي اندونيسي الصنع مع تركيب معبرة (تاج خارجي ) له 
اعمال الالموتيال 
يتم تركيب الموتيال( قطاع السعد) لكل الشبابيك والمنافذ
اعمال الاسقف 
يتم عمل مصيص وضهارة لكل الاسقف 
يتم عمل كرانيش للريسبشن
اعمال السراميك 
يتم تركيب سيراميك فرز اول من شركات الجوهرة او كليوبتر ا او رويال 
يتم اختيار الموديلات والالوان من قبل العميل 
ثانيا فترة العمل 40 يوم 
وبعدها تستلم الشقة

اسعار مصنعيات محارة الحوائط سعر تجاري 12 جم للمتر للحوائط الداخلية للشقق 
أسعار مصنعيات محارة للحوائط سعر ميزان (ادة واوتار ) من 13 الي 17 جم للمتر للحوائط الداخلية للشقق 
اسعار مصنعيات محارة الحوائط الخارجية (الواجهات ) سعر تجاري 25 جم للمتر للحوائط الخارجية والواجهات للفلل والعمارات 
اسعار مصنعية المحارة للواجهات الخارجية سعر ميزان وادة واوتار 35 جنية للمتر 

اسعار المحارة للاعمال الخارجية السعر يشمل الخامات والمصنعيات والسقالات 
مصنعيات الواجهة محارة و مصنعية معجون و مصنعيات دهانات و السقالات الخشبية 60جم للمتر
مصنعيات الواجهة محارة و رش فطيسة و السقالات الخشبية 40جم للمتر
مصنعيات الواجهة محارة و مواد كمياويات البناء الحديثة (مادة ) 45 جم للمتر

اسعار تركيب السيراميك 25 جم و 35 جم للبورسلين و40 جم للرخام 

تركيب الالوميتال بسعر 350 جنية مصري للمتر قطاع السعد عريض 
و 600جنية مصري قطاع بي اس الصغير 
و700 جنية مصري لقطاع البي اس الوسط
800 جنية مصري قطاع بي اس
900 جنية مصري قطاع بي اس الجامبو ( الدابل)
السعر يشمل قطاعات الالوميتال والزجاج والشيش والتركيب والنقل لجميع انحاء الجمهورية

اسعار مصنعيات تأسيس الكهرباء في التشطيبات الداخلية 
توزيع الاضاءة علي الاسقف والحوائط للمساعدة في تنفيذ الديكورات بشكل متكامل 
يتم عمل 55 مفتاح انارة وتغذية للاجهزة 
دائرة تكييف 
دائرة انترنت 
دائرة دش 
دائرة تليفون 
دائرة جهد مرتفع للمطبخ 
اعادة توزيع الجهد الدخلي وفقا لما يتناسب مع شدة التيار
سعر النقطة 25 جنية مصري

تركيب باركيه مصرى(70)جم للمتر بالتركيب والمصنعيه
تركيب باركيه صينى(70)جم للمتر بالمصنعيه والتركيب
تركيب باركيه تركى(90)جم للمتر بالمصنعيه والتركيب
تركيب باركيه المانى(90)جم للمتر بالتركيب والمصنعيه
تركيب باركيه السويدى (350)جم للمتر بالتركيب والمصنعيه
الباركيه مسمار مصرى بالتركيب والمصنعيه (500)جم للمتر

اسعار ومصنعيات السقف الساقط ( اعمال حديد وشبك ) 350 جم للمتر ومدة التنفيذ 15 يوم 
اسعار ومصنعيات السقف الساقط وبيت نور جبسون بورد ( الالواح ) 100 جم للمتر حسب التصميم

مصنعيات تركيب الابواب والنجارة للشقق 2000جم 
وايضا يوجد اسعار مميزة جدا للابواب الاندونيسي للغرف والباب الرئيسي سعر الباب للغرف تشطيب سوبر لوكس 350 جم للباب اما باب الشقة زان اندونيسي 900 جنية واسعار خاصة جدا جدا للبرور والحلي والاكر واكسسوارات الابواب الخشبية

اسعار مصنعيات تأسيس الكهرباء في التشطيبات الداخلية 
توزيع الاضاءة علي الاسقف والحوائط للمساعدة في تنفيذ الديكورات بشكل متكامل 
يتم عمل 55 مفتاح انارة وتغذية للاجهزة 
دائرة تكييف 
يتم عمل دائرة انترنت 
يتم عمل دائرة دش 
يتم عمل دائرة تليفون 
يتم عمل دائرة جهد مرتفع للمطبخ 
اعادة توزيع الجهد الدخلي وفقا لما يتناسب مع شدة التيار 
سعر المصنعيات 3000 جم​*


----------



## egyptsystem (20 يوليو 2014)

*الاعمال الكهربائية*

*الاعمال الكهربائية​*


----------



## egyptsystem (21 يوليو 2014)

*الشكر الواجب ..... كل عام و أنتم بخير*

*لله الفضل و المنه
من لا يشكر الناس لا يشكر الله
يتقدم جروب هانى عصمت بالشكر ل
المهندس علاء عبد الحليم
المهندس رزق حجاوى
المهندس محمد زكى اسماعيل
المهندس محمد سنبل
المهندس الصامت
المهندس طلعت محمد على
على ما قدموه فى مجال التنفيذ
نشكر كل من تواصل معنا على الخاص
نوعدكم باذن الله بتقديم كل ما هو جديد​*


----------



## egyptsystem (21 يوليو 2014)

*روشته مختصره للمهندس الخريج
أسعار المصنعيات فقط ( بدون الخامات )
م2 أرضيات ( جرانيت رخام بورسلين سيراميك بلاط باركيه )
م2 دهانات ( داخلى خارجى )
م2 بياض ( داخلى خارجى )
م2 مبانى ( 25*12*6 سم )
م3 مبانى ( 25*12*6 سم )
م2 أسقف معلقة ( حديد و شبك جبسوم بورد )
م2 قرميد
م2 ورق حائط
م2 واجهة زجاجية
م2 عزل ( قواعد لبشة حمامات سطح حوائط ( داخلى خارجى ) )
الاعمال الكهربائية ( مقطوعية مصنعيات و خامات )
الاعمال الصحية ( مقطوعية مصنعيات و خامات )
النجارة المعمارية ( مقطوعية مصنعيات و خامات )
م3 حفر ( تربة رملية طينية طفلية زلطية صخرية )
م3 احلال ( تربة رملية زلطية )
م3 خرسانة عادية أساسات ( قواعد لبشة )
م3 خرسانة مسلحة أساسات ( قواعد لبشة )
م3 خرسانة أعمدة و سلالم ( مقطوعية )
م3 خرسانة سقف ( سوليد فلات هوردى بانلدبيم )
م2 خرسانة أرضيات

ياريت يا كبير تكون الروشته هدية العيد و شكرا​*


----------



## حسونة حسن حسونة (21 يوليو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المجهود الرائع المتميز .. ولكن عندس استفسار ارجو الافادة من ذو معرفة وعلم بة وهو طريقة صناعة السافيتو ( المونة الاسمنتية الملونة ) المواد الخام والنسب الي تنحط بيها لاني عايز اعمل المشروع دة ولكن عايز ابقى على معرفة بالموضوع دة وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## civilo (21 يوليو 2014)

جهود متميزة ما شاء الله


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (22 يوليو 2014)

السلام عليكم
كل عام وانتم بخير 
اسعار المصنعيات فقط ( سعر الصنايعى ) بدون اى اضافات متوسطها كمايلى 


* أسعار المصنعيات فقط ( بدون الخامات )
م2 أرضيات ( جرانيت رخام بورسلين سيراميك بلاط باركيه ):-
اسعار تركيب الرخام والجرانيت ارضيات متوسط من 25- 60 بدون التشطيب ( الجلاء والتلميع ) والسعر يعتمد على نوع الرخام او الجرانيت ومقاسه والتفاصيل الخاص بالرسومات ان وجدت وكذلك الكميات التى سيتم تركيبها 
اسعار التشطيب للرخام تتراوح ما بين 30 - 40 جنيه شامله ملىء اللحامات والجلاء والتلميع بمراحله المختلفه
اسعار تركيب ارضيات سيراميك بلاطه عاديه تتراوح ما بين 15 - 20
اسعار تركيب ارضيات بورسلين بدون رسومات ديكور تتراوح ما بين 25 - 35 جنيه
تزداد الاسعار السابقه في حالة الحوائط بنسبة 10 % تقريبا 
اسعار تركيب الباركيه مصنعيات فقط تتراوح ما بين 25- 40 جنيه .
اسعار تركيب الحوائط بورسلين قطع ليزر باستخدام المواد الاصقه السعر يبدأ من 30 وحتى 50 جنيه للمتر المسطح

2 دهانات ( داخلى خارجى ):-
اعمال الدهانات الداخليه
دهانات بلاستيك او ببوية الزيت
تشطيب عادى او متوسط = 8-12 جنيه
تشطيب مميز بديكورات حديثه = 15- 35 جنيه 
دهانات خارجيه على حسب التشطيب:-
- كومبليكو متوسط 15 -20 
- دراى ميكس 4 - 6 غير شامل السقالات وغير شامل البياض
- سافيتو 4- 6 غير شامل السقالات وغير شامل البياض
م2 بياض ( داخلى خارجى ):-
البياض الداخلى من 10- 18 جنيه 
البياض الخارجى من 20 -25 غير شامل السقالات 

م2 مبانى ( 25*12*6 سم ):-
المتر المسطح مبانى 9 - 11 جنيه
م3 مبانى ( 25*12*6 سم ):-
المتر المكعب مبانى من 70 - 85 جنيه

م2 أسقف معلقة :-
سقف معلق من الواح ( مصنعيات ) = 20 - 30 جنيه شامل معالجه سطح الالواح بعد التركيب وتركيب الزوايا الميتال والشريط الفيبر
اسقف معلقه بلاطات ( مصنعيات ) من 15- 25 جنيه 

م2 قرميد:-
حسب النوع وطريقة التركيب والكميه ونوع السطح الذى سيركب عليه القرميد
وفى المتوسط يتراوح سعر التركيب من 20 - 30 جنيه والسعر غير شامل مصنعيات العلفات في حالة التركيب على خشب وغير شامل تجهيز الردم وعمل الميول في حالة التركيب على مونه .
م2 ورق حائط:- 
على حسب نوع الورق والسعر يتراوح من 10 الى 20 جنيه
م2 واجهة زجاجية
على حسب الواجهه وتفاصيل ونوع التشطيب المطلوب وتفاصيله.

**الاعمال الصحية :-
اسعار التنفيذ لعقد فعلى ينفذ حاليا:-
بالعدد مصنعية تركيب تواليت بالتغذية والصرف الداخلى الفئة 
​280 جنية

بالعدد مصنعية تركيب حوض بالتغذية والصرف الداخلى الفئة 220 جنية

بالعدد مصنعية تركيب بانيو بالتغذية والصرف الداخلى الفئة 250 جنية

بالعدد مصنعية تركيب سخان بالتغذية والصرف الداخلى الفئة 120 جنية

بالعدد مصنعية تركيب بيبة الصرف الداخلى الفئة 50 جنية

بالعدد مصنعية تركيب جالتراب الصرف الداخلى الفئة 50 جنية

بالعدد مصنعية تركيب مبولة بالصرف والتغذيه الفئة 200 جنية



بالعدد مصنعية اعادة تركيب حوض الفئة 80 جنية

بالمتر الطولى مصنعية تركيب مواسير تغذية بالمياة بقطر 3/4 او 1 بوصه الفئة 10جنية

بالمتر الطولى مصنعية تركيب مواسير صرف قطر 2 بوصة الفئة 15جنية

بالمتر الطولى مصنعية تركيب مواسير صرف قطر 3 بوصة الفئة 20جنية

 بالمتر الطولى مصنعية تركيب مواسير صرف قطر 4 بوصة الفئة 25 جنية
​* 


​


----------



## egyptsystem (22 يوليو 2014)

طلعت محمد علي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> كل عام وانتم بخير
> اسعار المصنعيات فقط ( سعر الصنايعى ) بدون اى اضافات متوسطها كمايلى
> 
> ...



جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## egyptsystem (22 يوليو 2014)

*

طلعت محمد علي قال:



السلام عليكم
كل عام وانتم بخير 
اسعار المصنعيات فقط ( سعر الصنايعى ) بدون اى اضافات متوسطها كمايلى 


 أسعار المصنعيات فقط ( بدون الخامات )
م2 أرضيات ( جرانيت رخام بورسلين سيراميك بلاط باركيه ):-
اسعار تركيب الرخام والجرانيت ارضيات متوسط من 25- 60 بدون التشطيب ( الجلاء والتلميع ) والسعر يعتمد على نوع الرخام او الجرانيت ومقاسه والتفاصيل الخاص بالرسومات ان وجدت وكذلك الكميات التى سيتم تركيبها 
اسعار التشطيب للرخام تتراوح ما بين 30 - 40 جنيه شامله ملىء اللحامات والجلاء والتلميع بمراحله المختلفه
اسعار تركيب ارضيات سيراميك بلاطه عاديه تتراوح ما بين 15 - 20
اسعار تركيب ارضيات بورسلين بدون رسومات ديكور تتراوح ما بين 25 - 35 جنيه
تزداد الاسعار السابقه في حالة الحوائط بنسبة 10 % تقريبا 
اسعار تركيب الباركيه مصنعيات فقط تتراوح ما بين 25- 40 جنيه .
اسعار تركيب الحوائط بورسلين قطع ليزر باستخدام المواد الاصقه السعر يبدأ من 30 وحتى 50 جنيه للمتر المسطح

2 دهانات ( داخلى خارجى ):-
اعمال الدهانات الداخليه
دهانات بلاستيك او ببوية الزيت
تشطيب عادى او متوسط = 8-12 جنيه
تشطيب مميز بديكورات حديثه = 15- 35 جنيه 
دهانات خارجيه على حسب التشطيب:-
- كومبليكو متوسط 15 -20 
- دراى ميكس 4 - 6 غير شامل السقالات وغير شامل البياض
- سافيتو 4- 6 غير شامل السقالات وغير شامل البياض
م2 بياض ( داخلى خارجى ):-
البياض الداخلى من 10- 18 جنيه 
البياض الخارجى من 20 -25 غير شامل السقالات 

م2 مبانى ( 25*12*6 سم ):-
المتر المسطح مبانى 9 - 11 جنيه
م3 مبانى ( 25*12*6 سم ):-
المتر المكعب مبانى من 70 - 85 جنيه

م2 أسقف معلقة :-
سقف معلق من الواح ( مصنعيات ) = 20 - 30 جنيه شامل معالجه سطح الالواح بعد التركيب وتركيب الزوايا الميتال والشريط الفيبر
اسقف معلقه بلاطات ( مصنعيات ) من 15- 25 جنيه 

م2 قرميد:-
حسب النوع وطريقة التركيب والكميه ونوع السطح الذى سيركب عليه القرميد
وفى المتوسط يتراوح سعر التركيب من 20 - 30 جنيه والسعر غير شامل مصنعيات العلفات في حالة التركيب على خشب وغير شامل تجهيز الردم وعمل الميول في حالة التركيب على مونه .
م2 ورق حائط:- 
على حسب نوع الورق والسعر يتراوح من 10 الى 20 جنيه
م2 واجهة زجاجية
على حسب الواجهه وتفاصيل ونوع التشطيب المطلوب وتفاصيله.

الاعمال الصحية :-
اسعار التنفيذ لعقد فعلى ينفذ حاليا:-
بالعدد مصنعية تركيب تواليت بالتغذية والصرف الداخلى الفئة 
​280 جنية

بالعدد مصنعية تركيب حوض بالتغذية والصرف الداخلى الفئة 220 جنية

بالعدد مصنعية تركيب بانيو بالتغذية والصرف الداخلى الفئة 250 جنية

بالعدد مصنعية تركيب سخان بالتغذية والصرف الداخلى الفئة 120 جنية

بالعدد مصنعية تركيب بيبة الصرف الداخلى الفئة 50 جنية

بالعدد مصنعية تركيب جالتراب الصرف الداخلى الفئة 50 جنية

بالعدد مصنعية تركيب مبولة بالصرف والتغذيه الفئة 200 جنية



بالعدد مصنعية اعادة تركيب حوض الفئة 80 جنية

بالمتر الطولى مصنعية تركيب مواسير تغذية بالمياة بقطر 3/4 او 1 بوصه الفئة 10جنية

بالمتر الطولى مصنعية تركيب مواسير صرف قطر 2 بوصة الفئة 15جنية

بالمتر الطولى مصنعية تركيب مواسير صرف قطر 3 بوصة الفئة 20جنية

 بالمتر الطولى مصنعية تركيب مواسير صرف قطر 4 بوصة الفئة 25 جنية
​ ​

أنقر للتوسيع...


ياريت يا كبير تكمل الروشته بارك الله فيك​*


----------



## egyptsystem (22 يوليو 2014)

*الخرسانه المسلحه :-
العوامل التى تحدد تكلفة تنفيذ اعمال الخرسانه
1- الخامات
حديد
خرسانه
2- المصنعيات
- النجارة
- الحدادة
-الصب
3- الشده المستخدمه في التنفيذ ونوعها ومكوناتها
اولا الخامات :
- تغير الاسعار بشكل متزايد ومستمر على مستوى العالم وعدم ثباته
- ارتباط تلك الصناعات الثقيلة بالطاقة واسعار المنتجات البترولية المختلفة واسعار الغاز الطبيعى
اعتقد أن حادثه تحدث هنا او هناك او خبر سياسى او اقتصادى يؤثر مباشرة على اسعار النفط واسعار الغاز الطبيعى ومن ثم يمتد ذلك التأثير الى تلك الصناعات المهمة ومنها الحديد والاسمنت .
ومن هنا نلاحظ العوامل العديدة والتغيرات الغير المحتملة والغير متوقعه التى تحدث فى اى وقت من الاوقات .
- دعم الطاقة ورفع الدعم وعدم رفع الدعم ورفع الدعم كليا ورفع الدعم جزئيا اعتقد انها كلها مصطلحات مهمة تشير الى أن سياسة الحكومات على المدى القصير والبعيد تحدد اسعار السوق بشكل كبير
- اعتقد أن وضوح الرؤى للحكومات واتباع سياسات محددة ومعروفة سلفا مع وضع الخطط طويلة الاجل يساعد كثيرا فى فهم مجريات السوق وتحرك الاسعار ومدى الزيادة المتبعة .
- الضرائب المباشرة التى تفرضها الحكومات على المصانع مباشرة ومنها ضريبة الارباح الصناعية وضريبة المبيعات وكذلك الدمغات الخاصة وغيرها والتى يتم خصمها من المنبع ( من المصنع ) تؤثر بكل تأكيد تأثيرا مباشرا على سعر المنتج النهائى
فى دولة مثل مصر تفرض الحكومه ضريبة مبيعات بقيمة ثابتة 10 %
يتم تطبيقها فى كل المصانع على سعر المنتج مباشرة ومنها مصانع الحديد والاسمنت و تدرس الحكومة فرض زيادة فى ضريبة المبيعات بقيمة 7% وهذا الخبر غير مؤكد يتم تداوله ونفيه وتأكيده وعدم صحته وهكذا
عدم وضوح الاستراتجيات وعدم القدرة على تطبيقها يصعب من مسئولية ( المقاول ) فى دراسة الاسعار ووضع اسعار يتم تطبيقها على فترة مشروع قد تكون ليست بالقصيرة و اعتقد انها من اصعب الامور التى تمر على المقاول عند تحليل السعر فهو فى حيرة من امره
بالاضافة الى العوامل السابقة فلكل دولة خصوصيتها فى تحديد قيمة الاسعار للمنتجات المختلفة و يتم ذلك بتطبيق سياسات معينة ومنها تطبيق اتفاقيات دولية معينة تسمح بتبادل السلع
او فرض جمارك بقيم معينة كذلك للسلع المختلفة 
او حظر استيراد سلع معينة .
- عامل النقل للخامات من العوامل المهمة فكلما بعد موقع المشروع عن موقع التصنيع والتوزيع يزداد السعر
فمثلا ما يخص حديد التسليح فتجد اسعار محافظات الصعيد تزداد بقيمة حوالى 100 جنية للطن عن سعره داخل القاهرة الكبرى .
2- اما فيما يخص المصنعيات
النجارة والحدادة والصب 
فلا يخفى على احد التطور الهائل الذى حدث فى شدات النجارة على سبيل المثال فمن الشدات الخشبية التقليدية ( العروق واللتزانة ) الى الشدات المعدنية المختلفة واستخدام الواح البليوود الى الشدات الهيدروليكية
والملاحظ انه كلما زاد هذا التطور فأن قيمة الشدة نفسها يزداد سعرها وتقل قيمة المصنعية فالمجهود المبذول فى شدة معدنية جاهرة يقل كثيرا عن المجهود الذى يتطلبة عمل شدة خشبية 
وحسب امتلاك الشركة او المقاول لتلك الشدات اوالشدات خشبية تتحدد التكاليف
اما فيما يخص اعمال الصب فلا يخفى على احد التطور الهائل الذى حدث فى طرق الصب من طرق صب تقليدية ( بالقروانه والجردل ) الى استخدام الخلاطات الى محطات الخرسانة الجاهزة بانواعها وتجهيزاتها المختلفة وانواع البامب المتحرك او الثابت الى معدات احدث ( احد منتجات الشركات الاوربية عربة ترانس ميكس تعمل كمحطة متنقله تجهز وتصب فى نفس التوقيت)
وكلما كانت التكنولوجيا متوفرة فى اعتقادى سيؤثر ذلك بالايجاب على التكاليف ومن ثم السعر 
اعتقد أن التفكير فى استخدام طرق تقليدية فى الصب بات من الماضى
ومع ذلك فنحن مضطرين لاستخدامه فى اوقات كثيرة لظروف شتى ومن ثم وجب علينا تحليل السعر حسب المكونات والطريقة التقليدية فى الصب
1. اسعار الخامات في المتوسط
حديد التسليح طن = يتراوح من 5500 جنيه
الاسمنت البورتلاندى العادى يتراوح ما بين 740 - 770 جنيه / طن
اسعار الصب : على حسب محتوى الاسمنت وجهد الخرسانه وطريقة الصب المتبعه
اسعار المصنعيات شامله العده الخشبيه
- الاساسات
قواعد منفصله من 150 - 180 جنيه / م3
لبشه خرسانه عاديه
من 100 - 120 جنيه / م3
الاعمدة والاسقف للدور الارضى من 160 الى 200 جنيه / م3
الاعمدة والاسقف للدور المتكرر نفس الاسعار السابقه يضاف اليها علاوه 10 جنية / م3 للدور الواحد
تقل تلك الاسعار في حالة الاسقف flat slab بنسبه تصل الى حوالى 10 %
الاسعار السابقه هى متوسط الاسعار المبدئيه وكل حاله تختلف عن الاخرى ولكل منشأ ظروفه الخاصه به والتى تؤثر بكل تأكيد على السعر
والى بنود الاعمال مباشرة والتى تحتوى على الكثير من التفاصيل
خرسانة مسلحة للأساسات :- بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الأساسات [ قواعد منفصلة ] حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات التنفيذية والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادي للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهزالميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
يشمل بند الاساسات قواعد منفصله القواعد والسملات والشدادات في حالة وجودها
التكاليف المباشره :-
1- حديد التسليح : - نقوم بحساب كمية الحديد / م3 حسب تفريدة الحديد ( طريقة رص وتوزيع الحديد )
وذلك بقسمة كمية الحديد / كمية الخرسانه المسلحة للقواعد وتشمل كمية الحديد الحديد المستخدم لاشارات الاعمدة حيث يتم تحميل كميته على القواعد
وكذلك تشمل الحسابات كميات الحديد للسملات والشدادات وبادىء السلم وخلافه
في المتوسط تكون كمية الحديد للأساسات قواعد منفصله من 75 - 85 كجم / م3 وتؤخذ في المتوسط 80 كجم / م3
وبالتالى تكلفة حديد التسليح = 80 * 5.5 = 440 جنية / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جنية / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر 170 جنية / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 4 جنية / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جنية / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 440 + 5+330+170 + 4+5 = 954 جنية / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 954 *.5 = 477 جنية / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 954 + 477 = 1431 جنية / م3
( تقريبا 205 دولار / م3 )
في حالة وجود عدة خشبيه لدى الشركة وتم اسناد اعمال الحدادة والنجاره بدون عدة لمقاول باطن ستكون تكلفة المصنعيات كالتالى
- اعمال الحدادة للأساسات = 30 - 35 جنية / م3
- اعمال النجارة = 70 - 85 جنية / م3
- هالك الخشب يتم حسابه في المتوسط =15- 20 جنية / م3
وبالتالى ستكون تكلفة المتر المكعب = 30 + 80 + 20 = 130 جنية / م3
واذا ما قورن الفرق في التكاليف في حالة اسناد الاعمال لمقاول باطن بعده او بدون سيكون الفرق
= 170- 130 = 40 جنية / م3
او ما يعادل كنسبة = 40 / 1430 * 100 = 2.8 % او ما يقل عن 3 % من سعر البند
في حالة وجود نسب عاليه من الاملاح والكبريتات يستخدم اسمنت مقاوم للكبريتات وتكون صيغة البند :-
خرسانة مسلحة للأساسات :- بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الأساسات [ قواعد منفصلة ] حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات التنفيذية والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي مقاوم للكبريتات للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
نفس تكاليف البند السابق فقط سيزداد تكلفة منتج الخرسانه بنفس النسبه في زيادة سعر الاسمنت من اسمنت بورتلاندى عادى الى اسمنت مقاوم للكبريتات
الفرق في السعر في حدود 50 جنية / طن
تكلفة الخرسانه ستزداد بقيمة 50 *7 / 20 = 17.5 جنية / م3
مما سيؤدى الى زيادة سعر البند في حدود 25 جنية / م3
سيكون السعر الاجمالى م3 = 1455 جنية / م3
او ما يوازى 208 دولار / م3
خرسانة مسلحة للأساسات ( قواعد شريطيه ) :-
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الأساسات [ قواعد شريطية ] حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات التنفيذية والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي مقاوم للكبريتات للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
نفس طريقة التحليل السابقه فقط متوسط كمية الحديد سيكون اعلى واسعار المصنعيات ستكون اقل
- كمية الحديد في المتوسط ستكون في حدود 95 - 100 كجم / م3
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 100 *55= 550 جنيه
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جنية / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر 120 جنية / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 4 جنية / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جنية / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 550 + 5+330+120 + 4+5 = 1014 جنية / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1014 *.5 = 507جنية / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 1014 + 507 = 1521 جنية / م3
( تقريبا 217 دولار / م3 )
خرسانة مسلحة للأساسات ( لبشه مسلحه ) :-
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الأساسات [ لبشه مسلحه ] حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادى للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
- كمية الحديد في المتوسط ستكون في حدود 50 - 60 كجم / م3
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 55 *5.5= 302 جنيه
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جنية / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر 100 جنية / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 3 جنية / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 4 جنية / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 302 + 5+330+100 + 3+4 = 744جنية / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 744 *.5 = 372 جنية / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 744 + 372 = 1116 جنية / م3
( تقريبا 159 دولار / م3 )
خرسانة مسلحة للحوائط السانده :-
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الحوائط السانده حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادى للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
- كمية الحديد في المتوسط ستكون في حدود 100 - 110 كجم / م3
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 105 *5.5= 577 جنيه
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جنية / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر 170 جنية / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 5 جنية / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جنية / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 577 + 5+330+170 + 5+5 = 1092جنية / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1092 *.5 = 546 جنية / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 1092 + 546 = 1638 جنية / م3
( تقريبا 234 دولار / م3 )
خرسانة مسلحة للخوازيق:- بالمتر الطولي توريد وعمل خوازيق ميكانيكي بالتفريغ من الخرسانة المسلحة بالأبعاد والأطوال والتسليح المبين باللوحات التنفيذية وخرسانة الخازوق ذات محتوي اسمنتي لا يقل عن 400كجم أسمنت بولاتلاندي عادي للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الأنشائية مع الدمك الميكانيكي جيدا و المعالجة وعلي ان تحقق الخرسانة رتبة لا تقل عن 300 كجم/سم2 والسعر يشمل اجراء اختبار التحميل ويشمل كل ما يلزم حسب اصول الصناعه والمواصفات قطر 40 سم
( مثال : خوازيق قطر 40 سم وباجمالى طول 20 م .. والتسليح 8 قطر 16 مم وبطول 12 م وكانات حلزونيه قطر 8 مم والمسافه البينيه 15 سم )
كمية الحديد للخازوق الواحد = 8 ×12×1.58= 152 كجم
كانات بقطر 8 مم بطريقة تقريبه = 35 كجم
اجمالى الحديد = 152+35 = 187 كجم
اجمالى كمية الخرسانه للخازوق الواحد = 3.14 * 0.2*0.2*20= 2.5 م3
باضافه كمية 0.25 م3 هالك خرسانه بعد صب الخازوق
اجمالى الخرسانه = 2.5 + 0.25= 2.75 م3
حساب التكاليف المباشره :-
كمية الحديد = 187 * 5.5 = 1028 جنيه
مصنعيات الحديد شامل اللحام = 200 جنيه للخازوق الواحد
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحه
تكلفة م3 خرسانه جهد 300 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت لا يقل عن 400 كجم / م3 شامل اضافات مؤخرات الشك وشامل الصب باستخدام البامب التكلفه = 400 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخازوق الواحد = 400 × 2.75 = 1100
اجمالى تكلفة الخازوق من الخامات والصب = 1028 +200+1100 = 2328 جنيه
تكلفة المتر الطولى = 2328 / 20 = 116.4 جنيه / م . ط
تكلفة المتر الطولى باستخدام ماكينة الخوازيق = 50 - 60 جنيه / م .ط ( حسب عدد الخوازيق )
اجمالى التكلفة للمتر الطولى = 116.4 +55 = 171.4 جنيه
التكلفة الغير مباشرة وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 171.4*0.5= 85.7 جنيه / م.ط
اجمالى السعر للمتر الطولى =171.4+ 85.7 = 257 جنية / م.ط ( تقريبا )
او ما يوازى 37 دولار / م .ط
خرسانة مسلحة للاعمدة :-
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الاعمدة والحوائط حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادى للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
التكاليف المباشرة :-
تتباين كمية حديد التسليح للاعمدة ( لكل م3 ) من منشأ لاخر على حسب التصميم وعدد الادوار والاحمال على المنشأ وغيرها وتتراوح في المتوسط ما بين 140 كجم - 180 كجم / م3 في المنشأت العادية الى ما يزيد عن 200 كجم / م3 لمنشأت اخرى ويجب حساب كمية الحديد للاعمدة بعناية تامه 
وفى هذا المثال ستتم الدراسه على كمية حديد 160 كجم / م3 لمنشأ يتكون من خمسة ادوار
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 160 *5.5= 880 جنيه / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 8 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جنية / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر لاعمدة للدور الارضى = 170 جنية / م3
اضافة علاوه 10 جنية لكل دور تكون اجمالى العلاوة = 4 * 10 = 40 جنية
تكلفة الدور الاخير = 170 + 40 = 210 جنية / م3
متوسط التكلفة للمصنعيات كمتوسط للمبنى ككل = ( 170 + 210 ) / 2 = 190 جنية / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 10 جنية / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جنية / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 880 + 8+330+190 + 10+5 = 1423جنية / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1423 *.5 = 711.5 جنية / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 1423 + 711.5 = 2134.5 جنية / م3 ( 2135 تقريبا )
(او ما يوازى تقريبا 305 دولار / م3 )
خرسانة مسلحة للهيكل الخرسانى ( بلاطات مصمته وكمرات وسلالم ):-
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة للهيكل الخرسانى لزوم البلاطات المصمته والكمر والسلالم حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادى للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل على الوجة الاكمل
التكاليف المباشرة :-
كمية حديد التسليح للاسقف المصمته ( بلاطات وكمر ) تتراوح في المتوسط 100 كجم / م3
وفى هذا المثال ستتم الدراسه على كمية حديد 100 كجم / م3 لمنشأ يتكون من خمسة ادوار
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 100 *5.5= 550 جنيه / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جنية / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر للدور الارضى = 170 جنية / م3
اضافة علاوه 10 جنية لكل دور تكون اجمالى العلاوة = 4 * 10 = 40 جنية
تكلفة الدور الاخير = 170 + 40 = 210 جنية / م3
متوسط التكلفة للمصنعيات كمتوسط للمبنى ككل = ( 170 + 210 ) / 2 = 190 جنية / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 4 جنية / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جنية / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 880 + 5+330+190 + 4+5 = 1084جنية / م3

التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1423 *.5 = 542 جنية / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 1084 + 542 = 1626 جنية / م3
(او ما يوازى تقريبا 232 دولار / م3 )
خرسانة مسلحة سمك 15 سم للارضيات slab on grade :-
بالمتر المسطح توريد و عمل خرسانة مسلحة للارضيات بسمك 15 سم وشبكتين حديد تسليح 6 قطر 12 مم فى الأتجاهين علوي وسفلي والخرسانه ذات جهد 250 كجم / سم2 على الا يقل محتوى الاسمنت عن 350 كجم / م3 مع الهز الميكانيكى جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته وكل ما يلزم لنهو العمل على الوجه الاكمل
التكاليف المباشرة :-
كمية حديد التسليح للمتر المسطح = 24 * 0.888 = 21.3 كجم
اضافة نسبة هالك 3 % = 21.3 * 0.03 = 0.7 كجم / م2
اجمالى كمية الحديد = 22 كجم / م2
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 22 *5.5= 121 جنيه / م2
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 1 جنية / م2
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط = 330 جنية / م3
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 330 * 0.15 = 49.5 جنية / م2
اعمال الحداده = 5 جنية / م2
فى المعتاد يتم صب طبقة خرسانة الارضيه تحددها اعمال المبانى اى بدون اعمال نجاره اما فى حالة الحالات التى تتطلب اعمال نجاره يتم حساب تكلفة المتر المسطح على حسب الحاله
اعمال الفرمجه والهز تكلفة المتر المسطح =0.75 جنية / م2
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 0.5 جنية / م2
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 121 + 1+49.5+5 + 0.75+0.5 = 177.75جنية / م2 تقريبا 178 جنية / م2
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 178 *.5 = 89 جنية / م2
سعر المتر المكعب = 178+ 89 = 267 جنية / م2
(او ما يوازى تقريبا 38 دولار / م2 )
البلاطات الممسوسه من الخرسانة المسلحة سمك 15 سم :-
بالمتر المسطح توريد و عمل خرسانة مسلحة للبلاطات الممسوسه بسمك 15 سم مع تنفيذ شبكة من حديد التسليح 6 قطر 12 مم فى الأتجاهين والخرسانه ذات جهد 300 كجم /سم2 على الا يقل محتوى الاسمنت عن 400 كجم / م3 مع الهز الميكانيكى جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي باستخدام الهليكوبتر مع استخدام hardener للسطح والتقطيع باستخدام المنشار فى الاتجاهين وكل ما يلزم لنهو العمل على الوجه الاكمل طبقا لاصول الصناعة والمواصفات
التكاليف المباشرة :-
يتم تنفيذ البند السابق بعمل شرائح باستخدام الكمر المعدنى بارتفاع 15 سم
وبعرض لا يزيد عن 6 م وفى المعتاد يتم تنفيذه كل 4.05 م وذلك لسببين
1- سهولة التنفيذ لاعمال التسويه للسطح والقد والفرمجه
2- تقليل هالك الحديد حيث يتم تقطيع السيخ ( 12 م ) على ثلاثة اجزاء كل 4 م
ويتم بعدها تقطيع البلاطات فى نفس الاتجاة كل 4.05 على نفس التقسيم للبلاطات 
وفى الاتجاة الاخر كل 4 او 5 او 6 م 
يتم الربط بين شرائح البلاطات باستخدام dowels بطول 65 مرة قطر السيخ المستخدام ويتم ذلك بتثبيت ذلك الحديد فى فتحات موجودة بالكمر المعدنى او يتم فتحها بالكمرات على حسب العدد 

كمية حديد التسليح للمتر المسطح = 12 * 0.888 = 10.65 كجم / م2
حديد الربط بين البلاطات = ( 6*.6 *0.888 ) / 4 = 0.8 كجم / م2
اضافة نسبة هالك 3 % = 11.45* 0.03 = 0.35 كجم / م2
اجمالى كمية الحديد = 11.8 كجم / م2
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 11.8 *5.5= 65 جنيه / م2
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 0.5 جنية / م2
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 300 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 400 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط = 370 جنية / م3
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 370 * 0.15 = 55.5 جنية / م2
اعمال الحداده = 2 جنية / م2
اعمال النجارة باستخدام الكمر المعدنى واعمال الفرمجة والتسويه والمس والتقطيع =10جنية /م2
اعمال استخدام مصلبات السطح hardener معدل الاستهلاك متوسطه 4 كجم / م2
سعر الطن فى المتوسط من 2400 جنية / طن
تكلفة المتر المسطح من مصلبات السطح = 4*2.4 = 9.6 جنية / م2
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 0.5 جنية / م2
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 65 + 0.5+55.5+2 + 10+9.6+0.5 = 143 جنية / م2
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 143 *.5 = 71.5 جنية / م2
سعر المتر المكعب = 143+ 71.5 = 214.5 جنية / م2
(او ما يوازى تقريبا 31 دولار / م2 )
11- بلاطات الاسقف الهوردى
hollow block slabs
ويستخدم هذا النوع من البلاطات في المساحات الكبيره والتى تتطلب سمك كبير لتغطية قيمة العزوم وكذلك قيم الترخيم ومن ثم نلجأ لا ستخدام هذا النوع من البلاطات والتى تتميز بوزن اقل من البلاطات المصمته وبلاطات ال flat slab
ويتكون هذا النظام من عدة عناصر
1- الاعصاب ويتم تنفيذها بين البلوكات وقد تكون في اتجاه واحد او اتجاهين .
2- البلوكات والتى يتم تنفيذها في منتصف البلاطات وقد تكون البلوكات عباره عن طوب اسمنتى او بلوكات من الحجر الجيرى او بلوكات من الفوم foam .
3- المخدات
4- الكمرات
ولتحليل سعر المتر المكعب من بلاطات الهودرى لابد من الالمام الجيد بنوع البلوكات المستخدمه واحجامها وسعرها وكذلك الحساب الدقيق لكميات الحديد بالبلاطات والتى تتنوع ما بين حديد الاعصاب وحديد الكمرات وكذلك حديد المخدات وحديد البلاطة اعلى الاعصاب .
وكذلك من العوامل المؤثره نوع الشده المسخدمة وارتفاع السقف 
بالمتر المكعب خرسانه مسلحة لبلاطات الاسقف المفرغه hollow block ذات الاعصاب في الاتجاهين والبلوكات مصنوعه من الفوم المفرغ سمك 20 سم وبغطاء من الخرسانه المسلحة سمك 7 سم حسب الابعاد الموضحة بالرسومات وبخرسانه لا يقل اجهادها عن 250 كجم / سم2 بعد 28 يوم وبمحتوى اسمنت لا يقل عن 350 كجم / م3 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو الاعمال على الوجه الاكمل حسب اصول الصناعه والمواصفات مما جميعه بالمتر المكعب 
التكاليف المباشرة :-
كمية حديد التسليح للاسقف الهوردى تتراوح في المتوسط 120 كجم / م3 الى 130 كجم / م3
وفى هذا المثال ستتم الدراسه على كمية حديد 125 كجم / م3
تكلفة حديد ا لتسليح = 125 *5.5= 687.5 جنيه / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جنية / م3
البلاطات عباره عن خرسانه مسلحه وبلوكات من الفوم يتم حساب نسبة الخرسانه الى نسبة البلوكات في كامل مسطح السقف وفى المعتاد تتراوح النسبة في المتوسط بنسبة 2/3 الى 1/ 3 خرسانه الى بلوكات على التوالى
تكلفة المتر المكعب من بلاطة السقف من الخرسانه
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جنية / م3
تكلفة م3 من بلاطات السقف = 330*2/3 = 220 جنية / م3
تكلفةالفوم للمتر المكعب الواحد من السقف
سعر الفوم كمتوسط = 900 جنية / م3
تكلفة الفوم = 900 *1/3 = 300 جنية / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط السعر= 250 جنية / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 4 جنية / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جنية / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 687.5 + 5+220+300+250 + 4+5 = 1471.5جنية / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1471.5 *.5 = 735.25 جنية / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 2207 جنية / م3
(او ما يوازى تقريبا 315 دولار / م3 )
12 -paneled beam slabs
ويستخدم هذا النوع من البلاطات في الفراغات الكبيره كالقاعات بأنواعها حيث تكون البلاطات بمساحات كبيره تصل الى 150 م2
وهو عباره عن شبكة من الكمرات المتقاطعه فى الاتجاهين تكون فيما بينها بلاطات ذات مساحات صغيره بابعاد تتراوح ما بين 2 - 5 م وفى هذا النوع من البلاطات تعمل الكمرات كشبكه لا يحمل اى منها الاخر حيث لا يوجد كمره حامله وكمره محموله وهناك شروط لا بد ان تتحقق حتى نضمن عدم حمل اى من الكمرات للاخرى وهى :-
1- لا بد ان تكون الكمرات من الخرسانه المسلحه ومن نفس المكونات ونفس الخرسانه وبنفس الاجهاد
2- يجب ان يكون ابعاد قطاع الكمرات متساوى اى يكون الارتفاع والعرض واحد لكل الكمرات
3- يجب ان يكون طول الكمرات متساوى تقريبا
وهناك عدة انواع من بلاطات البانلد بيم
1- simple panelled beam slab
وفيها تكون البلاطه غير ممتده في اى من الاتجاهين ويكون الارتكاز على اربعة اعمدة
2- continuos panelled beam salb
وفيها تكون البلاطة ممتده في اى من الاتجاهين او كلامهما
3- skew panelled beam salb
وفيها تكون البلاطه مقسمة بكمرات في اتجاه قطرى ( في اتجاه مائل )
4- panelled frams
وفيها تكون الكمرات المتقاطعه مرتكزه على اعمده وبالتالى تعمل مع الاعمدة ك fram
تحليل الاسعار :-
نفس طريقة تحليل الاسعار لاى بلاطه سقف مرتكزه على كمرات
فقط الاختلاف يكون في عدة نقاط اهمها
1- في المعتاد تستخدم هذه البلاطات في المساحات الكبيره والتى عادة يكون ارتفاعها كبير كالقاعات ومن ثم فان الشدة تكون معقدة بعض الشىء وتكاليفها تكون عالية
2- اسعار المصنعيات للحدادة والنجارة تكون اعلى
3- فك الشده يكون بعد فتره اطول ومن ثم يؤخذ ذلك في الحسبان عند تحليل السعر
4- نسبة حديد التسليح للمتر المكعب تكون اكبر وتصل في المتوسط الى 140 كجم / م3
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانه مسلحة لبلاطات الاسقف ذات الكمرات المتقاطعه من النوع CONTINOUS PANELLED BEAM حسب الابعاد والتسليح الموضح بالرسومات وبخرسانه لا يقل اجهادها عن 300 كجم / سم2 بعد 28 يوم وبمحتوى اسمنت لا يقل عن400 كجم / م3 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو الاعمال على الوجه الاكمل حسب اصول الصناعه والمواصفات مما جميعه بالمتر المكعب 
المعطيات :-
-Continous paneled beam slab
- نسبة الحديد 140 كجم / م3
- ارتفاع السقف 9 م
- اجهاد الخرسانه = 300 كجم / سم2
التكاليف المباشرة :-
تكلفة حديد ا لتسليح = 140 *5.5= 770 جنيه / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جنية / م3
تكلفة الصب باجهاد 300 كجم / سم2 = 370 جنية / م3
تكلفة المصنعيات لاعمال الشدة بارتفاع 9 م واعمال الحداده مع ترك الشده لوقت يتراوح ما بين 20 الى 25 يوم حتى ميعاد الفك .
سيكون متوسط السعر= 400 جنية / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 6 جنية / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 10 جنية / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 770 + 5+370+400 + 6+10 = 1561 جنيه/ م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1561 *.5 = 780.5 جنية / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 2341.5 جنية / م3
(او ما يوازى تقريبا 335 دولار / م3 )
13- بلاطة سقف solid flat slab سمك 20 سم = 20*15*0.20 = 60 م 3
الكمر الخارجى ( الداير ) بفرض كمر مقاس 20 * 60 سم 
كمية الخرسانه للكمر اسفل بلاطة السقف فقط = 0.2 *0.4*2* ( 20 +14.6)= 5.6 م3 
اجمالى كمية الخرسانه = 60+5.5 = 65.5 
تكلفة المتر المكعب :-
كمية الحديد في المتوسط = 120 كجم / م3
تكلفة الحديد = 120 *5.5 = 660 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحه جهد 275 كجم / سم2 شامله الصب بالبامب = 360 جنية 
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جنية / م3
اعمال المصعنيات بالعده الخشبيه = 170 جنية / م3
تكلفة اعمال الفرمجة للخرسانه = 4 جنية / م3
تكلفة المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جنية / م3
اجمالى التكلفة السابقه= 660+360+170 + 4+5 = 1194 جنية / م3
اضافه هامش ربح شامل المصروفات الاداريه 50 % = 1194* 0.50= 597
اجمالى السعر للكتر المكعب =1194+597= 1791 جنيه
البند السادس : - اعمال العزل
انواع العزل المائى والفروق فيما بينها
ويتحدد نوع العزل على حسب عوامل عديده اهمها
1-نوع وطبيعة العنصر المراد عزله
2- منسوب المياه الجوفيه وهل العنصر المعزول اعلى ام اسفل منها
3- نوع التربه وخصائصها
4- طببيعة استغلال المنشأ
5- اهمية المنشا وعمره الافتراضى
وياتى قبل هذا وذاك العامل الاقتصادى او التكاليف
تتطور المواد المستخدمه في العزل والمنتجات التى توفرها الشركات بسرعه مذهله وتتطور المواد المستخدمه من حيث سهولة الاستخدام وسرعة التنفيذ وغيرها
المواد البيتومينيه من اقدم وارخص الانواع المستخدمه في العزل
البيتومين المستخدم في العزل انواع منه
1- البيتومين العادى ( على العزل البارد )
2- البيتومين المؤكسد
3- البيتومين المختلط ( وهو خليط من المؤكسد والعادى )
الانواع السابقه تعطى طبقة رقيقه غير منفذة للماء تقاوم الاملاح والاكاسيد وتستخدم في العناصر اعلى منسوب المياه الجوفيه
بشرط ان تكون مردومه بالكامل
عيوبها
1- تتأثر بدرجة الحراره فتكون في الحاله السائله عند درجات الحراره المرتفعه وتكون بالحاله الصلبه عند درجات الحراره المنخفضه
2- تأثرها بالعوامل الجويه
3- لا تقاوم الصدأ
4- البيتومين المؤكسد مضر بالبيئه
* العزل باستخدام اللفائف البيتومينيه
وهى انواع عديده جدا تبدا من
1- الخيش المقطرن
2- الياف زجاجيه مشبعه بالبيتومين
3- الياف زجاجيه مغطاه بحبيبات معدنيه
وهذه اشهر الانواع منه وتختلف المسميات التجاريه على حسب الشركة المصنعه وكذلك يختلف السمك ويبدا من 2 مم فأعلى
من اهم مزاياه
1- مقاومة للعوامل الجويه
2- تتحمل الصدأ
3- قوة شد عاليه
4- مقاومة جيده جدا وخاصة النوعيين السفللين للاماكن المعرضة للمياه باستمرار كالخزانات ودورات المياه وغيرها

** العزل باستخدام المواد ذات الاساس الاسمنتى
وهى مركبات من الاسمنت المعالج كيميائيا باللدائن الصناعيه ومواد مالئه من الكوارتز تدهن به الاسطح الخرسانيه فتتغلل لدائنه الصناعية داخل المسام الخرسانية وتتم عده تفاعلات كيميائيه مكونه كريستالات صلبه تملأل المسام وتكون جزء لا يتجزأ من المنشأ
مميزاته
1- له نفس خصائص الجزء المعزول ( الخرسانه المسلحه )
2- غير ضار بمياه الشرب ولذلك يستخدم في خزاانات المياه من الداخل
3- يستخدم في الاماكن اسفل منسوب المياه الجوفيه حيث لا يتأثر بالمياه
4 - يمكن استخدامه على اسطح غير مستويه وغير منتظمه
5- سرعة وسهولة التنفيذ
اشهر نوع منه هو الاديكور ام
هناك عزل يصلح لحاله معينه ولا يصلح نوع آخر لها بمعنى
العزل باستخدام رولات العزل ( membrane ) يحتاج الى طبقة حمايه اعلاه
في حاله استخدامه في عزل سطح مبنى مثلا يتم تغطيته بطبقة لياسه لحمايته
وفى حالة استخدامه في العزل الرأسى ( عزل حائط خرسانى) يحتاج الى تنفيذ حائط مبانى لحمايته وكذلك في حالة استخدامه في عزل لبشه من الخارج يتم حمايته بتنفيذ حائط مبانى وقد تنفذ المبانى اولا ثم يتم العزل وبعدها صب الخرسانه
ومن ثم اذا كان الحائط الخرسانى الذى تود عزله لن ينفذ خلفه حائط مبانى خلف العزل لحمياته فان العزل باستخدام رولات العزل لن يكون مناسبا في مثل حالتك ولن يكون مجديا
اما العزل باستخدام المواد ذات الاساس الاسمنتى ( واشهرها الاديكور ام ) فهذا النوع من العزل ياخذ نفس خواص الخرسانه ولذلك فهو لايحتاج الى تنفيذ طبقة حمايه له
مثل استخدامه في العزل الداخلى لخزانات المياه وعزل ارضيه حمامات السباحه
في مثل حالتك فهو مناسب جدا ولا يحتاج الى اى حمايه
تكلفة هذا النوع من العزل في مصر ما يوازى 35 جنيه تكلفة فعليه
اما العزل باستخدام رولات العزل سمك 3 مم انتاج شركة انسومات على سبيل المثال فتكلفته الفعليه لن تزيد عن 25 جنيه كتكلفه فعليه بالاضافه الى طبقة الحمايه على حسب نوعها
العزل باستخدام البيتومين وخصوصا البيتومين المؤكسد لا يحتاج الى تنفيذ طبقات حمايه
وفى مثل حالتك قد يكون مناسبا اذا كان منسوب الحائط الخرسانى الذى يتم عزله منسوبه بالكامل اعلى من منسوب المياه الجوفيه بشرط ان يكون الردم لكامل الجزء الذى يتم عزله وخصوصا العزل باستخدام البيتومين المؤكسد سعر البيتومين المؤكسد في مصر يزداد بصوره جنونيه
تكلفة المتر المسطح كتكلفة فعليه يصل الى 15 جنيه للمتر المسطح ولكن كما ذكرت سابقا
فهو مضر بالبيئه ولا يستخدم خصوصا بجوار المجمعات السكنيه
هناك انواع اخرى من العزل على البارد ذات اساس مائى مثل السيروبلاست والسيروتك والتى يتم تخفيفها بالماء وهى اقل فاعليه ولا يفضل استخدامها تكلفة المتر المسطح تصل الى 4 جنيه تكلفه فعليه 
واخرى ذات اساس بيتومينى ويتم تخفيفها باستخدام السولار و توجد انواع منها ذات فاعليه ودارج استخدامها في عزل الاساسات البعيده عن منسوب المياه الجوفيه وتكلفتها تقارب تكلفة البيتومين المؤكسد
بالمتر المسطح توريد وعمل طبقة عازلة للرطوبه لزوم عزل الاساسات اعلى منسوب المياه الجوفيه
تتكون من طبقتين متعامدتين من البيتومين المؤكسد على ان تتم اعمال النظافة للسطح وتجهيزه قبل اعمال العزل وعمل كل ما يلزم مما جميعه بالمتر المسطح 

التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة المتر المسطح من خامات البيتومين المؤكسد على الساخن طبقتين = 8 جنية / م2
اسعار المصنعيات = 4 جنية / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة = 8+4 = 12 جنية / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 12* 0.5= 6 جنية / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =12+ 6 =18 جنيه / م2
( او ما يوازى 2.5 دولار / م2 تقريبا )
بالمتر المسطح توريد وعمل طبقة عازلة للرطوبه لزوم مبانى قصة الردم اعلى منسوب المياه الجوفيه
تتكون من 3 طبقات من البيتومين على البارد انتاج شركة انسومات او ما يماثلها على ان تتم اعمال النظافة للسطح وتجهيزه قبل اعمال العزل وعمل كل ما يلزم مما جميعه بالمتر المسطح 
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة ملىء العراميس للمبانى ونظافتها وتجهيزها للسطح = 1 جنية / م2
تكلفة م2 من خامات البيتومين العادى ثلاث طبقات =5.5 جنية / م2
اسعار المصنعيات = 1.5 جنية / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة = 1+5.5+1.5 = 8 جنية / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 8* 0.5= 4 جنية / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =8+ 4 =12 جنيه / م2
( او ما يوازى 1.7 دولار / م2 تقريبا )
بالمتر المسطح : توريد و فرش طبقة عازلة للرطوبة لزوم الحمامات من مادة الانسوسيل ( 4مم ) من انتاج شركة انسومات او مايماثلها و طبقا لاصول الصناعة بحيث لا يقل ركوب اللحامات عن 10 سم مع عمل وزرة منها بداير الحوائط لا يقل ارتفاعها عن 20 سم فوق الارضية و يجب استدارة الزوايا و الاركان و تغطي الطبقة العازلة بطبقة لياسة أسمنتية سمك 2سم والقياس حسب المسقط الافقي بدون علاوة نظير الوزرات مما جميعه بالمتر المسطح 
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة تجهيز السطح وعمل المرمات واعمال اللياسه ان تطلب الامر = 4 جنية / م2
عمل رقبة زجاجه بالزوايا والاركان متوسط التكاليف = 2 جنية / م2
تكلفة رولات العزل ( من مادة الانسوسيل ) انتاج شركة انسومات
سعر اللفه 160 جنية ومقاساتها 1 م بطول 10 م .ط
عمليا بعد عمل الركوب بين اللفات وعمل الوزرات اللفه الواحده تغطى 8 م 2 في المتوسط
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 160 / 8 = 20 جنية / م2
تكلفة الطبقة الرابطة البيتومينيه ( سيروبلاست مثلا ) = 1 جنية / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 7 جنية / م2
طبقة اللياسة اعلى العزل بسمك من 2 الى 3 سم :-
تكلفة الخامات = 6 جنية / م2
تكلفة المصنعيات = 7 جنية / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 47 جنية / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 47* 0.5= 23.5 جنية / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =47+ 23.5 =70.5 جنيه / م2
( او ما يوازى 10 دولار / م2 تقريبا )


توريد و تنفيذ طبقة عازلة لزوم الحمامات ذلك بإستخدام اللفائف Polyester reinforced membrane من انتاج بيتونيل سمك 3مم او ما يماثلها مع عمل تراكب فى الاتجاة الطولى و العرضى لا يقل عن 15سم والقياس للمسقط الافقى محمل عليه القياس للعزل الرأسى للوزرات حسب الأرتفاع اللازم المناسب والسعر محمل علية دهان طبقة برايمر علي اللياسة وكل ما يلزم لنهو الاعمال نهوا متقنا حسب المواصفات و اصول الصناعة وغير محمل على البند طبقات اللياسه اسفل واعلى العزل 
التكاليف المباشره :-
عمل رقبة زجاجه بالزوايا والاركان متوسط التكاليف = 2 جنية / م2
تكلفة رولات العزل المسلحه من انتاج شركة بيتونيل سمك 3 مم سعر اللفه 140 جنية ومقاساتها 1 م بطول 10 م .ط
عمليا بعد عمل الركوب بين اللفات وعمل الوزرات اللفه الواحده تغطى 8 م 2 في المتوسط
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 140 / 8 = 17.5 جنية / م2
تكلفة الطبقة البرايمر = 1 جنية / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 7 جنية / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 27.5 جنية / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 27.5* 0.5= 13.75 جنية / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =27.5+ 13.75 =41.25 جنيه / م2
( او ما يوازى 5.9 دولار / م2 تقريبا )
بالمتر المسطح : توريد و فرش طبقة عازلة للرطوبة لزوم الاسطح من مادة الانسوسيل ( 4مم ) من انتاج شركة انسومات او مايماثلها و طبقا لاصول الصناعة بحيث لا يقل ركوب اللحامات عن 10 سم مع عمل وزرة منها بداير الحوائط لا يقل ارتفاعها عن 20 سم فوق الارضية و يجب استدارة الزوايا و الاركان و تغطي الطبقة العازلة بطبقة لياسة أسمنتية سمك 2سم والقياس حسب المسقط الافقي بدون علاوة نظير الوزرات مما جميعة بالمتر المسطح 
في حالة الاسطح حيث تزداد المساحة المفتوحة فتقل التكاليف 
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة تجهيز السطح وعمل المرمات واعمال اللياسه ان تطلب الامر = 1.5 جنية / م2
عمل رقبة زجاجه بالزوايا والاركان متوسط التكاليف = 1 جنية / م2
تكلفة رولات العزل ( من مادة الانسوسيل ) انتاج شركة انسومات
سعر اللفه 160 جنية ومقاساتها 1 م بطول 10 م .ط
عمليا بعد عمل الركوب بين اللفات وعمل الوزرات اللفه الواحده تغطى 8.5 م 2 في المتوسط
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 160 / 8.5 = 18.8 جنية / م2
تكلفة طبقة البرايمر = 1 جنية / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 4 جنية / م2
طبقة اللياسة اعلى العزل بسمك من 2 الى 3 سم :-
تكلفة الخامات = 6 جنية / م2
تكلفة المصنعيات = 5 جنية / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 37.3 جنية / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 37.3* 0.5= 18.65 جنية / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =37.3+ 18.65 =56 جنيه / م2 تقريبا
( او ما يوازى 8 دولار / م2 تقريبا )
بالمتر المسطح : توريد و فرش طبقة عازلة للرطوبة لزوم حوائط الخزان من الخارج من مادة الانسوسيل ( 4مم ) من انتاج شركة انسومات او مايماثلها و طبقا لاصول الصناعة بحيث لا يقل ركوب اللحامات عن 10 سم والقياس هندسى حسب القطاع الرأسى مما جميعة بالمتر المسطح 
في حالة الحوائط الخرسانية تزداد تكلفة المصنعيات وتقل التكلفة الاجماليه نتيجة عدم تنفيذ طبقة لياسة اعلى العزل 
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة تجهيز السطح وعمل المرمات واعمال اللياسه ان تطلب الامر = 1.5 جنية / م2
تكلفة رولات العزل ( من مادة الانسوسيل ) انتاج شركة انسومات
سعر اللفه 160 جنية ومقاساتها 1 م بطول 10 م .ط
عمليا بعد عمل الركوب بين اللفات وعمل الوزرات اللفه الواحده تغطى 8.5 م 2 في المتوسط
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 160 / 8.5 = 18.8 جنية / م2
تكلفة طبقة البرايمر = 1 جنية / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 6 جنية / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 27.3 جنية / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 27.3* 0.5= 13.65 جنية / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =27.3+ 13.65 =41 جنيه / م2 تقريبا
( او ما يوازى 5.8 دولار / م2 تقريبا )
بالمتر المسطح : توريد وعمل طبقة عازلة للرطوبة لزوم حوائط الخزان من الداخل وجهين من مادة االاديكور ام او ما يماثلها طبقا لاصول الصناعة والمواصفات والقياس هندسى مما جميعة بالمتر المسطح 
مادة الاديكور ام مادة عزل ذات اساس اسمنتى ومن مزاياها انها غير مضره بالماء تستخدم لعزل خزانات المياه من الداخل وكذلك عزل حمامات السباحة ومن الممكن استخدامها في معظم العناصر الانشائيه
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة تجهيز السطح وعمل المرمات اللازمه = 3 جنية / م2
تكلفة مادة الاديكور ام
سعر الشيكارة 25 كجم 90 جنية تقريبا جنية وتغطى مساحة حوالى من 4 الى 5 م2 لوجهين
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 90 / 4.5= 20 جنية / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 8 جنية / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 31 جنية / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 31* 0.5= 15.5 جنية / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =31+ 15.5=46.5 جنيه / م2 تقريبا
( او ما يوازى 6.6 دولار / م2 تقريبا )
الاسعار في المتوسط على حسب الموقع للمشروع كالتالى 
م3 حفر صخر = 55 جنية / م3 غير شامل نقل المخلفات
م3 حفر رمال = 6 جنية حفر فقط بدون نقل المخلفات يضاف في المتوسط من 5 الى 6 جنية / م3 نقل مخلفات على حسب مسافة النقل للمقالب والوقت المستغرق لكل نقله 
م3 ردم رمال نظيفة من خارج الموقع = 18- 20 جنيه اذا كان سعر التوريد للمتر المكعب من الرمال 12 جنيه 
م2 عزل اساسات 
عزل بيتومين عادى على البارد 6 جنيه / م2
عزل بيتومين مؤكسد 10 - 12 جنية / م2 
عزل بيتومين مؤكسد : عادى بنسبة 1:3 = 8 - 9 جنيه / م2
م3 خرسانة عادية :- 
قواعد منفصله = 320 الى 350 جنية / م3 جهد خرسانه 200 كجم / سم2
لبشه = 250 الى 270 جنية / م3 جهد الخرسانه 200 كجم / سم2
م3 خرسانة مسلحة :-
الاساسات ( 80 كجم حديد / م3 في المتوسط ) = 930 - 950 كجم / م3
اعمدة ( 160 كجم حديد / م3 في المتوسط ) = 1450 - 1500 كجم / م3
اسقف ( 100 كجم حديد / م3 في المتوسط ) = 1100 - 1150 كجم / م3
م2 مبانى :- 
سمك 10 سم 45 جنيه / م2
سمك 12 سم 50 - 55 جنية / م2 
مبانى م3 : - 380 - 420 جنية / م3
م2 بياض :-
مواصفات بؤج فقط = 25 جنية / م2
مواصفات بؤج واوتار = 30 جنية / م2 
مواصفات تركيب زوايا فليسبيكو بالاضافه الى التأكيس والزوى والتربيع 40 جنية / م2
م2 دهانات : - 
دهانات بلاستيك لون ابيض سكيب او سايبس = 16 جنية / م2
دهانات بلاستيك الوان سكيب او سكيب = 18 جنية / م2
دهانات جوتن حسب اللون المطلوب ( داخلى ) = 20 - 25 جنية / م2
صحى مقطوعية
الصحى اسعار خامات المواسير الصرف والتغذيه في حدود 2000 جنية
اسعار المصنعيات للحمام والمطبخ = 1000 
القطع والاكسسوارت حسب الطلب في المتوسط 
حوض جرافينا = 300 جنيه 
قاعدة جرافينا = 650 جنيه 
حوض استانلس عين واحده = 120
اما اسعار ديوارفيت
حوض = 600 جنيه
القاعده = 900 - 1250 
حوض استانلس بصفايه وعين = 280
كهربة مقطوعية
في المتوسط الخامات = 2000 - 2500 بخلاف الاكسسوارت 
المصنعيات = 1200 - 1500
نجارة باب و شباك مقطوعية
باب غرفه حشو 300 - 400 جنيه
باب قشره ارو = 450 جنيه
باب شقه قشره ارو = 450 - 600
باب شقه حشو 450 - 650
الشبابيك مقاس 100 *100 او 120 * 120 في المتوسط من 250 الى 350 جنية بخلاف الزجاج والسلك 
اسعار التركيب من 50 الى 60 جنيه في المتوسط للقطعه الواحده
م2 اسقف معلقة :-
بلاطات فينيل 60 * 60 = 70 - 80 جنيه / م2
اسقف الواح جبس من الجبس الابيض انتاج شركه كنف = 100 - 120 جنيه م م2
جبس اخضر للحمامات = 120 جنيه / م2
جبس احمر للمطابخ = 130 جنية / م2
الاسعار عاليه هى متوسط الاسعار السائده في مصر
* اعمال الهيكل الخرسانى شامل اعمال التصميم وعمل الجسات والتنفيذ والاشراف على التنفيذ
المتر المسطح للدور الواحد في المتوسط تتراوح تكلفته من 300 - 350 جنيه / م2
* اعمال النصف تشطيب بعد الهيكل الخرسانى وتشمل 
- اعمال المبانى
- اعمال البياض الداخلى والخارجى
- اعمال الحلوق الخشبيه
- اعمال التمديدات الكهربائيه ( خراطيم فقط )
- اعمال التمديدات الكهربائيه للصواعد وكذلك انارة السلم
- اعمال تشطيب السلم والمدخل من رخام او جرانيت من انواع متوسطة التكاليف
- اعمال وصلات التغذية بالمياه والصرف الصحى حتى كل وحده مع انهاء الخطوط الرئيسيه للصواعد
- اعمال عزل الحمامات .
تكلفة كل ما سبق تحسب كمتوسط تكلفة للمتر المسطح من الوحده = 150 - 200 جنيه / م2 
اجمالى تكلفة المتر المسطح من الهيكل حتى النصف تشطيب = 500 - 600 جنية / م2
* اعمال التشطيبات تختلف وتتفاوت كليا وجزئيا حسب نوع التشطيبات والخامات لها ومستواها وسعرها 
فتبدأ من خامات محليه بسيطه التكاليف الى خامات مستوره باهظة الثمن 
وكفكره عامه تتفاوت التشطيبات في المتوسط من 
275 جنية / م2 الى 750 جنية / م2 للتشطيبات المعتاده
مراحل تنفيذ مبنى 
1- اعمال الهيكل الخرسانى 
2- اعمال المبانى بالتوالى وممكن ان تكون بالتوازى مع تنفيذ الهيكل
3-اعمال البياض والتمديدات الكهربائية والحلوق الزفره :- وتأتى في نفس التوقيت متداخله جزئيا كالتالى 
- نبدأ بالتكسير لاعمال الكهرباء ( الخراطيم ) بالحوائط
- تليها اعمال الطرطشه 
- يتم تركيب الخراطيم بالحوائط 
- يتم عمل البؤج والاوتار
- يتم تثبيت الحلوق الزفره ( او الحلق الغشيم ) Soft wood 
- يتم تركيب العلب الكهربائية وتثبيتها 
- يتم تركيب سلك الشبك اعلى الخراطيم وفى الفواصل ما بين المبانى والخرسانى ومن الممكن استبدال سلك الشبك بالفيبر فهو عملى اكثر واسهل في التركيب
- يتم تسليخ السلك وتركيب الزوايا المعدن من الحديد المجلفن ( الفلسبيكو ) في حالة نص البند على تنفيذها .
- تتم اعمال البطانه ( الملو ) ويليها مباشرة في نفس اليوم اعمال الضهاره ( تشطيب السطح )
4- اعمال صواعد الكهرباء بالسلالم 
5- اعمال البياض للواجهات .
6- اعمال التمديدات للتغذية بالمياه 
7 - اعمال العزل للارضية الحمامات والمطابخ في حالة عزلها
8 - اعمال عزل الرطوبه والعزل الحرارى للسطح.
9- اعمال سحب السلك للدوائر المختلفة 
9 - اعمال سحب الكابلات للصواعد 
10 - اعمال التبليط للسطح 
11- اعمال التأسيس للدهانات للاسقف والحوائط وتشمل التجليخ والسيلر واوجه المعجون .
12- اعمال تمديدات الصحى ويشمل المواسير والوصلات للحمامات والمطابخ 
12- اعمال التبليط للارضيات او تشطيبها حسب نوع التشطيب .
13 - اعمال تشطيب حوائط الحمامات والمطابخ حسب تشطيبها .
14- اعمال تشطيب الواجهات ببنودها المختلفه .
15- اعمال تشطيب السلالم والمداخل .
16- اعمال تشطيب حتى الوجه النهائى للدهانات 
17 - تركيب القطع للصحى من احواض وقواعد وبنيوهات وخلافه
18 - اعمال تركيب الابواب والشبابيك بتشطيبها .
19 - اعمال تركيب اكسسوارت الكهرباء والمفاتيح والكشافات وخلافه
20 - اعمال الجلاء للارضيات . 
21 - اعمال تشطيب وجه نهائى للداهانات .
22- تركيب الخلاطات واكسسوارت الصحى
23- اعمال تشطيب الكهرباء بمشتملاتها .
22 - تركيب اكسسوارت الابواب والشبابيك .
23 - تركيب ورق الحائط 
24 - تركيب المرايات والبانوهات .
25 - مراجعة الدهانات ودهان الابواب وخلافه
26 - التلميع والنظافه والتسليم .
يتخلل البنود السابقه اعمال الاليكتروميكانيكال ان وجدت
مراحل عزل السطح : -
1- صب خرسانه الميول او الخرسانه الخفيفه light weight concrete في حالة تنفيذها بالسطح لتخليق الميول المطلوبه وفى الغالب يتم تنفيذها في الاسطح ذات المساحات الواسعه ويتم ذلك 
- عمل اوتار من المبانى 
- صب الخرسانه وفرمجتها بمنسوب الاوتار .
- عمل طبقة لياسه من الاسمنت والرمل .
- عمل رقبة الزجاجه بعمل استدارة للزوايا والحواف من نفس مونه اللياسه 
- تنفيذ عزل الرطوبه على حسب نوعه .
- اختبار العزل 
- تنفيذ العزل الحرارى على حسب نوعه سواء عن طريق الصب او عن طريق الالواح الجاهزة من الفوم .
- تنفيذ طبقة حماية اعلى العزل .
- تنفيذ اعمال التبليط للارضيات على حسب التشطيب .
هناك مدرسه آخرى تميل الى تنفيذ العزل الحرارى اولا ويليها عزل الرطوبه ويعيب هذه الطريقة عدم ظهور عيوب عزل الرطوبه في حالة وجود عيوب 
انا اميل الى الطريقة الاولى لدقتها . 
مراحل عزل حمامات السباحه 
- تنفيذ طبقة الخرسانه العاديه للارضيات لبشه
- تنفيذ اعمال مبانى بداير حمام السباحه
- تنفيذ طبقة عزل الرطوبه للارضيات والحوائط متصله 
- تنفيذ طبقة الحمايه للارضيات - صب الخرسانه المسلحة للارضيات ويليها الخرسانه المسلحة للحوائط
- تنفيذ طبقة عزل اسمنتى من الاديكور ام او غيرها لعزل الحوائط من الداخل .
- تشطيب الحمام من الداخل .
ومن الممكن تنفيذ الحوائط الخرسانيه اولا قبل تنفيذ المبانى ويليها طبقة العزل من الخارج والمبانى للحماية بعد ذلك مع العزل الداخلى بمواد عزل اسمنتيه
مراحل تنفيذ اعمال العزل للأساسات اللبشه
- تنفيذ طبقة الخرسانه العادية 
- تنفيذ اعمال مبانى بداير اللبشه
- تنفيذ اعمال العزل رولات من مواد مناسبة على حسب التوصيف
- تنفيذ طبقة حماية للعزل الافقى
- تنفيذ اعمال الحدادة والصب
مراحل عزل الحمامات والمطابخ 
- اعمال النظافة وعمل المرمات لسطح الخرسانه في حالة وجدوها
- اعمال طبقة اللياسه اسفل العزل وعمل رقبة الزجاجه
- تنفيذ طبقة العزل 
- اختبار العزل
- تنفيذ طبقة اللياسه اعلى العزل لحمايته
العزل الحرارى للحوائط الداخلية والخارجية 
تنفيذ حائطين من الطوب سمك 10 سم لكل منهما مع ترك مسافة 10 سم بينهما توضع بها طبقة العزل وبذلك يكون اجمالى سمك الحائط = 30 سم
عزل الصوت 
يتم تنفيذه قبل الطبقة النهائية للتشطيب 
بمعنى لو طلب تنفيذ عزل الصوت للحوائط مثلا 
يتم تنفيذ طبقة العزل على المبانى على حسب نوع العزل والشائع هو الصوف الصخرى وذلك لتوفره ورخص ثمنه 
ثم بعد ذلك على حسب التشطيب من الممكن تنفيذ تشطيب جيس بورد اعلاها 
او تنفيذ مبانى بجانب العزل يليها طبقات التشطيب المختلفة 
او تنفيذ تجاليد من الخشب اعلى علافات تثبت على العزل 
يتم ذلك حسب نوعية التشطيب 
واذا كان الغرض هو تقسيم المكان وعزله من الممكن تنفيذ ذلك بعمل حوائط من الواح الجبس بورد يوضع العزل بداخلها وتنفذ طبقتين من الجبس يليها طبقة العزل يليها طبقتين من الجبس
في حالة الاسقف يتم تنفيذها بنفس الطريقه 
اعمال الكهرباء
في البداية لا بد من الاشارة الى الطريقة التى يتم بها نقل الكهرباء ابتداء من المصدر وحتى موقع الاستهلاك
يتم نقل الكهرباء عبر كابلات عملاقة الى محطات الكهرباء وتسمى هذه الشبكة بشبكة الجهد المرتفع 
والجهد المرتفع : هو الجهد الذى يزيد عن 650 فولت 
بعدها يتم توزيع الكهرباء من المحطات الى المحولات وفى هذه المرحلة تكون ذو جهد متوسط وتسمى الشبكه هذه بشبكة الجهد المتوسط 
والجهد المتوسط : هو الجهد الذى يزيد على 250 ولا يتعدى 650 فولت .
بعدها تتم عملية تحويل الجهد من جهد متوسط داخل المحولات الى جهد منخفض خارج منها يتم توزيع هذا الجهد عبر الكابلات الى لوحات الكهرباء العموميه الى اللوحات الرئيسيه الخاصه بكل عقار ومنها الى اللوحات الفرعيه الخاصة بكل وحده ويكون الجهد في هذه المرحلة هو جهد منخفض وتسمى الشبكه بمكوناتها شبكة الجهد المنخفض 
والجهد المنخفض : هو الجهد الذى يزيد عن 30 فولت ولا يتعدى 250 فولت
تعريفات :-

* الفولت : هو الوحده العمليه لقياس الجهد
* الامبير : وحدة قياس التيار الكهربائى 
*الوات: وحدة قياس القدره
الكيلو وات : وحدة قدرة تساوى 1000 وات 
الكيلو وات / ساعه : وحدة قدره تساوى 1000 وات في الساعه الواحده
ما سيتم التركيز عليه هو شبكة الجهد المنخفض 
- يتم نقل الكهرباء من اللوحات العموميه بالشارع الى اللوحه الرئيسيه للمبنى عن طريق كابلات من الالومنيوم المسلح حسب مواصفات شركة توزيع الكهرباء وغالبا ما تكون كابلات 3*240 مم
- بعدها يتم توزيع الكهرباء من اللوحة الرئيسية للمبنى الى العداد الخاص بكل وحده او جزء من المبنى ويتم ذلك عن طريق كابلات من النحاس ( الصواعد ) ومن العداد عن طريق كابلات من النحاس بقطر اقل الى اللوحه الفرعيه الخاصة بكل وحده
تنقسم اعمال الكهرباء الى قسمين 
- اعمال شبكة الكهرباء وتشمل كل ما سبق
- اعمال شبكة التيار الخفيف : وتشمل كل ما يخص اعمال التليفونات والداتا والدش المركزى والاريال والانتركم وغيرها .
مراحل تنفيذ اعمال الكهرباء 
- قبل البدء في اعمال التنفيذ يتم توصيل عداد انشائى لاستخدام الكهرباء طوال مدة المشروع يتم ذلك 
بعد الانتهاء من اجراءات التراخيص حيث يتم التوجه الى شركة الكهرباء التابع لها المشروع بخطاب من التراخيص يفيد بعدم الممانعه في توصيل العداد الانشائى 
- اثناء تنفيذ اعمال الهيكل الخرسانى يتم تنفيذ التمديدات الخاصه بالتيار الكهربائى ( اعمال الخراطيم او المواسير) يتم ذلك بتنفيذ شبكة من الخراطيم بنفس توزيع الكهرباء للاسقف والحوائط 
مع ملاحظة ان اعمال التيار الكهربائى يتم تنفيذها بالكامل بالاسقف اما اعمال التيار الخفيف ففى المعتاد يتم تنفيذها اسفل الارضيات 
- مع الهيكل الخرسانى يتم تثبيت المواسير الخاصه بكابلات الصواعد على حسب عدد الصواعد ( ويتم ذلك حسب عدد الوحدات بالدور الواحد وعدد الادوار ) غالبا ما يتم تنفيذ تلك المواسير من ال pvc بعدد 5 مواسير لكل صاعد 4 للتيار وماسوره اضافيه spair يتم استخدامها عند الحاجه 
- اثناء تنفيذ اعمال البياض يتم تثبيت الخراطيم الخاصة بالمفاتيح والبرايز والمخارج المختلفة ويتم ربطها بالدوائر على حسب التصميم و يتم تجميع كل هذه الدوائر ( او اللنيات ) الى اللوحة الفرعية الخاصة بالوحده ( ومن الممكن علب بواط بالحوائط وذلك لعمل التريحات اللازمه للخطوط )
- بعد الانتهاء من اعمال البياض وقبل البدء في اعمال التشطيبات يتم سحب الاسلاك والكابلات الخاصه بالدوائر العموميه والدوائر الفرعيه ويتم توصيلها باللوحة 
- يتم تنفيذ الكابلات والاسلاك الخاصه بالتيار الخفيف مع ربط كل نوع الى الشبكه الخاصة به
- يتم تنفيذ اعمال الكابلات الخاصة بالصواعد وكذلك لوحة التوزيع الرئيسيه التى يتم ربط الصواعد عليها 
- بعد الانتهاء من اعمال التشطيبات بالكامل يتم الانتهاء من كافة الاجراءات الادارية الخاصة باجهزة المدن او الاحياء وكذلك شركة الكهرباء والتى تقوم بعمل مقايسه لتوصيل الكهرباء من اللوحات العموميه الى اللوحات الرئيسيه .
- بعدها يتم التقديم على العدادات الخاصة بالوحدات
أسعار المصنعيات فقط بدون خامات
م2 أرضيات ( جرانيت رخام بورسلين سيراميك بلاط باركيه ) 
اسعار تركيب الرخام والجرانيت ارضيات متوسط من 25 - 60 جم بدون التشطيب ( الجلاء والتلميع ) والسعر يعتمد على نوع الرخام او الجرانيت ومقاسه والتفاصيل الخاصه بالرسومات ان وجدت وكذلك الكميات التى سيتم تركيبها 
اسعار التشطيب للرخام تتراوح ما بين 30 - 40 جم شامله ملىء اللحامات والجلاء والتلميع بمراحله المختلفه
اسعار تركيب ارضيات سيراميك بلاطه عاديه تتراوح ما بين 15 – 20 جم
اسعار تركيب ارضيات بورسلين بدون رسومات ديكور تتراوح ما بين 25 - 35 جم
تزداد الاسعار السابقه في حالة الحوائط بنسبة 10 % تقريبا 
اسعار تركيب الباركيه مصنعيات فقط تتراوح ما بين 25 - 40 جم
اسعار تركيب الحوائط بورسلين قطع ليزر باستخدام المواد اللاصقه السعر يبدأ من 30 وحتى 50 جنيه للمتر المسطح

م2 دهانات ( داخلى خارجى ) 
اعمال الدهانات الداخليه
دهانات بلاستيك او ببوية الزيت
تشطيب عادى او متوسط = 8-12 جم
تشطيب مميز بديكورات حديثه = 15- 35 جم 
دهانات خارجيه على حسب التشطيب
- كومبليكو متوسط 15 -20 جم 
- دراى ميكس 4 - 6 جم غير شامل السقالات وغير شامل البياض
- سافيتو 4 - 6 جم غير شامل السقالات وغير شامل البياض

م2 بياض ( داخلى خارجى ) 
البياض الداخلى من 10- 18 جم 
البياض الخارجى من 20 -25 جم غير شامل السقالات 

م2 مبانى ( 25*12*6 سم ) 
المتر المسطح مبانى 9 - 11 جم
م3 مبانى ( 25*12*6 سم ) 
المتر المكعب مبانى من 70 - 85 جم


م2 أسقف معلقة 
سقف معلق من الواح ( مصنعيات ) = 20 - 30 جم شامل معالجه سطح الالواح بعد التركيب وتركيب الزوايا الميتال والشريط الفيبر
اسقف معلقه بلاطات ( مصنعيات ) من 15- 25 جم 

م2 قرميد
حسب النوع وطريقة التركيب والكميه ونوع السطح الذى سيركب عليه القرميد
وفى المتوسط يتراوح سعر التركيب من 20 - 30 جم والسعر غير شامل مصنعيات العلفات في حالة التركيب على خشب وغير شامل تجهيز الردم وعمل الميول في حالة التركيب على مونه 

م2 ورق حائط 
على حسب نوع الورق والسعر يتراوح من 10 الى 20 جم

م2 واجهة زجاجية
على حسب الواجهه وتفاصيل ونوع التشطيب المطلوب وتفاصيله

الاعمال الصحية 
بالعدد مصنعية تركيب تواليت بالتغذية والصرف الداخلى الفئة 280 جم
بالعدد مصنعية تركيب حوض بالتغذية والصرف الداخلى الفئة 220 جم
بالعدد مصنعية تركيب بانيو بالتغذية والصرف الداخلى الفئة 250 جم
بالعدد مصنعية تركيب سخان بالتغذية والصرف الداخلى الفئة 120 جم
بالعدد مصنعية تركيب بيبة الصرف الداخلى الفئة 50 جم
بالعدد مصنعية تركيب جالتراب الصرف الداخلى الفئة 50 جم
بالعدد مصنعية تركيب مبولة بالصرف والتغذيه الفئة 200 جم
بالعدد مصنعية اعادة تركيب حوض الفئة 80 جم
بالمتر الطولى مصنعية تركيب مواسير تغذية بالمياة بقطر 3/4 او 1 بوصه الفئة 10 جم
بالمتر الطولى مصنعية تركيب مواسير صرف قطر 2 بوصة الفئة 15 جم
بالمتر الطولى مصنعية تركيب مواسير صرف قطر 3 بوصة الفئة 20 جم
بالمتر الطولى مصنعية تركيب مواسير صرف قطر 4 بوصة الفئة 25 جم
م / طلعت محمد على
[email protected]





اسعار تشطيبات الشقق وديكورات الشقق بسعر 600 جنية مصري للمتر السعر يشمل الخامات والمصنعيات بشكل اجمالي 
وموصفات التشطيبات كتالي 
السباكة تاسيس 
يتم مد مواسير سباكة المانية الصنع ( ماركة بي ار ) ضمان 5سنة ( مع اجراء اختبارات الضغط من قبل الشركة للحصول علي الضمان ) لمياة الشرب 
يتم مد مواسير صرف ماركة الشريف لمياة الصرف 
يتم عمل دائرة مياة ساخنة للحمام والمطبخ 
يتم عمل صرف وتغذية لكلا من غسالة اطباق وغسالة اوتوماتيك 
السباكة تشطيب 
يتم تركيب خلاطات مصرية الصنع ضمان عشر سنوات يتم اختيار الموديل من قبل العميل 
يتم تركيب بانيو ضمان ثلاث سنوات 
يتم تركيب حوض وش وقاعدة تواليت الماني الصنع يتم الاختيار من قبل العميل للشركات ايديال استادر كليوبترا درفيت 
يتم تركيب حوض مطبخ فتحة ماركة فرنك سام 
يتم تركيب وصلات تغذية وصرف لكلا من غسالة اطباق غسالة اتوماتيك 
الكهرباء تاسيس 
يتم مد سلك سويدي الصنع 
يتم عمل 55 مفتاح انارة وتغذية للاجهزة 
يتم عمل دائرة انترنت 
يتم عمل دائرة دش 
يتم عمل دائرة تليفون 
يتم يتم عمل دائرة جهد مرتفع للمطبخ والتكيفات 
اعمال الدهانات 
يتم دهان عزل للحوائط
يتم دهان عدد 2 سكينة معجون 
يتم دهان عدد وش بطانة 
يتم دهان عدد وش دهان كمبيوتر يتم اختيار الالوان من قبل العميل 
الخامات المستخدمة للدهانات المعجون ماركة سيابس الدهانات ماركة اسكيب 
اعمال النجارة 
يتم تركيب باب خشبي لكل الغرف والمطبخ والحمام الباب محمل بعدد قشرة ارو 
يتم تركيب باب الشقة الرائيسي اندونيسي الصنع مع تركيب معبرة (تاج خارجي ) له 
اعمال الالموتيال 
يتم تركيب الموتيال( قطاع السعد) لكل الشبابيك والمنافذ
اعمال الاسقف 
يتم عمل مصيص وضهارة لكل الاسقف 
يتم عمل كرانيش للريسبشن
اعمال السراميك 
يتم تركيب سيراميك فرز اول من شركات الجوهرة او كليوبتر ا او رويال 
يتم اختيار الموديلات والالوان من قبل العميل 
ثانيا فترة العمل 40 يوم وبعدها تستلم الشقة

اسعار مصنعيات محارة الحوائط سعر تجاري 12 جم للمتر للحوائط الداخلية للشقق 
أسعار مصنعيات محارة للحوائط سعر ميزان (ادة واوتار ) من 13 الي 17 جم للمتر للحوائط الداخلية للشقق 
اسعار مصنعيات محارة الحوائط الخارجية (الواجهات ) سعر تجاري 25 جم للمتر للحوائط الخارجية والواجهات للفلل والعمارات 
اسعار مصنعية المحارة للواجهات الخارجية سعر ميزان وادة واوتار 35 جنية للمتر 

اسعار المحارة للاعمال الخارجية السعر يشمل الخامات والمصنعيات والسقالات 
مصنعيات الواجهة محارة و مصنعية معجون و مصنعيات دهانات و السقالات الخشبية 60جم للمتر
مصنعيات الواجهة محارة و رش فطيسة و السقالات الخشبية 40جم للمتر
مصنعيات الواجهة محارة و مواد كمياويات البناء الحديثة (مادة ) 45 جم للمتر

اسعار تركيب السيراميك 25 جم و 35 جم للبورسلين و40 جم للرخام 

تركيب الالوميتال بسعر 350 جنية مصري للمتر قطاع السعد عريض 
و 600جنية مصري قطاع بي اس الصغير 
و700 جنية مصري لقطاع البي اس الوسط
800 جنية مصري قطاع بي اس
900 جنية مصري قطاع بي اس الجامبو ( الدابل)
السعر يشمل قطاعات الالوميتال والزجاج والشيش والتركيب والنقل لجميع انحاء الجمهورية

اسعار مصنعيات تأسيس الكهرباء في التشطيبات الداخلية 
توزيع الاضاءة علي الاسقف والحوائط للمساعدة في تنفيذ الديكورات بشكل متكامل 
يتم عمل 55 مفتاح انارة وتغذية للاجهزة 
دائرة تكييف 
دائرة انترنت 
دائرة دش 
دائرة تليفون 
دائرة جهد مرتفع للمطبخ 
اعادة توزيع الجهد الدخلي وفقا لما يتناسب مع شدة التيار
سعر النقطة 25 جنية مصري

تركيب باركيه مصرى(70)جم للمتر بالتركيب والمصنعيه
تركيب باركيه صينى(70)جم للمتر بالمصنعيه والتركيب
تركيب باركيه تركى(90)جم للمتر بالمصنعيه والتركيب
تركيب باركيه المانى(90)جم للمتر بالتركيب والمصنعيه
تركيب باركيه السويدى (350)جم للمتر بالتركيب والمصنعيه
الباركيه مسمار مصرى بالتركيب والمصنعيه (500)جم للمتر

اسعار ومصنعيات السقف الساقط ( اعمال حديد وشبك ) 350 جم للمتر ومدة التنفيذ 15 يوم 
اسعار ومصنعيات السقف الساقط وبيت نور جبسون بورد ( الالواح ) 100 جم للمتر حسب التصميم

مصنعيات تركيب الابواب والنجارة للشقق 2000جم 
وايضا يوجد اسعار مميزة جدا للابواب الاندونيسي للغرف والباب الرئيسي سعر الباب للغرف تشطيب سوبر لوكس 350 جم للباب اما باب الشقة زان اندونيسي 900 جنية واسعار خاصة جدا جدا للبرور والحلي والاكر واكسسوارات الابواب الخشبية

اسعار مصنعيات تأسيس الكهرباء في التشطيبات الداخلية 
توزيع الاضاءة علي الاسقف والحوائط للمساعدة في تنفيذ الديكورات بشكل متكامل 
يتم عمل 55 مفتاح انارة وتغذية للاجهزة 
دائرة تكييف 
يتم عمل دائرة انترنت 
يتم عمل دائرة دش 
يتم عمل دائرة تليفون 
يتم عمل دائرة جهد مرتفع للمطبخ 
اعادة توزيع الجهد الدخلي وفقا لما يتناسب مع شدة التيار 
سعر المصنعيات 3000 جم​*


----------



## egyptsystem (22 يوليو 2014)

*فى انتظار استكمال الروشته المختصره للمهندس الخريج
باذن الله​*


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (22 يوليو 2014)

تابع اسعار المصنعيات ( سعر الصنايعى ) بدون اى اضافات

م2 عزل ( قواعد لبشة حمامات سطح حوائط ( داخلى خارجى ):-
عزل بيتومين على البارد لزوم الاساسات وقصة الردم = 1.25- 2 جنيه / م2
عزل بيتومين على الساخن ( بيتومين مؤكسد ) لزوم الاساسات وقصة الردم = 3-5 جنيه / م2
عزل الحمامات( لفائف ) = 6 - 10 جنيه / م2 محمل عليه الوزر
عزل الاسطح ( لفائف ) = 4 -6 جنيه / م2 محمل عليه الوزر
عزل ذو اساس اسمنتى (مادة اديكور ام او غيرها) =7 - 9 جنيه / م2


اعمال النجارة مصنعيات :- 
في حالة التشطيب العادى ومستوى النجاره متوسط ( ابواب وشبابيك من الخشب السويدى )
مصنعية تركيب باب غرفه او باب حمام = 50 جنيه 
مصنعية تركيب باب شقه =60 جنيه 
مصنعية تركيب باب بلكونه = 80 جنيه 
مصنعية تركيب شباك شيش وزجاج = 60 جنيه 

اما في حالة التشطيب الفندقى ( مستوى النجاره عالى جدا )والخشب من قشرة الارو الماسيف او الزان
باب ضلفه واحده من 70 - 110 سم عرض = 150 جنيه
باب ضلفتين من 160 - 200 عرض = 250 جنيه




.


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (22 يوليو 2014)

اسعار الكهرباء :- 
في حالة المنشأت العاديه ( الوحدات السكنيه والوحدات المشابهه )

تتراوح اسعار مصنعيات اعمال الكهرباء ابتداء من الخراطيم والمواسير حتى التشطيب الكامل بالمخرج كالتالى 
- مخرج اناره 35 - 45 جنيه
- مخرج ليد = 35 - 45 جنيه
- مخرج بريزه عاديه 35 - 45 جنيه 
مخرج بريزة قوى (سخان - غساله - ماكينه حلاقه - مجفف ايدى ) =65- 80
- مخرج تكييف = 65- 80
- مخرج بريزه 380 = 70 - 80 جنيه 
التيار الخفيف :-

- مخرج تليفون = 30 -40 جنيه
- مخرج داتا = 30 - 40 جنيه
- مخرج تلفزيون = 30 - 40 جنيه

التشطيب 
تركيب سبوت لايت او ابليك = 10 - 15 جنيه
تركيب كشاف = 15- 20 جنيه
تركيب وتبوير لوحات الكهرباء
لوحة الكهرباء الرئيسيه من 500 - 600جنيه
لوحة الكهرباء الفرعيه الخاصه بالوحده = 250 - 300 جنيه


----------



## moneb (22 يوليو 2014)

نشكر جهودكم


----------



## egyptsystem (23 يوليو 2014)

*الخرسانه المسلحه :-
العوامل التى تحدد تكلفة تنفيذ اعمال الخرسانه
1- الخامات
حديد
خرسانه
2- المصنعيات
- النجارة
- الحدادة
-الصب
3- الشده المستخدمه في التنفيذ ونوعها ومكوناتها
اولا الخامات :
- تغير الاسعار بشكل متزايد ومستمر على مستوى العالم وعدم ثباته
- ارتباط تلك الصناعات الثقيلة بالطاقة واسعار المنتجات البترولية المختلفة واسعار الغاز الطبيعى
اعتقد أن حادثه تحدث هنا او هناك او خبر سياسى او اقتصادى يؤثر مباشرة على اسعار النفط واسعار الغاز الطبيعى ومن ثم يمتد ذلك التأثير الى تلك الصناعات المهمة ومنها الحديد والاسمنت .
ومن هنا نلاحظ العوامل العديدة والتغيرات الغير المحتملة والغير متوقعه التى تحدث فى اى وقت من الاوقات .
- دعم الطاقة ورفع الدعم وعدم رفع الدعم ورفع الدعم كليا ورفع الدعم جزئيا اعتقد انها كلها مصطلحات مهمة تشير الى أن سياسة الحكومات على المدى القصير والبعيد تحدد اسعار السوق بشكل كبير
- اعتقد أن وضوح الرؤى للحكومات واتباع سياسات محددة ومعروفة سلفا مع وضع الخطط طويلة الاجل يساعد كثيرا فى فهم مجريات السوق وتحرك الاسعار ومدى الزيادة المتبعة .
- الضرائب المباشرة التى تفرضها الحكومات على المصانع مباشرة ومنها ضريبة الارباح الصناعية وضريبة المبيعات وكذلك الدمغات الخاصة وغيرها والتى يتم خصمها من المنبع ( من المصنع ) تؤثر بكل تأكيد تأثيرا مباشرا على سعر المنتج النهائى
فى دولة مثل مصر تفرض الحكومه ضريبة مبيعات بقيمة ثابتة 10 %
يتم تطبيقها فى كل المصانع على سعر المنتج مباشرة ومنها مصانع الحديد والاسمنت و تدرس الحكومة فرض زيادة فى ضريبة المبيعات بقيمة 7% وهذا الخبر غير مؤكد يتم تداوله ونفيه وتأكيده وعدم صحته وهكذا
عدم وضوح الاستراتجيات وعدم القدرة على تطبيقها يصعب من مسئولية ( المقاول ) فى دراسة الاسعار ووضع اسعار يتم تطبيقها على فترة مشروع قد تكون ليست بالقصيرة و اعتقد انها من اصعب الامور التى تمر على المقاول عند تحليل السعر فهو فى حيرة من امره
بالاضافة الى العوامل السابقة فلكل دولة خصوصيتها فى تحديد قيمة الاسعار للمنتجات المختلفة و يتم ذلك بتطبيق سياسات معينة ومنها تطبيق اتفاقيات دولية معينة تسمح بتبادل السلع
او فرض جمارك بقيم معينة كذلك للسلع المختلفة 
او حظر استيراد سلع معينة .
- عامل النقل للخامات من العوامل المهمة فكلما بعد موقع المشروع عن موقع التصنيع والتوزيع يزداد السعر
فمثلا ما يخص حديد التسليح فتجد اسعار محافظات الصعيد تزداد بقيمة حوالى 100 جنية للطن عن سعره داخل القاهرة الكبرى .
2- اما فيما يخص المصنعيات
النجارة والحدادة والصب 
فلا يخفى على احد التطور الهائل الذى حدث فى شدات النجارة على سبيل المثال فمن الشدات الخشبية التقليدية ( العروق واللتزانة ) الى الشدات المعدنية المختلفة واستخدام الواح البليوود الى الشدات الهيدروليكية
والملاحظ انه كلما زاد هذا التطور فأن قيمة الشدة نفسها يزداد سعرها وتقل قيمة المصنعية فالمجهود المبذول فى شدة معدنية جاهرة يقل كثيرا عن المجهود الذى يتطلبة عمل شدة خشبية 
وحسب امتلاك الشركة او المقاول لتلك الشدات اوالشدات خشبية تتحدد التكاليف
اما فيما يخص اعمال الصب فلا يخفى على احد التطور الهائل الذى حدث فى طرق الصب من طرق صب تقليدية ( بالقروانه والجردل ) الى استخدام الخلاطات الى محطات الخرسانة الجاهزة بانواعها وتجهيزاتها المختلفة وانواع البامب المتحرك او الثابت الى معدات احدث ( احد منتجات الشركات الاوربية عربة ترانس ميكس تعمل كمحطة متنقله تجهز وتصب فى نفس التوقيت)
وكلما كانت التكنولوجيا متوفرة فى اعتقادى سيؤثر ذلك بالايجاب على التكاليف ومن ثم السعر 
اعتقد أن التفكير فى استخدام طرق تقليدية فى الصب بات من الماضى
ومع ذلك فنحن مضطرين لاستخدامه فى اوقات كثيرة لظروف شتى ومن ثم وجب علينا تحليل السعر حسب المكونات والطريقة التقليدية فى الصب
1. اسعار الخامات في المتوسط
حديد التسليح طن = يتراوح من 5500 جم
الاسمنت البورتلاندى العادى يتراوح ما بين 740 - 770 جم / طن
اسعار الصب : على حسب محتوى الاسمنت وجهد الخرسانه وطريقة الصب المتبعه
اسعار المصنعيات شامله العده الخشبيه
- الاساسات
قواعد منفصله من 150 - 180 جم / م3
لبشه خرسانه عاديه
من 100 - 120 جم / م3
الاعمدة والاسقف للدور الارضى من 160 الى 200 جم / م3
الاعمدة والاسقف للدور المتكرر نفس الاسعار السابقه يضاف اليها علاوه 10 جنية / م3 للدور الواحد
تقل تلك الاسعار في حالة الاسقف flat slab بنسبه تصل الى حوالى 10 %
الاسعار السابقه هى متوسط الاسعار المبدئيه وكل حاله تختلف عن الاخرى ولكل منشأ ظروفه الخاصه به والتى تؤثر بكل تأكيد على السعر
والى بنود الاعمال مباشرة والتى تحتوى على الكثير من التفاصيل
خرسانة مسلحة للأساسات :- بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الأساسات [ قواعد منفصلة ] حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات التنفيذية والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادي للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهزالميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
يشمل بند الاساسات قواعد منفصله القواعد والسملات والشدادات في حالة وجودها
التكاليف المباشره :-
1- حديد التسليح : - نقوم بحساب كمية الحديد / م3 حسب تفريدة الحديد ( طريقة رص وتوزيع الحديد )
وذلك بقسمة كمية الحديد / كمية الخرسانه المسلحة للقواعد وتشمل كمية الحديد الحديد المستخدم لاشارات الاعمدة حيث يتم تحميل كميته على القواعد
وكذلك تشمل الحسابات كميات الحديد للسملات والشدادات وبادىء السلم وخلافه
في المتوسط تكون كمية الحديد للأساسات قواعد منفصله من 75 - 85 كجم / م3 وتؤخذ في المتوسط 80 كجم / م3
وبالتالى تكلفة حديد التسليح = 80 * 5.5 = 440 جم / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جم / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جم / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر 170 جم / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 4 جم / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جم / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 440 + 5+330+170 + 4+5 = 954 جم / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 954 *.5 = 477 جم / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 954 + 477 = 1431 جم / م3

في حالة وجود عدة خشبيه لدى الشركة وتم اسناد اعمال الحدادة والنجاره بدون عدة لمقاول باطن ستكون تكلفة المصنعيات كالتالى
- اعمال الحدادة للأساسات = 30 - 35 جم / م3
- اعمال النجارة = 70 - 85 جم / م3
- هالك الخشب يتم حسابه في المتوسط =15- 20 جم / م3
وبالتالى ستكون تكلفة المتر المكعب = 30 + 80 + 20 = 130 جم / م3
واذا ما قورن الفرق في التكاليف في حالة اسناد الاعمال لمقاول باطن بعده او بدون سيكون الفرق
= 170- 130 = 40 جم / م3
او ما يعادل كنسبة = 40 / 1430 * 100 = 2.8 % او ما يقل عن 3 % من سعر البند
في حالة وجود نسب عاليه من الاملاح والكبريتات يستخدم اسمنت مقاوم للكبريتات وتكون صيغة البند :-
خرسانة مسلحة للأساسات :- بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الأساسات [ قواعد منفصلة ] حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات التنفيذية والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي مقاوم للكبريتات للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
نفس تكاليف البند السابق فقط سيزداد تكلفة منتج الخرسانه بنفس النسبه في زيادة سعر الاسمنت من اسمنت بورتلاندى عادى الى اسمنت مقاوم للكبريتات
الفرق في السعر في حدود 50 جم / طن
تكلفة الخرسانه ستزداد بقيمة 50 *7 / 20 = 17.5 جم / م3
مما سيؤدى الى زيادة سعر البند في حدود 25 جم / م3
سيكون السعر الاجمالى م3 = 1455 جم / م3

خرسانة مسلحة للأساسات ( قواعد شريطيه ) :-
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الأساسات [ قواعد شريطية ] حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات التنفيذية والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي مقاوم للكبريتات للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
نفس طريقة التحليل السابقه فقط متوسط كمية الحديد سيكون اعلى واسعار المصنعيات ستكون اقل
- كمية الحديد في المتوسط ستكون في حدود 95 - 100 كجم / م3
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 100 *55= 550 جم
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جم / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جم / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر 120 جم / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 4 جم / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جم / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 550 + 5+330+120 + 4+5 = 1014 جم / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1014 *.5 = 507 جم / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 1014 + 507 = 1521 جم / م3

خرسانة مسلحة للأساسات ( لبشه مسلحه ) :-
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الأساسات [ لبشه مسلحه ] حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادى للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
- كمية الحديد في المتوسط ستكون في حدود 50 - 60 كجم / م3
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 55 *5.5= 302 جم
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جم / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جم / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر 100 جم / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 3 جم / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 4 جم / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 302 + 5+330+100 + 3+4 = 744 جم / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 744 *.5 = 372 جم / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 744 + 372 = 1116 جم / م3

خرسانة مسلحة للحوائط السانده :-
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الحوائط السانده حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادى للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
- كمية الحديد في المتوسط ستكون في حدود 100 - 110 كجم / م3
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 105 *5.5= 577 جم
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جم / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جم / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر 170 جم / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 5 جم / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جم / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 577 + 5+330+170 + 5+5 = 1092 جم / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1092 *.5 = 546 جم / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 1092 + 546 = 1638 جم / م3

خرسانة مسلحة للخوازيق:- بالمتر الطولي توريد وعمل خوازيق ميكانيكي بالتفريغ من الخرسانة المسلحة بالأبعاد والأطوال والتسليح المبين باللوحات التنفيذية وخرسانة الخازوق ذات محتوي اسمنتي لا يقل عن 400كجم أسمنت بولاتلاندي عادي للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الأنشائية مع الدمك الميكانيكي جيدا و المعالجة وعلي ان تحقق الخرسانة رتبة لا تقل عن 300 كجم/سم2 والسعر يشمل اجراء اختبار التحميل ويشمل كل ما يلزم حسب اصول الصناعه والمواصفات قطر 40 سم
( مثال : خوازيق قطر 40 سم وباجمالى طول 20 م .. والتسليح 8 قطر 16 مم وبطول 12 م وكانات حلزونيه قطر 8 مم والمسافه البينيه 15 سم )
كمية الحديد للخازوق الواحد = 8 ×12×1.58= 152 كجم
كانات بقطر 8 مم بطريقة تقريبه = 35 كجم
اجمالى الحديد = 152+35 = 187 كجم
اجمالى كمية الخرسانه للخازوق الواحد = 3.14 * 0.2*0.2*20= 2.5 م3
باضافه كمية 0.25 م3 هالك خرسانه بعد صب الخازوق
اجمالى الخرسانه = 2.5 + 0.25= 2.75 م3
حساب التكاليف المباشره :-
كمية الحديد = 187 * 5.5 = 1028 جم
مصنعيات الحديد شامل اللحام = 200 جم للخازوق الواحد
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحه
تكلفة م3 خرسانه جهد 300 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت لا يقل عن 400 كجم / م3 شامل اضافات مؤخرات الشك وشامل الصب باستخدام البامب التكلفه = 400 جم / م3
تكلفة الخازوق الواحد = 400 × 2.75 = 1100 جم
اجمالى تكلفة الخازوق من الخامات والصب = 1028 +200+1100 = 2328 جم
تكلفة المتر الطولى = 2328 / 20 = 116.4 جم / م . ط
تكلفة المتر الطولى باستخدام ماكينة الخوازيق = 50 - 60 جم / م .ط ( حسب عدد الخوازيق )
اجمالى التكلفة للمتر الطولى = 116.4 +55 = 171.4 جم
التكلفة الغير مباشرة وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 171.4*0.5= 85.7 جم / م.ط
اجمالى السعر للمتر الطولى =171.4+ 85.7 = 257 جم / م.ط ( تقريبا )

خرسانة مسلحة للاعمدة :-
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الاعمدة والحوائط حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادى للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
التكاليف المباشرة :-
تتباين كمية حديد التسليح للاعمدة ( لكل م3 ) من منشأ لاخر على حسب التصميم وعدد الادوار والاحمال على المنشأ وغيرها وتتراوح في المتوسط ما بين 140 كجم - 180 كجم / م3 في المنشأت العادية الى ما يزيد عن 200 كجم / م3 لمنشأت اخرى ويجب حساب كمية الحديد للاعمدة بعناية تامه 
وفى هذا المثال ستتم الدراسه على كمية حديد 160 كجم / م3 لمنشأ يتكون من خمسة ادوار
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 160 *5.5= 880 جم / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 8 جم / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جم / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر لاعمدة للدور الارضى = 170 جم / م3
اضافة علاوه 10 جنية لكل دور تكون اجمالى العلاوة = 4 * 10 = 40 جم
تكلفة الدور الاخير = 170 + 40 = 210 جم / م3
متوسط التكلفة للمصنعيات كمتوسط للمبنى ككل = ( 170 + 210 ) / 2 = 190 جم / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 10 جم / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جم / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 880 + 8+330+190 + 10+5 = 1423 جم / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1423 *.5 = 711.5 جم / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 1423 + 711.5 = 2134.5 جم / م3 ( 2135 تقريبا )

خرسانة مسلحة للهيكل الخرسانى ( بلاطات مصمته وكمرات وسلالم ):-
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة للهيكل الخرسانى لزوم البلاطات المصمته والكمر والسلالم حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادى للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل على الوجة الاكمل
التكاليف المباشرة :-
كمية حديد التسليح للاسقف المصمته ( بلاطات وكمر ) تتراوح في المتوسط 100 كجم / م3
وفى هذا المثال ستتم الدراسه على كمية حديد 100 كجم / م3 لمنشأ يتكون من خمسة ادوار
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 100 *5.5= 550 جم / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جم / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جم / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر للدور الارضى = 170 جم / م3
اضافة علاوه 10 جنية لكل دور تكون اجمالى العلاوة = 4 * 10 = 40 جم
تكلفة الدور الاخير = 170 + 40 = 210 جم / م3
متوسط التكلفة للمصنعيات كمتوسط للمبنى ككل = ( 170 + 210 ) / 2 = 190 جم / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 4 جم / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جم / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 880 + 5+330+190 + 4+5 = 1084 جم / م3

التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1423 *.5 = 542 جم / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 1084 + 542 = 1626 جم / م3

خرسانة مسلحة سمك 15 سم للارضيات slab on grade :-
بالمتر المسطح توريد و عمل خرسانة مسلحة للارضيات بسمك 15 سم وشبكتين حديد تسليح 6 قطر 12 مم فى الأتجاهين علوي وسفلي والخرسانه ذات جهد 250 كجم / سم2 على الا يقل محتوى الاسمنت عن 350 كجم / م3 مع الهز الميكانيكى جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته وكل ما يلزم لنهو العمل على الوجه الاكمل
التكاليف المباشرة :-
كمية حديد التسليح للمتر المسطح = 24 * 0.888 = 21.3 كجم
اضافة نسبة هالك 3 % = 21.3 * 0.03 = 0.7 كجم / م2
اجمالى كمية الحديد = 22 كجم / م2
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 22 *5.5= 121 جم / م2
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 1 جم / م2
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط = 330 جم / م3
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 330 * 0.15 = 49.5 جم / م2
اعمال الحداده = 5 جم / م2
فى المعتاد يتم صب طبقة خرسانة الارضيه تحددها اعمال المبانى اى بدون اعمال نجاره اما فى حالة الحالات التى تتطلب اعمال نجاره يتم حساب تكلفة المتر المسطح على حسب الحاله
اعمال الفرمجه والهز تكلفة المتر المسطح =0.75 جم / م2
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 0.5 جم / م2
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 121 + 1+49.5+5 + 0.75+0.5 = 177.75جنية / م2 تقريبا 178 جم / م2
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 178 *.5 = 89 جم / م2
سعر المتر المكعب = 178+ 89 = 267 جم / م2

البلاطات الممسوسه من الخرسانة المسلحة سمك 15 سم :-
بالمتر المسطح توريد و عمل خرسانة مسلحة للبلاطات الممسوسه بسمك 15 سم مع تنفيذ شبكة من حديد التسليح 6 قطر 12 مم فى الأتجاهين والخرسانه ذات جهد 300 كجم /سم2 على الا يقل محتوى الاسمنت عن 400 كجم / م3 مع الهز الميكانيكى جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي باستخدام الهليكوبتر مع استخدام hardener للسطح والتقطيع باستخدام المنشار فى الاتجاهين وكل ما يلزم لنهو العمل على الوجه الاكمل طبقا لاصول الصناعة والمواصفات
التكاليف المباشرة :-
يتم تنفيذ البند السابق بعمل شرائح باستخدام الكمر المعدنى بارتفاع 15 سم
وبعرض لا يزيد عن 6 م وفى المعتاد يتم تنفيذه كل 4.05 م وذلك لسببين
1- سهولة التنفيذ لاعمال التسويه للسطح والقد والفرمجه
2- تقليل هالك الحديد حيث يتم تقطيع السيخ ( 12 م ) على ثلاثة اجزاء كل 4 م
ويتم بعدها تقطيع البلاطات فى نفس الاتجاة كل 4.05 على نفس التقسيم للبلاطات 
وفى الاتجاة الاخر كل 4 او 5 او 6 م 
يتم الربط بين شرائح البلاطات باستخدام dowels بطول 65 مرة قطر السيخ المستخدام ويتم ذلك بتثبيت ذلك الحديد فى فتحات موجودة بالكمر المعدنى او يتم فتحها بالكمرات على حسب العدد 

كمية حديد التسليح للمتر المسطح = 12 * 0.888 = 10.65 كجم / م2
حديد الربط بين البلاطات = ( 6*.6 *0.888 ) / 4 = 0.8 كجم / م2
اضافة نسبة هالك 3 % = 11.45* 0.03 = 0.35 كجم / م2
اجمالى كمية الحديد = 11.8 كجم / م2
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 11.8 *5.5= 65 جم / م2
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 0.5 جم / م2
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 300 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 400 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط = 370 جم / م3
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 370 * 0.15 = 55.5 جم / م2
اعمال الحداده = 2 جم / م2
اعمال النجارة باستخدام الكمر المعدنى واعمال الفرمجة والتسويه والمس والتقطيع =10 جم /م2
اعمال استخدام مصلبات السطح hardener معدل الاستهلاك متوسطه 4 كجم / م2
سعر الطن فى المتوسط من 2400 جم / طن
تكلفة المتر المسطح من مصلبات السطح = 4*2.4 = 9.6 جم / م2
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 0.5 جم / م2
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 65 + 0.5+55.5+2 + 10+9.6+0.5 = 143 جم / م2
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 143 *.5 = 71.5 جم / م2
سعر المتر المكعب = 143+ 71.5 = 214.5 جم / م2

11- بلاطات الاسقف الهوردى
hollow block slabs
ويستخدم هذا النوع من البلاطات في المساحات الكبيره والتى تتطلب سمك كبير لتغطية قيمة العزوم وكذلك قيم الترخيم ومن ثم نلجأ لا ستخدام هذا النوع من البلاطات والتى تتميز بوزن اقل من البلاطات المصمته وبلاطات ال flat slab
ويتكون هذا النظام من عدة عناصر
1- الاعصاب ويتم تنفيذها بين البلوكات وقد تكون في اتجاه واحد او اتجاهين .
2- البلوكات والتى يتم تنفيذها في منتصف البلاطات وقد تكون البلوكات عباره عن طوب اسمنتى او بلوكات من الحجر الجيرى او بلوكات من الفوم foam .
3- المخدات
4- الكمرات
ولتحليل سعر المتر المكعب من بلاطات الهودرى لابد من الالمام الجيد بنوع البلوكات المستخدمه واحجامها وسعرها وكذلك الحساب الدقيق لكميات الحديد بالبلاطات والتى تتنوع ما بين حديد الاعصاب وحديد الكمرات وكذلك حديد المخدات وحديد البلاطة اعلى الاعصاب .
وكذلك من العوامل المؤثره نوع الشده المسخدمة وارتفاع السقف 
بالمتر المكعب خرسانه مسلحة لبلاطات الاسقف المفرغه hollow block ذات الاعصاب في الاتجاهين والبلوكات مصنوعه من الفوم المفرغ سمك 20 سم وبغطاء من الخرسانه المسلحة سمك 7 سم حسب الابعاد الموضحة بالرسومات وبخرسانه لا يقل اجهادها عن 250 كجم / سم2 بعد 28 يوم وبمحتوى اسمنت لا يقل عن 350 كجم / م3 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو الاعمال على الوجه الاكمل حسب اصول الصناعه والمواصفات مما جميعه بالمتر المكعب 
التكاليف المباشرة :-
كمية حديد التسليح للاسقف الهوردى تتراوح في المتوسط 120 كجم / م3 الى 130 كجم / م3
وفى هذا المثال ستتم الدراسه على كمية حديد 125 كجم / م3
تكلفة حديد ا لتسليح = 125 *5.5= 687.5 جم / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جم / م3
البلاطات عباره عن خرسانه مسلحه وبلوكات من الفوم يتم حساب نسبة الخرسانه الى نسبة البلوكات في كامل مسطح السقف وفى المعتاد تتراوح النسبة في المتوسط بنسبة 2/3 الى 1/ 3 خرسانه الى بلوكات على التوالى
تكلفة المتر المكعب من بلاطة السقف من الخرسانه
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جم / م3
تكلفة م3 من بلاطات السقف = 330*2/3 = 220 جم / م3
تكلفةالفوم للمتر المكعب الواحد من السقف
سعر الفوم كمتوسط = 900 جم / م3
تكلفة الفوم = 900 *1/3 = 300 جم / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط السعر= 250 جم / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 4 جم / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جم / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 687.5 + 5+220+300+250 + 4+5 = 1471.5 جم / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1471.5 *.5 = 735.25 جم / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 2207 جم / م3

12 -paneled beam slabs
ويستخدم هذا النوع من البلاطات في الفراغات الكبيره كالقاعات بأنواعها حيث تكون البلاطات بمساحات كبيره تصل الى 150 م2
وهو عباره عن شبكة من الكمرات المتقاطعه فى الاتجاهين تكون فيما بينها بلاطات ذات مساحات صغيره بابعاد تتراوح ما بين 2 - 5 م وفى هذا النوع من البلاطات تعمل الكمرات كشبكه لا يحمل اى منها الاخر حيث لا يوجد كمره حامله وكمره محموله وهناك شروط لا بد ان تتحقق حتى نضمن عدم حمل اى من الكمرات للاخرى وهى :-
1- لا بد ان تكون الكمرات من الخرسانه المسلحه ومن نفس المكونات ونفس الخرسانه وبنفس الاجهاد
2- يجب ان يكون ابعاد قطاع الكمرات متساوى اى يكون الارتفاع والعرض واحد لكل الكمرات
3- يجب ان يكون طول الكمرات متساوى تقريبا
وهناك عدة انواع من بلاطات البانلد بيم
1- simple panelled beam slab
وفيها تكون البلاطه غير ممتده في اى من الاتجاهين ويكون الارتكاز على اربعة اعمدة
2- continuos panelled beam salb
وفيها تكون البلاطة ممتده في اى من الاتجاهين او كلامهما
3- skew panelled beam salb
وفيها تكون البلاطه مقسمة بكمرات في اتجاه قطرى ( في اتجاه مائل )
4- panelled frams
وفيها تكون الكمرات المتقاطعه مرتكزه على اعمده وبالتالى تعمل مع الاعمدة ك fram
تحليل الاسعار :-
نفس طريقة تحليل الاسعار لاى بلاطه سقف مرتكزه على كمرات
فقط الاختلاف يكون في عدة نقاط اهمها
1- في المعتاد تستخدم هذه البلاطات في المساحات الكبيره والتى عادة يكون ارتفاعها كبير كالقاعات ومن ثم فان الشدة تكون معقدة بعض الشىء وتكاليفها تكون عالية
2- اسعار المصنعيات للحدادة والنجارة تكون اعلى
3- فك الشده يكون بعد فتره اطول ومن ثم يؤخذ ذلك في الحسبان عند تحليل السعر
4- نسبة حديد التسليح للمتر المكعب تكون اكبر وتصل في المتوسط الى 140 كجم / م3
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانه مسلحة لبلاطات الاسقف ذات الكمرات المتقاطعه من النوع CONTINOUS PANELLED BEAM حسب الابعاد والتسليح الموضح بالرسومات وبخرسانه لا يقل اجهادها عن 300 كجم / سم2 بعد 28 يوم وبمحتوى اسمنت لا يقل عن400 كجم / م3 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو الاعمال على الوجه الاكمل حسب اصول الصناعه والمواصفات مما جميعه بالمتر المكعب 
المعطيات :-
-Continous paneled beam slab
- نسبة الحديد 140 كجم / م3
- ارتفاع السقف 9 م
- اجهاد الخرسانه = 300 كجم / سم2
التكاليف المباشرة :-
تكلفة حديد ا لتسليح = 140 *5.5= 770 جم / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جم / م3
تكلفة الصب باجهاد 300 كجم / سم2 = 370 جم / م3
تكلفة المصنعيات لاعمال الشدة بارتفاع 9 م واعمال الحداده مع ترك الشده لوقت يتراوح ما بين 20 الى 25 يوم حتى ميعاد الفك .
سيكون متوسط السعر= 400 جم / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 6 جم / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 10 جم / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 770 + 5+370+400 + 6+10 = 1561 جم / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1561 *.5 = 780.5 جم / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 2341.5 جم / م3

13- بلاطة سقف solid flat slab سمك 20 سم = 20*15*0.20 = 60 م 3
الكمر الخارجى ( الداير ) بفرض كمر مقاس 20 * 60 سم 
كمية الخرسانه للكمر اسفل بلاطة السقف فقط = 0.2 *0.4*2* ( 20 +14.6)= 5.6 م3 
اجمالى كمية الخرسانه = 60+5.5 = 65.5 
تكلفة المتر المكعب :-
كمية الحديد في المتوسط = 120 كجم / م3
تكلفة الحديد = 120 *5.5 = 660 جم / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحه جهد 275 كجم / سم2 شامله الصب بالبامب = 360 جم
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جم / م3
اعمال المصعنيات بالعده الخشبيه = 170 جم / م3
تكلفة اعمال الفرمجة للخرسانه = 4 جم / م3
تكلفة المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جم / م3
اجمالى التكلفة السابقه= 660+360+170 + 4+5 = 1194 جم / م3
اضافه هامش ربح شامل المصروفات الاداريه 50 % = 1194* 0.50= 597
اجمالى السعر للكتر المكعب =1194+597= 1791 جم
البند السادس : - اعمال العزل
انواع العزل المائى والفروق فيما بينها
ويتحدد نوع العزل على حسب عوامل عديده اهمها
1-نوع وطبيعة العنصر المراد عزله
2- منسوب المياه الجوفيه وهل العنصر المعزول اعلى ام اسفل منها
3- نوع التربه وخصائصها
4- طببيعة استغلال المنشأ
5- اهمية المنشا وعمره الافتراضى
وياتى قبل هذا وذاك العامل الاقتصادى او التكاليف
تتطور المواد المستخدمه في العزل والمنتجات التى توفرها الشركات بسرعه مذهله وتتطور المواد المستخدمه من حيث سهولة الاستخدام وسرعة التنفيذ وغيرها
المواد البيتومينيه من اقدم وارخص الانواع المستخدمه في العزل
البيتومين المستخدم في العزل انواع منه
1- البيتومين العادى ( على العزل البارد )
2- البيتومين المؤكسد
3- البيتومين المختلط ( وهو خليط من المؤكسد والعادى )
الانواع السابقه تعطى طبقة رقيقه غير منفذة للماء تقاوم الاملاح والاكاسيد وتستخدم في العناصر اعلى منسوب المياه الجوفيه
بشرط ان تكون مردومه بالكامل
عيوبها
1- تتأثر بدرجة الحراره فتكون في الحاله السائله عند درجات الحراره المرتفعه وتكون بالحاله الصلبه عند درجات الحراره المنخفضه
2- تأثرها بالعوامل الجويه
3- لا تقاوم الصدأ
4- البيتومين المؤكسد مضر بالبيئه
* العزل باستخدام اللفائف البيتومينيه
وهى انواع عديده جدا تبدا من
1- الخيش المقطرن
2- الياف زجاجيه مشبعه بالبيتومين
3- الياف زجاجيه مغطاه بحبيبات معدنيه
وهذه اشهر الانواع منه وتختلف المسميات التجاريه على حسب الشركة المصنعه وكذلك يختلف السمك ويبدا من 2 مم فأعلى
من اهم مزاياه
1- مقاومة للعوامل الجويه
2- تتحمل الصدأ
3- قوة شد عاليه
4- مقاومة جيده جدا وخاصة النوعيين السفللين للاماكن المعرضة للمياه باستمرار كالخزانات ودورات المياه وغيرها

** العزل باستخدام المواد ذات الاساس الاسمنتى
وهى مركبات من الاسمنت المعالج كيميائيا باللدائن الصناعيه ومواد مالئه من الكوارتز تدهن به الاسطح الخرسانيه فتتغلل لدائنه الصناعية داخل المسام الخرسانية وتتم عده تفاعلات كيميائيه مكونه كريستالات صلبه تملأل المسام وتكون جزء لا يتجزأ من المنشأ
مميزاته
1- له نفس خصائص الجزء المعزول ( الخرسانه المسلحه )
2- غير ضار بمياه الشرب ولذلك يستخدم في خزاانات المياه من الداخل
3- يستخدم في الاماكن اسفل منسوب المياه الجوفيه حيث لا يتأثر بالمياه
4 - يمكن استخدامه على اسطح غير مستويه وغير منتظمه
5- سرعة وسهولة التنفيذ
اشهر نوع منه هو الاديكور ام
هناك عزل يصلح لحاله معينه ولا يصلح نوع آخر لها بمعنى
العزل باستخدام رولات العزل ( membrane ) يحتاج الى طبقة حمايه اعلاه
في حاله استخدامه في عزل سطح مبنى مثلا يتم تغطيته بطبقة لياسه لحمايته
وفى حالة استخدامه في العزل الرأسى ( عزل حائط خرسانى) يحتاج الى تنفيذ حائط مبانى لحمايته وكذلك في حالة استخدامه في عزل لبشه من الخارج يتم حمايته بتنفيذ حائط مبانى وقد تنفذ المبانى اولا ثم يتم العزل وبعدها صب الخرسانه
ومن ثم اذا كان الحائط الخرسانى الذى تود عزله لن ينفذ خلفه حائط مبانى خلف العزل لحمياته فان العزل باستخدام رولات العزل لن يكون مناسبا في مثل حالتك ولن يكون مجديا
اما العزل باستخدام المواد ذات الاساس الاسمنتى ( واشهرها الاديكور ام ) فهذا النوع من العزل ياخذ نفس خواص الخرسانه ولذلك فهو لايحتاج الى تنفيذ طبقة حمايه له
مثل استخدامه في العزل الداخلى لخزانات المياه وعزل ارضيه حمامات السباحه
في مثل حالتك فهو مناسب جدا ولا يحتاج الى اى حمايه
تكلفة هذا النوع من العزل في مصر ما يوازى 35 جم تكلفة فعليه
اما العزل باستخدام رولات العزل سمك 3 مم انتاج شركة انسومات على سبيل المثال فتكلفته الفعليه لن تزيد عن 25 جم كتكلفه فعليه بالاضافه الى طبقة الحمايه على حسب نوعها
العزل باستخدام البيتومين وخصوصا البيتومين المؤكسد لا يحتاج الى تنفيذ طبقات حمايه
وفى مثل حالتك قد يكون مناسبا اذا كان منسوب الحائط الخرسانى الذى يتم عزله منسوبه بالكامل اعلى من منسوب المياه الجوفيه بشرط ان يكون الردم لكامل الجزء الذى يتم عزله وخصوصا العزل باستخدام البيتومين المؤكسد سعر البيتومين المؤكسد في مصر يزداد بصوره جنونيه
تكلفة المتر المسطح كتكلفة فعليه يصل الى 15 جم للمتر المسطح ولكن كما ذكرت سابقا
فهو مضر بالبيئه ولا يستخدم خصوصا بجوار المجمعات السكنيه
هناك انواع اخرى من العزل على البارد ذات اساس مائى مثل السيروبلاست والسيروتك والتى يتم تخفيفها بالماء وهى اقل فاعليه ولا يفضل استخدامها تكلفة المتر المسطح تصل الى 4 جم تكلفه فعليه 
واخرى ذات اساس بيتومينى ويتم تخفيفها باستخدام السولار و توجد انواع منها ذات فاعليه ودارج استخدامها في عزل الاساسات البعيده عن منسوب المياه الجوفيه وتكلفتها تقارب تكلفة البيتومين المؤكسد
بالمتر المسطح توريد وعمل طبقة عازلة للرطوبه لزوم عزل الاساسات اعلى منسوب المياه الجوفيه
تتكون من طبقتين متعامدتين من البيتومين المؤكسد على ان تتم اعمال النظافة للسطح وتجهيزه قبل اعمال العزل وعمل كل ما يلزم مما جميعه بالمتر المسطح 

التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة المتر المسطح من خامات البيتومين المؤكسد على الساخن طبقتين = 8 جم / م2
اسعار المصنعيات = 4 جم / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة = 8+4 = 12 جم / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 12* 0.5= 6 جم / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =12+ 6 =18 جم / م2

بالمتر المسطح توريد وعمل طبقة عازلة للرطوبه لزوم مبانى قصة الردم اعلى منسوب المياه الجوفيه
تتكون من 3 طبقات من البيتومين على البارد انتاج شركة انسومات او ما يماثلها على ان تتم اعمال النظافة للسطح وتجهيزه قبل اعمال العزل وعمل كل ما يلزم مما جميعه بالمتر المسطح 
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة ملىء العراميس للمبانى ونظافتها وتجهيزها للسطح = 1 جم / م2
تكلفة م2 من خامات البيتومين العادى ثلاث طبقات =5.5 جم / م2
اسعار المصنعيات = 1.5 جم / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة = 1+5.5+1.5 = 8 جم / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 8* 0.5= 4 جم / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =8+ 4 =12 جم / م2

بالمتر المسطح : توريد و فرش طبقة عازلة للرطوبة لزوم الحمامات من مادة الانسوسيل ( 4مم ) من انتاج شركة انسومات او مايماثلها و طبقا لاصول الصناعة بحيث لا يقل ركوب اللحامات عن 10 سم مع عمل وزرة منها بداير الحوائط لا يقل ارتفاعها عن 20 سم فوق الارضية و يجب استدارة الزوايا و الاركان و تغطي الطبقة العازلة بطبقة لياسة أسمنتية سمك 2سم والقياس حسب المسقط الافقي بدون علاوة نظير الوزرات مما جميعه بالمتر المسطح 
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة تجهيز السطح وعمل المرمات واعمال اللياسه ان تطلب الامر = 4 جم / م2
عمل رقبة زجاجه بالزوايا والاركان متوسط التكاليف = 2 جم / م2
تكلفة رولات العزل ( من مادة الانسوسيل ) انتاج شركة انسومات
سعر اللفه 160 جم ومقاساتها 1 م بطول 10 م .ط
عمليا بعد عمل الركوب بين اللفات وعمل الوزرات اللفه الواحده تغطى 8 م 2 في المتوسط
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 160 / 8 = 20 جم / م2
تكلفة الطبقة الرابطة البيتومينيه ( سيروبلاست مثلا ) = 1 جم / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 7 جم / م2
طبقة اللياسة اعلى العزل بسمك من 2 الى 3 سم :-
تكلفة الخامات = 6 جم / م2
تكلفة المصنعيات = 7 جم / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 47 جم / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 47* 0.5= 23.5 جم / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =47+ 23.5 =70.5 جم / م2



توريد و تنفيذ طبقة عازلة لزوم الحمامات ذلك بإستخدام اللفائف Polyester reinforced membrane من انتاج بيتونيل سمك 3مم او ما يماثلها مع عمل تراكب فى الاتجاة الطولى و العرضى لا يقل عن 15سم والقياس للمسقط الافقى محمل عليه القياس للعزل الرأسى للوزرات حسب الأرتفاع اللازم المناسب والسعر محمل علية دهان طبقة برايمر علي اللياسة وكل ما يلزم لنهو الاعمال نهوا متقنا حسب المواصفات و اصول الصناعة وغير محمل على البند طبقات اللياسه اسفل واعلى العزل 
التكاليف المباشره :-
عمل رقبة زجاجه بالزوايا والاركان متوسط التكاليف = 2 جم / م2
تكلفة رولات العزل المسلحه من انتاج شركة بيتونيل سمك 3 مم سعر اللفه 140 جم ومقاساتها 1 م بطول 10 م .ط
عمليا بعد عمل الركوب بين اللفات وعمل الوزرات اللفه الواحده تغطى 8 م 2 في المتوسط
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 140 / 8 = 17.5 جم / م2
تكلفة الطبقة البرايمر = 1 جم / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 7 جم / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 27.5 جم / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 27.5* 0.5= 13.75 جم / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =27.5+ 13.75 =41.25 جم / م2

بالمتر المسطح : توريد و فرش طبقة عازلة للرطوبة لزوم الاسطح من مادة الانسوسيل ( 4مم ) من انتاج شركة انسومات او مايماثلها و طبقا لاصول الصناعة بحيث لا يقل ركوب اللحامات عن 10 سم مع عمل وزرة منها بداير الحوائط لا يقل ارتفاعها عن 20 سم فوق الارضية و يجب استدارة الزوايا و الاركان و تغطي الطبقة العازلة بطبقة لياسة أسمنتية سمك 2سم والقياس حسب المسقط الافقي بدون علاوة نظير الوزرات مما جميعة بالمتر المسطح 
في حالة الاسطح حيث تزداد المساحة المفتوحة فتقل التكاليف 
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة تجهيز السطح وعمل المرمات واعمال اللياسه ان تطلب الامر = 1.5 جم / م2
عمل رقبة زجاجه بالزوايا والاركان متوسط التكاليف = 1 جم / م2
تكلفة رولات العزل ( من مادة الانسوسيل ) انتاج شركة انسومات
سعر اللفه 160 جم ومقاساتها 1 م بطول 10 م .ط
عمليا بعد عمل الركوب بين اللفات وعمل الوزرات اللفه الواحده تغطى 8.5 م 2 في المتوسط
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 160 / 8.5 = 18.8 جم / م2
تكلفة طبقة البرايمر = 1 جم / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 4 جم / م2
طبقة اللياسة اعلى العزل بسمك من 2 الى 3 سم :-
تكلفة الخامات = 6 جم / م2
تكلفة المصنعيات = 5 جم / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 37.3 جم / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 37.3* 0.5= 18.65 جم / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =37.3+ 18.65 =56 جم / م2 تقريبا

بالمتر المسطح : توريد و فرش طبقة عازلة للرطوبة لزوم حوائط الخزان من الخارج من مادة الانسوسيل ( 4مم ) من انتاج شركة انسومات او مايماثلها و طبقا لاصول الصناعة بحيث لا يقل ركوب اللحامات عن 10 سم والقياس هندسى حسب القطاع الرأسى مما جميعة بالمتر المسطح 
في حالة الحوائط الخرسانية تزداد تكلفة المصنعيات وتقل التكلفة الاجماليه نتيجة عدم تنفيذ طبقة لياسة اعلى العزل 
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة تجهيز السطح وعمل المرمات واعمال اللياسه ان تطلب الامر = 1.5 جم / م2
تكلفة رولات العزل ( من مادة الانسوسيل ) انتاج شركة انسومات
سعر اللفه 160 جم ومقاساتها 1 م بطول 10 م .ط
عمليا بعد عمل الركوب بين اللفات وعمل الوزرات اللفه الواحده تغطى 8.5 م 2 في المتوسط
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 160 / 8.5 = 18.8 جم / م2
تكلفة طبقة البرايمر = 1 جم / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 6 جم / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 27.3 جم / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 27.3* 0.5= 13.65 جم / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =27.3+ 13.65 =41 جم / م2 تقريبا

بالمتر المسطح : توريد وعمل طبقة عازلة للرطوبة لزوم حوائط الخزان من الداخل وجهين من مادة االاديكور ام او ما يماثلها طبقا لاصول الصناعة والمواصفات والقياس هندسى مما جميعة بالمتر المسطح 
مادة الاديكور ام مادة عزل ذات اساس اسمنتى ومن مزاياها انها غير مضره بالماء تستخدم لعزل خزانات المياه من الداخل وكذلك عزل حمامات السباحة ومن الممكن استخدامها في معظم العناصر الانشائيه
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة تجهيز السطح وعمل المرمات اللازمه = 3 جم / م2
تكلفة مادة الاديكور ام
سعر الشيكارة 25 كجم 90 جم تقريبا وتغطى مساحة حوالى من 4 الى 5 م2 لوجهين
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 90 / 4.5= 20 جم / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 8 جم / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 31 جم / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 31* 0.5= 15.5 جم / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =31+ 15.5=46.5 جم / م2 تقريبا

الاسعار في المتوسط على حسب الموقع للمشروع كالتالى 
م3 حفر صخر = 55 جم / م3 غير شامل نقل المخلفات
م3 حفر رمال = 6 جم حفر فقط بدون نقل المخلفات يضاف في المتوسط من 5 الى 6 جم / م3 نقل مخلفات على حسب مسافة النقل للمقالب والوقت المستغرق لكل نقله 
م3 ردم رمال نظيفة من خارج الموقع = 18- 20 جم اذا كان سعر التوريد للمتر المكعب من الرمال 12 جم
م2 عزل اساسات 
عزل بيتومين عادى على البارد 6 جم / م2
عزل بيتومين مؤكسد 10 - 12 جم / م2 
عزل بيتومين مؤكسد : عادى بنسبة 1:3 = 8 - 9 جم / م2
م3 خرسانة عادية 
قواعد منفصله = 320 الى 350 جم / م3 جهد خرسانه 200 كجم / سم2
لبشه = 250 الى 270 جم / م3 جهد الخرسانه 200 كجم / سم2
م3 خرسانة مسلحة 
الاساسات ( 80 كجم حديد / م3 في المتوسط ) = 930 - 950 جم / م3
اعمدة ( 160 كجم حديد / م3 في المتوسط ) = 1450 - 1500 جم / م3
اسقف ( 100 كجم حديد / م3 في المتوسط ) = 1100 - 1150 جم / م3
م2 مبانى 
سمك 10 سم 45 جم / م2
سمك 12 سم 50 - 55 جم / م2 
مبانى م3 : - 380 - 420 جم / م3
م2 بياض 
مواصفات بؤج فقط = 25 جم / م2
مواصفات بؤج واوتار = 30 جم / م2 
مواصفات تركيب زوايا فليسبيكو بالاضافه الى التأكيس والزوى والتربيع 40 جم / م2
م2 دهانات 
دهانات بلاستيك لون ابيض سكيب او سايبس = 16 جم / م2
دهانات بلاستيك الوان سكيب او سكيب = 18 جم / م2
دهانات جوتن حسب اللون المطلوب ( داخلى ) = 20 - 25 جم / م2
صحى مقطوعية
الصحى اسعار خامات المواسير الصرف والتغذيه في حدود 2000 جم
اسعار المصنعيات للحمام والمطبخ = 1000 جم
القطع والاكسسوارت حسب الطلب في المتوسط 
حوض جرافينا = 300 جم
قاعدة جرافينا = 650 جم
حوض استانلس عين واحده = 120 جم
اما اسعار ديوارفيت
حوض = 600 جم
القاعده = 900 - 1250 جم
حوض استانلس بصفايه وعين = 280 جم
كهربة مقطوعية
في المتوسط الخامات = 2000 – 2500 جم بخلاف الاكسسوارت 
المصنعيات = 1200 – 1500 جم
نجارة باب و شباك مقطوعية
باب غرفه حشو 300 - 400 جم
باب قشره ارو = 450 جم
باب شقه قشره ارو = 450 – 600 جم
باب شقه حشو 450 – 650 جم
الشبابيك مقاس 100 *100 او 120 * 120 في المتوسط من 250 الى 350 جم بخلاف الزجاج والسلك 
اسعار التركيب من 50 الى 60 جم في المتوسط للقطعه الواحده
م2 اسقف معلقة :-
بلاطات فينيل 60 * 60 = 70 - 80 جم / م2
اسقف الواح جبس من الجبس الابيض انتاج شركه كنف = 100 - 120 جم / م2
جبس اخضر للحمامات = 120 جم / م2
جبس احمر للمطابخ = 130 جم / م2
الاسعار عاليه هى متوسط الاسعار السائده في مصر
* اعمال الهيكل الخرسانى شامل اعمال التصميم وعمل الجسات والتنفيذ والاشراف على التنفيذ
المتر المسطح للدور الواحد في المتوسط تتراوح تكلفته من 300 - 350 جم / م2
* اعمال النصف تشطيب بعد الهيكل الخرسانى وتشمل 
- اعمال المبانى
- اعمال البياض الداخلى والخارجى
- اعمال الحلوق الخشبيه
- اعمال التمديدات الكهربائيه ( خراطيم فقط )
- اعمال التمديدات الكهربائيه للصواعد وكذلك انارة السلم
- اعمال تشطيب السلم والمدخل من رخام او جرانيت من انواع متوسطة التكاليف
- اعمال وصلات التغذية بالمياه والصرف الصحى حتى كل وحده مع انهاء الخطوط الرئيسيه للصواعد
- اعمال عزل الحمامات .
تكلفة كل ما سبق تحسب كمتوسط تكلفة للمتر المسطح من الوحده = 150 - 200 جم / م2 
اجمالى تكلفة المتر المسطح من الهيكل حتى النصف تشطيب = 500 - 600 جم / م2
* اعمال التشطيبات تختلف وتتفاوت كليا وجزئيا حسب نوع التشطيبات والخامات لها ومستواها وسعرها 
فتبدأ من خامات محليه بسيطه التكاليف الى خامات مستوره باهظة الثمن 
وكفكره عامه تتفاوت التشطيبات في المتوسط من 
275 جم / م2 الى 750 جم / م2 للتشطيبات المعتاده
مراحل تنفيذ مبنى 
1- اعمال الهيكل الخرسانى 
2- اعمال المبانى بالتوالى وممكن ان تكون بالتوازى مع تنفيذ الهيكل
3-اعمال البياض والتمديدات الكهربائية والحلوق الزفره :- وتأتى في نفس التوقيت متداخله جزئيا كالتالى 
- نبدأ بالتكسير لاعمال الكهرباء ( الخراطيم ) بالحوائط
- تليها اعمال الطرطشه 
- يتم تركيب الخراطيم بالحوائط 
- يتم عمل البؤج والاوتار
- يتم تثبيت الحلوق الزفره ( او الحلق الغشيم ) Soft wood 
- يتم تركيب العلب الكهربائية وتثبيتها 
- يتم تركيب سلك الشبك اعلى الخراطيم وفى الفواصل ما بين المبانى والخرسانى ومن الممكن استبدال سلك الشبك بالفيبر فهو عملى اكثر واسهل في التركيب
- يتم تسليخ السلك وتركيب الزوايا المعدن من الحديد المجلفن ( الفلسبيكو ) في حالة نص البند على تنفيذها .
- تتم اعمال البطانه ( الملو ) ويليها مباشرة في نفس اليوم اعمال الضهاره ( تشطيب السطح )
4- اعمال صواعد الكهرباء بالسلالم 
5- اعمال البياض للواجهات .
6- اعمال التمديدات للتغذية بالمياه 
7 - اعمال العزل للارضية الحمامات والمطابخ في حالة عزلها
8 - اعمال عزل الرطوبه والعزل الحرارى للسطح.
9- اعمال سحب السلك للدوائر المختلفة 
9 - اعمال سحب الكابلات للصواعد 
10 - اعمال التبليط للسطح 
11- اعمال التأسيس للدهانات للاسقف والحوائط وتشمل التجليخ والسيلر واوجه المعجون .
12- اعمال تمديدات الصحى ويشمل المواسير والوصلات للحمامات والمطابخ 
12- اعمال التبليط للارضيات او تشطيبها حسب نوع التشطيب .
13 - اعمال تشطيب حوائط الحمامات والمطابخ حسب تشطيبها .
14- اعمال تشطيب الواجهات ببنودها المختلفه .
15- اعمال تشطيب السلالم والمداخل .
16- اعمال تشطيب حتى الوجه النهائى للدهانات 
17 - تركيب القطع للصحى من احواض وقواعد وبنيوهات وخلافه
18 - اعمال تركيب الابواب والشبابيك بتشطيبها .
19 - اعمال تركيب اكسسوارت الكهرباء والمفاتيح والكشافات وخلافه
20 - اعمال الجلاء للارضيات . 
21 - اعمال تشطيب وجه نهائى للداهانات .
22- تركيب الخلاطات واكسسوارت الصحى
23- اعمال تشطيب الكهرباء بمشتملاتها .
22 - تركيب اكسسوارت الابواب والشبابيك .
23 - تركيب ورق الحائط 
24 - تركيب المرايات والبانوهات .
25 - مراجعة الدهانات ودهان الابواب وخلافه
26 - التلميع والنظافه والتسليم .
يتخلل البنود السابقه اعمال الاليكتروميكانيكال ان وجدت
مراحل عزل السطح : -
1- صب خرسانه الميول او الخرسانه الخفيفه light weight concrete في حالة تنفيذها بالسطح لتخليق الميول المطلوبه وفى الغالب يتم تنفيذها في الاسطح ذات المساحات الواسعه ويتم ذلك 
- عمل اوتار من المبانى 
- صب الخرسانه وفرمجتها بمنسوب الاوتار .
- عمل طبقة لياسه من الاسمنت والرمل .
- عمل رقبة الزجاجه بعمل استدارة للزوايا والحواف من نفس مونه اللياسه 
- تنفيذ عزل الرطوبه على حسب نوعه .
- اختبار العزل 
- تنفيذ العزل الحرارى على حسب نوعه سواء عن طريق الصب او عن طريق الالواح الجاهزة من الفوم .
- تنفيذ طبقة حماية اعلى العزل .
- تنفيذ اعمال التبليط للارضيات على حسب التشطيب .
هناك مدرسه آخرى تميل الى تنفيذ العزل الحرارى اولا ويليها عزل الرطوبه ويعيب هذه الطريقة عدم ظهور عيوب عزل الرطوبه في حالة وجود عيوب 
انا اميل الى الطريقة الاولى لدقتها . 
مراحل عزل حمامات السباحه 
- تنفيذ طبقة الخرسانه العاديه للارضيات لبشه
- تنفيذ اعمال مبانى بداير حمام السباحه
- تنفيذ طبقة عزل الرطوبه للارضيات والحوائط متصله 
- تنفيذ طبقة الحمايه للارضيات - صب الخرسانه المسلحة للارضيات ويليها الخرسانه المسلحة للحوائط
- تنفيذ طبقة عزل اسمنتى من الاديكور ام او غيرها لعزل الحوائط من الداخل .
- تشطيب الحمام من الداخل .
ومن الممكن تنفيذ الحوائط الخرسانيه اولا قبل تنفيذ المبانى ويليها طبقة العزل من الخارج والمبانى للحماية بعد ذلك مع العزل الداخلى بمواد عزل اسمنتيه
مراحل تنفيذ اعمال العزل للأساسات اللبشه
- تنفيذ طبقة الخرسانه العادية 
- تنفيذ اعمال مبانى بداير اللبشه
- تنفيذ اعمال العزل رولات من مواد مناسبة على حسب التوصيف
- تنفيذ طبقة حماية للعزل الافقى
- تنفيذ اعمال الحدادة والصب
مراحل عزل الحمامات والمطابخ 
- اعمال النظافة وعمل المرمات لسطح الخرسانه في حالة وجدوها
- اعمال طبقة اللياسه اسفل العزل وعمل رقبة الزجاجه
- تنفيذ طبقة العزل 
- اختبار العزل
- تنفيذ طبقة اللياسه اعلى العزل لحمايته
العزل الحرارى للحوائط الداخلية والخارجية 
تنفيذ حائطين من الطوب سمك 10 سم لكل منهما مع ترك مسافة 10 سم بينهما توضع بها طبقة العزل وبذلك يكون اجمالى سمك الحائط = 30 سم
عزل الصوت 
يتم تنفيذه قبل الطبقة النهائية للتشطيب 
بمعنى لو طلب تنفيذ عزل الصوت للحوائط مثلا 
يتم تنفيذ طبقة العزل على المبانى على حسب نوع العزل والشائع هو الصوف الصخرى وذلك لتوفره ورخص ثمنه 
ثم بعد ذلك على حسب التشطيب من الممكن تنفيذ تشطيب جيس بورد اعلاها 
او تنفيذ مبانى بجانب العزل يليها طبقات التشطيب المختلفة 
او تنفيذ تجاليد من الخشب اعلى علافات تثبت على العزل 
يتم ذلك حسب نوعية التشطيب 
واذا كان الغرض هو تقسيم المكان وعزله من الممكن تنفيذ ذلك بعمل حوائط من الواح الجبس بورد يوضع العزل بداخلها وتنفذ طبقتين من الجبس يليها طبقة العزل يليها طبقتين من الجبس
في حالة الاسقف يتم تنفيذها بنفس الطريقه 
اعمال الكهرباء
في البداية لا بد من الاشارة الى الطريقة التى يتم بها نقل الكهرباء ابتداء من المصدر وحتى موقع الاستهلاك
يتم نقل الكهرباء عبر كابلات عملاقة الى محطات الكهرباء وتسمى هذه الشبكة بشبكة الجهد المرتفع 
والجهد المرتفع : هو الجهد الذى يزيد عن 650 فولت 
بعدها يتم توزيع الكهرباء من المحطات الى المحولات وفى هذه المرحلة تكون ذو جهد متوسط وتسمى الشبكه هذه بشبكة الجهد المتوسط 
والجهد المتوسط : هو الجهد الذى يزيد على 250 ولا يتعدى 650 فولت .
بعدها تتم عملية تحويل الجهد من جهد متوسط داخل المحولات الى جهد منخفض خارج منها يتم توزيع هذا الجهد عبر الكابلات الى لوحات الكهرباء العموميه الى اللوحات الرئيسيه الخاصه بكل عقار ومنها الى اللوحات الفرعيه الخاصة بكل وحده ويكون الجهد في هذه المرحلة هو جهد منخفض وتسمى الشبكه بمكوناتها شبكة الجهد المنخفض 
والجهد المنخفض : هو الجهد الذى يزيد عن 30 فولت ولا يتعدى 250 فولت
تعريفات :-

* الفولت : هو الوحده العمليه لقياس الجهد
* الامبير : وحدة قياس التيار الكهربائى 
*الوات: وحدة قياس القدره
الكيلو وات : وحدة قدرة تساوى 1000 وات 
الكيلو وات / ساعه : وحدة قدره تساوى 1000 وات في الساعه الواحده
ما سيتم التركيز عليه هو شبكة الجهد المنخفض 
- يتم نقل الكهرباء من اللوحات العموميه بالشارع الى اللوحه الرئيسيه للمبنى عن طريق كابلات من الالومنيوم المسلح حسب مواصفات شركة توزيع الكهرباء وغالبا ما تكون كابلات 3*240 مم
- بعدها يتم توزيع الكهرباء من اللوحة الرئيسية للمبنى الى العداد الخاص بكل وحده او جزء من المبنى ويتم ذلك عن طريق كابلات من النحاس ( الصواعد ) ومن العداد عن طريق كابلات من النحاس بقطر اقل الى اللوحه الفرعيه الخاصة بكل وحده
تنقسم اعمال الكهرباء الى قسمين 
- اعمال شبكة الكهرباء وتشمل كل ما سبق
- اعمال شبكة التيار الخفيف : وتشمل كل ما يخص اعمال التليفونات والداتا والدش المركزى والاريال والانتركم وغيرها .
مراحل تنفيذ اعمال الكهرباء 
- قبل البدء في اعمال التنفيذ يتم توصيل عداد انشائى لاستخدام الكهرباء طوال مدة المشروع يتم ذلك 
بعد الانتهاء من اجراءات التراخيص حيث يتم التوجه الى شركة الكهرباء التابع لها المشروع بخطاب من التراخيص يفيد بعدم الممانعه في توصيل العداد الانشائى 
- اثناء تنفيذ اعمال الهيكل الخرسانى يتم تنفيذ التمديدات الخاصه بالتيار الكهربائى ( اعمال الخراطيم او المواسير) يتم ذلك بتنفيذ شبكة من الخراطيم بنفس توزيع الكهرباء للاسقف والحوائط 
مع ملاحظة ان اعمال التيار الكهربائى يتم تنفيذها بالكامل بالاسقف اما اعمال التيار الخفيف ففى المعتاد يتم تنفيذها اسفل الارضيات 
- مع الهيكل الخرسانى يتم تثبيت المواسير الخاصه بكابلات الصواعد على حسب عدد الصواعد ( ويتم ذلك حسب عدد الوحدات بالدور الواحد وعدد الادوار ) غالبا ما يتم تنفيذ تلك المواسير من ال pvc بعدد 5 مواسير لكل صاعد 4 للتيار وماسوره اضافيه spair يتم استخدامها عند الحاجه 
- اثناء تنفيذ اعمال البياض يتم تثبيت الخراطيم الخاصة بالمفاتيح والبرايز والمخارج المختلفة ويتم ربطها بالدوائر على حسب التصميم و يتم تجميع كل هذه الدوائر ( او اللنيات ) الى اللوحة الفرعية الخاصة بالوحده ( ومن الممكن علب بواط بالحوائط وذلك لعمل التريحات اللازمه للخطوط )
- بعد الانتهاء من اعمال البياض وقبل البدء في اعمال التشطيبات يتم سحب الاسلاك والكابلات الخاصه بالدوائر العموميه والدوائر الفرعيه ويتم توصيلها باللوحة 
- يتم تنفيذ الكابلات والاسلاك الخاصه بالتيار الخفيف مع ربط كل نوع الى الشبكه الخاصة به
- يتم تنفيذ اعمال الكابلات الخاصة بالصواعد وكذلك لوحة التوزيع الرئيسيه التى يتم ربط الصواعد عليها 
- بعد الانتهاء من اعمال التشطيبات بالكامل يتم الانتهاء من كافة الاجراءات الادارية الخاصة باجهزة المدن او الاحياء وكذلك شركة الكهرباء والتى تقوم بعمل مقايسه لتوصيل الكهرباء من اللوحات العموميه الى اللوحات الرئيسيه .
- بعدها يتم التقديم على العدادات الخاصة بالوحدات
أسعار المصنعيات فقط بدون خامات
م2 أرضيات ( جرانيت رخام بورسلين سيراميك بلاط باركيه ) 
اسعار تركيب الرخام والجرانيت ارضيات متوسط من 25 - 60 جم بدون التشطيب ( الجلاء والتلميع ) والسعر يعتمد على نوع الرخام او الجرانيت ومقاسه والتفاصيل الخاصه بالرسومات ان وجدت وكذلك الكميات التى سيتم تركيبها 
اسعار التشطيب للرخام تتراوح ما بين 30 - 40 جم شامله ملىء اللحامات والجلاء والتلميع بمراحله المختلفه
اسعار تركيب ارضيات سيراميك بلاطه عاديه تتراوح ما بين 15 – 20 جم
اسعار تركيب ارضيات بورسلين بدون رسومات ديكور تتراوح ما بين 25 - 35 جم
تزداد الاسعار السابقه في حالة الحوائط بنسبة 10 % تقريبا 
اسعار تركيب الباركيه مصنعيات فقط تتراوح ما بين 25 - 40 جم
اسعار تركيب الحوائط بورسلين قطع ليزر باستخدام المواد اللاصقه السعر يبدأ من 30 وحتى 50 جنيه للمتر المسطح

م2 دهانات ( داخلى خارجى ) 
اعمال الدهانات الداخليه
دهانات بلاستيك او ببوية الزيت
تشطيب عادى او متوسط = 8-12 جم
تشطيب مميز بديكورات حديثه = 15- 35 جم 
دهانات خارجيه على حسب التشطيب
- كومبليكو متوسط 15 -20 جم 
- دراى ميكس 4 - 6 جم غير شامل السقالات وغير شامل البياض
- سافيتو 4 - 6 جم غير شامل السقالات وغير شامل البياض

م2 بياض ( داخلى خارجى ) 
البياض الداخلى من 10- 18 جم 
البياض الخارجى من 20 -25 جم غير شامل السقالات 

م2 مبانى ( 25*12*6 سم ) 
المتر المسطح مبانى 9 - 11 جم
م3 مبانى ( 25*12*6 سم ) 
المتر المكعب مبانى من 70 - 85 جم


م2 أسقف معلقة 
سقف معلق من الواح ( مصنعيات ) = 20 - 30 جم شامل معالجه سطح الالواح بعد التركيب وتركيب الزوايا الميتال والشريط الفيبر
اسقف معلقه بلاطات ( مصنعيات ) من 15- 25 جم 

م2 قرميد
حسب النوع وطريقة التركيب والكميه ونوع السطح الذى سيركب عليه القرميد
وفى المتوسط يتراوح سعر التركيب من 20 - 30 جم والسعر غير شامل مصنعيات العلفات في حالة التركيب على خشب وغير شامل تجهيز الردم وعمل الميول في حالة التركيب على مونه 

م2 ورق حائط 
على حسب نوع الورق والسعر يتراوح من 10 الى 20 جم

م2 واجهة زجاجية
على حسب الواجهه وتفاصيل ونوع التشطيب المطلوب وتفاصيله

الاعمال الصحية 
بالعدد مصنعية تركيب تواليت بالتغذية والصرف الداخلى الفئة 280 جم
بالعدد مصنعية تركيب حوض بالتغذية والصرف الداخلى الفئة 220 جم
بالعدد مصنعية تركيب بانيو بالتغذية والصرف الداخلى الفئة 250 جم
بالعدد مصنعية تركيب سخان بالتغذية والصرف الداخلى الفئة 120 جم
بالعدد مصنعية تركيب بيبة الصرف الداخلى الفئة 50 جم
بالعدد مصنعية تركيب جالتراب الصرف الداخلى الفئة 50 جم
بالعدد مصنعية تركيب مبولة بالصرف والتغذيه الفئة 200 جم
بالعدد مصنعية اعادة تركيب حوض الفئة 80 جم
بالمتر الطولى مصنعية تركيب مواسير تغذية بالمياة بقطر 3/4 او 1 بوصه الفئة 10 جم
بالمتر الطولى مصنعية تركيب مواسير صرف قطر 2 بوصة الفئة 15 جم
بالمتر الطولى مصنعية تركيب مواسير صرف قطر 3 بوصة الفئة 20 جم
بالمتر الطولى مصنعية تركيب مواسير صرف قطر 4 بوصة الفئة 25 جم
م2 عزل ( قواعد لبشة حمامات سطح حوائط ( داخلى خارجى ) 
عزل بيتومين على البارد لزوم الاساسات وقصة الردم = 1.25- 2 جم / م2
عزل بيتومين على الساخن ( بيتومين مؤكسد ) لزوم الاساسات وقصة الردم = 3-5 جم / م2
عزل الحمامات( لفائف ) = 6 - 10 جم / م2 محمل عليه الوزرات
عزل الاسطح ( لفائف ) = 4 -6 جم / م2 محمل عليه الوزرات
عزل ذو اساس اسمنتى (مادة اديكور ام او غيرها) =7 - 9 جم / م2


اعمال النجارة مصنعيات 
في حالة التشطيب العادى ومستوى النجاره متوسط ( ابواب وشبابيك من الخشب السويدى )
مصنعية تركيب باب غرفه او باب حمام = 50 جم 
مصنعية تركيب باب شقه =60 جم
مصنعية تركيب باب بلكونه = 80 جم
مصنعية تركيب شباك شيش وزجاج = 60 جم

اما في حالة التشطيب الفندقى ( مستوى النجاره عالى جدا ) والخشب من قشرة الارو الماسيف او الزان
باب ضلفه واحده من 70 - 110 سم عرض = 150 جم
باب ضلفتين من 160 - 200 عرض = 250 جم
اسعار الكهرباء 
في حالة المنشأت العاديه ( الوحدات السكنيه والوحدات المشابهه )

تتراوح اسعار مصنعيات اعمال الكهرباء ابتداء من الخراطيم والمواسير حتى التشطيب الكامل بالمخرج كالتالى 
- مخرج اناره 35 - 45 جم
- مخرج ليد = 35 - 45 جم
- مخرج بريزه عاديه 35 - 45 جم
مخرج بريزة قوى (سخان - غساله - ماكينه حلاقه - مجفف ايدى ) =65- 80 جم
- مخرج تكييف = 65- 80 جم
- مخرج بريزه 380 = 70 - 80 جم

التيار الخفيف 
- مخرج تليفون = 30 -40 جم
- مخرج داتا = 30 - 40 جم
- مخرج تليفزيون = 30 - 40 جم

التشطيب 
تركيب سبوت لايت او ابليك = 10 - 15 جم
تركيب كشاف = 15- 20 جم
تركيب وتبوير لوحات الكهرباء
لوحة الكهرباء الرئيسيه من 500 – 600 جم
لوحة الكهرباء الفرعيه الخاصه بالوحده = 250 - 300 جم
م / طلعت محمد على
[email protected]





اسعار تشطيبات الشقق وديكورات الشقق بسعر 600 جم للمتر السعر يشمل الخامات والمصنعيات بشكل اجمالي 
وموصفات التشطيبات كتالي 
السباكة تاسيس 
يتم مد مواسير سباكة المانية الصنع ( ماركة بي ار ) ضمان 5سنة ( مع اجراء اختبارات الضغط من قبل الشركة للحصول علي الضمان ) لمياة الشرب 
يتم مد مواسير صرف ماركة الشريف لمياة الصرف 
يتم عمل دائرة مياة ساخنة للحمام والمطبخ 
يتم عمل صرف وتغذية لكلا من غسالة اطباق وغسالة اوتوماتيك 
السباكة تشطيب 
يتم تركيب خلاطات مصرية الصنع ضمان عشر سنوات يتم اختيار الموديل من قبل العميل 
يتم تركيب بانيو ضمان ثلاث سنوات 
يتم تركيب حوض وش وقاعدة تواليت الماني الصنع يتم الاختيار من قبل العميل للشركات ايديال استادر كليوبترا درفيت 
يتم تركيب حوض مطبخ فتحة ماركة فرنك سام 
يتم تركيب وصلات تغذية وصرف لكلا من غسالة اطباق غسالة اتوماتيك 
الكهرباء تاسيس 
يتم مد سلك سويدي الصنع 
يتم عمل 55 مفتاح انارة وتغذية للاجهزة 
يتم عمل دائرة انترنت 
يتم عمل دائرة دش 
يتم عمل دائرة تليفون 
يتم يتم عمل دائرة جهد مرتفع للمطبخ والتكيفات 
اعمال الدهانات 
يتم دهان عزل للحوائط
يتم دهان عدد 2 سكينة معجون 
يتم دهان عدد وش بطانة 
يتم دهان عدد وش دهان كمبيوتر يتم اختيار الالوان من قبل العميل 
الخامات المستخدمة للدهانات المعجون ماركة سيابس الدهانات ماركة اسكيب 
اعمال النجارة 
يتم تركيب باب خشبي لكل الغرف والمطبخ والحمام الباب محمل بعدد قشرة ارو 
يتم تركيب باب الشقة الرائيسي اندونيسي الصنع مع تركيب معبرة (تاج خارجي ) له 
اعمال الالموتيال 
يتم تركيب الموتيال( قطاع السعد) لكل الشبابيك والمنافذ
اعمال الاسقف 
يتم عمل مصيص وضهارة لكل الاسقف 
يتم عمل كرانيش للريسبشن
اعمال السراميك 
يتم تركيب سيراميك فرز اول من شركات الجوهرة او كليوبتر ا او رويال 
يتم اختيار الموديلات والالوان من قبل العميل 
ثانيا فترة العمل 40 يوم وبعدها تستلم الشقة

اسعار مصنعيات محارة الحوائط سعر تجاري 12 جم للمتر للحوائط الداخلية للشقق 
أسعار مصنعيات محارة للحوائط سعر ميزان (ادة واوتار ) من 13 الي 17 جم للمتر للحوائط الداخلية للشقق 
اسعار مصنعيات محارة الحوائط الخارجية (الواجهات ) سعر تجاري 25 جم للمتر للحوائط الخارجية والواجهات للفلل والعمارات 
اسعار مصنعية المحارة للواجهات الخارجية سعر ميزان وادة واوتار 35 جم للمتر 

اسعار المحارة للاعمال الخارجية السعر يشمل الخامات والمصنعيات والسقالات 
مصنعيات الواجهة محارة و مصنعية معجون و مصنعيات دهانات و السقالات الخشبية 60جم للمتر
مصنعيات الواجهة محارة و رش فطيسة و السقالات الخشبية 40جم للمتر
مصنعيات الواجهة محارة و مواد كمياويات البناء الحديثة (مادة ) 45 جم للمتر

اسعار تركيب السيراميك 25 جم و 35 جم للبورسلين و40 جم للرخام 

تركيب الالوميتال بسعر 350 جم للمتر قطاع السعد عريض 
و 600 جم قطاع بي اس الصغير 
و700 جم لقطاع البي اس الوسط
800 جم قطاع بي اس
900 جم قطاع بي اس الجامبو ( الدابل)
السعر يشمل قطاعات الالوميتال والزجاج والشيش والتركيب والنقل لجميع انحاء الجمهورية

اسعار مصنعيات تأسيس الكهرباء في التشطيبات الداخلية 
توزيع الاضاءة علي الاسقف والحوائط للمساعدة في تنفيذ الديكورات بشكل متكامل 
يتم عمل 55 مفتاح انارة وتغذية للاجهزة 
دائرة تكييف 
دائرة انترنت 
دائرة دش 
دائرة تليفون 
دائرة جهد مرتفع للمطبخ 
اعادة توزيع الجهد الدخلي وفقا لما يتناسب مع شدة التيار
سعر النقطة 25 جم

تركيب باركيه مصرى(70)جم للمتر بالتركيب والمصنعيه
تركيب باركيه صينى(70)جم للمتر بالمصنعيه والتركيب
تركيب باركيه تركى(90)جم للمتر بالمصنعيه والتركيب
تركيب باركيه المانى(90)جم للمتر بالتركيب والمصنعيه
تركيب باركيه السويدى (350)جم للمتر بالتركيب والمصنعيه
الباركيه مسمار مصرى بالتركيب والمصنعيه (500)جم للمتر

اسعار ومصنعيات السقف الساقط ( اعمال حديد وشبك ) 350 جم للمتر ومدة التنفيذ 15 يوم 
اسعار ومصنعيات السقف الساقط وبيت نور جبسون بورد ( الالواح ) 100 جم للمتر حسب التصميم

مصنعيات تركيب الابواب والنجارة للشقق 2000جم 
وايضا يوجد اسعار مميزة جدا للابواب الاندونيسي للغرف والباب الرئيسي سعر الباب للغرف تشطيب سوبر لوكس 350 جم للباب اما باب الشقة زان اندونيسي 900 جم واسعار خاصة جدا جدا للبرور والحلي والاكر واكسسوارات الابواب الخشبية

اسعار مصنعيات تأسيس الكهرباء في التشطيبات الداخلية 
توزيع الاضاءة علي الاسقف والحوائط للمساعدة في تنفيذ الديكورات بشكل متكامل 
يتم عمل 55 مفتاح انارة وتغذية للاجهزة 
دائرة تكييف 
يتم عمل دائرة انترنت 
يتم عمل دائرة دش 
يتم عمل دائرة تليفون 
يتم عمل دائرة جهد مرتفع للمطبخ 
اعادة توزيع الجهد الدخلي وفقا لما يتناسب مع شدة التيار 
سعر المصنعيات 3000 جم​*


----------



## egyptsystem (23 يوليو 2014)

*فى انتظار استكمال الروشته المختصره للمهندس الخريج
باذن الله​*


----------



## aymanallam (23 يوليو 2014)

:20:


طلعت محمد علي قال:


> بسم الله. والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله . وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا .
> 
> 
> ​انها دعوة اقدمها لكم لنتناقش فى اسعار التنفيذ للاعمال المختلفة . على مستوى البلاد العربية .على ان يشمل تحليل السعر للبند نفسه يشمل اسعار الخامات الداخله فيه . واسعار المصنعيات
> ...


----------



## egyptsystem (23 يوليو 2014)

*

aymanallam قال:



:20:

أنقر للتوسيع...


فى انتظار استكمال الروشته المختصره للمهندس الخريج
باذن الله​*


----------



## egyptsystem (23 يوليو 2014)

*م2 واجهات زجاجية
فى حالة ظهور الاطار المعدنى الحامل 400 دولار
فى حالة عدم ظهور الاطار المعدنى الحامل 700 دولار​*


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (23 يوليو 2014)

اسعار الحفربسعر اليوم ( سعر مقاول الباطن بدون اى اضافات ):-
م3 حفر في تربه رمليبون نقل المخلفات = 5- 7 جنيه / م3 
م3 حفر في تربه طينيه رطبه (باستخدام الحفار)حفر فقط = 8 - 12 جنيه / م3
م3 حفر في تربه طفليه متماسكه = 8 - 15 جنيه / م3 
م3 حفر في تربه طفليه متصلبه = 15 - 25 جنيه / م3
م3 حفر في تربه حجر جبرى = 20 - 30 جنيه / م3 
م3 حفر في تربه صخريه ( باستخدام الجاكوش ) = 50 - 60 جنيه / م3 

اسعار نقل المخلفات على حسب المسافه والزمن المستغرق 
م3 نقل مخلفات لمسافه 20 كم بمتوسط 20 دقيقه ذهاب و20 دقيقه في العوده = 8 - 12 جنيه 




اسعار الردم بسعر اليوم : - 

م3 مصنعيات ردم باستخدام الرمال النظيفه = 1.5 - 3 جنيه / م3 
م3 مصنعيات تنفيذ تربة احلال من الرمل النظيف = 2.5 - 4 جنيه / م3 
م3 مصنعيات تنفيذ تربه احلال من الزلط والرمل = 7- 10 جنيه / م3 

باليوميه ايجار هراس لزوم دمك الارضيات = 800 -1200 جنيه / يوم


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (23 يوليو 2014)

اسعار تنفيذ الخرسانه العادية مصنعيات بسعر اليوم ( سعر مقاول الباطن ):-
- م3 اعمال نجارة للأساسات قواعد منفصله = 60 - 80 جنيه / م3
- م3 اعمال نجارة للأساسات لبشه = 10 - 20 جنيه / م3


اسعار تنفيذ الخرسانه المسلحه مصنعيات فقط ( سعر مقاول الباطن ) شامل العده الخشبيه 
- الاساسات قواعد منفصله = 150 جنيه / م3 
- م3 نجارة وحداده للأساسات لبشه = 80 - 100 جنيه / م3 
الاعمدة والاسقف 
1فى حالة الاسقف بلاطات وكمر 
م3 نجارة وحداده للدور الارضى = 170 - 190 جنيه / م3 
تضاف علاوه 10 جنيه لكل دور ارتفاع 

2- في حالة الاسقف فلات سلاب مصمته او مفرغه 
م3 نجارة وحداده للدور الارضى 150 - 170 جنيه 
تضاف علاوه 10 جنيه / م3 لكل دور اعلى الدور الارضى 
3- في حالة اسقف الكمرات المتقاطعه 
يعتمد على ارتفاع الدور
في حالة ارتفاع الدور 4 - 6 م3 والشده المستخدمه شده خشبيه م3 = 250 - 300 جنيه
في حالة ارتفاع الاسقف من 6- 9 م والشدهالمستخدمه شده خشبيه = 350 - 450 جنيه 


اسعار اعمال الفرمجة :-
م3 فرمجة للأساسات والاعمدة والاسقف شامله اعمال الهز والتسويه = 4 -6 جنيه / م3


----------



## egyptsystem (23 يوليو 2014)

*الخرسانه المسلحه :-
العوامل التى تحدد تكلفة تنفيذ اعمال الخرسانه
1- الخامات
حديد
خرسانه
2- المصنعيات
- النجارة
- الحدادة
-الصب
3- الشده المستخدمه في التنفيذ ونوعها ومكوناتها
اولا الخامات :
- تغير الاسعار بشكل متزايد ومستمر على مستوى العالم وعدم ثباته
- ارتباط تلك الصناعات الثقيلة بالطاقة واسعار المنتجات البترولية المختلفة واسعار الغاز الطبيعى
اعتقد أن حادثه تحدث هنا او هناك او خبر سياسى او اقتصادى يؤثر مباشرة على اسعار النفط واسعار الغاز الطبيعى ومن ثم يمتد ذلك التأثير الى تلك الصناعات المهمة ومنها الحديد والاسمنت .
ومن هنا نلاحظ العوامل العديدة والتغيرات الغير المحتملة والغير متوقعه التى تحدث فى اى وقت من الاوقات .
- دعم الطاقة ورفع الدعم وعدم رفع الدعم ورفع الدعم كليا ورفع الدعم جزئيا اعتقد انها كلها مصطلحات مهمة تشير الى أن سياسة الحكومات على المدى القصير والبعيد تحدد اسعار السوق بشكل كبير
- اعتقد أن وضوح الرؤى للحكومات واتباع سياسات محددة ومعروفة سلفا مع وضع الخطط طويلة الاجل يساعد كثيرا فى فهم مجريات السوق وتحرك الاسعار ومدى الزيادة المتبعة .
- الضرائب المباشرة التى تفرضها الحكومات على المصانع مباشرة ومنها ضريبة الارباح الصناعية وضريبة المبيعات وكذلك الدمغات الخاصة وغيرها والتى يتم خصمها من المنبع ( من المصنع ) تؤثر بكل تأكيد تأثيرا مباشرا على سعر المنتج النهائى
فى دولة مثل مصر تفرض الحكومه ضريبة مبيعات بقيمة ثابتة 10 %
يتم تطبيقها فى كل المصانع على سعر المنتج مباشرة ومنها مصانع الحديد والاسمنت و تدرس الحكومة فرض زيادة فى ضريبة المبيعات بقيمة 7% وهذا الخبر غير مؤكد يتم تداوله ونفيه وتأكيده وعدم صحته وهكذا
عدم وضوح الاستراتجيات وعدم القدرة على تطبيقها يصعب من مسئولية ( المقاول ) فى دراسة الاسعار ووضع اسعار يتم تطبيقها على فترة مشروع قد تكون ليست بالقصيرة و اعتقد انها من اصعب الامور التى تمر على المقاول عند تحليل السعر فهو فى حيرة من امره
بالاضافة الى العوامل السابقة فلكل دولة خصوصيتها فى تحديد قيمة الاسعار للمنتجات المختلفة و يتم ذلك بتطبيق سياسات معينة ومنها تطبيق اتفاقيات دولية معينة تسمح بتبادل السلع
او فرض جمارك بقيم معينة كذلك للسلع المختلفة 
او حظر استيراد سلع معينة .
- عامل النقل للخامات من العوامل المهمة فكلما بعد موقع المشروع عن موقع التصنيع والتوزيع يزداد السعر
فمثلا ما يخص حديد التسليح فتجد اسعار محافظات الصعيد تزداد بقيمة حوالى 100 جنية للطن عن سعره داخل القاهرة الكبرى .
2- اما فيما يخص المصنعيات
النجارة والحدادة والصب 
فلا يخفى على احد التطور الهائل الذى حدث فى شدات النجارة على سبيل المثال فمن الشدات الخشبية التقليدية ( العروق واللتزانة ) الى الشدات المعدنية المختلفة واستخدام الواح البليوود الى الشدات الهيدروليكية
والملاحظ انه كلما زاد هذا التطور فأن قيمة الشدة نفسها يزداد سعرها وتقل قيمة المصنعية فالمجهود المبذول فى شدة معدنية جاهرة يقل كثيرا عن المجهود الذى يتطلبة عمل شدة خشبية 
وحسب امتلاك الشركة او المقاول لتلك الشدات اوالشدات خشبية تتحدد التكاليف
اما فيما يخص اعمال الصب فلا يخفى على احد التطور الهائل الذى حدث فى طرق الصب من طرق صب تقليدية ( بالقروانه والجردل ) الى استخدام الخلاطات الى محطات الخرسانة الجاهزة بانواعها وتجهيزاتها المختلفة وانواع البامب المتحرك او الثابت الى معدات احدث ( احد منتجات الشركات الاوربية عربة ترانس ميكس تعمل كمحطة متنقله تجهز وتصب فى نفس التوقيت)
وكلما كانت التكنولوجيا متوفرة فى اعتقادى سيؤثر ذلك بالايجاب على التكاليف ومن ثم السعر 
اعتقد أن التفكير فى استخدام طرق تقليدية فى الصب بات من الماضى
ومع ذلك فنحن مضطرين لاستخدامه فى اوقات كثيرة لظروف شتى ومن ثم وجب علينا تحليل السعر حسب المكونات والطريقة التقليدية فى الصب
1. اسعار الخامات في المتوسط
حديد التسليح طن = يتراوح من 5500 جم
الاسمنت البورتلاندى العادى يتراوح ما بين 740 - 770 جم / طن
اسعار الصب : على حسب محتوى الاسمنت وجهد الخرسانه وطريقة الصب المتبعه
اسعار المصنعيات شامله العده الخشبيه
- الاساسات
قواعد منفصله من 150 - 180 جم / م3
لبشه خرسانه عاديه
من 100 - 120 جم / م3
الاعمدة والاسقف للدور الارضى من 160 الى 200 جم / م3
الاعمدة والاسقف للدور المتكرر نفس الاسعار السابقه يضاف اليها علاوه 10 جنية / م3 للدور الواحد
تقل تلك الاسعار في حالة الاسقف flat slab بنسبه تصل الى حوالى 10 %
الاسعار السابقه هى متوسط الاسعار المبدئيه وكل حاله تختلف عن الاخرى ولكل منشأ ظروفه الخاصه به والتى تؤثر بكل تأكيد على السعر
والى بنود الاعمال مباشرة والتى تحتوى على الكثير من التفاصيل
خرسانة مسلحة للأساسات :- بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الأساسات [ قواعد منفصلة ] حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات التنفيذية والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادي للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهزالميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
يشمل بند الاساسات قواعد منفصله القواعد والسملات والشدادات في حالة وجودها
التكاليف المباشره :-
1- حديد التسليح : - نقوم بحساب كمية الحديد / م3 حسب تفريدة الحديد ( طريقة رص وتوزيع الحديد )
وذلك بقسمة كمية الحديد / كمية الخرسانه المسلحة للقواعد وتشمل كمية الحديد الحديد المستخدم لاشارات الاعمدة حيث يتم تحميل كميته على القواعد
وكذلك تشمل الحسابات كميات الحديد للسملات والشدادات وبادىء السلم وخلافه
في المتوسط تكون كمية الحديد للأساسات قواعد منفصله من 75 - 85 كجم / م3 وتؤخذ في المتوسط 80 كجم / م3
وبالتالى تكلفة حديد التسليح = 80 * 5.5 = 440 جم / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جم / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جم / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر 170 جم / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 4 جم / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جم / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 440 + 5+330+170 + 4+5 = 954 جم / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 954 *.5 = 477 جم / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 954 + 477 = 1431 جم / م3

في حالة وجود عدة خشبيه لدى الشركة وتم اسناد اعمال الحدادة والنجاره بدون عدة لمقاول باطن ستكون تكلفة المصنعيات كالتالى
- اعمال الحدادة للأساسات = 30 - 35 جم / م3
- اعمال النجارة = 70 - 85 جم / م3
- هالك الخشب يتم حسابه في المتوسط =15- 20 جم / م3
وبالتالى ستكون تكلفة المتر المكعب = 30 + 80 + 20 = 130 جم / م3
واذا ما قورن الفرق في التكاليف في حالة اسناد الاعمال لمقاول باطن بعده او بدون سيكون الفرق
= 170- 130 = 40 جم / م3
او ما يعادل كنسبة = 40 / 1430 * 100 = 2.8 % او ما يقل عن 3 % من سعر البند
في حالة وجود نسب عاليه من الاملاح والكبريتات يستخدم اسمنت مقاوم للكبريتات وتكون صيغة البند :-
خرسانة مسلحة للأساسات :- بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الأساسات [ قواعد منفصلة ] حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات التنفيذية والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي مقاوم للكبريتات للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
نفس تكاليف البند السابق فقط سيزداد تكلفة منتج الخرسانه بنفس النسبه في زيادة سعر الاسمنت من اسمنت بورتلاندى عادى الى اسمنت مقاوم للكبريتات
الفرق في السعر في حدود 50 جم / طن
تكلفة الخرسانه ستزداد بقيمة 50 *7 / 20 = 17.5 جم / م3
مما سيؤدى الى زيادة سعر البند في حدود 25 جم / م3
سيكون السعر الاجمالى م3 = 1455 جم / م3

خرسانة مسلحة للأساسات ( قواعد شريطيه ) :-
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الأساسات [ قواعد شريطية ] حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات التنفيذية والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي مقاوم للكبريتات للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
نفس طريقة التحليل السابقه فقط متوسط كمية الحديد سيكون اعلى واسعار المصنعيات ستكون اقل
- كمية الحديد في المتوسط ستكون في حدود 95 - 100 كجم / م3
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 100 *55= 550 جم
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جم / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جم / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر 120 جم / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 4 جم / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جم / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 550 + 5+330+120 + 4+5 = 1014 جم / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1014 *.5 = 507 جم / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 1014 + 507 = 1521 جم / م3

خرسانة مسلحة للأساسات ( لبشه مسلحه ) :-
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الأساسات [ لبشه مسلحه ] حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادى للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
- كمية الحديد في المتوسط ستكون في حدود 50 - 60 كجم / م3
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 55 *5.5= 302 جم
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جم / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جم / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر 100 جم / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 3 جم / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 4 جم / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 302 + 5+330+100 + 3+4 = 744 جم / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 744 *.5 = 372 جم / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 744 + 372 = 1116 جم / م3

خرسانة مسلحة للحوائط السانده :-
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الحوائط السانده حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادى للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
- كمية الحديد في المتوسط ستكون في حدود 100 - 110 كجم / م3
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 105 *5.5= 577 جم
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جم / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جم / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر 170 جم / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 5 جم / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جم / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 577 + 5+330+170 + 5+5 = 1092 جم / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1092 *.5 = 546 جم / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 1092 + 546 = 1638 جم / م3

خرسانة مسلحة للخوازيق:- بالمتر الطولي توريد وعمل خوازيق ميكانيكي بالتفريغ من الخرسانة المسلحة بالأبعاد والأطوال والتسليح المبين باللوحات التنفيذية وخرسانة الخازوق ذات محتوي اسمنتي لا يقل عن 400كجم أسمنت بولاتلاندي عادي للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الأنشائية مع الدمك الميكانيكي جيدا و المعالجة وعلي ان تحقق الخرسانة رتبة لا تقل عن 300 كجم/سم2 والسعر يشمل اجراء اختبار التحميل ويشمل كل ما يلزم حسب اصول الصناعه والمواصفات قطر 40 سم
( مثال : خوازيق قطر 40 سم وباجمالى طول 20 م .. والتسليح 8 قطر 16 مم وبطول 12 م وكانات حلزونيه قطر 8 مم والمسافه البينيه 15 سم )
كمية الحديد للخازوق الواحد = 8 ×12×1.58= 152 كجم
كانات بقطر 8 مم بطريقة تقريبه = 35 كجم
اجمالى الحديد = 152+35 = 187 كجم
اجمالى كمية الخرسانه للخازوق الواحد = 3.14 * 0.2*0.2*20= 2.5 م3
باضافه كمية 0.25 م3 هالك خرسانه بعد صب الخازوق
اجمالى الخرسانه = 2.5 + 0.25= 2.75 م3
حساب التكاليف المباشره :-
كمية الحديد = 187 * 5.5 = 1028 جم
مصنعيات الحديد شامل اللحام = 200 جم للخازوق الواحد
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحه
تكلفة م3 خرسانه جهد 300 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت لا يقل عن 400 كجم / م3 شامل اضافات مؤخرات الشك وشامل الصب باستخدام البامب التكلفه = 400 جم / م3
تكلفة الخازوق الواحد = 400 × 2.75 = 1100 جم
اجمالى تكلفة الخازوق من الخامات والصب = 1028 +200+1100 = 2328 جم
تكلفة المتر الطولى = 2328 / 20 = 116.4 جم / م . ط
تكلفة المتر الطولى باستخدام ماكينة الخوازيق = 50 - 60 جم / م .ط ( حسب عدد الخوازيق )
اجمالى التكلفة للمتر الطولى = 116.4 +55 = 171.4 جم
التكلفة الغير مباشرة وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 171.4*0.5= 85.7 جم / م.ط
اجمالى السعر للمتر الطولى =171.4+ 85.7 = 257 جم / م.ط ( تقريبا )

خرسانة مسلحة للاعمدة :-
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الاعمدة والحوائط حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادى للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
التكاليف المباشرة :-
تتباين كمية حديد التسليح للاعمدة ( لكل م3 ) من منشأ لاخر على حسب التصميم وعدد الادوار والاحمال على المنشأ وغيرها وتتراوح في المتوسط ما بين 140 كجم - 180 كجم / م3 في المنشأت العادية الى ما يزيد عن 200 كجم / م3 لمنشأت اخرى ويجب حساب كمية الحديد للاعمدة بعناية تامه 
وفى هذا المثال ستتم الدراسه على كمية حديد 160 كجم / م3 لمنشأ يتكون من خمسة ادوار
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 160 *5.5= 880 جم / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 8 جم / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جم / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر لاعمدة للدور الارضى = 170 جم / م3
اضافة علاوه 10 جنية لكل دور تكون اجمالى العلاوة = 4 * 10 = 40 جم
تكلفة الدور الاخير = 170 + 40 = 210 جم / م3
متوسط التكلفة للمصنعيات كمتوسط للمبنى ككل = ( 170 + 210 ) / 2 = 190 جم / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 10 جم / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جم / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 880 + 8+330+190 + 10+5 = 1423 جم / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1423 *.5 = 711.5 جم / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 1423 + 711.5 = 2134.5 جم / م3 ( 2135 تقريبا )

خرسانة مسلحة للهيكل الخرسانى ( بلاطات مصمته وكمرات وسلالم ):-
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة للهيكل الخرسانى لزوم البلاطات المصمته والكمر والسلالم حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادى للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل على الوجة الاكمل
التكاليف المباشرة :-
كمية حديد التسليح للاسقف المصمته ( بلاطات وكمر ) تتراوح في المتوسط 100 كجم / م3
وفى هذا المثال ستتم الدراسه على كمية حديد 100 كجم / م3 لمنشأ يتكون من خمسة ادوار
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 100 *5.5= 550 جم / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جم / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جم / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر للدور الارضى = 170 جم / م3
اضافة علاوه 10 جنية لكل دور تكون اجمالى العلاوة = 4 * 10 = 40 جم
تكلفة الدور الاخير = 170 + 40 = 210 جم / م3
متوسط التكلفة للمصنعيات كمتوسط للمبنى ككل = ( 170 + 210 ) / 2 = 190 جم / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 4 جم / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جم / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 880 + 5+330+190 + 4+5 = 1084 جم / م3

التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1423 *.5 = 542 جم / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 1084 + 542 = 1626 جم / م3

خرسانة مسلحة سمك 15 سم للارضيات slab on grade :-
بالمتر المسطح توريد و عمل خرسانة مسلحة للارضيات بسمك 15 سم وشبكتين حديد تسليح 6 قطر 12 مم فى الأتجاهين علوي وسفلي والخرسانه ذات جهد 250 كجم / سم2 على الا يقل محتوى الاسمنت عن 350 كجم / م3 مع الهز الميكانيكى جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته وكل ما يلزم لنهو العمل على الوجه الاكمل
التكاليف المباشرة :-
كمية حديد التسليح للمتر المسطح = 24 * 0.888 = 21.3 كجم
اضافة نسبة هالك 3 % = 21.3 * 0.03 = 0.7 كجم / م2
اجمالى كمية الحديد = 22 كجم / م2
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 22 *5.5= 121 جم / م2
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 1 جم / م2
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط = 330 جم / م3
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 330 * 0.15 = 49.5 جم / م2
اعمال الحداده = 5 جم / م2
فى المعتاد يتم صب طبقة خرسانة الارضيه تحددها اعمال المبانى اى بدون اعمال نجاره اما فى حالة الحالات التى تتطلب اعمال نجاره يتم حساب تكلفة المتر المسطح على حسب الحاله
اعمال الفرمجه والهز تكلفة المتر المسطح =0.75 جم / م2
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 0.5 جم / م2
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 121 + 1+49.5+5 + 0.75+0.5 = 177.75جنية / م2 تقريبا 178 جم / م2
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 178 *.5 = 89 جم / م2
سعر المتر المكعب = 178+ 89 = 267 جم / م2

البلاطات الممسوسه من الخرسانة المسلحة سمك 15 سم :-
بالمتر المسطح توريد و عمل خرسانة مسلحة للبلاطات الممسوسه بسمك 15 سم مع تنفيذ شبكة من حديد التسليح 6 قطر 12 مم فى الأتجاهين والخرسانه ذات جهد 300 كجم /سم2 على الا يقل محتوى الاسمنت عن 400 كجم / م3 مع الهز الميكانيكى جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي باستخدام الهليكوبتر مع استخدام hardener للسطح والتقطيع باستخدام المنشار فى الاتجاهين وكل ما يلزم لنهو العمل على الوجه الاكمل طبقا لاصول الصناعة والمواصفات
التكاليف المباشرة :-
يتم تنفيذ البند السابق بعمل شرائح باستخدام الكمر المعدنى بارتفاع 15 سم
وبعرض لا يزيد عن 6 م وفى المعتاد يتم تنفيذه كل 4.05 م وذلك لسببين
1- سهولة التنفيذ لاعمال التسويه للسطح والقد والفرمجه
2- تقليل هالك الحديد حيث يتم تقطيع السيخ ( 12 م ) على ثلاثة اجزاء كل 4 م
ويتم بعدها تقطيع البلاطات فى نفس الاتجاة كل 4.05 على نفس التقسيم للبلاطات 
وفى الاتجاة الاخر كل 4 او 5 او 6 م 
يتم الربط بين شرائح البلاطات باستخدام dowels بطول 65 مرة قطر السيخ المستخدام ويتم ذلك بتثبيت ذلك الحديد فى فتحات موجودة بالكمر المعدنى او يتم فتحها بالكمرات على حسب العدد 

كمية حديد التسليح للمتر المسطح = 12 * 0.888 = 10.65 كجم / م2
حديد الربط بين البلاطات = ( 6*.6 *0.888 ) / 4 = 0.8 كجم / م2
اضافة نسبة هالك 3 % = 11.45* 0.03 = 0.35 كجم / م2
اجمالى كمية الحديد = 11.8 كجم / م2
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 11.8 *5.5= 65 جم / م2
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 0.5 جم / م2
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 300 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 400 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط = 370 جم / م3
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 370 * 0.15 = 55.5 جم / م2
اعمال الحداده = 2 جم / م2
اعمال النجارة باستخدام الكمر المعدنى واعمال الفرمجة والتسويه والمس والتقطيع =10 جم /م2
اعمال استخدام مصلبات السطح hardener معدل الاستهلاك متوسطه 4 كجم / م2
سعر الطن فى المتوسط من 2400 جم / طن
تكلفة المتر المسطح من مصلبات السطح = 4*2.4 = 9.6 جم / م2
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 0.5 جم / م2
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 65 + 0.5+55.5+2 + 10+9.6+0.5 = 143 جم / م2
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 143 *.5 = 71.5 جم / م2
سعر المتر المكعب = 143+ 71.5 = 214.5 جم / م2

11- بلاطات الاسقف الهوردى
hollow block slabs
ويستخدم هذا النوع من البلاطات في المساحات الكبيره والتى تتطلب سمك كبير لتغطية قيمة العزوم وكذلك قيم الترخيم ومن ثم نلجأ لا ستخدام هذا النوع من البلاطات والتى تتميز بوزن اقل من البلاطات المصمته وبلاطات ال flat slab
ويتكون هذا النظام من عدة عناصر
1- الاعصاب ويتم تنفيذها بين البلوكات وقد تكون في اتجاه واحد او اتجاهين .
2- البلوكات والتى يتم تنفيذها في منتصف البلاطات وقد تكون البلوكات عباره عن طوب اسمنتى او بلوكات من الحجر الجيرى او بلوكات من الفوم foam .
3- المخدات
4- الكمرات
ولتحليل سعر المتر المكعب من بلاطات الهودرى لابد من الالمام الجيد بنوع البلوكات المستخدمه واحجامها وسعرها وكذلك الحساب الدقيق لكميات الحديد بالبلاطات والتى تتنوع ما بين حديد الاعصاب وحديد الكمرات وكذلك حديد المخدات وحديد البلاطة اعلى الاعصاب .
وكذلك من العوامل المؤثره نوع الشده المسخدمة وارتفاع السقف 
بالمتر المكعب خرسانه مسلحة لبلاطات الاسقف المفرغه hollow block ذات الاعصاب في الاتجاهين والبلوكات مصنوعه من الفوم المفرغ سمك 20 سم وبغطاء من الخرسانه المسلحة سمك 7 سم حسب الابعاد الموضحة بالرسومات وبخرسانه لا يقل اجهادها عن 250 كجم / سم2 بعد 28 يوم وبمحتوى اسمنت لا يقل عن 350 كجم / م3 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو الاعمال على الوجه الاكمل حسب اصول الصناعه والمواصفات مما جميعه بالمتر المكعب 
التكاليف المباشرة :-
كمية حديد التسليح للاسقف الهوردى تتراوح في المتوسط 120 كجم / م3 الى 130 كجم / م3
وفى هذا المثال ستتم الدراسه على كمية حديد 125 كجم / م3
تكلفة حديد ا لتسليح = 125 *5.5= 687.5 جم / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جم / م3
البلاطات عباره عن خرسانه مسلحه وبلوكات من الفوم يتم حساب نسبة الخرسانه الى نسبة البلوكات في كامل مسطح السقف وفى المعتاد تتراوح النسبة في المتوسط بنسبة 2/3 الى 1/ 3 خرسانه الى بلوكات على التوالى
تكلفة المتر المكعب من بلاطة السقف من الخرسانه
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جم / م3
تكلفة م3 من بلاطات السقف = 330*2/3 = 220 جم / م3
تكلفةالفوم للمتر المكعب الواحد من السقف
سعر الفوم كمتوسط = 900 جم / م3
تكلفة الفوم = 900 *1/3 = 300 جم / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط السعر= 250 جم / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 4 جم / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جم / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 687.5 + 5+220+300+250 + 4+5 = 1471.5 جم / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1471.5 *.5 = 735.25 جم / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 2207 جم / م3

12 -paneled beam slabs
ويستخدم هذا النوع من البلاطات في الفراغات الكبيره كالقاعات بأنواعها حيث تكون البلاطات بمساحات كبيره تصل الى 150 م2
وهو عباره عن شبكة من الكمرات المتقاطعه فى الاتجاهين تكون فيما بينها بلاطات ذات مساحات صغيره بابعاد تتراوح ما بين 2 - 5 م وفى هذا النوع من البلاطات تعمل الكمرات كشبكه لا يحمل اى منها الاخر حيث لا يوجد كمره حامله وكمره محموله وهناك شروط لا بد ان تتحقق حتى نضمن عدم حمل اى من الكمرات للاخرى وهى :-
1- لا بد ان تكون الكمرات من الخرسانه المسلحه ومن نفس المكونات ونفس الخرسانه وبنفس الاجهاد
2- يجب ان يكون ابعاد قطاع الكمرات متساوى اى يكون الارتفاع والعرض واحد لكل الكمرات
3- يجب ان يكون طول الكمرات متساوى تقريبا
وهناك عدة انواع من بلاطات البانلد بيم
1- simple panelled beam slab
وفيها تكون البلاطه غير ممتده في اى من الاتجاهين ويكون الارتكاز على اربعة اعمدة
2- continuos panelled beam salb
وفيها تكون البلاطة ممتده في اى من الاتجاهين او كلامهما
3- skew panelled beam salb
وفيها تكون البلاطه مقسمة بكمرات في اتجاه قطرى ( في اتجاه مائل )
4- panelled frams
وفيها تكون الكمرات المتقاطعه مرتكزه على اعمده وبالتالى تعمل مع الاعمدة ك fram
تحليل الاسعار :-
نفس طريقة تحليل الاسعار لاى بلاطه سقف مرتكزه على كمرات
فقط الاختلاف يكون في عدة نقاط اهمها
1- في المعتاد تستخدم هذه البلاطات في المساحات الكبيره والتى عادة يكون ارتفاعها كبير كالقاعات ومن ثم فان الشدة تكون معقدة بعض الشىء وتكاليفها تكون عالية
2- اسعار المصنعيات للحدادة والنجارة تكون اعلى
3- فك الشده يكون بعد فتره اطول ومن ثم يؤخذ ذلك في الحسبان عند تحليل السعر
4- نسبة حديد التسليح للمتر المكعب تكون اكبر وتصل في المتوسط الى 140 كجم / م3
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانه مسلحة لبلاطات الاسقف ذات الكمرات المتقاطعه من النوع CONTINOUS PANELLED BEAM حسب الابعاد والتسليح الموضح بالرسومات وبخرسانه لا يقل اجهادها عن 300 كجم / سم2 بعد 28 يوم وبمحتوى اسمنت لا يقل عن400 كجم / م3 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو الاعمال على الوجه الاكمل حسب اصول الصناعه والمواصفات مما جميعه بالمتر المكعب 
المعطيات :-
-Continous paneled beam slab
- نسبة الحديد 140 كجم / م3
- ارتفاع السقف 9 م
- اجهاد الخرسانه = 300 كجم / سم2
التكاليف المباشرة :-
تكلفة حديد ا لتسليح = 140 *5.5= 770 جم / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جم / م3
تكلفة الصب باجهاد 300 كجم / سم2 = 370 جم / م3
تكلفة المصنعيات لاعمال الشدة بارتفاع 9 م واعمال الحداده مع ترك الشده لوقت يتراوح ما بين 20 الى 25 يوم حتى ميعاد الفك .
سيكون متوسط السعر= 400 جم / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 6 جم / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 10 جم / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 770 + 5+370+400 + 6+10 = 1561 جم / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1561 *.5 = 780.5 جم / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 2341.5 جم / م3

13- بلاطة سقف solid flat slab سمك 20 سم = 20*15*0.20 = 60 م 3
الكمر الخارجى ( الداير ) بفرض كمر مقاس 20 * 60 سم 
كمية الخرسانه للكمر اسفل بلاطة السقف فقط = 0.2 *0.4*2* ( 20 +14.6)= 5.6 م3 
اجمالى كمية الخرسانه = 60+5.5 = 65.5 
تكلفة المتر المكعب :-
كمية الحديد في المتوسط = 120 كجم / م3
تكلفة الحديد = 120 *5.5 = 660 جم / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحه جهد 275 كجم / سم2 شامله الصب بالبامب = 360 جم
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جم / م3
اعمال المصعنيات بالعده الخشبيه = 170 جم / م3
تكلفة اعمال الفرمجة للخرسانه = 4 جم / م3
تكلفة المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جم / م3
اجمالى التكلفة السابقه= 660+360+170 + 4+5 = 1194 جم / م3
اضافه هامش ربح شامل المصروفات الاداريه 50 % = 1194* 0.50= 597
اجمالى السعر للكتر المكعب =1194+597= 1791 جم
البند السادس : - اعمال العزل
انواع العزل المائى والفروق فيما بينها
ويتحدد نوع العزل على حسب عوامل عديده اهمها
1-نوع وطبيعة العنصر المراد عزله
2- منسوب المياه الجوفيه وهل العنصر المعزول اعلى ام اسفل منها
3- نوع التربه وخصائصها
4- طببيعة استغلال المنشأ
5- اهمية المنشا وعمره الافتراضى
وياتى قبل هذا وذاك العامل الاقتصادى او التكاليف
تتطور المواد المستخدمه في العزل والمنتجات التى توفرها الشركات بسرعه مذهله وتتطور المواد المستخدمه من حيث سهولة الاستخدام وسرعة التنفيذ وغيرها
المواد البيتومينيه من اقدم وارخص الانواع المستخدمه في العزل
البيتومين المستخدم في العزل انواع منه
1- البيتومين العادى ( على العزل البارد )
2- البيتومين المؤكسد
3- البيتومين المختلط ( وهو خليط من المؤكسد والعادى )
الانواع السابقه تعطى طبقة رقيقه غير منفذة للماء تقاوم الاملاح والاكاسيد وتستخدم في العناصر اعلى منسوب المياه الجوفيه
بشرط ان تكون مردومه بالكامل
عيوبها
1- تتأثر بدرجة الحراره فتكون في الحاله السائله عند درجات الحراره المرتفعه وتكون بالحاله الصلبه عند درجات الحراره المنخفضه
2- تأثرها بالعوامل الجويه
3- لا تقاوم الصدأ
4- البيتومين المؤكسد مضر بالبيئه
* العزل باستخدام اللفائف البيتومينيه
وهى انواع عديده جدا تبدا من
1- الخيش المقطرن
2- الياف زجاجيه مشبعه بالبيتومين
3- الياف زجاجيه مغطاه بحبيبات معدنيه
وهذه اشهر الانواع منه وتختلف المسميات التجاريه على حسب الشركة المصنعه وكذلك يختلف السمك ويبدا من 2 مم فأعلى
من اهم مزاياه
1- مقاومة للعوامل الجويه
2- تتحمل الصدأ
3- قوة شد عاليه
4- مقاومة جيده جدا وخاصة النوعيين السفللين للاماكن المعرضة للمياه باستمرار كالخزانات ودورات المياه وغيرها

** العزل باستخدام المواد ذات الاساس الاسمنتى
وهى مركبات من الاسمنت المعالج كيميائيا باللدائن الصناعيه ومواد مالئه من الكوارتز تدهن به الاسطح الخرسانيه فتتغلل لدائنه الصناعية داخل المسام الخرسانية وتتم عده تفاعلات كيميائيه مكونه كريستالات صلبه تملأل المسام وتكون جزء لا يتجزأ من المنشأ
مميزاته
1- له نفس خصائص الجزء المعزول ( الخرسانه المسلحه )
2- غير ضار بمياه الشرب ولذلك يستخدم في خزاانات المياه من الداخل
3- يستخدم في الاماكن اسفل منسوب المياه الجوفيه حيث لا يتأثر بالمياه
4 - يمكن استخدامه على اسطح غير مستويه وغير منتظمه
5- سرعة وسهولة التنفيذ
اشهر نوع منه هو الاديكور ام
هناك عزل يصلح لحاله معينه ولا يصلح نوع آخر لها بمعنى
العزل باستخدام رولات العزل ( membrane ) يحتاج الى طبقة حمايه اعلاه
في حاله استخدامه في عزل سطح مبنى مثلا يتم تغطيته بطبقة لياسه لحمايته
وفى حالة استخدامه في العزل الرأسى ( عزل حائط خرسانى) يحتاج الى تنفيذ حائط مبانى لحمايته وكذلك في حالة استخدامه في عزل لبشه من الخارج يتم حمايته بتنفيذ حائط مبانى وقد تنفذ المبانى اولا ثم يتم العزل وبعدها صب الخرسانه
ومن ثم اذا كان الحائط الخرسانى الذى تود عزله لن ينفذ خلفه حائط مبانى خلف العزل لحمياته فان العزل باستخدام رولات العزل لن يكون مناسبا في مثل حالتك ولن يكون مجديا
اما العزل باستخدام المواد ذات الاساس الاسمنتى ( واشهرها الاديكور ام ) فهذا النوع من العزل ياخذ نفس خواص الخرسانه ولذلك فهو لايحتاج الى تنفيذ طبقة حمايه له
مثل استخدامه في العزل الداخلى لخزانات المياه وعزل ارضيه حمامات السباحه
في مثل حالتك فهو مناسب جدا ولا يحتاج الى اى حمايه
تكلفة هذا النوع من العزل في مصر ما يوازى 35 جم تكلفة فعليه
اما العزل باستخدام رولات العزل سمك 3 مم انتاج شركة انسومات على سبيل المثال فتكلفته الفعليه لن تزيد عن 25 جم كتكلفه فعليه بالاضافه الى طبقة الحمايه على حسب نوعها
العزل باستخدام البيتومين وخصوصا البيتومين المؤكسد لا يحتاج الى تنفيذ طبقات حمايه
وفى مثل حالتك قد يكون مناسبا اذا كان منسوب الحائط الخرسانى الذى يتم عزله منسوبه بالكامل اعلى من منسوب المياه الجوفيه بشرط ان يكون الردم لكامل الجزء الذى يتم عزله وخصوصا العزل باستخدام البيتومين المؤكسد سعر البيتومين المؤكسد في مصر يزداد بصوره جنونيه
تكلفة المتر المسطح كتكلفة فعليه يصل الى 15 جم للمتر المسطح ولكن كما ذكرت سابقا
فهو مضر بالبيئه ولا يستخدم خصوصا بجوار المجمعات السكنيه
هناك انواع اخرى من العزل على البارد ذات اساس مائى مثل السيروبلاست والسيروتك والتى يتم تخفيفها بالماء وهى اقل فاعليه ولا يفضل استخدامها تكلفة المتر المسطح تصل الى 4 جم تكلفه فعليه 
واخرى ذات اساس بيتومينى ويتم تخفيفها باستخدام السولار و توجد انواع منها ذات فاعليه ودارج استخدامها في عزل الاساسات البعيده عن منسوب المياه الجوفيه وتكلفتها تقارب تكلفة البيتومين المؤكسد
بالمتر المسطح توريد وعمل طبقة عازلة للرطوبه لزوم عزل الاساسات اعلى منسوب المياه الجوفيه
تتكون من طبقتين متعامدتين من البيتومين المؤكسد على ان تتم اعمال النظافة للسطح وتجهيزه قبل اعمال العزل وعمل كل ما يلزم مما جميعه بالمتر المسطح 

التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة المتر المسطح من خامات البيتومين المؤكسد على الساخن طبقتين = 8 جم / م2
اسعار المصنعيات = 4 جم / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة = 8+4 = 12 جم / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 12* 0.5= 6 جم / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =12+ 6 =18 جم / م2

بالمتر المسطح توريد وعمل طبقة عازلة للرطوبه لزوم مبانى قصة الردم اعلى منسوب المياه الجوفيه
تتكون من 3 طبقات من البيتومين على البارد انتاج شركة انسومات او ما يماثلها على ان تتم اعمال النظافة للسطح وتجهيزه قبل اعمال العزل وعمل كل ما يلزم مما جميعه بالمتر المسطح 
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة ملىء العراميس للمبانى ونظافتها وتجهيزها للسطح = 1 جم / م2
تكلفة م2 من خامات البيتومين العادى ثلاث طبقات =5.5 جم / م2
اسعار المصنعيات = 1.5 جم / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة = 1+5.5+1.5 = 8 جم / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 8* 0.5= 4 جم / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =8+ 4 =12 جم / م2

بالمتر المسطح : توريد و فرش طبقة عازلة للرطوبة لزوم الحمامات من مادة الانسوسيل ( 4مم ) من انتاج شركة انسومات او مايماثلها و طبقا لاصول الصناعة بحيث لا يقل ركوب اللحامات عن 10 سم مع عمل وزرة منها بداير الحوائط لا يقل ارتفاعها عن 20 سم فوق الارضية و يجب استدارة الزوايا و الاركان و تغطي الطبقة العازلة بطبقة لياسة أسمنتية سمك 2سم والقياس حسب المسقط الافقي بدون علاوة نظير الوزرات مما جميعه بالمتر المسطح 
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة تجهيز السطح وعمل المرمات واعمال اللياسه ان تطلب الامر = 4 جم / م2
عمل رقبة زجاجه بالزوايا والاركان متوسط التكاليف = 2 جم / م2
تكلفة رولات العزل ( من مادة الانسوسيل ) انتاج شركة انسومات
سعر اللفه 160 جم ومقاساتها 1 م بطول 10 م .ط
عمليا بعد عمل الركوب بين اللفات وعمل الوزرات اللفه الواحده تغطى 8 م 2 في المتوسط
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 160 / 8 = 20 جم / م2
تكلفة الطبقة الرابطة البيتومينيه ( سيروبلاست مثلا ) = 1 جم / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 7 جم / م2
طبقة اللياسة اعلى العزل بسمك من 2 الى 3 سم :-
تكلفة الخامات = 6 جم / م2
تكلفة المصنعيات = 7 جم / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 47 جم / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 47* 0.5= 23.5 جم / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =47+ 23.5 =70.5 جم / م2



توريد و تنفيذ طبقة عازلة لزوم الحمامات ذلك بإستخدام اللفائف Polyester reinforced membrane من انتاج بيتونيل سمك 3مم او ما يماثلها مع عمل تراكب فى الاتجاة الطولى و العرضى لا يقل عن 15سم والقياس للمسقط الافقى محمل عليه القياس للعزل الرأسى للوزرات حسب الأرتفاع اللازم المناسب والسعر محمل علية دهان طبقة برايمر علي اللياسة وكل ما يلزم لنهو الاعمال نهوا متقنا حسب المواصفات و اصول الصناعة وغير محمل على البند طبقات اللياسه اسفل واعلى العزل 
التكاليف المباشره :-
عمل رقبة زجاجه بالزوايا والاركان متوسط التكاليف = 2 جم / م2
تكلفة رولات العزل المسلحه من انتاج شركة بيتونيل سمك 3 مم سعر اللفه 140 جم ومقاساتها 1 م بطول 10 م .ط
عمليا بعد عمل الركوب بين اللفات وعمل الوزرات اللفه الواحده تغطى 8 م 2 في المتوسط
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 140 / 8 = 17.5 جم / م2
تكلفة الطبقة البرايمر = 1 جم / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 7 جم / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 27.5 جم / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 27.5* 0.5= 13.75 جم / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =27.5+ 13.75 =41.25 جم / م2

بالمتر المسطح : توريد و فرش طبقة عازلة للرطوبة لزوم الاسطح من مادة الانسوسيل ( 4مم ) من انتاج شركة انسومات او مايماثلها و طبقا لاصول الصناعة بحيث لا يقل ركوب اللحامات عن 10 سم مع عمل وزرة منها بداير الحوائط لا يقل ارتفاعها عن 20 سم فوق الارضية و يجب استدارة الزوايا و الاركان و تغطي الطبقة العازلة بطبقة لياسة أسمنتية سمك 2سم والقياس حسب المسقط الافقي بدون علاوة نظير الوزرات مما جميعة بالمتر المسطح 
في حالة الاسطح حيث تزداد المساحة المفتوحة فتقل التكاليف 
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة تجهيز السطح وعمل المرمات واعمال اللياسه ان تطلب الامر = 1.5 جم / م2
عمل رقبة زجاجه بالزوايا والاركان متوسط التكاليف = 1 جم / م2
تكلفة رولات العزل ( من مادة الانسوسيل ) انتاج شركة انسومات
سعر اللفه 160 جم ومقاساتها 1 م بطول 10 م .ط
عمليا بعد عمل الركوب بين اللفات وعمل الوزرات اللفه الواحده تغطى 8.5 م 2 في المتوسط
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 160 / 8.5 = 18.8 جم / م2
تكلفة طبقة البرايمر = 1 جم / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 4 جم / م2
طبقة اللياسة اعلى العزل بسمك من 2 الى 3 سم :-
تكلفة الخامات = 6 جم / م2
تكلفة المصنعيات = 5 جم / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 37.3 جم / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 37.3* 0.5= 18.65 جم / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =37.3+ 18.65 =56 جم / م2 تقريبا

بالمتر المسطح : توريد و فرش طبقة عازلة للرطوبة لزوم حوائط الخزان من الخارج من مادة الانسوسيل ( 4مم ) من انتاج شركة انسومات او مايماثلها و طبقا لاصول الصناعة بحيث لا يقل ركوب اللحامات عن 10 سم والقياس هندسى حسب القطاع الرأسى مما جميعة بالمتر المسطح 
في حالة الحوائط الخرسانية تزداد تكلفة المصنعيات وتقل التكلفة الاجماليه نتيجة عدم تنفيذ طبقة لياسة اعلى العزل 
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة تجهيز السطح وعمل المرمات واعمال اللياسه ان تطلب الامر = 1.5 جم / م2
تكلفة رولات العزل ( من مادة الانسوسيل ) انتاج شركة انسومات
سعر اللفه 160 جم ومقاساتها 1 م بطول 10 م .ط
عمليا بعد عمل الركوب بين اللفات وعمل الوزرات اللفه الواحده تغطى 8.5 م 2 في المتوسط
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 160 / 8.5 = 18.8 جم / م2
تكلفة طبقة البرايمر = 1 جم / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 6 جم / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 27.3 جم / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 27.3* 0.5= 13.65 جم / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =27.3+ 13.65 =41 جم / م2 تقريبا

بالمتر المسطح : توريد وعمل طبقة عازلة للرطوبة لزوم حوائط الخزان من الداخل وجهين من مادة االاديكور ام او ما يماثلها طبقا لاصول الصناعة والمواصفات والقياس هندسى مما جميعة بالمتر المسطح 
مادة الاديكور ام مادة عزل ذات اساس اسمنتى ومن مزاياها انها غير مضره بالماء تستخدم لعزل خزانات المياه من الداخل وكذلك عزل حمامات السباحة ومن الممكن استخدامها في معظم العناصر الانشائيه
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة تجهيز السطح وعمل المرمات اللازمه = 3 جم / م2
تكلفة مادة الاديكور ام
سعر الشيكارة 25 كجم 90 جم تقريبا وتغطى مساحة حوالى من 4 الى 5 م2 لوجهين
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 90 / 4.5= 20 جم / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 8 جم / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 31 جم / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 31* 0.5= 15.5 جم / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =31+ 15.5=46.5 جم / م2 تقريبا

الاسعار في المتوسط على حسب الموقع للمشروع كالتالى 
م3 حفر صخر = 55 جم / م3 غير شامل نقل المخلفات
م3 حفر رمال = 6 جم حفر فقط بدون نقل المخلفات يضاف في المتوسط من 5 الى 6 جم / م3 نقل مخلفات على حسب مسافة النقل للمقالب والوقت المستغرق لكل نقله 
م3 ردم رمال نظيفة من خارج الموقع = 18- 20 جم اذا كان سعر التوريد للمتر المكعب من الرمال 12 جم
م2 عزل اساسات 
عزل بيتومين عادى على البارد 6 جم / م2
عزل بيتومين مؤكسد 10 - 12 جم / م2 
عزل بيتومين مؤكسد : عادى بنسبة 1:3 = 8 - 9 جم / م2
م3 خرسانة عادية 
قواعد منفصله = 320 الى 350 جم / م3 جهد خرسانه 200 كجم / سم2
لبشه = 250 الى 270 جم / م3 جهد الخرسانه 200 كجم / سم2
م3 خرسانة مسلحة 
الاساسات ( 80 كجم حديد / م3 في المتوسط ) = 930 - 950 جم / م3
اعمدة ( 160 كجم حديد / م3 في المتوسط ) = 1450 - 1500 جم / م3
اسقف ( 100 كجم حديد / م3 في المتوسط ) = 1100 - 1150 جم / م3
م2 مبانى 
سمك 10 سم 45 جم / م2
سمك 12 سم 50 - 55 جم / م2 
مبانى م3 : - 380 - 420 جم / م3
م2 بياض 
مواصفات بؤج فقط = 25 جم / م2
مواصفات بؤج واوتار = 30 جم / م2 
مواصفات تركيب زوايا فليسبيكو بالاضافه الى التأكيس والزوى والتربيع 40 جم / م2
م2 دهانات 
دهانات بلاستيك لون ابيض سكيب او سايبس = 16 جم / م2
دهانات بلاستيك الوان سكيب او سكيب = 18 جم / م2
دهانات جوتن حسب اللون المطلوب ( داخلى ) = 20 - 25 جم / م2
صحى مقطوعية
الصحى اسعار خامات المواسير الصرف والتغذيه في حدود 2000 جم
اسعار المصنعيات للحمام والمطبخ = 1000 جم
القطع والاكسسوارت حسب الطلب في المتوسط 
حوض جرافينا = 300 جم
قاعدة جرافينا = 650 جم
حوض استانلس عين واحده = 120 جم
اما اسعار ديوارفيت
حوض = 600 جم
القاعده = 900 - 1250 جم
حوض استانلس بصفايه وعين = 280 جم
كهربة مقطوعية
في المتوسط الخامات = 2000 – 2500 جم بخلاف الاكسسوارت 
المصنعيات = 1200 – 1500 جم
نجارة باب و شباك مقطوعية
باب غرفه حشو 300 - 400 جم
باب قشره ارو = 450 جم
باب شقه قشره ارو = 450 – 600 جم
باب شقه حشو 450 – 650 جم
الشبابيك مقاس 100 *100 او 120 * 120 في المتوسط من 250 الى 350 جم بخلاف الزجاج والسلك 
اسعار التركيب من 50 الى 60 جم في المتوسط للقطعه الواحده
م2 اسقف معلقة :-
بلاطات فينيل 60 * 60 = 70 - 80 جم / م2
اسقف الواح جبس من الجبس الابيض انتاج شركه كنف = 100 - 120 جم / م2
جبس اخضر للحمامات = 120 جم / م2
جبس احمر للمطابخ = 130 جم / م2
الاسعار عاليه هى متوسط الاسعار السائده في مصر
* اعمال الهيكل الخرسانى شامل اعمال التصميم وعمل الجسات والتنفيذ والاشراف على التنفيذ
المتر المسطح للدور الواحد في المتوسط تتراوح تكلفته من 300 - 350 جم / م2
* اعمال النصف تشطيب بعد الهيكل الخرسانى وتشمل 
- اعمال المبانى
- اعمال البياض الداخلى والخارجى
- اعمال الحلوق الخشبيه
- اعمال التمديدات الكهربائيه ( خراطيم فقط )
- اعمال التمديدات الكهربائيه للصواعد وكذلك انارة السلم
- اعمال تشطيب السلم والمدخل من رخام او جرانيت من انواع متوسطة التكاليف
- اعمال وصلات التغذية بالمياه والصرف الصحى حتى كل وحده مع انهاء الخطوط الرئيسيه للصواعد
- اعمال عزل الحمامات .
تكلفة كل ما سبق تحسب كمتوسط تكلفة للمتر المسطح من الوحده = 150 - 200 جم / م2 
اجمالى تكلفة المتر المسطح من الهيكل حتى النصف تشطيب = 500 - 600 جم / م2
* اعمال التشطيبات تختلف وتتفاوت كليا وجزئيا حسب نوع التشطيبات والخامات لها ومستواها وسعرها 
فتبدأ من خامات محليه بسيطه التكاليف الى خامات مستوره باهظة الثمن 
وكفكره عامه تتفاوت التشطيبات في المتوسط من 
275 جم / م2 الى 750 جم / م2 للتشطيبات المعتاده
مراحل تنفيذ مبنى 
1- اعمال الهيكل الخرسانى 
2- اعمال المبانى بالتوالى وممكن ان تكون بالتوازى مع تنفيذ الهيكل
3-اعمال البياض والتمديدات الكهربائية والحلوق الزفره :- وتأتى في نفس التوقيت متداخله جزئيا كالتالى 
- نبدأ بالتكسير لاعمال الكهرباء ( الخراطيم ) بالحوائط
- تليها اعمال الطرطشه 
- يتم تركيب الخراطيم بالحوائط 
- يتم عمل البؤج والاوتار
- يتم تثبيت الحلوق الزفره ( او الحلق الغشيم ) Soft wood 
- يتم تركيب العلب الكهربائية وتثبيتها 
- يتم تركيب سلك الشبك اعلى الخراطيم وفى الفواصل ما بين المبانى والخرسانى ومن الممكن استبدال سلك الشبك بالفيبر فهو عملى اكثر واسهل في التركيب
- يتم تسليخ السلك وتركيب الزوايا المعدن من الحديد المجلفن ( الفلسبيكو ) في حالة نص البند على تنفيذها .
- تتم اعمال البطانه ( الملو ) ويليها مباشرة في نفس اليوم اعمال الضهاره ( تشطيب السطح )
4- اعمال صواعد الكهرباء بالسلالم 
5- اعمال البياض للواجهات .
6- اعمال التمديدات للتغذية بالمياه 
7 - اعمال العزل للارضية الحمامات والمطابخ في حالة عزلها
8 - اعمال عزل الرطوبه والعزل الحرارى للسطح.
9- اعمال سحب السلك للدوائر المختلفة 
9 - اعمال سحب الكابلات للصواعد 
10 - اعمال التبليط للسطح 
11- اعمال التأسيس للدهانات للاسقف والحوائط وتشمل التجليخ والسيلر واوجه المعجون .
12- اعمال تمديدات الصحى ويشمل المواسير والوصلات للحمامات والمطابخ 
12- اعمال التبليط للارضيات او تشطيبها حسب نوع التشطيب .
13 - اعمال تشطيب حوائط الحمامات والمطابخ حسب تشطيبها .
14- اعمال تشطيب الواجهات ببنودها المختلفه .
15- اعمال تشطيب السلالم والمداخل .
16- اعمال تشطيب حتى الوجه النهائى للدهانات 
17 - تركيب القطع للصحى من احواض وقواعد وبنيوهات وخلافه
18 - اعمال تركيب الابواب والشبابيك بتشطيبها .
19 - اعمال تركيب اكسسوارت الكهرباء والمفاتيح والكشافات وخلافه
20 - اعمال الجلاء للارضيات . 
21 - اعمال تشطيب وجه نهائى للداهانات .
22- تركيب الخلاطات واكسسوارت الصحى
23- اعمال تشطيب الكهرباء بمشتملاتها .
22 - تركيب اكسسوارت الابواب والشبابيك .
23 - تركيب ورق الحائط 
24 - تركيب المرايات والبانوهات .
25 - مراجعة الدهانات ودهان الابواب وخلافه
26 - التلميع والنظافه والتسليم .
يتخلل البنود السابقه اعمال الاليكتروميكانيكال ان وجدت
مراحل عزل السطح : -
1- صب خرسانه الميول او الخرسانه الخفيفه light weight concrete في حالة تنفيذها بالسطح لتخليق الميول المطلوبه وفى الغالب يتم تنفيذها في الاسطح ذات المساحات الواسعه ويتم ذلك 
- عمل اوتار من المبانى 
- صب الخرسانه وفرمجتها بمنسوب الاوتار .
- عمل طبقة لياسه من الاسمنت والرمل .
- عمل رقبة الزجاجه بعمل استدارة للزوايا والحواف من نفس مونه اللياسه 
- تنفيذ عزل الرطوبه على حسب نوعه .
- اختبار العزل 
- تنفيذ العزل الحرارى على حسب نوعه سواء عن طريق الصب او عن طريق الالواح الجاهزة من الفوم .
- تنفيذ طبقة حماية اعلى العزل .
- تنفيذ اعمال التبليط للارضيات على حسب التشطيب .
هناك مدرسه آخرى تميل الى تنفيذ العزل الحرارى اولا ويليها عزل الرطوبه ويعيب هذه الطريقة عدم ظهور عيوب عزل الرطوبه في حالة وجود عيوب 
انا اميل الى الطريقة الاولى لدقتها . 
مراحل عزل حمامات السباحه 
- تنفيذ طبقة الخرسانه العاديه للارضيات لبشه
- تنفيذ اعمال مبانى بداير حمام السباحه
- تنفيذ طبقة عزل الرطوبه للارضيات والحوائط متصله 
- تنفيذ طبقة الحمايه للارضيات - صب الخرسانه المسلحة للارضيات ويليها الخرسانه المسلحة للحوائط
- تنفيذ طبقة عزل اسمنتى من الاديكور ام او غيرها لعزل الحوائط من الداخل .
- تشطيب الحمام من الداخل .
ومن الممكن تنفيذ الحوائط الخرسانيه اولا قبل تنفيذ المبانى ويليها طبقة العزل من الخارج والمبانى للحماية بعد ذلك مع العزل الداخلى بمواد عزل اسمنتيه
مراحل تنفيذ اعمال العزل للأساسات اللبشه
- تنفيذ طبقة الخرسانه العادية 
- تنفيذ اعمال مبانى بداير اللبشه
- تنفيذ اعمال العزل رولات من مواد مناسبة على حسب التوصيف
- تنفيذ طبقة حماية للعزل الافقى
- تنفيذ اعمال الحدادة والصب
مراحل عزل الحمامات والمطابخ 
- اعمال النظافة وعمل المرمات لسطح الخرسانه في حالة وجدوها
- اعمال طبقة اللياسه اسفل العزل وعمل رقبة الزجاجه
- تنفيذ طبقة العزل 
- اختبار العزل
- تنفيذ طبقة اللياسه اعلى العزل لحمايته
العزل الحرارى للحوائط الداخلية والخارجية 
تنفيذ حائطين من الطوب سمك 10 سم لكل منهما مع ترك مسافة 10 سم بينهما توضع بها طبقة العزل وبذلك يكون اجمالى سمك الحائط = 30 سم
عزل الصوت 
يتم تنفيذه قبل الطبقة النهائية للتشطيب 
بمعنى لو طلب تنفيذ عزل الصوت للحوائط مثلا 
يتم تنفيذ طبقة العزل على المبانى على حسب نوع العزل والشائع هو الصوف الصخرى وذلك لتوفره ورخص ثمنه 
ثم بعد ذلك على حسب التشطيب من الممكن تنفيذ تشطيب جيس بورد اعلاها 
او تنفيذ مبانى بجانب العزل يليها طبقات التشطيب المختلفة 
او تنفيذ تجاليد من الخشب اعلى علافات تثبت على العزل 
يتم ذلك حسب نوعية التشطيب 
واذا كان الغرض هو تقسيم المكان وعزله من الممكن تنفيذ ذلك بعمل حوائط من الواح الجبس بورد يوضع العزل بداخلها وتنفذ طبقتين من الجبس يليها طبقة العزل يليها طبقتين من الجبس
في حالة الاسقف يتم تنفيذها بنفس الطريقه 
اعمال الكهرباء
في البداية لا بد من الاشارة الى الطريقة التى يتم بها نقل الكهرباء ابتداء من المصدر وحتى موقع الاستهلاك
يتم نقل الكهرباء عبر كابلات عملاقة الى محطات الكهرباء وتسمى هذه الشبكة بشبكة الجهد المرتفع 
والجهد المرتفع : هو الجهد الذى يزيد عن 650 فولت 
بعدها يتم توزيع الكهرباء من المحطات الى المحولات وفى هذه المرحلة تكون ذو جهد متوسط وتسمى الشبكه هذه بشبكة الجهد المتوسط 
والجهد المتوسط : هو الجهد الذى يزيد على 250 ولا يتعدى 650 فولت .
بعدها تتم عملية تحويل الجهد من جهد متوسط داخل المحولات الى جهد منخفض خارج منها يتم توزيع هذا الجهد عبر الكابلات الى لوحات الكهرباء العموميه الى اللوحات الرئيسيه الخاصه بكل عقار ومنها الى اللوحات الفرعيه الخاصة بكل وحده ويكون الجهد في هذه المرحلة هو جهد منخفض وتسمى الشبكه بمكوناتها شبكة الجهد المنخفض 
والجهد المنخفض : هو الجهد الذى يزيد عن 30 فولت ولا يتعدى 250 فولت
تعريفات :-

* الفولت : هو الوحده العمليه لقياس الجهد
* الامبير : وحدة قياس التيار الكهربائى 
*الوات: وحدة قياس القدره
الكيلو وات : وحدة قدرة تساوى 1000 وات 
الكيلو وات / ساعه : وحدة قدره تساوى 1000 وات في الساعه الواحده
ما سيتم التركيز عليه هو شبكة الجهد المنخفض 
- يتم نقل الكهرباء من اللوحات العموميه بالشارع الى اللوحه الرئيسيه للمبنى عن طريق كابلات من الالومنيوم المسلح حسب مواصفات شركة توزيع الكهرباء وغالبا ما تكون كابلات 3*240 مم
- بعدها يتم توزيع الكهرباء من اللوحة الرئيسية للمبنى الى العداد الخاص بكل وحده او جزء من المبنى ويتم ذلك عن طريق كابلات من النحاس ( الصواعد ) ومن العداد عن طريق كابلات من النحاس بقطر اقل الى اللوحه الفرعيه الخاصة بكل وحده
تنقسم اعمال الكهرباء الى قسمين 
- اعمال شبكة الكهرباء وتشمل كل ما سبق
- اعمال شبكة التيار الخفيف : وتشمل كل ما يخص اعمال التليفونات والداتا والدش المركزى والاريال والانتركم وغيرها .
مراحل تنفيذ اعمال الكهرباء 
- قبل البدء في اعمال التنفيذ يتم توصيل عداد انشائى لاستخدام الكهرباء طوال مدة المشروع يتم ذلك 
بعد الانتهاء من اجراءات التراخيص حيث يتم التوجه الى شركة الكهرباء التابع لها المشروع بخطاب من التراخيص يفيد بعدم الممانعه في توصيل العداد الانشائى 
- اثناء تنفيذ اعمال الهيكل الخرسانى يتم تنفيذ التمديدات الخاصه بالتيار الكهربائى ( اعمال الخراطيم او المواسير) يتم ذلك بتنفيذ شبكة من الخراطيم بنفس توزيع الكهرباء للاسقف والحوائط 
مع ملاحظة ان اعمال التيار الكهربائى يتم تنفيذها بالكامل بالاسقف اما اعمال التيار الخفيف ففى المعتاد يتم تنفيذها اسفل الارضيات 
- مع الهيكل الخرسانى يتم تثبيت المواسير الخاصه بكابلات الصواعد على حسب عدد الصواعد ( ويتم ذلك حسب عدد الوحدات بالدور الواحد وعدد الادوار ) غالبا ما يتم تنفيذ تلك المواسير من ال pvc بعدد 5 مواسير لكل صاعد 4 للتيار وماسوره اضافيه spair يتم استخدامها عند الحاجه 
- اثناء تنفيذ اعمال البياض يتم تثبيت الخراطيم الخاصة بالمفاتيح والبرايز والمخارج المختلفة ويتم ربطها بالدوائر على حسب التصميم و يتم تجميع كل هذه الدوائر ( او اللنيات ) الى اللوحة الفرعية الخاصة بالوحده ( ومن الممكن علب بواط بالحوائط وذلك لعمل التريحات اللازمه للخطوط )
- بعد الانتهاء من اعمال البياض وقبل البدء في اعمال التشطيبات يتم سحب الاسلاك والكابلات الخاصه بالدوائر العموميه والدوائر الفرعيه ويتم توصيلها باللوحة 
- يتم تنفيذ الكابلات والاسلاك الخاصه بالتيار الخفيف مع ربط كل نوع الى الشبكه الخاصة به
- يتم تنفيذ اعمال الكابلات الخاصة بالصواعد وكذلك لوحة التوزيع الرئيسيه التى يتم ربط الصواعد عليها 
- بعد الانتهاء من اعمال التشطيبات بالكامل يتم الانتهاء من كافة الاجراءات الادارية الخاصة باجهزة المدن او الاحياء وكذلك شركة الكهرباء والتى تقوم بعمل مقايسه لتوصيل الكهرباء من اللوحات العموميه الى اللوحات الرئيسيه .
- بعدها يتم التقديم على العدادات الخاصة بالوحدات
أسعار المصنعيات فقط بدون خامات
م2 أرضيات ( جرانيت رخام بورسلين سيراميك بلاط باركيه ) 
اسعار تركيب الرخام والجرانيت ارضيات متوسط من 25 - 60 جم بدون التشطيب ( الجلاء والتلميع ) والسعر يعتمد على نوع الرخام او الجرانيت ومقاسه والتفاصيل الخاصه بالرسومات ان وجدت وكذلك الكميات التى سيتم تركيبها 
اسعار التشطيب للرخام تتراوح ما بين 30 - 40 جم شامله ملىء اللحامات والجلاء والتلميع بمراحله المختلفه
اسعار تركيب ارضيات سيراميك بلاطه عاديه تتراوح ما بين 15 – 20 جم
اسعار تركيب ارضيات بورسلين بدون رسومات ديكور تتراوح ما بين 25 - 35 جم
تزداد الاسعار السابقه في حالة الحوائط بنسبة 10 % تقريبا 
اسعار تركيب الباركيه مصنعيات فقط تتراوح ما بين 25 - 40 جم
اسعار تركيب الحوائط بورسلين قطع ليزر باستخدام المواد اللاصقه السعر يبدأ من 30 وحتى 50 جنيه للمتر المسطح

م2 دهانات ( داخلى خارجى ) 
اعمال الدهانات الداخليه
دهانات بلاستيك او ببوية الزيت
تشطيب عادى او متوسط = 8-12 جم
تشطيب مميز بديكورات حديثه = 15- 35 جم 
دهانات خارجيه على حسب التشطيب
كومبليكو متوسط 15 -20 جم 
دراى ميكس 4 - 6 جم غير شامل السقالات وغير شامل البياض
سافيتو 4 - 6 جم غير شامل السقالات وغير شامل البياض

م2 بياض ( داخلى خارجى ) 
البياض الداخلى من 10- 18 جم 
البياض الخارجى من 20 -25 جم غير شامل السقالات 

م2 مبانى ( 25*12*6 سم ) 
المتر المسطح مبانى 9 - 11 جم
م3 مبانى ( 25*12*6 سم ) 
المتر المكعب مبانى من 70 - 85 جم


م2 أسقف معلقة 
سقف معلق من الواح ( مصنعيات ) = 20 - 30 جم شامل معالجه سطح الالواح بعد التركيب وتركيب الزوايا الميتال والشريط الفيبر
اسقف معلقه بلاطات ( مصنعيات ) من 15- 25 جم 

م2 قرميد
حسب النوع وطريقة التركيب والكميه ونوع السطح الذى سيركب عليه القرميد
وفى المتوسط يتراوح سعر التركيب من 20 - 30 جم والسعر غير شامل مصنعيات العلفات في حالة التركيب على خشب وغير شامل تجهيز الردم وعمل الميول في حالة التركيب على مونه 

م2 ورق حائط 
على حسب نوع الورق والسعر يتراوح من 10 الى 20 جم

م2 واجهة زجاجية
على حسب الواجهه وتفاصيل ونوع التشطيب المطلوب وتفاصيله

الاعمال الصحية 
بالعدد مصنعية تركيب تواليت بالتغذية والصرف الداخلى الفئة 280 جم
بالعدد مصنعية تركيب حوض بالتغذية والصرف الداخلى الفئة 220 جم
بالعدد مصنعية تركيب بانيو بالتغذية والصرف الداخلى الفئة 250 جم
بالعدد مصنعية تركيب سخان بالتغذية والصرف الداخلى الفئة 120 جم
بالعدد مصنعية تركيب بيبة الصرف الداخلى الفئة 50 جم
بالعدد مصنعية تركيب جالتراب الصرف الداخلى الفئة 50 جم
بالعدد مصنعية تركيب مبولة بالصرف والتغذيه الفئة 200 جم
بالعدد مصنعية اعادة تركيب حوض الفئة 80 جم
بالمتر الطولى مصنعية تركيب مواسير تغذية بالمياة بقطر 3/4 او 1 بوصه الفئة 10 جم
بالمتر الطولى مصنعية تركيب مواسير صرف قطر 2 بوصة الفئة 15 جم
بالمتر الطولى مصنعية تركيب مواسير صرف قطر 3 بوصة الفئة 20 جم
بالمتر الطولى مصنعية تركيب مواسير صرف قطر 4 بوصة الفئة 25 جم
م2 عزل ( قواعد لبشة حمامات سطح حوائط ( داخلى خارجى ) 
عزل بيتومين على البارد لزوم الاساسات وقصة الردم = 1.25- 2 جم / م2
عزل بيتومين على الساخن ( بيتومين مؤكسد ) لزوم الاساسات وقصة الردم = 3-5 جم / م2
عزل الحمامات( لفائف ) = 6 - 10 جم / م2 محمل عليه الوزرات
عزل الاسطح ( لفائف ) = 4 -6 جم / م2 محمل عليه الوزرات
عزل ذو اساس اسمنتى (مادة اديكور ام او غيرها) =7 - 9 جم / م2


اعمال النجارة مصنعيات 
في حالة التشطيب العادى ومستوى النجاره متوسط ( ابواب وشبابيك من الخشب السويدى )
مصنعية تركيب باب غرفه او باب حمام = 50 جم 
مصنعية تركيب باب شقه =60 جم
مصنعية تركيب باب بلكونه = 80 جم
مصنعية تركيب شباك شيش وزجاج = 60 جم

اما في حالة التشطيب الفندقى ( مستوى النجاره عالى جدا ) والخشب من قشرة الارو الماسيف او الزان
باب ضلفه واحده من 70 - 110 سم عرض = 150 جم
باب ضلفتين من 160 - 200 عرض = 250 جم
اسعار الكهرباء 
في حالة المنشأت العاديه ( الوحدات السكنيه والوحدات المشابهه )

تتراوح اسعار مصنعيات اعمال الكهرباء ابتداء من الخراطيم والمواسير حتى التشطيب الكامل بالمخرج كالتالى 
مخرج اناره 35 - 45 جم
مخرج ليد = 35 - 45 جم
مخرج بريزه عاديه 35 - 45 جم
مخرج بريزة قوى (سخان - غساله - ماكينه حلاقه - مجفف ايدى ) =65- 80 جم
مخرج تكييف = 65- 80 جم
مخرج بريزه 380 = 70 - 80 جم

التيار الخفيف 
مخرج تليفون = 30 -40 جم
مخرج داتا = 30 - 40 جم
مخرج تليفزيون = 30 - 40 جم

التشطيب 
تركيب سبوت لايت او ابليك = 10 - 15 جم
تركيب كشاف = 15- 20 جم
تركيب وتبوير لوحات الكهرباء
لوحة الكهرباء الرئيسيه من 500 – 600 جم
لوحة الكهرباء الفرعيه الخاصه بالوحده = 250 - 300 جم
الحفر و الردم و الاحلال
م3 حفر في تربه رملية مع نقل المخلفات = 5 - 7 جم / م3 
م3 حفر في تربه طينيه رطبه (باستخدام الحفار)حفر فقط = 8 - 12 جم / م3
م3 حفر في تربه طفليه متماسكه = 8 - 15 جم / م3 
م3 حفر في تربه طفليه متصلبه = 15 - 25 جم / م3
م3 حفر في تربه حجر جبرى = 20 - 30 جم / م3 
م3 حفر في تربه صخريه ( باستخدام الجاكوش ) = 50 - 60 جم / م3 
م3 نقل مخلفات لمسافه 20 كم بمتوسط 20 دقيقه ذهاب و20 دقيقه في العوده = 8 - 12 جم
م3 مصنعيات ردم باستخدام الرمال النظيفه = 1.5 - 3 جم / م3 
م3 مصنعيات تنفيذ تربة احلال من الرمل النظيف = 2.5 - 4 جم / م3 
م3 مصنعيات تنفيذ تربه احلال من الزلط والرمل = 7- 10 جم / م3 
باليوميه ايجار هراس لزوم دمك الارضيات = 800 -1200 جم / يوم
اسعار تنفيذ الخرسانه المسلحه مصنعيات فقط شامل العده الخشبيه 
- م3 قواعد منفصله = 150 جم / م3 
- م3 نجارة وحداده لبشه = 80 - 100 جم / م3 

فى حالة الاسقف السوليد 
م3 نجارة وحداده للدور الارضى = 170 - 190 جم / م3 
تضاف علاوه 10 جم لكل دور ارتفاع 

في حالة الاسقف الفلات سلاب و الهوردى 
م3 نجارة وحداده للدور الارضى 150 - 170 جم
تضاف علاوه 10 جم / م3 لكل دور اعلى الدور الارضى 

في حالة الاسقف البانلدبيم 
في حالة ارتفاع الدور 4 - 6 م والشده المستخدمه شده خشبيه م3 = 250 - 300 جم
في حالة ارتفاع الاسقف من 6- 9 م والشده المستخدمه شده خشبيه = 350 - 450 جم

اسعار اعمال الفرمجة 
م3 فرمجة للأساسات والاعمدة والاسقف شامله اعمال الهز والتسويه = 4 -6 جم / م3
م / طلعت محمد على
[email protected]
اسعار تشطيبات الشقق وديكورات الشقق بسعر 600 جم للمتر السعر يشمل الخامات والمصنعيات بشكل اجمالي 
وموصفات التشطيبات كتالي 
السباكة تاسيس 
يتم مد مواسير سباكة المانية الصنع ( ماركة بي ار ) ضمان 5سنة ( مع اجراء اختبارات الضغط من قبل الشركة للحصول علي الضمان ) لمياة الشرب 
يتم مد مواسير صرف ماركة الشريف لمياة الصرف 
يتم عمل دائرة مياة ساخنة للحمام والمطبخ 
يتم عمل صرف وتغذية لكلا من غسالة اطباق وغسالة اوتوماتيك 
السباكة تشطيب 
يتم تركيب خلاطات مصرية الصنع ضمان عشر سنوات يتم اختيار الموديل من قبل العميل 
يتم تركيب بانيو ضمان ثلاث سنوات 
يتم تركيب حوض وش وقاعدة تواليت الماني الصنع يتم الاختيار من قبل العميل للشركات ايديال استادر كليوبترا درفيت 
يتم تركيب حوض مطبخ فتحة ماركة فرنك سام 
يتم تركيب وصلات تغذية وصرف لكلا من غسالة اطباق غسالة اتوماتيك 
الكهرباء تاسيس 
يتم مد سلك سويدي الصنع 
يتم عمل 55 مفتاح انارة وتغذية للاجهزة 
يتم عمل دائرة انترنت 
يتم عمل دائرة دش 
يتم عمل دائرة تليفون 
يتم يتم عمل دائرة جهد مرتفع للمطبخ والتكيفات 
اعمال الدهانات 
يتم دهان عزل للحوائط
يتم دهان عدد 2 سكينة معجون 
يتم دهان عدد وش بطانة 
يتم دهان عدد وش دهان كمبيوتر يتم اختيار الالوان من قبل العميل 
الخامات المستخدمة للدهانات المعجون ماركة سيابس الدهانات ماركة اسكيب 
اعمال النجارة 
يتم تركيب باب خشبي لكل الغرف والمطبخ والحمام الباب محمل بعدد قشرة ارو 
يتم تركيب باب الشقة الرائيسي اندونيسي الصنع مع تركيب معبرة (تاج خارجي ) له 

اعمال الالموتيال 
يتم تركيب الموتيال( قطاع السعد) لكل الشبابيك والمنافذ
اعمال الاسقف 
يتم عمل مصيص وضهارة لكل الاسقف 
يتم عمل كرانيش للريسبشن
اعمال السراميك 
يتم تركيب سيراميك فرز اول من شركات الجوهرة او كليوبتر ا او رويال 
يتم اختيار الموديلات والالوان من قبل العميل 
ثانيا فترة العمل 40 يوم وبعدها تستلم الشقة

اسعار مصنعيات محارة الحوائط سعر تجاري 12 جم للمتر للحوائط الداخلية للشقق 
أسعار مصنعيات محارة للحوائط سعر ميزان (ادة واوتار ) من 13 الي 17 جم للمتر للحوائط الداخلية للشقق 
اسعار مصنعيات محارة الحوائط الخارجية (الواجهات ) سعر تجاري 25 جم للمتر للحوائط الخارجية والواجهات للفلل والعمارات 
اسعار مصنعية المحارة للواجهات الخارجية سعر ميزان وادة واوتار 35 جم للمتر 

اسعار المحارة للاعمال الخارجية السعر يشمل الخامات والمصنعيات والسقالات 
مصنعيات الواجهة محارة و مصنعية معجون و مصنعيات دهانات و السقالات الخشبية 60جم للمتر
مصنعيات الواجهة محارة و رش فطيسة و السقالات الخشبية 40جم للمتر
مصنعيات الواجهة محارة و مواد كمياويات البناء الحديثة (مادة ) 45 جم للمتر

اسعار تركيب السيراميك 25 جم و 35 جم للبورسلين و40 جم للرخام 

تركيب الالوميتال بسعر 350 جم للمتر قطاع السعد عريض 
و 600 جم قطاع بي اس الصغير 
و700 جم لقطاع البي اس الوسط
800 جم قطاع بي اس
900 جم قطاع بي اس الجامبو ( الدابل)
السعر يشمل قطاعات الالوميتال والزجاج والشيش والتركيب والنقل لجميع انحاء الجمهورية

اسعار مصنعيات تأسيس الكهرباء في التشطيبات الداخلية 
توزيع الاضاءة علي الاسقف والحوائط للمساعدة في تنفيذ الديكورات بشكل متكامل 
يتم عمل 55 مفتاح انارة وتغذية للاجهزة 
دائرة تكييف 
دائرة انترنت 
دائرة دش 
دائرة تليفون 
دائرة جهد مرتفع للمطبخ 
اعادة توزيع الجهد الدخلي وفقا لما يتناسب مع شدة التيار
سعر النقطة 25 جم

تركيب باركيه مصرى(70)جم للمتر بالتركيب والمصنعيه
تركيب باركيه صينى(70)جم للمتر بالمصنعيه والتركيب
تركيب باركيه تركى(90)جم للمتر بالمصنعيه والتركيب
تركيب باركيه المانى(90)جم للمتر بالتركيب والمصنعيه
تركيب باركيه السويدى (350)جم للمتر بالتركيب والمصنعيه
الباركيه مسمار مصرى بالتركيب والمصنعيه (500)جم للمتر

اسعار ومصنعيات السقف الساقط ( اعمال حديد وشبك ) 350 جم للمتر ومدة التنفيذ 15 يوم 
اسعار ومصنعيات السقف الساقط وبيت نور جبسون بورد ( الالواح ) 100 جم للمتر حسب التصميم

مصنعيات تركيب الابواب والنجارة للشقق 2000جم 
وايضا يوجد اسعار مميزة جدا للابواب الاندونيسي للغرف والباب الرئيسي سعر الباب للغرف تشطيب سوبر لوكس 350 جم للباب اما باب الشقة زان اندونيسي 900 جم واسعار خاصة جدا جدا للبرور والحلي والاكر واكسسوارات الابواب الخشبية

اسعار مصنعيات تأسيس الكهرباء في التشطيبات الداخلية 
توزيع الاضاءة علي الاسقف والحوائط للمساعدة في تنفيذ الديكورات بشكل متكامل 
يتم عمل 55 مفتاح انارة وتغذية للاجهزة 
دائرة تكييف 
يتم عمل دائرة انترنت 
يتم عمل دائرة دش 
يتم عمل دائرة تليفون 
يتم عمل دائرة جهد مرتفع للمطبخ 
اعادة توزيع الجهد الدخلي وفقا لما يتناسب مع شدة التيار 
سعر المصنعيات 3000 جم

م2 واجهات زجاجية
فى حالة ظهور الاطار المعدنى الحامل 400 دولار
فى حالة عدم ظهور الاطار المعدنى الحامل 700 دولار​*


----------



## egyptsystem (24 يوليو 2014)

*شكرا يا كبير على هذا العطاء بلا حدود
ياريت اسعار م3 خرسانة جاهزة مع الصب بالبامب 
مما جميعه فى حالات مختلفة من مقاومة الخرسانة​*


----------



## egyptsystem (25 يوليو 2014)

*اسعار التنفيذ 2014
اسعار الخامات في المتوسط ( جنيه مصرى : جم )
حديد التسليح 5500 جم / طن
الاسمنت البورتلاندى العادى 800 جم / طن
اسعار الصب : على حسب محتوى الاسمنت وجهد الخرسانه وطريقة الصب المتبعه
اسعار المصنعيات شامله العده الخشبيه
قواعد منفصله 150 - 180 جم / م3
لبشه خرسانه عاديه 100 - 120 جم / م3
الاعمدة والاسقف للدور الارضى من 160 الى 200 جم / م3
الاعمدة والاسقف للدور المتكرر نفس الاسعار السابقه يضاف اليها علاوه 10 جم / م3 للدور الواحد
تقل تلك الاسعار في حالة الاسقف flat slab بنسبه تصل الى حوالى 10 %

بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الأساسات [ قواعد منفصلة ] حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات التنفيذية والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادي للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهزالميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
يشمل بند الاساسات قواعد منفصله القواعد والسملات والشدادات في حالة وجودها
التكاليف المباشره :-
نقوم بحساب كمية الحديد / م3 حسب تفريدة الحديد ( طريقة رص وتوزيع الحديد )
وذلك بقسمة كمية الحديد / كمية الخرسانه المسلحة للقواعد وتشمل كمية الحديد الحديد المستخدم لاشارات الاعمدة حيث يتم تحميل كميته على القواعد
وكذلك تشمل الحسابات كميات الحديد للسملات والشدادات وبادىء السلم وخلافه
في المتوسط تكون كمية الحديد للأساسات قواعد منفصله من 75 - 85 كجم / م3 وتؤخذ في المتوسط 80 كجم / م3
وبالتالى تكلفة حديد التسليح = 80 * 5.5 = 440 جم / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جم / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جم / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر 170 جم / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 4 جم / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جم / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 440 + 5+330+170 + 4+5 = 954 جم / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 954 *.5 = 477 جم / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 954 + 477 = 1431 جم / م3

في حالة وجود عدة خشبيه لدى الشركة وتم اسناد اعمال الحدادة والنجاره بدون عدة لمقاول باطن ستكون تكلفة المصنعيات كالتالى
- اعمال الحدادة للأساسات = 30 - 35 جم / م3
- اعمال النجارة = 70 - 85 جم / م3
- هالك الخشب يتم حسابه في المتوسط =15- 20 جم / م3
وبالتالى ستكون تكلفة المتر المكعب = 30 + 80 + 20 = 130 جم / م3
واذا ما قورن الفرق في التكاليف في حالة اسناد الاعمال لمقاول باطن بعده او بدون سيكون الفرق
= 170- 130 = 40 جم / م3
او ما يعادل كنسبة = 40 / 1430 * 100 = 2.8 % او ما يقل عن 3 % من سعر البند

في حالة وجود نسب عاليه من الاملاح والكبريتات يستخدم اسمنت مقاوم للكبريتات وتكون صيغة البند 
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الأساسات [ قواعد منفصلة ] حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات التنفيذية والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي مقاوم للكبريتات للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
نفس تكاليف البند السابق فقط سيزداد تكلفة منتج الخرسانه بنفس النسبه في زيادة سعر الاسمنت من اسمنت بورتلاندى عادى الى اسمنت مقاوم للكبريتات
الفرق في السعر في حدود 50 جم / طن
تكلفة الخرسانه ستزداد بقيمة 50 *7 / 20 = 17.5 جم / م3
مما سيؤدى الى زيادة سعر البند في حدود 25 جم / م3
سيكون السعر الاجمالى م3 = 1455 جم / م3

بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الأساسات [ قواعد شريطية ] حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات التنفيذية والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي مقاوم للكبريتات للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
نفس طريقة التحليل السابقه فقط متوسط كمية الحديد سيكون اعلى واسعار المصنعيات ستكون اقل
- كمية الحديد في المتوسط ستكون في حدود 95 - 100 كجم / م3
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 100 *55= 550 جم
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جم / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جم / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر 120 جم / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 4 جم / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جم / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 550 + 5+330+120 + 4+5 = 1014 جم / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1014 *.5 = 507 جم / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 1014 + 507 = 1521 جم / م3

بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الأساسات [ لبشه مسلحه ] حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادى للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
- كمية الحديد في المتوسط ستكون في حدود 50 - 60 كجم / م3
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 55 *5.5= 302 جم
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جم / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جم / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر 100 جم / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 3 جم / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 4 جم / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 302 + 5+330+100 + 3+4 = 744 جم / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 744 *.5 = 372 جم / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 744 + 372 = 1116 جم / م3

بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الحوائط السانده حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادى للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
- كمية الحديد في المتوسط ستكون في حدود 100 - 110 كجم / م3
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 105 *5.5= 577 جم
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جم / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جم / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر 170 جم / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 5 جم / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جم / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 577 + 5+330+170 + 5+5 = 1092 جم / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1092 *.5 = 546 جم / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 1092 + 546 = 1638 جم / م3

بالمتر الطولي توريد وعمل خوازيق ميكانيكي بالتفريغ من الخرسانة المسلحة بالأبعاد والأطوال والتسليح المبين باللوحات التنفيذية وخرسانة الخازوق ذات محتوي اسمنتي لا يقل عن 400كجم أسمنت بولاتلاندي عادي للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الأنشائية مع الدمك الميكانيكي جيدا و المعالجة وعلي ان تحقق الخرسانة رتبة لا تقل عن 300 كجم/سم2 والسعر يشمل اجراء اختبار التحميل ويشمل كل ما يلزم حسب اصول الصناعه والمواصفات قطر 40 سم
( مثال : خوازيق قطر 40 سم وباجمالى طول 20 م .. والتسليح 8 قطر 16 مم وبطول 12 م وكانات حلزونيه قطر 8 مم والمسافه البينيه 15 سم )
كمية الحديد للخازوق الواحد = 8 ×12×1.58= 152 كجم
كانات بقطر 8 مم بطريقة تقريبه = 35 كجم
اجمالى الحديد = 152+35 = 187 كجم
اجمالى كمية الخرسانه للخازوق الواحد = 3.14 * 0.2*0.2*20= 2.5 م3
باضافه كمية 0.25 م3 هالك خرسانه بعد صب الخازوق
اجمالى الخرسانه = 2.5 + 0.25= 2.75 م3
حساب التكاليف المباشره :-
كمية الحديد = 187 * 5.5 = 1028 جم
مصنعيات الحديد شامل اللحام = 200 جم للخازوق الواحد
تكلفة م3 خرسانه جهد 300 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت لا يقل عن 400 كجم / م3 شامل اضافات مؤخرات الشك وشامل الصب باستخدام البامب التكلفه = 400 جم / م3
تكلفة الخازوق الواحد = 400 × 2.75 = 1100 جم
اجمالى تكلفة الخازوق من الخامات والصب = 1028 +200+1100 = 2328 جم
تكلفة المتر الطولى = 2328 / 20 = 116.4 جم / م . ط
تكلفة المتر الطولى باستخدام ماكينة الخوازيق = 50 - 60 جم / م .ط ( حسب عدد الخوازيق )
اجمالى التكلفة للمتر الطولى = 116.4 +55 = 171.4 جم
التكلفة الغير مباشرة وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 171.4*0.5= 85.7 جم / م.ط
اجمالى السعر للمتر الطولى =171.4+ 85.7 = 257 جم / م.ط ( تقريبا )

بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الاعمدة والحوائط حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادى للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
التكاليف المباشرة :-
وفى هذا المثال ستتم الدراسه على كمية حديد 160 كجم / م3 لمنشأ يتكون من خمسة ادوار
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 160 *5.5= 880 جم / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 8 جم / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جم / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر لاعمدة للدور الارضى = 170 جم / م3
اضافة علاوه 10 جنية لكل دور تكون اجمالى العلاوة = 4 * 10 = 40 جم
تكلفة الدور الاخير = 170 + 40 = 210 جم / م3
متوسط التكلفة للمصنعيات كمتوسط للمبنى ككل = ( 170 + 210 ) / 2 = 190 جم / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 10 جم / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جم / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 880 + 8+330+190 + 10+5 = 1423 جم / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1423 *.5 = 711.5 جم / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 1423 + 711.5 = 2134.5 جم / م3 ( 2135 تقريبا )

بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة للهيكل الخرسانى لزوم البلاطات السوليد والسلالم حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادى للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل على الوجة الاكمل
التكاليف المباشرة :-
كمية حديد التسليح للاسقف السوليد تتراوح في المتوسط 100 كجم / م3
وفى هذا المثال ستتم الدراسه على كمية حديد 100 كجم / م3 لمنشأ يتكون من خمسة ادوار
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 100 *5.5= 550 جم / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جم / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جم / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر للدور الارضى = 170 جم / م3
اضافة علاوه 10 جنية لكل دور تكون اجمالى العلاوة = 4 * 10 = 40 جم
تكلفة الدور الاخير = 170 + 40 = 210 جم / م3
متوسط التكلفة للمصنعيات كمتوسط للمبنى ككل = ( 170 + 210 ) / 2 = 190 جم / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 4 جم / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جم / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 880 + 5+330+190 + 4+5 = 1084 جم / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1423 *.5 = 542 جم / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 1084 + 542 = 1626 جم / م3

بالمتر المسطح توريد و عمل خرسانة مسلحة للارضيات بسمك 15 سم وشبكتين حديد تسليح 6 قطر 12 مم فى الأتجاهين علوي وسفلي والخرسانه ذات جهد 250 كجم / سم2 على الا يقل محتوى الاسمنت عن 350 كجم / م3 مع الهز الميكانيكى جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته وكل ما يلزم لنهو العمل على الوجه الاكمل
التكاليف المباشرة :-
كمية حديد التسليح للمتر المسطح = 24 * 0.888 = 21.3 كجم
اضافة نسبة هالك 3 % = 21.3 * 0.03 = 0.7 كجم / م2
اجمالى كمية الحديد = 22 كجم / م2
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 22 *5.5= 121 جم / م2
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 1 جم / م2
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط = 330 جم / م3
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 330 * 0.15 = 49.5 جم / م2
اعمال الحداده = 5 جم / م2
فى المعتاد يتم صب طبقة خرسانة الارضيه تحددها اعمال المبانى اى بدون اعمال نجاره اما فى حالة الحالات التى تتطلب اعمال نجاره يتم حساب تكلفة المتر المسطح على حسب الحاله
اعمال الفرمجه والهز تكلفة المتر المسطح =0.75 جم / م2
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 0.5 جم / م2
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 121 + 1+49.5+5 + 0.75+0.5 = 177.75جنية / م2 تقريبا 178 جم / م2
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 178 *.5 = 89 جم / م2
سعر المتر المكعب = 178+ 89 = 267 جم / م2

بالمتر المسطح توريد و عمل خرسانة مسلحة للبلاطات الممسوسه بسمك 15 سم مع تنفيذ شبكة من حديد التسليح 6 قطر 12 مم فى الأتجاهين والخرسانه ذات جهد 300 كجم /سم2 على الا يقل محتوى الاسمنت عن 400 كجم / م3 مع الهز الميكانيكى جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي باستخدام الهليكوبتر مع استخدام hardener للسطح والتقطيع باستخدام المنشار فى الاتجاهين وكل ما يلزم لنهو العمل على الوجه الاكمل طبقا لاصول الصناعة والمواصفات
التكاليف المباشرة :-
يتم تنفيذ البند السابق بعمل شرائح باستخدام الكمر المعدنى بارتفاع 15 سم
وبعرض لا يزيد عن 6 م وفى المعتاد يتم تنفيذه كل 4.05 م وذلك لسببين
سهولة التنفيذ لاعمال التسويه للسطح والقد والفرمجه
تقليل هالك الحديد حيث يتم تقطيع السيخ ( 12 م ) على ثلاثة اجزاء كل 4 م
ويتم بعدها تقطيع البلاطات فى نفس الاتجاة كل 4.05 على نفس التقسيم للبلاطات 
وفى الاتجاة الاخر كل 4 او 5 او 6 م 
يتم الربط بين شرائح البلاطات باستخدام dowels بطول 65 مرة قطر السيخ المستخدام ويتم ذلك بتثبيت ذلك الحديد فى فتحات موجودة بالكمر المعدنى او يتم فتحها بالكمرات على حسب العدد 
كمية حديد التسليح للمتر المسطح = 12 * 0.888 = 10.65 كجم / م2
حديد الربط بين البلاطات = ( 6*.6 *0.888 ) / 4 = 0.8 كجم / م2
اضافة نسبة هالك 3 % = 11.45* 0.03 = 0.35 كجم / م2
اجمالى كمية الحديد = 11.8 كجم / م2
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 11.8 *5.5= 65 جم / م2
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 0.5 جم / م2
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 300 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 400 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط = 370 جم / م3
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 370 * 0.15 = 55.5 جم / م2
اعمال الحداده = 2 جم / م2
اعمال النجارة باستخدام الكمر المعدنى واعمال الفرمجة والتسويه والمس والتقطيع =10 جم /م2
اعمال استخدام مصلبات السطح hardener معدل الاستهلاك متوسطه 4 كجم / م2
سعر الطن فى المتوسط من 2400 جم / طن
تكلفة المتر المسطح من مصلبات السطح = 4*2.4 = 9.6 جم / م2
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 0.5 جم / م2
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 65 + 0.5+55.5+2 + 10+9.6+0.5 = 143 جم / م2
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 143 *.5 = 71.5 جم / م2
سعر المتر المكعب = 143+ 71.5 = 214.5 جم / م2

بالمتر المكعب خرسانه مسلحة لبلاطات الاسقف الهوردى hollow block ذات الاعصاب في الاتجاهين والبلوكات مصنوعه من الفوم المفرغ سمك 20 سم وبغطاء من الخرسانه المسلحة سمك 7 سم حسب الابعاد الموضحة بالرسومات وبخرسانه لا يقل اجهادها عن 250 كجم / سم2 بعد 28 يوم وبمحتوى اسمنت لا يقل عن 350 كجم / م3 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو الاعمال على الوجه الاكمل حسب اصول الصناعه والمواصفات مما جميعه بالمتر المكعب 
التكاليف المباشرة :-
كمية حديد التسليح للاسقف الهوردى تتراوح في المتوسط 120 كجم / م3 الى 130 كجم / م3
وفى هذا المثال ستتم الدراسه على كمية حديد 125 كجم / م3
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 125 *5.5= 687.5 جم / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جم / م3
البلاطات عباره عن خرسانه مسلحه وبلوكات من الفوم يتم حساب نسبة الخرسانه الى نسبة البلوكات في كامل مسطح السقف وفى المعتاد تتراوح النسبة في المتوسط بنسبة 2/3 الى 1/ 3 خرسانه الى بلوكات على التوالى
تكلفة المتر المكعب من بلاطة السقف من الخرسانه
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جم / م3
تكلفة م3 من بلاطات السقف = 330*2/3 = 220 جم / م3
تكلفةالفوم للمتر المكعب الواحد من السقف
سعر الفوم كمتوسط = 900 جم / م3
تكلفة الفوم = 900 *1/3 = 300 جم / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط السعر= 250 جم / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 4 جم / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جم / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 687.5 + 5+220+300+250 + 4+5 = 1471.5 جم / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1471.5 *.5 = 735.25 جم / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 2207 جم / م3

بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانه مسلحة لبلاطات الاسقف البانلدبيم من النوع CONTINOUS PANELLED BEAM حسب الابعاد والتسليح الموضح بالرسومات وبخرسانه لا يقل اجهادها عن 300 كجم / سم2 بعد 28 يوم وبمحتوى اسمنت لا يقل عن400 كجم / م3 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو الاعمال على الوجه الاكمل حسب اصول الصناعه والمواصفات مما جميعه بالمتر المكعب 
- نسبة الحديد 140 كجم / م3
- ارتفاع السقف 9 م
- اجهاد الخرسانه = 300 كجم / سم2
التكاليف المباشرة :-
تكلفة حديد ا لتسليح = 140 *5.5= 770 جم / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جم / م3
تكلفة الصب باجهاد 300 كجم / سم2 = 370 جم / م3
تكلفة المصنعيات لاعمال الشدة بارتفاع 9 م واعمال الحداده مع ترك الشده لوقت يتراوح ما بين 20 الى 25 يوم حتى ميعاد الفك 
سيكون متوسط السعر= 400 جم / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 6 جم / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 10 جم / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 770 + 5+370+400 + 6+10 = 1561 جم / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1561 *.5 = 780.5 جم / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 2341.5 جم / م3

بلاطة سقف الفلات سلاب solid flat slab سمك 20 سم و ابعاد 20*15 م = 20*15*0.20 = 60 م 3
الكمر الخارجى ( الداير ) بفرض كمر مقاس 20 * 60 سم 
كمية الخرسانه للكمر اسفل بلاطة السقف فقط = 0.2 *0.4*2* ( 20 +14.6)= 5.6 م3 
اجمالى كمية الخرسانه = 60+5.5 = 65.5 
تكلفة المتر المكعب :-
كمية الحديد في المتوسط = 120 كجم / م3
تكلفة الحديد = 120 *5.5 = 660 جم / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحه جهد 275 كجم / سم2 شامله الصب بالبامب = 360 جم
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جم / م3
اعمال المصعنيات بالعده الخشبيه = 170 جم / م3
تكلفة اعمال الفرمجة للخرسانه = 4 جم / م3
تكلفة المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جم / م3
اجمالى التكلفة السابقه= 660+360+170 + 4+5 = 1194 جم / م3
اضافه هامش ربح شامل المصروفات الاداريه 50 % = 1194* 0.50= 597
اجمالى السعر للكتر المكعب =1194+597= 1791 جم

بالمتر المسطح توريد وعمل طبقة عازلة للرطوبه لزوم عزل الاساسات اعلى منسوب المياه الجوفيه
تتكون من طبقتين متعامدتين من البيتومين المؤكسد على ان تتم اعمال النظافة للسطح وتجهيزه قبل اعمال العزل وعمل كل ما يلزم مما جميعه بالمتر المسطح 
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة المتر المسطح من خامات البيتومين المؤكسد على الساخن طبقتين = 8 جم / م2
اسعار المصنعيات = 4 جم / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة = 8+4 = 12 جم / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 12* 0.5= 6 جم / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =12+ 6 =18 جم / م2

بالمتر المسطح توريد وعمل طبقة عازلة للرطوبه لزوم مبانى قصة الردم اعلى منسوب المياه الجوفيه
تتكون من 3 طبقات من البيتومين على البارد انتاج شركة انسومات او ما يماثلها على ان تتم اعمال النظافة للسطح وتجهيزه قبل اعمال العزل وعمل كل ما يلزم مما جميعه بالمتر المسطح 
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة ملىء العراميس للمبانى ونظافتها وتجهيزها للسطح = 1 جم / م2
تكلفة م2 من خامات البيتومين العادى ثلاث طبقات =5.5 جم / م2
اسعار المصنعيات = 1.5 جم / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة = 1+5.5+1.5 = 8 جم / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 8* 0.5= 4 جم / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =8+ 4 =12 جم / م2

بالمتر المسطح توريد و فرش طبقة عازلة للرطوبة لزوم الحمامات من مادة الانسوسيل ( 4مم ) من انتاج شركة انسومات او مايماثلها و طبقا لاصول الصناعة بحيث لا يقل ركوب اللحامات عن 10 سم مع عمل وزرة منها بداير الحوائط لا يقل ارتفاعها عن 20 سم فوق الارضية و يجب استدارة الزوايا و الاركان و تغطي الطبقة العازلة بطبقة لياسة أسمنتية سمك 2سم والقياس حسب المسقط الافقي بدون علاوة نظير الوزرات مما جميعه بالمتر المسطح 
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة تجهيز السطح وعمل المرمات واعمال اللياسه ان تطلب الامر = 4 جم / م2
عمل رقبة زجاجه بالزوايا والاركان متوسط التكاليف = 2 جم / م2
تكلفة رولات العزل ( من مادة الانسوسيل ) انتاج شركة انسومات
سعر اللفه 160 جم ومقاساتها 1 م بطول 10 م .ط
عمليا بعد عمل الركوب بين اللفات وعمل الوزرات اللفه الواحده تغطى 8 م 2 في المتوسط
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 160 / 8 = 20 جم / م2
تكلفة الطبقة الرابطة البيتومينيه ( سيروبلاست مثلا ) = 1 جم / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 7 جم / م2
طبقة اللياسة اعلى العزل بسمك من 2 الى 3 سم :-
تكلفة الخامات = 6 جم / م2
تكلفة المصنعيات = 7 جم / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 47 جم / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 47* 0.5= 23.5 جم / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =47+ 23.5 =70.5 جم / م2

بالمتر المسطح توريد و تنفيذ طبقة عازلة لزوم الحمامات ذلك بإستخدام اللفائف Polyester reinforced membrane من انتاج بيتونيل سمك 3مم او ما يماثلها مع عمل تراكب فى الاتجاة الطولى و العرضى لا يقل عن 15سم والقياس للمسقط الافقى محمل عليه القياس للعزل الرأسى للوزرات حسب الأرتفاع اللازم المناسب والسعر محمل علية دهان طبقة برايمر علي اللياسة وكل ما يلزم لنهو الاعمال نهوا متقنا حسب المواصفات و اصول الصناعة وغير محمل على البند طبقات اللياسه اسفل واعلى العزل 
التكاليف المباشره :-
عمل رقبة زجاجه بالزوايا والاركان متوسط التكاليف = 2 جم / م2
تكلفة رولات العزل المسلحه من انتاج شركة بيتونيل سمك 3 مم سعر اللفه 140 جم ومقاساتها 1 م بطول 10 م .ط
عمليا بعد عمل الركوب بين اللفات وعمل الوزرات اللفه الواحده تغطى 8 م 2 في المتوسط
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 140 / 8 = 17.5 جم / م2
تكلفة الطبقة البرايمر = 1 جم / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 7 جم / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 27.5 جم / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 27.5* 0.5= 13.75 جم / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =27.5+ 13.75 =41.25 جم / م2

بالمتر المسطح توريد و فرش طبقة عازلة للرطوبة لزوم الاسطح من مادة الانسوسيل ( 4مم ) من انتاج شركة انسومات او مايماثلها و طبقا لاصول الصناعة بحيث لا يقل ركوب اللحامات عن 10 سم مع عمل وزرة منها بداير الحوائط لا يقل ارتفاعها عن 20 سم فوق الارضية و يجب استدارة الزوايا و الاركان و تغطي الطبقة العازلة بطبقة لياسة أسمنتية سمك 2سم والقياس حسب المسقط الافقي بدون علاوة نظير الوزرات مما جميعة بالمتر المسطح 
في حالة الاسطح حيث تزداد المساحة المفتوحة فتقل التكاليف 
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة تجهيز السطح وعمل المرمات واعمال اللياسه ان تطلب الامر = 1.5 جم / م2
عمل رقبة زجاجه بالزوايا والاركان متوسط التكاليف = 1 جم / م2
تكلفة رولات العزل ( من مادة الانسوسيل ) انتاج شركة انسومات
سعر اللفه 160 جم ومقاساتها 1 م بطول 10 م .ط
عمليا بعد عمل الركوب بين اللفات وعمل الوزرات اللفه الواحده تغطى 8 م 2 في المتوسط
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 160 / 8 = 20 جم / م2
تكلفة طبقة البرايمر = 1 جم / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 4 جم / م2
طبقة اللياسة اعلى العزل بسمك من 2 الى 3 سم :-
تكلفة الخامات = 6 جم / م2
تكلفة المصنعيات = 5 جم / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 38.5 جم / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 38.5* 0.5= 19.25 جم / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =38.5+ 19.25 =57.75 جم / م2 تقريبا

بالمتر المسطح توريد و فرش طبقة عازلة للرطوبة لزوم حوائط الخزان من الخارج من مادة الانسوسيل ( 4مم ) من انتاج شركة انسومات او مايماثلها و طبقا لاصول الصناعة بحيث لا يقل ركوب اللحامات عن 10 سم والقياس هندسى حسب القطاع الرأسى مما جميعة بالمتر المسطح 
في حالة الحوائط الخرسانية تزداد تكلفة المصنعيات وتقل التكلفة الاجماليه نتيجة عدم تنفيذ طبقة لياسة اعلى العزل 
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة تجهيز السطح وعمل المرمات واعمال اللياسه ان تطلب الامر = 1.5 جم / م2
تكلفة رولات العزل ( من مادة الانسوسيل ) انتاج شركة انسومات
سعر اللفه 160 جم ومقاساتها 1 م بطول 10 م .ط
عمليا بعد عمل الركوب بين اللفات وعمل الوزرات اللفه الواحده تغطى 8 م 2 في المتوسط
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 160 / 8 = 20 جم / م2
تكلفة طبقة البرايمر = 1 جم / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 6 جم / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 28.5 جم / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 28.5* 0.5= 14.25 جم / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =28.5+ 14.25 =42.75 جم / م2 تقريبا

بالمتر المسطح : توريد وعمل طبقة عازلة للرطوبة لزوم حوائط الخزان من الداخل وجهين من مادة االاديكور ام او ما يماثلها طبقا لاصول الصناعة والمواصفات والقياس هندسى مما جميعة بالمتر المسطح 
مادة الاديكور ام مادة عزل ذات اساس اسمنتى ومن مزاياها انها غير مضره بالماء تستخدم لعزل خزانات المياه من الداخل وكذلك عزل حمامات السباحة ومن الممكن استخدامها في معظم العناصر الانشائيه
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة تجهيز السطح وعمل المرمات اللازمه = 3 جم / م2
تكلفة مادة الاديكور ام
سعر الشيكارة 25 كجم 90 جم تقريبا وتغطى مساحة حوالى من 4 الى 5 م2 لوجهين
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 90 / 4.5= 20 جم / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 8 جم / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 31 جم / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 31* 0.5= 15.5 جم / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =31+ 15.5=46.5 جم / م2 تقريبا

الاسعار في المتوسط على حسب الموقع للمشروع كالتالى 
م3 حفر صخر = 55 جم / م3 غير شامل نقل المخلفات
م3 حفر رمال = 6 جم حفر فقط بدون نقل المخلفات يضاف في المتوسط من 5 الى 6 جم / م3 نقل مخلفات على حسب مسافة النقل للمقالب والوقت المستغرق لكل نقله 
م3 ردم رمال نظيفة من خارج الموقع = 18- 20 جم اذا كان سعر التوريد للمتر المكعب من الرمال 12 جم
م2 عزل اساسات 
عزل بيتومين عادى على البارد 6 جم / م2
عزل بيتومين مؤكسد 10 - 12 جم / م2 
عزل بيتومين مؤكسد : عادى بنسبة 1:3 = 8 - 9 جم / م2

م3 خرسانة عادية 
قواعد منفصله = 320 الى 350 جم / م3 جهد خرسانه 200 كجم / سم2
لبشه = 250 الى 270 جم / م3 جهد الخرسانه 200 كجم / سم2
م3 خرسانة مسلحة 
الاساسات ( 80 كجم حديد / م3 في المتوسط ) = 930 - 950 جم / م3
اعمدة ( 160 كجم حديد / م3 في المتوسط ) = 1450 - 1500 جم / م3
اسقف ( 100 كجم حديد / م3 في المتوسط ) = 1100 - 1150 جم / م3
م2 مبانى 
سمك 10 سم 45 جم / م2
سمك 12 سم 50 - 55 جم / م2 
مبانى م3 : - 380 - 420 جم / م3
م2 بياض 
مواصفات بؤج فقط = 25 جم / م2
مواصفات بؤج واوتار = 30 جم / م2 
مواصفات تركيب زوايا فليسبيكو بالاضافه الى التأكيس والزوى والتربيع 40 جم / م2
م2 دهانات 
دهانات بلاستيك لون ابيض سكيب او سايبس = 16 جم / م2
دهانات بلاستيك الوان سكيب او سكيب = 18 جم / م2
دهانات جوتن حسب اللون المطلوب ( داخلى ) = 20 - 25 جم / م2
صحى مقطوعية
الصحى اسعار خامات المواسير الصرف والتغذيه في حدود 2000 جم
اسعار المصنعيات للحمام والمطبخ = 1000 جم
القطع والاكسسوارت حسب الطلب في المتوسط 
حوض جرافينا = 300 جم
قاعدة جرافينا = 650 جم
حوض استانلس عين واحده = 120 جم
اما اسعار ديوارفيت
حوض = 600 جم
القاعده = 900 - 1250 جم
حوض استانلس بصفايه وعين = 280 جم
كهربة مقطوعية
في المتوسط الخامات = 2000 – 2500 جم بخلاف الاكسسوارت 
المصنعيات = 1200 – 1500 جم
نجارة باب و شباك مقطوعية
باب غرفه حشو 300 - 400 جم
باب قشره ارو = 450 جم
باب شقه قشره ارو = 450 – 600 جم
باب شقه حشو 450 – 650 جم
الشبابيك مقاس 100 *100 او 120 * 120 في المتوسط من 250 الى 350 جم بخلاف الزجاج والسلك 
اسعار التركيب من 50 الى 60 جم في المتوسط للقطعه الواحده
م2 اسقف معلقة :-
بلاطات فينيل 60 * 60 = 70 - 80 جم / م2
اسقف الواح جبس من الجبس الابيض انتاج شركه كنف = 100 - 120 جم / م2
جبس اخضر للحمامات = 120 جم / م2
جبس احمر للمطابخ = 130 جم / م2
الاسعار عاليه هى متوسط الاسعار السائده في مصر

* اعمال الهيكل الخرسانى شامل اعمال التصميم وعمل الجسات والتنفيذ والاشراف على التنفيذ
المتر المسطح للدور الواحد في المتوسط تتراوح تكلفته من 300 - 350 جم / م2
* اعمال النصف تشطيب بعد الهيكل الخرسانى وتشمل 
- اعمال المبانى
- اعمال البياض الداخلى والخارجى
- اعمال الحلوق الخشبيه
- اعمال التمديدات الكهربائيه ( خراطيم فقط )
- اعمال التمديدات الكهربائيه للصواعد وكذلك انارة السلم
- اعمال تشطيب السلم والمدخل من رخام او جرانيت من انواع متوسطة التكاليف
- اعمال وصلات التغذية بالمياه والصرف الصحى حتى كل وحده مع انهاء الخطوط الرئيسيه للصواعد
- اعمال عزل الحمامات .
تكلفة كل ما سبق تحسب كمتوسط تكلفة للمتر المسطح من الوحده = 150 - 200 جم / م2 
اجمالى تكلفة المتر المسطح من الهيكل حتى النصف تشطيب = 500 - 600 جم / م2
* اعمال التشطيبات تختلف وتتفاوت كليا وجزئيا حسب نوع التشطيبات والخامات لها ومستواها وسعرها 
فتبدأ من خامات محليه بسيطه التكاليف الى خامات مستوره باهظة الثمن 
وكفكره عامه تتفاوت التشطيبات في المتوسط من 
275 جم / م2 الى 750 جم / م2 للتشطيبات المعتاده

مراحل تنفيذ مبنى 
1- اعمال الهيكل الخرسانى 
2- اعمال المبانى بالتوالى وممكن ان تكون بالتوازى مع تنفيذ الهيكل
3-اعمال البياض والتمديدات الكهربائية والحلوق الزفره :- وتأتى في نفس التوقيت متداخله جزئيا كالتالى 
- نبدأ بالتكسير لاعمال الكهرباء ( الخراطيم ) بالحوائط
- تليها اعمال الطرطشه 
- يتم تركيب الخراطيم بالحوائط 
- يتم عمل البؤج والاوتار
- يتم تثبيت الحلوق الزفره ( او الحلق الغشيم ) Soft wood 
- يتم تركيب العلب الكهربائية وتثبيتها 
- يتم تركيب سلك الشبك اعلى الخراطيم وفى الفواصل ما بين المبانى والخرسانى ومن الممكن استبدال سلك الشبك بالفيبر فهو عملى اكثر واسهل في التركيب
- يتم تسليخ السلك وتركيب الزوايا المعدن من الحديد المجلفن ( الفلسبيكو ) في حالة نص البند على تنفيذها .
- تتم اعمال البطانه ( الملو ) ويليها مباشرة في نفس اليوم اعمال الضهاره ( تشطيب السطح )
4- اعمال صواعد الكهرباء بالسلالم 
5- اعمال البياض للواجهات .
6- اعمال التمديدات للتغذية بالمياه 
7 - اعمال العزل للارضية الحمامات والمطابخ في حالة عزلها
8 - اعمال عزل الرطوبه والعزل الحرارى للسطح.
9- اعمال سحب السلك للدوائر المختلفة 
9 - اعمال سحب الكابلات للصواعد 
10 - اعمال التبليط للسطح 
11- اعمال التأسيس للدهانات للاسقف والحوائط وتشمل التجليخ والسيلر واوجه المعجون .
12- اعمال تمديدات الصحى ويشمل المواسير والوصلات للحمامات والمطابخ 
12- اعمال التبليط للارضيات او تشطيبها حسب نوع التشطيب .
13 - اعمال تشطيب حوائط الحمامات والمطابخ حسب تشطيبها .
14- اعمال تشطيب الواجهات ببنودها المختلفه .
15- اعمال تشطيب السلالم والمداخل .
16- اعمال تشطيب حتى الوجه النهائى للدهانات 
17 - تركيب القطع للصحى من احواض وقواعد وبنيوهات وخلافه
18 - اعمال تركيب الابواب والشبابيك بتشطيبها .
19 - اعمال تركيب اكسسوارت الكهرباء والمفاتيح والكشافات وخلافه
20 - اعمال الجلاء للارضيات . 
21 - اعمال تشطيب وجه نهائى للداهانات .
22- تركيب الخلاطات واكسسوارت الصحى
23- اعمال تشطيب الكهرباء بمشتملاتها .
22 - تركيب اكسسوارت الابواب والشبابيك .
23 - تركيب ورق الحائط 
24 - تركيب المرايات والبانوهات .
25 - مراجعة الدهانات ودهان الابواب وخلافه
26 - التلميع والنظافه والتسليم .
يتخلل البنود السابقه اعمال الاليكتروميكانيكال ان وجدت
مراحل عزل السطح 
1- صب خرسانه الميول او الخرسانه الخفيفه light weight concrete في حالة تنفيذها بالسطح لتخليق الميول المطلوبه وفى الغالب يتم تنفيذها في الاسطح ذات المساحات الواسعه ويتم ذلك 
- عمل اوتار من المبانى 
- صب الخرسانه وفرمجتها بمنسوب الاوتار .
- عمل طبقة لياسه من الاسمنت والرمل .
- عمل رقبة الزجاجه بعمل استدارة للزوايا والحواف من نفس مونه اللياسه 
- تنفيذ عزل الرطوبه على حسب نوعه .
- اختبار العزل 
- تنفيذ العزل الحرارى على حسب نوعه سواء عن طريق الصب او عن طريق الالواح الجاهزة من الفوم .
- تنفيذ طبقة حماية اعلى العزل .
- تنفيذ اعمال التبليط للارضيات على حسب التشطيب .
هناك مدرسه آخرى تميل الى تنفيذ العزل الحرارى اولا ويليها عزل الرطوبه ويعيب هذه الطريقة عدم ظهور عيوب عزل الرطوبه في حالة وجود عيوب 
انا اميل الى الطريقة الاولى لدقتها . 
مراحل عزل حمامات السباحه 
- تنفيذ طبقة الخرسانه العاديه للارضيات لبشه
- تنفيذ اعمال مبانى بداير حمام السباحه
- تنفيذ طبقة عزل الرطوبه للارضيات والحوائط متصله 
- تنفيذ طبقة الحمايه للارضيات - صب الخرسانه المسلحة للارضيات ويليها الخرسانه المسلحة للحوائط
- تنفيذ طبقة عزل اسمنتى من الاديكور ام او غيرها لعزل الحوائط من الداخل .
- تشطيب الحمام من الداخل .
ومن الممكن تنفيذ الحوائط الخرسانيه اولا قبل تنفيذ المبانى ويليها طبقة العزل من الخارج والمبانى للحماية بعد ذلك مع العزل الداخلى بمواد عزل اسمنتيه
مراحل تنفيذ اعمال العزل للأساسات اللبشه
- تنفيذ طبقة الخرسانه العادية 
- تنفيذ اعمال مبانى بداير اللبشه
- تنفيذ اعمال العزل رولات من مواد مناسبة على حسب التوصيف
- تنفيذ طبقة حماية للعزل الافقى
- تنفيذ اعمال الحدادة والصب
مراحل عزل الحمامات والمطابخ 
- اعمال النظافة وعمل المرمات لسطح الخرسانه في حالة وجدوها
- اعمال طبقة اللياسه اسفل العزل وعمل رقبة الزجاجه
- تنفيذ طبقة العزل 
- اختبار العزل
- تنفيذ طبقة اللياسه اعلى العزل لحمايته
العزل الحرارى للحوائط الداخلية والخارجية 
تنفيذ حائطين من الطوب سمك 10 سم لكل منهما مع ترك مسافة 10 سم بينهما توضع بها طبقة العزل وبذلك يكون اجمالى سمك الحائط = 30 سم
عزل الصوت 
يتم تنفيذه قبل الطبقة النهائية للتشطيب 
بمعنى لو طلب تنفيذ عزل الصوت للحوائط مثلا 
يتم تنفيذ طبقة العزل على المبانى على حسب نوع العزل والشائع هو الصوف الصخرى وذلك لتوفره ورخص ثمنه 
ثم بعد ذلك على حسب التشطيب من الممكن تنفيذ تشطيب جيس بورد اعلاها 
او تنفيذ مبانى بجانب العزل يليها طبقات التشطيب المختلفة 
او تنفيذ تجاليد من الخشب اعلى علافات تثبت على العزل 
يتم ذلك حسب نوعية التشطيب 
واذا كان الغرض هو تقسيم المكان وعزله من الممكن تنفيذ ذلك بعمل حوائط من الواح الجبس بورد يوضع العزل بداخلها وتنفذ طبقتين من الجبس يليها طبقة العزل يليها طبقتين من الجبس
في حالة الاسقف يتم تنفيذها بنفس الطريقه 
أسعار المصنعيات فقط بدون خامات
م2 أرضيات ( جرانيت رخام بورسلين سيراميك بلاط باركيه ) 
اسعار تركيب الرخام والجرانيت ارضيات متوسط من 25 - 60 جم بدون التشطيب ( الجلاء والتلميع ) والسعر يعتمد على نوع الرخام او الجرانيت ومقاسه والتفاصيل الخاصه بالرسومات ان وجدت وكذلك الكميات التى سيتم تركيبها 
اسعار التشطيب للرخام تتراوح ما بين 30 - 40 جم شامله ملىء اللحامات والجلاء والتلميع بمراحله المختلفه
اسعار تركيب ارضيات سيراميك بلاطه عاديه تتراوح ما بين 15 – 20 جم
اسعار تركيب ارضيات بورسلين بدون رسومات ديكور تتراوح ما بين 25 - 35 جم
تزداد الاسعار السابقه في حالة الحوائط بنسبة 10 % تقريبا 
اسعار تركيب الباركيه مصنعيات فقط تتراوح ما بين 25 - 40 جم
اسعار تركيب الحوائط بورسلين قطع ليزر باستخدام المواد اللاصقه السعر يبدأ من 30 وحتى 50 جنيه للمتر المسطح

م2 دهانات ( داخلى خارجى ) 
اعمال الدهانات الداخليه
دهانات بلاستيك او ببوية الزيت
تشطيب عادى او متوسط = 8-12 جم
تشطيب مميز بديكورات حديثه = 15- 35 جم 
دهانات خارجيه على حسب التشطيب
كومبليكو متوسط 15 -20 جم 
دراى ميكس 4 - 6 جم غير شامل السقالات وغير شامل البياض
سافيتو 4 - 6 جم غير شامل السقالات وغير شامل البياض


م2 بياض ( داخلى خارجى ) 
البياض الداخلى من 10- 18 جم 
البياض الخارجى من 20 -25 جم غير شامل السقالات 

م2 مبانى ( 25*12*6 سم ) 
المتر المسطح مبانى 9 - 11 جم
م3 مبانى ( 25*12*6 سم ) 
المتر المكعب مبانى من 70 - 85 جم

م2 أسقف معلقة 
سقف معلق من الواح ( مصنعيات ) = 20 - 30 جم شامل معالجه سطح الالواح بعد التركيب وتركيب الزوايا الميتال والشريط الفيبر
اسقف معلقه بلاطات ( مصنعيات ) من 15- 25 جم 

م2 قرميد
حسب النوع وطريقة التركيب والكميه ونوع السطح الذى سيركب عليه القرميد
وفى المتوسط يتراوح سعر التركيب من 20 - 30 جم والسعر غير شامل مصنعيات العلفات في حالة التركيب على خشب وغير شامل تجهيز الردم وعمل الميول في حالة التركيب على مونه 

م2 ورق حائط 
على حسب نوع الورق والسعر يتراوح من 10 الى 20 جم

م2 واجهة زجاجية
على حسب الواجهه وتفاصيل ونوع التشطيب المطلوب وتفاصيله

الاعمال الصحية 
بالعدد مصنعية تركيب تواليت بالتغذية والصرف الداخلى الفئة 280 جم
بالعدد مصنعية تركيب حوض بالتغذية والصرف الداخلى الفئة 220 جم
بالعدد مصنعية تركيب بانيو بالتغذية والصرف الداخلى الفئة 250 جم
بالعدد مصنعية تركيب سخان بالتغذية والصرف الداخلى الفئة 120 جم
بالعدد مصنعية تركيب بيبة الصرف الداخلى الفئة 50 جم
بالعدد مصنعية تركيب جالتراب الصرف الداخلى الفئة 50 جم
بالعدد مصنعية تركيب مبولة بالصرف والتغذيه الفئة 200 جم
بالعدد مصنعية اعادة تركيب حوض الفئة 80 جم
بالمتر الطولى مصنعية تركيب مواسير تغذية بالمياة بقطر 3/4 او 1 بوصه الفئة 10 جم
بالمتر الطولى مصنعية تركيب مواسير صرف قطر 2 بوصة الفئة 15 جم
بالمتر الطولى مصنعية تركيب مواسير صرف قطر 3 بوصة الفئة 20 جم
بالمتر الطولى مصنعية تركيب مواسير صرف قطر 4 بوصة الفئة 25 جم
م2 عزل ( قواعد لبشة حمامات سطح حوائط ( داخلى خارجى ) 
عزل بيتومين على البارد لزوم الاساسات وقصة الردم = 1.25- 2 جم / م2
عزل بيتومين على الساخن ( بيتومين مؤكسد ) لزوم الاساسات وقصة الردم = 3-5 جم / م2
عزل الحمامات( لفائف ) = 6 - 10 جم / م2 محمل عليه الوزرات
عزل الاسطح ( لفائف ) = 4 -6 جم / م2 محمل عليه الوزرات
عزل ذو اساس اسمنتى (مادة اديكور ام او غيرها) =7 - 9 جم / م2

اعمال النجارة مصنعيات 
في حالة التشطيب العادى ومستوى النجاره متوسط ( ابواب وشبابيك من الخشب السويدى )
مصنعية تركيب باب غرفه او باب حمام = 50 جم 
مصنعية تركيب باب شقه =60 جم
مصنعية تركيب باب بلكونه = 80 جم
مصنعية تركيب شباك شيش وزجاج = 60 جم
اما في حالة التشطيب الفندقى ( مستوى النجاره عالى جدا ) والخشب من قشرة الارو الماسيف او الزان
باب ضلفه واحده من 70 - 110 سم عرض = 150 جم
باب ضلفتين من 160 - 200 عرض = 250 جم
اسعار الكهرباء 
في حالة المنشأت العاديه ( الوحدات السكنيه والوحدات المشابهه )
تتراوح اسعار مصنعيات اعمال الكهرباء ابتداء من الخراطيم والمواسير حتى التشطيب الكامل بالمخرج كالتالى 
مخرج اناره 35 - 45 جم
مخرج ليد = 35 - 45 جم
مخرج بريزه عاديه 35 - 45 جم
مخرج بريزة قوى (سخان - غساله - ماكينه حلاقه - مجفف ايدى ) =65- 80 جم
مخرج تكييف = 65- 80 جم
مخرج بريزه 380 = 70 - 80 جم

التيار الخفيف 
مخرج تليفون = 30 -40 جم
مخرج داتا = 30 - 40 جم
مخرج تليفزيون = 30 - 40 جم

التشطيب 
تركيب سبوت لايت او ابليك = 10 - 15 جم
تركيب كشاف = 15- 20 جم
تركيب وتبوير لوحات الكهرباء
لوحة الكهرباء الرئيسيه من 500 – 600 جم
لوحة الكهرباء الفرعيه الخاصه بالوحده = 250 - 300 جم

الحفر و الردم و الاحلال
م3 حفر في تربه رملية مع نقل المخلفات = 5 - 7 جم / م3 
م3 حفر في تربه طينيه رطبه (باستخدام الحفار)حفر فقط = 8 - 12 جم / م3
م3 حفر في تربه طفليه متماسكه = 8 - 15 جم / م3 
م3 حفر في تربه طفليه متصلبه = 15 - 25 جم / م3
م3 حفر في تربه حجر جبرى = 20 - 30 جم / م3 
م3 حفر في تربه صخريه ( باستخدام الجاكوش ) = 50 - 60 جم / م3 
م3 نقل مخلفات لمسافه 20 كم بمتوسط 20 دقيقه ذهاب و20 دقيقه في العوده = 8 - 12 جم
م3 مصنعيات ردم باستخدام الرمال النظيفه = 1.5 - 3 جم / م3 
م3 مصنعيات تنفيذ تربة احلال من الرمل النظيف = 2.5 - 4 جم / م3 
م3 مصنعيات تنفيذ تربه احلال من الزلط والرمل = 7- 10 جم / م3 
باليوميه ايجار هراس لزوم دمك الارضيات = 800 -1200 جم / يوم
اسعار تنفيذ الخرسانه المسلحه مصنعيات فقط شامل العده الخشبيه 
م3 قواعد منفصله = 150 جم / م3 
م3 نجارة وحداده لبشه = 80 - 100 جم / م3 

فى حالة الاسقف السوليد 
م3 نجارة وحداده للدور الارضى = 170 - 190 جم / م3 
تضاف علاوه 10 جم لكل دور ارتفاع 

في حالة الاسقف الفلات سلاب و الهوردى 
م3 نجارة وحداده للدور الارضى 150 - 170 جم
تضاف علاوه 10 جم / م3 لكل دور اعلى الدور الارضى 

في حالة الاسقف البانلدبيم 
في حالة ارتفاع الدور 4 - 6 م والشده المستخدمه شده خشبيه م3 = 250 - 300 جم
في حالة ارتفاع الاسقف من 6- 9 م والشده المستخدمه شده خشبيه = 350 - 450 جم

اسعار اعمال الفرمجة 
م3 فرمجة للأساسات والاعمدة والاسقف شامله اعمال الهز والتسويه = 4 -6 جم / م3
م / طلعت محمد على
[email protected]
اسعار تشطيبات الشقق وديكورات الشقق بسعر 600 جم للمتر السعر يشمل الخامات والمصنعيات بشكل اجمالي 
وموصفات التشطيبات كتالي 
السباكة تاسيس 
يتم مد مواسير سباكة المانية الصنع ( ماركة بي ار ) ضمان 5سنة ( مع اجراء اختبارات الضغط من قبل الشركة للحصول علي الضمان ) لمياة الشرب 
يتم مد مواسير صرف ماركة الشريف لمياة الصرف 
يتم عمل دائرة مياة ساخنة للحمام والمطبخ 
يتم عمل صرف وتغذية لكلا من غسالة اطباق وغسالة اوتوماتيك 
السباكة تشطيب 
يتم تركيب خلاطات مصرية الصنع ضمان عشر سنوات يتم اختيار الموديل من قبل العميل 
يتم تركيب بانيو ضمان ثلاث سنوات 
يتم تركيب حوض وش وقاعدة تواليت الماني الصنع يتم الاختيار من قبل العميل للشركات ايديال استادر كليوبترا درفيت 
يتم تركيب حوض مطبخ فتحة ماركة فرنك سام 
يتم تركيب وصلات تغذية وصرف لكلا من غسالة اطباق غسالة اتوماتيك 
الكهرباء تاسيس 
يتم مد سلك سويدي الصنع 
يتم عمل 55 مفتاح انارة وتغذية للاجهزة 
يتم عمل دائرة انترنت 
يتم عمل دائرة دش 
يتم عمل دائرة تليفون 
يتم يتم عمل دائرة جهد مرتفع للمطبخ والتكيفات 
اعمال الدهانات 
يتم دهان عزل للحوائط
يتم دهان عدد 2 سكينة معجون 
يتم دهان عدد وش بطانة 
يتم دهان عدد وش دهان كمبيوتر يتم اختيار الالوان من قبل العميل 
الخامات المستخدمة للدهانات المعجون ماركة سيابس الدهانات ماركة اسكيب 
اعمال النجارة 
يتم تركيب باب خشبي لكل الغرف والمطبخ والحمام الباب محمل بعدد قشرة ارو 
يتم تركيب باب الشقة الرائيسي اندونيسي الصنع مع تركيب معبرة (تاج خارجي ) له 

اعمال الالموتيال 
يتم تركيب الموتيال( قطاع السعد) لكل الشبابيك والمنافذ
اعمال الاسقف 
يتم عمل مصيص وضهارة لكل الاسقف 
يتم عمل كرانيش للريسبشن
اعمال السراميك 
يتم تركيب سيراميك فرز اول من شركات الجوهرة او كليوبتر ا او رويال 
يتم اختيار الموديلات والالوان من قبل العميل 
ثانيا فترة العمل 40 يوم وبعدها تستلم الشقة

اسعار مصنعيات محارة الحوائط سعر تجاري 12 جم للمتر للحوائط الداخلية للشقق 
أسعار مصنعيات محارة للحوائط سعر ميزان (ادة واوتار ) من 13 الي 17 جم للمتر للحوائط الداخلية للشقق 
اسعار مصنعيات محارة الحوائط الخارجية (الواجهات ) سعر تجاري 25 جم للمتر للحوائط الخارجية والواجهات للفلل والعمارات 
اسعار مصنعية المحارة للواجهات الخارجية سعر ميزان وادة واوتار 35 جم للمتر 

اسعار المحارة للاعمال الخارجية السعر يشمل الخامات والمصنعيات والسقالات 
مصنعيات الواجهة محارة و مصنعية معجون و مصنعيات دهانات و السقالات الخشبية 60جم للمتر
مصنعيات الواجهة محارة و رش فطيسة و السقالات الخشبية 40جم للمتر
مصنعيات الواجهة محارة و مواد كمياويات البناء الحديثة (مادة ) 45 جم للمتر

اسعار تركيب السيراميك 25 جم و 35 جم للبورسلين و40 جم للرخام 

تركيب الالوميتال بسعر 350 جم للمتر قطاع السعد عريض 
و 600 جم قطاع بي اس الصغير 
و700 جم لقطاع البي اس الوسط
800 جم قطاع بي اس
900 جم قطاع بي اس الجامبو ( الدابل)
السعر يشمل قطاعات الالوميتال والزجاج والشيش والتركيب والنقل لجميع انحاء الجمهورية

اسعار مصنعيات تأسيس الكهرباء في التشطيبات الداخلية 
توزيع الاضاءة علي الاسقف والحوائط للمساعدة في تنفيذ الديكورات بشكل متكامل 
يتم عمل 55 مفتاح انارة وتغذية للاجهزة 
دائرة تكييف 
دائرة انترنت 
دائرة دش 
دائرة تليفون 
دائرة جهد مرتفع للمطبخ 
اعادة توزيع الجهد الدخلي وفقا لما يتناسب مع شدة التيار
سعر النقطة 25 جم

تركيب باركيه مصرى(70)جم للمتر بالتركيب والمصنعيه
تركيب باركيه صينى(70)جم للمتر بالمصنعيه والتركيب
تركيب باركيه تركى(90)جم للمتر بالمصنعيه والتركيب
تركيب باركيه المانى(90)جم للمتر بالتركيب والمصنعيه
تركيب باركيه السويدى (350)جم للمتر بالتركيب والمصنعيه
الباركيه مسمار مصرى بالتركيب والمصنعيه (500)جم للمتر

اسعار ومصنعيات السقف الساقط ( اعمال حديد وشبك ) 350 جم للمتر ومدة التنفيذ 15 يوم 
اسعار ومصنعيات السقف الساقط وبيت نور جبسون بورد ( الالواح ) 100 جم للمتر حسب التصميم

مصنعيات تركيب الابواب والنجارة للشقق 2000جم 
وايضا يوجد اسعار مميزة جدا للابواب الاندونيسي للغرف والباب الرئيسي سعر الباب للغرف تشطيب سوبر لوكس 350 جم للباب اما باب الشقة زان اندونيسي 900 جم واسعار خاصة جدا جدا للبرور والحلي والاكر واكسسوارات الابواب الخشبية

اسعار مصنعيات تأسيس الكهرباء في التشطيبات الداخلية 
توزيع الاضاءة علي الاسقف والحوائط للمساعدة في تنفيذ الديكورات بشكل متكامل 
يتم عمل 55 مفتاح انارة وتغذية للاجهزة 
دائرة تكييف 
يتم عمل دائرة انترنت 
يتم عمل دائرة دش 
يتم عمل دائرة تليفون 
يتم عمل دائرة جهد مرتفع للمطبخ 
اعادة توزيع الجهد الدخلي وفقا لما يتناسب مع شدة التيار 
سعر المصنعيات 3000 جم

م2 واجهات زجاجية
فى حالة ظهور الاطار المعدنى الحامل 400 دولار
فى حالة عدم ظهور الاطار المعدنى الحامل 700 دولار*​


----------



## محمدالطنوبى (25 يوليو 2014)

لو ممكن جمعهم فى ملف واحد وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## egyptsystem (25 يوليو 2014)

*

محمدالطنوبى قال:



لو ممكن جمعهم فى ملف واحد وجزاكم الله كل خير

أنقر للتوسيع...


اسعار التنفيذ 2014​*


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (26 يوليو 2014)

السلام عليكم
اسعار الخرسانه الجاهزه شامله الصب بالبامب :-
تختلف اسعار الخرسانه الجاهزه وصبها من مشروع لاخر على حسب 
- جهد الخرسانه المطلوب 
- محتوى الاسمنت المطلوب اضافته 
- موقع المشروع وقربه من محطة الخلط
- حجم الخرسانه الذى سيتم صبه
- كمية الخرسانه المطلوبه في كل يوم صب
- الاضافات المطلوب اضافتها للخرسانه 
- مواصفات السن والاسمنت ان كان هناك مواصفات خاصه
- ارتفاع المنشأ الكلى وطريقة الصب المتبعه
- طول ذراع البامب (ا لينده ) البامب المطلوب للصب.
- الوقت المستغرق لرحلة العربات من والى موقع الصب
- نوع البامب هل هو ثابت ام متحرك


في المتوسط اسعارالخرسانه الجاهزه شامله الصب باستخدام البامب المتحرك :-

جهد 200 كجم / سم2 السعر 280 - 300 جنيه / م3

- جهد 225 كجم / سم2 السعر 300 - 315 جنيه / م3

- جهد 250 كجم / سم2 السعر 320 - 340 جنيه / م3

جهد 300 كجم / سم2 السعر 350 - 375 جنيه / م3

جهد 350 كجم / سم2 السعر 375 - 400 جنيه / م3

جهد 400 كجم / سم2 السعر 400 - 420 جنيه / م3


في حالة طلب خرسانه جاهزه بدون البامب تقل الاسعار السابقة بقيمة 25 جنيه / م3


----------



## egyptsystem (26 يوليو 2014)

*يتقدم جروب هانى عصمت بأسمى آيات التقدير و العرفان
للمهندس طلعت محمد على لحسن تعاونه معنا
لاعداد اول كتيب عن اسعار التنفيذ 2014
على النت
و كل عام و انتم بخير​*


----------



## egyptsystem (26 يوليو 2014)

*اسعار التنفيذ 2014
اسعار الخامات في المتوسط ( جنيه مصرى : جم )
حديد التسليح 5500 جم / طن
الاسمنت البورتلاندى 800 جم / طن
اسعار الصب : على حسب محتوى الاسمنت وجهد الخرسانه وطريقة الصب المتبعه
اسعار المصنعيات شامله العده الخشبيه
قواعد منفصله 150 - 180 جم / م3
لبشه خرسانه عاديه 100 - 120 جم / م3
الاعمدة والاسقف للدور الارضى من 160 الى 200 جم / م3
الاعمدة والاسقف للدور المتكرر نفس الاسعار السابقه يضاف اليها علاوه 10 جم / م3 للدور الواحد
تقل تلك الاسعار في حالة الاسقف flat slab بنسبه تصل الى حوالى 10 %

بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الأساسات [ قواعد منفصلة ] حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات التنفيذية والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادي للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهزالميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
يشمل بند الاساسات قواعد منفصله القواعد والسملات والشدادات في حالة وجودها
التكاليف المباشره :-
نقوم بحساب كمية الحديد / م3 حسب تفريدة الحديد ( طريقة رص وتوزيع الحديد )
وذلك بقسمة كمية الحديد / كمية الخرسانه المسلحة للقواعد وتشمل كمية الحديد الحديد المستخدم لاشارات الاعمدة حيث يتم تحميل كميته على القواعد
وكذلك تشمل الحسابات كميات الحديد للسملات والشدادات وبادىء السلم وخلافه
في المتوسط تكون كمية الحديد للأساسات قواعد منفصله من 75 - 85 كجم / م3 وتؤخذ في المتوسط 80 كجم / م3
وبالتالى تكلفة حديد التسليح = 80 * 5.5 = 440 جم / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جم / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جم / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر 170 جم / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 4 جم / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جم / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 440 + 5+330+170 + 4+5 = 954 جم / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 954 *.5 = 477 جم / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 954 + 477 = 1431 جم / م3

في حالة وجود عدة خشبيه لدى الشركة وتم اسناد اعمال الحدادة والنجاره بدون عدة لمقاول باطن ستكون تكلفة المصنعيات كالتالى
- اعمال الحدادة للأساسات = 30 - 35 جم / م3
- اعمال النجارة = 70 - 85 جم / م3
- هالك الخشب يتم حسابه في المتوسط =15- 20 جم / م3
وبالتالى ستكون تكلفة المتر المكعب = 30 + 80 + 20 = 130 جم / م3
واذا ما قورن الفرق في التكاليف في حالة اسناد الاعمال لمقاول باطن بعده او بدون سيكون الفرق
= 170- 130 = 40 جم / م3
او ما يعادل كنسبة = 40 / 1430 * 100 = 2.8 % او ما يقل عن 3 % من سعر البند

في حالة وجود نسب عاليه من الاملاح والكبريتات يستخدم اسمنت مقاوم للكبريتات وتكون صيغة البند 
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الأساسات [ قواعد منفصلة ] حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات التنفيذية والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي مقاوم للكبريتات للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
نفس تكاليف البند السابق فقط سيزداد تكلفة منتج الخرسانه بنفس النسبه في زيادة سعر الاسمنت من اسمنت بورتلاندى عادى الى اسمنت مقاوم للكبريتات
الفرق في السعر في حدود 50 جم / طن
تكلفة الخرسانه ستزداد بقيمة 50 *7 / 20 = 17.5 جم / م3
مما سيؤدى الى زيادة سعر البند في حدود 25 جم / م3
سيكون السعر الاجمالى م3 = 1455 جم / م3

بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الأساسات [ قواعد شريطية ] حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات التنفيذية والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي مقاوم للكبريتات للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
نفس طريقة التحليل السابقه فقط متوسط كمية الحديد سيكون اعلى واسعار المصنعيات ستكون اقل
- كمية الحديد في المتوسط ستكون في حدود 95 - 100 كجم / م3
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 100 *55= 550 جم
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جم / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جم / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر 120 جم / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 4 جم / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جم / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 550 + 5+330+120 + 4+5 = 1014 جم / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1014 *.5 = 507 جم / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 1014 + 507 = 1521 جم / م3

بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الأساسات [ لبشه مسلحه ] حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادى للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
- كمية الحديد في المتوسط ستكون في حدود 50 - 60 كجم / م3
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 55 *5.5= 302 جم
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جم / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جم / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر 100 جم / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 3 جم / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 4 جم / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 302 + 5+330+100 + 3+4 = 744 جم / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 744 *.5 = 372 جم / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 744 + 372 = 1116 جم / م3

بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الحوائط السانده حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادى للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
- كمية الحديد في المتوسط ستكون في حدود 100 - 110 كجم / م3
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 105 *5.5= 577 جم
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جم / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جم / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر 170 جم / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 5 جم / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جم / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 577 + 5+330+170 + 5+5 = 1092 جم / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1092 *.5 = 546 جم / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 1092 + 546 = 1638 جم / م3

بالمتر الطولي توريد وعمل خوازيق ميكانيكي بالتفريغ من الخرسانة المسلحة بالأبعاد والأطوال والتسليح المبين باللوحات التنفيذية وخرسانة الخازوق ذات محتوي اسمنتي لا يقل عن 400كجم أسمنت بولاتلاندي عادي للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الأنشائية مع الدمك الميكانيكي جيدا و المعالجة وعلي ان تحقق الخرسانة رتبة لا تقل عن 300 كجم/سم2 والسعر يشمل اجراء اختبار التحميل ويشمل كل ما يلزم حسب اصول الصناعه والمواصفات قطر 40 سم
( مثال : خوازيق قطر 40 سم وباجمالى طول 20 م .. والتسليح 8 قطر 16 مم وبطول 12 م وكانات حلزونيه قطر 8 مم والمسافه البينيه 15 سم )
كمية الحديد للخازوق الواحد = 8 ×12×1.58= 152 كجم
كانات بقطر 8 مم بطريقة تقريبه = 35 كجم
اجمالى الحديد = 152+35 = 187 كجم
اجمالى كمية الخرسانه للخازوق الواحد = 3.14 * 0.2*0.2*20= 2.5 م3
باضافه كمية 0.25 م3 هالك خرسانه بعد صب الخازوق
اجمالى الخرسانه = 2.5 + 0.25= 2.75 م3
حساب التكاليف المباشره :-
كمية الحديد = 187 * 5.5 = 1028 جم
مصنعيات الحديد شامل اللحام = 200 جم للخازوق الواحد
تكلفة م3 خرسانه جهد 300 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت لا يقل عن 400 كجم / م3 شامل اضافات مؤخرات الشك وشامل الصب باستخدام البامب التكلفه = 400 جم / م3
تكلفة الخازوق الواحد = 400 × 2.75 = 1100 جم
اجمالى تكلفة الخازوق من الخامات والصب = 1028 +200+1100 = 2328 جم
تكلفة المتر الطولى = 2328 / 20 = 116.4 جم / م . ط
تكلفة المتر الطولى باستخدام ماكينة الخوازيق = 50 - 60 جم / م .ط ( حسب عدد الخوازيق )
اجمالى التكلفة للمتر الطولى = 116.4 +55 = 171.4 جم
التكلفة الغير مباشرة وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 171.4*0.5= 85.7 جم / م.ط
اجمالى السعر للمتر الطولى =171.4+ 85.7 = 257 جم / م.ط ( تقريبا )

بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الاعمدة والحوائط حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادى للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
التكاليف المباشرة :-
وفى هذا المثال ستتم الدراسه على كمية حديد 160 كجم / م3 لمنشأ يتكون من خمسة ادوار
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 160 *5.5= 880 جم / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 8 جم / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جم / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر لاعمدة للدور الارضى = 170 جم / م3
اضافة علاوه 10 جنية لكل دور تكون اجمالى العلاوة = 4 * 10 = 40 جم
تكلفة الدور الاخير = 170 + 40 = 210 جم / م3
متوسط التكلفة للمصنعيات كمتوسط للمبنى ككل = ( 170 + 210 ) / 2 = 190 جم / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 10 جم / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جم / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 880 + 8+330+190 + 10+5 = 1423 جم / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1423 *.5 = 711.5 جم / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 1423 + 711.5 = 2134.5 جم / م3 ( 2135 تقريبا )

بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة للهيكل الخرسانى لزوم البلاطات السوليد والسلالم حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادى للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل على الوجة الاكمل
التكاليف المباشرة :-
كمية حديد التسليح للاسقف السوليد تتراوح في المتوسط 100 كجم / م3
وفى هذا المثال ستتم الدراسه على كمية حديد 100 كجم / م3 لمنشأ يتكون من خمسة ادوار
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 100 *5.5= 550 جم / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جم / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جم / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر للدور الارضى = 170 جم / م3
اضافة علاوه 10 جنية لكل دور تكون اجمالى العلاوة = 4 * 10 = 40 جم
تكلفة الدور الاخير = 170 + 40 = 210 جم / م3
متوسط التكلفة للمصنعيات كمتوسط للمبنى ككل = ( 170 + 210 ) / 2 = 190 جم / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 4 جم / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جم / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 880 + 5+330+190 + 4+5 = 1084 جم / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1423 *.5 = 542 جم / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 1084 + 542 = 1626 جم / م3

بالمتر المسطح توريد و عمل خرسانة مسلحة للارضيات بسمك 15 سم وشبكتين حديد تسليح 6 قطر 12 مم فى الأتجاهين علوي وسفلي والخرسانه ذات جهد 250 كجم / سم2 على الا يقل محتوى الاسمنت عن 350 كجم / م3 مع الهز الميكانيكى جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته وكل ما يلزم لنهو العمل على الوجه الاكمل
التكاليف المباشرة :-
كمية حديد التسليح للمتر المسطح = 24 * 0.888 = 21.3 كجم
اضافة نسبة هالك 3 % = 21.3 * 0.03 = 0.7 كجم / م2
اجمالى كمية الحديد = 22 كجم / م2
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 22 *5.5= 121 جم / م2
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 1 جم / م2
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط = 330 جم / م3
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 330 * 0.15 = 49.5 جم / م2
اعمال الحداده = 5 جم / م2
فى المعتاد يتم صب طبقة خرسانة الارضيه تحددها اعمال المبانى اى بدون اعمال نجاره اما فى حالة الحالات التى تتطلب اعمال نجاره يتم حساب تكلفة المتر المسطح على حسب الحاله
اعمال الفرمجه والهز تكلفة المتر المسطح =0.75 جم / م2
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 0.5 جم / م2
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 121 + 1+49.5+5 + 0.75+0.5 = 177.75جنية / م2 تقريبا 178 جم / م2
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 178 *.5 = 89 جم / م2
سعر المتر المكعب = 178+ 89 = 267 جم / م2

بالمتر المسطح توريد و عمل خرسانة مسلحة للبلاطات الممسوسه بسمك 15 سم مع تنفيذ شبكة من حديد التسليح 6 قطر 12 مم فى الأتجاهين والخرسانه ذات جهد 300 كجم /سم2 على الا يقل محتوى الاسمنت عن 400 كجم / م3 مع الهز الميكانيكى جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي باستخدام الهليكوبتر مع استخدام hardener للسطح والتقطيع باستخدام المنشار فى الاتجاهين وكل ما يلزم لنهو العمل على الوجه الاكمل طبقا لاصول الصناعة والمواصفات
التكاليف المباشرة :-
يتم تنفيذ البند السابق بعمل شرائح باستخدام الكمر المعدنى بارتفاع 15 سم
وبعرض لا يزيد عن 6 م وفى المعتاد يتم تنفيذه كل 4.05 م وذلك لسببين
سهولة التنفيذ لاعمال التسويه للسطح والقد والفرمجه
تقليل هالك الحديد حيث يتم تقطيع السيخ ( 12 م ) على ثلاثة اجزاء كل 4 م
ويتم بعدها تقطيع البلاطات فى نفس الاتجاة كل 4.05 على نفس التقسيم للبلاطات 
وفى الاتجاة الاخر كل 4 او 5 او 6 م 
يتم الربط بين شرائح البلاطات باستخدام dowels بطول 65 مرة قطر السيخ المستخدام ويتم ذلك بتثبيت ذلك الحديد فى فتحات موجودة بالكمر المعدنى او يتم فتحها بالكمرات على حسب العدد 
كمية حديد التسليح للمتر المسطح = 12 * 0.888 = 10.65 كجم / م2
حديد الربط بين البلاطات = ( 6*.6 *0.888 ) / 4 = 0.8 كجم / م2
اضافة نسبة هالك 3 % = 11.45* 0.03 = 0.35 كجم / م2
اجمالى كمية الحديد = 11.8 كجم / م2
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 11.8 *5.5= 65 جم / م2
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 0.5 جم / م2
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 300 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 400 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط = 370 جم / م3
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 370 * 0.15 = 55.5 جم / م2
اعمال الحداده = 2 جم / م2
اعمال النجارة باستخدام الكمر المعدنى واعمال الفرمجة والتسويه والمس والتقطيع =10 جم /م2
اعمال استخدام مصلبات السطح hardener معدل الاستهلاك متوسطه 4 كجم / م2
سعر الطن فى المتوسط من 2400 جم / طن
تكلفة المتر المسطح من مصلبات السطح = 4*2.4 = 9.6 جم / م2
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 0.5 جم / م2
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 65 + 0.5+55.5+2 + 10+9.6+0.5 = 143 جم / م2
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 143 *.5 = 71.5 جم / م2
سعر المتر المكعب = 143+ 71.5 = 214.5 جم / م2

بالمتر المكعب خرسانه مسلحة لبلاطات الاسقف الهوردى hollow block ذات الاعصاب في الاتجاهين والبلوكات مصنوعه من الفوم المفرغ سمك 20 سم وبغطاء من الخرسانه المسلحة سمك 7 سم حسب الابعاد الموضحة بالرسومات وبخرسانه لا يقل اجهادها عن 250 كجم / سم2 بعد 28 يوم وبمحتوى اسمنت لا يقل عن 350 كجم / م3 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو الاعمال على الوجه الاكمل حسب اصول الصناعه والمواصفات مما جميعه بالمتر المكعب 
التكاليف المباشرة :-
كمية حديد التسليح للاسقف الهوردى تتراوح في المتوسط 120 كجم / م3 الى 130 كجم / م3
وفى هذا المثال ستتم الدراسه على كمية حديد 125 كجم / م3
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 125 *5.5= 687.5 جم / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جم / م3
البلاطات عباره عن خرسانه مسلحه وبلوكات من الفوم يتم حساب نسبة الخرسانه الى نسبة البلوكات في كامل مسطح السقف وفى المعتاد تتراوح النسبة في المتوسط بنسبة 2/3 الى 1/ 3 خرسانه الى بلوكات على التوالى
تكلفة المتر المكعب من بلاطة السقف من الخرسانه
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جم / م3
تكلفة م3 من بلاطات السقف = 330*2/3 = 220 جم / م3
تكلفةالفوم للمتر المكعب الواحد من السقف
سعر الفوم كمتوسط = 900 جم / م3
تكلفة الفوم = 900 *1/3 = 300 جم / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط السعر= 250 جم / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 4 جم / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جم / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 687.5 + 5+220+300+250 + 4+5 = 1471.5 جم / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1471.5 *.5 = 735.25 جم / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 2207 جم / م3

بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانه مسلحة لبلاطات الاسقف البانلدبيم من النوع CONTINOUS PANELLED BEAM حسب الابعاد والتسليح الموضح بالرسومات وبخرسانه لا يقل اجهادها عن 300 كجم / سم2 بعد 28 يوم وبمحتوى اسمنت لا يقل عن400 كجم / م3 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو الاعمال على الوجه الاكمل حسب اصول الصناعه والمواصفات مما جميعه بالمتر المكعب 
- نسبة الحديد 140 كجم / م3
- ارتفاع السقف 9 م
- اجهاد الخرسانه = 300 كجم / سم2
التكاليف المباشرة :-
تكلفة حديد ا لتسليح = 140 *5.5= 770 جم / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جم / م3
تكلفة الصب باجهاد 300 كجم / سم2 = 370 جم / م3
تكلفة المصنعيات لاعمال الشدة بارتفاع 9 م واعمال الحداده مع ترك الشده لوقت يتراوح ما بين 20 الى 25 يوم حتى ميعاد الفك 
سيكون متوسط السعر= 400 جم / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 6 جم / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 10 جم / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 770 + 5+370+400 + 6+10 = 1561 جم / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1561 *.5 = 780.5 جم / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 2341.5 جم / م3

بلاطة سقف الفلات سلاب solid flat slab سمك 20 سم و ابعاد 20*15 م = 20*15*0.20 = 60 م 3
الكمر الخارجى ( الداير ) بفرض كمر مقاس 20 * 60 سم 
كمية الخرسانه للكمر اسفل بلاطة السقف فقط = 0.2 *0.4*2* ( 20 +14.6)= 5.6 م3 
اجمالى كمية الخرسانه = 60+5.5 = 65.5 
تكلفة المتر المكعب :-
كمية الحديد في المتوسط = 120 كجم / م3
تكلفة الحديد = 120 *5.5 = 660 جم / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحه جهد 275 كجم / سم2 شامله الصب بالبامب = 360 جم
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جم / م3
اعمال المصعنيات بالعده الخشبيه = 170 جم / م3
تكلفة اعمال الفرمجة للخرسانه = 4 جم / م3
تكلفة المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جم / م3
اجمالى التكلفة السابقه= 660+360+170 + 4+5 = 1194 جم / م3
اضافه هامش ربح شامل المصروفات الاداريه 50 % = 1194* 0.50= 597
اجمالى السعر للكتر المكعب =1194+597= 1791 جم

بالمتر المسطح توريد وعمل طبقة عازلة للرطوبه لزوم عزل الاساسات اعلى منسوب المياه الجوفيه
تتكون من طبقتين متعامدتين من البيتومين المؤكسد على ان تتم اعمال النظافة للسطح وتجهيزه قبل اعمال العزل وعمل كل ما يلزم مما جميعه بالمتر المسطح 
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة المتر المسطح من خامات البيتومين المؤكسد على الساخن طبقتين = 8 جم / م2
اسعار المصنعيات = 4 جم / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة = 8+4 = 12 جم / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 12* 0.5= 6 جم / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =12+ 6 =18 جم / م2

بالمتر المسطح توريد وعمل طبقة عازلة للرطوبه لزوم مبانى قصة الردم اعلى منسوب المياه الجوفيه
تتكون من 3 طبقات من البيتومين على البارد انتاج شركة انسومات او ما يماثلها على ان تتم اعمال النظافة للسطح وتجهيزه قبل اعمال العزل وعمل كل ما يلزم مما جميعه بالمتر المسطح 
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة ملىء العراميس للمبانى ونظافتها وتجهيزها للسطح = 1 جم / م2
تكلفة م2 من خامات البيتومين العادى ثلاث طبقات =5.5 جم / م2
اسعار المصنعيات = 1.5 جم / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة = 1+5.5+1.5 = 8 جم / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 8* 0.5= 4 جم / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =8+ 4 =12 جم / م2

بالمتر المسطح توريد و فرش طبقة عازلة للرطوبة لزوم الحمامات من مادة الانسوسيل ( 4مم ) من انتاج شركة انسومات او مايماثلها و طبقا لاصول الصناعة بحيث لا يقل ركوب اللحامات عن 10 سم مع عمل وزرة منها بداير الحوائط لا يقل ارتفاعها عن 20 سم فوق الارضية و يجب استدارة الزوايا و الاركان و تغطي الطبقة العازلة بطبقة لياسة أسمنتية سمك 2سم والقياس حسب المسقط الافقي بدون علاوة نظير الوزرات مما جميعه بالمتر المسطح 
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة تجهيز السطح وعمل المرمات واعمال اللياسه ان تطلب الامر = 4 جم / م2
عمل رقبة زجاجه بالزوايا والاركان متوسط التكاليف = 2 جم / م2
تكلفة رولات العزل ( من مادة الانسوسيل ) انتاج شركة انسومات
سعر اللفه 160 جم ومقاساتها 1 م بطول 10 م .ط
عمليا بعد عمل الركوب بين اللفات وعمل الوزرات اللفه الواحده تغطى 8 م 2 في المتوسط
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 160 / 8 = 20 جم / م2
تكلفة الطبقة الرابطة البيتومينيه ( سيروبلاست مثلا ) = 1 جم / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 7 جم / م2
طبقة اللياسة اعلى العزل بسمك من 2 الى 3 سم :-
تكلفة الخامات = 6 جم / م2
تكلفة المصنعيات = 7 جم / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 47 جم / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 47* 0.5= 23.5 جم / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =47+ 23.5 =70.5 جم / م2

بالمتر المسطح توريد و تنفيذ طبقة عازلة لزوم الحمامات ذلك بإستخدام اللفائف Polyester reinforced membrane من انتاج بيتونيل سمك 3مم او ما يماثلها مع عمل تراكب فى الاتجاة الطولى و العرضى لا يقل عن 15سم والقياس للمسقط الافقى محمل عليه القياس للعزل الرأسى للوزرات حسب الأرتفاع اللازم المناسب والسعر محمل علية دهان طبقة برايمر علي اللياسة وكل ما يلزم لنهو الاعمال نهوا متقنا حسب المواصفات و اصول الصناعة وغير محمل على البند طبقات اللياسه اسفل واعلى العزل 
التكاليف المباشره :-
عمل رقبة زجاجه بالزوايا والاركان متوسط التكاليف = 2 جم / م2
تكلفة رولات العزل المسلحه من انتاج شركة بيتونيل سمك 3 مم سعر اللفه 140 جم ومقاساتها 1 م بطول 10 م .ط
عمليا بعد عمل الركوب بين اللفات وعمل الوزرات اللفه الواحده تغطى 8 م 2 في المتوسط
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 140 / 8 = 17.5 جم / م2
تكلفة الطبقة البرايمر = 1 جم / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 7 جم / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 27.5 جم / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 27.5* 0.5= 13.75 جم / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =27.5+ 13.75 =41.25 جم / م2

بالمتر المسطح توريد و فرش طبقة عازلة للرطوبة لزوم الاسطح من مادة الانسوسيل ( 4مم ) من انتاج شركة انسومات او مايماثلها و طبقا لاصول الصناعة بحيث لا يقل ركوب اللحامات عن 10 سم مع عمل وزرة منها بداير الحوائط لا يقل ارتفاعها عن 20 سم فوق الارضية و يجب استدارة الزوايا و الاركان و تغطي الطبقة العازلة بطبقة لياسة أسمنتية سمك 2سم والقياس حسب المسقط الافقي بدون علاوة نظير الوزرات مما جميعة بالمتر المسطح 
في حالة الاسطح حيث تزداد المساحة المفتوحة فتقل التكاليف 
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة تجهيز السطح وعمل المرمات واعمال اللياسه ان تطلب الامر = 1.5 جم / م2
عمل رقبة زجاجه بالزوايا والاركان متوسط التكاليف = 1 جم / م2
تكلفة رولات العزل ( من مادة الانسوسيل ) انتاج شركة انسومات
سعر اللفه 160 جم ومقاساتها 1 م بطول 10 م .ط
عمليا بعد عمل الركوب بين اللفات وعمل الوزرات اللفه الواحده تغطى 8 م 2 في المتوسط
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 160 / 8 = 20 جم / م2
تكلفة طبقة البرايمر = 1 جم / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 4 جم / م2
طبقة اللياسة اعلى العزل بسمك من 2 الى 3 سم :-
تكلفة الخامات = 6 جم / م2
تكلفة المصنعيات = 5 جم / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 38.5 جم / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 38.5* 0.5= 19.25 جم / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =38.5+ 19.25 =57.75 جم / م2 تقريبا

بالمتر المسطح توريد و فرش طبقة عازلة للرطوبة لزوم حوائط الخزان من الخارج من مادة الانسوسيل ( 4مم ) من انتاج شركة انسومات او مايماثلها و طبقا لاصول الصناعة بحيث لا يقل ركوب اللحامات عن 10 سم والقياس هندسى حسب القطاع الرأسى مما جميعة بالمتر المسطح 
في حالة الحوائط الخرسانية تزداد تكلفة المصنعيات وتقل التكلفة الاجماليه نتيجة عدم تنفيذ طبقة لياسة اعلى العزل 
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة تجهيز السطح وعمل المرمات واعمال اللياسه ان تطلب الامر = 1.5 جم / م2
تكلفة رولات العزل ( من مادة الانسوسيل ) انتاج شركة انسومات
سعر اللفه 160 جم ومقاساتها 1 م بطول 10 م .ط
عمليا بعد عمل الركوب بين اللفات وعمل الوزرات اللفه الواحده تغطى 8 م 2 في المتوسط
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 160 / 8 = 20 جم / م2
تكلفة طبقة البرايمر = 1 جم / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 6 جم / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 28.5 جم / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 28.5* 0.5= 14.25 جم / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =28.5+ 14.25 =42.75 جم / م2 تقريبا

بالمتر المسطح : توريد وعمل طبقة عازلة للرطوبة لزوم حوائط الخزان من الداخل وجهين من مادة االاديكور ام او ما يماثلها طبقا لاصول الصناعة والمواصفات والقياس هندسى مما جميعة بالمتر المسطح 
مادة الاديكور ام مادة عزل ذات اساس اسمنتى ومن مزاياها انها غير مضره بالماء تستخدم لعزل خزانات المياه من الداخل وكذلك عزل حمامات السباحة ومن الممكن استخدامها في معظم العناصر الانشائيه
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة تجهيز السطح وعمل المرمات اللازمه = 3 جم / م2
تكلفة مادة الاديكور ام
سعر الشيكارة 25 كجم 90 جم تقريبا وتغطى مساحة حوالى من 4 الى 5 م2 لوجهين
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 90 / 4.5= 20 جم / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 8 جم / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 31 جم / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 31* 0.5= 15.5 جم / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =31+ 15.5=46.5 جم / م2 تقريبا

الاسعار في المتوسط على حسب الموقع للمشروع كالتالى 
م3 حفر صخر = 55 جم / م3 غير شامل نقل المخلفات
م3 حفر رمال = 6 جم حفر فقط بدون نقل المخلفات يضاف في المتوسط من 5 الى 6 جم / م3 نقل مخلفات على حسب مسافة النقل للمقالب والوقت المستغرق لكل نقله 
م3 ردم رمال نظيفة من خارج الموقع = 18- 20 جم اذا كان سعر التوريد للمتر المكعب من الرمال 12 جم
م2 عزل اساسات 
عزل بيتومين عادى على البارد 6 جم / م2
عزل بيتومين مؤكسد 10 - 12 جم / م2 
عزل بيتومين مؤكسد : عادى بنسبة 1:3 = 8 - 9 جم / م2

م3 خرسانة عادية 
قواعد منفصله = 320 الى 350 جم / م3 جهد خرسانه 200 كجم / سم2
لبشه = 250 الى 270 جم / م3 جهد الخرسانه 200 كجم / سم2
م3 خرسانة مسلحة 
الاساسات ( 80 كجم حديد / م3 في المتوسط ) = 930 - 950 جم / م3
اعمدة ( 160 كجم حديد / م3 في المتوسط ) = 1450 - 1500 جم / م3
اسقف ( 100 كجم حديد / م3 في المتوسط ) = 1100 - 1150 جم / م3
م2 مبانى 
سمك 10 سم 45 جم / م2
سمك 12 سم 50 - 55 جم / م2 
مبانى م3 : - 380 - 420 جم / م3
م2 بياض 
مواصفات بؤج فقط = 25 جم / م2
مواصفات بؤج واوتار = 30 جم / م2 
مواصفات تركيب زوايا فليسبيكو بالاضافه الى التأكيس والزوى والتربيع 40 جم / م2
م2 دهانات 
دهانات بلاستيك لون ابيض سكيب او سايبس = 16 جم / م2
دهانات بلاستيك الوان سكيب او سكيب = 18 جم / م2
دهانات جوتن حسب اللون المطلوب ( داخلى ) = 20 - 25 جم / م2
صحى مقطوعية
الصحى اسعار خامات المواسير الصرف والتغذيه في حدود 2000 جم
اسعار المصنعيات للحمام والمطبخ = 1000 جم
القطع والاكسسوارت حسب الطلب في المتوسط 
حوض جرافينا = 300 جم
قاعدة جرافينا = 650 جم
حوض استانلس عين واحده = 120 جم
اما اسعار ديوارفيت
حوض = 600 جم
القاعده = 900 - 1250 جم
حوض استانلس بصفايه وعين = 280 جم
كهربة مقطوعية
في المتوسط الخامات = 2000 – 2500 جم بخلاف الاكسسوارت 
المصنعيات = 1200 – 1500 جم
نجارة باب و شباك مقطوعية
باب غرفه حشو 300 - 400 جم
باب قشره ارو = 450 جم
باب شقه قشره ارو = 450 – 600 جم
باب شقه حشو 450 – 650 جم
الشبابيك مقاس 100 *100 او 120 * 120 في المتوسط من 250 الى 350 جم بخلاف الزجاج والسلك 
اسعار التركيب من 50 الى 60 جم في المتوسط للقطعه الواحده
م2 اسقف معلقة :-
بلاطات فينيل 60 * 60 = 70 - 80 جم / م2
اسقف الواح جبس من الجبس الابيض انتاج شركه كنف = 100 - 120 جم / م2
جبس اخضر للحمامات = 120 جم / م2
جبس احمر للمطابخ = 130 جم / م2
الاسعار عاليه هى متوسط الاسعار السائده في مصر

* اعمال الهيكل الخرسانى شامل اعمال التصميم وعمل الجسات والتنفيذ والاشراف على التنفيذ
المتر المسطح للدور الواحد في المتوسط تتراوح تكلفته من 300 - 350 جم / م2
* اعمال النصف تشطيب بعد الهيكل الخرسانى وتشمل 
- اعمال المبانى
- اعمال البياض الداخلى والخارجى
- اعمال الحلوق الخشبيه
- اعمال التمديدات الكهربائيه ( خراطيم فقط )
- اعمال التمديدات الكهربائيه للصواعد وكذلك انارة السلم
- اعمال تشطيب السلم والمدخل من رخام او جرانيت من انواع متوسطة التكاليف
- اعمال وصلات التغذية بالمياه والصرف الصحى حتى كل وحده مع انهاء الخطوط الرئيسيه للصواعد
- اعمال عزل الحمامات .
تكلفة كل ما سبق تحسب كمتوسط تكلفة للمتر المسطح من الوحده = 150 - 200 جم / م2 
اجمالى تكلفة المتر المسطح من الهيكل حتى النصف تشطيب = 500 - 600 جم / م2
* اعمال التشطيبات تختلف وتتفاوت كليا وجزئيا حسب نوع التشطيبات والخامات لها ومستواها وسعرها 
فتبدأ من خامات محليه بسيطه التكاليف الى خامات مستوره باهظة الثمن 
وكفكره عامه تتفاوت التشطيبات في المتوسط من 
275 جم / م2 الى 750 جم / م2 للتشطيبات المعتاده

مراحل تنفيذ مبنى 
1- اعمال الهيكل الخرسانى 
2- اعمال المبانى بالتوالى وممكن ان تكون بالتوازى مع تنفيذ الهيكل
3-اعمال البياض والتمديدات الكهربائية والحلوق الزفره :- وتأتى في نفس التوقيت متداخله جزئيا كالتالى 
- نبدأ بالتكسير لاعمال الكهرباء ( الخراطيم ) بالحوائط
- تليها اعمال الطرطشه 
- يتم تركيب الخراطيم بالحوائط 
- يتم عمل البؤج والاوتار
- يتم تثبيت الحلوق الزفره ( او الحلق الغشيم ) Soft wood 
- يتم تركيب العلب الكهربائية وتثبيتها 
- يتم تركيب سلك الشبك اعلى الخراطيم وفى الفواصل ما بين المبانى والخرسانى ومن الممكن استبدال سلك الشبك بالفيبر فهو عملى اكثر واسهل في التركيب
- يتم تسليخ السلك وتركيب الزوايا المعدن من الحديد المجلفن ( الفلسبيكو ) في حالة نص البند على تنفيذها .
- تتم اعمال البطانه ( الملو ) ويليها مباشرة في نفس اليوم اعمال الضهاره ( تشطيب السطح )
4- اعمال صواعد الكهرباء بالسلالم 
5- اعمال البياض للواجهات .
6- اعمال التمديدات للتغذية بالمياه 
7 - اعمال العزل للارضية الحمامات والمطابخ في حالة عزلها
8 - اعمال عزل الرطوبه والعزل الحرارى للسطح.
9- اعمال سحب السلك للدوائر المختلفة 
9 - اعمال سحب الكابلات للصواعد 
10 - اعمال التبليط للسطح 
11- اعمال التأسيس للدهانات للاسقف والحوائط وتشمل التجليخ والسيلر واوجه المعجون .
12- اعمال تمديدات الصحى ويشمل المواسير والوصلات للحمامات والمطابخ 
12- اعمال التبليط للارضيات او تشطيبها حسب نوع التشطيب .
13 - اعمال تشطيب حوائط الحمامات والمطابخ حسب تشطيبها .
14- اعمال تشطيب الواجهات ببنودها المختلفه .
15- اعمال تشطيب السلالم والمداخل .
16- اعمال تشطيب حتى الوجه النهائى للدهانات 
17 - تركيب القطع للصحى من احواض وقواعد وبنيوهات وخلافه
18 - اعمال تركيب الابواب والشبابيك بتشطيبها .
19 - اعمال تركيب اكسسوارت الكهرباء والمفاتيح والكشافات وخلافه
20 - اعمال الجلاء للارضيات . 
21 - اعمال تشطيب وجه نهائى للداهانات .
22- تركيب الخلاطات واكسسوارت الصحى
23- اعمال تشطيب الكهرباء بمشتملاتها .
22 - تركيب اكسسوارت الابواب والشبابيك .
23 - تركيب ورق الحائط 
24 - تركيب المرايات والبانوهات .
25 - مراجعة الدهانات ودهان الابواب وخلافه
26 - التلميع والنظافه والتسليم .
يتخلل البنود السابقه اعمال الاليكتروميكانيكال ان وجدت
مراحل عزل السطح 
1- صب خرسانه الميول او الخرسانه الخفيفه light weight concrete في حالة تنفيذها بالسطح لتخليق الميول المطلوبه وفى الغالب يتم تنفيذها في الاسطح ذات المساحات الواسعه ويتم ذلك 
- عمل اوتار من المبانى 
- صب الخرسانه وفرمجتها بمنسوب الاوتار .
- عمل طبقة لياسه من الاسمنت والرمل .
- عمل رقبة الزجاجه بعمل استدارة للزوايا والحواف من نفس مونه اللياسه 
- تنفيذ عزل الرطوبه على حسب نوعه .
- اختبار العزل 
- تنفيذ العزل الحرارى على حسب نوعه سواء عن طريق الصب او عن طريق الالواح الجاهزة من الفوم .
- تنفيذ طبقة حماية اعلى العزل .
- تنفيذ اعمال التبليط للارضيات على حسب التشطيب .
هناك مدرسه آخرى تميل الى تنفيذ العزل الحرارى اولا ويليها عزل الرطوبه ويعيب هذه الطريقة عدم ظهور عيوب عزل الرطوبه في حالة وجود عيوب 
انا اميل الى الطريقة الاولى لدقتها . 
مراحل عزل حمامات السباحه 
- تنفيذ طبقة الخرسانه العاديه للارضيات لبشه
- تنفيذ اعمال مبانى بداير حمام السباحه
- تنفيذ طبقة عزل الرطوبه للارضيات والحوائط متصله 
- تنفيذ طبقة الحمايه للارضيات - صب الخرسانه المسلحة للارضيات ويليها الخرسانه المسلحة للحوائط
- تنفيذ طبقة عزل اسمنتى من الاديكور ام او غيرها لعزل الحوائط من الداخل .
- تشطيب الحمام من الداخل .
ومن الممكن تنفيذ الحوائط الخرسانيه اولا قبل تنفيذ المبانى ويليها طبقة العزل من الخارج والمبانى للحماية بعد ذلك مع العزل الداخلى بمواد عزل اسمنتيه
مراحل تنفيذ اعمال العزل للأساسات اللبشه
- تنفيذ طبقة الخرسانه العادية 
- تنفيذ اعمال مبانى بداير اللبشه
- تنفيذ اعمال العزل رولات من مواد مناسبة على حسب التوصيف
- تنفيذ طبقة حماية للعزل الافقى
- تنفيذ اعمال الحدادة والصب
مراحل عزل الحمامات والمطابخ 
- اعمال النظافة وعمل المرمات لسطح الخرسانه في حالة وجدوها
- اعمال طبقة اللياسه اسفل العزل وعمل رقبة الزجاجه
- تنفيذ طبقة العزل 
- اختبار العزل
- تنفيذ طبقة اللياسه اعلى العزل لحمايته
العزل الحرارى للحوائط الداخلية والخارجية 
تنفيذ حائطين من الطوب سمك 10 سم لكل منهما مع ترك مسافة 10 سم بينهما توضع بها طبقة العزل وبذلك يكون اجمالى سمك الحائط = 30 سم
عزل الصوت 
يتم تنفيذه قبل الطبقة النهائية للتشطيب 
بمعنى لو طلب تنفيذ عزل الصوت للحوائط مثلا 
يتم تنفيذ طبقة العزل على المبانى على حسب نوع العزل والشائع هو الصوف الصخرى وذلك لتوفره ورخص ثمنه 
ثم بعد ذلك على حسب التشطيب من الممكن تنفيذ تشطيب جيس بورد اعلاها 
او تنفيذ مبانى بجانب العزل يليها طبقات التشطيب المختلفة 
او تنفيذ تجاليد من الخشب اعلى علافات تثبت على العزل 
يتم ذلك حسب نوعية التشطيب 
واذا كان الغرض هو تقسيم المكان وعزله من الممكن تنفيذ ذلك بعمل حوائط من الواح الجبس بورد يوضع العزل بداخلها وتنفذ طبقتين من الجبس يليها طبقة العزل يليها طبقتين من الجبس
في حالة الاسقف يتم تنفيذها بنفس الطريقه 
أسعار المصنعيات فقط بدون خامات
م2 أرضيات ( جرانيت رخام بورسلين سيراميك بلاط باركيه ) 
اسعار تركيب الرخام والجرانيت ارضيات متوسط من 25 - 60 جم بدون التشطيب ( الجلاء والتلميع ) والسعر يعتمد على نوع الرخام او الجرانيت ومقاسه والتفاصيل الخاصه بالرسومات ان وجدت وكذلك الكميات التى سيتم تركيبها 
اسعار التشطيب للرخام تتراوح ما بين 30 - 40 جم شامله ملىء اللحامات والجلاء والتلميع بمراحله المختلفه
اسعار تركيب ارضيات سيراميك بلاطه عاديه تتراوح ما بين 15 – 20 جم
اسعار تركيب ارضيات بورسلين بدون رسومات ديكور تتراوح ما بين 25 - 35 جم
تزداد الاسعار السابقه في حالة الحوائط بنسبة 10 % تقريبا 
اسعار تركيب الباركيه مصنعيات فقط تتراوح ما بين 25 - 40 جم
اسعار تركيب الحوائط بورسلين قطع ليزر باستخدام المواد اللاصقه السعر يبدأ من 30 وحتى 50 جنيه للمتر المسطح

م2 دهانات ( داخلى خارجى ) 
اعمال الدهانات الداخليه
دهانات بلاستيك او ببوية الزيت
تشطيب عادى او متوسط = 8-12 جم
تشطيب مميز بديكورات حديثه = 15- 35 جم 
دهانات خارجيه على حسب التشطيب
كومبليكو متوسط 15 -20 جم 
دراى ميكس 4 - 6 جم غير شامل السقالات وغير شامل البياض
سافيتو 4 - 6 جم غير شامل السقالات وغير شامل البياض


م2 بياض ( داخلى خارجى ) 
البياض الداخلى من 10- 18 جم 
البياض الخارجى من 20 -25 جم غير شامل السقالات 

م2 مبانى ( 25*12*6 سم ) 
المتر المسطح مبانى 9 - 11 جم
م3 مبانى ( 25*12*6 سم ) 
المتر المكعب مبانى من 70 - 85 جم

م2 أسقف معلقة 
سقف معلق من الواح ( مصنعيات ) = 20 - 30 جم شامل معالجه سطح الالواح بعد التركيب وتركيب الزوايا الميتال والشريط الفيبر
اسقف معلقه بلاطات ( مصنعيات ) من 15- 25 جم 

م2 قرميد
حسب النوع وطريقة التركيب والكميه ونوع السطح الذى سيركب عليه القرميد
وفى المتوسط يتراوح سعر التركيب من 20 - 30 جم والسعر غير شامل مصنعيات العلفات في حالة التركيب على خشب وغير شامل تجهيز الردم وعمل الميول في حالة التركيب على مونه 

م2 ورق حائط 
على حسب نوع الورق والسعر يتراوح من 10 الى 20 جم

م2 واجهة زجاجية
على حسب الواجهه وتفاصيل ونوع التشطيب المطلوب وتفاصيله

الاعمال الصحية 
بالعدد مصنعية تركيب تواليت بالتغذية والصرف الداخلى الفئة 280 جم
بالعدد مصنعية تركيب حوض بالتغذية والصرف الداخلى الفئة 220 جم
بالعدد مصنعية تركيب بانيو بالتغذية والصرف الداخلى الفئة 250 جم
بالعدد مصنعية تركيب سخان بالتغذية والصرف الداخلى الفئة 120 جم
بالعدد مصنعية تركيب بيبة الصرف الداخلى الفئة 50 جم
بالعدد مصنعية تركيب جالتراب الصرف الداخلى الفئة 50 جم
بالعدد مصنعية تركيب مبولة بالصرف والتغذيه الفئة 200 جم
بالعدد مصنعية اعادة تركيب حوض الفئة 80 جم
بالمتر الطولى مصنعية تركيب مواسير تغذية بالمياة بقطر 3/4 او 1 بوصه الفئة 10 جم
بالمتر الطولى مصنعية تركيب مواسير صرف قطر 2 بوصة الفئة 15 جم
بالمتر الطولى مصنعية تركيب مواسير صرف قطر 3 بوصة الفئة 20 جم
بالمتر الطولى مصنعية تركيب مواسير صرف قطر 4 بوصة الفئة 25 جم
م2 عزل ( قواعد لبشة حمامات سطح حوائط ( داخلى خارجى ) 
عزل بيتومين على البارد لزوم الاساسات وقصة الردم = 1.25- 2 جم / م2
عزل بيتومين على الساخن ( بيتومين مؤكسد ) لزوم الاساسات وقصة الردم = 3-5 جم / م2
عزل الحمامات( لفائف ) = 6 - 10 جم / م2 محمل عليه الوزرات
عزل الاسطح ( لفائف ) = 4 -6 جم / م2 محمل عليه الوزرات
عزل ذو اساس اسمنتى (مادة اديكور ام او غيرها) =7 - 9 جم / م2

اعمال النجارة مصنعيات 
في حالة التشطيب العادى ومستوى النجاره متوسط ( ابواب وشبابيك من الخشب السويدى )
مصنعية تركيب باب غرفه او باب حمام = 50 جم 
مصنعية تركيب باب شقه =60 جم
مصنعية تركيب باب بلكونه = 80 جم
مصنعية تركيب شباك شيش وزجاج = 60 جم
اما في حالة التشطيب الفندقى ( مستوى النجاره عالى جدا ) والخشب من قشرة الارو الماسيف او الزان
باب ضلفه واحده من 70 - 110 سم عرض = 150 جم
باب ضلفتين من 160 - 200 عرض = 250 جم
اسعار الكهرباء 
في حالة المنشأت العاديه ( الوحدات السكنيه والوحدات المشابهه )
تتراوح اسعار مصنعيات اعمال الكهرباء ابتداء من الخراطيم والمواسير حتى التشطيب الكامل بالمخرج كالتالى 
مخرج اناره 35 - 45 جم
مخرج ليد = 35 - 45 جم
مخرج بريزه عاديه 35 - 45 جم
مخرج بريزة قوى (سخان - غساله - ماكينه حلاقه - مجفف ايدى ) =65- 80 جم
مخرج تكييف = 65- 80 جم
مخرج بريزه 380 = 70 - 80 جم

التيار الخفيف 
مخرج تليفون = 30 -40 جم
مخرج داتا = 30 - 40 جم
مخرج تليفزيون = 30 - 40 جم

التشطيب 
تركيب سبوت لايت او ابليك = 10 - 15 جم
تركيب كشاف = 15- 20 جم
تركيب وتبوير لوحات الكهرباء
لوحة الكهرباء الرئيسيه من 500 – 600 جم
لوحة الكهرباء الفرعيه الخاصه بالوحده = 250 - 300 جم

الحفر و الردم و الاحلال
م3 حفر في تربه رملية مع نقل المخلفات = 5 - 7 جم / م3 
م3 حفر في تربه طينيه رطبه (باستخدام الحفار)حفر فقط = 8 - 12 جم / م3
م3 حفر في تربه طفليه متماسكه = 8 - 15 جم / م3 
م3 حفر في تربه طفليه متصلبه = 15 - 25 جم / م3
م3 حفر في تربه حجر جبرى = 20 - 30 جم / م3 
م3 حفر في تربه صخريه ( باستخدام الجاكوش ) = 50 - 60 جم / م3 
م3 نقل مخلفات لمسافه 20 كم بمتوسط 20 دقيقه ذهاب و20 دقيقه في العوده = 8 - 12 جم
م3 مصنعيات ردم باستخدام الرمال النظيفه = 1.5 - 3 جم / م3 
م3 مصنعيات تنفيذ تربة احلال من الرمل النظيف = 2.5 - 4 جم / م3 
م3 مصنعيات تنفيذ تربه احلال من الزلط والرمل = 7- 10 جم / م3 
باليوميه ايجار هراس لزوم دمك الارضيات = 800 -1200 جم / يوم
اسعار تنفيذ الخرسانه المسلحه مصنعيات فقط شامل العده الخشبيه 
م3 قواعد منفصله = 150 جم / م3 
م3 نجارة وحداده لبشه = 80 - 100 جم / م3 

فى حالة الاسقف السوليد 
م3 نجارة وحداده للدور الارضى = 170 - 190 جم / م3 
تضاف علاوه 10 جم لكل دور ارتفاع 

في حالة الاسقف الفلات سلاب و الهوردى 
م3 نجارة وحداده للدور الارضى 150 - 170 جم
تضاف علاوه 10 جم / م3 لكل دور اعلى الدور الارضى 

في حالة الاسقف البانلدبيم 
في حالة ارتفاع الدور 4 - 6 م والشده المستخدمه شده خشبيه م3 = 250 - 300 جم
في حالة ارتفاع الاسقف من 6- 9 م والشده المستخدمه شده خشبيه = 350 - 450 جم

اسعار اعمال الفرمجة 
م3 فرمجة للأساسات والاعمدة والاسقف شامله اعمال الهز والتسويه = 4 -6 جم / م3
في المتوسط اسعارالخرسانه الجاهزه شامله الصب باستخدام البامب المتحرك 
جهد 200 كجم / سم2 السعر 280 - 300 جم / م3
جهد 225 كجم / سم2 السعر 300 - 315 جم / م3
جهد 250 كجم / سم2 السعر 320 - 340 جم / م3
جهد 300 كجم / سم2 السعر 350 - 375 جم / م3
جهد 350 كجم / سم2 السعر 375 - 400 جم / م3

جهد 400 كجم / سم2 السعر 400 - 420 جم / م3
في حالة طلب خرسانه جاهزه بدون البامب تقل الاسعار السابقة بقيمة 25 جم / م3
م / طلعت محمد على
[email protected]
اسعار تشطيبات الشقق وديكورات الشقق بسعر 600 جم للمتر السعر يشمل الخامات والمصنعيات بشكل اجمالي 
وموصفات التشطيبات كتالي 
السباكة تاسيس 
يتم مد مواسير سباكة المانية الصنع ( ماركة بي ار ) ضمان 5سنة ( مع اجراء اختبارات الضغط من قبل الشركة للحصول علي الضمان ) لمياة الشرب 
يتم مد مواسير صرف ماركة الشريف لمياة الصرف 
يتم عمل دائرة مياة ساخنة للحمام والمطبخ 
يتم عمل صرف وتغذية لكلا من غسالة اطباق وغسالة اوتوماتيك 
السباكة تشطيب 
يتم تركيب خلاطات مصرية الصنع ضمان عشر سنوات يتم اختيار الموديل من قبل العميل 
يتم تركيب بانيو ضمان ثلاث سنوات 
يتم تركيب حوض وش وقاعدة تواليت الماني الصنع يتم الاختيار من قبل العميل للشركات ايديال استادر كليوبترا درفيت 
يتم تركيب حوض مطبخ فتحة ماركة فرنك سام 
يتم تركيب وصلات تغذية وصرف لكلا من غسالة اطباق غسالة اتوماتيك 
الكهرباء تاسيس 
يتم مد سلك سويدي الصنع 
يتم عمل 55 مفتاح انارة وتغذية للاجهزة 
يتم عمل دائرة انترنت 
يتم عمل دائرة دش 
يتم عمل دائرة تليفون 
يتم يتم عمل دائرة جهد مرتفع للمطبخ والتكيفات 
اعمال الدهانات 
يتم دهان عزل للحوائط
يتم دهان عدد 2 سكينة معجون 
يتم دهان عدد وش بطانة 
يتم دهان عدد وش دهان كمبيوتر يتم اختيار الالوان من قبل العميل 
الخامات المستخدمة للدهانات المعجون ماركة سيابس الدهانات ماركة اسكيب 
اعمال النجارة 
يتم تركيب باب خشبي لكل الغرف والمطبخ والحمام الباب محمل بعدد قشرة ارو 
يتم تركيب باب الشقة الرائيسي اندونيسي الصنع مع تركيب معبرة (تاج خارجي ) له 

اعمال الالموتيال 
يتم تركيب الموتيال( قطاع السعد) لكل الشبابيك والمنافذ
اعمال الاسقف 
يتم عمل مصيص وضهارة لكل الاسقف 
يتم عمل كرانيش للريسبشن
اعمال السراميك 
يتم تركيب سيراميك فرز اول من شركات الجوهرة او كليوبتر ا او رويال 
يتم اختيار الموديلات والالوان من قبل العميل 
ثانيا فترة العمل 40 يوم وبعدها تستلم الشقة

اسعار مصنعيات محارة الحوائط سعر تجاري 12 جم للمتر للحوائط الداخلية للشقق 
أسعار مصنعيات محارة للحوائط سعر ميزان (ادة واوتار ) من 13 الي 17 جم للمتر للحوائط الداخلية للشقق 
اسعار مصنعيات محارة الحوائط الخارجية (الواجهات ) سعر تجاري 25 جم للمتر للحوائط الخارجية والواجهات للفلل والعمارات 
اسعار مصنعية المحارة للواجهات الخارجية سعر ميزان وادة واوتار 35 جم للمتر 

اسعار المحارة للاعمال الخارجية السعر يشمل الخامات والمصنعيات والسقالات 
مصنعيات الواجهة محارة و مصنعية معجون و مصنعيات دهانات و السقالات الخشبية 60جم للمتر
مصنعيات الواجهة محارة و رش فطيسة و السقالات الخشبية 40جم للمتر
مصنعيات الواجهة محارة و مواد كمياويات البناء الحديثة (مادة ) 45 جم للمتر

اسعار تركيب السيراميك 25 جم و 35 جم للبورسلين و40 جم للرخام 

تركيب الالوميتال بسعر 350 جم للمتر قطاع السعد عريض 
و 600 جم قطاع بي اس الصغير 
و700 جم لقطاع البي اس الوسط
800 جم قطاع بي اس
900 جم قطاع بي اس الجامبو ( الدابل)
السعر يشمل قطاعات الالوميتال والزجاج والشيش والتركيب والنقل لجميع انحاء الجمهورية

اسعار مصنعيات تأسيس الكهرباء في التشطيبات الداخلية 
توزيع الاضاءة علي الاسقف والحوائط للمساعدة في تنفيذ الديكورات بشكل متكامل 
يتم عمل 55 مفتاح انارة وتغذية للاجهزة 
دائرة تكييف 
دائرة انترنت 
دائرة دش 
دائرة تليفون 
دائرة جهد مرتفع للمطبخ 
اعادة توزيع الجهد الدخلي وفقا لما يتناسب مع شدة التيار
سعر النقطة 25 جم

تركيب باركيه مصرى(70)جم للمتر بالتركيب والمصنعيه
تركيب باركيه صينى(70)جم للمتر بالمصنعيه والتركيب
تركيب باركيه تركى(90)جم للمتر بالمصنعيه والتركيب
تركيب باركيه المانى(90)جم للمتر بالتركيب والمصنعيه
تركيب باركيه السويدى (350)جم للمتر بالتركيب والمصنعيه
الباركيه مسمار مصرى بالتركيب والمصنعيه (500)جم للمتر

اسعار ومصنعيات السقف الساقط ( اعمال حديد وشبك ) 350 جم للمتر ومدة التنفيذ 15 يوم 
اسعار ومصنعيات السقف الساقط وبيت نور جبسون بورد ( الالواح ) 100 جم للمتر حسب التصميم

مصنعيات تركيب الابواب والنجارة للشقق 2000جم 
وايضا يوجد اسعار مميزة جدا للابواب الاندونيسي للغرف والباب الرئيسي سعر الباب للغرف تشطيب سوبر لوكس 350 جم للباب اما باب الشقة زان اندونيسي 900 جم واسعار خاصة جدا جدا للبرور والحلي والاكر واكسسوارات الابواب الخشبية

اسعار مصنعيات تأسيس الكهرباء في التشطيبات الداخلية 
توزيع الاضاءة علي الاسقف والحوائط للمساعدة في تنفيذ الديكورات بشكل متكامل 
يتم عمل 55 مفتاح انارة وتغذية للاجهزة 
دائرة تكييف 
يتم عمل دائرة انترنت 
يتم عمل دائرة دش 
يتم عمل دائرة تليفون 
يتم عمل دائرة جهد مرتفع للمطبخ 
اعادة توزيع الجهد الدخلي وفقا لما يتناسب مع شدة التيار 
سعر المصنعيات 3000 جم

م2 واجهات زجاجية
فى حالة ظهور الاطار المعدنى الحامل 400 دولار
فى حالة عدم ظهور الاطار المعدنى الحامل 700 دولار​*


----------



## egyptsystem (26 يوليو 2014)

*اسعار التنفيذ 2014*

*اسعار التنفيذ 2014​*


----------



## egyptsystem (27 يوليو 2014)

​


----------



## egyptsystem (31 يوليو 2014)

*كل عام وانتم بخير
يا ريت يا كبير
المصنعيات ( اليوميه )
السائق و مساعده
النجار المسلح و مساعده
الحداد المسلح و مساعده
الفورمجى
عامل الطبلية
البناء و مساعده
المبيض و مساعده
المبلط و مساعده
الدهان و مساعده
المرخاماتى و مساعده​*


----------



## egyptsystem (31 يوليو 2014)

*يا ريت يا كبير النشرة المختصرة لاسعار الخامات للمهندس الخريج
طن حديد
طن اسمنت بورتلاندى عادى
طن اسمنت بورتلاندى سريع التصلد
طن اسمنت بورتلاندى مقاوم للكبريتات
طن اسمنت ابيض
طن جبس
طن مصيص
طن بودرة
م3 سن
م3 زلط فولى
م3 زلط فينو
م3 زلط مخصوص
م3 تربة زلطية للاحلال
م3 رمل
الالف طوبة
25*12*6 سم طوب احمر
25*12*6 سم طوب اسمنتى
بلوكات
الطوب الخفيف العازل
م2 جرانيت
م2 رخام
م2 بورسلين
م2 سيراميك
م2 بلاط موزايكو
م2 انترلوك
م2 باركيه
م2 فينيل
م2 خشب mdf
اسعار خراطيم و مواسير الكهرباء
اسعار مواسير الصحى خارجى و داخلى
اسعار السيلر و المعجون و البويات للدهانات
اسعار النجارة المعمارية باب و شباك
اسعار خامات الاسقف المعلقة
اسعار خامات القرميد
اسعار ورق الحائط
م2 واجهات زجاجية
اسعار الشدة الخارجية لتشطيب الواجهات​*


----------



## egyptsystem (31 يوليو 2014)

*سؤال يا كبير
ترتيب تشطيب الارضيات و الدهانات​*


----------



## egyptsystem (31 يوليو 2014)

*سؤال يا كبير
بالنسبة للحمام و المطبخ
ترتيب تشطيب الارضيات و الحوائط
غلايق سيراميك الحوائط اعلى او اسفل الحوائط​*


----------



## egyptsystem (31 يوليو 2014)

*سؤال يا كبير
متى يبدأ الكهربائى و السباك و النجار عملهم​*


----------



## ارطبون العرب (31 يوليو 2014)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## egyptsystem (31 يوليو 2014)

*سؤال يا كبير
بالنسبة لحمام السباحة
ترتيب العزل بالرولات لحائط الحماية من الداخل و اللبشة العادية​*


----------



## egyptsystem (1 أغسطس 2014)

*سؤال يا كبير
ليه مفيش صور فى الموضوع​*


----------



## egyptsystem (1 أغسطس 2014)

*سؤال يا كبير
بالنسبة لعزل السطح
ترتيب العزل المائى و الحرارى*


----------



## egyptsystem (1 أغسطس 2014)

*سؤال يا كبير
المكان الصحيح للكرسى فى اللبشة و الفلات سلاب​*


----------



## egyptsystem (1 أغسطس 2014)

*سؤال يا كبير
عزل الارضية بالدور الارضى​*


----------



## egyptsystem (1 أغسطس 2014)

*سؤال يا كبير
المكان الصحيح لشبكة الحديد
فى السقف الهوردى​*


----------



## egyptsystem (1 أغسطس 2014)

*ملاحظات تنفيذية سريعة
1- اجمالى كميات مكعبات الخرسانه المسلحه المطلوبه للمبنى = 40 الى 50 % من اجمالى مسطح الادوار لهذا المبنى ويتوقف ذلك على نوع بلاطه الاسقف ونوع الاساسات 
مثال: عماره سكنيه بمسطح الدور = 300 م2 وعدد الادوار = 10 ادوار 
اذن اجمالى مسطحات العماره = 300 * 10 = 3000 م2
اذن اجمالى مكعب الخرسانه المسلحه لهذه العماره من الاساسات للدور الاخير = 0.45* 3000 = 1350 متر مكعب 
2- نسبة ووزن الحديد المسلح فى القواعد المسلحه المنفصله بدون وجود ميدات رابطه = 45 الى 60 كجم/م3 م3(للمتر المكعب)
3- نسبة ووزن الحديد المسلح فى القواعد المسلحه المنفصله مع وجود ميدات رابطه بين القواعد المسلحه = 90 الى 100 كجم / م3 م3(للمتر المكعب)
4- نسبة ووزن الحديد فى البلاطه العاديه solid slab من 90 الى 100 كجم /م3(للمتر المكعب) 
يعنى مكعب السقف بالتقريب = مسطح الدور الواحد * 22 الى 25 سم 
5- نسبة ووزن الحديد فى البلاطه الهوردى hollow block من 120 لى 130 كجم/ م3(للمتر المكعب) ( مع ملاحظة أن مكعب السقف شامل الطوب الهوردى)
6- نسبة ووزن الحديد فى البلاطه اللاكمريه flat slab 130 الى 150 كجم/م3 (للمتر المكعب)
7- كمية مكعبات خرسانه الاعمده فى الدور الواحد = 15 الى 25 % من كمية مكعبات الخرسانه المسلحه لهذا الدور 
8- نسبة ووزن الحديد فى الاعمده وحوائط القص = 180 الى 250 كجم/م3 (للمتر المكعب)
9- عدد الطوب المطلوب للبلاطه الهوردى للدور الواحد = مسطح الدور الواحد مضروبا فى 4 الى 5 طوبات مقاس 20 *40 * ارتفاع الطوبه المذكور فى اللوحات 
مثال : سقف بمسطح أفقى = 300 م2 والسقف كله بلاطه هوردى يحتاج هذا السقف الى عدد طوب هوردى = 300 م2 * 4.5 طوبه = 1350 طوبه بمقاس 20 *40 * ارتفاع الطوبه المذكور فى اللوحات 
10- عدد الطوب لعمل مبانى الدور الواحد مقاس 25*12*6 سم = 85 الى 95 طوبه للمتر المسطح الافقى من الدور الواحد
مثال : المسطح الافقى للدور المتكرر لعماره سكنيه = 300 م2 فان كمية الطوب المطلوبه بمقاس 25*12*6 سم لبناء هذا الدور = 300 * 90 =27000 طوبه اى سبعه وعشرون الف طوبه بالتقريب طبعا 
11- عدد شكاير الاسمنت اللازمه لبناء الف طوبه مقاس 25*12*6 سم = 3.50 الى 4 شكاير 
12- اجمالى مسطح المحاره الداخليه للدور الواحد أو للشقه على سبيل المثال= مسطح الدور أو مسطح الشقه مضروبا فى عدد= 2.70 الى 3.00 على حسب ارتفاع الدور
مثال : شقه بمسطح 150 م2 المسطحات التقريبيه للمحاره (اللياسه) الداخليه = 150 م2 *2.8 = 420 م2 تقريبا 
13- معدل استهلاك معجون الدهانات للحوائط الداخليه عدد 3 سكينه = 1.50 الى 2.00 م2 لكل 1.00 كجم معجون 
14- معدل استهلاك دهان البلاستك الداخلى عدد 3 اوجه = 6.00 الى 8.00 م2 لكل 1 لتر بلاستك
15 - معدل استهلاك برميل البتومين الممتلى انتاج شركة الاسكندريه اللازم لعزل الخرسانه المسلحه بعدد 2 وجه = 60 الى 70 م2 لكل برميل*


----------



## egyptsystem (1 أغسطس 2014)

*اسعار التنفيذ 2014​*


----------



## egyptsystem (2 أغسطس 2014)

*يا ريت يا كبير
مقايسة كاملة للخريج الجديد​*


----------



## egyptsystem (2 أغسطس 2014)

*اسعار مواد البناء​*


----------



## egyptsystem (2 أغسطس 2014)

*اسعار الاسمنت​*


----------



## egyptsystem (2 أغسطس 2014)

*اسعار التشطيبات​*


----------



## egyptsystem (2 أغسطس 2014)

*ملاحظات تنفيذية سريعة*​


----------



## egyptsystem (2 أغسطس 2014)

*الهندسة التنفيذية​*


----------



## egyptsystem (2 أغسطس 2014)

*فيديوهات الموقع​*


----------



## egyptsystem (2 أغسطس 2014)

*إعداد مهندس تنفيذ | م. محمد سنبل ​*


----------



## egyptsystem (2 أغسطس 2014)

*اعداد مهندس مكتب فنى 


​*


----------



## egyptsystem (2 أغسطس 2014)

*كورسات اكاديمية الدارين​*


----------



## egyptsystem (2 أغسطس 2014)

*كتب مدنى و عماره 2050​*


----------



## egyptsystem (2 أغسطس 2014)

*اسعار التنفيذ 2014​*


----------



## egyptsystem (3 أغسطس 2014)

*اسعار الحديد
اسعار الاسمنت
اسعار الجبس
اسعار النقل
http://cementegypt.com​*


----------



## egyptsystem (4 أغسطس 2014)

*كتب مدتى 2014*

*كتب مدنى 2014​*


----------



## egyptsystem (4 أغسطس 2014)

*كيمياويات البناء





​*


----------



## egyptsystem (4 أغسطس 2014)

*مقايسة اعمال كاملة​*


----------



## egyptsystem (4 أغسطس 2014)

*اسعار الخامات 2014


​*


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (4 أغسطس 2014)

egyptsystem قال:


> *كل عام وانتم بخير
> يا ريت يا كبير
> المصنعيات ( اليوميه )
> السائق و مساعده
> ...




السلام عليكم 

متوسط اسعار الحساب باليوميه ( اليوميات )
- السائق :- 
على حسب نوع المعده 
يومية سائق اللودر وسائق الحفار = 80 - 120 جنيه
يومية سائق الهراس = 120 - 150 جنيه
يومية سائق عربة نقل = 80 - 120 جنيه
سائق عربة ملاكى او ربع نقل بالشهر = 1600 - 2500 جنية / شهر


2- يومية النجار المسلح = 100 -125 جنية 
يومية مساعد نجار = 60 - 80 جنية 

3- يومية الحداد المسلح = 100 -125 جنية 
يومية مساعد الحداد = 60 - 80 جنية 

4- يومية الفورمجى = 100 -120 جنيه

5- يومية عامل الصب = 80 -100 جنيه

6- يومية البناء = 110 - 130 جنية 
يومية مساعد البناء = 70 - 80 جنيه

7-يومية مبيض المحاره = 100 -130 جنيه
مساعد المبيض = 70 - 80 جنية

8- يومية مبلط السيراميك = 130 - 180 جنيه 
مساعد مبلط السيراميك = 70 - 90 جنيه 

يومية مبلط البلاط الموزايكو والبلاط الاسمنتى وبلاط الارصفه = 110 - 130 جنيه

9- يومية النقاش = 80 - 120 جنيه 
يومية مساعد النقاش = 60 - 70 جنيه 

10 - يومية صنايعى تركيب الرخام ( المرخماتى ) = 140 - 200 
يومية مساعد تركيب رخام = 75 - 110 جنيه

11- يومية صنايعى العزل = 110 - 130 جنيه 


12- يومية الاستورجى = 100 -130 جنيه 
يومية المساعد = 70 - 90 جنيه

13-يومية صانيعى تركيب الجبس بورد وبلاطات الاسقف = 110 -130 جنيه 
يومية المساعد = 70 - 90 جنيه

14- يومية الكهربائى =80 - 110 جنيه 
يومية المساعد = 60 - 80 جنيه

15- يومية النجار ( باب وشباك ) = 120 - 150 جنيه
يومية المساعد = 60 - 90 جنيه 


17- يومية العامل العادى = 60 - 80


18 - يومية النحات = 100 - 120 جنية 

19 - يومية عامل الزراعه = 60 - 80 جنيه

20 - يومية عامل النظافة وعامل البوفيه = 50 - 70 جنيه


----------



## egyptsystem (4 أغسطس 2014)

*شكرا يا كبير​*


----------



## egyptsystem (4 أغسطس 2014)

*اسعار التنفيذ 2014
اسعار الخامات في المتوسط ( جنيه مصرى : جم )
حديد التسليح 5500 جم / طن
الاسمنت البورتلاندى 800 جم / طن
اسعار الصب : على حسب محتوى الاسمنت وجهد الخرسانه وطريقة الصب المتبعه
اسعار المصنعيات شامله العده الخشبيه
قواعد منفصله 150 - 180 جم / م3
لبشه خرسانه عاديه 100 - 120 جم / م3
الاعمدة والاسقف للدور الارضى من 160 الى 200 جم / م3
الاعمدة والاسقف للدور المتكرر نفس الاسعار السابقه يضاف اليها علاوه 10 جم / م3 للدور الواحد
تقل تلك الاسعار في حالة الاسقف flat slab بنسبه تصل الى حوالى 10 %

بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الأساسات [ قواعد منفصلة ] حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات التنفيذية والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادي للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهزالميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
يشمل بند الاساسات قواعد منفصله القواعد والسملات والشدادات في حالة وجودها
التكاليف المباشره :-
نقوم بحساب كمية الحديد / م3 حسب تفريدة الحديد ( طريقة رص وتوزيع الحديد )
وذلك بقسمة كمية الحديد / كمية الخرسانه المسلحة للقواعد وتشمل كمية الحديد الحديد المستخدم لاشارات الاعمدة حيث يتم تحميل كميته على القواعد
وكذلك تشمل الحسابات كميات الحديد للسملات والشدادات وبادىء السلم وخلافه
في المتوسط تكون كمية الحديد للأساسات قواعد منفصله من 75 - 85 كجم / م3 وتؤخذ في المتوسط 80 كجم / م3
وبالتالى تكلفة حديد التسليح = 80 * 5.5 = 440 جم / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جم / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جم / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر 170 جم / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 4 جم / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جم / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 440 + 5+330+170 + 4+5 = 954 جم / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 954 *.5 = 477 جم / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 954 + 477 = 1431 جم / م3

في حالة وجود عدة خشبيه لدى الشركة وتم اسناد اعمال الحدادة والنجاره بدون عدة لمقاول باطن ستكون تكلفة المصنعيات كالتالى
- اعمال الحدادة للأساسات = 30 - 35 جم / م3
- اعمال النجارة = 70 - 85 جم / م3
- هالك الخشب يتم حسابه في المتوسط =15- 20 جم / م3
وبالتالى ستكون تكلفة المتر المكعب = 30 + 80 + 20 = 130 جم / م3
واذا ما قورن الفرق في التكاليف في حالة اسناد الاعمال لمقاول باطن بعده او بدون سيكون الفرق
= 170- 130 = 40 جم / م3
او ما يعادل كنسبة = 40 / 1430 * 100 = 2.8 % او ما يقل عن 3 % من سعر البند

في حالة وجود نسب عاليه من الاملاح والكبريتات يستخدم اسمنت مقاوم للكبريتات وتكون صيغة البند 
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الأساسات [ قواعد منفصلة ] حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات التنفيذية والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي مقاوم للكبريتات للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
نفس تكاليف البند السابق فقط سيزداد تكلفة منتج الخرسانه بنفس النسبه في زيادة سعر الاسمنت من اسمنت بورتلاندى عادى الى اسمنت مقاوم للكبريتات
الفرق في السعر في حدود 50 جم / طن
تكلفة الخرسانه ستزداد بقيمة 50 *7 / 20 = 17.5 جم / م3
مما سيؤدى الى زيادة سعر البند في حدود 25 جم / م3
سيكون السعر الاجمالى م3 = 1455 جم / م3

بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الأساسات [ قواعد شريطية ] حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات التنفيذية والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي مقاوم للكبريتات للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
نفس طريقة التحليل السابقه فقط متوسط كمية الحديد سيكون اعلى واسعار المصنعيات ستكون اقل
- كمية الحديد في المتوسط ستكون في حدود 95 - 100 كجم / م3
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 100 *55= 550 جم
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جم / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جم / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر 120 جم / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 4 جم / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جم / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 550 + 5+330+120 + 4+5 = 1014 جم / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1014 *.5 = 507 جم / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 1014 + 507 = 1521 جم / م3

بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الأساسات [ لبشه مسلحه ] حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادى للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
- كمية الحديد في المتوسط ستكون في حدود 50 - 60 كجم / م3
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 55 *5.5= 302 جم
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جم / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جم / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر 100 جم / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 3 جم / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 4 جم / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 302 + 5+330+100 + 3+4 = 744 جم / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 744 *.5 = 372 جم / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 744 + 372 = 1116 جم / م3

بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الحوائط السانده حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادى للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
- كمية الحديد في المتوسط ستكون في حدود 100 - 110 كجم / م3
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 105 *5.5= 577 جم
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جم / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جم / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر 170 جم / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 5 جم / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جم / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 577 + 5+330+170 + 5+5 = 1092 جم / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1092 *.5 = 546 جم / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 1092 + 546 = 1638 جم / م3

بالمتر الطولي توريد وعمل خوازيق ميكانيكي بالتفريغ من الخرسانة المسلحة بالأبعاد والأطوال والتسليح المبين باللوحات التنفيذية وخرسانة الخازوق ذات محتوي اسمنتي لا يقل عن 400كجم أسمنت بولاتلاندي عادي للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الأنشائية مع الدمك الميكانيكي جيدا و المعالجة وعلي ان تحقق الخرسانة رتبة لا تقل عن 300 كجم/سم2 والسعر يشمل اجراء اختبار التحميل ويشمل كل ما يلزم حسب اصول الصناعه والمواصفات قطر 40 سم
( مثال : خوازيق قطر 40 سم وباجمالى طول 20 م .. والتسليح 8 قطر 16 مم وبطول 12 م وكانات حلزونيه قطر 8 مم والمسافه البينيه 15 سم )
كمية الحديد للخازوق الواحد = 8 ×12×1.58= 152 كجم
كانات بقطر 8 مم بطريقة تقريبه = 35 كجم
اجمالى الحديد = 152+35 = 187 كجم
اجمالى كمية الخرسانه للخازوق الواحد = 3.14 * 0.2*0.2*20= 2.5 م3
باضافه كمية 0.25 م3 هالك خرسانه بعد صب الخازوق
اجمالى الخرسانه = 2.5 + 0.25= 2.75 م3
حساب التكاليف المباشره :-
كمية الحديد = 187 * 5.5 = 1028 جم
مصنعيات الحديد شامل اللحام = 200 جم للخازوق الواحد
تكلفة م3 خرسانه جهد 300 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت لا يقل عن 400 كجم / م3 شامل اضافات مؤخرات الشك وشامل الصب باستخدام البامب التكلفه = 400 جم / م3
تكلفة الخازوق الواحد = 400 × 2.75 = 1100 جم
اجمالى تكلفة الخازوق من الخامات والصب = 1028 +200+1100 = 2328 جم
تكلفة المتر الطولى = 2328 / 20 = 116.4 جم / م . ط
تكلفة المتر الطولى باستخدام ماكينة الخوازيق = 50 - 60 جم / م .ط ( حسب عدد الخوازيق )
اجمالى التكلفة للمتر الطولى = 116.4 +55 = 171.4 جم
التكلفة الغير مباشرة وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 171.4*0.5= 85.7 جم / م.ط
اجمالى السعر للمتر الطولى =171.4+ 85.7 = 257 جم / م.ط ( تقريبا )

بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الاعمدة والحوائط حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادى للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
التكاليف المباشرة :-
وفى هذا المثال ستتم الدراسه على كمية حديد 160 كجم / م3 لمنشأ يتكون من خمسة ادوار
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 160 *5.5= 880 جم / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 8 جم / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جم / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر لاعمدة للدور الارضى = 170 جم / م3
اضافة علاوه 10 جنية لكل دور تكون اجمالى العلاوة = 4 * 10 = 40 جم
تكلفة الدور الاخير = 170 + 40 = 210 جم / م3
متوسط التكلفة للمصنعيات كمتوسط للمبنى ككل = ( 170 + 210 ) / 2 = 190 جم / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 10 جم / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جم / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 880 + 8+330+190 + 10+5 = 1423 جم / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1423 *.5 = 711.5 جم / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 1423 + 711.5 = 2134.5 جم / م3 ( 2135 تقريبا )

بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة للهيكل الخرسانى لزوم البلاطات السوليد والسلالم حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادى للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل على الوجة الاكمل
التكاليف المباشرة :-
كمية حديد التسليح للاسقف السوليد تتراوح في المتوسط 100 كجم / م3
وفى هذا المثال ستتم الدراسه على كمية حديد 100 كجم / م3 لمنشأ يتكون من خمسة ادوار
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 100 *5.5= 550 جم / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جم / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جم / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر للدور الارضى = 170 جم / م3
اضافة علاوه 10 جنية لكل دور تكون اجمالى العلاوة = 4 * 10 = 40 جم
تكلفة الدور الاخير = 170 + 40 = 210 جم / م3
متوسط التكلفة للمصنعيات كمتوسط للمبنى ككل = ( 170 + 210 ) / 2 = 190 جم / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 4 جم / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جم / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 880 + 5+330+190 + 4+5 = 1084 جم / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1423 *.5 = 542 جم / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 1084 + 542 = 1626 جم / م3

بالمتر المسطح توريد و عمل خرسانة مسلحة للارضيات بسمك 15 سم وشبكتين حديد تسليح 6 قطر 12 مم فى الأتجاهين علوي وسفلي والخرسانه ذات جهد 250 كجم / سم2 على الا يقل محتوى الاسمنت عن 350 كجم / م3 مع الهز الميكانيكى جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته وكل ما يلزم لنهو العمل على الوجه الاكمل
التكاليف المباشرة :-
كمية حديد التسليح للمتر المسطح = 24 * 0.888 = 21.3 كجم
اضافة نسبة هالك 3 % = 21.3 * 0.03 = 0.7 كجم / م2
اجمالى كمية الحديد = 22 كجم / م2
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 22 *5.5= 121 جم / م2
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 1 جم / م2
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط = 330 جم / م3
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 330 * 0.15 = 49.5 جم / م2
اعمال الحداده = 5 جم / م2
فى المعتاد يتم صب طبقة خرسانة الارضيه تحددها اعمال المبانى اى بدون اعمال نجاره اما فى حالة الحالات التى تتطلب اعمال نجاره يتم حساب تكلفة المتر المسطح على حسب الحاله
اعمال الفرمجه والهز تكلفة المتر المسطح =0.75 جم / م2
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 0.5 جم / م2
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 121 + 1+49.5+5 + 0.75+0.5 = 177.75جنية / م2 تقريبا 178 جم / م2
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 178 *.5 = 89 جم / م2
سعر المتر المكعب = 178+ 89 = 267 جم / م2

بالمتر المسطح توريد و عمل خرسانة مسلحة للبلاطات الممسوسه بسمك 15 سم مع تنفيذ شبكة من حديد التسليح 6 قطر 12 مم فى الأتجاهين والخرسانه ذات جهد 300 كجم /سم2 على الا يقل محتوى الاسمنت عن 400 كجم / م3 مع الهز الميكانيكى جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي باستخدام الهليكوبتر مع استخدام hardener للسطح والتقطيع باستخدام المنشار فى الاتجاهين وكل ما يلزم لنهو العمل على الوجه الاكمل طبقا لاصول الصناعة والمواصفات
التكاليف المباشرة :-
يتم تنفيذ البند السابق بعمل شرائح باستخدام الكمر المعدنى بارتفاع 15 سم
وبعرض لا يزيد عن 6 م وفى المعتاد يتم تنفيذه كل 4.05 م وذلك لسببين
سهولة التنفيذ لاعمال التسويه للسطح والقد والفرمجه
تقليل هالك الحديد حيث يتم تقطيع السيخ ( 12 م ) على ثلاثة اجزاء كل 4 م
ويتم بعدها تقطيع البلاطات فى نفس الاتجاة كل 4.05 على نفس التقسيم للبلاطات 
وفى الاتجاة الاخر كل 4 او 5 او 6 م 
يتم الربط بين شرائح البلاطات باستخدام dowels بطول 65 مرة قطر السيخ المستخدام ويتم ذلك بتثبيت ذلك الحديد فى فتحات موجودة بالكمر المعدنى او يتم فتحها بالكمرات على حسب العدد 
كمية حديد التسليح للمتر المسطح = 12 * 0.888 = 10.65 كجم / م2
حديد الربط بين البلاطات = ( 6*.6 *0.888 ) / 4 = 0.8 كجم / م2
اضافة نسبة هالك 3 % = 11.45* 0.03 = 0.35 كجم / م2
اجمالى كمية الحديد = 11.8 كجم / م2
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 11.8 *5.5= 65 جم / م2
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 0.5 جم / م2
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 300 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 400 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط = 370 جم / م3
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 370 * 0.15 = 55.5 جم / م2
اعمال الحداده = 2 جم / م2
اعمال النجارة باستخدام الكمر المعدنى واعمال الفرمجة والتسويه والمس والتقطيع =10 جم /م2
اعمال استخدام مصلبات السطح hardener معدل الاستهلاك متوسطه 4 كجم / م2
سعر الطن فى المتوسط من 2400 جم / طن
تكلفة المتر المسطح من مصلبات السطح = 4*2.4 = 9.6 جم / م2
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 0.5 جم / م2
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 65 + 0.5+55.5+2 + 10+9.6+0.5 = 143 جم / م2
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 143 *.5 = 71.5 جم / م2
سعر المتر المكعب = 143+ 71.5 = 214.5 جم / م2

بالمتر المكعب خرسانه مسلحة لبلاطات الاسقف الهوردى hollow block ذات الاعصاب في الاتجاهين والبلوكات مصنوعه من الفوم المفرغ سمك 20 سم وبغطاء من الخرسانه المسلحة سمك 7 سم حسب الابعاد الموضحة بالرسومات وبخرسانه لا يقل اجهادها عن 250 كجم / سم2 بعد 28 يوم وبمحتوى اسمنت لا يقل عن 350 كجم / م3 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو الاعمال على الوجه الاكمل حسب اصول الصناعه والمواصفات مما جميعه بالمتر المكعب 
التكاليف المباشرة :-
كمية حديد التسليح للاسقف الهوردى تتراوح في المتوسط 120 كجم / م3 الى 130 كجم / م3
وفى هذا المثال ستتم الدراسه على كمية حديد 125 كجم / م3
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 125 *5.5= 687.5 جم / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جم / م3
البلاطات عباره عن خرسانه مسلحه وبلوكات من الفوم يتم حساب نسبة الخرسانه الى نسبة البلوكات في كامل مسطح السقف وفى المعتاد تتراوح النسبة في المتوسط بنسبة 2/3 الى 1/ 3 خرسانه الى بلوكات على التوالى
تكلفة المتر المكعب من بلاطة السقف من الخرسانه
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جم / م3
تكلفة م3 من بلاطات السقف = 330*2/3 = 220 جم / م3
تكلفةالفوم للمتر المكعب الواحد من السقف
سعر الفوم كمتوسط = 900 جم / م3
تكلفة الفوم = 900 *1/3 = 300 جم / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط السعر= 250 جم / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 4 جم / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جم / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 687.5 + 5+220+300+250 + 4+5 = 1471.5 جم / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1471.5 *.5 = 735.25 جم / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 2207 جم / م3

بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانه مسلحة لبلاطات الاسقف البانلدبيم من النوع CONTINOUS PANELLED BEAM حسب الابعاد والتسليح الموضح بالرسومات وبخرسانه لا يقل اجهادها عن 300 كجم / سم2 بعد 28 يوم وبمحتوى اسمنت لا يقل عن400 كجم / م3 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو الاعمال على الوجه الاكمل حسب اصول الصناعه والمواصفات مما جميعه بالمتر المكعب 
- نسبة الحديد 140 كجم / م3
- ارتفاع السقف 9 م
- اجهاد الخرسانه = 300 كجم / سم2
التكاليف المباشرة :-
تكلفة حديد ا لتسليح = 140 *5.5= 770 جم / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جم / م3
تكلفة الصب باجهاد 300 كجم / سم2 = 370 جم / م3
تكلفة المصنعيات لاعمال الشدة بارتفاع 9 م واعمال الحداده مع ترك الشده لوقت يتراوح ما بين 20 الى 25 يوم حتى ميعاد الفك 
سيكون متوسط السعر= 400 جم / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 6 جم / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 10 جم / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 770 + 5+370+400 + 6+10 = 1561 جم / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1561 *.5 = 780.5 جم / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 2341.5 جم / م3

بلاطة سقف الفلات سلاب solid flat slab سمك 20 سم و ابعاد 20*15 م = 20*15*0.20 = 60 م 3
الكمر الخارجى ( الداير ) بفرض كمر مقاس 20 * 60 سم 
كمية الخرسانه للكمر اسفل بلاطة السقف فقط = 0.2 *0.4*2* ( 20 +14.6)= 5.6 م3 
اجمالى كمية الخرسانه = 60+5.5 = 65.5 
تكلفة المتر المكعب :-
كمية الحديد في المتوسط = 120 كجم / م3
تكلفة الحديد = 120 *5.5 = 660 جم / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحه جهد 275 كجم / سم2 شامله الصب بالبامب = 360 جم
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جم / م3
اعمال المصعنيات بالعده الخشبيه = 170 جم / م3
تكلفة اعمال الفرمجة للخرسانه = 4 جم / م3
تكلفة المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جم / م3
اجمالى التكلفة السابقه= 660+360+170 + 4+5 = 1194 جم / م3
اضافه هامش ربح شامل المصروفات الاداريه 50 % = 1194* 0.50= 597
اجمالى السعر للكتر المكعب =1194+597= 1791 جم

بالمتر المسطح توريد وعمل طبقة عازلة للرطوبه لزوم عزل الاساسات اعلى منسوب المياه الجوفيه
تتكون من طبقتين متعامدتين من البيتومين المؤكسد على ان تتم اعمال النظافة للسطح وتجهيزه قبل اعمال العزل وعمل كل ما يلزم مما جميعه بالمتر المسطح 
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة المتر المسطح من خامات البيتومين المؤكسد على الساخن طبقتين = 8 جم / م2
اسعار المصنعيات = 4 جم / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة = 8+4 = 12 جم / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 12* 0.5= 6 جم / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =12+ 6 =18 جم / م2

بالمتر المسطح توريد وعمل طبقة عازلة للرطوبه لزوم مبانى قصة الردم اعلى منسوب المياه الجوفيه
تتكون من 3 طبقات من البيتومين على البارد انتاج شركة انسومات او ما يماثلها على ان تتم اعمال النظافة للسطح وتجهيزه قبل اعمال العزل وعمل كل ما يلزم مما جميعه بالمتر المسطح 
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة ملىء العراميس للمبانى ونظافتها وتجهيزها للسطح = 1 جم / م2
تكلفة م2 من خامات البيتومين العادى ثلاث طبقات =5.5 جم / م2
اسعار المصنعيات = 1.5 جم / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة = 1+5.5+1.5 = 8 جم / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 8* 0.5= 4 جم / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =8+ 4 =12 جم / م2

بالمتر المسطح توريد و فرش طبقة عازلة للرطوبة لزوم الحمامات من مادة الانسوسيل ( 4مم ) من انتاج شركة انسومات او مايماثلها و طبقا لاصول الصناعة بحيث لا يقل ركوب اللحامات عن 10 سم مع عمل وزرة منها بداير الحوائط لا يقل ارتفاعها عن 20 سم فوق الارضية و يجب استدارة الزوايا و الاركان و تغطي الطبقة العازلة بطبقة لياسة أسمنتية سمك 2سم والقياس حسب المسقط الافقي بدون علاوة نظير الوزرات مما جميعه بالمتر المسطح 
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة تجهيز السطح وعمل المرمات واعمال اللياسه ان تطلب الامر = 4 جم / م2
عمل رقبة زجاجه بالزوايا والاركان متوسط التكاليف = 2 جم / م2
تكلفة رولات العزل ( من مادة الانسوسيل ) انتاج شركة انسومات
سعر اللفه 160 جم ومقاساتها 1 م بطول 10 م .ط
عمليا بعد عمل الركوب بين اللفات وعمل الوزرات اللفه الواحده تغطى 8 م 2 في المتوسط
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 160 / 8 = 20 جم / م2
تكلفة الطبقة الرابطة البيتومينيه ( سيروبلاست مثلا ) = 1 جم / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 7 جم / م2
طبقة اللياسة اعلى العزل بسمك من 2 الى 3 سم :-
تكلفة الخامات = 6 جم / م2
تكلفة المصنعيات = 7 جم / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 47 جم / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 47* 0.5= 23.5 جم / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =47+ 23.5 =70.5 جم / م2

بالمتر المسطح توريد و تنفيذ طبقة عازلة لزوم الحمامات ذلك بإستخدام اللفائف Polyester reinforced membrane من انتاج بيتونيل سمك 3مم او ما يماثلها مع عمل تراكب فى الاتجاة الطولى و العرضى لا يقل عن 15سم والقياس للمسقط الافقى محمل عليه القياس للعزل الرأسى للوزرات حسب الأرتفاع اللازم المناسب والسعر محمل علية دهان طبقة برايمر علي اللياسة وكل ما يلزم لنهو الاعمال نهوا متقنا حسب المواصفات و اصول الصناعة وغير محمل على البند طبقات اللياسه اسفل واعلى العزل 
التكاليف المباشره :-
عمل رقبة زجاجه بالزوايا والاركان متوسط التكاليف = 2 جم / م2
تكلفة رولات العزل المسلحه من انتاج شركة بيتونيل سمك 3 مم سعر اللفه 140 جم ومقاساتها 1 م بطول 10 م .ط
عمليا بعد عمل الركوب بين اللفات وعمل الوزرات اللفه الواحده تغطى 8 م 2 في المتوسط
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 140 / 8 = 17.5 جم / م2
تكلفة الطبقة البرايمر = 1 جم / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 7 جم / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 27.5 جم / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 27.5* 0.5= 13.75 جم / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =27.5+ 13.75 =41.25 جم / م2

بالمتر المسطح توريد و فرش طبقة عازلة للرطوبة لزوم الاسطح من مادة الانسوسيل ( 4مم ) من انتاج شركة انسومات او مايماثلها و طبقا لاصول الصناعة بحيث لا يقل ركوب اللحامات عن 10 سم مع عمل وزرة منها بداير الحوائط لا يقل ارتفاعها عن 20 سم فوق الارضية و يجب استدارة الزوايا و الاركان و تغطي الطبقة العازلة بطبقة لياسة أسمنتية سمك 2سم والقياس حسب المسقط الافقي بدون علاوة نظير الوزرات مما جميعة بالمتر المسطح 
في حالة الاسطح حيث تزداد المساحة المفتوحة فتقل التكاليف 
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة تجهيز السطح وعمل المرمات واعمال اللياسه ان تطلب الامر = 1.5 جم / م2
عمل رقبة زجاجه بالزوايا والاركان متوسط التكاليف = 1 جم / م2
تكلفة رولات العزل ( من مادة الانسوسيل ) انتاج شركة انسومات
سعر اللفه 160 جم ومقاساتها 1 م بطول 10 م .ط
عمليا بعد عمل الركوب بين اللفات وعمل الوزرات اللفه الواحده تغطى 8 م 2 في المتوسط
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 160 / 8 = 20 جم / م2
تكلفة طبقة البرايمر = 1 جم / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 4 جم / م2
طبقة اللياسة اعلى العزل بسمك من 2 الى 3 سم :-
تكلفة الخامات = 6 جم / م2
تكلفة المصنعيات = 5 جم / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 38.5 جم / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 38.5* 0.5= 19.25 جم / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =38.5+ 19.25 =57.75 جم / م2 تقريبا

بالمتر المسطح توريد و فرش طبقة عازلة للرطوبة لزوم حوائط الخزان من الخارج من مادة الانسوسيل ( 4مم ) من انتاج شركة انسومات او مايماثلها و طبقا لاصول الصناعة بحيث لا يقل ركوب اللحامات عن 10 سم والقياس هندسى حسب القطاع الرأسى مما جميعة بالمتر المسطح 
في حالة الحوائط الخرسانية تزداد تكلفة المصنعيات وتقل التكلفة الاجماليه نتيجة عدم تنفيذ طبقة لياسة اعلى العزل 
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة تجهيز السطح وعمل المرمات واعمال اللياسه ان تطلب الامر = 1.5 جم / م2
تكلفة رولات العزل ( من مادة الانسوسيل ) انتاج شركة انسومات
سعر اللفه 160 جم ومقاساتها 1 م بطول 10 م .ط
عمليا بعد عمل الركوب بين اللفات وعمل الوزرات اللفه الواحده تغطى 8 م 2 في المتوسط
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 160 / 8 = 20 جم / م2
تكلفة طبقة البرايمر = 1 جم / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 6 جم / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 28.5 جم / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 28.5* 0.5= 14.25 جم / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =28.5+ 14.25 =42.75 جم / م2 تقريبا

بالمتر المسطح : توريد وعمل طبقة عازلة للرطوبة لزوم حوائط الخزان من الداخل وجهين من مادة االاديكور ام او ما يماثلها طبقا لاصول الصناعة والمواصفات والقياس هندسى مما جميعة بالمتر المسطح 
مادة الاديكور ام مادة عزل ذات اساس اسمنتى ومن مزاياها انها غير مضره بالماء تستخدم لعزل خزانات المياه من الداخل وكذلك عزل حمامات السباحة ومن الممكن استخدامها في معظم العناصر الانشائيه
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة تجهيز السطح وعمل المرمات اللازمه = 3 جم / م2
تكلفة مادة الاديكور ام
سعر الشيكارة 25 كجم 90 جم تقريبا وتغطى مساحة حوالى من 4 الى 5 م2 لوجهين
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 90 / 4.5= 20 جم / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 8 جم / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 31 جم / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 31* 0.5= 15.5 جم / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =31+ 15.5=46.5 جم / م2 تقريبا

الاسعار في المتوسط على حسب الموقع للمشروع كالتالى 
م3 حفر صخر = 55 جم / م3 غير شامل نقل المخلفات
م3 حفر رمال = 6 جم حفر فقط بدون نقل المخلفات يضاف في المتوسط من 5 الى 6 جم / م3 نقل مخلفات على حسب مسافة النقل للمقالب والوقت المستغرق لكل نقله 
م3 ردم رمال نظيفة من خارج الموقع = 18- 20 جم اذا كان سعر التوريد للمتر المكعب من الرمال 12 جم
م2 عزل اساسات 
عزل بيتومين عادى على البارد 6 جم / م2
عزل بيتومين مؤكسد 10 - 12 جم / م2 
عزل بيتومين مؤكسد : عادى بنسبة 1:3 = 8 - 9 جم / م2

م3 خرسانة عادية 
قواعد منفصله = 320 الى 350 جم / م3 جهد خرسانه 200 كجم / سم2
لبشه = 250 الى 270 جم / م3 جهد الخرسانه 200 كجم / سم2
م3 خرسانة مسلحة 
الاساسات ( 80 كجم حديد / م3 في المتوسط ) = 930 - 950 جم / م3
اعمدة ( 160 كجم حديد / م3 في المتوسط ) = 1450 - 1500 جم / م3
اسقف ( 100 كجم حديد / م3 في المتوسط ) = 1100 - 1150 جم / م3
م2 مبانى 
سمك 10 سم 45 جم / م2
سمك 12 سم 50 - 55 جم / م2 
مبانى م3 : - 380 - 420 جم / م3
م2 بياض 
مواصفات بؤج فقط = 25 جم / م2
مواصفات بؤج واوتار = 30 جم / م2 
مواصفات تركيب زوايا فليسبيكو بالاضافه الى التأكيس والزوى والتربيع 40 جم / م2
م2 دهانات 
دهانات بلاستيك لون ابيض سكيب او سايبس = 16 جم / م2
دهانات بلاستيك الوان سكيب او سكيب = 18 جم / م2
دهانات جوتن حسب اللون المطلوب ( داخلى ) = 20 - 25 جم / م2
صحى مقطوعية
الصحى اسعار خامات المواسير الصرف والتغذيه في حدود 2000 جم
اسعار المصنعيات للحمام والمطبخ = 1000 جم
القطع والاكسسوارت حسب الطلب في المتوسط 
حوض جرافينا = 300 جم
قاعدة جرافينا = 650 جم
حوض استانلس عين واحده = 120 جم
اما اسعار ديوارفيت
حوض = 600 جم
القاعده = 900 - 1250 جم
حوض استانلس بصفايه وعين = 280 جم
كهربة مقطوعية
في المتوسط الخامات = 2000 – 2500 جم بخلاف الاكسسوارت 
المصنعيات = 1200 – 1500 جم
نجارة باب و شباك مقطوعية
باب غرفه حشو 300 - 400 جم
باب قشره ارو = 450 جم
باب شقه قشره ارو = 450 – 600 جم
باب شقه حشو 450 – 650 جم
الشبابيك مقاس 100 *100 او 120 * 120 في المتوسط من 250 الى 350 جم بخلاف الزجاج والسلك 
اسعار التركيب من 50 الى 60 جم في المتوسط للقطعه الواحده
م2 اسقف معلقة :-
بلاطات فينيل 60 * 60 = 70 - 80 جم / م2
اسقف الواح جبس من الجبس الابيض انتاج شركه كنف = 100 - 120 جم / م2
جبس اخضر للحمامات = 120 جم / م2
جبس احمر للمطابخ = 130 جم / م2
الاسعار عاليه هى متوسط الاسعار السائده في مصر

* اعمال الهيكل الخرسانى شامل اعمال التصميم وعمل الجسات والتنفيذ والاشراف على التنفيذ
المتر المسطح للدور الواحد في المتوسط تتراوح تكلفته من 300 - 350 جم / م2
* اعمال النصف تشطيب بعد الهيكل الخرسانى وتشمل 
- اعمال المبانى
- اعمال البياض الداخلى والخارجى
- اعمال الحلوق الخشبيه
- اعمال التمديدات الكهربائيه ( خراطيم فقط )
- اعمال التمديدات الكهربائيه للصواعد وكذلك انارة السلم
- اعمال تشطيب السلم والمدخل من رخام او جرانيت من انواع متوسطة التكاليف
- اعمال وصلات التغذية بالمياه والصرف الصحى حتى كل وحده مع انهاء الخطوط الرئيسيه للصواعد
- اعمال عزل الحمامات .
تكلفة كل ما سبق تحسب كمتوسط تكلفة للمتر المسطح من الوحده = 150 - 200 جم / م2 
اجمالى تكلفة المتر المسطح من الهيكل حتى النصف تشطيب = 500 - 600 جم / م2
* اعمال التشطيبات تختلف وتتفاوت كليا وجزئيا حسب نوع التشطيبات والخامات لها ومستواها وسعرها 
فتبدأ من خامات محليه بسيطه التكاليف الى خامات مستوره باهظة الثمن 
وكفكره عامه تتفاوت التشطيبات في المتوسط من 
275 جم / م2 الى 750 جم / م2 للتشطيبات المعتاده

مراحل تنفيذ مبنى 
1- اعمال الهيكل الخرسانى 
2- اعمال المبانى بالتوالى وممكن ان تكون بالتوازى مع تنفيذ الهيكل
3-اعمال البياض والتمديدات الكهربائية والحلوق الزفره :- وتأتى في نفس التوقيت متداخله جزئيا كالتالى 
- نبدأ بالتكسير لاعمال الكهرباء ( الخراطيم ) بالحوائط
- تليها اعمال الطرطشه 
- يتم تركيب الخراطيم بالحوائط 
- يتم عمل البؤج والاوتار
- يتم تثبيت الحلوق الزفره ( او الحلق الغشيم ) Soft wood 
- يتم تركيب العلب الكهربائية وتثبيتها 
- يتم تركيب سلك الشبك اعلى الخراطيم وفى الفواصل ما بين المبانى والخرسانى ومن الممكن استبدال سلك الشبك بالفيبر فهو عملى اكثر واسهل في التركيب
- يتم تسليخ السلك وتركيب الزوايا المعدن من الحديد المجلفن ( الفلسبيكو ) في حالة نص البند على تنفيذها .
- تتم اعمال البطانه ( الملو ) ويليها مباشرة في نفس اليوم اعمال الضهاره ( تشطيب السطح )
4- اعمال صواعد الكهرباء بالسلالم 
5- اعمال البياض للواجهات .
6- اعمال التمديدات للتغذية بالمياه 
7 - اعمال العزل للارضية الحمامات والمطابخ في حالة عزلها
8 - اعمال عزل الرطوبه والعزل الحرارى للسطح.
9- اعمال سحب السلك للدوائر المختلفة 
9 - اعمال سحب الكابلات للصواعد 
10 - اعمال التبليط للسطح 
11- اعمال التأسيس للدهانات للاسقف والحوائط وتشمل التجليخ والسيلر واوجه المعجون .
12- اعمال تمديدات الصحى ويشمل المواسير والوصلات للحمامات والمطابخ 
12- اعمال التبليط للارضيات او تشطيبها حسب نوع التشطيب .
13 - اعمال تشطيب حوائط الحمامات والمطابخ حسب تشطيبها .
14- اعمال تشطيب الواجهات ببنودها المختلفه .
15- اعمال تشطيب السلالم والمداخل .
16- اعمال تشطيب حتى الوجه النهائى للدهانات 
17 - تركيب القطع للصحى من احواض وقواعد وبنيوهات وخلافه
18 - اعمال تركيب الابواب والشبابيك بتشطيبها .
19 - اعمال تركيب اكسسوارت الكهرباء والمفاتيح والكشافات وخلافه
20 - اعمال الجلاء للارضيات . 
21 - اعمال تشطيب وجه نهائى للداهانات .
22- تركيب الخلاطات واكسسوارت الصحى
23- اعمال تشطيب الكهرباء بمشتملاتها .
22 - تركيب اكسسوارت الابواب والشبابيك .
23 - تركيب ورق الحائط 
24 - تركيب المرايات والبانوهات .
25 - مراجعة الدهانات ودهان الابواب وخلافه
26 - التلميع والنظافه والتسليم .
يتخلل البنود السابقه اعمال الاليكتروميكانيكال ان وجدت
مراحل عزل السطح 
1- صب خرسانه الميول او الخرسانه الخفيفه light weight concrete في حالة تنفيذها بالسطح لتخليق الميول المطلوبه وفى الغالب يتم تنفيذها في الاسطح ذات المساحات الواسعه ويتم ذلك 
- عمل اوتار من المبانى 
- صب الخرسانه وفرمجتها بمنسوب الاوتار .
- عمل طبقة لياسه من الاسمنت والرمل .
- عمل رقبة الزجاجه بعمل استدارة للزوايا والحواف من نفس مونه اللياسه 
- تنفيذ عزل الرطوبه على حسب نوعه .
- اختبار العزل 
- تنفيذ العزل الحرارى على حسب نوعه سواء عن طريق الصب او عن طريق الالواح الجاهزة من الفوم .
- تنفيذ طبقة حماية اعلى العزل .
- تنفيذ اعمال التبليط للارضيات على حسب التشطيب .
هناك مدرسه آخرى تميل الى تنفيذ العزل الحرارى اولا ويليها عزل الرطوبه ويعيب هذه الطريقة عدم ظهور عيوب عزل الرطوبه في حالة وجود عيوب 
انا اميل الى الطريقة الاولى لدقتها . 
مراحل عزل حمامات السباحه 
- تنفيذ طبقة الخرسانه العاديه للارضيات لبشه
- تنفيذ اعمال مبانى بداير حمام السباحه
- تنفيذ طبقة عزل الرطوبه للارضيات والحوائط متصله 
- تنفيذ طبقة الحمايه للارضيات - صب الخرسانه المسلحة للارضيات ويليها الخرسانه المسلحة للحوائط
- تنفيذ طبقة عزل اسمنتى من الاديكور ام او غيرها لعزل الحوائط من الداخل .
- تشطيب الحمام من الداخل .
ومن الممكن تنفيذ الحوائط الخرسانيه اولا قبل تنفيذ المبانى ويليها طبقة العزل من الخارج والمبانى للحماية بعد ذلك مع العزل الداخلى بمواد عزل اسمنتيه
مراحل تنفيذ اعمال العزل للأساسات اللبشه
- تنفيذ طبقة الخرسانه العادية 
- تنفيذ اعمال مبانى بداير اللبشه
- تنفيذ اعمال العزل رولات من مواد مناسبة على حسب التوصيف
- تنفيذ طبقة حماية للعزل الافقى
- تنفيذ اعمال الحدادة والصب
مراحل عزل الحمامات والمطابخ 
- اعمال النظافة وعمل المرمات لسطح الخرسانه في حالة وجدوها
- اعمال طبقة اللياسه اسفل العزل وعمل رقبة الزجاجه
- تنفيذ طبقة العزل 
- اختبار العزل
- تنفيذ طبقة اللياسه اعلى العزل لحمايته
العزل الحرارى للحوائط الداخلية والخارجية 
تنفيذ حائطين من الطوب سمك 10 سم لكل منهما مع ترك مسافة 10 سم بينهما توضع بها طبقة العزل وبذلك يكون اجمالى سمك الحائط = 30 سم
عزل الصوت 
يتم تنفيذه قبل الطبقة النهائية للتشطيب 
بمعنى لو طلب تنفيذ عزل الصوت للحوائط مثلا 
يتم تنفيذ طبقة العزل على المبانى على حسب نوع العزل والشائع هو الصوف الصخرى وذلك لتوفره ورخص ثمنه 
ثم بعد ذلك على حسب التشطيب من الممكن تنفيذ تشطيب جيس بورد اعلاها 
او تنفيذ مبانى بجانب العزل يليها طبقات التشطيب المختلفة 
او تنفيذ تجاليد من الخشب اعلى علافات تثبت على العزل 
يتم ذلك حسب نوعية التشطيب 
واذا كان الغرض هو تقسيم المكان وعزله من الممكن تنفيذ ذلك بعمل حوائط من الواح الجبس بورد يوضع العزل بداخلها وتنفذ طبقتين من الجبس يليها طبقة العزل يليها طبقتين من الجبس
في حالة الاسقف يتم تنفيذها بنفس الطريقه 
أسعار المصنعيات فقط بدون خامات
م2 أرضيات ( جرانيت رخام بورسلين سيراميك بلاط باركيه ) 
اسعار تركيب الرخام والجرانيت ارضيات متوسط من 25 - 60 جم بدون التشطيب ( الجلاء والتلميع ) والسعر يعتمد على نوع الرخام او الجرانيت ومقاسه والتفاصيل الخاصه بالرسومات ان وجدت وكذلك الكميات التى سيتم تركيبها 
اسعار التشطيب للرخام تتراوح ما بين 30 - 40 جم شامله ملىء اللحامات والجلاء والتلميع بمراحله المختلفه
اسعار تركيب ارضيات سيراميك بلاطه عاديه تتراوح ما بين 15 – 20 جم
اسعار تركيب ارضيات بورسلين بدون رسومات ديكور تتراوح ما بين 25 - 35 جم
تزداد الاسعار السابقه في حالة الحوائط بنسبة 10 % تقريبا 
اسعار تركيب الباركيه مصنعيات فقط تتراوح ما بين 25 - 40 جم
اسعار تركيب الحوائط بورسلين قطع ليزر باستخدام المواد اللاصقه السعر يبدأ من 30 وحتى 50 جنيه للمتر المسطح

م2 دهانات ( داخلى خارجى ) 
اعمال الدهانات الداخليه
دهانات بلاستيك او ببوية الزيت
تشطيب عادى او متوسط = 8-12 جم
تشطيب مميز بديكورات حديثه = 15- 35 جم 
دهانات خارجيه على حسب التشطيب
كومبليكو متوسط 15 -20 جم 
دراى ميكس 4 - 6 جم غير شامل السقالات وغير شامل البياض
سافيتو 4 - 6 جم غير شامل السقالات وغير شامل البياض


م2 بياض ( داخلى خارجى ) 
البياض الداخلى من 10- 18 جم 
البياض الخارجى من 20 -25 جم غير شامل السقالات 

م2 مبانى ( 25*12*6 سم ) 
المتر المسطح مبانى 9 - 11 جم
م3 مبانى ( 25*12*6 سم ) 
المتر المكعب مبانى من 70 - 85 جم

م2 أسقف معلقة 
سقف معلق من الواح ( مصنعيات ) = 20 - 30 جم شامل معالجه سطح الالواح بعد التركيب وتركيب الزوايا الميتال والشريط الفيبر
اسقف معلقه بلاطات ( مصنعيات ) من 15- 25 جم 

م2 قرميد
حسب النوع وطريقة التركيب والكميه ونوع السطح الذى سيركب عليه القرميد
وفى المتوسط يتراوح سعر التركيب من 20 - 30 جم والسعر غير شامل مصنعيات العلفات في حالة التركيب على خشب وغير شامل تجهيز الردم وعمل الميول في حالة التركيب على مونه 

م2 ورق حائط 
على حسب نوع الورق والسعر يتراوح من 10 الى 20 جم

م2 واجهة زجاجية
على حسب الواجهه وتفاصيل ونوع التشطيب المطلوب وتفاصيله

الاعمال الصحية 
بالعدد مصنعية تركيب تواليت بالتغذية والصرف الداخلى الفئة 280 جم
بالعدد مصنعية تركيب حوض بالتغذية والصرف الداخلى الفئة 220 جم
بالعدد مصنعية تركيب بانيو بالتغذية والصرف الداخلى الفئة 250 جم
بالعدد مصنعية تركيب سخان بالتغذية والصرف الداخلى الفئة 120 جم
بالعدد مصنعية تركيب بيبة الصرف الداخلى الفئة 50 جم
بالعدد مصنعية تركيب جالتراب الصرف الداخلى الفئة 50 جم
بالعدد مصنعية تركيب مبولة بالصرف والتغذيه الفئة 200 جم
بالعدد مصنعية اعادة تركيب حوض الفئة 80 جم
بالمتر الطولى مصنعية تركيب مواسير تغذية بالمياة بقطر 3/4 او 1 بوصه الفئة 10 جم
بالمتر الطولى مصنعية تركيب مواسير صرف قطر 2 بوصة الفئة 15 جم
بالمتر الطولى مصنعية تركيب مواسير صرف قطر 3 بوصة الفئة 20 جم
بالمتر الطولى مصنعية تركيب مواسير صرف قطر 4 بوصة الفئة 25 جم
م2 عزل ( قواعد لبشة حمامات سطح حوائط ( داخلى خارجى ) 
عزل بيتومين على البارد لزوم الاساسات وقصة الردم = 1.25- 2 جم / م2
عزل بيتومين على الساخن ( بيتومين مؤكسد ) لزوم الاساسات وقصة الردم = 3-5 جم / م2
عزل الحمامات( لفائف ) = 6 - 10 جم / م2 محمل عليه الوزرات
عزل الاسطح ( لفائف ) = 4 -6 جم / م2 محمل عليه الوزرات
عزل ذو اساس اسمنتى (مادة اديكور ام او غيرها) =7 - 9 جم / م2

اعمال النجارة مصنعيات 
في حالة التشطيب العادى ومستوى النجاره متوسط ( ابواب وشبابيك من الخشب السويدى )
مصنعية تركيب باب غرفه او باب حمام = 50 جم 
مصنعية تركيب باب شقه =60 جم
مصنعية تركيب باب بلكونه = 80 جم
مصنعية تركيب شباك شيش وزجاج = 60 جم
اما في حالة التشطيب الفندقى ( مستوى النجاره عالى جدا ) والخشب من قشرة الارو الماسيف او الزان
باب ضلفه واحده من 70 - 110 سم عرض = 150 جم
باب ضلفتين من 160 - 200 عرض = 250 جم
اسعار الكهرباء 
في حالة المنشأت العاديه ( الوحدات السكنيه والوحدات المشابهه )
تتراوح اسعار مصنعيات اعمال الكهرباء ابتداء من الخراطيم والمواسير حتى التشطيب الكامل بالمخرج كالتالى 
مخرج اناره 35 - 45 جم
مخرج ليد = 35 - 45 جم
مخرج بريزه عاديه 35 - 45 جم
مخرج بريزة قوى (سخان - غساله - ماكينه حلاقه - مجفف ايدى ) =65- 80 جم
مخرج تكييف = 65- 80 جم
مخرج بريزه 380 = 70 - 80 جم

التيار الخفيف 
مخرج تليفون = 30 -40 جم
مخرج داتا = 30 - 40 جم
مخرج تليفزيون = 30 - 40 جم

التشطيب 
تركيب سبوت لايت او ابليك = 10 - 15 جم
تركيب كشاف = 15- 20 جم
تركيب وتبوير لوحات الكهرباء
لوحة الكهرباء الرئيسيه من 500 – 600 جم
لوحة الكهرباء الفرعيه الخاصه بالوحده = 250 - 300 جم

الحفر و الردم و الاحلال
م3 حفر في تربه رملية مع نقل المخلفات = 5 - 7 جم / م3 
م3 حفر في تربه طينيه رطبه (باستخدام الحفار)حفر فقط = 8 - 12 جم / م3
م3 حفر في تربه طفليه متماسكه = 8 - 15 جم / م3 
م3 حفر في تربه طفليه متصلبه = 15 - 25 جم / م3
م3 حفر في تربه حجر جبرى = 20 - 30 جم / م3 
م3 حفر في تربه صخريه ( باستخدام الجاكوش ) = 50 - 60 جم / م3 
م3 نقل مخلفات لمسافه 20 كم بمتوسط 20 دقيقه ذهاب و20 دقيقه في العوده = 8 - 12 جم
م3 مصنعيات ردم باستخدام الرمال النظيفه = 1.5 - 3 جم / م3 
م3 مصنعيات تنفيذ تربة احلال من الرمل النظيف = 2.5 - 4 جم / م3 
م3 مصنعيات تنفيذ تربه احلال من الزلط والرمل = 7- 10 جم / م3 
باليوميه ايجار هراس لزوم دمك الارضيات = 800 -1200 جم / يوم
اسعار تنفيذ الخرسانه المسلحه مصنعيات فقط شامل العده الخشبيه 
م3 قواعد منفصله = 150 جم / م3 
م3 نجارة وحداده لبشه = 80 - 100 جم / م3 

فى حالة الاسقف السوليد 
م3 نجارة وحداده للدور الارضى = 170 - 190 جم / م3 
تضاف علاوه 10 جم لكل دور ارتفاع 

في حالة الاسقف الفلات سلاب و الهوردى 
م3 نجارة وحداده للدور الارضى 150 - 170 جم
تضاف علاوه 10 جم / م3 لكل دور اعلى الدور الارضى 

في حالة الاسقف البانلدبيم 
في حالة ارتفاع الدور 4 - 6 م والشده المستخدمه شده خشبيه م3 = 250 - 300 جم
في حالة ارتفاع الاسقف من 6- 9 م والشده المستخدمه شده خشبيه = 350 - 450 جم

اسعار اعمال الفرمجة 
م3 فرمجة للأساسات والاعمدة والاسقف شامله اعمال الهز والتسويه = 4 -6 جم / م3
في المتوسط اسعارالخرسانه الجاهزه شامله الصب باستخدام البامب المتحرك 
جهد 200 كجم / سم2 السعر 280 - 300 جم / م3
جهد 225 كجم / سم2 السعر 300 - 315 جم / م3
جهد 250 كجم / سم2 السعر 320 - 340 جم / م3
جهد 300 كجم / سم2 السعر 350 - 375 جم / م3
جهد 350 كجم / سم2 السعر 375 - 400 جم / م3

جهد 400 كجم / سم2 السعر 400 - 420 جم / م3
في حالة طلب خرسانه جاهزه بدون البامب تقل الاسعار السابقة بقيمة 25 جم / م3
متوسط اسعار الحساب باليوميه ( اليوميات )
يومية سائق اللودر وسائق الحفار = 80 - 120 جنيه
يومية سائق الهراس = 120 - 150 جنيه
يومية سائق عربة نقل = 80 - 120 جنيه
سائق عربة ملاكى او ربع نقل بالشهر = 1600 - 2500 جنية / شهر
يومية النجار المسلح = 100 -125 جنية 
يومية مساعد نجار = 60 - 80 جنية 
يومية الحداد المسلح = 100 -125 جنية 
يومية مساعد الحداد = 60 - 80 جنية 
يومية الفورمجى = 100 -120 جنيه
يومية عامل الصب = 80 -100 جنيه
يومية البناء = 110 - 130 جنية 
يومية مساعد البناء = 70 - 80 جنيه
يومية مبيض المحاره = 100 -130 جنيه
مساعد المبيض = 70 - 80 جنية
يومية مبلط السيراميك = 130 - 180 جنيه 
مساعد مبلط السيراميك = 70 - 90 جنيه 
يومية مبلط البلاط الموزايكو والبلاط الاسمنتى وبلاط الارصفه = 110 - 130 جنيه
يومية النقاش = 80 - 120 جنيه 
يومية مساعد النقاش = 60 - 70 جنيه 
يومية صنايعى تركيب الرخام ( المرخماتى ) = 140 - 200 
يومية مساعد تركيب رخام = 75 - 110 جنيه
يومية صنايعى العزل = 110 - 130 جنيه 
يومية الاستورجى = 100 -130 جنيه 
يومية المساعد = 70 - 90 جنيه
يومية صانيعى تركيب الجبس بورد وبلاطات الاسقف = 110 -130 جنيه 
يومية المساعد = 70 - 90 جنيه
يومية الكهربائى =80 - 110 جنيه 
يومية المساعد = 60 - 80 جنيه
يومية النجار ( باب وشباك ) = 120 - 150 جنيه
يومية المساعد = 60 - 90 جنيه 
يومية العامل العادى = 60 - 80
يومية النحات = 100 - 120 جنية 
يومية عامل الزراعه = 60 - 80 جنيه
يومية عامل النظافة وعامل البوفيه = 50 - 70 جنيه
م / طلعت محمد على
[email protected]
اسعار تشطيبات الشقق وديكورات الشقق بسعر 600 جم للمتر السعر يشمل الخامات والمصنعيات بشكل اجمالي 
وموصفات التشطيبات كتالي 
السباكة تاسيس 
يتم مد مواسير سباكة المانية الصنع ( ماركة بي ار ) ضمان 5سنة ( مع اجراء اختبارات الضغط من قبل الشركة للحصول علي الضمان ) لمياة الشرب 
يتم مد مواسير صرف ماركة الشريف لمياة الصرف 
يتم عمل دائرة مياة ساخنة للحمام والمطبخ 
يتم عمل صرف وتغذية لكلا من غسالة اطباق وغسالة اوتوماتيك 
السباكة تشطيب 
يتم تركيب خلاطات مصرية الصنع ضمان عشر سنوات يتم اختيار الموديل من قبل العميل 
يتم تركيب بانيو ضمان ثلاث سنوات 
يتم تركيب حوض وش وقاعدة تواليت الماني الصنع يتم الاختيار من قبل العميل للشركات ايديال استادر كليوبترا درفيت 
يتم تركيب حوض مطبخ فتحة ماركة فرنك سام 
يتم تركيب وصلات تغذية وصرف لكلا من غسالة اطباق غسالة اتوماتيك 
الكهرباء تاسيس 
يتم مد سلك سويدي الصنع 
يتم عمل 55 مفتاح انارة وتغذية للاجهزة 
يتم عمل دائرة انترنت 
يتم عمل دائرة دش 
يتم عمل دائرة تليفون 
يتم يتم عمل دائرة جهد مرتفع للمطبخ والتكيفات 
اعمال الدهانات 
يتم دهان عزل للحوائط
يتم دهان عدد 2 سكينة معجون 
يتم دهان عدد وش بطانة 
يتم دهان عدد وش دهان كمبيوتر يتم اختيار الالوان من قبل العميل 
الخامات المستخدمة للدهانات المعجون ماركة سيابس الدهانات ماركة اسكيب 
اعمال النجارة 
يتم تركيب باب خشبي لكل الغرف والمطبخ والحمام الباب محمل بعدد قشرة ارو 
يتم تركيب باب الشقة الرائيسي اندونيسي الصنع مع تركيب معبرة (تاج خارجي ) له 

اعمال الالموتيال 
يتم تركيب الموتيال( قطاع السعد) لكل الشبابيك والمنافذ
اعمال الاسقف 
يتم عمل مصيص وضهارة لكل الاسقف 
يتم عمل كرانيش للريسبشن
اعمال السراميك 
يتم تركيب سيراميك فرز اول من شركات الجوهرة او كليوبتر ا او رويال 
يتم اختيار الموديلات والالوان من قبل العميل 
ثانيا فترة العمل 40 يوم وبعدها تستلم الشقة

اسعار مصنعيات محارة الحوائط سعر تجاري 12 جم للمتر للحوائط الداخلية للشقق 
أسعار مصنعيات محارة للحوائط سعر ميزان (ادة واوتار ) من 13 الي 17 جم للمتر للحوائط الداخلية للشقق 
اسعار مصنعيات محارة الحوائط الخارجية (الواجهات ) سعر تجاري 25 جم للمتر للحوائط الخارجية والواجهات للفلل والعمارات 
اسعار مصنعية المحارة للواجهات الخارجية سعر ميزان وادة واوتار 35 جم للمتر 

اسعار المحارة للاعمال الخارجية السعر يشمل الخامات والمصنعيات والسقالات 
مصنعيات الواجهة محارة و مصنعية معجون و مصنعيات دهانات و السقالات الخشبية 60جم للمتر
مصنعيات الواجهة محارة و رش فطيسة و السقالات الخشبية 40جم للمتر
مصنعيات الواجهة محارة و مواد كمياويات البناء الحديثة (مادة ) 45 جم للمتر

اسعار تركيب السيراميك 25 جم و 35 جم للبورسلين و40 جم للرخام 

تركيب الالوميتال بسعر 350 جم للمتر قطاع السعد عريض 
و 600 جم قطاع بي اس الصغير 
و700 جم لقطاع البي اس الوسط
800 جم قطاع بي اس
900 جم قطاع بي اس الجامبو ( الدابل)
السعر يشمل قطاعات الالوميتال والزجاج والشيش والتركيب والنقل لجميع انحاء الجمهورية

اسعار مصنعيات تأسيس الكهرباء في التشطيبات الداخلية 
توزيع الاضاءة علي الاسقف والحوائط للمساعدة في تنفيذ الديكورات بشكل متكامل 
يتم عمل 55 مفتاح انارة وتغذية للاجهزة 
دائرة تكييف 
دائرة انترنت 
دائرة دش 
دائرة تليفون 
دائرة جهد مرتفع للمطبخ 
اعادة توزيع الجهد الدخلي وفقا لما يتناسب مع شدة التيار
سعر النقطة 25 جم

تركيب باركيه مصرى(70)جم للمتر بالتركيب والمصنعيه
تركيب باركيه صينى(70)جم للمتر بالمصنعيه والتركيب
تركيب باركيه تركى(90)جم للمتر بالمصنعيه والتركيب
تركيب باركيه المانى(90)جم للمتر بالتركيب والمصنعيه
تركيب باركيه السويدى (350)جم للمتر بالتركيب والمصنعيه
الباركيه مسمار مصرى بالتركيب والمصنعيه (500)جم للمتر

اسعار ومصنعيات السقف الساقط ( اعمال حديد وشبك ) 350 جم للمتر ومدة التنفيذ 15 يوم 
اسعار ومصنعيات السقف الساقط وبيت نور جبسون بورد ( الالواح ) 100 جم للمتر حسب التصميم

مصنعيات تركيب الابواب والنجارة للشقق 2000جم 
وايضا يوجد اسعار مميزة جدا للابواب الاندونيسي للغرف والباب الرئيسي سعر الباب للغرف تشطيب سوبر لوكس 350 جم للباب اما باب الشقة زان اندونيسي 900 جم واسعار خاصة جدا جدا للبرور والحلي والاكر واكسسوارات الابواب الخشبية

اسعار مصنعيات تأسيس الكهرباء في التشطيبات الداخلية 
توزيع الاضاءة علي الاسقف والحوائط للمساعدة في تنفيذ الديكورات بشكل متكامل 
يتم عمل 55 مفتاح انارة وتغذية للاجهزة 
دائرة تكييف 
يتم عمل دائرة انترنت 
يتم عمل دائرة دش 
يتم عمل دائرة تليفون 
يتم عمل دائرة جهد مرتفع للمطبخ 
اعادة توزيع الجهد الدخلي وفقا لما يتناسب مع شدة التيار 
سعر المصنعيات 3000 جم

م2 واجهات زجاجية
فى حالة ظهور الاطار المعدنى الحامل 400 دولار
فى حالة عدم ظهور الاطار المعدنى الحامل 700 دولار

ملاحظات تنفيذية سريعة
1- اجمالى كميات مكعبات الخرسانه المسلحه المطلوبه للمبنى = 40 الى 50 % من اجمالى مسطح الادوار لهذا المبنى ويتوقف ذلك على نوع بلاطه الاسقف ونوع الاساسات 
مثال: عماره سكنيه بمسطح الدور = 300 م2 وعدد الادوار = 10 ادوار 
اذن اجمالى مسطحات العماره = 300 * 10 = 3000 م2
اذن اجمالى مكعب الخرسانه المسلحه لهذه العماره من الاساسات للدور الاخير = 0.45* 3000 = 1350 متر مكعب 
2- نسبة ووزن الحديد المسلح فى القواعد المسلحه المنفصله بدون وجود ميدات رابطه = 45 الى 60 كجم/م3 م3(للمتر المكعب)
3- نسبة ووزن الحديد المسلح فى القواعد المسلحه المنفصله مع وجود ميدات رابطه بين القواعد المسلحه = 90 الى 100 كجم / م3 م3(للمتر المكعب)
4- نسبة ووزن الحديد فى البلاطه العاديه solid slab من 90 الى 100 كجم /م3(للمتر المكعب) 
يعنى مكعب السقف بالتقريب = مسطح الدور الواحد * 22 الى 25 سم 
5- نسبة ووزن الحديد فى البلاطه الهوردى hollow block من 120 لى 130 كجم/ م3(للمتر المكعب) ( مع ملاحظة أن مكعب السقف شامل الطوب الهوردى)
6- نسبة ووزن الحديد فى البلاطه اللاكمريه flat slab 130 الى 150 كجم/م3 (للمتر المكعب)
7- كمية مكعبات خرسانه الاعمده فى الدور الواحد = 15 الى 25 % من كمية مكعبات الخرسانه المسلحه لهذا الدور 
8- نسبة ووزن الحديد فى الاعمده وحوائط القص = 180 الى 250 كجم/م3 (للمتر المكعب)
9- عدد الطوب المطلوب للبلاطه الهوردى للدور الواحد = مسطح الدور الواحد مضروبا فى 4 الى 5 طوبات مقاس 20 *40 * ارتفاع الطوبه المذكور فى اللوحات 
مثال : سقف بمسطح أفقى = 300 م2 والسقف كله بلاطه هوردى يحتاج هذا السقف الى عدد طوب هوردى = 300 م2 * 4.5 طوبه = 1350 طوبه بمقاس 20 *40 * ارتفاع الطوبه المذكور فى اللوحات 
10- عدد الطوب لعمل مبانى الدور الواحد مقاس 25*12*6 سم = 85 الى 95 طوبه للمتر المسطح الافقى من الدور الواحد
مثال : المسطح الافقى للدور المتكرر لعماره سكنيه = 300 م2 فان كمية الطوب المطلوبه بمقاس 25*12*6 سم لبناء هذا الدور = 300 * 90 =27000 طوبه اى سبعه وعشرون الف طوبه بالتقريب طبعا 
11- عدد شكاير الاسمنت اللازمه لبناء الف طوبه مقاس 25*12*6 سم = 3.50 الى 4 شكاير 
12- اجمالى مسطح المحاره الداخليه للدور الواحد أو للشقه على سبيل المثال= مسطح الدور أو مسطح الشقه مضروبا فى عدد= 2.70 الى 3.00 على حسب ارتفاع الدور
مثال : شقه بمسطح 150 م2 المسطحات التقريبيه للمحاره (اللياسه) الداخليه = 150 م2 *2.8 = 420 م2 تقريبا 
13- معدل استهلاك معجون الدهانات للحوائط الداخليه عدد 3 سكينه = 1.50 الى 2.00 م2 لكل 1.00 كجم معجون 
14- معدل استهلاك دهان البلاستك الداخلى عدد 3 اوجه = 6.00 الى 8.00 م2 لكل 1 لتر بلاستك
15 - معدل استهلاك برميل البتومين الممتلى انتاج شركة الاسكندريه اللازم لعزل الخرسانه المسلحه بعدد 2 وجه = 60 الى 70 م2 لكل برميل​*


----------



## egyptsystem (5 أغسطس 2014)

*يا ريت يا كبير
نشره مختصره لاسعار الخامات 2014
للخريج الجديد​*


----------



## egyptsystem (5 أغسطس 2014)

*مشكلة حقيقية متكررة فى المناطق الشعبية
نظرا لصغر الحمام ( مساحته 1*1م )
يتم تشغيل الغسالة العادية فى الصالة
و مع تكرار الاستخدام
ينزل مياه من السقف اسفل الغسالة
على الدور السفلى
ما الحل يا كبير*


----------



## Shikoooooo (5 أغسطس 2014)

جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## egyptsystem (6 أغسطس 2014)

*ادام الله عليك الصحة و العافية يا كبير
يا ريت افضل الشركات المنتجة لخامات التنفيذ​*


----------



## egyptsystem (6 أغسطس 2014)

*على فكرة يا كبير 
انت الوحيد اللى
تعاونت معانا
فى الملتقى
و ده سؤال
الجروب مش عارف يجاوب عليه
ليه
الله اعلم
الكل هرب بحجة ضغط العمل
عموا شكرا يا كبير​*


----------



## egyptsystem (6 أغسطس 2014)

*ما هى النصائح الفنية
التى يمكن ان تضعها
امام الخريج الجديد
فى بداية دخوله الموقع
و ما هو الفرق بين
مهندس و مدير التنفيذ
شكرا يا كبير​*


----------



## egyptsystem (6 أغسطس 2014)

*ايه الفرق بين تسليح
اللبشة و الفلات سلاب​*


----------



## egyptsystem (6 أغسطس 2014)

*ايه حكاية اشارة العامود مع الاساسات​*


----------



## egyptsystem (6 أغسطس 2014)

*م2 مبانى ..... م3 مبانى
بيحتاجوا 
عدد الطوب 25*12*6 سم
كمية الاسمنت للالف طوبة 25*12*6 سم
كمية الرمل للالف طوبة 25*12*6 سم​*


----------



## egyptsystem (6 أغسطس 2014)

*ممكن معادلات سريعة لحساب
كمية خامات التنفيذ
لكافة البنود​*


----------



## egyptsystem (6 أغسطس 2014)

*يتم دهان الاساسات وجهين
بيتومين مؤكسد على الساخن
ما الحل فى حال
امتلاء الاساسات
بالمياه الجوفيه​*


----------



## egyptsystem (6 أغسطس 2014)

*قصة الردم مبانى طوبة
25*12*6 سم
من الطوب الاسمنتى المصمت
ما سعر م3 مبانى​*


----------



## egyptsystem (6 أغسطس 2014)

*كيفية عزل ارضية الدور الارضى*​


----------



## egyptsystem (6 أغسطس 2014)

*هل تصب الكمرة المقلوبة مع السقف​*


----------



## egyptsystem (6 أغسطس 2014)

*اين يتم وضع مواسير الكهرباء
بالسقف السوليد و الفلات و الهوردى​*


----------



## egyptsystem (6 أغسطس 2014)

*متى لا يكسح الحديد فى السقف السوليد​*


----------



## egyptsystem (6 أغسطس 2014)

*متى يتم اجراء اختبار
مواسير الصحى​*


----------



## egyptsystem (6 أغسطس 2014)

*ممكن الاستغناء عن البواط
فى الاعمال الكهربائية​*


----------



## egyptsystem (6 أغسطس 2014)

*الافضل تركيب مواسير الكهرباء
فى الحوائط او الارضيات​*


----------



## egyptsystem (6 أغسطس 2014)

*ما الافضل ان يكون اولا
العزل المائى او الحرارى​*


----------



## egyptsystem (6 أغسطس 2014)

*اسعار التنفيذ 2014​*


----------



## egyptsystem (7 أغسطس 2014)

*فى انتظار الروشته المختصره
لاسعار الخامات 2014
و النصائح الفنيه للخريج الجديد
لحظة دخوله الموقع لاول مرة
ان شاء الله
شكرا يا كبير
عطاء بلا حدود​*


----------



## egyptsystem (9 أغسطس 2014)

*دراسة اسعار التنفيذ 2014 
هديه من جروب هانى عصمت​*


----------



## egyptsystem (9 أغسطس 2014)

*

egyptsystem قال:



دراسة اسعار التنفيذ 2014 
هديه من جروب هانى عصمت​

أنقر للتوسيع...


تنويه
تم رفع الدراسه كامله​*


----------



## egyptsystem (9 أغسطس 2014)

*

egyptsystem قال:





تنويه
تم رفع الدراسه كامله​

أنقر للتوسيع...


يا ريت يا كبيرنا
تعليقك على هذه الدراسه
بارك الله فيك
و رزقك الفردوس الاعلى ان شاء الله​*


----------



## egyptsystem (9 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (9 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## egyptsystem (9 أغسطس 2014)

*اسعار النجاره المعماريه​*


----------



## egyptsystem (9 أغسطس 2014)

*اسعار التنفيذ 2014
اسعار الخامات في المتوسط ( جنيه مصرى : جم )
حديد التسليح 5500 جم / طن
الاسمنت البورتلاندى 800 جم / طن
اسعار الصب : على حسب محتوى الاسمنت وجهد الخرسانه وطريقة الصب المتبعه
اسعار المصنعيات شامله العده الخشبيه
قواعد منفصله 150 - 180 جم / م3
لبشه خرسانه عاديه 100 - 120 جم / م3
الاعمدة والاسقف للدور الارضى من 160 الى 200 جم / م3
الاعمدة والاسقف للدور المتكرر نفس الاسعار السابقه يضاف اليها علاوه 10 جم / م3 للدور الواحد
تقل تلك الاسعار في حالة الاسقف flat slab بنسبه تصل الى حوالى 10 %

بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الأساسات [ قواعد منفصلة ] حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات التنفيذية والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادي للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهزالميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
يشمل بند الاساسات قواعد منفصله القواعد والسملات والشدادات في حالة وجودها
التكاليف المباشره :-
نقوم بحساب كمية الحديد / م3 حسب تفريدة الحديد ( طريقة رص وتوزيع الحديد )
وذلك بقسمة كمية الحديد / كمية الخرسانه المسلحة للقواعد وتشمل كمية الحديد الحديد المستخدم لاشارات الاعمدة حيث يتم تحميل كميته على القواعد
وكذلك تشمل الحسابات كميات الحديد للسملات والشدادات وبادىء السلم وخلافه
في المتوسط تكون كمية الحديد للأساسات قواعد منفصله من 75 - 85 كجم / م3 وتؤخذ في المتوسط 80 كجم / م3
وبالتالى تكلفة حديد التسليح = 80 * 5.5 = 440 جم / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جم / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جم / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر 170 جم / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 4 جم / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جم / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 440 + 5+330+170 + 4+5 = 954 جم / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 954 *.5 = 477 جم / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 954 + 477 = 1431 جم / م3

في حالة وجود عدة خشبيه لدى الشركة وتم اسناد اعمال الحدادة والنجاره بدون عدة لمقاول باطن ستكون تكلفة المصنعيات كالتالى
- اعمال الحدادة للأساسات = 30 - 35 جم / م3
- اعمال النجارة = 70 - 85 جم / م3
- هالك الخشب يتم حسابه في المتوسط =15- 20 جم / م3
وبالتالى ستكون تكلفة المتر المكعب = 30 + 80 + 20 = 130 جم / م3
واذا ما قورن الفرق في التكاليف في حالة اسناد الاعمال لمقاول باطن بعده او بدون سيكون الفرق
= 170- 130 = 40 جم / م3
او ما يعادل كنسبة = 40 / 1430 * 100 = 2.8 % او ما يقل عن 3 % من سعر البند

في حالة وجود نسب عاليه من الاملاح والكبريتات يستخدم اسمنت مقاوم للكبريتات وتكون صيغة البند 
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الأساسات [ قواعد منفصلة ] حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات التنفيذية والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي مقاوم للكبريتات للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
نفس تكاليف البند السابق فقط سيزداد تكلفة منتج الخرسانه بنفس النسبه في زيادة سعر الاسمنت من اسمنت بورتلاندى عادى الى اسمنت مقاوم للكبريتات
الفرق في السعر في حدود 50 جم / طن
تكلفة الخرسانه ستزداد بقيمة 50 *7 / 20 = 17.5 جم / م3
مما سيؤدى الى زيادة سعر البند في حدود 25 جم / م3
سيكون السعر الاجمالى م3 = 1455 جم / م3

بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الأساسات [ قواعد شريطية ] حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات التنفيذية والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي مقاوم للكبريتات للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
نفس طريقة التحليل السابقه فقط متوسط كمية الحديد سيكون اعلى واسعار المصنعيات ستكون اقل
- كمية الحديد في المتوسط ستكون في حدود 95 - 100 كجم / م3
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 100 *55= 550 جم
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جم / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جم / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر 120 جم / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 4 جم / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جم / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 550 + 5+330+120 + 4+5 = 1014 جم / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1014 *.5 = 507 جم / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 1014 + 507 = 1521 جم / م3

بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الأساسات [ لبشه مسلحه ] حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادى للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
- كمية الحديد في المتوسط ستكون في حدود 50 - 60 كجم / م3
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 55 *5.5= 302 جم
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جم / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جم / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر 100 جم / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 3 جم / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 4 جم / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 302 + 5+330+100 + 3+4 = 744 جم / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 744 *.5 = 372 جم / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 744 + 372 = 1116 جم / م3

بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الحوائط السانده حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادى للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
- كمية الحديد في المتوسط ستكون في حدود 100 - 110 كجم / م3
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 105 *5.5= 577 جم
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جم / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جم / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر 170 جم / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 5 جم / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جم / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 577 + 5+330+170 + 5+5 = 1092 جم / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1092 *.5 = 546 جم / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 1092 + 546 = 1638 جم / م3

بالمتر الطولي توريد وعمل خوازيق ميكانيكي بالتفريغ من الخرسانة المسلحة بالأبعاد والأطوال والتسليح المبين باللوحات التنفيذية وخرسانة الخازوق ذات محتوي اسمنتي لا يقل عن 400كجم أسمنت بولاتلاندي عادي للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الأنشائية مع الدمك الميكانيكي جيدا و المعالجة وعلي ان تحقق الخرسانة رتبة لا تقل عن 300 كجم/سم2 والسعر يشمل اجراء اختبار التحميل ويشمل كل ما يلزم حسب اصول الصناعه والمواصفات قطر 40 سم
( مثال : خوازيق قطر 40 سم وباجمالى طول 20 م .. والتسليح 8 قطر 16 مم وبطول 12 م وكانات حلزونيه قطر 8 مم والمسافه البينيه 15 سم )
كمية الحديد للخازوق الواحد = 8 ×12×1.58= 152 كجم
كانات بقطر 8 مم بطريقة تقريبه = 35 كجم
اجمالى الحديد = 152+35 = 187 كجم
اجمالى كمية الخرسانه للخازوق الواحد = 3.14 * 0.2*0.2*20= 2.5 م3 باضافه كمية 0.25 م3 هالك خرسانه بعد صب الخازوق
اجمالى الخرسانه = 2.5 + 0.25= 2.75 م3
حساب التكاليف المباشره :-
كمية الحديد = 187 * 5.5 = 1028 جم
مصنعيات الحديد شامل اللحام = 200 جم للخازوق الواحد
تكلفة م3 خرسانه جهد 300 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت لا يقل عن 400 كجم / م3 شامل اضافات مؤخرات الشك وشامل الصب باستخدام البامب التكلفه = 400 جم / م3 تكلفة الخازوق الواحد = 400 × 2.75 = 1100 جم
اجمالى تكلفة الخازوق من الخامات والصب = 1028 +200+1100 = 2328 جم
تكلفة المتر الطولى = 2328 / 20 = 116.4 جم / م . ط
تكلفة المتر الطولى باستخدام ماكينة الخوازيق = 50 - 60 جم / م .ط ( حسب عدد الخوازيق )
اجمالى التكلفة للمتر الطولى = 116.4 +55 = 171.4 جم
التكلفة الغير مباشرة وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 171.4*0.5= 85.7 جم / م.ط
اجمالى السعر للمتر الطولى =171.4+ 85.7 = 257 جم / م.ط ( تقريبا )

بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الاعمدة والحوائط حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادى للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
التكاليف المباشرة :-
وفى هذا المثال ستتم الدراسه على كمية حديد 160 كجم / م3 لمنشأ يتكون من خمسة ادوار
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 160 *5.5= 880 جم / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 8 جم / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جم / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر لاعمدة للدور الارضى = 170 جم / م3
اضافة علاوه 10 جنية لكل دور تكون اجمالى العلاوة = 4 * 10 = 40 جم
تكلفة الدور الاخير = 170 + 40 = 210 جم / م3
متوسط التكلفة للمصنعيات كمتوسط للمبنى ككل = ( 170 + 210 ) / 2 = 190 جم / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 10 جم / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جم / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 880 + 8+330+190 + 10+5 = 1423 جم / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1423 *.5 = 711.5 جم / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 1423 + 711.5 = 2134.5 جم / م3 ( 2135 تقريبا )

بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة للهيكل الخرسانى لزوم البلاطات السوليد والسلالم حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادى للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل على الوجة الاكمل
التكاليف المباشرة :-
كمية حديد التسليح للاسقف السوليد تتراوح في المتوسط 100 كجم / م3
وفى هذا المثال ستتم الدراسه على كمية حديد 100 كجم / م3 لمنشأ يتكون من خمسة ادوار
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 100 *5.5= 550 جم / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جم / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جم / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر للدور الارضى = 170 جم / م3
اضافة علاوه 10 جنية لكل دور تكون اجمالى العلاوة = 4 * 10 = 40 جم
تكلفة الدور الاخير = 170 + 40 = 210 جم / م3
متوسط التكلفة للمصنعيات كمتوسط للمبنى ككل = ( 170 + 210 ) / 2 = 190 جم / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 4 جم / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جم / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 880 + 5+330+190 + 4+5 = 1084 جم / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1423 *.5 = 542 جم / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 1084 + 542 = 1626 جم / م3

بالمتر المسطح توريد و عمل خرسانة مسلحة للارضيات بسمك 15 سم وشبكتين حديد تسليح 6 قطر 12 مم فى الأتجاهين علوي وسفلي والخرسانه ذات جهد 250 كجم / سم2 على الا يقل محتوى الاسمنت عن 350 كجم / م3 مع الهز الميكانيكى جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته وكل ما يلزم لنهو العمل على الوجه الاكمل
التكاليف المباشرة :-
كمية حديد التسليح للمتر المسطح = 24 * 0.888 = 21.3 كجم
اضافة نسبة هالك 3 % = 21.3 * 0.03 = 0.7 كجم / م2
اجمالى كمية الحديد = 22 كجم / م2
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 22 *5.5= 121 جم / م2
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 1 جم / م2
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط = 330 جم / م3
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 330 * 0.15 = 49.5 جم / م2
اعمال الحداده = 5 جم / م2
فى المعتاد يتم صب طبقة خرسانة الارضيه تحددها اعمال المبانى اى بدون اعمال نجاره اما فى حالة الحالات التى تتطلب اعمال نجاره يتم حساب تكلفة المتر المسطح على حسب الحاله
اعمال الفرمجه والهز تكلفة المتر المسطح =0.75 جم / م2
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 0.5 جم / م2
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 121 + 1+49.5+5 + 0.75+0.5 = 177.75جنية / م2 تقريبا 178 جم / م2
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 178 *.5 = 89 جم / م2
سعر المتر المكعب = 178+ 89 = 267 جم / م2

بالمتر المسطح توريد و عمل خرسانة مسلحة للبلاطات الممسوسه بسمك 15 سم مع تنفيذ شبكة من حديد التسليح 6 قطر 12 مم فى الأتجاهين والخرسانه ذات جهد 300 كجم /سم2 على الا يقل محتوى الاسمنت عن 400 كجم / م3 مع الهز الميكانيكى جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي باستخدام الهليكوبتر مع استخدام hardener للسطح والتقطيع باستخدام المنشار فى الاتجاهين وكل ما يلزم لنهو العمل على الوجه الاكمل طبقا لاصول الصناعة والمواصفات
التكاليف المباشرة :-
يتم تنفيذ البند السابق بعمل شرائح باستخدام الكمر المعدنى بارتفاع 15 سم
وبعرض لا يزيد عن 6 م وفى المعتاد يتم تنفيذه كل 4.05 م وذلك لسببين
سهولة التنفيذ لاعمال التسويه للسطح والقد والفرمجه
تقليل هالك الحديد حيث يتم تقطيع السيخ ( 12 م ) على ثلاثة اجزاء كل 4 م
ويتم بعدها تقطيع البلاطات فى نفس الاتجاة كل 4.05 على نفس التقسيم للبلاطات 
وفى الاتجاة الاخر كل 4 او 5 او 6 م 
يتم الربط بين شرائح البلاطات باستخدام dowels بطول 65 مرة قطر السيخ المستخدام ويتم ذلك بتثبيت ذلك الحديد فى فتحات موجودة بالكمر المعدنى او يتم فتحها بالكمرات على حسب العدد 
كمية حديد التسليح للمتر المسطح = 12 * 0.888 = 10.65 كجم / م2
حديد الربط بين البلاطات = ( 6*.6 *0.888 ) / 4 = 0.8 كجم / م2
اضافة نسبة هالك 3 % = 11.45* 0.03 = 0.35 كجم / م2
اجمالى كمية الحديد = 11.8 كجم / م2
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 11.8 *5.5= 65 جم / م2
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 0.5 جم / م2
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 300 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 400 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط = 370 جم / م3
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 370 * 0.15 = 55.5 جم / م2
اعمال الحداده = 2 جم / م2
اعمال النجارة باستخدام الكمر المعدنى واعمال الفرمجة والتسويه والمس والتقطيع =10 جم /م2
اعمال استخدام مصلبات السطح hardener معدل الاستهلاك متوسطه 4 كجم / م2
سعر الطن فى المتوسط من 2400 جم / طن
تكلفة المتر المسطح من مصلبات السطح = 4*2.4 = 9.6 جم / م2
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 0.5 جم / م2
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 65 + 0.5+55.5+2 + 10+9.6+0.5 = 143 جم / م2
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 143 *.5 = 71.5 جم / م2
سعر المتر المكعب = 143+ 71.5 = 214.5 جم / م2

بالمتر المكعب خرسانه مسلحة لبلاطات الاسقف الهوردى hollow block ذات الاعصاب في الاتجاهين والبلوكات مصنوعه من الفوم المفرغ سمك 20 سم وبغطاء من الخرسانه المسلحة سمك 7 سم حسب الابعاد الموضحة بالرسومات وبخرسانه لا يقل اجهادها عن 250 كجم / سم2 بعد 28 يوم وبمحتوى اسمنت لا يقل عن 350 كجم / م3 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو الاعمال على الوجه الاكمل حسب اصول الصناعه والمواصفات مما جميعه بالمتر المكعب 
التكاليف المباشرة :-
كمية حديد التسليح للاسقف الهوردى تتراوح في المتوسط 120 كجم / م3 الى 130 كجم / م3
وفى هذا المثال ستتم الدراسه على كمية حديد 125 كجم / م3
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 125 *5.5= 687.5 جم / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جم / م3
البلاطات عباره عن خرسانه مسلحه وبلوكات من الفوم يتم حساب نسبة الخرسانه الى نسبة البلوكات في كامل مسطح السقف وفى المعتاد تتراوح النسبة في المتوسط بنسبة 2/3 الى 1/ 3 خرسانه الى بلوكات على التوالى
تكلفة المتر المكعب من بلاطة السقف من الخرسانه
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جم / م3
تكلفة م3 من بلاطات السقف = 330*2/3 = 220 جم / م3
تكلفةالفوم للمتر المكعب الواحد من السقف
سعر الفوم كمتوسط = 900 جم / م3
تكلفة الفوم = 900 *1/3 = 300 جم / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط السعر= 250 جم / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 4 جم / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جم / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 687.5 + 5+220+300+250 + 4+5 = 1471.5 جم / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1471.5 *.5 = 735.25 جم / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 2207 جم / م3

بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانه مسلحة لبلاطات الاسقف البانلدبيم من النوع CONTINOUS PANELLED BEAM حسب الابعاد والتسليح الموضح بالرسومات وبخرسانه لا يقل اجهادها عن 300 كجم / سم2 بعد 28 يوم وبمحتوى اسمنت لا يقل عن400 كجم / م3 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو الاعمال على الوجه الاكمل حسب اصول الصناعه والمواصفات مما جميعه بالمتر المكعب 
- نسبة الحديد 140 كجم / م3
- ارتفاع السقف 9 م
- اجهاد الخرسانه = 300 كجم / سم2
التكاليف المباشرة :-
تكلفة حديد ا لتسليح = 140 *5.5= 770 جم / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جم / م3
تكلفة الصب باجهاد 300 كجم / سم2 = 370 جم / م3
تكلفة المصنعيات لاعمال الشدة بارتفاع 9 م واعمال الحداده مع ترك الشده لوقت يتراوح ما بين 20 الى 25 يوم حتى ميعاد الفك 
سيكون متوسط السعر= 400 جم / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 6 جم / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 10 جم / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 770 + 5+370+400 + 6+10 = 1561 جم / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1561 *.5 = 780.5 جم / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 2341.5 جم / م3

بلاطة سقف الفلات سلاب solid flat slab سمك 20 سم و ابعاد 20*15 م = 20*15*0.20 = 60 م 3
الكمر الخارجى ( الداير ) بفرض كمر مقاس 20 * 60 سم 
كمية الخرسانه للكمر اسفل بلاطة السقف فقط = 0.2 *0.4*2* ( 20 +14.6)= 5.6 م3 
اجمالى كمية الخرسانه = 60+5.5 = 65.5 
تكلفة المتر المكعب :-
كمية الحديد في المتوسط = 120 كجم / م3
تكلفة الحديد = 120 *5.5 = 660 جم / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحه جهد 275 كجم / سم2 شامله الصب بالبامب = 360 جم
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جم / م3
اعمال المصعنيات بالعده الخشبيه = 170 جم / م3
تكلفة اعمال الفرمجة للخرسانه = 4 جم / م3
تكلفة المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جم / م3
اجمالى التكلفة السابقه= 660+360+170 + 4+5 = 1194 جم / م3
اضافه هامش ربح شامل المصروفات الاداريه 50 % = 1194* 0.50= 597
اجمالى السعر للكتر المكعب =1194+597= 1791 جم

بالمتر المسطح توريد وعمل طبقة عازلة للرطوبه لزوم عزل الاساسات اعلى منسوب المياه الجوفيه
تتكون من طبقتين متعامدتين من البيتومين المؤكسد على ان تتم اعمال النظافة للسطح وتجهيزه قبل اعمال العزل وعمل كل ما يلزم مما جميعه بالمتر المسطح 
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة المتر المسطح من خامات البيتومين المؤكسد على الساخن طبقتين = 8 جم / م2
اسعار المصنعيات = 4 جم / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة = 8+4 = 12 جم / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 12* 0.5= 6 جم / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =12+ 6 =18 جم / م2

بالمتر المسطح توريد وعمل طبقة عازلة للرطوبه لزوم مبانى قصة الردم اعلى منسوب المياه الجوفيه
تتكون من 3 طبقات من البيتومين على البارد انتاج شركة انسومات او ما يماثلها على ان تتم اعمال النظافة للسطح وتجهيزه قبل اعمال العزل وعمل كل ما يلزم مما جميعه بالمتر المسطح 
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة ملىء العراميس للمبانى ونظافتها وتجهيزها للسطح = 1 جم / م2
تكلفة م2 من خامات البيتومين العادى ثلاث طبقات =5.5 جم / م2
اسعار المصنعيات = 1.5 جم / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة = 1+5.5+1.5 = 8 جم / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 8* 0.5= 4 جم / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =8+ 4 =12 جم / م2

بالمتر المسطح توريد و فرش طبقة عازلة للرطوبة لزوم الحمامات من مادة الانسوسيل ( 4مم ) من انتاج شركة انسومات او مايماثلها و طبقا لاصول الصناعة بحيث لا يقل ركوب اللحامات عن 10 سم مع عمل وزرة منها بداير الحوائط لا يقل ارتفاعها عن 20 سم فوق الارضية و يجب استدارة الزوايا و الاركان و تغطي الطبقة العازلة بطبقة لياسة أسمنتية سمك 2سم والقياس حسب المسقط الافقي بدون علاوة نظير الوزرات مما جميعه بالمتر المسطح 
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة تجهيز السطح وعمل المرمات واعمال اللياسه ان تطلب الامر = 4 جم / م2
عمل رقبة زجاجه بالزوايا والاركان متوسط التكاليف = 2 جم / م2
تكلفة رولات العزل ( من مادة الانسوسيل ) انتاج شركة انسومات
سعر اللفه 160 جم ومقاساتها 1 م بطول 10 م .ط
عمليا بعد عمل الركوب بين اللفات وعمل الوزرات اللفه الواحده تغطى 8 م 2 في المتوسط
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 160 / 8 = 20 جم / م2
تكلفة الطبقة الرابطة البيتومينيه ( سيروبلاست مثلا ) = 1 جم / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 7 جم / م2
طبقة اللياسة اعلى العزل بسمك من 2 الى 3 سم :-
تكلفة الخامات = 6 جم / م2
تكلفة المصنعيات = 7 جم / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 47 جم / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 47* 0.5= 23.5 جم / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =47+ 23.5 =70.5 جم / م2

بالمتر المسطح توريد و تنفيذ طبقة عازلة لزوم الحمامات ذلك بإستخدام اللفائف Polyester reinforced membrane من انتاج بيتونيل سمك 3مم او ما يماثلها مع عمل تراكب فى الاتجاة الطولى و العرضى لا يقل عن 15سم والقياس للمسقط الافقى محمل عليه القياس للعزل الرأسى للوزرات حسب الأرتفاع اللازم المناسب والسعر محمل علية دهان طبقة برايمر علي اللياسة وكل ما يلزم لنهو الاعمال نهوا متقنا حسب المواصفات و اصول الصناعة وغير محمل على البند طبقات اللياسه اسفل واعلى العزل 
التكاليف المباشره :-
عمل رقبة زجاجه بالزوايا والاركان متوسط التكاليف = 2 جم / م2
تكلفة رولات العزل المسلحه من انتاج شركة بيتونيل سمك 3 مم سعر اللفه 140 جم ومقاساتها 1 م بطول 10 م .ط
عمليا بعد عمل الركوب بين اللفات وعمل الوزرات اللفه الواحده تغطى 8 م 2 في المتوسط
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 140 / 8 = 17.5 جم / م2
تكلفة الطبقة البرايمر = 1 جم / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 7 جم / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 27.5 جم / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 27.5* 0.5= 13.75 جم / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =27.5+ 13.75 =41.25 جم / م2

بالمتر المسطح توريد و فرش طبقة عازلة للرطوبة لزوم الاسطح من مادة الانسوسيل ( 4مم ) من انتاج شركة انسومات او مايماثلها و طبقا لاصول الصناعة بحيث لا يقل ركوب اللحامات عن 10 سم مع عمل وزرة منها بداير الحوائط لا يقل ارتفاعها عن 20 سم فوق الارضية و يجب استدارة الزوايا و الاركان و تغطي الطبقة العازلة بطبقة لياسة أسمنتية سمك 2سم والقياس حسب المسقط الافقي بدون علاوة نظير الوزرات مما جميعة بالمتر المسطح 
في حالة الاسطح حيث تزداد المساحة المفتوحة فتقل التكاليف 
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة تجهيز السطح وعمل المرمات واعمال اللياسه ان تطلب الامر = 1.5 جم / م2
عمل رقبة زجاجه بالزوايا والاركان متوسط التكاليف = 1 جم / م2
تكلفة رولات العزل ( من مادة الانسوسيل ) انتاج شركة انسومات
سعر اللفه 160 جم ومقاساتها 1 م بطول 10 م .ط
عمليا بعد عمل الركوب بين اللفات وعمل الوزرات اللفه الواحده تغطى 8 م 2 في المتوسط
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 160 / 8 = 20 جم / م2
تكلفة طبقة البرايمر = 1 جم / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 4 جم / م2
طبقة اللياسة اعلى العزل بسمك من 2 الى 3 سم :-
تكلفة الخامات = 6 جم / م2
تكلفة المصنعيات = 5 جم / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 38.5 جم / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 38.5* 0.5= 19.25 جم / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =38.5+ 19.25 =57.75 جم / م2 تقريبا

بالمتر المسطح توريد و فرش طبقة عازلة للرطوبة لزوم حوائط الخزان من الخارج من مادة الانسوسيل ( 4مم ) من انتاج شركة انسومات او مايماثلها و طبقا لاصول الصناعة بحيث لا يقل ركوب اللحامات عن 10 سم والقياس هندسى حسب القطاع الرأسى مما جميعة بالمتر المسطح 
في حالة الحوائط الخرسانية تزداد تكلفة المصنعيات وتقل التكلفة الاجماليه نتيجة عدم تنفيذ طبقة لياسة اعلى العزل 
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة تجهيز السطح وعمل المرمات واعمال اللياسه ان تطلب الامر = 1.5 جم / م2
تكلفة رولات العزل ( من مادة الانسوسيل ) انتاج شركة انسومات
سعر اللفه 160 جم ومقاساتها 1 م بطول 10 م .ط
عمليا بعد عمل الركوب بين اللفات وعمل الوزرات اللفه الواحده تغطى 8 م 2 في المتوسط
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 160 / 8 = 20 جم / م2
تكلفة طبقة البرايمر = 1 جم / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 6 جم / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 28.5 جم / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 28.5* 0.5= 14.25 جم / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =28.5+ 14.25 =42.75 جم / م2 تقريبا

بالمتر المسطح : توريد وعمل طبقة عازلة للرطوبة لزوم حوائط الخزان من الداخل وجهين من مادة االاديكور ام او ما يماثلها طبقا لاصول الصناعة والمواصفات والقياس هندسى مما جميعة بالمتر المسطح 
مادة الاديكور ام مادة عزل ذات اساس اسمنتى ومن مزاياها انها غير مضره بالماء تستخدم لعزل خزانات المياه من الداخل وكذلك عزل حمامات السباحة ومن الممكن استخدامها في معظم العناصر الانشائيه
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة تجهيز السطح وعمل المرمات اللازمه = 3 جم / م2
تكلفة مادة الاديكور ام
سعر الشيكارة 25 كجم 90 جم تقريبا وتغطى مساحة حوالى من 4 الى 5 م2 لوجهين
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 90 / 4.5= 20 جم / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 8 جم / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 31 جم / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 31* 0.5= 15.5 جم / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =31+ 15.5=46.5 جم / م2 تقريبا

الاسعار في المتوسط على حسب الموقع للمشروع كالتالى 
م3 حفر صخر = 55 جم / م3 غير شامل نقل المخلفات
م3 حفر رمال = 6 جم حفر فقط بدون نقل المخلفات يضاف في المتوسط من 5 الى 6 جم / م3 نقل مخلفات على حسب مسافة النقل للمقالب والوقت المستغرق لكل نقله 
م3 ردم رمال نظيفة من خارج الموقع = 18- 20 جم اذا كان سعر التوريد للمتر المكعب من الرمال 12 جم
م2 عزل اساسات 
عزل بيتومين عادى على البارد 6 جم / م2
عزل بيتومين مؤكسد 10 - 12 جم / م2 
عزل بيتومين مؤكسد : عادى بنسبة 1:3 = 8 - 9 جم / م2

م3 خرسانة عادية 
قواعد منفصله = 320 الى 350 جم / م3 جهد خرسانه 200 كجم / سم2
لبشه = 250 الى 270 جم / م3 جهد الخرسانه 200 كجم / سم2
م3 خرسانة مسلحة 
الاساسات ( 80 كجم حديد / م3 في المتوسط ) = 930 - 950 جم / م3
اعمدة ( 160 كجم حديد / م3 في المتوسط ) = 1450 - 1500 جم / م3
اسقف ( 100 كجم حديد / م3 في المتوسط ) = 1100 - 1150 جم / م3
م2 مبانى 
سمك 10 سم 45 جم / م2
سمك 12 سم 50 - 55 جم / م2 
مبانى م3 : - 380 - 420 جم / م3
م2 بياض 
مواصفات بؤج فقط = 25 جم / م2
مواصفات بؤج واوتار = 30 جم / م2 
مواصفات تركيب زوايا فليسبيكو بالاضافه الى التأكيس والزوى والتربيع 40 جم / م2
م2 دهانات 
دهانات بلاستيك لون ابيض سكيب او سايبس = 16 جم / م2
دهانات بلاستيك الوان سكيب او سكيب = 18 جم / م2
دهانات جوتن حسب اللون المطلوب ( داخلى ) = 20 - 25 جم / م2
صحى مقطوعية
الصحى اسعار خامات المواسير الصرف والتغذيه في حدود 2000 جم
اسعار المصنعيات للحمام والمطبخ = 1000 جم
القطع والاكسسوارت حسب الطلب في المتوسط 
حوض جرافينا = 300 جم
قاعدة جرافينا = 650 جم
حوض استانلس عين واحده = 120 جم
اما اسعار ديوارفيت
حوض = 600 جم
القاعده = 900 - 1250 جم
حوض استانلس بصفايه وعين = 280 جم
كهربة مقطوعية
في المتوسط الخامات = 2000 – 2500 جم بخلاف الاكسسوارت 
المصنعيات = 1200 – 1500 جم
نجارة باب و شباك مقطوعية
باب غرفه حشو 300 - 400 جم
باب قشره ارو = 450 جم
باب شقه قشره ارو = 450 – 600 جم
باب شقه حشو 450 – 650 جم
الشبابيك مقاس 100 *100 او 120 * 120 في المتوسط من 250 الى 350 جم بخلاف الزجاج والسلك 
اسعار التركيب من 50 الى 60 جم في المتوسط للقطعه الواحده
م2 اسقف معلقة :-
بلاطات فينيل 60 * 60 = 70 - 80 جم / م2
اسقف الواح جبس من الجبس الابيض انتاج شركه كنف = 100 - 120 جم / م2
جبس اخضر للحمامات = 120 جم / م2
جبس احمر للمطابخ = 130 جم / م2
الاسعار عاليه هى متوسط الاسعار السائده في مصر

* اعمال الهيكل الخرسانى شامل اعمال التصميم وعمل الجسات والتنفيذ والاشراف على التنفيذ
المتر المسطح للدور الواحد في المتوسط تتراوح تكلفته من 300 - 350 جم / م2
* اعمال النصف تشطيب بعد الهيكل الخرسانى وتشمل 
- اعمال المبانى
- اعمال البياض الداخلى والخارجى
- اعمال الحلوق الخشبيه
- اعمال التمديدات الكهربائيه ( خراطيم فقط )
- اعمال التمديدات الكهربائيه للصواعد وكذلك انارة السلم
- اعمال تشطيب السلم والمدخل من رخام او جرانيت من انواع متوسطة التكاليف
- اعمال وصلات التغذية بالمياه والصرف الصحى حتى كل وحده مع انهاء الخطوط الرئيسيه للصواعد
- اعمال عزل الحمامات .
تكلفة كل ما سبق تحسب كمتوسط تكلفة للمتر المسطح من الوحده = 150 - 200 جم / م2 
اجمالى تكلفة المتر المسطح من الهيكل حتى النصف تشطيب = 500 - 600 جم / م2
* اعمال التشطيبات تختلف وتتفاوت كليا وجزئيا حسب نوع التشطيبات والخامات لها ومستواها وسعرها 
فتبدأ من خامات محليه بسيطه التكاليف الى خامات مستوره باهظة الثمن 
وكفكره عامه تتفاوت التشطيبات في المتوسط من 
275 جم / م2 الى 750 جم / م2 للتشطيبات المعتاده

مراحل تنفيذ مبنى 
1- اعمال الهيكل الخرسانى 
2- اعمال المبانى بالتوالى وممكن ان تكون بالتوازى مع تنفيذ الهيكل
3-اعمال البياض والتمديدات الكهربائية والحلوق الزفره :- وتأتى في نفس التوقيت متداخله جزئيا كالتالى 
- نبدأ بالتكسير لاعمال الكهرباء ( الخراطيم ) بالحوائط
- تليها اعمال الطرطشه 
- يتم تركيب الخراطيم بالحوائط 
- يتم عمل البؤج والاوتار
- يتم تثبيت الحلوق الزفره ( او الحلق الغشيم ) Soft wood 
- يتم تركيب العلب الكهربائية وتثبيتها 
- يتم تركيب سلك الشبك اعلى الخراطيم وفى الفواصل ما بين المبانى والخرسانى ومن الممكن استبدال سلك الشبك بالفيبر فهو عملى اكثر واسهل في التركيب
- يتم تسليخ السلك وتركيب الزوايا المعدن من الحديد المجلفن ( الفلسبيكو ) في حالة نص البند على تنفيذها .
- تتم اعمال البطانه ( الملو ) ويليها مباشرة في نفس اليوم اعمال الضهاره ( تشطيب السطح )
4- اعمال صواعد الكهرباء بالسلالم 
5- اعمال البياض للواجهات .
6- اعمال التمديدات للتغذية بالمياه 
7 - اعمال العزل للارضية الحمامات والمطابخ في حالة عزلها
8 - اعمال عزل الرطوبه والعزل الحرارى للسطح.
9- اعمال سحب السلك للدوائر المختلفة 
9 - اعمال سحب الكابلات للصواعد 
10 - اعمال التبليط للسطح 
11- اعمال التأسيس للدهانات للاسقف والحوائط وتشمل التجليخ والسيلر واوجه المعجون .
12- اعمال تمديدات الصحى ويشمل المواسير والوصلات للحمامات والمطابخ 
12- اعمال التبليط للارضيات او تشطيبها حسب نوع التشطيب .
13 - اعمال تشطيب حوائط الحمامات والمطابخ حسب تشطيبها .
14- اعمال تشطيب الواجهات ببنودها المختلفه .
15- اعمال تشطيب السلالم والمداخل .
16- اعمال تشطيب حتى الوجه النهائى للدهانات 
17 - تركيب القطع للصحى من احواض وقواعد وبنيوهات وخلافه
18 - اعمال تركيب الابواب والشبابيك بتشطيبها .
19 - اعمال تركيب اكسسوارت الكهرباء والمفاتيح والكشافات وخلافه
20 - اعمال الجلاء للارضيات . 
21 - اعمال تشطيب وجه نهائى للداهانات .
22- تركيب الخلاطات واكسسوارت الصحى
23- اعمال تشطيب الكهرباء بمشتملاتها .
22 - تركيب اكسسوارت الابواب والشبابيك .
23 - تركيب ورق الحائط 
24 - تركيب المرايات والبانوهات .
25 - مراجعة الدهانات ودهان الابواب وخلافه
26 - التلميع والنظافه والتسليم .
يتخلل البنود السابقه اعمال الاليكتروميكانيكال ان وجدت
مراحل عزل السطح 
1- صب خرسانه الميول او الخرسانه الخفيفه light weight concrete في حالة تنفيذها بالسطح لتخليق الميول المطلوبه وفى الغالب يتم تنفيذها في الاسطح ذات المساحات الواسعه ويتم ذلك 
- عمل اوتار من المبانى 
- صب الخرسانه وفرمجتها بمنسوب الاوتار .
- عمل طبقة لياسه من الاسمنت والرمل .
- عمل رقبة الزجاجه بعمل استدارة للزوايا والحواف من نفس مونه اللياسه 
- تنفيذ عزل الرطوبه على حسب نوعه .
- اختبار العزل 
- تنفيذ العزل الحرارى على حسب نوعه سواء عن طريق الصب او عن طريق الالواح الجاهزة من الفوم .
- تنفيذ طبقة حماية اعلى العزل .
- تنفيذ اعمال التبليط للارضيات على حسب التشطيب .
هناك مدرسه آخرى تميل الى تنفيذ العزل الحرارى اولا ويليها عزل الرطوبه ويعيب هذه الطريقة عدم ظهور عيوب عزل الرطوبه في حالة وجود عيوب 
انا اميل الى الطريقة الاولى لدقتها . 
مراحل عزل حمامات السباحه 
- تنفيذ طبقة الخرسانه العاديه للارضيات لبشه
- تنفيذ اعمال مبانى بداير حمام السباحه
- تنفيذ طبقة عزل الرطوبه للارضيات والحوائط متصله 
- تنفيذ طبقة الحمايه للارضيات - صب الخرسانه المسلحة للارضيات ويليها الخرسانه المسلحة للحوائط
- تنفيذ طبقة عزل اسمنتى من الاديكور ام او غيرها لعزل الحوائط من الداخل .
- تشطيب الحمام من الداخل .
ومن الممكن تنفيذ الحوائط الخرسانيه اولا قبل تنفيذ المبانى ويليها طبقة العزل من الخارج والمبانى للحماية بعد ذلك مع العزل الداخلى بمواد عزل اسمنتيه
مراحل تنفيذ اعمال العزل للأساسات اللبشه
- تنفيذ طبقة الخرسانه العادية 
- تنفيذ اعمال مبانى بداير اللبشه
- تنفيذ اعمال العزل رولات من مواد مناسبة على حسب التوصيف
- تنفيذ طبقة حماية للعزل الافقى
- تنفيذ اعمال الحدادة والصب
مراحل عزل الحمامات والمطابخ 
- اعمال النظافة وعمل المرمات لسطح الخرسانه في حالة وجدوها
- اعمال طبقة اللياسه اسفل العزل وعمل رقبة الزجاجه
- تنفيذ طبقة العزل 
- اختبار العزل
- تنفيذ طبقة اللياسه اعلى العزل لحمايته
العزل الحرارى للحوائط الداخلية والخارجية 
تنفيذ حائطين من الطوب سمك 10 سم لكل منهما مع ترك مسافة 10 سم بينهما توضع بها طبقة العزل وبذلك يكون اجمالى سمك الحائط = 30 سم
عزل الصوت 
يتم تنفيذه قبل الطبقة النهائية للتشطيب 
بمعنى لو طلب تنفيذ عزل الصوت للحوائط مثلا 
يتم تنفيذ طبقة العزل على المبانى على حسب نوع العزل والشائع هو الصوف الصخرى وذلك لتوفره ورخص ثمنه 
ثم بعد ذلك على حسب التشطيب من الممكن تنفيذ تشطيب جيس بورد اعلاها 
او تنفيذ مبانى بجانب العزل يليها طبقات التشطيب المختلفة 
او تنفيذ تجاليد من الخشب اعلى علافات تثبت على العزل 
يتم ذلك حسب نوعية التشطيب 
واذا كان الغرض هو تقسيم المكان وعزله من الممكن تنفيذ ذلك بعمل حوائط من الواح الجبس بورد يوضع العزل بداخلها وتنفذ طبقتين من الجبس يليها طبقة العزل يليها طبقتين من الجبس
في حالة الاسقف يتم تنفيذها بنفس الطريقه 
أسعار المصنعيات فقط بدون خامات
م2 أرضيات ( جرانيت رخام بورسلين سيراميك بلاط باركيه ) 
اسعار تركيب الرخام والجرانيت ارضيات متوسط من 25 - 60 جم بدون التشطيب ( الجلاء والتلميع ) والسعر يعتمد على نوع الرخام او الجرانيت ومقاسه والتفاصيل الخاصه بالرسومات ان وجدت وكذلك الكميات التى سيتم تركيبها 
اسعار التشطيب للرخام تتراوح ما بين 30 - 40 جم شامله ملىء اللحامات والجلاء والتلميع بمراحله المختلفه
اسعار تركيب ارضيات سيراميك بلاطه عاديه تتراوح ما بين 15 – 20 جم
اسعار تركيب ارضيات بورسلين بدون رسومات ديكور تتراوح ما بين 25 - 35 جم
تزداد الاسعار السابقه في حالة الحوائط بنسبة 10 % تقريبا 
اسعار تركيب الباركيه مصنعيات فقط تتراوح ما بين 25 - 40 جم
اسعار تركيب الحوائط بورسلين قطع ليزر باستخدام المواد اللاصقه السعر يبدأ من 30 وحتى 50 جنيه للمتر المسطح

م2 دهانات ( داخلى خارجى ) 
اعمال الدهانات الداخليه
دهانات بلاستيك او ببوية الزيت
تشطيب عادى او متوسط = 8-12 جم
تشطيب مميز بديكورات حديثه = 15- 35 جم 
دهانات خارجيه على حسب التشطيب
كومبليكو متوسط 15 -20 جم 
دراى ميكس 4 - 6 جم غير شامل السقالات وغير شامل البياض
سافيتو 4 - 6 جم غير شامل السقالات وغير شامل البياض


م2 بياض ( داخلى خارجى ) 
البياض الداخلى من 10- 18 جم 
البياض الخارجى من 20 -25 جم غير شامل السقالات 

م2 مبانى ( 25*12*6 سم ) 
المتر المسطح مبانى 9 - 11 جم
م3 مبانى ( 25*12*6 سم ) 
المتر المكعب مبانى من 70 - 85 جم

م2 أسقف معلقة 
سقف معلق من الواح ( مصنعيات ) = 20 - 30 جم شامل معالجه سطح الالواح بعد التركيب وتركيب الزوايا الميتال والشريط الفيبر
اسقف معلقه بلاطات ( مصنعيات ) من 15- 25 جم 

م2 قرميد
حسب النوع وطريقة التركيب والكميه ونوع السطح الذى سيركب عليه القرميد
وفى المتوسط يتراوح سعر التركيب من 20 - 30 جم والسعر غير شامل مصنعيات العلفات في حالة التركيب على خشب وغير شامل تجهيز الردم وعمل الميول في حالة التركيب على مونه 

م2 ورق حائط 
على حسب نوع الورق والسعر يتراوح من 10 الى 20 جم

م2 واجهة زجاجية
على حسب الواجهه وتفاصيل ونوع التشطيب المطلوب وتفاصيله

الاعمال الصحية 
بالعدد مصنعية تركيب تواليت بالتغذية والصرف الداخلى الفئة 280 جم
بالعدد مصنعية تركيب حوض بالتغذية والصرف الداخلى الفئة 220 جم
بالعدد مصنعية تركيب بانيو بالتغذية والصرف الداخلى الفئة 250 جم
بالعدد مصنعية تركيب سخان بالتغذية والصرف الداخلى الفئة 120 جم
بالعدد مصنعية تركيب بيبة الصرف الداخلى الفئة 50 جم
بالعدد مصنعية تركيب جالتراب الصرف الداخلى الفئة 50 جم
بالعدد مصنعية تركيب مبولة بالصرف والتغذيه الفئة 200 جم
بالعدد مصنعية اعادة تركيب حوض الفئة 80 جم
بالمتر الطولى مصنعية تركيب مواسير تغذية بالمياة بقطر 3/4 او 1 بوصه الفئة 10 جم
بالمتر الطولى مصنعية تركيب مواسير صرف قطر 2 بوصة الفئة 15 جم
بالمتر الطولى مصنعية تركيب مواسير صرف قطر 3 بوصة الفئة 20 جم
بالمتر الطولى مصنعية تركيب مواسير صرف قطر 4 بوصة الفئة 25 جم
م2 عزل ( قواعد لبشة حمامات سطح حوائط ( داخلى خارجى ) 
عزل بيتومين على البارد لزوم الاساسات وقصة الردم = 1.25- 2 جم / م2
عزل بيتومين على الساخن ( بيتومين مؤكسد ) لزوم الاساسات وقصة الردم = 3-5 جم / م2
عزل الحمامات( لفائف ) = 6 - 10 جم / م2 محمل عليه الوزرات
عزل الاسطح ( لفائف ) = 4 -6 جم / م2 محمل عليه الوزرات
عزل ذو اساس اسمنتى (مادة اديكور ام او غيرها) =7 - 9 جم / م2

اعمال النجارة مصنعيات 
في حالة التشطيب العادى ومستوى النجاره متوسط ( ابواب وشبابيك من الخشب السويدى )
مصنعية تركيب باب غرفه او باب حمام = 50 جم 
مصنعية تركيب باب شقه =60 جم
مصنعية تركيب باب بلكونه = 80 جم
مصنعية تركيب شباك شيش وزجاج = 60 جم
اما في حالة التشطيب الفندقى ( مستوى النجاره عالى جدا ) والخشب من قشرة الارو الماسيف او الزان
باب ضلفه واحده من 70 - 110 سم عرض = 150 جم
باب ضلفتين من 160 - 200 عرض = 250 جم
اسعار الكهرباء 
في حالة المنشأت العاديه ( الوحدات السكنيه والوحدات المشابهه )
تتراوح اسعار مصنعيات اعمال الكهرباء ابتداء من الخراطيم والمواسير حتى التشطيب الكامل بالمخرج كالتالى 
مخرج اناره 35 - 45 جم
مخرج ليد = 35 - 45 جم
مخرج بريزه عاديه 35 - 45 جم
مخرج بريزة قوى (سخان - غساله - ماكينه حلاقه - مجفف ايدى ) =65- 80 جم
مخرج تكييف = 65- 80 جم
مخرج بريزه 380 = 70 - 80 جم

التيار الخفيف 
مخرج تليفون = 30 -40 جم
مخرج داتا = 30 - 40 جم
مخرج تليفزيون = 30 - 40 جم

التشطيب 
تركيب سبوت لايت او ابليك = 10 - 15 جم
تركيب كشاف = 15- 20 جم
تركيب وتبوير لوحات الكهرباء
لوحة الكهرباء الرئيسيه من 500 – 600 جم
لوحة الكهرباء الفرعيه الخاصه بالوحده = 250 - 300 جم

الحفر و الردم و الاحلال
م3 حفر في تربه رملية مع نقل المخلفات = 5 - 7 جم / م3 
م3 حفر في تربه طينيه رطبه (باستخدام الحفار)حفر فقط = 8 - 12 جم / م3
م3 حفر في تربه طفليه متماسكه = 8 - 15 جم / م3 
م3 حفر في تربه طفليه متصلبه = 15 - 25 جم / م3
م3 حفر في تربه حجر جبرى = 20 - 30 جم / م3 
م3 حفر في تربه صخريه ( باستخدام الجاكوش ) = 50 - 60 جم / م3 
م3 نقل مخلفات لمسافه 20 كم بمتوسط 20 دقيقه ذهاب و20 دقيقه في العوده = 8 - 12 جم
م3 مصنعيات ردم باستخدام الرمال النظيفه = 1.5 - 3 جم / م3 
م3 مصنعيات تنفيذ تربة احلال من الرمل النظيف = 2.5 - 4 جم / م3 
م3 مصنعيات تنفيذ تربه احلال من الزلط والرمل = 7- 10 جم / م3 
باليوميه ايجار هراس لزوم دمك الارضيات = 800 -1200 جم / يوم
اسعار تنفيذ الخرسانه المسلحه مصنعيات فقط شامل العده الخشبيه 
م3 قواعد منفصله = 150 جم / م3 
م3 نجارة وحداده لبشه = 80 - 100 جم / م3 

فى حالة الاسقف السوليد 
م3 نجارة وحداده للدور الارضى = 170 - 190 جم / م3 
تضاف علاوه 10 جم لكل دور ارتفاع 

في حالة الاسقف الفلات سلاب و الهوردى 
م3 نجارة وحداده للدور الارضى 150 - 170 جم
تضاف علاوه 10 جم / م3 لكل دور اعلى الدور الارضى 

في حالة الاسقف البانلدبيم 
في حالة ارتفاع الدور 4 - 6 م والشده المستخدمه شده خشبيه م3 = 250 - 300 جم
في حالة ارتفاع الاسقف من 6- 9 م والشده المستخدمه شده خشبيه = 350 - 450 جم

اسعار اعمال الفرمجة 
م3 فرمجة للأساسات والاعمدة والاسقف شامله اعمال الهز والتسويه = 4 -6 جم / م3
في المتوسط اسعارالخرسانه الجاهزه شامله الصب باستخدام البامب المتحرك 
جهد 200 كجم / سم2 السعر 280 - 300 جم / م3
جهد 225 كجم / سم2 السعر 300 - 315 جم / م3
جهد 250 كجم / سم2 السعر 320 - 340 جم / م3
جهد 300 كجم / سم2 السعر 350 - 375 جم / م3
جهد 350 كجم / سم2 السعر 375 - 400 جم / م3

جهد 400 كجم / سم2 السعر 400 - 420 جم / م3
في حالة طلب خرسانه جاهزه بدون البامب تقل الاسعار السابقة بقيمة 25 جم / م3
متوسط اسعار الحساب باليوميه ( اليوميات )
يومية سائق اللودر وسائق الحفار = 80 - 120 جم
يومية سائق الهراس = 120 - 150 جم
يومية سائق عربة نقل = 80 - 120 جم
سائق عربة ملاكى او ربع نقل بالشهر = 1600 - 2500 جم / شهر
يومية النجار المسلح = 100 -125 جم
يومية مساعد نجار = 60 - 80 جم
يومية الحداد المسلح = 100 -125 جم
يومية مساعد الحداد = 60 - 80 جم
يومية الفورمجى = 100 -120 جم
يومية عامل الصب = 80 -100 جم
يومية البناء = 110 - 130 جم
يومية مساعد البناء = 70 - 80 جم
يومية مبيض المحاره = 100 -130 جم
مساعد المبيض = 70 - 80 جم
يومية مبلط السيراميك = 130 - 180 جم
مساعد مبلط السيراميك = 70 - 90 جم
يومية مبلط البلاط الموزايكو والبلاط الاسمنتى وبلاط الارصفه = 110 - 130 جم
يومية النقاش = 80 - 120 جم
يومية مساعد النقاش = 60 - 70 جم
يومية صنايعى تركيب الرخام ( المرخماتى ) = 140 - 200 جم
يومية مساعد تركيب رخام = 75 - 110 جم
يومية صنايعى العزل = 110 - 130 جم
يومية الاستورجى = 100 -130 جم
يومية المساعد = 70 - 90 جم
يومية صانيعى تركيب الجبس بورد وبلاطات الاسقف = 110 -130 جم
يومية المساعد = 70 - 90 جم
يومية الكهربائى =80 - 110 جم
يومية المساعد = 60 - 80 جم
يومية النجار ( باب وشباك ) = 120 - 150 جم
يومية المساعد = 60 - 90 جم
يومية العامل العادى = 60 – 80 جم
يومية النحات = 100 - 120 جم
يومية عامل الزراعه = 60 - 80 جم
يومية عامل النظافة وعامل البوفيه = 50 - 70 جم
م / طلعت محمد على
[email protected]
اسعار تشطيبات الشقق وديكورات الشقق بسعر 600 جم للمتر السعر يشمل الخامات والمصنعيات بشكل اجمالي 
وموصفات التشطيبات كتالي 
السباكة تاسيس 
يتم مد مواسير سباكة المانية الصنع ( ماركة بي ار ) ضمان 5سنة ( مع اجراء اختبارات الضغط من قبل الشركة للحصول علي الضمان ) لمياة الشرب 
يتم مد مواسير صرف ماركة الشريف لمياة الصرف 
يتم عمل دائرة مياة ساخنة للحمام والمطبخ 
يتم عمل صرف وتغذية لكلا من غسالة اطباق وغسالة اوتوماتيك 
السباكة تشطيب 
يتم تركيب خلاطات مصرية الصنع ضمان عشر سنوات يتم اختيار الموديل من قبل العميل 
يتم تركيب بانيو ضمان ثلاث سنوات 
يتم تركيب حوض وش وقاعدة تواليت الماني الصنع يتم الاختيار من قبل العميل للشركات ايديال استادر كليوبترا درفيت 
يتم تركيب حوض مطبخ فتحة ماركة فرنك سام 
يتم تركيب وصلات تغذية وصرف لكلا من غسالة اطباق غسالة اتوماتيك 
الكهرباء تاسيس 
يتم مد سلك سويدي الصنع 
يتم عمل 55 مفتاح انارة وتغذية للاجهزة 
يتم عمل دائرة انترنت 
يتم عمل دائرة دش 
يتم عمل دائرة تليفون 
يتم يتم عمل دائرة جهد مرتفع للمطبخ والتكيفات 
اعمال الدهانات 
يتم دهان عزل للحوائط
يتم دهان عدد 2 سكينة معجون 
يتم دهان عدد وش بطانة 
يتم دهان عدد وش دهان كمبيوتر يتم اختيار الالوان من قبل العميل 
الخامات المستخدمة للدهانات المعجون ماركة سيابس الدهانات ماركة اسكيب 
اعمال النجارة 
يتم تركيب باب خشبي لكل الغرف والمطبخ والحمام الباب محمل بعدد قشرة ارو 
يتم تركيب باب الشقة الرائيسي اندونيسي الصنع مع تركيب معبرة (تاج خارجي ) له 

اعمال الالموتيال 
يتم تركيب الموتيال( قطاع السعد) لكل الشبابيك والمنافذ
اعمال الاسقف 
يتم عمل مصيص وضهارة لكل الاسقف 
يتم عمل كرانيش للريسبشن
اعمال السراميك 
يتم تركيب سيراميك فرز اول من شركات الجوهرة او كليوبتر ا او رويال 
يتم اختيار الموديلات والالوان من قبل العميل 
ثانيا فترة العمل 40 يوم وبعدها تستلم الشقة

اسعار مصنعيات محارة الحوائط سعر تجاري 12 جم للمتر للحوائط الداخلية للشقق 
أسعار مصنعيات محارة للحوائط سعر ميزان (ادة واوتار ) من 13 الي 17 جم للمتر للحوائط الداخلية للشقق 
اسعار مصنعيات محارة الحوائط الخارجية (الواجهات ) سعر تجاري 25 جم للمتر للحوائط الخارجية والواجهات للفلل والعمارات 
اسعار مصنعية المحارة للواجهات الخارجية سعر ميزان وادة واوتار 35 جم للمتر 

اسعار المحارة للاعمال الخارجية السعر يشمل الخامات والمصنعيات والسقالات 
مصنعيات الواجهة محارة و مصنعية معجون و مصنعيات دهانات و السقالات الخشبية 60جم للمتر
مصنعيات الواجهة محارة و رش فطيسة و السقالات الخشبية 40جم للمتر
مصنعيات الواجهة محارة و مواد كمياويات البناء الحديثة (مادة ) 45 جم للمتر

اسعار تركيب السيراميك 25 جم و 35 جم للبورسلين و40 جم للرخام 

تركيب الالوميتال بسعر 350 جم للمتر قطاع السعد عريض 
و 600 جم قطاع بي اس الصغير 
و700 جم لقطاع البي اس الوسط
800 جم قطاع بي اس
900 جم قطاع بي اس الجامبو ( الدابل)
السعر يشمل قطاعات الالوميتال والزجاج والشيش والتركيب والنقل لجميع انحاء الجمهورية

اسعار مصنعيات تأسيس الكهرباء في التشطيبات الداخلية 
توزيع الاضاءة علي الاسقف والحوائط للمساعدة في تنفيذ الديكورات بشكل متكامل 
يتم عمل 55 مفتاح انارة وتغذية للاجهزة 
دائرة تكييف 
دائرة انترنت 
دائرة دش 
دائرة تليفون 
دائرة جهد مرتفع للمطبخ 
اعادة توزيع الجهد الدخلي وفقا لما يتناسب مع شدة التيار
سعر النقطة 25 جم

تركيب باركيه مصرى(70)جم للمتر بالتركيب والمصنعيه
تركيب باركيه صينى(70)جم للمتر بالمصنعيه والتركيب
تركيب باركيه تركى(90)جم للمتر بالمصنعيه والتركيب
تركيب باركيه المانى(90)جم للمتر بالتركيب والمصنعيه
تركيب باركيه السويدى (350)جم للمتر بالتركيب والمصنعيه
الباركيه مسمار مصرى بالتركيب والمصنعيه (500)جم للمتر

اسعار ومصنعيات السقف الساقط ( اعمال حديد وشبك ) 350 جم للمتر ومدة التنفيذ 15 يوم 
اسعار ومصنعيات السقف الساقط وبيت نور جبسون بورد ( الالواح ) 100 جم للمتر حسب التصميم

مصنعيات تركيب الابواب والنجارة للشقق 2000جم 
وايضا يوجد اسعار مميزة جدا للابواب الاندونيسي للغرف والباب الرئيسي سعر الباب للغرف تشطيب سوبر لوكس 350 جم للباب اما باب الشقة زان اندونيسي 900 جم واسعار خاصة جدا جدا للبرور والحلي والاكر واكسسوارات الابواب الخشبية

اسعار مصنعيات تأسيس الكهرباء في التشطيبات الداخلية 
توزيع الاضاءة علي الاسقف والحوائط للمساعدة في تنفيذ الديكورات بشكل متكامل 
يتم عمل 55 مفتاح انارة وتغذية للاجهزة 
دائرة تكييف 
يتم عمل دائرة انترنت 
يتم عمل دائرة دش 
يتم عمل دائرة تليفون 
يتم عمل دائرة جهد مرتفع للمطبخ 
اعادة توزيع الجهد الدخلي وفقا لما يتناسب مع شدة التيار 
سعر المصنعيات 3000 جم

م2 واجهات زجاجية
فى حالة ظهور الاطار المعدنى الحامل 400 دولار
فى حالة عدم ظهور الاطار المعدنى الحامل 700 دولار

ملاحظات تنفيذية سريعة
1- اجمالى كميات مكعبات الخرسانه المسلحه المطلوبه للمبنى = 40 الى 50 % من اجمالى مسطح الادوار لهذا المبنى ويتوقف ذلك على نوع بلاطه الاسقف ونوع الاساسات 
مثال: عماره سكنيه بمسطح الدور = 300 م2 وعدد الادوار = 10 ادوار 
اذن اجمالى مسطحات العماره = 300 * 10 = 3000 م2
اذن اجمالى مكعب الخرسانه المسلحه لهذه العماره من الاساسات للدور الاخير = 0.45* 3000 = 1350 متر مكعب 
2- نسبة ووزن الحديد المسلح فى القواعد المسلحه المنفصله بدون وجود ميدات رابطه = 45 الى 60 كجم/م3 م3(للمتر المكعب)
3- نسبة ووزن الحديد المسلح فى القواعد المسلحه المنفصله مع وجود ميدات رابطه بين القواعد المسلحه = 90 الى 100 كجم / م3 م3(للمتر المكعب)
4- نسبة ووزن الحديد فى البلاطه العاديه solid slab من 90 الى 100 كجم /م3(للمتر المكعب) 
يعنى مكعب السقف بالتقريب = مسطح الدور الواحد * 22 الى 25 سم 
5- نسبة ووزن الحديد فى البلاطه الهوردى hollow block من 120 لى 130 كجم/ م3(للمتر المكعب) ( مع ملاحظة أن مكعب السقف شامل الطوب الهوردى)
6- نسبة ووزن الحديد فى flat slab البلاطه اللاكمريه 130 الى 150 كجم/م3 (للمتر المكعب)
7- كمية مكعبات خرسانه الاعمده فى الدور الواحد = 15 الى 25 % من كمية مكعبات الخرسانه المسلحه لهذا الدور 
8- نسبة ووزن الحديد فى الاعمده وحوائط القص = 180 الى 250 كجم/م3 (للمتر المكعب)
9- عدد الطوب المطلوب للبلاطه الهوردى للدور الواحد = مسطح الدور الواحد مضروبا فى 4 الى 5 طوبات مقاس 20 *40 * ارتفاع الطوبه المذكور فى اللوحات 
مثال : سقف بمسطح أفقى = 300 م2 والسقف كله بلاطه هوردى يحتاج هذا السقف الى عدد طوب هوردى = 300 م2 * 4.5 طوبه = 1350 طوبه بمقاس 20 *40 * ارتفاع الطوبه المذكور فى اللوحات 
10- عدد الطوب لعمل مبانى الدور الواحد مقاس 25*12*6 سم = 85 الى 95 طوبه للمتر المسطح الافقى من الدور الواحد
مثال : المسطح الافقى للدور المتكرر لعماره سكنيه = 300 م2 فان كمية الطوب المطلوبه بمقاس 25*12*6 سم لبناء هذا الدور = 300 * 90 =27000 طوبه اى سبعه وعشرون الف طوبه بالتقريب طبعا 
11- عدد شكاير الاسمنت اللازمه لبناء الف طوبه مقاس 25*12*6 سم = 3.50 الى 4 شكاير 
12- اجمالى مسطح المحاره الداخليه للدور الواحد أو للشقه على سبيل المثال= مسطح الدور أو مسطح الشقه مضروبا فى عدد= 2.70 الى 3.00 على حسب ارتفاع الدور
مثال : شقه بمسطح 150 م2 المسطحات التقريبيه للمحاره (اللياسه) الداخليه = 150 م2 *2.8 = 420 م2 تقريبا 
13- معدل استهلاك معجون الدهانات للحوائط الداخليه عدد 3 سكينه = 1.50 الى 2.00 م2 لكل 1.00 كجم معجون 
14- معدل استهلاك دهان البلاستك الداخلى عدد 3 اوجه = 6.00 الى 8.00 م2 لكل 1 لتر بلاستك
15 - معدل استهلاك برميل البتومين الممتلى انتاج شركة الاسكندريه اللازم لعزل الخرسانه المسلحه بعدد 2 وجه = 60 الى 70 م2 لكل برميل​*


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (9 أغسطس 2014)

egyptsystem قال:


> *سؤال يا كبير
> ترتيب تشطيب الارضيات و الدهانات​*



السلام عليكم 
بالنسبه لترتيب تنفيذ البنود لكل من اعمال الدهانات والارضيات يفضل الاتى
1- يتم تنفيذ اعمال الدهانات حتى مرحلة البطانهاى يتم تنفيذ اعمال التجليخ والسيلر والمعجون والصنفره 

2- يتم تنفيذ اعمال الارضيات ويتم عمل الحمايه اللازمه لها كتغطيتها او تجبيسها في حاله الارضيات الرخام

3- يتم تنفيذه اعمال البطانه والتشيطيب للدهانات 
4- تتم اعمال النظافه للارضيات 

في حالة الارضيات الرخام يتم تنفيذ اعمال الجلاء والتلميع والتشطيب بالتزامن مع اعمال الوجه الاول والثانى للدهانات


----------



## egyptsystem (9 أغسطس 2014)

طلعت محمد علي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بالنسبه لترتيب تنفيذ البنود لكل من اعمال الدهانات والارضيات يفضل الاتى
> 1- يتم تنفيذ اعمال الدهانات حتى مرحلة البطانهاى يتم تنفيذ اعمال التجليخ والسيلر والمعجون والصنفره
> 
> ...



جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (9 أغسطس 2014)

egyptsystem قال:


> *سؤال يا كبير
> بالنسبة للحمام و المطبخ
> ترتيب تشطيب الارضيات و الحوائط
> غلايق سيراميك الحوائط اعلى او اسفل الحوائط​*



السلام عليكم 
في حالة تشطيب ارضيات وحوائط الحمامات والمطابخ بالسيراميك او البورسلين او الرخام او الجرانيت 
يفضل ان يتم تركيب الحوائط اولا ويليها اعمال الارضيات 
اما بالنسبه لتشطيب وتلميع الحوائط والارضيات يفضل كذلك البدء بالحوائط يليها الارضيات

اما بالنسبه للغلايق فيفضل قبل البدء في تنفيذ الاعمال يتم عمل رسومات الورشه او shop drawing يتم فيها دراسة كافه العلاقات الخاصه بالارضيات مع الحوائط وكذلك الحوائط مع الحوائط وكذلك الديكورات الخاصه بالارضيات والحوائط ان وجدت 
ويتم فيها كذلك مقاسات واطوال السيراميك والغلايق ويفضل في كل الاحوال الا يقل طول الغلايق او ارتفاعها 
وهناك الكثير من التفاصيل في ذلك


----------



## egyptsystem (9 أغسطس 2014)

طلعت محمد علي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> في حالة تشطيب ارضيات وحوائط الحمامات والمطابخ بالسيراميك او البورسلين او الرخام او الجرانيت
> يفضل ان يتم تركيب الحوائط اولا ويليها اعمال الارضيات
> اما بالنسبه لتشطيب وتلميع الحوائط والارضيات يفضل كذلك البدء بالحوائط يليها الارضيات
> ...



جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (9 أغسطس 2014)

egyptsystem قال:


> *سؤال يا كبير
> متى يبدأ الكهربائى و السباك و النجار عملهم​*



متى يبدأ الكهربائى :-
يبدا الكهربائى عمله بتنفيذ اعمال التمديدات الخاصه بالاسقف اثناء تنفيذ خرسانه الهيكل الخرسانى ويتم ذلك بعد تنفيذ اعمال النجاره للسققف
2-يستكمل الكهربائى اعمال التمديدات ( الخراطيم والمواسير ) اثناء تنفيذ اعمال المحاره 
3- يتم اعمال شد الاسلاك والكابلات بعد اعمال البياض مباشرة وقبل اعمال الدهانات 
4- يتم تركيب المفاتيح والبرايز واللقم بعد عمل البطانه
5- يتم تركيب الاكسسورات الخاصه بالهرباء قبل الوجه النهائى للدهانات مباشرة 




متى يبدأالسباك عمله :-

1- تتم اعمال المواسير للتغذيه والصرف بعد اعمال المبانى وقبل تشطييب حوائط وارضيات الحمامات والمطابخ
2- تتم اعمال مواسير الصواعد الخاصه بالصرف والتغذيه اثناء تشطيب الواجهه قبل التشطيب النهائى وبعد اعمال المبانى واثناء تنفيذ اعمال البياض 
3- يتم تركيب الاجهزه الصحيه بعد تشطيب الاسقف والحوائط والارضيات 
4- يتم تركيب الخلاطات والاكسسوارت قبل التسليم مباشره 


متى يبدأ نجار الباب والشباك عمله :-
1- يتم البدء بتركيب الحلوق الغشيمه او الزفرهاثناء تنفيذ اعمال بياض المحاره ( بعد البؤج )

2- يتم تركيب الابواب والشبابيك اثناء تنفيذ بند الدهانات على حسب كونها ستوردن مدهونه ومشطبه الى الموقع ام سيتم دهاناها وتشطيبها في الموقع 
في حالة دهانها في الموقع يتم تركيب الابواب والشبابيك بعد عمل الارضيات ويتم تشطيبها بالتزامن مع الدهانات 

3- يتم تركيب الاكر والكوالين والمقابط قبل الوجه النهائى للدهانات


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (9 أغسطس 2014)

egyptsystem قال:


> *سؤال يا كبير
> بالنسبة لحمام السباحة
> ترتيب العزل بالرولات لحائط الحماية من الداخل و اللبشة العادية​*



في حالة عزل حمامات السباحه باستخدام الرولات 
1- يتم تنفيذ اعمال الخرسانه العاديه 
2- يتم تنفيذ اعمال المبانى الخارجيه للحمام 
3- يتم تنفيذاعمال العزل لارضيات وللحوائط 
4- يتم تنفيذ اعمال الحداده والصب للارضيات 
5- يتم تنفيذ اعمال الخرسانه للحوائط
6- يتم عزل حوائط الحمام من الداخل 


من الممكن ترتيب الاعمال كالاتى 
1- خرسانه عاديه للأساسات
2- عزل رولات للارضيه وعممل ركوب خارج الارضيه 
3- تنفيذ الخرسانه المسلحه للحوائط والارضيات
4- عزل الحوائط من الخارج مع الربط بركوب العزل الخارج من الاساسات 
5 عزل الحمام من الداخل باى طريقه مناسبه 
6- اعمال الحمايه للعزل من الخارج 
7- اعمال التشطيب للحمام من الداخل


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (9 أغسطس 2014)

egyptsystem قال:


> *سؤال يا كبير
> ليه مفيش صور فى الموضوع​*



في الاساس الموضوع تقنى خاص بدراسه الاسعار ويظهر انه تحول في الكثير من اجزاءه الى موضوع تعليمى فعلا يحتاج الى صور للتدعيم . سنحول قدر الامكان تغطية ذلك في حالة الضروره


----------



## egyptsystem (9 أغسطس 2014)

طلعت محمد علي قال:


> متى يبدأ الكهربائى :-
> يبدا الكهربائى عمله بتنفيذ اعمال التمديدات الخاصه بالاسقف اثناء تنفيذ خرسانه الهيكل الخرسانى ويتم ذلك بعد تنفيذ اعمال النجاره للسققف
> 2-يستكمل الكهربائى اعمال التمديدات ( الخراطيم والمواسير ) اثناء تنفيذ اعمال المحاره
> 3- يتم اعمال شد الاسلاك والكابلات بعد اعمال البياض مباشرة وقبل اعمال الدهانات
> ...



جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## egyptsystem (9 أغسطس 2014)

طلعت محمد علي قال:


> في حالة عزل حمامات السباحه باستخدام الرولات
> 1- يتم تنفيذ اعمال الخرسانه العاديه
> 2- يتم تنفيذ اعمال المبانى الخارجيه للحمام
> 3- يتم تنفيذاعمال العزل لارضيات وللحوائط
> ...



جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (9 أغسطس 2014)

egyptsystem قال:


> *سؤال يا كبير
> بالنسبة لعزل السطح
> ترتيب العزل المائى و الحرارى*



السلام عليكم 
هناك مدارس في ذلك انا اميل الى ترتيب تنفيذ البنود كالتالى 
1- تنفيذ خرسانه الميول او الخرسانه الخفيفه في حالة وجودها
2- عمل طبقة لياسه 
3- تنفيذ عزل الرطوبه 
4- تنفيذ عزل الحراره 
5- تنفي طبقة لياسه الى عزل الحراره 
6 - اعمال التبليط للسطح 

وهناك من يميل الى عكس الطبقات في التنفيذ بتنفيذ العزل الحرارى اولا وعمل طبقة لياسه ثم تنفيذ العزل الرطوبه انا لا اميل الى هذه الطريقه لقرب طبقه عزل الرطوبه من السطح في هذه الطريقه مما يزيد من فرص تعرضها للماء


----------



## egyptsystem (9 أغسطس 2014)

*

طلعت محمد علي قال:



في الاساس الموضوع تقنى خاص بدراسه الاسعار ويظهر انه تحول في الكثير من اجزاءه الى موضوع تعليمى فعلا يحتاج الى صور للتدعيم . سنحول قدر الامكان تغطية ذلك في حالة الضروره

أنقر للتوسيع...


فى حالة السماح لنا سنقوم باضافة 
نوعيات متميزة من صور التنفيذ​*


----------



## egyptsystem (9 أغسطس 2014)

طلعت محمد علي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> هناك مدارس في ذلك انا اميل الى ترتيب تنفيذ البنود كالتالى
> 1- تنفيذ خرسانه الميول او الخرسانه الخفيفه في حالة وجودها
> 2- عمل طبقة لياسه
> ...



جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (9 أغسطس 2014)

egyptsystem قال:


> *سؤال يا كبير
> المكان الصحيح للكرسى فى اللبشة و الفلات سلاب​*



الافضل ان يتم وضعه بين طبقتى الحديد وان يتم توزيعه ليغطى كامل المسطح وان يكون بالقطر المناسب والعدد المناسب للحفاظ على وضعية حديد التسليح في الطبقه العلى


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (9 أغسطس 2014)

egyptsystem قال:


> *
> 
> فى حالة السماح لنا سنقوم باضافة
> نوعيات متميزة من صور التنفيذ​*



انت لا تحتاج الى اذن م/ هانى فالموضوع موضوعك 
ويراعى بعد اذنك ان تكون الصور بالتزامن مع نفس الجزئيه التى يتم مناقشتها


----------



## egyptsystem (9 أغسطس 2014)

*

طلعت محمد علي قال:



انت لا تحتاج الى اذن م/ هانى فالموضوع موضوعك 
ويراعى بعد اذنك ان تكون الصور بالتزامن مع نفس الجزئيه التى يتم مناقشتها 

أنقر للتوسيع...


علم و ينفذ يا كبيرنا​*


----------



## egyptsystem (9 أغسطس 2014)

*صور التنفيذ من الحفر حتى الدهانات


​*


----------



## egyptsystem (9 أغسطس 2014)

*اسعار التنفيذ 2014
اسعار الخامات في المتوسط ( جنيه مصرى : جم )
حديد التسليح 5500 جم / طن
الاسمنت البورتلاندى 800 جم / طن
اسعار الصب : على حسب محتوى الاسمنت وجهد الخرسانه وطريقة الصب المتبعه
اسعار المصنعيات شامله العده الخشبيه
قواعد منفصله 150 - 180 جم / م3
لبشه خرسانه عاديه 100 - 120 جم / م3
الاعمدة والاسقف للدور الارضى من 160 الى 200 جم / م3
الاعمدة والاسقف للدور المتكرر نفس الاسعار السابقه يضاف اليها علاوه 10 جم / م3 للدور الواحد
تقل تلك الاسعار في حالة الاسقف flat slab بنسبه تصل الى حوالى 10 %

بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الأساسات [ قواعد منفصلة ] حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات التنفيذية والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادي للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهزالميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
يشمل بند الاساسات قواعد منفصله القواعد والسملات والشدادات في حالة وجودها
التكاليف المباشره :-
نقوم بحساب كمية الحديد / م3 حسب تفريدة الحديد ( طريقة رص وتوزيع الحديد )
وذلك بقسمة كمية الحديد / كمية الخرسانه المسلحة للقواعد وتشمل كمية الحديد الحديد المستخدم لاشارات الاعمدة حيث يتم تحميل كميته على القواعد
وكذلك تشمل الحسابات كميات الحديد للسملات والشدادات وبادىء السلم وخلافه
في المتوسط تكون كمية الحديد للأساسات قواعد منفصله من 75 - 85 كجم / م3 وتؤخذ في المتوسط 80 كجم / م3
وبالتالى تكلفة حديد التسليح = 80 * 5.5 = 440 جم / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جم / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جم / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر 170 جم / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 4 جم / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جم / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 440 + 5+330+170 + 4+5 = 954 جم / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 954 *.5 = 477 جم / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 954 + 477 = 1431 جم / م3

في حالة وجود عدة خشبيه لدى الشركة وتم اسناد اعمال الحدادة والنجاره بدون عدة لمقاول باطن ستكون تكلفة المصنعيات كالتالى
- اعمال الحدادة للأساسات = 30 - 35 جم / م3
- اعمال النجارة = 70 - 85 جم / م3
- هالك الخشب يتم حسابه في المتوسط =15- 20 جم / م3
وبالتالى ستكون تكلفة المتر المكعب = 30 + 80 + 20 = 130 جم / م3
واذا ما قورن الفرق في التكاليف في حالة اسناد الاعمال لمقاول باطن بعده او بدون سيكون الفرق
= 170- 130 = 40 جم / م3
او ما يعادل كنسبة = 40 / 1430 * 100 = 2.8 % او ما يقل عن 3 % من سعر البند

في حالة وجود نسب عاليه من الاملاح والكبريتات يستخدم اسمنت مقاوم للكبريتات وتكون صيغة البند 
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الأساسات [ قواعد منفصلة ] حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات التنفيذية والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي مقاوم للكبريتات للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
نفس تكاليف البند السابق فقط سيزداد تكلفة منتج الخرسانه بنفس النسبه في زيادة سعر الاسمنت من اسمنت بورتلاندى عادى الى اسمنت مقاوم للكبريتات
الفرق في السعر في حدود 50 جم / طن
تكلفة الخرسانه ستزداد بقيمة 50 *7 / 20 = 17.5 جم / م3
مما سيؤدى الى زيادة سعر البند في حدود 25 جم / م3
سيكون السعر الاجمالى م3 = 1455 جم / م3

بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الأساسات [ قواعد شريطية ] حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات التنفيذية والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي مقاوم للكبريتات للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
نفس طريقة التحليل السابقه فقط متوسط كمية الحديد سيكون اعلى واسعار المصنعيات ستكون اقل
- كمية الحديد في المتوسط ستكون في حدود 95 - 100 كجم / م3
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 100 *55= 550 جم
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جم / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جم / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر 120 جم / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 4 جم / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جم / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 550 + 5+330+120 + 4+5 = 1014 جم / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1014 *.5 = 507 جم / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 1014 + 507 = 1521 جم / م3

بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الأساسات [ لبشه مسلحه ] حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادى للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
- كمية الحديد في المتوسط ستكون في حدود 50 - 60 كجم / م3
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 55 *5.5= 302 جم
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جم / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جم / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر 100 جم / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 3 جم / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 4 جم / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 302 + 5+330+100 + 3+4 = 744 جم / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 744 *.5 = 372 جم / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 744 + 372 = 1116 جم / م3

بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الحوائط السانده حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادى للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
- كمية الحديد في المتوسط ستكون في حدود 100 - 110 كجم / م3
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 105 *5.5= 577 جم
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جم / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جم / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر 170 جم / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 5 جم / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جم / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 577 + 5+330+170 + 5+5 = 1092 جم / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1092 *.5 = 546 جم / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 1092 + 546 = 1638 جم / م3

بالمتر الطولي توريد وعمل خوازيق ميكانيكي بالتفريغ من الخرسانة المسلحة بالأبعاد والأطوال والتسليح المبين باللوحات التنفيذية وخرسانة الخازوق ذات محتوي اسمنتي لا يقل عن 400كجم أسمنت بولاتلاندي عادي للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الأنشائية مع الدمك الميكانيكي جيدا و المعالجة وعلي ان تحقق الخرسانة رتبة لا تقل عن 300 كجم/سم2 والسعر يشمل اجراء اختبار التحميل ويشمل كل ما يلزم حسب اصول الصناعه والمواصفات قطر 40 سم
( مثال : خوازيق قطر 40 سم وباجمالى طول 20 م .. والتسليح 8 قطر 16 مم وبطول 12 م وكانات حلزونيه قطر 8 مم والمسافه البينيه 15 سم )
كمية الحديد للخازوق الواحد = 8 ×12×1.58= 152 كجم
كانات بقطر 8 مم بطريقة تقريبه = 35 كجم
اجمالى الحديد = 152+35 = 187 كجم
اجمالى كمية الخرسانه للخازوق الواحد = 3.14 * 0.2*0.2*20= 2.5 م3
باضافه كمية 0.25 م3 هالك خرسانه بعد صب الخازوق
اجمالى الخرسانه = 2.5 + 0.25= 2.75 م3
حساب التكاليف المباشره :-
كمية الحديد = 187 * 5.5 = 1028 جم
مصنعيات الحديد شامل اللحام = 200 جم للخازوق الواحد
تكلفة م3 خرسانه جهد 300 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت لا يقل عن 400 كجم / م3 شامل اضافات مؤخرات الشك وشامل الصب باستخدام البامب التكلفه = 400 جم / م3
تكلفة الخازوق الواحد = 400 × 2.75 = 1100 جم
اجمالى تكلفة الخازوق من الخامات والصب = 1028 +200+1100 = 2328 جم
تكلفة المتر الطولى = 2328 / 20 = 116.4 جم / م . ط
تكلفة المتر الطولى باستخدام ماكينة الخوازيق = 50 - 60 جم / م .ط ( حسب عدد الخوازيق )
اجمالى التكلفة للمتر الطولى = 116.4 +55 = 171.4 جم
التكلفة الغير مباشرة وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 171.4*0.5= 85.7 جم / م.ط
اجمالى السعر للمتر الطولى =171.4+ 85.7 = 257 جم / م.ط ( تقريبا )

بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الاعمدة والحوائط حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادى للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
التكاليف المباشرة :-
وفى هذا المثال ستتم الدراسه على كمية حديد 160 كجم / م3 لمنشأ يتكون من خمسة ادوار
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 160 *5.5= 880 جم / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 8 جم / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جم / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر لاعمدة للدور الارضى = 170 جم / م3
اضافة علاوه 10 جنية لكل دور تكون اجمالى العلاوة = 4 * 10 = 40 جم
تكلفة الدور الاخير = 170 + 40 = 210 جم / م3
متوسط التكلفة للمصنعيات كمتوسط للمبنى ككل = ( 170 + 210 ) / 2 = 190 جم / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 10 جم / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جم / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 880 + 8+330+190 + 10+5 = 1423 جم / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1423 *.5 = 711.5 جم / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 1423 + 711.5 = 2134.5 جم / م3 ( 2135 تقريبا )

بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة للهيكل الخرسانى لزوم البلاطات السوليد والسلالم حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادى للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل على الوجة الاكمل
التكاليف المباشرة :-
كمية حديد التسليح للاسقف السوليد تتراوح في المتوسط 100 كجم / م3
وفى هذا المثال ستتم الدراسه على كمية حديد 100 كجم / م3 لمنشأ يتكون من خمسة ادوار
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 100 *5.5= 550 جم / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جم / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جم / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر للدور الارضى = 170 جم / م3
اضافة علاوه 10 جنية لكل دور تكون اجمالى العلاوة = 4 * 10 = 40 جم
تكلفة الدور الاخير = 170 + 40 = 210 جم / م3
متوسط التكلفة للمصنعيات كمتوسط للمبنى ككل = ( 170 + 210 ) / 2 = 190 جم / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 4 جم / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جم / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 880 + 5+330+190 + 4+5 = 1084 جم / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1423 *.5 = 542 جم / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 1084 + 542 = 1626 جم / م3

بالمتر المسطح توريد و عمل خرسانة مسلحة للارضيات بسمك 15 سم وشبكتين حديد تسليح 6 قطر 12 مم فى الأتجاهين علوي وسفلي والخرسانه ذات جهد 250 كجم / سم2 على الا يقل محتوى الاسمنت عن 350 كجم / م3 مع الهز الميكانيكى جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته وكل ما يلزم لنهو العمل على الوجه الاكمل
التكاليف المباشرة :-
كمية حديد التسليح للمتر المسطح = 24 * 0.888 = 21.3 كجم
اضافة نسبة هالك 3 % = 21.3 * 0.03 = 0.7 كجم / م2
اجمالى كمية الحديد = 22 كجم / م2
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 22 *5.5= 121 جم / م2
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 1 جم / م2
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط = 330 جم / م3
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 330 * 0.15 = 49.5 جم / م2
اعمال الحداده = 5 جم / م2
فى المعتاد يتم صب طبقة خرسانة الارضيه تحددها اعمال المبانى اى بدون اعمال نجاره اما فى حالة الحالات التى تتطلب اعمال نجاره يتم حساب تكلفة المتر المسطح على حسب الحاله
اعمال الفرمجه والهز تكلفة المتر المسطح =0.75 جم / م2
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 0.5 جم / م2
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 121 + 1+49.5+5 + 0.75+0.5 = 177.75جنية / م2 تقريبا 178 جم / م2
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 178 *.5 = 89 جم / م2
سعر المتر المكعب = 178+ 89 = 267 جم / م2

بالمتر المسطح توريد و عمل خرسانة مسلحة للبلاطات الممسوسه بسمك 15 سم مع تنفيذ شبكة من حديد التسليح 6 قطر 12 مم فى الأتجاهين والخرسانه ذات جهد 300 كجم /سم2 على الا يقل محتوى الاسمنت عن 400 كجم / م3 مع الهز الميكانيكى جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي باستخدام الهليكوبتر مع استخدام hardener للسطح والتقطيع باستخدام المنشار فى الاتجاهين وكل ما يلزم لنهو العمل على الوجه الاكمل طبقا لاصول الصناعة والمواصفات
التكاليف المباشرة :-
يتم تنفيذ البند السابق بعمل شرائح باستخدام الكمر المعدنى بارتفاع 15 سم
وبعرض لا يزيد عن 6 م وفى المعتاد يتم تنفيذه كل 4.05 م وذلك لسببين
سهولة التنفيذ لاعمال التسويه للسطح والقد والفرمجه
تقليل هالك الحديد حيث يتم تقطيع السيخ ( 12 م ) على ثلاثة اجزاء كل 4 م
ويتم بعدها تقطيع البلاطات فى نفس الاتجاة كل 4.05 على نفس التقسيم للبلاطات 
وفى الاتجاة الاخر كل 4 او 5 او 6 م 
يتم الربط بين شرائح البلاطات باستخدام dowels بطول 65 مرة قطر السيخ المستخدام ويتم ذلك بتثبيت ذلك الحديد فى فتحات موجودة بالكمر المعدنى او يتم فتحها بالكمرات على حسب العدد 
كمية حديد التسليح للمتر المسطح = 12 * 0.888 = 10.65 كجم / م2
حديد الربط بين البلاطات = ( 6*.6 *0.888 ) / 4 = 0.8 كجم / م2
اضافة نسبة هالك 3 % = 11.45* 0.03 = 0.35 كجم / م2
اجمالى كمية الحديد = 11.8 كجم / م2
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 11.8 *5.5= 65 جم / م2
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 0.5 جم / م2
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 300 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 400 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط = 370 جم / م3
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 370 * 0.15 = 55.5 جم / م2
اعمال الحداده = 2 جم / م2
اعمال النجارة باستخدام الكمر المعدنى واعمال الفرمجة والتسويه والمس والتقطيع =10 جم /م2
اعمال استخدام مصلبات السطح hardener معدل الاستهلاك متوسطه 4 كجم / م2
سعر الطن فى المتوسط من 2400 جم / طن
تكلفة المتر المسطح من مصلبات السطح = 4*2.4 = 9.6 جم / م2
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 0.5 جم / م2
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 65 + 0.5+55.5+2 + 10+9.6+0.5 = 143 جم / م2
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 143 *.5 = 71.5 جم / م2
سعر المتر المكعب = 143+ 71.5 = 214.5 جم / م2

بالمتر المكعب خرسانه مسلحة لبلاطات الاسقف الهوردى hollow block ذات الاعصاب في الاتجاهين والبلوكات مصنوعه من الفوم المفرغ سمك 20 سم وبغطاء من الخرسانه المسلحة سمك 7 سم حسب الابعاد الموضحة بالرسومات وبخرسانه لا يقل اجهادها عن 250 كجم / سم2 بعد 28 يوم وبمحتوى اسمنت لا يقل عن 350 كجم / م3 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو الاعمال على الوجه الاكمل حسب اصول الصناعه والمواصفات مما جميعه بالمتر المكعب 
التكاليف المباشرة :-
كمية حديد التسليح للاسقف الهوردى تتراوح في المتوسط 120 كجم / م3 الى 130 كجم / م3
وفى هذا المثال ستتم الدراسه على كمية حديد 125 كجم / م3
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 125 *5.5= 687.5 جم / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جم / م3
البلاطات عباره عن خرسانه مسلحه وبلوكات من الفوم يتم حساب نسبة الخرسانه الى نسبة البلوكات في كامل مسطح السقف وفى المعتاد تتراوح النسبة في المتوسط بنسبة 2/3 الى 1/ 3 خرسانه الى بلوكات على التوالى
تكلفة المتر المكعب من بلاطة السقف من الخرسانه
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جم / م3
تكلفة م3 من بلاطات السقف = 330*2/3 = 220 جم / م3
تكلفةالفوم للمتر المكعب الواحد من السقف
سعر الفوم كمتوسط = 900 جم / م3
تكلفة الفوم = 900 *1/3 = 300 جم / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط السعر= 250 جم / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 4 جم / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جم / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 687.5 + 5+220+300+250 + 4+5 = 1471.5 جم / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1471.5 *.5 = 735.25 جم / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 2207 جم / م3

بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانه مسلحة لبلاطات الاسقف البانلدبيم من النوع CONTINOUS PANELLED BEAM حسب الابعاد والتسليح الموضح بالرسومات وبخرسانه لا يقل اجهادها عن 300 كجم / سم2 بعد 28 يوم وبمحتوى اسمنت لا يقل عن400 كجم / م3 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو الاعمال على الوجه الاكمل حسب اصول الصناعه والمواصفات مما جميعه بالمتر المكعب 
- نسبة الحديد 140 كجم / م3
- ارتفاع السقف 9 م
- اجهاد الخرسانه = 300 كجم / سم2
التكاليف المباشرة :-
تكلفة حديد ا لتسليح = 140 *5.5= 770 جم / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جم / م3
تكلفة الصب باجهاد 300 كجم / سم2 = 370 جم / م3
تكلفة المصنعيات لاعمال الشدة بارتفاع 9 م واعمال الحداده مع ترك الشده لوقت يتراوح ما بين 20 الى 25 يوم حتى ميعاد الفك 
سيكون متوسط السعر= 400 جم / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 6 جم / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 10 جم / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 770 + 5+370+400 + 6+10 = 1561 جم / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1561 *.5 = 780.5 جم / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 2341.5 جم / م3

بلاطة سقف الفلات سلاب solid flat slab سمك 20 سم و ابعاد 20*15 م = 20*15*0.20 = 60 م 3
الكمر الخارجى ( الداير ) بفرض كمر مقاس 20 * 60 سم 
كمية الخرسانه للكمر اسفل بلاطة السقف فقط = 0.2 *0.4*2* ( 20 +14.6)= 5.6 م3 
اجمالى كمية الخرسانه = 60+5.5 = 65.5 
تكلفة المتر المكعب :-
كمية الحديد في المتوسط = 120 كجم / م3
تكلفة الحديد = 120 *5.5 = 660 جم / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحه جهد 275 كجم / سم2 شامله الصب بالبامب = 360 جم
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جم / م3
اعمال المصعنيات بالعده الخشبيه = 170 جم / م3
تكلفة اعمال الفرمجة للخرسانه = 4 جم / م3
تكلفة المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جم / م3
اجمالى التكلفة السابقه= 660+360+170 + 4+5 = 1194 جم / م3
اضافه هامش ربح شامل المصروفات الاداريه 50 % = 1194* 0.50= 597
اجمالى السعر للكتر المكعب =1194+597= 1791 جم

بالمتر المسطح توريد وعمل طبقة عازلة للرطوبه لزوم عزل الاساسات اعلى منسوب المياه الجوفيه
تتكون من طبقتين متعامدتين من البيتومين المؤكسد على ان تتم اعمال النظافة للسطح وتجهيزه قبل اعمال العزل وعمل كل ما يلزم مما جميعه بالمتر المسطح 
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة المتر المسطح من خامات البيتومين المؤكسد على الساخن طبقتين = 8 جم / م2
اسعار المصنعيات = 4 جم / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة = 8+4 = 12 جم / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 12* 0.5= 6 جم / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =12+ 6 =18 جم / م2

بالمتر المسطح توريد وعمل طبقة عازلة للرطوبه لزوم مبانى قصة الردم اعلى منسوب المياه الجوفيه
تتكون من 3 طبقات من البيتومين على البارد انتاج شركة انسومات او ما يماثلها على ان تتم اعمال النظافة للسطح وتجهيزه قبل اعمال العزل وعمل كل ما يلزم مما جميعه بالمتر المسطح 
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة ملىء العراميس للمبانى ونظافتها وتجهيزها للسطح = 1 جم / م2
تكلفة م2 من خامات البيتومين العادى ثلاث طبقات =5.5 جم / م2
اسعار المصنعيات = 1.5 جم / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة = 1+5.5+1.5 = 8 جم / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 8* 0.5= 4 جم / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =8+ 4 =12 جم / م2

بالمتر المسطح توريد و فرش طبقة عازلة للرطوبة لزوم الحمامات من مادة الانسوسيل ( 4مم ) من انتاج شركة انسومات او مايماثلها و طبقا لاصول الصناعة بحيث لا يقل ركوب اللحامات عن 10 سم مع عمل وزرة منها بداير الحوائط لا يقل ارتفاعها عن 20 سم فوق الارضية و يجب استدارة الزوايا و الاركان و تغطي الطبقة العازلة بطبقة لياسة أسمنتية سمك 2سم والقياس حسب المسقط الافقي بدون علاوة نظير الوزرات مما جميعه بالمتر المسطح 
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة تجهيز السطح وعمل المرمات واعمال اللياسه ان تطلب الامر = 4 جم / م2
عمل رقبة زجاجه بالزوايا والاركان متوسط التكاليف = 2 جم / م2
تكلفة رولات العزل ( من مادة الانسوسيل ) انتاج شركة انسومات
سعر اللفه 160 جم ومقاساتها 1 م بطول 10 م .ط
عمليا بعد عمل الركوب بين اللفات وعمل الوزرات اللفه الواحده تغطى 8 م 2 في المتوسط
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 160 / 8 = 20 جم / م2
تكلفة الطبقة الرابطة البيتومينيه ( سيروبلاست مثلا ) = 1 جم / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 7 جم / م2
طبقة اللياسة اعلى العزل بسمك من 2 الى 3 سم :-
تكلفة الخامات = 6 جم / م2
تكلفة المصنعيات = 7 جم / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 47 جم / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 47* 0.5= 23.5 جم / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =47+ 23.5 =70.5 جم / م2

بالمتر المسطح توريد و تنفيذ طبقة عازلة لزوم الحمامات ذلك بإستخدام اللفائف Polyester reinforced membrane من انتاج بيتونيل سمك 3مم او ما يماثلها مع عمل تراكب فى الاتجاة الطولى و العرضى لا يقل عن 15سم والقياس للمسقط الافقى محمل عليه القياس للعزل الرأسى للوزرات حسب الأرتفاع اللازم المناسب والسعر محمل علية دهان طبقة برايمر علي اللياسة وكل ما يلزم لنهو الاعمال نهوا متقنا حسب المواصفات و اصول الصناعة وغير محمل على البند طبقات اللياسه اسفل واعلى العزل 
التكاليف المباشره :-
عمل رقبة زجاجه بالزوايا والاركان متوسط التكاليف = 2 جم / م2
تكلفة رولات العزل المسلحه من انتاج شركة بيتونيل سمك 3 مم سعر اللفه 140 جم ومقاساتها 1 م بطول 10 م .ط
عمليا بعد عمل الركوب بين اللفات وعمل الوزرات اللفه الواحده تغطى 8 م 2 في المتوسط
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 140 / 8 = 17.5 جم / م2
تكلفة الطبقة البرايمر = 1 جم / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 7 جم / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 27.5 جم / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 27.5* 0.5= 13.75 جم / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =27.5+ 13.75 =41.25 جم / م2

بالمتر المسطح توريد و فرش طبقة عازلة للرطوبة لزوم الاسطح من مادة الانسوسيل ( 4مم ) من انتاج شركة انسومات او مايماثلها و طبقا لاصول الصناعة بحيث لا يقل ركوب اللحامات عن 10 سم مع عمل وزرة منها بداير الحوائط لا يقل ارتفاعها عن 20 سم فوق الارضية و يجب استدارة الزوايا و الاركان و تغطي الطبقة العازلة بطبقة لياسة أسمنتية سمك 2سم والقياس حسب المسقط الافقي بدون علاوة نظير الوزرات مما جميعة بالمتر المسطح 
في حالة الاسطح حيث تزداد المساحة المفتوحة فتقل التكاليف 
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة تجهيز السطح وعمل المرمات واعمال اللياسه ان تطلب الامر = 1.5 جم / م2
عمل رقبة زجاجه بالزوايا والاركان متوسط التكاليف = 1 جم / م2
تكلفة رولات العزل ( من مادة الانسوسيل ) انتاج شركة انسومات
سعر اللفه 160 جم ومقاساتها 1 م بطول 10 م .ط
عمليا بعد عمل الركوب بين اللفات وعمل الوزرات اللفه الواحده تغطى 8 م 2 في المتوسط
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 160 / 8 = 20 جم / م2
تكلفة طبقة البرايمر = 1 جم / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 4 جم / م2
طبقة اللياسة اعلى العزل بسمك من 2 الى 3 سم :-
تكلفة الخامات = 6 جم / م2
تكلفة المصنعيات = 5 جم / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 38.5 جم / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 38.5* 0.5= 19.25 جم / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =38.5+ 19.25 =57.75 جم / م2 تقريبا

بالمتر المسطح توريد و فرش طبقة عازلة للرطوبة لزوم حوائط الخزان من الخارج من مادة الانسوسيل ( 4مم ) من انتاج شركة انسومات او مايماثلها و طبقا لاصول الصناعة بحيث لا يقل ركوب اللحامات عن 10 سم والقياس هندسى حسب القطاع الرأسى مما جميعة بالمتر المسطح 
في حالة الحوائط الخرسانية تزداد تكلفة المصنعيات وتقل التكلفة الاجماليه نتيجة عدم تنفيذ طبقة لياسة اعلى العزل 
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة تجهيز السطح وعمل المرمات واعمال اللياسه ان تطلب الامر = 1.5 جم / م2
تكلفة رولات العزل ( من مادة الانسوسيل ) انتاج شركة انسومات
سعر اللفه 160 جم ومقاساتها 1 م بطول 10 م .ط
عمليا بعد عمل الركوب بين اللفات وعمل الوزرات اللفه الواحده تغطى 8 م 2 في المتوسط
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 160 / 8 = 20 جم / م2
تكلفة طبقة البرايمر = 1 جم / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 6 جم / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 28.5 جم / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 28.5* 0.5= 14.25 جم / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =28.5+ 14.25 =42.75 جم / م2 تقريبا

بالمتر المسطح : توريد وعمل طبقة عازلة للرطوبة لزوم حوائط الخزان من الداخل وجهين من مادة االاديكور ام او ما يماثلها طبقا لاصول الصناعة والمواصفات والقياس هندسى مما جميعة بالمتر المسطح 
مادة الاديكور ام مادة عزل ذات اساس اسمنتى ومن مزاياها انها غير مضره بالماء تستخدم لعزل خزانات المياه من الداخل وكذلك عزل حمامات السباحة ومن الممكن استخدامها في معظم العناصر الانشائيه
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة تجهيز السطح وعمل المرمات اللازمه = 3 جم / م2
تكلفة مادة الاديكور ام
سعر الشيكارة 25 كجم 90 جم تقريبا وتغطى مساحة حوالى من 4 الى 5 م2 لوجهين
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 90 / 4.5= 20 جم / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 8 جم / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 31 جم / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 31* 0.5= 15.5 جم / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =31+ 15.5=46.5 جم / م2 تقريبا

الاسعار في المتوسط على حسب الموقع للمشروع كالتالى 
م3 حفر صخر = 55 جم / م3 غير شامل نقل المخلفات
م3 حفر رمال = 6 جم حفر فقط بدون نقل المخلفات يضاف في المتوسط من 5 الى 6 جم / م3 نقل مخلفات على حسب مسافة النقل للمقالب والوقت المستغرق لكل نقله 
م3 ردم رمال نظيفة من خارج الموقع = 18- 20 جم اذا كان سعر التوريد للمتر المكعب من الرمال 12 جم
م2 عزل اساسات 
عزل بيتومين عادى على البارد 6 جم / م2
عزل بيتومين مؤكسد 10 - 12 جم / م2 
عزل بيتومين مؤكسد : عادى بنسبة 1:3 = 8 - 9 جم / م2

م3 خرسانة عادية 
قواعد منفصله = 320 الى 350 جم / م3 جهد خرسانه 200 كجم / سم2
لبشه = 250 الى 270 جم / م3 جهد الخرسانه 200 كجم / سم2
م3 خرسانة مسلحة 
الاساسات ( 80 كجم حديد / م3 في المتوسط ) = 930 - 950 جم / م3
اعمدة ( 160 كجم حديد / م3 في المتوسط ) = 1450 - 1500 جم / م3
اسقف ( 100 كجم حديد / م3 في المتوسط ) = 1100 - 1150 جم / م3
م2 مبانى 
سمك 10 سم 45 جم / م2
سمك 12 سم 50 - 55 جم / م2 
مبانى م3 : - 380 - 420 جم / م3
م2 بياض 
مواصفات بؤج فقط = 25 جم / م2
مواصفات بؤج واوتار = 30 جم / م2 
مواصفات تركيب زوايا فليسبيكو بالاضافه الى التأكيس والزوى والتربيع 40 جم / م2
م2 دهانات 
دهانات بلاستيك لون ابيض سكيب او سايبس = 16 جم / م2
دهانات بلاستيك الوان سكيب او سكيب = 18 جم / م2
دهانات جوتن حسب اللون المطلوب ( داخلى ) = 20 - 25 جم / م2
صحى مقطوعية
الصحى اسعار خامات المواسير الصرف والتغذيه في حدود 2000 جم
اسعار المصنعيات للحمام والمطبخ = 1000 جم
القطع والاكسسوارت حسب الطلب في المتوسط 
حوض جرافينا = 300 جم
قاعدة جرافينا = 650 جم
حوض استانلس عين واحده = 120 جم
اما اسعار ديوارفيت
حوض = 600 جم
القاعده = 900 - 1250 جم
حوض استانلس بصفايه وعين = 280 جم
كهربة مقطوعية
في المتوسط الخامات = 2000 – 2500 جم بخلاف الاكسسوارت 
المصنعيات = 1200 – 1500 جم
نجارة باب و شباك مقطوعية
باب غرفه حشو 300 - 400 جم
باب قشره ارو = 450 جم
باب شقه قشره ارو = 450 – 600 جم
باب شقه حشو 450 – 650 جم
الشبابيك مقاس 100 *100 او 120 * 120 في المتوسط من 250 الى 350 جم بخلاف الزجاج والسلك 
اسعار التركيب من 50 الى 60 جم في المتوسط للقطعه الواحده
م2 اسقف معلقة :-
بلاطات فينيل 60 * 60 = 70 - 80 جم / م2
اسقف الواح جبس من الجبس الابيض انتاج شركه كنف = 100 - 120 جم / م2
جبس اخضر للحمامات = 120 جم / م2
جبس احمر للمطابخ = 130 جم / م2
الاسعار عاليه هى متوسط الاسعار السائده في مصر

* اعمال الهيكل الخرسانى شامل اعمال التصميم وعمل الجسات والتنفيذ والاشراف على التنفيذ
المتر المسطح للدور الواحد في المتوسط تتراوح تكلفته من 300 - 350 جم / م2
* اعمال النصف تشطيب بعد الهيكل الخرسانى وتشمل 
- اعمال المبانى
- اعمال البياض الداخلى والخارجى
- اعمال الحلوق الخشبيه
- اعمال التمديدات الكهربائيه ( خراطيم فقط )
- اعمال التمديدات الكهربائيه للصواعد وكذلك انارة السلم
- اعمال تشطيب السلم والمدخل من رخام او جرانيت من انواع متوسطة التكاليف
- اعمال وصلات التغذية بالمياه والصرف الصحى حتى كل وحده مع انهاء الخطوط الرئيسيه للصواعد
- اعمال عزل الحمامات .
تكلفة كل ما سبق تحسب كمتوسط تكلفة للمتر المسطح من الوحده = 150 - 200 جم / م2 
اجمالى تكلفة المتر المسطح من الهيكل حتى النصف تشطيب = 500 - 600 جم / م2
* اعمال التشطيبات تختلف وتتفاوت كليا وجزئيا حسب نوع التشطيبات والخامات لها ومستواها وسعرها 
فتبدأ من خامات محليه بسيطه التكاليف الى خامات مستوره باهظة الثمن 
وكفكره عامه تتفاوت التشطيبات في المتوسط من 
275 جم / م2 الى 750 جم / م2 للتشطيبات المعتاده

مراحل تنفيذ مبنى 
1- اعمال الهيكل الخرسانى 
2- اعمال المبانى بالتوالى وممكن ان تكون بالتوازى مع تنفيذ الهيكل
3-اعمال البياض والتمديدات الكهربائية والحلوق الزفره :- وتأتى في نفس التوقيت متداخله جزئيا كالتالى 
- نبدأ بالتكسير لاعمال الكهرباء ( الخراطيم ) بالحوائط
- تليها اعمال الطرطشه 
- يتم تركيب الخراطيم بالحوائط 
- يتم عمل البؤج والاوتار
- يتم تثبيت الحلوق الزفره ( او الحلق الغشيم ) Soft wood 
- يتم تركيب العلب الكهربائية وتثبيتها 
- يتم تركيب سلك الشبك اعلى الخراطيم وفى الفواصل ما بين المبانى والخرسانى ومن الممكن استبدال سلك الشبك بالفيبر فهو عملى اكثر واسهل في التركيب
- يتم تسليخ السلك وتركيب الزوايا المعدن من الحديد المجلفن ( الفلسبيكو ) في حالة نص البند على تنفيذها .
- تتم اعمال البطانه ( الملو ) ويليها مباشرة في نفس اليوم اعمال الضهاره ( تشطيب السطح )
4- اعمال صواعد الكهرباء بالسلالم 
5- اعمال البياض للواجهات .
6- اعمال التمديدات للتغذية بالمياه 
7 - اعمال العزل للارضية الحمامات والمطابخ في حالة عزلها
8 - اعمال عزل الرطوبه والعزل الحرارى للسطح.
9- اعمال سحب السلك للدوائر المختلفة 
9 - اعمال سحب الكابلات للصواعد 
10 - اعمال التبليط للسطح 
11- اعمال التأسيس للدهانات للاسقف والحوائط وتشمل التجليخ والسيلر واوجه المعجون .
12- اعمال تمديدات الصحى ويشمل المواسير والوصلات للحمامات والمطابخ 
12- اعمال التبليط للارضيات او تشطيبها حسب نوع التشطيب .
13 - اعمال تشطيب حوائط الحمامات والمطابخ حسب تشطيبها .
14- اعمال تشطيب الواجهات ببنودها المختلفه .
15- اعمال تشطيب السلالم والمداخل .
16- اعمال تشطيب حتى الوجه النهائى للدهانات 
17 - تركيب القطع للصحى من احواض وقواعد وبنيوهات وخلافه
18 - اعمال تركيب الابواب والشبابيك بتشطيبها .
19 - اعمال تركيب اكسسوارت الكهرباء والمفاتيح والكشافات وخلافه
20 - اعمال الجلاء للارضيات . 
21 - اعمال تشطيب وجه نهائى للداهانات .
22- تركيب الخلاطات واكسسوارت الصحى
23- اعمال تشطيب الكهرباء بمشتملاتها .
22 - تركيب اكسسوارت الابواب والشبابيك .
23 - تركيب ورق الحائط 
24 - تركيب المرايات والبانوهات .
25 - مراجعة الدهانات ودهان الابواب وخلافه
26 - التلميع والنظافه والتسليم .
يتخلل البنود السابقه اعمال الاليكتروميكانيكال ان وجدت
مراحل عزل السطح 
1- صب خرسانه الميول او الخرسانه الخفيفه light weight concrete في حالة تنفيذها بالسطح لتخليق الميول المطلوبه وفى الغالب يتم تنفيذها في الاسطح ذات المساحات الواسعه ويتم ذلك 
- عمل اوتار من المبانى 
- صب الخرسانه وفرمجتها بمنسوب الاوتار .
- عمل طبقة لياسه من الاسمنت والرمل .
- عمل رقبة الزجاجه بعمل استدارة للزوايا والحواف من نفس مونه اللياسه 
- تنفيذ عزل الرطوبه على حسب نوعه .
- اختبار العزل 
- تنفيذ العزل الحرارى على حسب نوعه سواء عن طريق الصب او عن طريق الالواح الجاهزة من الفوم .
- تنفيذ طبقة حماية اعلى العزل .
- تنفيذ اعمال التبليط للارضيات على حسب التشطيب .
هناك مدرسه آخرى تميل الى تنفيذ العزل الحرارى اولا ويليها عزل الرطوبه ويعيب هذه الطريقة عدم ظهور عيوب عزل الرطوبه في حالة وجود عيوب 
انا اميل الى الطريقة الاولى لدقتها . 
مراحل عزل حمامات السباحه 
- تنفيذ طبقة الخرسانه العاديه للارضيات لبشه
- تنفيذ اعمال مبانى بداير حمام السباحه
- تنفيذ طبقة عزل الرطوبه للارضيات والحوائط متصله 
- تنفيذ طبقة الحمايه للارضيات - صب الخرسانه المسلحة للارضيات ويليها الخرسانه المسلحة للحوائط
- تنفيذ طبقة عزل اسمنتى من الاديكور ام او غيرها لعزل الحوائط من الداخل .
- تشطيب الحمام من الداخل .
ومن الممكن تنفيذ الحوائط الخرسانيه اولا قبل تنفيذ المبانى ويليها طبقة العزل من الخارج والمبانى للحماية بعد ذلك مع العزل الداخلى بمواد عزل اسمنتيه
مراحل تنفيذ اعمال العزل للأساسات اللبشه
- تنفيذ طبقة الخرسانه العادية 
- تنفيذ اعمال مبانى بداير اللبشه
- تنفيذ اعمال العزل رولات من مواد مناسبة على حسب التوصيف
- تنفيذ طبقة حماية للعزل الافقى
- تنفيذ اعمال الحدادة والصب
مراحل عزل الحمامات والمطابخ 
- اعمال النظافة وعمل المرمات لسطح الخرسانه في حالة وجدوها
- اعمال طبقة اللياسه اسفل العزل وعمل رقبة الزجاجه
- تنفيذ طبقة العزل 
- اختبار العزل
- تنفيذ طبقة اللياسه اعلى العزل لحمايته
العزل الحرارى للحوائط الداخلية والخارجية 
تنفيذ حائطين من الطوب سمك 10 سم لكل منهما مع ترك مسافة 10 سم بينهما توضع بها طبقة العزل وبذلك يكون اجمالى سمك الحائط = 30 سم
عزل الصوت 
يتم تنفيذه قبل الطبقة النهائية للتشطيب 
بمعنى لو طلب تنفيذ عزل الصوت للحوائط مثلا 
يتم تنفيذ طبقة العزل على المبانى على حسب نوع العزل والشائع هو الصوف الصخرى وذلك لتوفره ورخص ثمنه 
ثم بعد ذلك على حسب التشطيب من الممكن تنفيذ تشطيب جيس بورد اعلاها 
او تنفيذ مبانى بجانب العزل يليها طبقات التشطيب المختلفة 
او تنفيذ تجاليد من الخشب اعلى علافات تثبت على العزل 
يتم ذلك حسب نوعية التشطيب 
واذا كان الغرض هو تقسيم المكان وعزله من الممكن تنفيذ ذلك بعمل حوائط من الواح الجبس بورد يوضع العزل بداخلها وتنفذ طبقتين من الجبس يليها طبقة العزل يليها طبقتين من الجبس
في حالة الاسقف يتم تنفيذها بنفس الطريقه 
أسعار المصنعيات فقط بدون خامات
م2 أرضيات ( جرانيت رخام بورسلين سيراميك بلاط باركيه ) 
اسعار تركيب الرخام والجرانيت ارضيات متوسط من 25 - 60 جم بدون التشطيب ( الجلاء والتلميع ) والسعر يعتمد على نوع الرخام او الجرانيت ومقاسه والتفاصيل الخاصه بالرسومات ان وجدت وكذلك الكميات التى سيتم تركيبها 
اسعار التشطيب للرخام تتراوح ما بين 30 - 40 جم شامله ملىء اللحامات والجلاء والتلميع بمراحله المختلفه
اسعار تركيب ارضيات سيراميك بلاطه عاديه تتراوح ما بين 15 – 20 جم
اسعار تركيب ارضيات بورسلين بدون رسومات ديكور تتراوح ما بين 25 - 35 جم
تزداد الاسعار السابقه في حالة الحوائط بنسبة 10 % تقريبا 
اسعار تركيب الباركيه مصنعيات فقط تتراوح ما بين 25 - 40 جم
اسعار تركيب الحوائط بورسلين قطع ليزر باستخدام المواد اللاصقه السعر يبدأ من 30 وحتى 50 جنيه للمتر المسطح

م2 دهانات ( داخلى خارجى ) 
اعمال الدهانات الداخليه
دهانات بلاستيك او ببوية الزيت
تشطيب عادى او متوسط = 8-12 جم
تشطيب مميز بديكورات حديثه = 15- 35 جم 
دهانات خارجيه على حسب التشطيب
كومبليكو متوسط 15 -20 جم 
دراى ميكس 4 - 6 جم غير شامل السقالات وغير شامل البياض
سافيتو 4 - 6 جم غير شامل السقالات وغير شامل البياض


م2 بياض ( داخلى خارجى ) 
البياض الداخلى من 10- 18 جم 
البياض الخارجى من 20 -25 جم غير شامل السقالات 

م2 مبانى ( 25*12*6 سم ) 
المتر المسطح مبانى 9 - 11 جم
م3 مبانى ( 25*12*6 سم ) 
المتر المكعب مبانى من 70 - 85 جم

م2 أسقف معلقة 
سقف معلق من الواح ( مصنعيات ) = 20 - 30 جم شامل معالجه سطح الالواح بعد التركيب وتركيب الزوايا الميتال والشريط الفيبر
اسقف معلقه بلاطات ( مصنعيات ) من 15- 25 جم 

م2 قرميد
حسب النوع وطريقة التركيب والكميه ونوع السطح الذى سيركب عليه القرميد
وفى المتوسط يتراوح سعر التركيب من 20 - 30 جم والسعر غير شامل مصنعيات العلفات في حالة التركيب على خشب وغير شامل تجهيز الردم وعمل الميول في حالة التركيب على مونه 

م2 ورق حائط 
على حسب نوع الورق والسعر يتراوح من 10 الى 20 جم

م2 واجهة زجاجية
على حسب الواجهه وتفاصيل ونوع التشطيب المطلوب وتفاصيله

الاعمال الصحية 
بالعدد مصنعية تركيب تواليت بالتغذية والصرف الداخلى الفئة 280 جم
بالعدد مصنعية تركيب حوض بالتغذية والصرف الداخلى الفئة 220 جم
بالعدد مصنعية تركيب بانيو بالتغذية والصرف الداخلى الفئة 250 جم
بالعدد مصنعية تركيب سخان بالتغذية والصرف الداخلى الفئة 120 جم
بالعدد مصنعية تركيب بيبة الصرف الداخلى الفئة 50 جم
بالعدد مصنعية تركيب جالتراب الصرف الداخلى الفئة 50 جم
بالعدد مصنعية تركيب مبولة بالصرف والتغذيه الفئة 200 جم
بالعدد مصنعية اعادة تركيب حوض الفئة 80 جم
بالمتر الطولى مصنعية تركيب مواسير تغذية بالمياة بقطر 3/4 او 1 بوصه الفئة 10 جم
بالمتر الطولى مصنعية تركيب مواسير صرف قطر 2 بوصة الفئة 15 جم
بالمتر الطولى مصنعية تركيب مواسير صرف قطر 3 بوصة الفئة 20 جم
بالمتر الطولى مصنعية تركيب مواسير صرف قطر 4 بوصة الفئة 25 جم
م2 عزل ( قواعد لبشة حمامات سطح حوائط ( داخلى خارجى ) 
عزل بيتومين على البارد لزوم الاساسات وقصة الردم = 1.25- 2 جم / م2
عزل بيتومين على الساخن ( بيتومين مؤكسد ) لزوم الاساسات وقصة الردم = 3-5 جم / م2
عزل الحمامات( لفائف ) = 6 - 10 جم / م2 محمل عليه الوزرات
عزل الاسطح ( لفائف ) = 4 -6 جم / م2 محمل عليه الوزرات
عزل ذو اساس اسمنتى (مادة اديكور ام او غيرها) =7 - 9 جم / م2

اعمال النجارة مصنعيات 
في حالة التشطيب العادى ومستوى النجاره متوسط ( ابواب وشبابيك من الخشب السويدى )
مصنعية تركيب باب غرفه او باب حمام = 50 جم 
مصنعية تركيب باب شقه =60 جم
مصنعية تركيب باب بلكونه = 80 جم
مصنعية تركيب شباك شيش وزجاج = 60 جم
اما في حالة التشطيب الفندقى ( مستوى النجاره عالى جدا ) والخشب من قشرة الارو الماسيف او الزان
باب ضلفه واحده من 70 - 110 سم عرض = 150 جم
باب ضلفتين من 160 - 200 عرض = 250 جم
اسعار الكهرباء 
في حالة المنشأت العاديه ( الوحدات السكنيه والوحدات المشابهه )
تتراوح اسعار مصنعيات اعمال الكهرباء ابتداء من الخراطيم والمواسير حتى التشطيب الكامل بالمخرج كالتالى 
مخرج اناره 35 - 45 جم
مخرج ليد = 35 - 45 جم
مخرج بريزه عاديه 35 - 45 جم
مخرج بريزة قوى (سخان - غساله - ماكينه حلاقه - مجفف ايدى ) =65- 80 جم
مخرج تكييف = 65- 80 جم
مخرج بريزه 380 = 70 - 80 جم

التيار الخفيف 
مخرج تليفون = 30 -40 جم
مخرج داتا = 30 - 40 جم
مخرج تليفزيون = 30 - 40 جم

التشطيب 
تركيب سبوت لايت او ابليك = 10 - 15 جم
تركيب كشاف = 15- 20 جم
تركيب وتبوير لوحات الكهرباء
لوحة الكهرباء الرئيسيه من 500 – 600 جم
لوحة الكهرباء الفرعيه الخاصه بالوحده = 250 - 300 جم

الحفر و الردم و الاحلال
م3 حفر في تربه رملية مع نقل المخلفات = 5 - 7 جم / م3  م3 حفر في تربه طينيه رطبه (باستخدام الحفار)حفر فقط = 8 - 12 جم / م3
م3 حفر في تربه طفليه متماسكه = 8 - 15 جم / م3 
م3 حفر في تربه طفليه متصلبه = 15 - 25 جم / م3
م3 حفر في تربه حجر جبرى = 20 - 30 جم / م3 
م3 حفر في تربه صخريه ( باستخدام الجاكوش ) = 50 - 60 جم / م3 
م3 نقل مخلفات لمسافه 20 كم بمتوسط 20 دقيقه ذهاب و20 دقيقه في العوده = 8 - 12 جم
م3 مصنعيات ردم باستخدام الرمال النظيفه = 1.5 - 3 جم / م3 
م3 مصنعيات تنفيذ تربة احلال من الرمل النظيف = 2.5 - 4 جم / م3 
م3 مصنعيات تنفيذ تربه احلال من الزلط والرمل = 7- 10 جم / م3 
باليوميه ايجار هراس لزوم دمك الارضيات = 800 -1200 جم / يوم
اسعار تنفيذ الخرسانه المسلحه مصنعيات فقط شامل العده الخشبيه 
م3 قواعد منفصله = 150 جم / م3 
م3 نجارة وحداده لبشه = 80 - 100 جم / م3 

فى حالة الاسقف السوليد 
م3 نجارة وحداده للدور الارضى = 170 - 190 جم / م3 
تضاف علاوه 10 جم لكل دور ارتفاع 

في حالة الاسقف الفلات سلاب و الهوردى 
م3 نجارة وحداده للدور الارضى 150 - 170 جم
تضاف علاوه 10 جم / م3 لكل دور اعلى الدور الارضى 

في حالة الاسقف البانلدبيم 
في حالة ارتفاع الدور 4 - 6 م والشده المستخدمه شده خشبيه م3 = 250 - 300 جم
في حالة ارتفاع الاسقف من 6- 9 م والشده المستخدمه شده خشبيه = 350 - 450 جم

اسعار اعمال الفرمجة 
م3 فرمجة للأساسات والاعمدة والاسقف شامله اعمال الهز والتسويه = 4 -6 جم / م3
في المتوسط اسعارالخرسانه الجاهزه شامله الصب باستخدام البامب المتحرك 
جهد 200 كجم / سم2 السعر 280 - 300 جم / م3
جهد 225 كجم / سم2 السعر 300 - 315 جم / م3 جهد 250 كجم / سم2 السعر 320 - 340 جم / م3
جهد 300 كجم / سم2 السعر 350 - 375 جم / م3
جهد 350 كجم / سم2 السعر 375 - 400 جم / م3

جهد 400 كجم / سم2 السعر 400 - 420 جم / م3
في حالة طلب خرسانه جاهزه بدون البامب تقل الاسعار السابقة بقيمة 25 جم / م3
متوسط اسعار الحساب باليوميه ( اليوميات )
يومية سائق اللودر وسائق الحفار = 80 - 120 جم
يومية سائق الهراس = 120 - 150 جم
يومية سائق عربة نقل = 80 - 120 جم
سائق عربة ملاكى او ربع نقل بالشهر = 1600 - 2500 جم / شهر
يومية النجار المسلح = 100 -125 جم
يومية مساعد نجار = 60 - 80 جم
يومية الحداد المسلح = 100 -125 جم
يومية مساعد الحداد = 60 - 80 جم
يومية الفورمجى = 100 -120 جم
يومية عامل الصب = 80 -100 جم
يومية البناء = 110 - 130 جم
يومية مساعد البناء = 70 - 80 جم
يومية مبيض المحاره = 100 -130 جم
مساعد المبيض = 70 - 80 جم
يومية مبلط السيراميك = 130 - 180 جم
مساعد مبلط السيراميك = 70 - 90 جم
يومية مبلط البلاط الموزايكو والبلاط الاسمنتى وبلاط الارصفه = 110 - 130 جم
يومية النقاش = 80 - 120 جم
يومية مساعد النقاش = 60 - 70 جم
يومية صنايعى تركيب الرخام ( المرخماتى ) = 140 - 200 جم
يومية مساعد تركيب رخام = 75 - 110 جم
يومية صنايعى العزل = 110 - 130 جم
يومية الاستورجى = 100 -130 جم
يومية المساعد = 70 - 90 جم
يومية صانيعى تركيب الجبس بورد وبلاطات الاسقف = 110 -130 جم
يومية المساعد = 70 - 90 جم
يومية الكهربائى =80 - 110 جم
يومية المساعد = 60 - 80 جم
يومية النجار ( باب وشباك ) = 120 - 150 جم
يومية المساعد = 60 - 90 جم
يومية العامل العادى = 60 – 80 جم
يومية النحات = 100 - 120 جم
يومية عامل الزراعه = 60 - 80 جم
يومية عامل النظافة وعامل البوفيه = 50 - 70 جم
م / طلعت محمد على
[email protected]
اسعار تشطيبات الشقق وديكورات الشقق بسعر 600 جم للمتر السعر يشمل الخامات والمصنعيات بشكل اجمالي 
وموصفات التشطيبات كتالي 
السباكة تاسيس 
يتم مد مواسير سباكة المانية الصنع ( ماركة بي ار ) ضمان 5سنة ( مع اجراء اختبارات الضغط من قبل الشركة للحصول علي الضمان ) لمياة الشرب 
يتم مد مواسير صرف ماركة الشريف لمياة الصرف 
يتم عمل دائرة مياة ساخنة للحمام والمطبخ 
يتم عمل صرف وتغذية لكلا من غسالة اطباق وغسالة اوتوماتيك 
السباكة تشطيب 
يتم تركيب خلاطات مصرية الصنع ضمان عشر سنوات يتم اختيار الموديل من قبل العميل 
يتم تركيب بانيو ضمان ثلاث سنوات 
يتم تركيب حوض وش وقاعدة تواليت الماني الصنع يتم الاختيار من قبل العميل للشركات ايديال استادر كليوبترا درفيت 
يتم تركيب حوض مطبخ فتحة ماركة فرنك سام 
يتم تركيب وصلات تغذية وصرف لكلا من غسالة اطباق غسالة اتوماتيك 
الكهرباء تاسيس 
يتم مد سلك سويدي الصنع 
يتم عمل 55 مفتاح انارة وتغذية للاجهزة 
يتم عمل دائرة انترنت 
يتم عمل دائرة دش 
يتم عمل دائرة تليفون 
يتم يتم عمل دائرة جهد مرتفع للمطبخ والتكيفات 
اعمال الدهانات 
يتم دهان عزل للحوائط
يتم دهان عدد 2 سكينة معجون 
يتم دهان عدد وش بطانة 
يتم دهان عدد وش دهان كمبيوتر يتم اختيار الالوان من قبل العميل 
الخامات المستخدمة للدهانات المعجون ماركة سيابس الدهانات ماركة اسكيب 
اعمال النجارة 
يتم تركيب باب خشبي لكل الغرف والمطبخ والحمام الباب محمل بعدد قشرة ارو 
يتم تركيب باب الشقة الرائيسي اندونيسي الصنع مع تركيب معبرة (تاج خارجي ) له 

اعمال الالموتيال 
يتم تركيب الموتيال( قطاع السعد) لكل الشبابيك والمنافذ
اعمال الاسقف 
يتم عمل مصيص وضهارة لكل الاسقف 
يتم عمل كرانيش للريسبشن
اعمال السراميك 
يتم تركيب سيراميك فرز اول من شركات الجوهرة او كليوبتر ا او رويال 
يتم اختيار الموديلات والالوان من قبل العميل 
ثانيا فترة العمل 40 يوم وبعدها تستلم الشقة

اسعار مصنعيات محارة الحوائط سعر تجاري 12 جم للمتر للحوائط الداخلية للشقق 
أسعار مصنعيات محارة للحوائط سعر ميزان (ادة واوتار ) من 13 الي 17 جم للمتر للحوائط الداخلية للشقق 
اسعار مصنعيات محارة الحوائط الخارجية (الواجهات ) سعر تجاري 25 جم للمتر للحوائط الخارجية والواجهات للفلل والعمارات 
اسعار مصنعية المحارة للواجهات الخارجية سعر ميزان وادة واوتار 35 جم للمتر 

اسعار المحارة للاعمال الخارجية السعر يشمل الخامات والمصنعيات والسقالات 
مصنعيات الواجهة محارة و مصنعية معجون و مصنعيات دهانات و السقالات الخشبية 60جم للمتر
مصنعيات الواجهة محارة و رش فطيسة و السقالات الخشبية 40جم للمتر
مصنعيات الواجهة محارة و مواد كمياويات البناء الحديثة (مادة ) 45 جم للمتر

اسعار تركيب السيراميك 25 جم و 35 جم للبورسلين و40 جم للرخام 

تركيب الالوميتال بسعر 350 جم للمتر قطاع السعد عريض 
و 600 جم قطاع بي اس الصغير 
و700 جم لقطاع البي اس الوسط
800 جم قطاع بي اس
900 جم قطاع بي اس الجامبو ( الدابل)
السعر يشمل قطاعات الالوميتال والزجاج والشيش والتركيب والنقل لجميع انحاء الجمهورية

اسعار مصنعيات تأسيس الكهرباء في التشطيبات الداخلية 
توزيع الاضاءة علي الاسقف والحوائط للمساعدة في تنفيذ الديكورات بشكل متكامل 
يتم عمل 55 مفتاح انارة وتغذية للاجهزة 
دائرة تكييف 
دائرة انترنت 
دائرة دش 
دائرة تليفون 
دائرة جهد مرتفع للمطبخ 
اعادة توزيع الجهد الدخلي وفقا لما يتناسب مع شدة التيار
سعر النقطة 25 جم

تركيب باركيه مصرى(70)جم للمتر بالتركيب والمصنعيه
تركيب باركيه صينى(70)جم للمتر بالمصنعيه والتركيب
تركيب باركيه تركى(90)جم للمتر بالمصنعيه والتركيب
تركيب باركيه المانى(90)جم للمتر بالتركيب والمصنعيه
تركيب باركيه السويدى (350)جم للمتر بالتركيب والمصنعيه
الباركيه مسمار مصرى بالتركيب والمصنعيه (500)جم للمتر

اسعار ومصنعيات السقف الساقط ( اعمال حديد وشبك ) 350 جم للمتر ومدة التنفيذ 15 يوم 
اسعار ومصنعيات السقف الساقط وبيت نور جبسون بورد ( الالواح ) 100 جم للمتر حسب التصميم

مصنعيات تركيب الابواب والنجارة للشقق 2000جم 
وايضا يوجد اسعار مميزة جدا للابواب الاندونيسي للغرف والباب الرئيسي سعر الباب للغرف تشطيب سوبر لوكس 350 جم للباب اما باب الشقة زان اندونيسي 900 جم واسعار خاصة جدا جدا للبرور والحلي والاكر واكسسوارات الابواب الخشبية

اسعار مصنعيات تأسيس الكهرباء في التشطيبات الداخلية 
توزيع الاضاءة علي الاسقف والحوائط للمساعدة في تنفيذ الديكورات بشكل متكامل 
يتم عمل 55 مفتاح انارة وتغذية للاجهزة 
دائرة تكييف 
يتم عمل دائرة انترنت 
يتم عمل دائرة دش 
يتم عمل دائرة تليفون 
يتم عمل دائرة جهد مرتفع للمطبخ 
اعادة توزيع الجهد الدخلي وفقا لما يتناسب مع شدة التيار 
سعر المصنعيات 3000 جم

م2 واجهات زجاجية
فى حالة ظهور الاطار المعدنى الحامل 400 دولار
فى حالة عدم ظهور الاطار المعدنى الحامل 700 دولار

ملاحظات تنفيذية سريعة
1- اجمالى كميات مكعبات الخرسانه المسلحه المطلوبه للمبنى = 40 الى 50 % من اجمالى مسطح الادوار لهذا المبنى ويتوقف ذلك على نوع بلاطه الاسقف ونوع الاساسات 
مثال: عماره سكنيه بمسطح الدور = 300 م2 وعدد الادوار = 10 ادوار 
اذن اجمالى مسطحات العماره = 300 * 10 = 3000 م2
اذن اجمالى مكعب الخرسانه المسلحه لهذه العماره من الاساسات للدور الاخير = 0.45* 3000 = 1350 متر مكعب 
2- نسبة ووزن الحديد المسلح فى القواعد المسلحه المنفصله بدون وجود ميدات رابطه = 45 الى 60 كجم/م3 م3(للمتر المكعب)
3- نسبة ووزن الحديد المسلح فى القواعد المسلحه المنفصله مع وجود ميدات رابطه بين القواعد المسلحه = 90 الى 100 كجم / م3 م3(للمتر المكعب)
4- نسبة ووزن الحديد فى البلاطه العاديه solid slab من 90 الى 100 كجم /م3(للمتر المكعب) 
يعنى مكعب السقف بالتقريب = مسطح الدور الواحد * 22 الى 25 سم 
5- نسبة ووزن الحديد فى البلاطه الهوردى hollow block من 120 لى 130 كجم/ م3(للمتر المكعب) ( مع ملاحظة أن مكعب السقف شامل الطوب الهوردى)
6- نسبة ووزن الحديد فى flat slab البلاطه اللاكمريه 130 الى 150 كجم/م3 (للمتر المكعب)
7- كمية مكعبات خرسانه الاعمده فى الدور الواحد = 15 الى 25 % من كمية مكعبات الخرسانه المسلحه لهذا الدور 
8- نسبة ووزن الحديد فى الاعمده وحوائط القص = 180 الى 250 كجم/م3 (للمتر المكعب)
9- عدد الطوب المطلوب للبلاطه الهوردى للدور الواحد = مسطح الدور الواحد مضروبا فى 4 الى 5 طوبات مقاس 20 *40 * ارتفاع الطوبه المذكور فى اللوحات 
مثال : سقف بمسطح أفقى = 300 م2 والسقف كله بلاطه هوردى يحتاج هذا السقف الى عدد طوب هوردى = 300 م2 * 4.5 طوبه = 1350 طوبه بمقاس 20 *40 * ارتفاع الطوبه المذكور فى اللوحات 
10- عدد الطوب لعمل مبانى الدور الواحد مقاس 25*12*6 سم = 85 الى 95 طوبه للمتر المسطح الافقى من الدور الواحد
مثال : المسطح الافقى للدور المتكرر لعماره سكنيه = 300 م2 فان كمية الطوب المطلوبه بمقاس 25*12*6 سم لبناء هذا الدور = 300 * 90 =27000 طوبه اى سبعه وعشرون الف طوبه بالتقريب طبعا 
11- عدد شكاير الاسمنت اللازمه لبناء الف طوبه مقاس 25*12*6 سم = 3.50 الى 4 شكاير 
12- اجمالى مسطح المحاره الداخليه للدور الواحد أو للشقه على سبيل المثال= مسطح الدور أو مسطح الشقه مضروبا فى عدد= 2.70 الى 3.00 على حسب ارتفاع الدور
مثال : شقه بمسطح 150 م2 المسطحات التقريبيه للمحاره (اللياسه) الداخليه = 150 م2 *2.8 = 420 م2 تقريبا 
13- معدل استهلاك معجون الدهانات للحوائط الداخليه عدد 3 سكينه = 1.50 الى 2.00 م2 لكل 1.00 كجم معجون 
14- معدل استهلاك دهان البلاستك الداخلى عدد 3 اوجه = 6.00 الى 8.00 م2 لكل 1 لتر بلاستك
15 - معدل استهلاك برميل البتومين الممتلى انتاج شركة الاسكندريه اللازم لعزل الخرسانه المسلحه بعدد 2 وجه = 60 الى 70 م2 لكل برميل​*


----------



## egyptsystem (10 أغسطس 2014)

*ملفات مدنى 2050

المجلد الاول

المجلد الثانى

المجلد الثالث

​*


----------



## egyptsystem (12 أغسطس 2014)

*حصر الحديد و الخرسانة​*


----------



## egyptsystem (14 أغسطس 2014)

*الشوب درونج الانشائى​*


----------



## egyptsystem (14 أغسطس 2014)

*اكبر مكتبة كورسات و كتب 
فى الهندسة المدنية و المعمارية ​*


----------



## egyptsystem (14 أغسطس 2014)

*كتب عماره​*


----------



## egyptsystem (14 أغسطس 2014)

*ملفات دورة الشوب درونج للمهندس 
صبري محمد الراجحي اكاديمية الدارين​*


----------



## egyptsystem (14 أغسطس 2014)

مشاركة مكررة


----------



## egyptsystem (14 أغسطس 2014)

*الجرافياتو



نوعان ( الاسمنتى ..... الاكليريك )
طن الاسمنتى ( 1200 - 1300 ج.م ) 
وزن الشيكاره 25 كجم 
م2 يحتاج 2.5 كحم

طن الاكليريك ( 1700 - 2300 ج.م ) 
وزن البستله 20 كجم 
م2 يحتاج 2 كجم​*


----------



## anass81 (15 أغسطس 2014)

سوف يتم فك التثبيت عن الموضوع 
مع جزيل الشكر للمهندس طلعت


----------



## egyptsystem (15 أغسطس 2014)

anass81 قال:


> سوف يتم فك التثبيت عن الموضوع
> مع جزيل الشكر للمهندس طلعت



جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## egyptsystem (16 أغسطس 2014)

*اسعار التنفيذ 2014
اسعار الخامات في المتوسط ( جنيه مصرى : جم )
حديد التسليح 5500 جم / طن
الاسمنت البورتلاندى 800 جم / طن
اسعار الصب : على حسب محتوى الاسمنت وجهد الخرسانه وطريقة الصب المتبعه
اسعار المصنعيات شامله العده الخشبيه
قواعد منفصله 150 - 180 جم / م3
لبشه خرسانه عاديه 100 - 120 جم / م3
الاعمدة والاسقف للدور الارضى من 160 الى 200 جم / م3
الاعمدة والاسقف للدور المتكرر نفس الاسعار السابقه يضاف اليها علاوه 10 جم / م3 للدور الواحد
تقل تلك الاسعار في حالة الاسقف flat slab بنسبه تصل الى حوالى 10 %

بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الأساسات [ قواعد منفصلة ] حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات التنفيذية والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادي للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهزالميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
يشمل بند الاساسات قواعد منفصله القواعد والسملات والشدادات في حالة وجودها
التكاليف المباشره :-
نقوم بحساب كمية الحديد / م3 حسب تفريدة الحديد ( طريقة رص وتوزيع الحديد )
وذلك بقسمة كمية الحديد / كمية الخرسانه المسلحة للقواعد وتشمل كمية الحديد الحديد المستخدم لاشارات الاعمدة حيث يتم تحميل كميته على القواعد
وكذلك تشمل الحسابات كميات الحديد للسملات والشدادات وبادىء السلم وخلافه
في المتوسط تكون كمية الحديد للأساسات قواعد منفصله من 75 - 85 كجم / م3 وتؤخذ في المتوسط 80 كجم / م3
وبالتالى تكلفة حديد التسليح = 80 * 5.5 = 440 جم / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جم / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جم / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر 170 جم / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 4 جم / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جم / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 440 + 5+330+170 + 4+5 = 954 جم / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 954 *.5 = 477 جم / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 954 + 477 = 1431 جم / م3

في حالة وجود عدة خشبيه لدى الشركة وتم اسناد اعمال الحدادة والنجاره بدون عدة لمقاول باطن ستكون تكلفة المصنعيات كالتالى
- اعمال الحدادة للأساسات = 30 - 35 جم / م3
- اعمال النجارة = 70 - 85 جم / م3
- هالك الخشب يتم حسابه في المتوسط =15- 20 جم / م3
وبالتالى ستكون تكلفة المتر المكعب = 30 + 80 + 20 = 130 جم / م3
واذا ما قورن الفرق في التكاليف في حالة اسناد الاعمال لمقاول باطن بعده او بدون سيكون الفرق
= 170- 130 = 40 جم / م3
او ما يعادل كنسبة = 40 / 1430 * 100 = 2.8 % او ما يقل عن 3 % من سعر البند

في حالة وجود نسب عاليه من الاملاح والكبريتات يستخدم اسمنت مقاوم للكبريتات وتكون صيغة البند 
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الأساسات [ قواعد منفصلة ] حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات التنفيذية والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي مقاوم للكبريتات للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
نفس تكاليف البند السابق فقط سيزداد تكلفة منتج الخرسانه بنفس النسبه في زيادة سعر الاسمنت من اسمنت بورتلاندى عادى الى اسمنت مقاوم للكبريتات
الفرق في السعر في حدود 50 جم / طن
تكلفة الخرسانه ستزداد بقيمة 50 *7 / 20 = 17.5 جم / م3
مما سيؤدى الى زيادة سعر البند في حدود 25 جم / م3
سيكون السعر الاجمالى م3 = 1455 جم / م3

بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الأساسات [ قواعد شريطية ] حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات التنفيذية والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي مقاوم للكبريتات للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
نفس طريقة التحليل السابقه فقط متوسط كمية الحديد سيكون اعلى واسعار المصنعيات ستكون اقل
- كمية الحديد في المتوسط ستكون في حدود 95 - 100 كجم / م3
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 100 *55= 550 جم
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جم / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جم / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر 120 جم / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 4 جم / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جم / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 550 + 5+330+120 + 4+5 = 1014 جم / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1014 *.5 = 507 جم / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 1014 + 507 = 1521 جم / م3

بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الأساسات [ لبشه مسلحه ] حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادى للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
- كمية الحديد في المتوسط ستكون في حدود 50 - 60 كجم / م3
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 55 *5.5= 302 جم
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جم / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جم / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر 100 جم / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 3 جم / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 4 جم / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 302 + 5+330+100 + 3+4 = 744 جم / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 744 *.5 = 372 جم / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 744 + 372 = 1116 جم / م3

بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الحوائط السانده حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادى للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
- كمية الحديد في المتوسط ستكون في حدود 100 - 110 كجم / م3
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 105 *5.5= 577 جم
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جم / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جم / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر 170 جم / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 5 جم / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جم / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 577 + 5+330+170 + 5+5 = 1092 جم / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1092 *.5 = 546 جم / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 1092 + 546 = 1638 جم / م3

بالمتر الطولي توريد وعمل خوازيق ميكانيكي بالتفريغ من الخرسانة المسلحة بالأبعاد والأطوال والتسليح المبين باللوحات التنفيذية وخرسانة الخازوق ذات محتوي اسمنتي لا يقل عن 400كجم أسمنت بولاتلاندي عادي للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الأنشائية مع الدمك الميكانيكي جيدا و المعالجة وعلي ان تحقق الخرسانة رتبة لا تقل عن 300 كجم/سم2 والسعر يشمل اجراء اختبار التحميل ويشمل كل ما يلزم حسب اصول الصناعه والمواصفات قطر 40 سم
( مثال : خوازيق قطر 40 سم وباجمالى طول 20 م .. والتسليح 8 قطر 16 مم وبطول 12 م وكانات حلزونيه قطر 8 مم والمسافه البينيه 15 سم )
كمية الحديد للخازوق الواحد = 8 ×12×1.58= 152 كجم
كانات بقطر 8 مم بطريقة تقريبه = 35 كجم
اجمالى الحديد = 152+35 = 187 كجم
اجمالى كمية الخرسانه للخازوق الواحد = 3.14 * 0.2*0.2*20= 2.5 م3
باضافه كمية 0.25 م3 هالك خرسانه بعد صب الخازوق
اجمالى الخرسانه = 2.5 + 0.25= 2.75 م3
حساب التكاليف المباشره :-
كمية الحديد = 187 * 5.5 = 1028 جم
مصنعيات الحديد شامل اللحام = 200 جم للخازوق الواحد
تكلفة م3 خرسانه جهد 300 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت لا يقل عن 400 كجم / م3 شامل اضافات مؤخرات الشك وشامل الصب باستخدام البامب التكلفه = 400 جم / م3
تكلفة الخازوق الواحد = 400 × 2.75 = 1100 جم
اجمالى تكلفة الخازوق من الخامات والصب = 1028 +200+1100 = 2328 جم
تكلفة المتر الطولى = 2328 / 20 = 116.4 جم / م . ط
تكلفة المتر الطولى باستخدام ماكينة الخوازيق = 50 - 60 جم / م .ط ( حسب عدد الخوازيق )
اجمالى التكلفة للمتر الطولى = 116.4 +55 = 171.4 جم
التكلفة الغير مباشرة وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 171.4*0.5= 85.7 جم / م.ط
اجمالى السعر للمتر الطولى =171.4+ 85.7 = 257 جم / م.ط ( تقريبا )

بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الاعمدة والحوائط حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادى للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
التكاليف المباشرة :-
وفى هذا المثال ستتم الدراسه على كمية حديد 160 كجم / م3 لمنشأ يتكون من خمسة ادوار
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 160 *5.5= 880 جم / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 8 جم / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جم / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر لاعمدة للدور الارضى = 170 جم / م3
اضافة علاوه 10 جنية لكل دور تكون اجمالى العلاوة = 4 * 10 = 40 جم
تكلفة الدور الاخير = 170 + 40 = 210 جم / م3
متوسط التكلفة للمصنعيات كمتوسط للمبنى ككل = ( 170 + 210 ) / 2 = 190 جم / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 10 جم / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جم / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 880 + 8+330+190 + 10+5 = 1423 جم / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1423 *.5 = 711.5 جم / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 1423 + 711.5 = 2134.5 جم / م3 ( 2135 تقريبا )

بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة للهيكل الخرسانى لزوم البلاطات السوليد والسلالم حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادى للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل على الوجة الاكمل
التكاليف المباشرة :-
كمية حديد التسليح للاسقف السوليد تتراوح في المتوسط 100 كجم / م3
وفى هذا المثال ستتم الدراسه على كمية حديد 100 كجم / م3 لمنشأ يتكون من خمسة ادوار
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 100 *5.5= 550 جم / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جم / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جم / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر للدور الارضى = 170 جم / م3
اضافة علاوه 10 جنية لكل دور تكون اجمالى العلاوة = 4 * 10 = 40 جم
تكلفة الدور الاخير = 170 + 40 = 210 جم / م3
متوسط التكلفة للمصنعيات كمتوسط للمبنى ككل = ( 170 + 210 ) / 2 = 190 جم / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 4 جم / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جم / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 880 + 5+330+190 + 4+5 = 1084 جم / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1423 *.5 = 542 جم / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 1084 + 542 = 1626 جم / م3

بالمتر المسطح توريد و عمل خرسانة مسلحة للارضيات بسمك 15 سم وشبكتين حديد تسليح 6 قطر 12 مم فى الأتجاهين علوي وسفلي والخرسانه ذات جهد 250 كجم / سم2 على الا يقل محتوى الاسمنت عن 350 كجم / م3 مع الهز الميكانيكى جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته وكل ما يلزم لنهو العمل على الوجه الاكمل
التكاليف المباشرة :-
كمية حديد التسليح للمتر المسطح = 24 * 0.888 = 21.3 كجم
اضافة نسبة هالك 3 % = 21.3 * 0.03 = 0.7 كجم / م2
اجمالى كمية الحديد = 22 كجم / م2
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 22 *5.5= 121 جم / م2
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 1 جم / م2
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط = 330 جم / م3
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 330 * 0.15 = 49.5 جم / م2
اعمال الحداده = 5 جم / م2
فى المعتاد يتم صب طبقة خرسانة الارضيه تحددها اعمال المبانى اى بدون اعمال نجاره اما فى حالة الحالات التى تتطلب اعمال نجاره يتم حساب تكلفة المتر المسطح على حسب الحاله
اعمال الفرمجه والهز تكلفة المتر المسطح =0.75 جم / م2
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 0.5 جم / م2
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 121 + 1+49.5+5 + 0.75+0.5 = 177.75جنية / م2 تقريبا 178 جم / م2
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 178 *.5 = 89 جم / م2
سعر المتر المكعب = 178+ 89 = 267 جم / م2

بالمتر المسطح توريد و عمل خرسانة مسلحة للبلاطات الممسوسه بسمك 15 سم مع تنفيذ شبكة من حديد التسليح 6 قطر 12 مم فى الأتجاهين والخرسانه ذات جهد 300 كجم /سم2 على الا يقل محتوى الاسمنت عن 400 كجم / م3 مع الهز الميكانيكى جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي باستخدام الهليكوبتر مع استخدام hardener للسطح والتقطيع باستخدام المنشار فى الاتجاهين وكل ما يلزم لنهو العمل على الوجه الاكمل طبقا لاصول الصناعة والمواصفات
التكاليف المباشرة :-
يتم تنفيذ البند السابق بعمل شرائح باستخدام الكمر المعدنى بارتفاع 15 سم
وبعرض لا يزيد عن 6 م وفى المعتاد يتم تنفيذه كل 4.05 م وذلك لسببين
سهولة التنفيذ لاعمال التسويه للسطح والقد والفرمجه
تقليل هالك الحديد حيث يتم تقطيع السيخ ( 12 م ) على ثلاثة اجزاء كل 4 م
ويتم بعدها تقطيع البلاطات فى نفس الاتجاة كل 4.05 على نفس التقسيم للبلاطات 
وفى الاتجاة الاخر كل 4 او 5 او 6 م 
يتم الربط بين شرائح البلاطات باستخدام dowels بطول 65 مرة قطر السيخ المستخدام ويتم ذلك بتثبيت ذلك الحديد فى فتحات موجودة بالكمر المعدنى او يتم فتحها بالكمرات على حسب العدد 
كمية حديد التسليح للمتر المسطح = 12 * 0.888 = 10.65 كجم / م2
حديد الربط بين البلاطات = ( 6*.6 *0.888 ) / 4 = 0.8 كجم / م2
اضافة نسبة هالك 3 % = 11.45* 0.03 = 0.35 كجم / م2
اجمالى كمية الحديد = 11.8 كجم / م2
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 11.8 *5.5= 65 جم / م2
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 0.5 جم / م2
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 300 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 400 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط = 370 جم / م3
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 370 * 0.15 = 55.5 جم / م2
اعمال الحداده = 2 جم / م2
اعمال النجارة باستخدام الكمر المعدنى واعمال الفرمجة والتسويه والمس والتقطيع =10 جم /م2
اعمال استخدام مصلبات السطح hardener معدل الاستهلاك متوسطه 4 كجم / م2
سعر الطن فى المتوسط من 2400 جم / طن
تكلفة المتر المسطح من مصلبات السطح = 4*2.4 = 9.6 جم / م2
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 0.5 جم / م2
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 65 + 0.5+55.5+2 + 10+9.6+0.5 = 143 جم / م2
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 143 *.5 = 71.5 جم / م2
سعر المتر المكعب = 143+ 71.5 = 214.5 جم / م2

بالمتر المكعب خرسانه مسلحة لبلاطات الاسقف الهوردى hollow block ذات الاعصاب في الاتجاهين والبلوكات مصنوعه من الفوم المفرغ سمك 20 سم وبغطاء من الخرسانه المسلحة سمك 7 سم حسب الابعاد الموضحة بالرسومات وبخرسانه لا يقل اجهادها عن 250 كجم / سم2 بعد 28 يوم وبمحتوى اسمنت لا يقل عن 350 كجم / م3 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو الاعمال على الوجه الاكمل حسب اصول الصناعه والمواصفات مما جميعه بالمتر المكعب 
التكاليف المباشرة :-
كمية حديد التسليح للاسقف الهوردى تتراوح في المتوسط 120 كجم / م3 الى 130 كجم / م3
وفى هذا المثال ستتم الدراسه على كمية حديد 125 كجم / م3
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 125 *5.5= 687.5 جم / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جم / م3
البلاطات عباره عن خرسانه مسلحه وبلوكات من الفوم يتم حساب نسبة الخرسانه الى نسبة البلوكات في كامل مسطح السقف وفى المعتاد تتراوح النسبة في المتوسط بنسبة 2/3 الى 1/ 3 خرسانه الى بلوكات على التوالى
تكلفة المتر المكعب من بلاطة السقف من الخرسانه
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جم / م3
تكلفة م3 من بلاطات السقف = 330*2/3 = 220 جم / م3
تكلفةالفوم للمتر المكعب الواحد من السقف
سعر الفوم كمتوسط = 900 جم / م3
تكلفة الفوم = 900 *1/3 = 300 جم / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط السعر= 250 جم / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 4 جم / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جم / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 687.5 + 5+220+300+250 + 4+5 = 1471.5 جم / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1471.5 *.5 = 735.25 جم / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 2207 جم / م3

بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانه مسلحة لبلاطات الاسقف البانلدبيم من النوع CONTINOUS PANELLED BEAM حسب الابعاد والتسليح الموضح بالرسومات وبخرسانه لا يقل اجهادها عن 300 كجم / سم2 بعد 28 يوم وبمحتوى اسمنت لا يقل عن400 كجم / م3 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو الاعمال على الوجه الاكمل حسب اصول الصناعه والمواصفات مما جميعه بالمتر المكعب 
- نسبة الحديد 140 كجم / م3
- ارتفاع السقف 9 م
- اجهاد الخرسانه = 300 كجم / سم2
التكاليف المباشرة :-
تكلفة حديد ا لتسليح = 140 *5.5= 770 جم / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جم / م3
تكلفة الصب باجهاد 300 كجم / سم2 = 370 جم / م3
تكلفة المصنعيات لاعمال الشدة بارتفاع 9 م واعمال الحداده مع ترك الشده لوقت يتراوح ما بين 20 الى 25 يوم حتى ميعاد الفك 
سيكون متوسط السعر= 400 جم / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 6 جم / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 10 جم / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 770 + 5+370+400 + 6+10 = 1561 جم / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1561 *.5 = 780.5 جم / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 2341.5 جم / م3

بلاطة سقف الفلات سلاب solid flat slab سمك 20 سم و ابعاد 20*15 م = 20*15*0.20 = 60 م 3
الكمر الخارجى ( الداير ) بفرض كمر مقاس 20 * 60 سم 
كمية الخرسانه للكمر اسفل بلاطة السقف فقط = 0.2 *0.4*2* ( 20 +14.6)= 5.6 م3 
اجمالى كمية الخرسانه = 60+5.5 = 65.5 
تكلفة المتر المكعب :-
كمية الحديد في المتوسط = 120 كجم / م3
تكلفة الحديد = 120 *5.5 = 660 جم / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحه جهد 275 كجم / سم2 شامله الصب بالبامب = 360 جم
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جم / م3
اعمال المصعنيات بالعده الخشبيه = 170 جم / م3
تكلفة اعمال الفرمجة للخرسانه = 4 جم / م3
تكلفة المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جم / م3
اجمالى التكلفة السابقه= 660+360+170 + 4+5 = 1194 جم / م3
اضافه هامش ربح شامل المصروفات الاداريه 50 % = 1194* 0.50= 597
اجمالى السعر للكتر المكعب =1194+597= 1791 جم

بالمتر المسطح توريد وعمل طبقة عازلة للرطوبه لزوم عزل الاساسات اعلى منسوب المياه الجوفيه
تتكون من طبقتين متعامدتين من البيتومين المؤكسد على ان تتم اعمال النظافة للسطح وتجهيزه قبل اعمال العزل وعمل كل ما يلزم مما جميعه بالمتر المسطح 
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة المتر المسطح من خامات البيتومين المؤكسد على الساخن طبقتين = 8 جم / م2
اسعار المصنعيات = 4 جم / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة = 8+4 = 12 جم / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 12* 0.5= 6 جم / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =12+ 6 =18 جم / م2

بالمتر المسطح توريد وعمل طبقة عازلة للرطوبه لزوم مبانى قصة الردم اعلى منسوب المياه الجوفيه
تتكون من 3 طبقات من البيتومين على البارد انتاج شركة انسومات او ما يماثلها على ان تتم اعمال النظافة للسطح وتجهيزه قبل اعمال العزل وعمل كل ما يلزم مما جميعه بالمتر المسطح 
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة ملىء العراميس للمبانى ونظافتها وتجهيزها للسطح = 1 جم / م2
تكلفة م2 من خامات البيتومين العادى ثلاث طبقات =5.5 جم / م2
اسعار المصنعيات = 1.5 جم / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة = 1+5.5+1.5 = 8 جم / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 8* 0.5= 4 جم / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =8+ 4 =12 جم / م2

بالمتر المسطح توريد و فرش طبقة عازلة للرطوبة لزوم الحمامات من مادة الانسوسيل ( 4مم ) من انتاج شركة انسومات او مايماثلها و طبقا لاصول الصناعة بحيث لا يقل ركوب اللحامات عن 10 سم مع عمل وزرة منها بداير الحوائط لا يقل ارتفاعها عن 20 سم فوق الارضية و يجب استدارة الزوايا و الاركان و تغطي الطبقة العازلة بطبقة لياسة أسمنتية سمك 2سم والقياس حسب المسقط الافقي بدون علاوة نظير الوزرات مما جميعه بالمتر المسطح 
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة تجهيز السطح وعمل المرمات واعمال اللياسه ان تطلب الامر = 4 جم / م2
عمل رقبة زجاجه بالزوايا والاركان متوسط التكاليف = 2 جم / م2
تكلفة رولات العزل ( من مادة الانسوسيل ) انتاج شركة انسومات
سعر اللفه 160 جم ومقاساتها 1 م بطول 10 م .ط
عمليا بعد عمل الركوب بين اللفات وعمل الوزرات اللفه الواحده تغطى 8 م 2 في المتوسط
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 160 / 8 = 20 جم / م2
تكلفة الطبقة الرابطة البيتومينيه ( سيروبلاست مثلا ) = 1 جم / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 7 جم / م2
طبقة اللياسة اعلى العزل بسمك من 2 الى 3 سم :-
تكلفة الخامات = 6 جم / م2
تكلفة المصنعيات = 7 جم / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 47 جم / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 47* 0.5= 23.5 جم / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =47+ 23.5 =70.5 جم / م2

بالمتر المسطح توريد و تنفيذ طبقة عازلة لزوم الحمامات ذلك بإستخدام اللفائف Polyester reinforced membrane من انتاج بيتونيل سمك 3مم او ما يماثلها مع عمل تراكب فى الاتجاة الطولى و العرضى لا يقل عن 15سم والقياس للمسقط الافقى محمل عليه القياس للعزل الرأسى للوزرات حسب الأرتفاع اللازم المناسب والسعر محمل علية دهان طبقة برايمر علي اللياسة وكل ما يلزم لنهو الاعمال نهوا متقنا حسب المواصفات و اصول الصناعة وغير محمل على البند طبقات اللياسه اسفل واعلى العزل 
التكاليف المباشره :-
عمل رقبة زجاجه بالزوايا والاركان متوسط التكاليف = 2 جم / م2
تكلفة رولات العزل المسلحه من انتاج شركة بيتونيل سمك 3 مم سعر اللفه 140 جم ومقاساتها 1 م بطول 10 م .ط
عمليا بعد عمل الركوب بين اللفات وعمل الوزرات اللفه الواحده تغطى 8 م 2 في المتوسط
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 140 / 8 = 17.5 جم / م2
تكلفة الطبقة البرايمر = 1 جم / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 7 جم / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 27.5 جم / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 27.5* 0.5= 13.75 جم / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =27.5+ 13.75 =41.25 جم / م2

بالمتر المسطح توريد و فرش طبقة عازلة للرطوبة لزوم الاسطح من مادة الانسوسيل ( 4مم ) من انتاج شركة انسومات او مايماثلها و طبقا لاصول الصناعة بحيث لا يقل ركوب اللحامات عن 10 سم مع عمل وزرة منها بداير الحوائط لا يقل ارتفاعها عن 20 سم فوق الارضية و يجب استدارة الزوايا و الاركان و تغطي الطبقة العازلة بطبقة لياسة أسمنتية سمك 2سم والقياس حسب المسقط الافقي بدون علاوة نظير الوزرات مما جميعة بالمتر المسطح 
في حالة الاسطح حيث تزداد المساحة المفتوحة فتقل التكاليف 
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة تجهيز السطح وعمل المرمات واعمال اللياسه ان تطلب الامر = 1.5 جم / م2
عمل رقبة زجاجه بالزوايا والاركان متوسط التكاليف = 1 جم / م2
تكلفة رولات العزل ( من مادة الانسوسيل ) انتاج شركة انسومات
سعر اللفه 160 جم ومقاساتها 1 م بطول 10 م .ط
عمليا بعد عمل الركوب بين اللفات وعمل الوزرات اللفه الواحده تغطى 8 م 2 في المتوسط
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 160 / 8 = 20 جم / م2
تكلفة طبقة البرايمر = 1 جم / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 4 جم / م2
طبقة اللياسة اعلى العزل بسمك من 2 الى 3 سم :-
تكلفة الخامات = 6 جم / م2
تكلفة المصنعيات = 5 جم / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 38.5 جم / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 38.5* 0.5= 19.25 جم / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =38.5+ 19.25 =57.75 جم / م2 تقريبا

بالمتر المسطح توريد و فرش طبقة عازلة للرطوبة لزوم حوائط الخزان من الخارج من مادة الانسوسيل ( 4مم ) من انتاج شركة انسومات او مايماثلها و طبقا لاصول الصناعة بحيث لا يقل ركوب اللحامات عن 10 سم والقياس هندسى حسب القطاع الرأسى مما جميعة بالمتر المسطح 
في حالة الحوائط الخرسانية تزداد تكلفة المصنعيات وتقل التكلفة الاجماليه نتيجة عدم تنفيذ طبقة لياسة اعلى العزل 
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة تجهيز السطح وعمل المرمات واعمال اللياسه ان تطلب الامر = 1.5 جم / م2
تكلفة رولات العزل ( من مادة الانسوسيل ) انتاج شركة انسومات
سعر اللفه 160 جم ومقاساتها 1 م بطول 10 م .ط
عمليا بعد عمل الركوب بين اللفات وعمل الوزرات اللفه الواحده تغطى 8 م 2 في المتوسط
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 160 / 8 = 20 جم / م2
تكلفة طبقة البرايمر = 1 جم / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 6 جم / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 28.5 جم / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 28.5* 0.5= 14.25 جم / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =28.5+ 14.25 =42.75 جم / م2 تقريبا

بالمتر المسطح : توريد وعمل طبقة عازلة للرطوبة لزوم حوائط الخزان من الداخل وجهين من مادة االاديكور ام او ما يماثلها طبقا لاصول الصناعة والمواصفات والقياس هندسى مما جميعة بالمتر المسطح 
مادة الاديكور ام مادة عزل ذات اساس اسمنتى ومن مزاياها انها غير مضره بالماء تستخدم لعزل خزانات المياه من الداخل وكذلك عزل حمامات السباحة ومن الممكن استخدامها في معظم العناصر الانشائيه
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة تجهيز السطح وعمل المرمات اللازمه = 3 جم / م2
تكلفة مادة الاديكور ام
سعر الشيكارة 25 كجم 90 جم تقريبا وتغطى مساحة حوالى من 4 الى 5 م2 لوجهين
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 90 / 4.5= 20 جم / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 8 جم / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 31 جم / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 31* 0.5= 15.5 جم / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =31+ 15.5=46.5 جم / م2 تقريبا

الاسعار في المتوسط على حسب الموقع للمشروع كالتالى 
م3 حفر صخر = 55 جم / م3 غير شامل نقل المخلفات
م3 حفر رمال = 6 جم حفر فقط بدون نقل المخلفات يضاف في المتوسط من 5 الى 6 جم / م3 نقل مخلفات على حسب مسافة النقل للمقالب والوقت المستغرق لكل نقله 
م3 ردم رمال نظيفة من خارج الموقع = 18- 20 جم اذا كان سعر التوريد للمتر المكعب من الرمال 12 جم
م2 عزل اساسات 
عزل بيتومين عادى على البارد 6 جم / م2
عزل بيتومين مؤكسد 10 - 12 جم / م2 
عزل بيتومين مؤكسد : عادى بنسبة 1:3 = 8 - 9 جم / م2

م3 خرسانة عادية 
قواعد منفصله = 320 الى 350 جم / م3 جهد خرسانه 200 كجم / سم2
لبشه = 250 الى 270 جم / م3 جهد الخرسانه 200 كجم / سم2
م3 خرسانة مسلحة 
الاساسات ( 80 كجم حديد / م3 في المتوسط ) = 930 - 950 جم / م3
اعمدة ( 160 كجم حديد / م3 في المتوسط ) = 1450 - 1500 جم / م3
اسقف ( 100 كجم حديد / م3 في المتوسط ) = 1100 - 1150 جم / م3
م2 مبانى 
سمك 10 سم 45 جم / م2
سمك 12 سم 50 - 55 جم / م2 
مبانى م3 : - 380 - 420 جم / م3
م2 بياض 
مواصفات بؤج فقط = 25 جم / م2
مواصفات بؤج واوتار = 30 جم / م2 
مواصفات تركيب زوايا فليسبيكو بالاضافه الى التأكيس والزوى والتربيع 40 جم / م2
م2 دهانات 
دهانات بلاستيك لون ابيض سكيب او سايبس = 16 جم / م2
دهانات بلاستيك الوان سكيب او سكيب = 18 جم / م2
دهانات جوتن حسب اللون المطلوب ( داخلى ) = 20 - 25 جم / م2
صحى مقطوعية
الصحى اسعار خامات المواسير الصرف والتغذيه في حدود 2000 جم
اسعار المصنعيات للحمام والمطبخ = 1000 جم
القطع والاكسسوارت حسب الطلب في المتوسط 
حوض جرافينا = 300 جم
قاعدة جرافينا = 650 جم
حوض استانلس عين واحده = 120 جم
اما اسعار ديوارفيت
حوض = 600 جم
القاعده = 900 - 1250 جم
حوض استانلس بصفايه وعين = 280 جم
كهربة مقطوعية
في المتوسط الخامات = 2000 – 2500 جم بخلاف الاكسسوارت 
المصنعيات = 1200 – 1500 جم
نجارة باب و شباك مقطوعية
باب غرفه حشو 300 - 400 جم
باب قشره ارو = 450 جم
باب شقه قشره ارو = 450 – 600 جم
باب شقه حشو 450 – 650 جم
الشبابيك مقاس 100 *100 او 120 * 120 في المتوسط من 250 الى 350 جم بخلاف الزجاج والسلك 
اسعار التركيب من 50 الى 60 جم في المتوسط للقطعه الواحده
م2 اسقف معلقة :-
بلاطات فينيل 60 * 60 = 70 - 80 جم / م2
اسقف الواح جبس من الجبس الابيض انتاج شركه كنف = 100 - 120 جم / م2
جبس اخضر للحمامات = 120 جم / م2
جبس احمر للمطابخ = 130 جم / م2
الاسعار عاليه هى متوسط الاسعار السائده في مصر

* اعمال الهيكل الخرسانى شامل اعمال التصميم وعمل الجسات والتنفيذ والاشراف على التنفيذ
المتر المسطح للدور الواحد في المتوسط تتراوح تكلفته من 300 - 350 جم / م2
* اعمال النصف تشطيب بعد الهيكل الخرسانى وتشمل 
- اعمال المبانى
- اعمال البياض الداخلى والخارجى
- اعمال الحلوق الخشبيه
- اعمال التمديدات الكهربائيه ( خراطيم فقط )
- اعمال التمديدات الكهربائيه للصواعد وكذلك انارة السلم
- اعمال تشطيب السلم والمدخل من رخام او جرانيت من انواع متوسطة التكاليف
- اعمال وصلات التغذية بالمياه والصرف الصحى حتى كل وحده مع انهاء الخطوط الرئيسيه للصواعد
- اعمال عزل الحمامات .
تكلفة كل ما سبق تحسب كمتوسط تكلفة للمتر المسطح من الوحده = 150 - 200 جم / م2 
اجمالى تكلفة المتر المسطح من الهيكل حتى النصف تشطيب = 500 - 600 جم / م2
* اعمال التشطيبات تختلف وتتفاوت كليا وجزئيا حسب نوع التشطيبات والخامات لها ومستواها وسعرها 
فتبدأ من خامات محليه بسيطه التكاليف الى خامات مستوره باهظة الثمن 
وكفكره عامه تتفاوت التشطيبات في المتوسط من 
275 جم / م2 الى 750 جم / م2 للتشطيبات المعتاده

مراحل تنفيذ مبنى 
1- اعمال الهيكل الخرسانى 
2- اعمال المبانى بالتوالى وممكن ان تكون بالتوازى مع تنفيذ الهيكل
3-اعمال البياض والتمديدات الكهربائية والحلوق الزفره :- وتأتى في نفس التوقيت متداخله جزئيا كالتالى 
- نبدأ بالتكسير لاعمال الكهرباء ( الخراطيم ) بالحوائط
- تليها اعمال الطرطشه 
- يتم تركيب الخراطيم بالحوائط 
- يتم عمل البؤج والاوتار
- يتم تثبيت الحلوق الزفره ( او الحلق الغشيم ) Soft wood 
- يتم تركيب العلب الكهربائية وتثبيتها 
- يتم تركيب سلك الشبك اعلى الخراطيم وفى الفواصل ما بين المبانى والخرسانى ومن الممكن استبدال سلك الشبك بالفيبر فهو عملى اكثر واسهل في التركيب
- يتم تسليخ السلك وتركيب الزوايا المعدن من الحديد المجلفن ( الفلسبيكو ) في حالة نص البند على تنفيذها .
- تتم اعمال البطانه ( الملو ) ويليها مباشرة في نفس اليوم اعمال الضهاره ( تشطيب السطح )
4- اعمال صواعد الكهرباء بالسلالم 
5- اعمال البياض للواجهات .
6- اعمال التمديدات للتغذية بالمياه 
7 - اعمال العزل للارضية الحمامات والمطابخ في حالة عزلها
8 - اعمال عزل الرطوبه والعزل الحرارى للسطح.
9- اعمال سحب السلك للدوائر المختلفة 
9 - اعمال سحب الكابلات للصواعد 
10 - اعمال التبليط للسطح 
11- اعمال التأسيس للدهانات للاسقف والحوائط وتشمل التجليخ والسيلر واوجه المعجون .
12- اعمال تمديدات الصحى ويشمل المواسير والوصلات للحمامات والمطابخ 
12- اعمال التبليط للارضيات او تشطيبها حسب نوع التشطيب .
13 - اعمال تشطيب حوائط الحمامات والمطابخ حسب تشطيبها .
14- اعمال تشطيب الواجهات ببنودها المختلفه .
15- اعمال تشطيب السلالم والمداخل .
16- اعمال تشطيب حتى الوجه النهائى للدهانات 
17 - تركيب القطع للصحى من احواض وقواعد وبنيوهات وخلافه
18 - اعمال تركيب الابواب والشبابيك بتشطيبها .
19 - اعمال تركيب اكسسوارت الكهرباء والمفاتيح والكشافات وخلافه
20 - اعمال الجلاء للارضيات . 
21 - اعمال تشطيب وجه نهائى للداهانات .
22- تركيب الخلاطات واكسسوارت الصحى
23- اعمال تشطيب الكهرباء بمشتملاتها .
22 - تركيب اكسسوارت الابواب والشبابيك .
23 - تركيب ورق الحائط 
24 - تركيب المرايات والبانوهات .
25 - مراجعة الدهانات ودهان الابواب وخلافه
26 - التلميع والنظافه والتسليم .
يتخلل البنود السابقه اعمال الاليكتروميكانيكال ان وجدت
مراحل عزل السطح 
1- صب خرسانه الميول او الخرسانه الخفيفه light weight concrete في حالة تنفيذها بالسطح لتخليق الميول المطلوبه وفى الغالب يتم تنفيذها في الاسطح ذات المساحات الواسعه ويتم ذلك 
- عمل اوتار من المبانى 
- صب الخرسانه وفرمجتها بمنسوب الاوتار .
- عمل طبقة لياسه من الاسمنت والرمل .
- عمل رقبة الزجاجه بعمل استدارة للزوايا والحواف من نفس مونه اللياسه 
- تنفيذ عزل الرطوبه على حسب نوعه .
- اختبار العزل 
- تنفيذ العزل الحرارى على حسب نوعه سواء عن طريق الصب او عن طريق الالواح الجاهزة من الفوم .
- تنفيذ طبقة حماية اعلى العزل .
- تنفيذ اعمال التبليط للارضيات على حسب التشطيب .
هناك مدرسه آخرى تميل الى تنفيذ العزل الحرارى اولا ويليها عزل الرطوبه ويعيب هذه الطريقة عدم ظهور عيوب عزل الرطوبه في حالة وجود عيوب 
انا اميل الى الطريقة الاولى لدقتها . 
مراحل عزل حمامات السباحه 
- تنفيذ طبقة الخرسانه العاديه للارضيات لبشه
- تنفيذ اعمال مبانى بداير حمام السباحه
- تنفيذ طبقة عزل الرطوبه للارضيات والحوائط متصله 
- تنفيذ طبقة الحمايه للارضيات - صب الخرسانه المسلحة للارضيات ويليها الخرسانه المسلحة للحوائط
- تنفيذ طبقة عزل اسمنتى من الاديكور ام او غيرها لعزل الحوائط من الداخل .
- تشطيب الحمام من الداخل .
ومن الممكن تنفيذ الحوائط الخرسانيه اولا قبل تنفيذ المبانى ويليها طبقة العزل من الخارج والمبانى للحماية بعد ذلك مع العزل الداخلى بمواد عزل اسمنتيه
مراحل تنفيذ اعمال العزل للأساسات اللبشه
- تنفيذ طبقة الخرسانه العادية 
- تنفيذ اعمال مبانى بداير اللبشه
- تنفيذ اعمال العزل رولات من مواد مناسبة على حسب التوصيف
- تنفيذ طبقة حماية للعزل الافقى
- تنفيذ اعمال الحدادة والصب
مراحل عزل الحمامات والمطابخ 
- اعمال النظافة وعمل المرمات لسطح الخرسانه في حالة وجدوها
- اعمال طبقة اللياسه اسفل العزل وعمل رقبة الزجاجه
- تنفيذ طبقة العزل 
- اختبار العزل
- تنفيذ طبقة اللياسه اعلى العزل لحمايته
العزل الحرارى للحوائط الداخلية والخارجية 
تنفيذ حائطين من الطوب سمك 10 سم لكل منهما مع ترك مسافة 10 سم بينهما توضع بها طبقة العزل وبذلك يكون اجمالى سمك الحائط = 30 سم
عزل الصوت 
يتم تنفيذه قبل الطبقة النهائية للتشطيب 
بمعنى لو طلب تنفيذ عزل الصوت للحوائط مثلا 
يتم تنفيذ طبقة العزل على المبانى على حسب نوع العزل والشائع هو الصوف الصخرى وذلك لتوفره ورخص ثمنه 
ثم بعد ذلك على حسب التشطيب من الممكن تنفيذ تشطيب جيس بورد اعلاها 
او تنفيذ مبانى بجانب العزل يليها طبقات التشطيب المختلفة 
او تنفيذ تجاليد من الخشب اعلى علافات تثبت على العزل 
يتم ذلك حسب نوعية التشطيب 
واذا كان الغرض هو تقسيم المكان وعزله من الممكن تنفيذ ذلك بعمل حوائط من الواح الجبس بورد يوضع العزل بداخلها وتنفذ طبقتين من الجبس يليها طبقة العزل يليها طبقتين من الجبس
في حالة الاسقف يتم تنفيذها بنفس الطريقه 
أسعار المصنعيات فقط بدون خامات
م2 أرضيات ( جرانيت رخام بورسلين سيراميك بلاط باركيه ) 
اسعار تركيب الرخام والجرانيت ارضيات متوسط من 25 - 60 جم بدون التشطيب ( الجلاء والتلميع ) والسعر يعتمد على نوع الرخام او الجرانيت ومقاسه والتفاصيل الخاصه بالرسومات ان وجدت وكذلك الكميات التى سيتم تركيبها 
اسعار التشطيب للرخام تتراوح ما بين 30 - 40 جم شامله ملىء اللحامات والجلاء والتلميع بمراحله المختلفه
اسعار تركيب ارضيات سيراميك بلاطه عاديه تتراوح ما بين 15 – 20 جم
اسعار تركيب ارضيات بورسلين بدون رسومات ديكور تتراوح ما بين 25 - 35 جم
تزداد الاسعار السابقه في حالة الحوائط بنسبة 10 % تقريبا 
اسعار تركيب الباركيه مصنعيات فقط تتراوح ما بين 25 - 40 جم
اسعار تركيب الحوائط بورسلين قطع ليزر باستخدام المواد اللاصقه السعر يبدأ من 30 وحتى 50 جنيه للمتر المسطح

م2 دهانات ( داخلى خارجى ) 
اعمال الدهانات الداخليه
دهانات بلاستيك او ببوية الزيت
تشطيب عادى او متوسط = 8-12 جم
تشطيب مميز بديكورات حديثه = 15- 35 جم 
دهانات خارجيه على حسب التشطيب
كومبليكو متوسط 15 -20 جم 
دراى ميكس 4 - 6 جم غير شامل السقالات وغير شامل البياض
سافيتو 4 - 6 جم غير شامل السقالات وغير شامل البياض


م2 بياض ( داخلى خارجى ) 
البياض الداخلى من 10- 18 جم 
البياض الخارجى من 20 -25 جم غير شامل السقالات 

م2 مبانى ( 25*12*6 سم ) 
المتر المسطح مبانى 9 - 11 جم
م3 مبانى ( 25*12*6 سم ) 
المتر المكعب مبانى من 70 - 85 جم

م2 أسقف معلقة 
سقف معلق من الواح ( مصنعيات ) = 20 - 30 جم شامل معالجه سطح الالواح بعد التركيب وتركيب الزوايا الميتال والشريط الفيبر
اسقف معلقه بلاطات ( مصنعيات ) من 15- 25 جم 

م2 قرميد
حسب النوع وطريقة التركيب والكميه ونوع السطح الذى سيركب عليه القرميد
وفى المتوسط يتراوح سعر التركيب من 20 - 30 جم والسعر غير شامل مصنعيات العلفات في حالة التركيب على خشب وغير شامل تجهيز الردم وعمل الميول في حالة التركيب على مونه 

م2 ورق حائط 
على حسب نوع الورق والسعر يتراوح من 10 الى 20 جم

م2 واجهة زجاجية
على حسب الواجهه وتفاصيل ونوع التشطيب المطلوب وتفاصيله

الاعمال الصحية 
بالعدد مصنعية تركيب تواليت بالتغذية والصرف الداخلى الفئة 280 جم
بالعدد مصنعية تركيب حوض بالتغذية والصرف الداخلى الفئة 220 جم
بالعدد مصنعية تركيب بانيو بالتغذية والصرف الداخلى الفئة 250 جم
بالعدد مصنعية تركيب سخان بالتغذية والصرف الداخلى الفئة 120 جم
بالعدد مصنعية تركيب بيبة الصرف الداخلى الفئة 50 جم
بالعدد مصنعية تركيب جالتراب الصرف الداخلى الفئة 50 جم
بالعدد مصنعية تركيب مبولة بالصرف والتغذيه الفئة 200 جم
بالعدد مصنعية اعادة تركيب حوض الفئة 80 جم
بالمتر الطولى مصنعية تركيب مواسير تغذية بالمياة بقطر 3/4 او 1 بوصه الفئة 10 جم
بالمتر الطولى مصنعية تركيب مواسير صرف قطر 2 بوصة الفئة 15 جم
بالمتر الطولى مصنعية تركيب مواسير صرف قطر 3 بوصة الفئة 20 جم
بالمتر الطولى مصنعية تركيب مواسير صرف قطر 4 بوصة الفئة 25 جم
م2 عزل ( قواعد لبشة حمامات سطح حوائط ( داخلى خارجى ) 
عزل بيتومين على البارد لزوم الاساسات وقصة الردم = 1.25- 2 جم / م2
عزل بيتومين على الساخن ( بيتومين مؤكسد ) لزوم الاساسات وقصة الردم = 3-5 جم / م2
عزل الحمامات( لفائف ) = 6 - 10 جم / م2 محمل عليه الوزرات
عزل الاسطح ( لفائف ) = 4 -6 جم / م2 محمل عليه الوزرات
عزل ذو اساس اسمنتى (مادة اديكور ام او غيرها) =7 - 9 جم / م2

اعمال النجارة مصنعيات 
في حالة التشطيب العادى ومستوى النجاره متوسط ( ابواب وشبابيك من الخشب السويدى )
مصنعية تركيب باب غرفه او باب حمام = 50 جم 
مصنعية تركيب باب شقه =60 جم
مصنعية تركيب باب بلكونه = 80 جم
مصنعية تركيب شباك شيش وزجاج = 60 جم
اما في حالة التشطيب الفندقى ( مستوى النجاره عالى جدا ) والخشب من قشرة الارو الماسيف او الزان
باب ضلفه واحده من 70 - 110 سم عرض = 150 جم
باب ضلفتين من 160 - 200 عرض = 250 جم
اسعار الكهرباء 
في حالة المنشأت العاديه ( الوحدات السكنيه والوحدات المشابهه )
تتراوح اسعار مصنعيات اعمال الكهرباء ابتداء من الخراطيم والمواسير حتى التشطيب الكامل بالمخرج كالتالى 
مخرج اناره 35 - 45 جم
مخرج ليد = 35 - 45 جم
مخرج بريزه عاديه 35 - 45 جم
مخرج بريزة قوى (سخان - غساله - ماكينه حلاقه - مجفف ايدى ) =65- 80 جم
مخرج تكييف = 65- 80 جم
مخرج بريزه 380 = 70 - 80 جم

التيار الخفيف 
مخرج تليفون = 30 -40 جم
مخرج داتا = 30 - 40 جم
مخرج تليفزيون = 30 - 40 جم

التشطيب 
تركيب سبوت لايت او ابليك = 10 - 15 جم
تركيب كشاف = 15- 20 جم
تركيب وتبوير لوحات الكهرباء
لوحة الكهرباء الرئيسيه من 500 – 600 جم
لوحة الكهرباء الفرعيه الخاصه بالوحده = 250 - 300 جم

الحفر و الردم و الاحلال
م3 حفر في تربه رملية مع نقل المخلفات = 5 - 7 جم / م3 
م3 حفر في تربه طينيه رطبه (باستخدام الحفار)حفر فقط = 8 - 12 جم / م3
م3 حفر في تربه طفليه متماسكه = 8 - 15 جم / م3 
م3 حفر في تربه طفليه متصلبه = 15 - 25 جم / م3
م3 حفر في تربه حجر جبرى = 20 - 30 جم / م3 
م3 حفر في تربه صخريه ( باستخدام الجاكوش ) = 50 - 60 جم / م3 
م3 نقل مخلفات لمسافه 20 كم بمتوسط 20 دقيقه ذهاب و20 دقيقه في العوده = 8 - 12 جم
م3 مصنعيات ردم باستخدام الرمال النظيفه = 1.5 - 3 جم / م3 
م3 مصنعيات تنفيذ تربة احلال من الرمل النظيف = 2.5 - 4 جم / م3 
م3 مصنعيات تنفيذ تربه احلال من الزلط والرمل = 7- 10 جم / م3 
باليوميه ايجار هراس لزوم دمك الارضيات = 800 -1200 جم / يوم
اسعار تنفيذ الخرسانه المسلحه مصنعيات فقط شامل العده الخشبيه 
م3 قواعد منفصله = 150 جم / م3 
م3 نجارة وحداده لبشه = 80 - 100 جم / م3 

فى حالة الاسقف السوليد 
م3 نجارة وحداده للدور الارضى = 170 - 190 جم / م3 
تضاف علاوه 10 جم لكل دور ارتفاع 

في حالة الاسقف الفلات سلاب و الهوردى 
م3 نجارة وحداده للدور الارضى 150 - 170 جم
تضاف علاوه 10 جم / م3 لكل دور اعلى الدور الارضى 

في حالة الاسقف البانلدبيم 
في حالة ارتفاع الدور 4 - 6 م والشده المستخدمه شده خشبيه م3 = 250 - 300 جم
في حالة ارتفاع الاسقف من 6- 9 م والشده المستخدمه شده خشبيه = 350 - 450 جم

اسعار اعمال الفرمجة 
م3 فرمجة للأساسات والاعمدة والاسقف شامله اعمال الهز والتسويه = 4 -6 جم / م3
في المتوسط اسعارالخرسانه الجاهزه شامله الصب باستخدام البامب المتحرك 
جهد 200 كجم / سم2 السعر 280 - 300 جم / م3
جهد 225 كجم / سم2 السعر 300 - 315 جم / م3
جهد 250 كجم / سم2 السعر 320 - 340 جم / م3
جهد 300 كجم / سم2 السعر 350 - 375 جم / م3
جهد 350 كجم / سم2 السعر 375 - 400 جم / م3

جهد 400 كجم / سم2 السعر 400 - 420 جم / م3
في حالة طلب خرسانه جاهزه بدون البامب تقل الاسعار السابقة بقيمة 25 جم / م3
متوسط اسعار الحساب باليوميه ( اليوميات )
يومية سائق اللودر وسائق الحفار = 80 - 120 جم
يومية سائق الهراس = 120 - 150 جم
يومية سائق عربة نقل = 80 - 120 جم
سائق عربة ملاكى او ربع نقل بالشهر = 1600 - 2500 جم / شهر
يومية النجار المسلح = 100 -125 جم
يومية مساعد نجار = 60 - 80 جم
يومية الحداد المسلح = 100 -125 جم
يومية مساعد الحداد = 60 - 80 جم
يومية الفورمجى = 100 -120 جم
يومية عامل الصب = 80 -100 جم
يومية البناء = 110 - 130 جم
يومية مساعد البناء = 70 - 80 جم
يومية مبيض المحاره = 100 -130 جم
مساعد المبيض = 70 - 80 جم
يومية مبلط السيراميك = 130 - 180 جم
مساعد مبلط السيراميك = 70 - 90 جم
يومية مبلط البلاط الموزايكو والبلاط الاسمنتى وبلاط الارصفه = 110 - 130 جم
يومية النقاش = 80 - 120 جم
يومية مساعد النقاش = 60 - 70 جم
يومية صنايعى تركيب الرخام ( المرخماتى ) = 140 - 200 جم
يومية مساعد تركيب رخام = 75 - 110 جم
يومية صنايعى العزل = 110 - 130 جم
يومية الاستورجى = 100 -130 جم
يومية المساعد = 70 - 90 جم
يومية صانيعى تركيب الجبس بورد وبلاطات الاسقف = 110 -130 جم
يومية المساعد = 70 - 90 جم
يومية الكهربائى =80 - 110 جم
يومية المساعد = 60 - 80 جم
يومية النجار ( باب وشباك ) = 120 - 150 جم
يومية المساعد = 60 - 90 جم
يومية العامل العادى = 60 – 80 جم
يومية النحات = 100 - 120 جم
يومية عامل الزراعه = 60 - 80 جم
يومية عامل النظافة وعامل البوفيه = 50 - 70 جم
م / طلعت محمد على
[email protected]
اسعار تشطيبات الشقق وديكورات الشقق بسعر 600 جم للمتر السعر يشمل الخامات والمصنعيات بشكل اجمالي 
وموصفات التشطيبات كتالي 
السباكة تاسيس 
يتم مد مواسير سباكة المانية الصنع ( ماركة بي ار ) ضمان 5سنة ( مع اجراء اختبارات الضغط من قبل الشركة للحصول علي الضمان ) لمياة الشرب 
يتم مد مواسير صرف ماركة الشريف لمياة الصرف 
يتم عمل دائرة مياة ساخنة للحمام والمطبخ 
يتم عمل صرف وتغذية لكلا من غسالة اطباق وغسالة اوتوماتيك 
السباكة تشطيب 
يتم تركيب خلاطات مصرية الصنع ضمان عشر سنوات يتم اختيار الموديل من قبل العميل 
يتم تركيب بانيو ضمان ثلاث سنوات 
يتم تركيب حوض وش وقاعدة تواليت الماني الصنع يتم الاختيار من قبل العميل للشركات ايديال استادر كليوبترا درفيت 
يتم تركيب حوض مطبخ فتحة ماركة فرنك سام 
يتم تركيب وصلات تغذية وصرف لكلا من غسالة اطباق غسالة اتوماتيك 
الكهرباء تاسيس 
يتم مد سلك سويدي الصنع 
يتم عمل 55 مفتاح انارة وتغذية للاجهزة 
يتم عمل دائرة انترنت 
يتم عمل دائرة دش 
يتم عمل دائرة تليفون 
يتم يتم عمل دائرة جهد مرتفع للمطبخ والتكيفات 
اعمال الدهانات 
يتم دهان عزل للحوائط
يتم دهان عدد 2 سكينة معجون 
يتم دهان عدد وش بطانة 
يتم دهان عدد وش دهان كمبيوتر يتم اختيار الالوان من قبل العميل 
الخامات المستخدمة للدهانات المعجون ماركة سيابس الدهانات ماركة اسكيب 
اعمال النجارة 
يتم تركيب باب خشبي لكل الغرف والمطبخ والحمام الباب محمل بعدد قشرة ارو 
يتم تركيب باب الشقة الرائيسي اندونيسي الصنع مع تركيب معبرة (تاج خارجي ) له 

اعمال الالموتيال 
يتم تركيب الموتيال( قطاع السعد) لكل الشبابيك والمنافذ
اعمال الاسقف 
يتم عمل مصيص وضهارة لكل الاسقف 
يتم عمل كرانيش للريسبشن
اعمال السراميك 
يتم تركيب سيراميك فرز اول من شركات الجوهرة او كليوبتر ا او رويال 
يتم اختيار الموديلات والالوان من قبل العميل 
ثانيا فترة العمل 40 يوم وبعدها تستلم الشقة

اسعار مصنعيات محارة الحوائط سعر تجاري 12 جم للمتر للحوائط الداخلية للشقق 
أسعار مصنعيات محارة للحوائط سعر ميزان (ادة واوتار ) من 13 الي 17 جم للمتر للحوائط الداخلية للشقق 
اسعار مصنعيات محارة الحوائط الخارجية (الواجهات ) سعر تجاري 25 جم للمتر للحوائط الخارجية والواجهات للفلل والعمارات 
اسعار مصنعية المحارة للواجهات الخارجية سعر ميزان وادة واوتار 35 جم للمتر 

اسعار المحارة للاعمال الخارجية السعر يشمل الخامات والمصنعيات والسقالات 
مصنعيات الواجهة محارة و مصنعية معجون و مصنعيات دهانات و السقالات الخشبية 60جم للمتر
مصنعيات الواجهة محارة و رش فطيسة و السقالات الخشبية 40جم للمتر
مصنعيات الواجهة محارة و مواد كمياويات البناء الحديثة (مادة ) 45 جم للمتر

اسعار تركيب السيراميك 25 جم و 35 جم للبورسلين و40 جم للرخام 

تركيب الالوميتال بسعر 350 جم للمتر قطاع السعد عريض 
و 600 جم قطاع بي اس الصغير 
و700 جم لقطاع البي اس الوسط
800 جم قطاع بي اس
900 جم قطاع بي اس الجامبو ( الدابل)
السعر يشمل قطاعات الالوميتال والزجاج والشيش والتركيب والنقل لجميع انحاء الجمهورية

اسعار مصنعيات تأسيس الكهرباء في التشطيبات الداخلية 
توزيع الاضاءة علي الاسقف والحوائط للمساعدة في تنفيذ الديكورات بشكل متكامل 
يتم عمل 55 مفتاح انارة وتغذية للاجهزة 
دائرة تكييف 
دائرة انترنت 
دائرة دش 
دائرة تليفون 
دائرة جهد مرتفع للمطبخ 
اعادة توزيع الجهد الدخلي وفقا لما يتناسب مع شدة التيار
سعر النقطة 25 جم

تركيب باركيه مصرى(70)جم للمتر بالتركيب والمصنعيه
تركيب باركيه صينى(70)جم للمتر بالمصنعيه والتركيب
تركيب باركيه تركى(90)جم للمتر بالمصنعيه والتركيب
تركيب باركيه المانى(90)جم للمتر بالتركيب والمصنعيه
تركيب باركيه السويدى (350)جم للمتر بالتركيب والمصنعيه
الباركيه مسمار مصرى بالتركيب والمصنعيه (500)جم للمتر

اسعار ومصنعيات السقف الساقط ( اعمال حديد وشبك ) 350 جم للمتر ومدة التنفيذ 15 يوم 
اسعار ومصنعيات السقف الساقط وبيت نور جبسون بورد ( الالواح ) 100 جم للمتر حسب التصميم

مصنعيات تركيب الابواب والنجارة للشقق 2000جم 
وايضا يوجد اسعار مميزة جدا للابواب الاندونيسي للغرف والباب الرئيسي سعر الباب للغرف تشطيب سوبر لوكس 350 جم للباب اما باب الشقة زان اندونيسي 900 جم واسعار خاصة جدا جدا للبرور والحلي والاكر واكسسوارات الابواب الخشبية

اسعار مصنعيات تأسيس الكهرباء في التشطيبات الداخلية 
توزيع الاضاءة علي الاسقف والحوائط للمساعدة في تنفيذ الديكورات بشكل متكامل 
يتم عمل 55 مفتاح انارة وتغذية للاجهزة 
دائرة تكييف 
يتم عمل دائرة انترنت 
يتم عمل دائرة دش 
يتم عمل دائرة تليفون 
يتم عمل دائرة جهد مرتفع للمطبخ 
اعادة توزيع الجهد الدخلي وفقا لما يتناسب مع شدة التيار 
سعر المصنعيات 3000 جم

م2 واجهات زجاجية
فى حالة ظهور الاطار المعدنى الحامل 400 دولار
فى حالة عدم ظهور الاطار المعدنى الحامل 700 دولار

ملاحظات تنفيذية سريعة
1- اجمالى كميات مكعبات الخرسانه المسلحه المطلوبه للمبنى = 40 الى 50 % من اجمالى مسطح الادوار لهذا المبنى ويتوقف ذلك على نوع بلاطه الاسقف ونوع الاساسات 
مثال: عماره سكنيه بمسطح الدور = 300 م2 وعدد الادوار = 10 ادوار 
اذن اجمالى مسطحات العماره = 300 * 10 = 3000 م2
اذن اجمالى مكعب الخرسانه المسلحه لهذه العماره من الاساسات للدور الاخير = 0.45* 3000 = 1350 متر مكعب 
2- نسبة ووزن الحديد المسلح فى القواعد المسلحه المنفصله بدون وجود ميدات رابطه = 45 الى 60 كجم/م3 م3(للمتر المكعب)
3- نسبة ووزن الحديد المسلح فى القواعد المسلحه المنفصله مع وجود ميدات رابطه بين القواعد المسلحه = 90 الى 100 كجم / م3 م3(للمتر المكعب)
4- نسبة ووزن الحديد فى البلاطه العاديه solid slab من 90 الى 100 كجم /م3(للمتر المكعب) 
يعنى مكعب السقف بالتقريب = مسطح الدور الواحد * 22 الى 25 سم 
5- نسبة ووزن الحديد فى البلاطه الهوردى hollow block من 120 لى 130 كجم/ م3(للمتر المكعب) ( مع ملاحظة أن مكعب السقف شامل الطوب الهوردى)
6- نسبة ووزن الحديد فى flat slab البلاطه اللاكمريه 130 الى 150 كجم/م3 (للمتر المكعب)
7- كمية مكعبات خرسانه الاعمده فى الدور الواحد = 15 الى 25 % من كمية مكعبات الخرسانه المسلحه لهذا الدور 
8- نسبة ووزن الحديد فى الاعمده وحوائط القص = 180 الى 250 كجم/م3 (للمتر المكعب)
9- عدد الطوب المطلوب للبلاطه الهوردى للدور الواحد = مسطح الدور الواحد مضروبا فى 4 الى 5 طوبات مقاس 20 *40 * ارتفاع الطوبه المذكور فى اللوحات 
مثال : سقف بمسطح أفقى = 300 م2 والسقف كله بلاطه هوردى يحتاج هذا السقف الى عدد طوب هوردى = 300 م2 * 4.5 طوبه = 1350 طوبه بمقاس 20 *40 * ارتفاع الطوبه المذكور فى اللوحات 
10- عدد الطوب لعمل مبانى الدور الواحد مقاس 25*12*6 سم = 85 الى 95 طوبه للمتر المسطح الافقى من الدور الواحد
مثال : المسطح الافقى للدور المتكرر لعماره سكنيه = 300 م2 فان كمية الطوب المطلوبه بمقاس 25*12*6 سم لبناء هذا الدور = 300 * 90 =27000 طوبه اى سبعه وعشرون الف طوبه بالتقريب طبعا 
11- عدد شكاير الاسمنت اللازمه لبناء الف طوبه مقاس 25*12*6 سم = 3.50 الى 4 شكاير 
12- اجمالى مسطح المحاره الداخليه للدور الواحد أو للشقه على سبيل المثال= مسطح الدور أو مسطح الشقه مضروبا فى عدد= 2.70 الى 3.00 على حسب ارتفاع الدور
مثال : شقه بمسطح 150 م2 المسطحات التقريبيه للمحاره (اللياسه) الداخليه = 150 م2 *2.8 = 420 م2 تقريبا 
13- معدل استهلاك معجون الدهانات للحوائط الداخليه عدد 3 سكينه = 1.50 الى 2.00 م2 لكل 1.00 كجم معجون 
14- معدل استهلاك دهان البلاستك الداخلى عدد 3 اوجه = 6.00 الى 8.00 م2 لكل 1 لتر بلاستك
15 - معدل استهلاك برميل البتومين الممتلى انتاج شركة الاسكندريه اللازم لعزل الخرسانه المسلحه بعدد 2 وجه = 60 الى 70 م2 لكل برميل

الجرافياتو
نوعان ( الاسمنتى ..... الاكليريك )
طن الاسمنتى ( 1200 - 1300 ج.م ) 
وزن الشيكاره 25 كجم 
م2 يحتاج 2.5 كحم

طن الاكليريك ( 1700 - 2300 ج.م ) 
وزن البستله 20 كجم 
م2 يحتاج 2 كجم​*


----------



## محمدالطنوبى (19 أغسطس 2014)

Up وكمل يا هندسة


----------



## تامر عبد السميع (24 أغسطس 2014)

لو سمحت يابشمهندس ممكن توضح لنا معدلات الأنتاج الفعليه لفرق العماله المختلفه وكذلك معدل أستهلاك المواد ونسب الهالك المتعارف عليها


----------



## تامر عبد السميع (24 أغسطس 2014)

ممكن أيميلك يابشمهندس ؟


----------



## المهندس / آدم (28 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
على هذا المجهود الكبير
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## nabil125 (5 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## shreif16672 (25 نوفمبر 2014)

يا سلام عليك الله ينور


----------

